# Team Curvy Bumps - 135 members 35 bfps



## Jo_Bean

Welcome to the official 
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif 
thread!
:holly:

Team Curvy Bumps began when a group of ladies met each other on a thread about plus sized women trying to conceive. You can visit that thread :arrow: here
We soon all became firm friends and have been there for eachother in many ways.
Sometimes just having someone to listen to your inner most thoughts and reassure you that you aren't crazy or alone is all you need to get by in this sometimes long but usually painful journey of trying to make that baby.
Don't be intimidated by the fact that some people already know each other here, you are very welcome to come and join our crazy curvy bump team.

If you need support, a shoulder to cry on, or just a sounding board to shout and rant at, that's what we are here for.

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/children-holding-hands-1.jpg 

Here you will find a group of wonderful ladies of all different shapes and sizes from all over the world.
They all have one thing in common....

Each of them has a massive 
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/msn-heart-symbol-300x300-1.jpg

*Meet the Curvys*

:bfp:Jo_Bean :bfp:
magic_angel
josephine75
bbbunny
Melly Belly
PandaMao
CdnEquestrian
pinksprinkles
:bfp:Magan85 :bfp:
:coffee:Mandapanda27:coffee:
dontworry
ghinspire22
:bfp:Sombra :bfp:
:bfp:MeMeBrown:bfp:
:bfp:saffiya:bfp:
:bfp:PurpleRose25 :bfp:
Bubble89
Hawaiilover
kcsandoval
holdinghope99
ICJames
Maureen1222
LoveBeingMrsF
NewMrs2011
:angel:Baby_Dreams:angel:
RainAngel
hopobopo
wantabubba
lnb009
Vic20581
DueSeptember
jaymichelle
blueeyedauby
:bfp:mzportugese :bfp:
:bfp:courtneyjsimo :bfp:
:bfp:guineagirl:bfp:
:bfp:VanKiwi :bfp:
Brittnee
Babyseed08
charanpreet
Sooshiewoosh
ELR
:bfp:JCh :bfp:
Jessica28
:bfp:meggie1015:bfp:
lynn1216
BBWttc29
readytogo
starshinebby
youngmommie
CutenessANR
CajunCoco
enj
Mel Mel
Miaw
Amadora
Mrslandry
SquigglesHull
maybebaby27
Nysz
:bfp:piya :bfp:
:bfp:littlepeterso:bfp:
:bfp:Mazzy17 :bfp:
pretty14u
MrsC_Est1127
felecia
jojo87
BrandyRelax
Squarepants
EmilyDB1993
chelsea52011
YHadam
dbluett
Lawyer chick
hello_kitty
jessandaj
:angel:horseypants :angel:
Wilmu89
xxshellsxx
:bfp:LadyGriz11 :bfp:
:bfp:StefanieC :bfp:
:bfp: Petesgirl20:bfp:
kensboo
Jess137
:bfp:EmmaRea :bfp:
bruno2012
CountryGirl89
Ashleyd
:bfp:Tigerlilly :bfp:
Badkitty
Mrshopefully
:bfp:Laura91:bfp:
:bfp:Hopefulpony:bfp:
cravemyheart
jellybeanxx
Nexis
Kezza2012
Ttc_num 1
Honest linzel
China415
:bfp:Babyhopeful2:bfp:
Missamber
:bfp:amberdw:bfp:
Ariaforte8
Waiting4bub 
Heather11
kirkie11
Hysteria824
:bfp:DragonflyWing :bfp:
SomeGeekyGirl
Rudolph168
:bfp:Treeoflife:bfp:
babydoll131
mommyof2reyes
Looseygoosey
Kerrbear7813
Jessie21
:bfp:USAF_wife:bfp:
Wantababybad2
MaggzieP
Kydreamer
:bfp:BabyDeacon :bfp:
Lika
Charmjoy91
Wants2beAMum
elt1013
:bfp:amberv :bfp:
:bfp:ttc_lolly:bfp:
Mrsjennyg
mamaloulou83
:bfp:MissOleiane :bfp:
:bfp:kassiaethne :bfp:
Louisiana
Mrs Felton
:bfp:Miss Cat:bfp:


_I've basically been through our old thread and written down every name of everyone that ever posted there. There were a lot of you!!! Now as I did this manually, *please* forgive me if I missed anyone! 
Also, if you wish to be removed, or if I've put something incorrect on the list, let me know too!

If you want to join us, just say so and bam - you're in!_

*SIGNATURES*
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif
If you want to add the TCB flashing text to your sig just paste the following and remove the ***
[img***]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif[/img]

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/tcb2.png
If you want to add the smaller image, 
right click and save the image to your desktop,
upload the file to photobucket or an image hosting site
insert the link in your signature 

:dust:
​


----------



## Wilmu89

Can I be in?

I haven't got these curves for nothing!!!...


----------



## xxshellsxx

I wanted to join your little team, but felt a little out my depth as trying to get through soooo many posts was a little overwhelming!

I'm 34 and TTC #1 for 11 years (7 years if take out the 4 year break after separation from my EX)

I'm back TTC with my partner/soul mate of 4 years with renewed optimism :thumbup:

Hope to be able to add a BFP to your list one day!

xx


----------



## Magan85

Yay! You did a great job Jo Bean!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Wilmu89 said:


> Can I be in?
> 
> I haven't got these curves for nothing!!!...

:hi: welcome! we love the curves!!!!
and love the sig ;)



xxshellsxx said:


> I wanted to join your little team, but felt a little out my depth as trying to get through soooo many posts was a little overwhelming!
> 
> I'm 34 and TTC #1 for 11 years (7 years if take out the 4 year break after separation from my EX)
> 
> I'm back TTC with my partner/soul mate of 4 years with renewed optimism :thumbup:
> 
> Hope to be able to add a BFP to your list one day!
> 
> xx

:hi: hun! you're very welcome! now you can start at the beginning!!



Magan85 said:


> Yay! You did a great job Jo Bean!!!!!!!!

:hugs: thank you gorgeous!


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks :hugs:

As you all know each other here's a little about my journey...

Aged 23 i came off BC and began TTC with my (ex) fiancé.. 18 months later and no sign of bump testing began. My ovulation tests came back as abnormal, my invasive STD tests - all clear! His SA... now that's where our biggest issue lay, he was almost sterile. Went to see specialist and was told we only had a 20% even with ICSI (IXI)(sp?) IVF as his count and mobility was so low. On the IVF waiting list i went at age 26 - told no treatment til i was 30!! Also told to lose 5 stone in weight (which i did easily losing 4 stone in 5 months). Unfortunately our relationship broke down (not due to fertility, but due to him being a control freak) and we went our separate ways.

4 years ago i met the love of my life who has 2 boys and we're now TTC my #1. I'm still a big girl, with a big heart and a great guy by my side who makes me laugh everyday. He has said we will only have 1 child as he is concerned about his age (40) so fingers crossed for twins :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw shells - that's quite a sad story, but now you have the love of your life and know he's capable of producing good swimmers! So fingers crossed everything will work out!
Are you trying anything new for TTC or weightloss?


----------



## xxshellsxx

It has been very very difficult in the past, i know the heartache very well of everyone having children and that longing for your own. However the past is past and as you say his swimmers are good ;) so i have optimism, hope and excitement... i just hope it lasts!

xx


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies! Just replied on the old thread and saw you had already made the new one. Go team curvy bumps!


----------



## LadyGriz11

I would love to join! I'm a curvy chick and I want the bump to go along with my lovely lady lumps!


----------



## magic_angel

Hey hey hey Team curvies :) as always im stalking you my lovely jo-bean :) bigs hugs darlin you sound like you could use them :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Hope your ok babe and good job on the new thread :) xxxxx


----------



## bbbunny

Great job jo_bean!!!!! :)


----------



## Melly Belly

PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! Just replied on the old thread and saw you had already made the new one. Go team curvy bumps!

yeah, i did the same thing! :blush: teach me not to read the entire thread before responding, wont it? heehee


----------



## StefanieC

Hi guys, i am definitely what you would call curvy and i too would like a baby bump to match. This is only our first month trying but i know it could be a long road ahead and you seem like such lovely ladies from what i've seen around the boards :) so could I join you?


----------



## Jo_Bean

LadyGriz11 said:


> I would love to join! I'm a curvy chick and I want the bump to go along with my lovely lady lumps!

:hi: yay! You and your lady lumps are very welcome! X



StefanieC said:


> Hi guys, i am definitely what you would call curvy and i too would like a baby bump to match. This is only our first month trying but i know it could be a long road ahead and you seem like such lovely ladies from what i've seen around the boards :) so could I join you?

:hi: ah thanks, we are pretty special ;) lol! Let's hope it's not too long a road for you x


----------



## Jo_Bean

PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! Just replied on the old thread and saw you had already made the new one. Go team curvy bumps!




magic_angel said:


> Hey hey hey Team curvies :) as always im stalking you my lovely jo-bean :) bigs hugs darlin you sound like you could use them :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> Hope your ok babe and good job on the new thread :) xxxxx

I'm ok thanks babe. Feel happier since I've been through all 300+ posts in the old thread as it reminds me how lush you lot are xx



bbbunny said:


> Great job jo_bean!!!!! :)




Melly Belly said:


> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Just replied on the old thread and saw you had already made the new one. Go team curvy bumps!
> 
> yeah, i did the same thing! :blush: teach me not to read the entire thread before responding, wont it? heeheeClick to expand...


Look at you lot xx love ya xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

xxshellsxx said:


> It has been very very difficult in the past, i know the heartache very well of everyone having children and that longing for your own. However the past is past and as you say his swimmers are good ;) so i have optimism, hope and excitement... i just hope it lasts!
> 
> xx

I know exactly what you mean - hopefully we'll all help each other keep that optimism alive :flower:


----------



## StefanieC

StefanieC said:


> Hi guys, i am definitely what you would call curvy and i too would like a baby bump to match. This is only our first month trying but i know it could be a long road ahead and you seem like such lovely ladies from what i've seen around the boards :) so could I join you?

:hi: ah thanks, we are pretty special ;) lol! Let's hope it's not too long a road for you x[/QUOTE]

Thank you :). One small thing you've spelt my name on the list with a 'ph' not an 'f'. Sorry to be picky, i'm just so used to it its automatically the first thing i check lol x


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC - oops!! :dohh: sorry babe! Changed now xx


----------



## StefanieC

No worries as I say i'm so used to it by this point lol. Just blame the time of day, time for tea :coffee: and sleep :sleep: i think. It would normally be BD day as we are trying every other day but I've had a row with my DH so i don't see it happening somehow :growlmad: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh no :( can you turn it into make up sex? Or maybe walk down the stairs in something ridiculously sexy to just make him get over what ever it is?


----------



## StefanieC

I dunno, he is pretty stubborn and i'm still annoyed. I was just feeling like i'm doing this all on my own cos he is supposed to be quitting smoking and he always seems to say 'after this weekend', 'after my friends stag do' etc etc. I know he has cut down but he just doesn't seem to want to do that extra bit, i've even bought him the quit smoking inhalator thing he said he wanted to use. I just feel like its all on me cos i'm the one trying to track ovulation, i'm the one taking vitamins and i'm the one tracking everything. Thats what our fight was about :( x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh bless. I've totally been there. Exactly there. The more we try and force them, the harder they push back. 

Does he read books? I used the Allen Carr easy way book and it really worked for me xx


----------



## StefanieC

No he doesn't really read unfortunately, I'm lucky he's read the conception section of my pregnacy book.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Thaaaankkssss Jo Bean!!!! Good job with the new thread. Looks like it is moving faster than the old one! Yay for new faces. Welcome, welcome, welcome. And how is everyone doing today? 

StefanieC- I feel you pain and your DH's. I quit smoking a couple years ago and is was so, so, so hard. But I tell ya, I wouldn't have done it without my DH pushing me to. The best thing you can do is not take it personally that he hasn't quit yet. Quitting is so, so hard. And VERY scary (even just thinking about right now gives me the chills, and I've already quit)! The first month was the hardesst thing I've ever done in my life. Just remind him occasionally how much you dislike it and how bad it is for him, but try not to fight or be angry. He has to make the decision for himself- people that quit just because someone tells them to are almost 100% going to end up picking it back up again later. Cutting back is often the first step a smoker makes when they want to quit, and it sounds like he's got that part down. That's a BIG step to some smokers. (I know it was for me.) Maaybe take the time out to tell him how proud you are of him for giving up some of his smokes and offer to help him put together a quitting smoking plan. The best advice I could give him is pick a "Quit Day" far enough out in the future (say a month) that it doesn't seem scary yet and then everyday work on the "Quitting Plan". For me that was getting carrots, lolli's, crosswords, new video games, etc- anything that I could occupy myself with when the urge to smoke happened. It's important to be prepared for all environments, too. When he finally does quit, he'll have built up to it. And people who plan it out have a much, much higher chance of staying quit. And when he does quit (because with you there to support him I know he will!) just remind him that when the nic-fit does hit, must cravings only ast 5 minutes and then go away for however long he usually waits between cigs. Occupying those 5 minutes in ANY way that keeps him from smoking is what you have to focus on. Sorry for the hugs paragraph, but I know how hard this struggle can be. You two can do it!!! 

UPDATE: CD33 and STILL no positive OPK. Oh mah gawwwwwd I'm gonna lose my mind! Come on second line! You can doooo iiiiitttt!!!!


----------



## petesgirl20

I wanna be apart of Team Curvy Bumps??!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

petesgirl20 said:


> I wanna be apart of Team Curvy Bumps??!!!!

:hi: then, you shall! Tell us a bit about you!


----------



## josephine75

xxshellsxx said:


> I wanted to join your little team, but felt a little out my depth as trying to get through soooo many posts was a little overwhelming!
> 
> I'm 34 and TTC #1 for 11 years (7 years if take out the 4 year break after separation from my EX)
> 
> I'm back TTC with my partner/soul mate of 4 years with renewed optimism :thumbup:
> 
> Hope to be able to add a BFP to your list one day!
> 
> xx

Welcome aboard Shells xxxxx


----------



## josephine75

Wilmu89 said:


> Can I be in?
> 
> I haven't got these curves for nothing!!!...

Hey Wilmu your gunna be so happy here :)


----------



## josephine75

Jo_Bean said:


> Welcome to the official
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif
> thread!
> :holly:
> 
> Team Curvy Bumps began when a group of ladies met each other on a thread about plus sized women trying to conceive. You can visit that thread :arrow: here
> We soon all became firm friends and have been there for eachother in many ways.
> Sometimes just having someone to listen to your inner most thoughts and reassure you that you aren't crazy or alone is all you need to get by in this sometimes long but usually painful journey of trying to make that baby.
> 
> Don't be intimidated by the fact that some people already know each other here, you are very welcome to come and join our crazy curvy bump team.
> 
> If you need support, a shoulder to cry on, or just a sounding board to shout and rant at, that's what we are here for.
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/children-holding-hands-1.jpg
> 
> Here you will find a group of wonderful ladies of all different shapes and sizes from all over the world.
> They all have one thing in common....
> 
> Each of them has a massive
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/msn-heart-symbol-300x300-1.jpg
> 
> *Meet the Curvys*
> 
> Jo_Bean
> magic_angel
> josephine75
> bbbunny
> Melly Belly
> PandaMao
> CdnEquestrian
> pinksprinkles
> Magan85
> :coffee:Mandapanda27:coffee:
> dontworry
> ghinspire22
> :bfp:Sombra :bfp:
> MeMeBrown
> saffiya
> :bfp:PurpleRose25 :bfp:
> Bubble89
> Hawaiilover
> kcsandoval
> holdinghope99
> ICJames
> Maureen1222
> LoveBeingMrsF
> NewMrs2011
> Baby_Dreams
> RainAngel
> hopobopo
> wantabubba
> lnb009
> Vic20581
> DueSeptember
> jaymichelle
> blueeyedauby
> mzportuguese
> :bfp:courtneyjsimo :bfp:
> guineagirl
> Vankiwi
> Brittnee
> Babyseed08
> charanpreet
> Sooshiewoosh
> ELR
> JCh
> Jessica28
> meggie1015
> lynn1216
> BBWttc29
> readytogo
> starshinebby
> youngmommie
> CutenessANR
> CajunCoco
> enj
> Mel Mel
> Miaw
> Amadora
> Mrslandry
> SquigglesHull
> maybebaby27
> Nysz
> piya
> littlepeterso
> Mazzy17
> pretty14u
> MrsC_Est1127
> felecia
> jojo87
> BrandyRelax
> Squarepants
> EmilyDB1993
> chelsea52011
> YHadam
> dbluett
> Lawyer chick
> hello_kitty
> jessandaj
> :bfp:horseypants :bfp:
> Wilmu89
> xxshellsxx
> LadyGriz11
> StefanieC
> Petesgirl20
> 
> 
> _I've basically been through our old thread and written down every name of everyone that ever posted there. There were a lot of you!!! Now as I did this manually, *please* forgive me if I missed anyone!
> Also, if you wish to be removed, or if I've put something incorrect on the list, let me know too!
> 
> If you want to join us, just say so and bam - you're in!_
> 
> If you want to add the TCB flashing text to your sig just paste the following and remove the ***
> [img***]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif[/img]
> 
> :dust:
> ​

Yo Jo .... You are amazing, totes loving this new thread and look at our team Woooo even more to catch up on phew !!!!:hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

@josephine - thanks hun! I knew we had a load of people but not that many! It's amazing isn't it! And nice to know we are defo not alone!


----------



## petesgirl20

Sure, I'm 28 DB 33 we've been ttc for 6 months and I'm hoping this is my month because recently I found out I've been miscalculating my O date so for 5 months, I've been missing my surge :blush: but this will be my sixth month and I am determined to get it right!!! We will be using preseed and soft cups including vitamins for myself...also purchased some Internet cheapies today o tests and pg tests so I'm excited, it gonna happen I'm confident that it will!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yay!!!! I have everything crossed for you!!! Do you temp?


----------



## pinksprinkles

petesgirl20 said:


> Sure, I'm 28 DB 33 we've been ttc for 6 months and I'm hoping this is my month because recently I found out I've been miscalculating my O date so for 5 months, I've been missing my surge :blush: but this will be my sixth month and I am determined to get it right!!! We will be using preseed and soft cups including vitamins for myself...also purchased some Internet cheapies today o tests and pg tests so I'm excited, it gonna happen I'm confident that it will!!!

I've got my FX'd for you hunny! Those opk's should definitely help! :flower:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks for the welcome girls :)

Think OH is going to make me invest in OPK next cycle if we don't catch our 'easter egg' this cycle, Bless him he's worn out ... oops lol 

If anyone is good with charting could you take a quick look at mine please and tell me what you think is happening? 

xx


----------



## bubble89

Jo-bean I noticed at the end of the old thread that you need to loose weight before you will qualify for IVF I'm not far off the weight you are and I am currently attending slimming world. Some people disagree with attending classes like this andnif you feel the same by all means. However, it is amazing I lost 12 lbs in 5 weeks and that was with having the odd meal out so think what you can do if you are 100% on the plan. I have done WW before and I lost 2 1/2 stone but they changed to the new Pro Points and I just couldn't get into it so I changed to SW and I will never go back it doesn't feel like a diet I am a little piggy and I can eat loads partially cause of boredom but it is just changing what you eat and there is so much more choice. I would maybe consider it. It would help you get to your goal for your treatment. Either way I hope all goes well for you and your OH.
Best Wishes and loads of Baby Dust 
xxxxx


----------



## bubble89

Hi Petesgirl20. Welcome to team curvy bumps I have only been on for a couple of weeks and this is my first month trying so in terms of answers to questions prob not muc help there but I'll defo be there to listen and help any way I can. I have my fingers crossed for you. Try DTD every other day then you will defo not miss your O and you will have loads of fun trying :).

Loads of Baby Dust 

Bubble89

xxx


----------



## StefanieC

pinksprinkles said:


> Thaaaankkssss Jo Bean!!!! Good job with the new thread. Looks like it is moving faster than the old one! Yay for new faces. Welcome, welcome, welcome. And how is everyone doing today?
> 
> StefanieC- I feel you pain and your DH's. I quit smoking a couple years ago and is was so, so, so hard. But I tell ya, I wouldn't have done it without my DH pushing me to. The best thing you can do is not take it personally that he hasn't quit yet. Quitting is so, so hard. And VERY scary (even just thinking about right now gives me the chills, and I've already quit)! The first month was the hardesst thing I've ever done in my life. Just remind him occasionally how much you dislike it and how bad it is for him, but try not to fight or be angry. He has to make the decision for himself- people that quit just because someone tells them to are almost 100% going to end up picking it back up again later. Cutting back is often the first step a smoker makes when they want to quit, and it sounds like he's got that part down. That's a BIG step to some smokers. (I know it was for me.) Maaybe take the time out to tell him how proud you are of him for giving up some of his smokes and offer to help him put together a quitting smoking plan. The best advice I could give him is pick a "Quit Day" far enough out in the future (say a month) that it doesn't seem scary yet and then everyday work on the "Quitting Plan". For me that was getting carrots, lolli's, crosswords, new video games, etc- anything that I could occupy myself with when the urge to smoke happened. It's important to be prepared for all environments, too. When he finally does quit, he'll have built up to it. And people who plan it out have a much, much higher chance of staying quit. And when he does quit (because with you there to support him I know he will!) just remind him that when the nic-fit does hit, must cravings only ast 5 minutes and then go away for however long he usually waits between cigs. Occupying those 5 minutes in ANY way that keeps him from smoking is what you have to focus on. Sorry for the hugs paragraph, but I know how hard this struggle can be. You two can do it!!!
> 
> UPDATE: CD33 and STILL no positive OPK. Oh mah gawwwwwd I'm gonna lose my mind! Come on second line! You can doooo iiiiitttt!!!!

Thank you for your help hun, it really is appreciated. I think part of my problem is that he doesn't like to talk about how many cigs he has had in case it makes him want another and while I do understand it, it means that praising him is a bit harder which he now understands so he is going to let me in a bit more so I can understand how well he is doing. I really like the quit plan idea so I think I'll gently suggest it to him. I think this is what I needed, an insight into the other side so to speak as I have never been a smoker so its hard to understand and you have really helped. Thanks so much hun :)


----------



## bubble89

Hi StefanieC i totally agree with Jo-bean and pinksprinkles. Just tell him you know how difficult it is for him that you are proud of what he has done already. Tell him that you will both support each other through it all and then whisk him off and have great make up sex and because you will be nice and relaxed after sorting things out that might help things too :).

Good Luck 

xxx


----------



## LadyGriz11

Hey ladies, I joined in a hurry yesterday so I didn't get to give a little background about me so here goes! I'm 27, DH is 23, we started NTNP last April, I came off BC, when he was home on R&R (he's in the Army) and actually TTC in June right after we got married. It's been a long road so far but we wanted to try to conceive without medical help if possible so we did SMEP this month and added softcups and conceive plus to our arsenal. I also temp and use OPKs, the whole shebang! If it doesn't happen this month we're going to ask for a referral to a FS. I love BnB and I'm excited to be a part of this group!!

:dust:


----------



## bubble89

Hi LadyGriz11 welcome to team curvy bumps. I'm afraid I can't help in terms of medical advice but I wish you the best of luck and I know you will find all the help and support you require in this thread they are al wonderful ladies.

Sending loads of baby dust your way.
xxx


----------



## LadyGriz11

Thank you bubble!! :dust: to you too!


----------



## Mel Mel

Thanks soo much Jo!! Will be back later to chat and post.. work calls (everyone knows how the ER is!)


----------



## magic_angel

Well i cant keep up with you all lol its just taking off now huh??!!??

Its helped me a lot to see we have 4 :bfp: in the group so far, it can be done and i think it will set of a chain reaction in the next few months :)

As for me ~ im still having a cycle from hell i think its 60+ days now, by far my longest cycle, i cant wait for next cycle to start, ive got opks and hpts and im just going to take a break from :sex: on Ov days on the next cycle, im going to keep charting and focus on when i ov and finding it, diet, weight loss, getting started properly on my slim fast milkshakes, water tablets and vitamins, exercise and relaxation. i need to free my up my mind because all i want is to see those 2 lines im just not thinking about anything else, every symptom is always pregnancy related, every leaf that drops near me means i have to be pregnant and im going to make myself crazy so im taking time out now, i dont care if AF shows her ugly ass and i dont care about Home pregnancy tests...... im going to enjoy the fact that me and fella can :sex: whenever we want and not have to worry that shes here stopping us :) cosy nights, relaxing baths, painting and drawing and learning more songs on my accoustic guitar as ive neglected her for ages and ive forgotten everything OH has taught me so far lol

Hope your all doing well girls :) i love chatting to you all and getting to know you, you are all better than my real friends who just dont know what i go through every month, i hope to get to know you new comers really well and im here anytime you ladies want to rant and rave or just get stuff off your chest as we are like a little family now :) Sisters from another mother :) xxx


----------



## bruno2012

just wondering if anyone in this group has had spotting? around the time their period was due but didnt actually have a period? xxx


----------



## magic_angel

bruno2012 said:


> just wondering if anyone in this group has had spotting? around the time their period was due but didnt actually have a period? xxx

What are your stats hun? how long is your cycle, when did you ov or roughly, when is period due? x


----------



## bruno2012

i cant say when i ovulated, because im not sure:( although i do have sex almost every day - sorry for the tmi! and ever since i started, ive had very heavy periods from the start, and cramps that bad i find it hard to move. last month, i was due on on the 22nd, on the 24th, i had blood when i wiped after going for a wee, no cramps at all, and not enough blood for a pad or a tampon. i have tested and it said negative, although ive had heartburn, fatigue, and aversion to food, as i only had a bowl of cereal yesterday! i have been pregnant before and despite having morning sickness last time it still said negative until i was 12 week pregnant x


----------



## magic_angel

bruno2012 said:


> i cant say when i ovulated, because im not sure:( although i do have sex almost every day - sorry for the tmi! and ever since i started, ive had very heavy periods from the start, and cramps that bad i find it hard to move. last month, i was due on on the 22nd, on the 24th, i had blood when i wiped after going for a wee, no cramps at all, and not enough blood for a pad or a tampon. i have tested and it said negative, although ive had heartburn, fatigue, and aversion to food, as i only had a bowl of cereal yesterday! i have been pregnant before and despite having morning sickness last time it still said negative until i was 12 week pregnant x

There are Other ladies on here that will give you a lot better answers than i can give you as ive only been on here for a short time and im still fairly new to this myself but some of the answers i got when i had 1 day spotting which was barely enough to cover a little bit of the toilet paper (and you will find on this thread that TMI doesnt exist here hun trust me you cant shock any of us though we may shock you with some of the things we say as we have all bonded quite a lot on these posts so dont worry its NEVER tmi with us :) )i usually have a 30 day cycle, my last AF was 31st of january and predicted OV was on the 18th of feb due to me always having a 30 day cycle, on cycle day 15 i had one day spotting (which ive NEVER ever had in my life, ive never had mid cycle bleeding or ov bleeding) my period was due on the 2nd of march..... i was told it could have been inplantation bleeding but who knows for me..... im on cycle day 60+ and still no sign of af or BFP, so i would wait for a few girls to show us and ask them hun, sorry i couldnt help more xx


----------



## bruno2012

its fine done worry about it! ive never spotted before, once Af comes, the gates are usually opened!! and i used to have to take time of college because i just couldnt move i was in agony with cramps and last month i was fine! i just dont know if i should class that as a period or not. my spotting lasted 3 days but it wasnt there everytime i wiped, and you just might not have eenough of the hormone in your body for the test to pick up, i was week 12 before it finally showed up, just stick it out hun im sure you'll get your BPF!(sorry if i take ages to reply im trying to learn all the lingo!) xxx


----------



## Magan85

petesgirl20 said:


> Sure, I'm 28 DB 33 we've been ttc for 6 months and I'm hoping this is my month because recently I found out I've been miscalculating my O date so for 5 months, I've been missing my surge :blush: but this will be my sixth month and I am determined to get it right!!! We will be using preseed and soft cups including vitamins for myself...also purchased some Internet cheapies today o tests and pg tests so I'm excited, it gonna happen I'm confident that it will!!!

Hey I think Im in the same boat as you! This is my 6th cycle and my first time actually paying attention to OPK's always assumed I ovulated on CD17 which was my intertnet estimated day and didnt get my +OPK until CD20 this cycle! The months before I always got "lazy" after I thought I had o'd. Didnt care if we BD'd and always went to the bathroom strait after.. Im hoping thats been my problem all along! Heres hoping we get our BFP's this time!


----------



## Jo_Bean

bubble89 said:


> Jo-bean I noticed at the end of the old thread that you need to loose weight before you will qualify for IVF I'm not far off the weight you are and I am currently attending slimming world. Some people disagree with attending classes like this andnif you feel the same by all means. However, it is amazing I lost 12 lbs in 5 weeks and that was with having the odd meal out so think what you can do if you are 100% on the plan. I have done WW before and I lost 2 1/2 stone but they changed to the new Pro Points and I just couldn't get into it so I changed to SW and I will never go back it doesn't feel like a diet I am a little piggy and I can eat loads partially cause of boredom but it is just changing what you eat and there is so much more choice. I would maybe consider it. It would help you get to your goal for your treatment. Either way I hope all goes well for you and your OH.
> Best Wishes and loads of Baby Dust
> xxxxx

I go to slimming world! Love it! Although i've been a bit slack the last couple of weeks. Going to have Easter off and then knuckle down and get on with it :)

Well done with your 12lbs! I lost 10 lbs in 5 weeks so it's defo working :) :)


----------



## Melly Belly

Whew! i was only off here for one day (okay, part of the day!) and sooo much to catch up on! Welcome to all the new ladies, as you can see, we are a talkative bunch :haha:

im officially in the two-week wait now...so let the crazy begin! going to try to not think about it too much, though ill probably test like crazy at the first sign of anyyything (a sneeze? wow, i never sneeze at 3am....must pee on a stick now...) and drag myself to buy some cheapies until i can get more off amazon

Holding out hope for a little christmas present this year...but if not, well there is new years and valentines and st patricks day...etc etc :dohh:


----------



## Magan85

how soon do the "cold" symptoms sink in? because I think I am only 2dpo now and i have had a runny nose all morning.. Ive never heard of the cold symptom thing though,, lol I really dont want to be a symptom spotter, but I got a feeling I will be this cycle! lol


----------



## bruno2012

Cold symptom? Your kidding me? I've had a runny nose and i haven't left the house past few days!xxx


----------



## StefanieC

i've had a cold for the past week even though i had barely gone out but i haven't even had a +opk let alone be in the tww, although part of me is now thinking 'we're having BD every other day what if i just missed my O day and its a pregnancy symptom', lol i'm so ridiculous sometimes!


----------



## Magan85

lol I think I am being rediculous to Stefanie! Lol Im just curious as ive never heard of it before and suddenly i have a cold.. LMAO .. im such a dork!


----------



## bruno2012

Runny nose and nasal blockages are pregnancy symptons :) x


----------



## kensboo

Hi All!

I have to admit I've been stalking your thread for the past few days now, and have been shy to say anything hehe! But you all seems so lovely and supportive I've worked up the courage to ask if I can join the group too!! A little about me:

I'm a super curvy girl at 5'4 probably 240 now, I am 28 (29 in June!) and I've finally decided it's time to TTC! I'm currently engaged to the most beautiful man in the world, who is my everything!! He's only 22 but he's the perfect gentleman, and loves every curve I have! I'm a little concerned about TTC because I was married once before and have never had even the slightest pregnancy scare, and have had my share of 'fun' over the years and not even a blip on the radar! Everyone tells me it's because it wasn't the right time, but now I'm terrified something is wrong with me, and now that I want it it won't happen.....and I have no clue where to begin LOL sorry to ramble, hope to get to know you all soon!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

StefanieC said:


> Thank you for your help hun, it really is appreciated. I think part of my problem is that he doesn't like to talk about how many cigs he has had in case it makes him want another and while I do understand it, it means that praising him is a bit harder which he now understands so he is going to let me in a bit more so I can understand how well he is doing. I really like the quit plan idea so I think I'll gently suggest it to him. I think this is what I needed, an insight into the other side so to speak as I have never been a smoker so its hard to understand and you have really helped. Thanks so much hun :)


No problem, Stefanie. If you need any other info or if I can support ya'll in anyway, just PM me. I'm usually online most weekdays. :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

kensboo said:


> have had my share of 'fun' over the years and not even a blip on the radar! Everyone tells me it's because it wasn't the right time, but now I'm terrified something is wrong with me, and now that I want it it won't happen.....

^^^ I sooooo know this feeling. I hope we both get our BFP's soon. :flower:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: kensboo!
Don't be shy. You are very welcome and we'd love to have you!!!!


----------



## Melly Belly

pinksprinkles said:


> kensboo said:
> 
> 
> have had my share of 'fun' over the years and not even a blip on the radar! Everyone tells me it's because it wasn't the right time, but now I'm terrified something is wrong with me, and now that I want it it won't happen.....
> 
> ^^^ I sooooo know this feeling. I hope we both get our BFP's soon. :flower:Click to expand...

I can say the same thing! There was a time where I scared the crap out of the guy I was dating because i thought i was late, but hooray for miscalculations....(though the experience did show me what kind of person he was...hence being an ex!)...ive got everything in place now, car, good job, a house....i did it the right way, and i have to wait, where my friend's son has crappy job, no car, lives with his dad...but managed to procreate....unfair, life, unfair! :brat:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Life is cruel. I like to think that it just takes a lot longer to bake those future doctors and rocket scientists in the more classier ovens like ours.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Jo_Bean said:


> Life is cruel. I like to think that it just takes a lot longer to bake those future doctors and rocket scientists in the more classier ovens like ours.

I went looking for 'like' button for that post :)

xx


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ok my chart temps are a little crazy, i don't have any CH on there yet but any expert chart readers out there... do you think that i have O'd (CD8) and now in my TWW?

xx


----------



## LadyGriz11

xxshellsxx said:


> Ok my chart temps are a little crazy, i don't have any CH on there yet but any expert chart readers out there... do you think that i have O'd (CD8) and now in my TWW?
> 
> xx

It's hard to say this early on...do you normally O early? How long is your average cycle?


----------



## Vankiwi

xxshellsxx said:


> Ok my chart temps are a little crazy, i don't have any CH on there yet but any expert chart readers out there... do you think that i have O'd (CD8) and now in my TWW?
> 
> xx


Hi Shells, 

I wouldn't call myself an expert but I've been charting for a few months myself. The hollow circles in your chart mean that you're not taking your temp at the same time each day, so can be misleading as you're not getting a true picture. Do you know when you normally O? I can only see the current month's chart. Given that you had EWCM after Day 8 I would say it's unlikely you O'd that early, and also that CD5 & CD7 are the same temp as today. I would keep BDing in case! 

If you have other months to compare to, what were you other post-O temps like?


----------



## xxshellsxx

LadyGriz11 said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Ok my chart temps are a little crazy, i don't have any CH on there yet but any expert chart readers out there... do you think that i have O'd (CD8) and now in my TWW?
> 
> xx
> 
> It's hard to say this early on...do you normally O early? How long is your average cycle?Click to expand...

My cycle is only 23 days - this is my first month charting, the predictors on calendars always give me an early O with a fairly normal 13/14 LP so i'm not 100% sure until i finally complete a chart, it's so unknown at the moment. Was just wondering if the large dip with the smallish rises was any kind of clue to some with greater knowledge than me lol

thanks for looking :)


----------



## magic_angel

xxshellsxx said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Life is cruel. I like to think that it just takes a lot longer to bake those future doctors and rocket scientists in the more classier ovens like ours.
> 
> I went looking for 'like' button for that post :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I use the thank you button as a like... I've probably confused a neck of a lot of people who have replied to someone other than me and yet im clicking thank you to them lol


----------



## kensboo

I know! Seems unfair to try to prevent it and then when your ready nothin!! And I know PLENTY of people who aren't stable and don't even have to work for it!! Drives me crazy lol this will be the first month I'm really paying attention and started with B6 and Folic last month, not getting hopes up as I know it can take at least a year but a girl can dream hehe ;)


----------



## magic_angel

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: kensboo!
> Don't be shy. You are very welcome and we'd love to have you!!!!

Kensboo we are here and your welcome to join in hun. Trust me after a few days you will be talking like a pro and won't worry about being shy around us x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Vankiwi said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> Ok my chart temps are a little crazy, i don't have any CH on there yet but any expert chart readers out there... do you think that i have O'd (CD8) and now in my TWW?
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> Hi Shells,
> 
> I wouldn't call myself an expert but I've been charting for a few months myself. The hollow circles in your chart mean that you're not taking your temp at the same time each day, so can be misleading as you're not getting a true picture. Do you know when you normally O? I can only see the current month's chart. Given that you had EWCM after Day 8 I would say it's unlikely you O'd that early, and also that CD5 & CD7 are the same temp as today. I would keep BDing in case!
> 
> If you have other months to compare to, what were you other post-O temps like?Click to expand...

I haven't any previous charts its my first month doing this, my cycles are short 23 days - my temps are out by no more than 90 mins each day - but was advised elsewhere that to input the temp i took as soon as i opened my eyes, even if it was earlier than the alarm i set. 

I'll keep BDing just in case lol Thanks for looking :)

xx


----------



## Sombra

Jo Bean! You rock! Thanks for doing this! I hope you all know that just cause I got my BFP does NOT mean I am abandoning you girls!


----------



## magic_angel

Sombra said:


> Jo Bean! You rock! Thanks for doing this! I hope you all know that just cause I got my BFP does NOT mean I am abandoning you girls!

Ha we wouldn't let you.... I would still stalk ya on here :) [haha ]


----------



## Melly Belly

Sombra said:


> Jo Bean! You rock! Thanks for doing this! I hope you all know that just cause I got my BFP does NOT mean I am abandoning you girls!

You cannot escape us! :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

@Sombra- I should hope so too!! There is no escape mwahahaha *evilchuckle*


----------



## pinksprinkles

UPDATE!!! Today is CD34 and there is a second line on my OPK's!!! It is nowhere neaar as dark as the control line- but there is a line! A line!!! Who knows if my body will actually decide to fully surge or not- but I am HOPEFUL!!! PLEASE O, please please please O come my way!!!


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies! Gone for a day and lotd of new people and new pages. Just popping in real quick (I seem to be doing that a lot lately, oops). I've been doing my OPKs for a week now. My OPK from today was blatantly negative, but it was darker than all of my others had been. This is my first month using them, is it normal to always have a line on an OPK? I have had one on every single one I've done so far, but todays was darker. We went ahead and DTD so we'll probably be doing it every other day until I get a temp rise. Yay! Well, I am off to bed. Tomorrow is going to be a long day. My sister has gone past her due date and is getting induced tomorrow morning. I'm excited to meet the new baby, but so jealous at the same time. Night everyone!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Great job, Jo! :) Can't believe this is already Page 8 and i'm JUST coming to the party! lol


I just had my 27th birthday....yesterday. :)
Hubby is 39 (just turned March 23) and we are TTC our first. He has 2 beautiful grown daughters (ages 16 and 17 (almost 17 and 18)) from a previous relationship. We have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.

This cycle was my first soy cycle....and I thought I had ovulated only to have FF take away my O date....TWICE! It's now back, and giving me an EDD of December 24th!!! So i'm hoping we caught this time, although I know the chances are slim.

I had the flu...and weirdly caught a yeast infection which I haven't EVER had before. So I think my chances of conceiving are slim to none. :( But hey....a curvy girl can dream. I hope i'll be eating these words in 2 weeks. lol


HEEEELLLLLLOOOOO curvy bumps! :)


----------



## Mel Mel

Wow.. I was gone for like a day and there's so much to catch up on :happydance:

My DH and I are going to see a reproductive endocrinologist in a few weeks and I'm a lil uneasy and nervous. This will be our first appt with a RE and I know she's going to test for everything under the sun which makes me even more uneasy. I've worried about what she is going to say and her response to my weight, etc! :wacko: 

Anyone else been to a RE? What was your experience like?

Anyways, I noticed earlier you girls were talking about how unfair infertility is, and let me say I completely, 100% agree with you!! In my line of work I see all ages (youngest was 12 oldest was 52) being pregnant and having babies, and honestly, all I want to do is cry :cry: I've always wanted to be a mom, always! And now that my life is at the prefect place in life to have a baby, we can't get pregnant. 3 long years of TTC and 2 failed adoptions have almost completely pushed me into depression. BUT! I know that one day (hopefully sooner than later) my time will come and I will hold that sweet baby I have prayed so hard for and I will know and understand why I went through what I'm going through and so will all of you! :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Sombra said:


> Jo Bean! You rock! Thanks for doing this! I hope you all know that just cause I got my BFP does NOT mean I am abandoning you girls!

How are you and your li'l bean doing, hun? You feeling pretty good? Or has the morning sickness kicked in? I'm still all giddy that your got your BFP. :happydance:


----------



## pinksprinkles

CdnEquestrian said:


> Great job, Jo! :) Can't believe this is already Page 8 and i'm JUST coming to the party! lol
> 
> 
> I just had my 27th birthday....yesterday. :)
> Hubby is 39 (just turned March 23) and we are TTC our first. He has 2 beautiful grown daughters (ages 16 and 17 (almost 17 and 18)) from a previous relationship. We have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.
> 
> This cycle was my first soy cycle....and I thought I had ovulated only to have FF take away my O date....TWICE! It's now back, and giving me an EDD of December 24th!!! So i'm hoping we caught this time, although I know the chances are slim.
> 
> I had the flu...and weirdly caught a yeast infection which I haven't EVER had before. So I think my chances of conceiving are slim to none. :( But hey....a curvy girl can dream. I hope i'll be eating these words in 2 weeks. lol
> 
> 
> HEEEELLLLLLOOOOO curvy bumps! :)

Happy b'day! :cake: I hope your temps stay up and you've gotten to O! And I do hope this is your cycle. I know how frustrating not O'ing is. I'm about a week behind you (CD35) and no O yet.

Did the soy do anything for you? I've been thinking about trying it out next cycle.


----------



## magic_angel

PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! Gone for a day and lotd of new people and new pages. Just popping in real quick (I seem to be doing that a lot lately, oops). I've been doing my OPKs for a week now. My OPK from today was blatantly negative, but it was darker than all of my others had been. This is my first month using them, is it normal to always have a line on an OPK? I have had one on every single one I've done so far, but todays was darker. We went ahead and DTD so we'll probably be doing it every other day until I get a temp rise. Yay! Well, I am off to bed. Tomorrow is going to be a long day. My sister has gone past her due date and is getting induced tomorrow morning. I'm excited to meet the new baby, but so jealous at the same time. Night everyone!

Ive noticed since i joined this group and became a POAS aholic ive been getting 2 lines on my opk too when i do them, ive not been doing them everyday but every once in a while when i get that urge to pee on something i have 2 lines, one is always lighter and ive not had one where its as dark as the other line..



CdnEquestrian said:


> Great job, Jo! :) Can't believe this is already Page 8 and i'm JUST coming to the party! lol
> 
> 
> I just had my 27th birthday....yesterday. :)
> Hubby is 39 (just turned March 23) and we are TTC our first. He has 2 beautiful grown daughters (ages 16 and 17 (almost 17 and 18)) from a previous relationship. We have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.
> 
> This cycle was my first soy cycle....and I thought I had ovulated only to have FF take away my O date....TWICE! It's now back, and giving me an EDD of December 24th!!! So i'm hoping we caught this time, although I know the chances are slim.
> 
> I had the flu...and weirdly caught a yeast infection which I haven't EVER had before. So I think my chances of conceiving are slim to none. :( But hey....a curvy girl can dream. I hope i'll be eating these words in 2 weeks. lol
> 
> 
> HEEEELLLLLLOOOOO curvy bumps! :)

Very happy birthday to you hun hope you had a great day :)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thanks ladies, for the birthday wishes. :)


As for the soy....considering I O'd at all...I want to say that yes, it helped....but the metformin is also new, so i'm more inclined to think THAT'S the cause for the change...since you'd think I would have O'd sooner on soy. I did CD 2-6. 100mg, 100mg, 180mg, 200mg, 220mg...if I remember correctly. Something like that. I have a HORRIBLE memory. lol 

But yeah....I think it was more the metformin. My temps were a LOT more stable this cycle too, which was nice. Just wish I would have O'd sooner. I'd gotten an ALMOST positive OPK on CD17, and then a dip and O date on CD18...which disappeared for a CD22 O date...which disappeared for my CURRENT O date. So I have no idea. lol


Ooooh, TTC. How you turn me into a big ol' bowl of crazy. ;)


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm so confused today :dohh: I was hoping and praying that my dip and rise in temp CD8 was my O sign, however my temp has levelled out and is not rising anymore?

This will mean if i do O at all my LP will be shorter than 13 days and from what i've read this is not good! 

Is there anything over the counter available in the UK to help extend this length or is it all only GP prescription?

this is my second cycle since TTC back in 2001 -2008 when i had all my tests done (2004ish) which the results were never really discussed other than abnormal as my EX's tests were so severally abnormal that it didn't matter what mine said, it was never going to happen.

My optimism is diminishing today!!

xx


----------



## Magan85

Hey just curious since I havnt looked into it why is it not good for your LP to be shorter then 13 days? I think I just figured out that I have been Ovulating later then I have been thinking. I ovulated on CD20 of a 30 day cycle leaving only a 10 day LP :S


----------



## xxshellsxx

Magan85 said:


> Hey just curious since I havnt looked into it why is it not good for your LP to be shorter then 13 days? I think I just figured out that I have been Ovulating later then I have been thinking. I ovulated on CD20 of a 30 day cycle leaving only a 10 day LP :S

Sorry didn't mean to worry you xx 

From what i can gather it isn't enough time for the uterus to thicken enough for a good sticky bean should a bean be made? some people when they O late they still have a 14 day LP - giving them irregular cycles, however, my cycles are regularly only 23 days so i don't know what to think :shrug:


----------



## Magan85

oh, I hope its enough time!!


----------



## josephine75

pinksprinkles said:


> Thaaaankkssss Jo Bean!!!! Good job with the new thread. Looks like it is moving faster than the old one! Yay for new faces. Welcome, welcome, welcome. And how is everyone doing today?
> 
> StefanieC- I feel you pain and your DH's. I quit smoking a couple years ago and is was so, so, so hard. But I tell ya, I wouldn't have done it without my DH pushing me to. The best thing you can do is not take it personally that he hasn't quit yet. Quitting is so, so hard. And VERY scary (even just thinking about right now gives me the chills, and I've already quit)! The first month was the hardesst thing I've ever done in my life. Just remind him occasionally how much you dislike it and how bad it is for him, but try not to fight or be angry. He has to make the decision for himself- people that quit just because someone tells them to are almost 100% going to end up picking it back up again later. Cutting back is often the first step a smoker makes when they want to quit, and it sounds like he's got that part down. That's a BIG step to some smokers. (I know it was for me.) Maaybe take the time out to tell him how proud you are of him for giving up some of his smokes and offer to help him put together a quitting smoking plan. The best advice I could give him is pick a "Quit Day" far enough out in the future (say a month) that it doesn't seem scary yet and then everyday work on the "Quitting Plan". For me that was getting carrots, lolli's, crosswords, new video games, etc- anything that I could occupy myself with when the urge to smoke happened. It's important to be prepared for all environments, too. When he finally does quit, he'll have built up to it. And people who plan it out have a much, much higher chance of staying quit. And when he does quit (because with you there to support him I know he will!) just remind him that when the nic-fit does hit, must cravings only ast 5 minutes and then go away for however long he usually waits between cigs. Occupying those 5 minutes in ANY way that keeps him from smoking is what you have to focus on. Sorry for the hugs paragraph, but I know how hard this struggle can be. You two can do it!!!
> 
> UPDATE: CD33 and STILL no positive OPK. Oh mah gawwwwwd I'm gonna lose my mind! Come on second line! You can doooo iiiiitttt!!!!

hey pinksprinkles, your advise is spot on :thumbup:
Ive never smoked and i'll be honest have never wanted to, but my OH is a smoker, he doesnt smoke much when he is at home because it means going into the garden for one but when he is with his friends and family who are all smokers and with the lads from work who are all smokers he smokes quite a lot.
I used to moan at him all the time that i wished he would quit, that it wasnt good for him and all the usual naggings etc etc. 
He tried to pack in on numerous occasions and done ok but then he would start back up again, that was until Christmas just gone when everything suddenly seemed to hit home.
It all suddenly just seemed to click that to get that sticky bean that we both so desperatley want then we both needed to be on track not just me, and since then he has been brilliant, he hasnt stopped completely but he is down to buying only 10 a week and has 2 a day he also wears patches and he is determined to stop completely by the summer and im so very proud of him which i tell him often and i've found that by praising him for how well he has done rather than nagging him to stop is definately better by far :happydance:

Good luck StefanieC I hope your hubby gets on board with it all soon

and thanks PinkSprinkles 


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## josephine75

magic_angel said:


> Well i cant keep up with you all lol its just taking off now huh??!!??
> 
> Its helped me a lot to see we have 4 :bfp: in the group so far, it can be done and i think it will set of a chain reaction in the next few months :)
> 
> As for me ~ im still having a cycle from hell i think its 60+ days now, by far my longest cycle, i cant wait for next cycle to start, ive got opks and hpts and im just going to take a break from :sex: on Ov days on the next cycle, im going to keep charting and focus on when i ov and finding it, diet, weight loss, getting started properly on my slim fast milkshakes, water tablets and vitamins, exercise and relaxation. i need to free my up my mind because all i want is to see those 2 lines im just not thinking about anything else, every symptom is always pregnancy related, every leaf that drops near me means i have to be pregnant and im going to make myself crazy so im taking time out now, i dont care if AF shows her ugly ass and i dont care about Home pregnancy tests...... im going to enjoy the fact that me and fella can :sex: whenever we want and not have to worry that shes here stopping us :) cosy nights, relaxing baths, painting and drawing and learning more songs on my accoustic guitar as ive neglected her for ages and ive forgotten everything OH has taught me so far lol
> 
> Hope your all doing well girls :) i love chatting to you all and getting to know you, you are all better than my real friends who just dont know what i go through every month, i hope to get to know you new comers really well and im here anytime you ladies want to rant and rave or just get stuff off your chest as we are like a little family now :) Sisters from another mother :) xxx

Yo Sis ..... ha ha love it We Are Family :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Loving your new outlook and plan hope it all works out for you babe i have everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## josephine75

CdnEquestrian said:


> Great job, Jo! :) Can't believe this is already Page 8 and i'm JUST coming to the party! lol
> 
> 
> I just had my 27th birthday....yesterday. :)
> Hubby is 39 (just turned March 23) and we are TTC our first. He has 2 beautiful grown daughters (ages 16 and 17 (almost 17 and 18)) from a previous relationship. We have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility.
> 
> This cycle was my first soy cycle....and I thought I had ovulated only to have FF take away my O date....TWICE! It's now back, and giving me an EDD of December 24th!!! So i'm hoping we caught this time, although I know the chances are slim.
> 
> I had the flu...and weirdly caught a yeast infection which I haven't EVER had before. So I think my chances of conceiving are slim to none. :( But hey....a curvy girl can dream. I hope i'll be eating these words in 2 weeks. lol
> 
> 
> HEEEELLLLLLOOOOO curvy bumps! :)

Many Happy Returns Lovely, and welcome to the party, its taken me well over an hour to catch up :wacko:

Hope your feeling all better now and F'xd for yor sticky bean :thumbup:


----------



## josephine75

Mel Mel said:


> Wow.. I was gone for like a day and there's so much to catch up on :happydance:
> 
> My DH and I are going to see a reproductive endocrinologist in a few weeks and I'm a lil uneasy and nervous. This will be our first appt with a RE and I know she's going to test for everything under the sun which makes me even more uneasy. I've worried about what she is going to say and her response to my weight, etc! :wacko:
> 
> Anyone else been to a RE? What was your experience like?
> 
> Anyways, I noticed earlier you girls were talking about how unfair infertility is, and let me say I completely, 100% agree with you!! In my line of work I see all ages (youngest was 12 oldest was 52) being pregnant and having babies, and honestly, all I want to do is cry :cry: I've always wanted to be a mom, always! And now that my life is at the prefect place in life to have a baby, we can't get pregnant. 3 long years of TTC and 2 failed adoptions have almost completely pushed me into depression. BUT! I know that one day (hopefully sooner than later) my time will come and I will hold that sweet baby I have prayed so hard for and I will know and understand why I went through what I'm going through and so will all of you! :hugs:

Mel Mel your time will definately come i can feel it, when that baby is ready for you to be its Mom it will happen, and you will be the most perfect parents because you want this so badly, I am loving your positivity and i have evrything crossed for you :hugs:
lots of love and :dust::dust:to you xxxx


----------



## josephine75

Geeezzzz it's taken me so long to catch up with you all and to get acquainted with all of our new Curvy's, it's fab reading all of your posts I feel like we have all bonded really well, i'm loving our new home :thumbup: thanks JoB

Oops I've gone a bit post crazy here havent I, I haven't been on for a couple of days so forgive me but i've missed you all :happydance:

So I'm cycle day 11 today, steady temps, neg opk's, sticky CM and :sex: every other day so far I also have pomegrante juice, preseed, Pregnacare Vits for myself and OH, but I'm trying not to stress about it too much this cycle .......... :blush: honestly ha ha ha ha :blush:
As you can see everything is in place and now im just going with the flow so fingers crossed for a sticky one this cycle :wacko::wacko:

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying their Easter Weekend 

:dust: to you all


----------



## StefanieC

I've just realised that although I've seen you guys around the boards and have joined Team Curvy Bumps, I've not actually really introduced myself to you ladies properly so thought I should.

I am 25 and my DH is 26. We have been married for just over a year and have been together for just over 3 years. We are currently in our first cycle of ttc baby #1 after I came off BC. I am taking Pregnacare vits and am using OPKs, my DH is quitting smoking and we are BDing every other day in hopes of catching that little egg!

Also had my first +opk today on CD23! I know it doesn't mean i necessarily ovulated but I am just so relieved to see that smiley face after testing for the last 2 weeks!

So hello and I'm so happy to be part of such a supportive group :) :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies. I am feeling pretty down. I've had very light test lines on the OPK for the last three days after nothing since the beginning of my cycle- and I really was thinking I was finally going to O. Got DH all excited and taking his supplements and drinking his water- and now nothing is progressing. Still light lines, but definitely not getting any darker. I'm trying to convince myself that light lines are better than not getting any test line at all, but deep down I don't really believe it anymore. I just wish I would O. I'm on CD 36 and this is about the time AF is usually due for me- somewhere between CD33 and CD42, and I haven't even managed to O yet. Mother of *%*%&#$*@#&$....Now on my 12th straight day of fertile CM. I just wish something would happen!!! :cry:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw sprinkles. That's so depressing! Are you drinking loads of water or something? Maybe your per is super diluted? I can't think of anything to suggest but I just wants to reply with hugs and say don't give up. Just keep bding anyway xxxx :hugs:


----------



## magic_angel

aww sprinkles im sorry your down hun bit :hugs: just keep at the bding hun :flower:

I caved and get a peg test yesterday but BFN was staring at me, ive still not put the urine test in to the docs, but im going to do it on tuesday and i got a blood test on wednesday which im not looking forward to :(


----------



## josephine75

Hugs for both of you ladies today :flower:

Sprinkles it sounds like your having a right old time of it, i'm no expert on these matters but surely a faint line is better than no line, maybe you did O'
and this is your late LH surge ?? I dont know what to say to make it better, but if your still DTD there's still a chance, isnt there :hugs:

Magic my lovely I really hope you get yourself sorted out soon, you really have had it tough, I'm so sorry you had another BFN, you really are having a crazy cycle arent you ? 
Dont be scared of your blood tests they will be over in seconds I have them every 6 months to monitor my Thyroid Levels, I have Hypothyroidism (underactive) and you soon get used to them :thumbup: and at least when you've had them done they may be able to give you some answers :thumbup:

lots of love to you both xxxxxx:


----------



## BBWttc29

Well I'm 30 weigh 315 and have 1 ovary and Fallopian tube. this is my 2nd month trying. After i had myvleft ovary removed the dr checked and aid my uterus and remaining ovary is fine and i should be able to get pregnant. So I decided to start charting but how do you know when you ovulated what should I look for


----------



## Jess137

BBWttc29 said:


> Well I'm 30 weigh 315 and have 1 ovary and Fallopian tube. this is my 2nd month trying. After i had myvleft ovary removed the dr checked and aid my uterus and remaining ovary is fine and i should be able to get pregnant. So I decided to start charting but how do you know when you ovulated what should I look for

I know I'm getting ahead of myself here seeing as I'm not a member of your group yet... But have you checked out fertilityfriend.com ? They have an excellent charting course to teach you eaverything you need to know. You can also track your BBT on their site, and it tells you when and if you ovulate.


----------



## Jess137

Hi! I was wondering if I could join your group? I had a group on here that I started around April 2011, but I left B&B for a few months, and when I came back the majority of my group was pregnant or had babies already. I'm still TTC, cycle 14 currently. 

I don't ovulate. I don't have PCOS, just unexplained infertility. I was also on birth control for 8 years before TTC. DH's SA came back perfect though. I took Vitex for about 6 months, then I went to my OB/GYN for testing. I took Clomid for 2 cycles but didn't ovulate. I then went back to Vitex for a while and tried to work on weight loss. Cycle 13 I tried soy, and again did not ovulate. So this time I'm taking Clomid again. I'm also taking FertileCM and using an Ovacue monitor, and I will be using softcups and Preseed. I'm on CD4 today.

Anyway, that's pretty much my whole story. I hope I can join you! :flower:


----------



## EmmaRea

Oh, me, me! Pick me! May I join your group, too? :flower:

I'm 21/180 on a good day/5'3". My sweet, handsome hubby is 22. I won't get into his stats, because he is ridiculously slim. It's maddening!!:blush: We've been married almost 2 years, together since high school. We started trying to concieve June 13, 2011, and I got pregnant that night. But sadly, we lost our bean at the end of July. I've had another pregnancy lose since then, in October, and after that, zero luck. :shrug: We are kind of taking life as it comes now.

I kind of want to continue school, and while TTC, I have been taking a few classes. Thank goodness we own our home and we have the flexibility to play around with what we want. I've been studying naturopathy, and I hope to have as natural of a birth as possible. I kind of think my Mirena might have had an impact on my pregnancy loses, and I have been trying to rid my body of toxins in preparation for a healthy pregnancy. Is there anyone else that shares my interests in a holistic pregnancy?


----------



## Jo_Bean

BBWttc29 said:


> Well I'm 30 weigh 315 and have 1 ovary and Fallopian tube. this is my 2nd month trying. After i had myvleft ovary removed the dr checked and aid my uterus and remaining ovary is fine and i should be able to get pregnant. So I decided to start charting but how do you know when you ovulated what should I look for

Hiya :hi: there is a wonderful thread here written by our very own pinksprinkles. Have a read, it's very good!

I temp and use CBFM. That way I detect the surge through the monitor and then when my temp rises it confirms that ov happened. 
I log it all on fertility friend and they do most of the work for you. All you have to do is put in the data. 

Good luck, you can get into it quite easily.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Jess137 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if I could join your group? I had a group on here that I started around April 2011, but I left B&B for a few months, and when I came back the majority of my group was pregnant or had babies already. I'm still TTC, cycle 14 currently.
> 
> I don't ovulate. I don't have PCOS, just unexplained infertility. I was also on birth control for 8 years before TTC. DH's SA came back perfect though. I took Vitex for about 6 months, then I went to my OB/GYN for testing. I took Clomid for 2 cycles but didn't ovulate. I then went back to Vitex for a while and tried to work on weight loss. Cycle 13 I tried soy, and again did not ovulate. So this time I'm taking Clomid again. I'm also taking FertileCM and using an Ovacue monitor, and I will be using softcups and Preseed. I'm on CD4 today.
> 
> Anyway, that's pretty much my whole story. I hope I can join you! :flower:

:hi: Jess and welcome (back)!
Of course you can join!

Your story sounds very similar to mine. I left bnb for a while but this time round I've found some great ladies to support me. We also have unexplained infertility :(

Hopefully we can all help each other out and really ramp up those bfps on this thread!!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: EmmaRea xxx welcome!! You'll love it here!!


----------



## magic_angel

josephine75 said:


> Hugs for both of you ladies today :flower:
> 
> Sprinkles it sounds like your having a right old time of it, i'm no expert on these matters but surely a faint line is better than no line, maybe you did O'
> and this is your late LH surge ?? I dont know what to say to make it better, but if your still DTD there's still a chance, isnt there :hugs:
> 
> Magic my lovely I really hope you get yourself sorted out soon, you really have had it tough, I'm so sorry you had another BFN, you really are having a crazy cycle arent you ?
> Dont be scared of your blood tests they will be over in seconds I have them every 6 months to monitor my Thyroid Levels, I have Hypothyroidism (underactive) and you soon get used to them :thumbup: and at least when you've had them done they may be able to give you some answers :thumbup:
> 
> lots of love to you both xxxxxx:

Thanks darlin i feel like someone is testing me big time... when i joined this group in feb i think (its not even been that long) it was my first ttc after being on a break and spending time to get to know my cycles and i only wanted to join when i had a few months of data to work with, i highly expected things to carry on and i would find lovely ladies with the same stats as me so we could follow each other into the 2ww, it seems im the rejected duckling for this cycle lol :)

Anyways someone told me about Provera, and it helps to bring af round so you can start again??!!?? should i ask my doc about this when i make an appointment after blood work is done?? ive never heard of it before but the ladies over in the long cycles forums swear by it.... i just thought i would ask what you lovelies think??!!??

Hello BBWTTC welcome back, definately follow the lovely sprinkles advice as she is the BBT queen :)

Hello to all the new comers i will reply to you all after ive taken my dog for a toilet break, wont be too long :)

Hope everyones ok, How is my lovely Jo-bean doing? love the pic of riley sunning himself lol hes big ol' ball of fur :)


----------



## magic_angel

Welcome Jess 137 :flower: Really hope that you get your BFP soon hun, i am yet to find out if im suffering from any problems, i will be finding out in the next couple of months, it must be hard not knowing what the problem is, i hope it happens for you real soon, until then you have a great bunch of ladies here and im sure you will find your spot in the group nicely :)


----------



## magic_angel

Hi EmmaRea welcome :flower: Sorry to hear about your loss hun, its hard, i hope you get your bundle of joy soon, we are here for a chat anytime hun, we are all in the same boat and its a bond that is getting bigger and stronger everyday, the best group on this site by far so you've come to the right place :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Wow welcome to all the new members xxx :flower:

AFM -Arrived home safe and sound in small hours of the morning (working 130 miles from home last night with DH) - lovely long lie in today (except for my 7am temp wake up call lol) back to sleep til lunch time! My temp is higher than it has been since the first day and i'm hoping it's not down to going to bed late - i still had 4 hours sleep before it was taken?? 

Hoping this is a good sign that O occurred on CD12, even though we were unable to BD due to work, if it was O hopefully there was still some swimmers about to catch my easter egg! 

Off to mums today with my DH and my sis and her family for a big easter sunday roast lunch 

xx


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well....I TRIED to cave and buy a preg test while I was at the dollar store...cuz you know, I was there anyways. ;) lol But they only had OPK's...so I bought a few of those. Really dark, almost-positive OPK. It's making me hopeful that maybe a few more days and I can test with a preg test and MAYBE get a BFP...MAYBE? Hey, at least I ovulated...this is the first cycle in a LONG time that I have a real chance. lol ;)


----------



## magic_angel

Well im confused now...... i did another hpk and opk and the hpk is neg but the opk is the darkest ive ever had, the line is almost as dark as the first line, ive always had to squint to see the seconde line but not this one, its not faded yet and is still quite dark, so apart from the obvious answer anyone have any ideas?? could i really be ovulating at cycle day 69???


----------



## bbbunny

Just popping in for two secs :)
Soooo much to catch up on I think I will have to get a pen and paper out and read through from my last post so I can find out where everyone is TTC wise.

Been a hectic weekend with Easter related stuff and my grandad in hospital so have had zero time for anything but I have a day free tomorrow and I am determined to get caught up.

Love and baby dust to all you lovelies :)


----------



## BBWttc29

I do have fertility friend but it seems confusing. I have been charting my temps just curios what to look for


----------



## Vankiwi

BBWttc29 said:


> I do have fertility friend but it seems confusing. I have been charting my temps just curios what to look for

If you're charting with FF and inputting your temps, once it can tell you've o'ed it will put in crosshairs so it will tell you what day you've o'ed. Esentially it's looking for a a two-phase pattern - lower in the beginning and higher after O. What it won't tell you, just from temping, is that you're GOING to o! It only tells you after the fact. To tell if you're about to o it's easier to use CM and CP and add that into FF as well. Hope that helps! Just keep inputting your temps! :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

BBWttc - if you wanted to post your chart we could all have a look and tell you what we think...?


----------



## bruno2012

Have any of you girls experienced spotting instead of a period? Xxx


----------



## josephine75

magic_angel said:


> Well im confused now...... i did another hpk and opk and the hpk is neg but the opk is the darkest ive ever had, the line is almost as dark as the first line, ive always had to squint to see the seconde line but not this one, its not faded yet and is still quite dark, so apart from the obvious answer anyone have any ideas?? could i really be ovulating at cycle day 69???

Hmmm hey hunney, what a strange ole cycle your having, are you still having plenty :sex: to be on the safe side it could be that you are o'v without even having AF, can that happen ?????

Better to try than not though chick xxxxxxxxx:hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## BBWttc29

I don't think I ovulated yet but how do I post my chart?


----------



## josephine75

BBWttc29 said:


> I do have fertility friend but it seems confusing. I have been charting my temps just curios what to look for

Hey BBW I have FF too and it is a lot to take on board and understand, once you have input for more than one cycle it collates the info and predicts your most fertile period and the days u are likely to O'v based on previous cycles, you can also track it with a rise of temp just befor ur ov day, do u test with OPK's too or any prediction monitors ???

XxxxxxxxX


----------



## josephine75

bruno2012 said:


> Have any of you girls experienced spotting instead of a period? Xxx

Hi lovely I havent personally, my spotting usually precedes AF, are u due your period, what CD are you ??


----------



## bruno2012

My period is normally heavy and very crampy. Has been since I started, last month I spotted blood only when I wiped after being for a wee it was light pink & sometimes brown. This was nearly 3 week ago!! I didn't have any cramps either x x


----------



## josephine75

bruno2012 said:


> My period is normally heavy and very crampy. Has been since I started, last month I spotted blood only when I wiped after being for a wee it was light pink & sometimes brown. This was nearly 3 week ago!! I didn't have any cramps either x x

Have you tested ??? How do u feel do u think you are due your period :)


----------



## bruno2012

It said negative but last time I was pregnant it didn't show until I was 12 week. I very much think I am. I have that 'feeling' & a few symptoms. My period isn't due till 22nd but after last months none existent flow I don't think it's gonna come!!xx


----------



## BBWttc29

I don't have any opks but I will get some. Do they help


----------



## magic_angel

josephine75 said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> Well im confused now...... i did another hpk and opk and the hpk is neg but the opk is the darkest ive ever had, the line is almost as dark as the first line, ive always had to squint to see the seconde line but not this one, its not faded yet and is still quite dark, so apart from the obvious answer anyone have any ideas?? could i really be ovulating at cycle day 69???
> 
> Hmmm hey hunney, what a strange ole cycle your having, are you still having plenty :sex: to be on the safe side it could be that you are o'v without even having AF, can that happen ?????
> 
> Better to try than not though chick xxxxxxxxx:hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey hun i know its a pretty strange one!! :shrug: 

I took another opk right after the first dark one i had and with the same urine sample and it was still pretty dark for me but i slight tinge lighter than the first test, just took another one now and its a little lighter again but still darker than ive ever had :shrug: I missed 3 days of doing opks before doing these so maybe i may have O'vd already?!? but then ive been saying for the past few days that i though af was coming due to pains in my stomach and right side of abdomen so maybe i mistaken them for af pains and they may have been ov pains... 

We havent been bding as much as we usually do as OH has been doing a lot of nights and so he sleeps most of the day away then wakes up has food and has to get ready for work again but we did bd a few times over the time i was getting "af pains", i said to fella that if they are af pains we need to get our fix before the :witch: comes because i may have a really long af, so we got a few sessions in so kinda hoping that the swimmers found their way :)

Making me a little more possitive because that means if i did ov i will be close to actually getting af if bean doesnt show so im just going to go with the flow :)

Will continue drinking pomegranate juice and taking multi vitamins, slim fast milk shakes and healthy eating, then ill tackle exercise but ill up the level im at right now and ill focus on everything else first :happydance:

Also going to ask the doc if she can add to the details on my blood test on wednesday, im hoping to get her to add testing for pregnancy to the list instead of giving her a urine sample, think that might be best yeh??

How are you hun? :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## josephine75

bruno2012 said:


> It said negative but last time I was pregnant it didn't show until I was 12 week. I very much think I am. I have that 'feeling' & a few symptoms. My period isn't due till 22nd but after last months none existent flow I don't think it's gonna come!!xx

Maybe you could go to the doctor and get some bloods done that might be more accurate I have my fingers crossed you are hun, keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## josephine75

BBWttc29 said:


> I don't have any opks but I will get some. Do they help

I find they do chick as u get a positive when u have ur LH surge so u know ur about to OV and can make the most of it :thumbup: or that's what I've been led to believe and they've always worked for me :)
xx


----------



## bruno2012

josephine75 said:


> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> It said negative but last time I was pregnant it didn't show until I was 12 week. I very much think I am. I have that 'feeling' & a few symptoms. My period isn't due till 22nd but after last months none existent flow I don't think it's gonna come!!xx
> 
> Maybe you could go to the doctor and get some bloods done that might be more accurate I have my fingers crossed you are hun, keep us posted :hugs:Click to expand...

This is going to sound silly but I darent have my blood taken! Had it done before and it didn't go down too well.. Was a right trauma! Going to see if AF shows her face this month and if not then its straight to the doctors & thanks hunny! Definately will xxx


----------



## josephine75

Hey Magic,

All sounds like a good plan to me chick :thumbup:

You sound really positive and all the signs are good so fingers crossed you will get your sticky bean this month, it only takes once so hopefully you caught the little eggy :) 
And I woul deffo ask Doc for extra testing when u go for your bloods 
It doesn't hurt to ask does it ?

AFM - I'm feeling really good, I've had a nice lazy weekend, had a good night last night at the Steps concert :blush: and I had a faint second line yesterday and today on the Opk's, i have really bad pain in my left side, and lots of CM so I'm thinking i'm about to or am Ovulating so we've bd every day and hopefully that will be enough :winkwink:

Why does no one ever tell you how complicated #ttc is, I really did not know any of what I know now until I came on here and found you lovely ladies, I just thought you had sex, you fell pregnant and that was it, until it didn't happen like that for me that is :shrug:

Hope you've enjoyed your bank holiday :flower:

Xxxxxxx


----------



## magic_angel

bruno2012 said:


> josephine75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> It said negative but last time I was pregnant it didn't show until I was 12 week. I very much think I am. I have that 'feeling' & a few symptoms. My period isn't due till 22nd but after last months none existent flow I don't think it's gonna come!!xx
> 
> Maybe you could go to the doctor and get some bloods done that might be more accurate I have my fingers crossed you are hun, keep us posted :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to sound silly but I darent have my blood taken! Had it done before and it didn't go down too well.. Was a right trauma! Going to see if AF shows her face this month and if not then its straight to the doctors & thanks hunny! Definately will xxxClick to expand...

Got my fingers crossed for you Hun, i hate giving blood as im 1000% terrified of needles but i have got to get them done on wednesday as doc is testing for a few things :( hope everything goes well and af stays away for you :hugs:


----------



## josephine75

bruno2012 said:


> josephine75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> It said negative but last time I was pregnant it didn't show until I was 12 week. I very much think I am. I have that 'feeling' & a few symptoms. My period isn't due till 22nd but after last months none existent flow I don't think it's gonna come!!xx
> 
> Maybe you could go to the doctor and get some bloods done that might be more accurate I have my fingers crossed you are hun, keep us posted :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to sound silly but I darent have my blood taken! Had it done before and it didn't go down too well.. Was a right trauma! Going to see if AF shows her face this month and if not then its straight to the doctors & thanks hunny! Definately will xxxClick to expand...

Oh dear, I'm sorry about that hun, I get tests pretty regularly because I have an under active thyroid so I don't think of others having problems with them.
I have everything crossed that AF stays away for you :happydance:

XxxxxxxX


----------



## magic_angel

josephine75 said:


> Hey Magic,
> 
> All sounds like a good plan to me chick :thumbup:
> 
> You sound really positive and all the signs are good so fingers crossed you will get your sticky bean this month, it only takes once so hopefully you caught the little eggy :)
> And I woul deffo ask Doc for extra testing when u go for your bloods
> It doesn't hurt to ask does it ?
> 
> AFM - I'm feeling really good, I've had a nice lazy weekend, had a good night last night at the Steps concert :blush: and I had a faint second line yesterday and today on the Opk's, i have really bad pain in my left side, and lots of CM so I'm thinking i'm about to or am Ovulating so we've bd every day and hopefully that will be enough :winkwink:
> 
> Why does no one ever tell you how complicated #ttc is, I really did not know any of what I know now until I came on here and found you lovely ladies, I just thought you had sex, you fell pregnant and that was it, until it didn't happen like that for me that is :shrug:
> 
> Hope you've enjoyed your bank holiday :flower:
> 
> Xxxxxxx

Hey hun yeh i figured if i stay positive and not let anything get to me then it will help me :)

Yeh if ive got to go through the trauma of someone sticking a needle into me i might as well add to the list that they are checking as i do not want to be going back to give blood for a preg test in a few week so ill ask her to add to it if she can :) 

Glad you had fun at the steps concert :) i love their song 5,6,7,8 lol and i know it word for word which is worse :haha: I cant slag anyones music collection off because i have such a mental mix of cd's.....Anything from Eric Clapton, Ugly Kid Joe, Cher, New Kids On The Block, Steps, Bette Midler, Aqua, Polyphonic Spree (dear oh dear!!! they are terrible!!!) Im too ashamed to mention the others lol :blush: 

Sounds promising with the Opks and Ov pains babe, really hope its happened/happening for you :hugs:

Same here hun i never knew half of what i know now... It too was you and the lovely curvy bumps to taught me all i know :) :flower:
Just think all this hard work to get our lovely sticky jelly bean is just a way to prepare us to be Ace Mums :) and i hope that when we have our lovely babies we will still keep in touch and be there for each other through it all as you are stuck with me now chick :)

Had a lovely weekend thanks hun :) Hope you enjoyed yours too :) xxxxxx


----------



## bruno2012

josephine75 said:


> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bruno2012 said:
> 
> 
> It said negative but last time I was pregnant it didn't show until I was 12 week. I very much think I am. I have that 'feeling' & a few symptoms. My period isn't due till 22nd but after last months none existent flow I don't think it's gonna come!!xx
> 
> Maybe you could go to the doctor and get some bloods done that might be more accurate I have my fingers crossed you are hun, keep us posted :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> This is going to sound silly but I darent have my blood taken! Had it done before and it didn't go down too well.. Was a right trauma! Going to see if AF shows her face this month and if not then its straight to the doctors & thanks hunny! Definately will xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh dear, I'm sorry about that hun, I get tests pretty regularly because I have an under active thyroid so I don't think of others having problems with them.
> I have everything crossed that AF stays away for you :happydance:
> 
> XxxxxxxXClick to expand...

It took her an hour and a half to get my blood! (I'm only 18) I'm fine with injections but when i have to have my blood taken its even worse! I weren't trying to conceive by the way. But weren't preventing it either. Have my own house & live with my boyfriend so if AF did stay away we'd be happy. Although I'm kind of excited now so I hope she doesn't show! I'd be pretty disappointed :( xxxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

AFM - think i'm 2 DPO (hoping for CH tomorrow on FF to confirm) i'm feeling like an absolute b**ch tonight! Everything is winding me up! You know one of the feelings where alcohol and chocolate would be great right now lol 

Think the sooner i go to bed the better... might raid the fridge for chocolate first though.. the alcohol can stay in the cupboard i won't risk it just in case...

xx


----------



## kensboo

Hello ladies!

Just wanted to jump in and say a quick hello, I've been sick with cough and headache and of course this is the week my period app shows me as ovulating! I haven't wanted any part of BDing LOL but if it gets the job done! If I did O I noticed I'm not getting the EWCM? Any tips on how to up that if possible? Ok going to lay back down baby dust to all!!! :::)))


----------



## Magan85

kensboo said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say a quick hello, I've been sick with cough and headache and of course this is the week my period app shows me as ovulating! I haven't wanted any part of BDing LOL but if it gets the job done! If I did O I noticed I'm not getting the EWCM? Any tips on how to up that if possible? Ok going to lay back down baby dust to all!!! :::)))

Hey hun, im not sure on how to up your EWCM.. other then using preseed. I just wanted to say though that you shouldnt rely on your phone app to much for when you O. I spent the last 5 months using a website that gave me my Estimated O day... This month I started the SMEP so I had to use OPK's and found that I actually ovulate 3 days later then what I was thinking! Just wanted to give you a heads up so you dont waste 5 months like I did hehe


----------



## Jo_Bean

kensboo said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say a quick hello, I've been sick with cough and headache and of course this is the week my period app shows me as ovulating! I haven't wanted any part of BDing LOL but if it gets the job done! If I did O I noticed I'm not getting the EWCM? Any tips on how to up that if possible? Ok going to lay back down baby dust to all!!! :::)))

Apparently grapefruit juice helps with increasing CM. also preseed helps at ov time when you are :sex: as it helps the little guys travel better. X

Edit (for clarity) you drink the grapefruit juice lol just in case I wasn't clear :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Vankiwi

kensboo said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say a quick hello, I've been sick with cough and headache and of course this is the week my period app shows me as ovulating! I haven't wanted any part of BDing LOL but if it gets the job done! If I did O I noticed I'm not getting the EWCM? Any tips on how to up that if possible? Ok going to lay back down baby dust to all!!! :::)))

As the others have said, grapefruit juice, and pomegranate juice is also supposed to be good. Otherwise you can try Robitussin (the one with only guaifenesin in it, that needs to be the only active ingredient). :thumbup:


----------



## CountryGirl89

May I join also?!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey girls. Sorry for not keeping up the past few days. I've been pretty down about TTC and just haven't been able to get myself online to check in. The light line on my OPK that I thought might progress to O never did, and now it is gone again. :cry: CD39, 15 days of light, fertile CM. Maybe I'm just skipping this cycle? Last cycle was 42 days with O on 26. So a skipped cycle + the 26 days before O = 68. So maybe I'll O around CD68? I'm I haven't O'd or gotten AF by CD 90 (more than enough time foe two cycles) I'm heading to the doctor. This is getting ridiculous. 

I don't know what is causing this. I'm guessing time of year + weight gain. I had been so good about losing weight last year. Went from 212.5 down to 172, but leading up t my wedding I got of my diet for a couple months- and then the month after was filled with trips... by the end of it I was back u to around 210. I haven't gained any weight since then, but when I was down in the 170's I was consistently O'ing on CD 17-20. And now this. 

I really wanted o learn to eat healthy, lose the weight slowly and in a way that I can maintain. But now this? I don't know what is the best way to proceed. I don't know what is the healthiest thing to do. I'm so angry at myself for gaining all the weight back. I've been yo-yo dieting for over a decade and right now I weight the EXACT same thing I weighed 13 years ago. 

Until I quit smoking in 2010 I had remained under 165 for 3 years. I had been doing SO WELL. Then DH convinced me to quit smoking, and I agreed because it seemed like a good idea because we had been talking about having kids someday. When I quit I went from 150 to 195 IN 3 MONTHS! Then gained ANOTHER 20 pounds over the next three months. THat's 65 lbs from quitting smoking.

And here is the kicker- EVERYONE IS SO PROUD OF ME! WTF??????

I've compared the risks of how much I was smoking vs the risks of how obese I am and GET THIS: It would have been healthier for me to be smoking. Yet everyone is constantly saying how wonderful it is. I am so friggin sick of it. I used to exercise all the time, I was an avid hiker, I did parkour, I LOVED my life. And now I cant do any of those things. 

I've had a bad ankle because of a jogging-related injury for several years now, but when I was lighter it wasn't too bad. Now that I'm heavy, I literally cannot exercise on that ankle without potentially severely damaging it. I can't jog, I can't hike, I can't ice skate- I can't do any of the things I love to do. and without being able to exercise, I don't know how to lose weight.

PLEASE- someone explain to me why everyone keeps telling me how wonderful it is I don't smoke anymore???

Did you know that doctors are just now beginning to recommend that women hold off on quitting smoking until they are their IDEAL weight and have a completely regimented diet put in place? And they're recommending this BECAUSE it turns out that most women actually gain so much weight when they quit smoking that they are actually much more unhealthy after they quit!!!!

OMG- I hate not being able to do anything. I miss my life so much. And quite frankly, I wish I had waited to quit. I AM happy I don't smoke anymore. That is definitely good. But all the bad that has come along with it has gotten me so completely depressed. I went from a size 10 to a size 20. I went from being 20-25 lbs over my ideal weight to being 85-90 bs over my ideal weight.

WHY DID EVERYONE HAVE TO KEEP PUSHING ME TO QUIT SMOKING WHEN I WASN'T READY??? Why couldn't they listen to me when I said I really wanted to get in shape first? Why couldn't they wait until I had the resources to deal with quitting smoking in a healthier way? Why did my husband allow me to eat and eat and eat to cope with quitting? Why did he have to keep taking me to unhealthy restaurants and buy me super unhealthy food???

The first couple months after I quit smoking I had absolutely NO control over my diet. I was so out of it. So just trying to COPE with kicking the addiction. And my DH's SOLUTION? FEED ME. Feed me JUNK FOOD. I asked him later why he did it and he said becuase I was so upset all the time and it was the only thing he could to to make my happy. It was over TWO months of nachos, cake, brownies, pizza, just every kind of JUNK FOOD you can think of.

I NEVER EVER, EVER eat like that, but hat is what I ate. I gained 25 lbs in the first TWO WEEKS. I got stretch marks all over my stomach- which i had NEVER had before. And he didn't hold me back. And he didn't try to get me help. He ENCOURAGED it. 

At one point I remember telling him he needed to stop buying such unhealthy things for me when he went to the store. I begged him to just STOP making brownies because I KNEW I could not control myself around them. Food had become my replacement for smoking, Every time I wanted a smoke (which was about 30 times a day!) I ate instead. And even after I begged him to stop. HE KEPT DOING IT! And he STILL thinks what he did was find because he feels like that's how he HELPED me to quit smoking.

By the time I fully worked through the addiction, by the time I finally got a hold of myself again and regained my senses, by the time I could actually comprehend how much food I was shoving in my face- I had gone from 148 to 213 pounds.

I'm so angry at him. I blame him. And by god I want a cigarette and have wanted one for 19 months now.

The only reason I haven't picked one back up again at this point, as ANGRY as I am is because if I do smoke I will just be fat AND killing myself with cigarettes. it won't make the weight go away. It won't get me back to who I was. (And who I was was a lot better of a person- I STILL have not learned to regulate my emotions without nicotine. There are holes in the wall and broken windows because I just can't find a way to calm myself when I get upset. Mind you the brain does not stop developing until around 25 years old and I started smoking when I was 15- nicotine was an integral part to how my brain developed and without it- I just don't feel like myself anymore.)

But there is such a stigma around being a smoker. 

And apparently it is better for my so be severely obese, depressed, angry, unable to participate in the activities I love... Apparently it is completely OKAY that I hate who I have become. Because being a NON-SMOKER is "worth it". Because it is not socially acceptable to smoke. Because smoking is disgusting and dirty.

And to make EVERYONE ELSE feel better about life... To make sure everyone else wants to be around me... To not be treated like a leper- it is better that I live this life I now have. Because as upset, overweight, unhealthy, depressed, angry, and out of control I am/feel- it's better than being to;d day after day that BECAUSE OF CIGARETTE, I just wasn't good enough, smart enough, "healthy" enough, ACCEPTABLE enough.

I wish I could take it back. 

I wish I could go back to the day I quit smoking and tell that "me" what I know.

I would tell her to stop worrying about what everyone else is saying. i would assure her that WHEN SHE IS READY she'll be able to quit. That she is strong, and smart, and wonderful. That she CAN lose those last 25 pounds. That she CAN learn to eat healthy. I would tell her that her eating problems are caused by PMDD and I would tell her how to treat it. I would tell her how much she'll love yoga once she tries it. I would help her to get the skills she needs to REALLY cope with quitting smoking.

Because what everyone pushed her to do she was not ready for- I was not ready for.

And had everyone just given me the space to make my own decisions in my own time without threatening to abandon me- well, maybe I would have done it my way.

I always wanted to quit smoking, but I always wanted to do it on my own terms. I always wanted to be 100% healthy first. 

I did not want to give up all the things I love. I did not want to lose myself. I look in the mirror ad the person staring back at me is someone I do not know. I do not recognize her. I do not LIKE the person I have become. And I can't get "me" back. And I am lost and I am confused and I am so, so terribly unhappy with it all. 

And I cannot tell my family. I cannot tell my friends. Because all they will say is that "someday" I will realize that this is all "worth it".

But I have to say it to someone, and you ladies are the only ones who I can actually say this to:

NO. It is NOT worth it. This ongoing HELL is not worth it. I might have smelled icky before. I might have been doing some damage to my lungs and spending some money I did not have to spend- but I LOVED who I was. I was HAPPY. I was strong and fit and active. I went hiking and jogging and I played laser tag and did parkour with my friends. I could fit into clothes I liked. I could walk up a flight of stairs without getting winded. I could LIVE MY LIFE. Maybe the smoking thing was a turn off. Maybe I wasn't 100% PERFECT, but _I_ liked me. _I_ enjoyed living my life. Maybe THEY didnt like who I looked like from the outside. But I LOVED who I was from the inside.

I would have quit smoking eventually. Most smokers do not actually want to be smokers for the rest of their lives. But by god, people didn't have to push me so. My DH didn't have to act like he would be able to marry me if I kept smoking.

Any other thing I did, had people treated me so incredibly shitty about- I would have told them to mind their own business.

but because smoking is so drilled into people to be this disgusting habit, this thing that it is OKAY to treat people like shit over, it never even occurred to me that the way people were treating wasn't right. I just thought- these folks are right, I'm so screwed up.

And eventually people broke me down and made me feel shitty enough about myself that I gave up the cigarettes. before I was ready. Before I could get the other things don that I wanted to do first.

I am so angry. So bitter. And I blame them. And I blame my husband.

And I don't know what to do.

I want my life back and there is nothing I can do to get it.

I'm sorry for the rant. I just have no one else to talk to about this. I really, really appreciate you all being here and letting me get this off my chest.


----------



## kensboo

Magan85 said:


> kensboo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say a quick hello, I've been sick with cough and headache and of course this is the week my period app shows me as ovulating! I haven't wanted any part of BDing LOL but if it gets the job done! If I did O I noticed I'm not getting the EWCM? Any tips on how to up that if possible? Ok going to lay back down baby dust to all!!! :::)))
> 
> Hey hun, im not sure on how to up your EWCM.. other then using preseed. I just wanted to say though that you shouldnt rely on your phone app to much for when you O. I spent the last 5 months using a website that gave me my Estimated O day... This month I started the SMEP so I had to use OPK's and found that I actually ovulate 3 days later then what I was thinking! Just wanted to give you a heads up so you dont waste 5 months like I did heheClick to expand...



Oh my!! Thanks for the heads up! I really only pay attention to my app maybe I better get some opks! Do we usually ovulate around the same time or does it vary? I really had no idea all this work goes into having a baby I thought you just get it on and it happens LOL Thanks for the tips! I think I will try the Pom juice, grapefruit is pretty rough on my stomach! Much luck and baby dust ladies :)


----------



## magic_angel

We don't ov every month or same Date every month hun, the average woman will maybe ov for 9-10 months out of every month12 months, and ov dates vary that's why its a good idea to check cm, cp and use opks too and keep a diary of it every month that way you can suss out your cycle details :) ps pomegranate juice with blue berry is easy to drink :)


----------



## Magan85

I think that we would normally ovulate around the same time every month although some things can cause it to happen at different times like stress and such.... The website I used said that I O'd at CD17 so I believed it and always got lazy after... Not caring to bd And if we did I went to the washroom straight after. When I was doing my opks I was shocked that I didn't get my surge on CD17! I didn't get it until CD20 so I'm hoping that's been my problem all along.


----------



## Vankiwi

kensboo said:


> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kensboo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and say a quick hello, I've been sick with cough and headache and of course this is the week my period app shows me as ovulating! I haven't wanted any part of BDing LOL but if it gets the job done! If I did O I noticed I'm not getting the EWCM? Any tips on how to up that if possible? Ok going to lay back down baby dust to all!!! :::)))
> 
> Hey hun, im not sure on how to up your EWCM.. other then using preseed. I just wanted to say though that you shouldnt rely on your phone app to much for when you O. I spent the last 5 months using a website that gave me my Estimated O day... This month I started the SMEP so I had to use OPK's and found that I actually ovulate 3 days later then what I was thinking! Just wanted to give you a heads up so you dont waste 5 months like I did heheClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my!! Thanks for the heads up! I really only pay attention to my app maybe I better get some opks! Do we usually ovulate around the same time or does it vary? I really had no idea all this work goes into having a baby I thought you just get it on and it happens LOL Thanks for the tips! I think I will try the Pom juice, grapefruit is pretty rough on my stomach! Much luck and baby dust ladies :)Click to expand...

If you normally have regular cycles - same length give or take every month etc - your LP is probably the same, but the time before ovulation can differ depending on stress/illness etc. So for example, if you normally have a 12 day LP, and one month your cycle is 28 days and the next one is 30, chances are that you O'd on CD16 of the first one and CD18 of the next one.

BUT like the others said, the only way to make sure is temp/cm/cp! That gives you a clear idea of what's going on.


----------



## magic_angel

CountryGirl89 said:


> May I join also?!

 welcome [flower]


Sprinkles big massive [hugs] hun you sound like you need them. Im using my phone so will post a reply to you in the morning after ive given blood for my tests xx


----------



## kensboo

Wow thanks for the info I thought it was usually around the same time! I am pretty regular with a 30 day cycle, I think I should get a opk just to see what it says, when do you start using them? Right after your AF?


----------



## Magan85

I did the SMEP which says to start using the OPK's on CD10 but I was to impatient to get started that I started testing on CD8 lol


----------



## Vankiwi

kensboo said:


> Wow thanks for the info I thought it was usually around the same time! I am pretty regular with a 30 day cycle, I think I should get a opk just to see what it says, when do you start using them? Right after your AF?

The "normal" LP is 14 days - for a 30 day cycle I would start them on day 10 or 12 (10 if you're POAS-happy! :haha: ) I start mine later now as I've figured out I have a short LP.


----------



## magic_angel

Hell ladies how are we all today? 

Josephine how are you darlin?? :hugs: 

Jo-bean You ok hun? hows riley an hows hiro doing? hope hes feeling better :)

Sprinkles are you feeling a little better after getting it all off your chest? after reading your post i decided i am going to wait until my weight is coming off before i quit smoking, i was thinking about doing it yesterday but after hearing your heart break i have decided against it as everytime ive tried to quit i end up eating more, and ive gained a little weight in the last few weeks so im nuckling down and its going to come off now as ive had enough.... i hope your feeling better babe big :hugs: hun

Hope everyone is doing ok :)

Update from me, ive just got back in from blood test, nearly fainted!!! first time ive ever done it without numbing cream!!!! never again!!!!!

going to make a pomegranate and blueberry smoothie later :) weather is nice today, was nice walking the nerves off with the sun shining in my face and no one round at 7.30 am, salad in the fridge and i made a fruit bowl incase i want to snack later, i can snack on healthy things, spent 5 hours getting jumped all over by my little cousins yesterday who are 10, 7, 5, 3 and 1 years old, then my friends 2 kids joined in they are 4 and 2 years old and all are very happy when im around as i constantly play with them so must have burnt off a thousand calories just doing that lol i could have slept afterwards, they proper nacker me out because its non stop!!! Dont have a clue where i get my energy from sometimes :) was in bed at 10.20pm last night i havent slept that early since i was a kid lol fella has had a cold for a few days but ive been looking after him so hes feeling better today and its nice to see him smile :) 

Going to feed the ducks later :) i have a few little duckie friends, one ive named scar face as hes all white with a red circle round his eye and hes like the bouncer of the pond, he just stands there protecting his pond, another one is called bully as he is so small but fights with the goose to get the bread :) hes my favourite :) my fella calls me the duck whisperer because i can get the ducks to come really really close to me AND ive can get a few of them to actually take the bread from my hand, they wont go near many people, they leg it if you walk over to them but they dont feel scared with me :) 

Going to do some cleaning and washing then go for a walk, wash the windows and going to help my aunty out with some shopping and cleaning.... got a christening on sunday so i am getting everything sorted for that too, going to have a cup of tea first then get started :)

Hope everyone has a great day :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

CountryGirl89 said:


> May I join also?!

:hi:! Sorry I nearly missed you hiding away there in between posts!

Welcome :)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Magic Angel - i used to be afraid of needles many years ago and know how you felt! However i had major surgery to remove half my thyroid after a benign tumour was found and after being pricked almost every hour for a week after surgery i got used it to it they don't bother me now lol 

I'm now 4DPO and even though i've tried not to symptom spot, FF wants the data for the charts... thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it!! :blush:

2DPO - i was so bitchy!! Raided the fridge for chocolate and ice-cream then went to bed before i bit someone's head off or wrote something on a forum i would regret lol everything was winding me up!

3DPO - I had a very sharp stabbing/needle prick type pain that went from my uterus to my bbs, only last a second or 2 but made me wince. I was also extremely 'horny', keep getting waves of 'where is DH i want him now' but alas he was at work lol

4DPO - Today - Temp has took a big jump (for me lol) woke with dull ache rather than cramping in my uterus, just had my morning coffee and it's not sitting to well. 

Last month i had lots of symptoms and was convinced i would get my BFP - but instead i got AF right on time so i'm not reading to much into symptoms, it's more about what i can ignore if next month cycle arrives :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey girls. Sorry for not keeping up the past few days. I've been pretty down about TTC and just haven't been able to get myself online to check in. ..........

Right missy *hands on hips*

Firstly, I am giving you a massive hug and hold you very tightly so you can scream into my shoulder.

Secondly, You've had a rant and shout and hopefully you've broken a few plates and punched a few more holes in the wall and now you feel a little bit more relaxed. or just downright exhausted.

Now, we can work together and chat about what you do next. You are where you are, you've put the weight back on and you are still a non smoker at the moment.

Try and forget about why or how you got to this point and just focus on what you want to do about it.

It *is* brilliant that you gave up smoking. It's shit that you put on the weight. I am EXACTLY the same as you.

I'm not going to tell you to smoke again, but I'm not going to judge you if you do. I started smoking again after giving up for 2 years. Then recently I gave up for a week but then started again.

The only thing I will say is, nothing ever works if you don't do it for yourself. So if you give something up because everyone else judges you and wants you to do it, then you've always got them to blame when you fail.

You can lose the weight, you just need to be in the right frame of mind.

I find writing down what I eat and planning in advance helps me loads. Having said that, it's still really hard and you will have horrible days that feel rubbish and you just want to eat crap to make you feel better.

Maybe it could help to hold the feeling that you had when you wrote this post and remember it and tell yourself you don't ever want to feel like that again, you can use it as motivation.

I wish there was an easy answer, but you have us. I'm supposed to be dieting and losing weight too, we can just eat healthily and do it together?


----------



## bbbunny

Whew I have caught up as much as I can although I have only gone back 5 or 6 pages. I cannot believe how much this thread has grown in such a short amount of time.

EmmaRea - I am sorry for your losses I know how much it hurts :hugs:

xxshellsxx I hope you enjoyed your big Easter lunch

CDN - Hope you are well. Everything is looking good by the sounds of it and I am keeping fingers crossed for your BFP :thumbup:

bruno2012 - I agree with Josephine about the blood test at docs. I hate needles too but I hate not knowing more lol

Josephine - Sounds like you had a great time at the steps concert :hugs:

Jo_bean - How are you lovely? :hugs:

Magic_Angel - Your diet is sounding so fab at the moment well done :hugs: I am really wanting to quit smoking soon especially now its got even more expensive. I just keep thinking of all the money I could save. The possible weight gain does really scare me too though.


As for me I had a busy Easter weekend and I am trying to have a more relaxing week and de-stress but you know how that goes lol Was heart wrenching watching hubs play with niece knowing how much he wants one of our own. It wasn't helped by his brother and sis in law keep referring to themselves as a family and how they were doing things as a family. They just kept using the word family to describe themselves over and over. They must have said it a million times and it felt deliberate and a bit like a dig after a while. 

TTC wise I am completely lost. I have no idea how long my cycle is going to be and so have no idea when I will O so we have been sticking with our plan of DTD as often as we want/can. Hubby is very into the plan and I think he would do it every day but I keep telling him I need some good strong swimmers.


My diet over the Easter holiday was AWFUL!! I am really disappointed in myself and I am going to be extra good for a while to make up for it as the weight gain is just not worth it. Exercise room is FINALLY finished so I have no excuse not to get stuck in now, I just need some energy loool

I thought of maybe going a walk in the early morning time when everywhere is quiet as I know walking really helps me with my weight loss.

I feel a bit in limbo at the moment and I think that may be why I haven't been on as much. I am stuck in that odd part of the cycle between your period starting and the time when you are likely to be ovulating. It just feels like I have a job to do and I cannot get on with it and just have to wait. 

How is everyone else doing?

I have been having nightmares of being the only person on the whole thread not to get a bfp eventually :haha:


----------



## BBWttc29

I'm trying to remain positive.. I've been charting and trying to bd every other day. I used the webmd ovulation calculator and it said I should ovulate between apr 18-22.. I'm hoping it's correct I also plan to get some opks I'm hoping this I'll be the month I get my BFP


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny - I'm doing ok thanks hun. Oh I hate being in limbo :( it totally sucks.
I m sometimes thankful for my shorter cycles but I do worry that my LP is too short to sustain any sort of bean life.
You won't be the only one without a bfp hun, there are 86 of us! and anyhow, if for some cruel miracle that was the case, I'd never leave ya xx

My diet has completely gone to pot too. I've quit slimming world as I was spending £5 a week and not really doing it. I started smoking again :blush: but now I just think oh sod it. Of course I will give up if I get my bfp, but when I stopped smoking I put back on all the weight I lost so I just think I'll go with the lesser of 2 evils. I don't care what anyone says now. I have to start doing more excercise but it's a vicious circle, you don't do it and then you don't feel like doing it. I think that the diet and healthy eating has to come first. When I get my bfp, I can just quit smoking straight away as I've done it before. But it takes time to loose the weight so that's what I'm going to focus on now.

BBWttc29 - you go girl!!! Keep :sex: and you'll catch the egg eventually!


----------



## kcsandoval

Hi ladies today I'm going to start Clomid (100mg) as I went to get a fertility massage and they induced my periods (which I'm so happy it was natural and not medicated) so I'm extremely happy and hopeful that this one is my month. I have even gave my DH some vitamins to make his sperm stronger (Zinc). Hope I can add another BFP to our charts!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes COME ON! This is the month ladies. The big bfp month. We can all do it!!


----------



## petesgirl20

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey girls. Sorry for not keeping up the past few days. I've been pretty down about TTC and just haven't been able to get myself online to check in. The light line on my OPK that I thought might progress to O never did, and now it is gone again. :cry: CD39, 15 days of light, fertile CM. Maybe I'm just skipping this cycle? Last cycle was 42 days with O on 26. So a skipped cycle + the 26 days before O = 68. So maybe I'll O around CD68? I'm I haven't O'd or gotten AF by CD 90 (more than enough time foe two cycles) I'm heading to the doctor. This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> I don't know what is causing this. I'm guessing time of year + weight gain. I had been so good about losing weight last year. Went from 212.5 down to 172, but leading up t my wedding I got of my diet for a couple months- and then the month after was filled with trips... by the end of it I was back u to around 210. I haven't gained any weight since then, but when I was down in the 170's I was consistently O'ing on CD 17-20. And now this.
> 
> I really wanted o learn to eat healthy, lose the weight slowly and in a way that I can maintain. But now this? I don't know what is the best way to proceed. I don't know what is the healthiest thing to do. I'm so angry at myself for gaining all the weight back. I've been yo-yo dieting for over a decade and right now I weight the EXACT same thing I weighed 13 years ago.
> 
> Until I quit smoking in 2010 I had remained under 165 for 3 years. I had been doing SO WELL. Then DH convinced me to quit smoking, and I agreed because it seemed like a good idea because we had been talking about having kids someday. When I quit I went from 150 to 195 IN 3 MONTHS! Then gained ANOTHER 20 pounds over the next three months. THat's 65 lbs from quitting smoking.
> 
> And here is the kicker- EVERYONE IS SO PROUD OF ME! WTF??????
> 
> I've compared the risks of how much I was smoking vs the risks of how obese I am and GET THIS: It would have been healthier for me to be smoking. Yet everyone is constantly saying how wonderful it is. I am so friggin sick of it. I used to exercise all the time, I was an avid hiker, I did parkour, I LOVED my life. And now I cant do any of those things.
> 
> I've had a bad ankle because of a jogging-related injury for several years now, but when I was lighter it wasn't too bad. Now that I'm heavy, I literally cannot exercise on that ankle without potentially severely damaging it. I can't jog, I can't hike, I can't ice skate- I can't do any of the things I love to do. and without being able to exercise, I don't know how to lose weight.
> 
> PLEASE- someone explain to me why everyone keeps telling me how wonderful it is I don't smoke anymore???
> 
> Did you know that doctors are just now beginning to recommend that women hold off on quitting smoking until they are their IDEAL weight and have a completely regimented diet put in place? And they're recommending this BECAUSE it turns out that most women actually gain so much weight when they quit smoking that they are actually much more unhealthy after they quit!!!!
> 
> OMG- I hate not being able to do anything. I miss my life so much. And quite frankly, I wish I had waited to quit. I AM happy I don't smoke anymore. That is definitely good. But all the bad that has come along with it has gotten me so completely depressed. I went from a size 10 to a size 20. I went from being 20-25 lbs over my ideal weight to being 85-90 bs over my ideal weight.
> 
> WHY DID EVERYONE HAVE TO KEEP PUSHING ME TO QUIT SMOKING WHEN I WASN'T READY??? Why couldn't they listen to me when I said I really wanted to get in shape first? Why couldn't they wait until I had the resources to deal with quitting smoking in a healthier way? Why did my husband allow me to eat and eat and eat to cope with quitting? Why did he have to keep taking me to unhealthy restaurants and buy me super unhealthy food???
> 
> The first couple months after I quit smoking I had absolutely NO control over my diet. I was so out of it. So just trying to COPE with kicking the addiction. And my DH's SOLUTION? FEED ME. Feed me JUNK FOOD. I asked him later why he did it and he said becuase I was so upset all the time and it was the only thing he could to to make my happy. It was over TWO months of nachos, cake, brownies, pizza, just every kind of JUNK FOOD you can think of.
> 
> I NEVER EVER, EVER eat like that, but hat is what I ate. I gained 25 lbs in the first TWO WEEKS. I got stretch marks all over my stomach- which i had NEVER had before. And he didn't hold me back. And he didn't try to get me help. He ENCOURAGED it.
> 
> At one point I remember telling him he needed to stop buying such unhealthy things for me when he went to the store. I begged him to just STOP making brownies because I KNEW I could not control myself around them. Food had become my replacement for smoking, Every time I wanted a smoke (which was about 30 times a day!) I ate instead. And even after I begged him to stop. HE KEPT DOING IT! And he STILL thinks what he did was find because he feels like that's how he HELPED me to quit smoking.
> 
> By the time I fully worked through the addiction, by the time I finally got a hold of myself again and regained my senses, by the time I could actually comprehend how much food I was shoving in my face- I had gone from 148 to 213 pounds.
> 
> I'm so angry at him. I blame him. And by god I want a cigarette and have wanted one for 19 months now.
> 
> The only reason I haven't picked one back up again at this point, as ANGRY as I am is because if I do smoke I will just be fat AND killing myself with cigarettes. it won't make the weight go away. It won't get me back to who I was. (And who I was was a lot better of a person- I STILL have not learned to regulate my emotions without nicotine. There are holes in the wall and broken windows because I just can't find a way to calm myself when I get upset. Mind you the brain does not stop developing until around 25 years old and I started smoking when I was 15- nicotine was an integral part to how my brain developed and without it- I just don't feel like myself anymore.)
> 
> But there is such a stigma around being a smoker.
> 
> And apparently it is better for my so be severely obese, depressed, angry, unable to participate in the activities I love... Apparently it is completely OKAY that I hate who I have become. Because being a NON-SMOKER is "worth it". Because it is not socially acceptable to smoke. Because smoking is disgusting and dirty.
> 
> And to make EVERYONE ELSE feel better about life... To make sure everyone else wants to be around me... To not be treated like a leper- it is better that I live this life I now have. Because as upset, overweight, unhealthy, depressed, angry, and out of control I am/feel- it's better than being to;d day after day that BECAUSE OF CIGARETTE, I just wasn't good enough, smart enough, "healthy" enough, ACCEPTABLE enough.
> 
> I wish I could take it back.
> 
> I wish I could go back to the day I quit smoking and tell that "me" what I know.
> 
> I would tell her to stop worrying about what everyone else is saying. i would assure her that WHEN SHE IS READY she'll be able to quit. That she is strong, and smart, and wonderful. That she CAN lose those last 25 pounds. That she CAN learn to eat healthy. I would tell her that her eating problems are caused by PMDD and I would tell her how to treat it. I would tell her how much she'll love yoga once she tries it. I would help her to get the skills she needs to REALLY cope with quitting smoking.
> 
> Because what everyone pushed her to do she was not ready for- I was not ready for.
> 
> And had everyone just given me the space to make my own decisions in my own time without threatening to abandon me- well, maybe I would have done it my way.
> 
> I always wanted to quit smoking, but I always wanted to do it on my own terms. I always wanted to be 100% healthy first.
> 
> I did not want to give up all the things I love. I did not want to lose myself. I look in the mirror ad the person staring back at me is someone I do not know. I do not recognize her. I do not LIKE the person I have become. And I can't get "me" back. And I am lost and I am confused and I am so, so terribly unhappy with it all.
> 
> And I cannot tell my family. I cannot tell my friends. Because all they will say is that "someday" I will realize that this is all "worth it".
> 
> But I have to say it to someone, and you ladies are the only ones who I can actually say this to:
> 
> NO. It is NOT worth it. This ongoing HELL is not worth it. I might have smelled icky before. I might have been doing some damage to my lungs and spending some money I did not have to spend- but I LOVED who I was. I was HAPPY. I was strong and fit and active. I went hiking and jogging and I played laser tag and did parkour with my friends. I could fit into clothes I liked. I could walk up a flight of stairs without getting winded. I could LIVE MY LIFE. Maybe the smoking thing was a turn off. Maybe I wasn't 100% PERFECT, but _I_ liked me. _I_ enjoyed living my life. Maybe THEY didnt like who I looked like from the outside. But I LOVED who I was from the inside.
> 
> I would have quit smoking eventually. Most smokers do not actually want to be smokers for the rest of their lives. But by god, people didn't have to push me so. My DH didn't have to act like he would be able to marry me if I kept smoking.
> 
> Any other thing I did, had people treated me so incredibly shitty about- I would have told them to mind their own business.
> 
> but because smoking is so drilled into people to be this disgusting habit, this thing that it is OKAY to treat people like shit over, it never even occurred to me that the way people were treating wasn't right. I just thought- these folks are right, I'm so screwed up.
> 
> And eventually people broke me down and made me feel shitty enough about myself that I gave up the cigarettes. before I was ready. Before I could get the other things don that I wanted to do first.
> 
> I am so angry. So bitter. And I blame them. And I blame my husband.
> 
> And I don't know what to do.
> 
> I want my life back and there is nothing I can do to get it.
> 
> I'm sorry for the rant. I just have no one else to talk to about this. I really, really appreciate you all being here and letting me get this off my chest.

I hope you are feeling better, and a big :hugs: for you!!!

I wanted to tell you about a diet I am on and hopefully get some advice from the other ladies about prceeding with my diet...
Recently I visited the Aspen Clinic and in a nutshell they give you an appetite suppressant and a calorie requirement and send you on your way a month later you weight in and repeat the process....
it might be something you want to look into, they prescribed me phentermine 37.5 mg tablets, on a day 1/2 hour before your first meal; and let me tell you I have NO desire for food, i literally have to force myself to eat even once a day. Honestly i think its the jumpstart i need and eventually I will force myself to take in more calories because my health is important, but the one thing I LOVE about the phen. is that it gives you SOOO MUCH ENERGY!!!! I love the combo, no need for food (even though i force myself to eat lunch), and energy that lasts ALL DAY!!! It might be something to look into...

My question for everyone is has anyone heard about effects of appetite suppresants in ttc? will it harm my eggs, will it delay ovulation...etc...if so I will stop right away in my effort in ttc...


----------



## BBWttc29

Jo_Bean said:


> bbbunny - I'm doing ok thanks hun. Oh I hate being in limbo :( it totally sucks.
> I m sometimes thankful for my shorter cycles but I do worry that my LP is too short to sustain any sort of bean life.
> You won't be the only one without a bfp hun, there are 86 of us! and anyhow, if for some cruel miracle that was the case, I'd never leave ya xx
> 
> My diet has completely gone to pot too. I've quit slimming world as I was spending £5 a week and not really doing it. I started smoking again :blush: but now I just think oh sod it. Of course I will give up if I get my bfp, but when I stopped smoking I put back on all the weight I lost so I just think I'll go with the lesser of 2 evils. I don't care what anyone says now. I have to start doing more excercise but it's a vicious circle, you don't do it and then you don't feel like doing it. I think that the diet and healthy eating has to come first. When I get my bfp, I can just quit smoking straight away as I've done it before. But it takes time to loose the weight so that's what I'm going to focus on now.
> 
> BBWttc29 - you go girl!!! Keep :sex: and you'll catch the egg eventually!

Thank you I'm really praying this is my month.. I have a question my cycle is normally 33-38 days long is this normal? Will this prevent me from getting pregnant


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bbw. I can't see anything wrong with a cycle that length hun. If it is that long then I would say you could be ovulating later than you think. You will find that your LP stays the same every cycle and this is normally around 14 days. So taking 14 off of the 38/34 means you may be ovulating around day 20 - 24. Obviously your LP may be longer or short than 14 days but once you pin point the length, it should stay the same every cycle. Then if you have a longer cycle it just means you ovulated later. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Petesgirl - I have no knowledge of whether this is a good or bad thing but my gut reaction is that any type of state altering drug probably isn't great HOWEVER, you would have to weigh up the pros and cons, which is better for ttc? The suppressant or being over weight?
I think if it were me, I'd try the suppressant for a month or two and NTNP in that time. Then of course if you have lost weight then ttc will (in theory) be easier. If you get a bfp I would stop taking them straight away xx


----------



## magic_angel

Well hello ladies, and what a gorgeous morning it is outside :D 

Well after looking after the fella and nursing him back to health i have woken up this morning with a headache from hell, can't stop coughing and my neck is swollen so i can barely swallow 
:( i guess i was going to end up with it soon enough, he's going to get cold and flu stuff when he finishes work so i'll start taking them a.s.a.p 

I Have a few birds living in a grate in my living room, there is no mesh on the outside of it and the little buggers (trust me i want to swear at this point) are soooooooooo noisey....... every morning between 6am-8am they are SO loud!!!!! so as im contemplating sticking a knife through the grate to get rid of them ive called someone in to cover up the hole where they are getting in!!!! I dont hate birds but i dont like them either and i hate them even more when they visit and live in my grate and annoy me everyday.... The woman i called yesterday about it couldnt talk to me after i told her the story because she was laughing so much, she said thank you for giving me a giggle you've made my day, im glad i made her laugh but i really am close to killing these little shits...... :)

Anyhoo hope everyones ok and ill check in soon :) got some cleaning to do :)

:dust: to everyone and sticky glue xxxxx


----------



## magic_angel

P.s i officially hate facebook, i sign on and find 3 more Girls that i used to babysit for are having a baby or having another one... these girls cant even look after themselves, they have no money or jobs, i just find it so unfair that there are so many lovely ladies on here who a child would be sooooooo lucky to have as a mummy and all these girls who walk around with their track suit bottoms barely covering their arses, sleeping with anything with a pulse, getting pregnant at the drop of a hat just because they want a baby so they can show them off like little dolls......... this world is full of babies who come into the world from drug addict parents or parents who dont want them and yet their are people out there who are perfect parent material and get no luck!!!!!

Sorry rant over!!!!

So come on ladies lets get those BFP's and right the wrongs in the world :) we need to show that we are perfect mummies just waiting for our perfect sticky beans :D xxxx


----------



## bruno2012

magic_angel said:


> P.s i officially hate facebook, i sign on and find 3 more Girls that i used to babysit for are having a baby or having another one... these girls cant even look after themselves, they have no money or jobs, i just find it so unfair that there are so many lovely ladies on here who a child would be sooooooo lucky to have as a mummy and all these girls who walk around with their track suit bottoms barely covering their arses, sleeping with anything with a pulse, getting pregnant at the drop of a hat just because they want a baby so they can show them off like little dolls......... this world is full of babies who come into the world from drug addict parents or parents who dont want them and yet their are people out there who are perfect parent material and get no luck!!!!!
> 
> Sorry rant over!!!!
> 
> So come on ladies lets get those BFP's and right the wrongs in the world :) we need to show that we are perfect mummies just waiting for our perfect sticky beans :D xxxx

I'm sending lots of baby dust to you Hun! But I know how you feel, I signed on Facebook last month to find a 13 year old pregnant... No comment x


----------



## petesgirl20

Thanks Jo_Bean that was actually my plan :)


----------



## magic_angel

bruno2012 said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> P.s i officially hate facebook, i sign on and find 3 more Girls that i used to babysit for are having a baby or having another one... these girls cant even look after themselves, they have no money or jobs, i just find it so unfair that there are so many lovely ladies on here who a child would be sooooooo lucky to have as a mummy and all these girls who walk around with their track suit bottoms barely covering their arses, sleeping with anything with a pulse, getting pregnant at the drop of a hat just because they want a baby so they can show them off like little dolls......... this world is full of babies who come into the world from drug addict parents or parents who dont want them and yet their are people out there who are perfect parent material and get no luck!!!!!
> 
> Sorry rant over!!!!
> 
> So come on ladies lets get those BFP's and right the wrongs in the world :) we need to show that we are perfect mummies just waiting for our perfect sticky beans :D xxxx
> 
> I'm sending lots of baby dust to you Hun! But I know how you feel, I signed on Facebook last month to find a 13 year old pregnant... No comment xClick to expand...

Thanks hun, sending back some dust for you :hugs:

13 YEARS OLD!!!! thats a child having a child, i would be happy with just one baby if thats all i can have, that would make me mad, how her family havent stopped her being sexually active i dont know, its mental, i know i lost my virginity when i was just 14 but that was in a long term relationship of 5 years, granted i really really wish i had waited but i was more mature for my age and i put myself on the pill at 13 because of period pains but also because i didnt want to be a child having a child.... my family would have literally killed me..... x


----------



## Jo_Bean

petesgirl20 said:


> Thanks Jo_Bean that was actually my plan :)

Good luck!!!! xx


----------



## Melly Belly

Oh my...i have missed quite a lot...i need to spend more time on here! 

pinksprinkles :hugs: my husband did the same thing. He smoked for....11 years, then quit cold turkey, he did it because he was tired of smoking, yes, im a non-smoker and always have been, but i didnt force him to do this or make it a stipulation of being together...he replaced the cigs with food and was the heaviest he had ever been... we went on an eating plan together (not really a diet, since no counting calories, cutting out a specific food type, etc), adding in walking, using the treadmill, etc..and he went on and lost about 80lbs over 6 months or so (i lost about 15 before i had to stop since i had to change my diet entirely anyway to no/low acidity foods)..lately when i make dinner, i cut back on what i cook, using leaner meat, etc. Losing weight is tough! It keeps *finding* me!! 

Theyre telling you theyre proud of you because dropping smoking is not an easy thing..and it is something you should be proud of! Smoking can increase the chances of placental abruption (separation of the placenta from the uterine wall, which could lead to fetal mortality) by 40% for each year that you smoke prior to pregnancy....

Maybe start small with the exercise, since your ankle is bad...wear a support or a brace to stablize it as much as possible and walk...just a little bit each day...increasing it gradually rather than jumping right back into things 


And yeah, if someone isnt ready to give something up, you shouldnt pressure them to do it...though i will say you can be overweight and healthy...just because someone is thin, doesnt make them healthier than you...it isnt all about the number on a scale...it is a total picture 

Also, since you mention you have a hard time controlling your emotions...is there any possibility that you might have a chemical imbalance? Maybe a deficiency in something essential that is causing that? i dont mean to pry, i really hope things do get better for you...and you can feel free to rant to me if you'd like, or any of the other ladies here i am sure! :hugs:


----------



## BBWttc29

Jo_Bean said:


> Bbw. I can't see anything wrong with a cycle that length hun. If it is that long then I would say you could be ovulating later than you think. You will find that your LP stays the same every cycle and this is normally around 14 days. So taking 14 off of the 38/34 means you may be ovulating around day 20 - 24. Obviously your LP may be longer or short than 14 days but once you pin point the length, it should stay the same every cycle. Then if you have a longer cycle it just means you ovulated later.
> Does that make sense?

Yes it totally makes sense.. I'm just hoping I bd in time formulation and hopefully I'll get my BFP


----------



## petesgirl20

BBWttc29 said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Bbw. I can't see anything wrong with a cycle that length hun. If it is that long then I would say you could be ovulating later than you think. You will find that your LP stays the same every cycle and this is normally around 14 days. So taking 14 off of the 38/34 means you may be ovulating around day 20 - 24. Obviously your LP may be longer or short than 14 days but once you pin point the length, it should stay the same every cycle. Then if you have a longer cycle it just means you ovulated later.
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Yes it totally makes sense.. I'm just hoping I bd in time formulation and hopefully I'll get my BFPClick to expand...

Hi bbw,

are you using opk's???


----------



## ashleyd

Hi ladies!

Wondering if I could join this awesome group! I am definitely a curvy chick and proud of it :holly:


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much still :/ I've just been so busy. Cycle wise I am 4 days dpo. I used opks for the 1st time this month. I never did get a positive, but I did get an almost positive so I just counted it as a positive like you're not supposed to do. I had a temp shift 2 days later so close enough, :haha: We also used conceive plus for the first time so hopefully between those and the fertilaid I've been taking something will happen. 2dpo I had *TMI ALERT* gobs of chunky cm which I've never had before. I hope it means something good. It lightened up over the past 2 days and now is just barely there. Time will tell on that one. 
I mentioned on my last post that my sister was having her baby. I'm going to post about that, but it'll be in the spoiler box in case no one wants to look at someone else's baby. If it makes anyone feel better, my sister is a pretty curvy girl herself. She was over 200 lbs before getting pregnant.

Spoiler
My niece was born on Friday night and she is a big girl! 9lbs 2oz and 21 in long. She didn't even where newborn diapers. She went straight into size 1. Here is my sister with my new niece, Riley Acacia.
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/527294_10150641452042352_522262351_9470392_66024846_n.jpg
And a close up of baby
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/404066_10150641408017352_522262351_9470116_1536833399_n.jpg
And we're going to be scary here and show you a picture of me holding my niece with my nephew next to me.
https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/380723_10150641403492352_522262351_9470076_707959685_n.jpg
And one more, this one is from Easter when she was 2 days old.
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/580318_10150640815817352_522262351_9467456_1807299739_n.jpg
Ok, sorry for all the baby spam, but I had to share. She's just such a precious little girlie.
Someone posted this image on their facebook page and I thought it was very appropriate. I know it made me smile and think of all you ladies.
https://assets4.pinimg.com/upload/169799848420903752_Lu2kdokR.jpg
I hope everyone is doing well or will be doing well soon if they aren't now :thumbup:
Oh and this pic too. Love it :D
https://media-cache2.pinterest.com/upload/36521446948014057_behmNOFq_f.jpg


----------



## PandaMao

ashleyd said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wondering if I could join this awesome group! I am definitely a curvy chick and proud of it :holly:

Hi ashleyd! :flower: Welcome to the group. No need to ask, just jump right in. We're a friendly bunch and I promise we don't bite (much).


----------



## BBWttc29

petesgirl20 said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Bbw. I can't see anything wrong with a cycle that length hun. If it is that long then I would say you could be ovulating later than you think. You will find that your LP stays the same every cycle and this is normally around 14 days. So taking 14 off of the 38/34 means you may be ovulating around day 20 - 24. Obviously your LP may be longer or short than 14 days but once you pin point the length, it should stay the same every cycle. Then if you have a longer cycle it just means you ovulated later.
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Yes it totally makes sense.. I'm just hoping I bd in time formulation and hopefully I'll get my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Hi bbw,
> 
> are you using opk's???Click to expand...

I havent brought any yet or started testing but i will. when should i start testing


----------



## PandaMao

Hi BBW, there is a helpful OPK guide here. If the shortest cycle you have is 34 days it says to start testing on cd17. I founf a lot of useful info there so hopefully it will help you too. This cycle was my first using the OPKs.


----------



## petesgirl20

BBWttc29 said:


> petesgirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Bbw. I can't see anything wrong with a cycle that length hun. If it is that long then I would say you could be ovulating later than you think. You will find that your LP stays the same every cycle and this is normally around 14 days. So taking 14 off of the 38/34 means you may be ovulating around day 20 - 24. Obviously your LP may be longer or short than 14 days but once you pin point the length, it should stay the same every cycle. Then if you have a longer cycle it just means you ovulated later.
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Yes it totally makes sense.. I'm just hoping I bd in time formulation and hopefully I'll get my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Hi bbw,
> 
> are you using opk's???Click to expand...
> 
> I havent brought any yet or started testing but i will. when should i start testingClick to expand...

With a 34 day cycle, I'd say cycle day 15- 17!!!! your egg will only live about 24 hrs so if your not quite sure when you ovulate its possible your missing your time to concieve!!! OPK's help ALOT!!! 
early_pregnancy_tests.com has really cheap, and clear to read ovulation tests and pregnancy test at 10 miu!!!


----------



## magic_angel

ashleyd said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wondering if I could join this awesome group! I am definitely a curvy chick and proud of it :holly:

Welcome ashleyd like panda said you dont need to ask, we are all here to support each other and we dont bite :) what are your cycles like hun just so we know a little about you :) 



PandaMao said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been around much still :/ I've just been so busy. Cycle wise I am 4 days dpo. I used opks for the 1st time this month. I never did get a positive, but I did get an almost positive so I just counted it as a positive like you're not supposed to do. I had a temp shift 2 days later so close enough, :haha: We also used conceive plus for the first time so hopefully between those and the fertilaid I've been taking something will happen. 2dpo I had *TMI ALERT* gobs of chunky cm which I've never had before. I hope it means something good. It lightened up over the past 2 days and now is just barely there. Time will tell on that one.
> I mentioned on my last post that my sister was having her baby. I'm going to post about that, but it'll be in the spoiler box in case no one wants to look at someone else's baby. If it makes anyone feel better, my sister is a pretty curvy girl herself. She was over 200 lbs before getting pregnant.
> 
> Spoiler
> My niece was born on Friday night and she is a big girl! 9lbs 2oz and 21 in long. She didn't even where newborn diapers. She went straight into size 1. Here is my sister with my new niece, Riley Acacia.
> https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/527294_10150641452042352_522262351_9470392_66024846_n.jpg
> And a close up of baby
> https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/404066_10150641408017352_522262351_9470116_1536833399_n.jpg
> And we're going to be scary here and show you a picture of me holding my niece with my nephew next to me.
> https://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/380723_10150641403492352_522262351_9470076_707959685_n.jpg
> And one more, this one is from Easter when she was 2 days old.
> https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/580318_10150640815817352_522262351_9467456_1807299739_n.jpg
> Ok, sorry for all the baby spam, but I had to share. She's just such a precious little girlie.
> Someone posted this image on their facebook page and I thought it was very appropriate. I know it made me smile and think of all you ladies.
> https://assets4.pinimg.com/upload/169799848420903752_Lu2kdokR.jpg
> I hope everyone is doing well or will be doing well soon if they aren't now :thumbup:
> Oh and this pic too. Love it :D
> https://media-cache2.pinterest.com/upload/36521446948014057_behmNOFq_f.jpg


Thank you for putting a smile on my face :) love the pics hun :)

AFM, can anyone help with a question i have please, 

I missed a day or 2 of opks in between the dark ones i got the other day, so i decided to poas last night and my urine is extremely light and i mean if you didnt know i pee'd in a container you would say it was diluted water..... the opk was very light with a barely visable line so i decided to do it again this morning, not to see what the opk said but to see what the colour of my pee was like because i thought maybe my urine was so light because it was so late when i tested yesterday but again this morning my urine is very very very light, what does that mean?? when i tested a good few days ago and got those very dark opks (darker than ive ever gotten) my urine was very dark and orange but today and last night its so so pale??!!??!!??

i now know the different colour lines on the opks so i know they are working i just need to buy some more, wait for this cycle to end and start testing from cd 8 (EVERYDAY not when i feel like it) so i can see the difference, as ive not really done opks for so long so will get back into it properly from now on :)

hope everyones getting on ok :)

BBWTTC i would suggest for your first time testing to get a pack of 30 and just test as early as cd 10 and then you can see the changes in the lines on the opks for the whole cycle then you will know when your darkest lines appear, thats what im doing when this cycle finally ends, im not classing this cycle as my first for using opks as its a 70+ day cycle and i would be bankrupt if i tested everyday so ive just been doing it whenever i feel the urge to pee on a stick, so next cycle will be my first month using opks and im going to start using them early just so i know where i am at with them :) good luck hun hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi ladies, can I tag along we're on cycle 24!


----------



## Melly Belly

tigerlilly said:


> Hi ladies, can I tag along we're on cycle 24!

Welcome tigerlilly! Youll want to check here a few times a day, because once a discussion gets going on here, it GOES :haha: I am often finding myself flipping back about 5 or 6 pages!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: ashleyd - of course you can join us! You're very welcome!
How long have you been ttc? Are you trying anything new this cycle?

:hi: tigerlilly! Nice to see you popping into our thread :) Lovely to have you! How are you doing in that fantastic weightloss thread you have?


----------



## BBWttc29

petesgirl20 said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petesgirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Bbw. I can't see anything wrong with a cycle that length hun. If it is that long then I would say you could be ovulating later than you think. You will find that your LP stays the same every cycle and this is normally around 14 days. So taking 14 off of the 38/34 means you may be ovulating around day 20 - 24. Obviously your LP may be longer or short than 14 days but once you pin point the length, it should stay the same every cycle. Then if you have a longer cycle it just means you ovulated later.
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Yes it totally makes sense.. I'm just hoping I bd in time formulation and hopefully I'll get my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Hi bbw,
> 
> are you using opk's???Click to expand...
> 
> I havent brought any yet or started testing but i will. when should i start testingClick to expand...
> 
> With a 34 day cycle, I'd say cycle day 15- 17!!!! your egg will only live about 24 hrs so if your not quite sure when you ovulate its possible your missing your time to concieve!!! OPK's help ALOT!!!
> early_pregnancy_tests.com has really cheap, and clear to read ovulation tests and pregnancy test at 10 miu!!!Click to expand...


I will definitely get some opks this weekend my temp really hasn't risen and according to th web md and my days ovulation calculator I should ovulate between the 18-22 which would be cycle days 23-27 but I'm going to get some opks and start testing tomorrow


----------



## Mel Mel

Hey Ladies :wave:

Welcome all new people... great to have you!! :happydance:

Sry I've been MIA for the last week or so. I've been sick since last Friday and it finally knocked me off my feet Tuesday. Went to to the doctor only to find out I had the flu (again). So needless to say, I've been in bed since. :sleep:

Not to mention I woke up this morning and :af: had showed up only making me feel WORSE!! So now I'm in bed with the flu and AF... can it get any better than this :cry:

Anyways, I hope all you beautiful ladies have had a wonderful week and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

At least you know it can't get worse Mel Mel xx
And when ov comes you wil have got rid of the flu yay!!!


----------



## Mel Mel

Jo_Bean said:


> At least you know it can't get worse Mel Mel xx
> And when ov comes you wil have got rid of the flu yay!!!

Very Very true... I can say I have enjoyed staying home and catching up on my :sleep: instead of working my butt off seeing sick ppl at work! And I def know my furr babies have enjoyed me being here with them.


----------



## Mrslandry

Hi everyone, 
Been a little while since I posted. I found out that I've lost ten pounds now only 40 more to go and I'll be 200. Hope I can do that by September October time when my dr has told me we can start trying again. Also wouldnt be bad to be a little thinner for my brothers wedding. I've been trying to take it easy since the mc but at times still find it hard. On top of that I got a horrible head cold and chest infection. Lets hope I can shake it soon. Hope all are doing well and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well done on the weight loss Mrslandry!! Looks like you and I are about the same now! We can do it xx
Sounds like you've had a rough time of it lately :hugs: but things can only get better from here! Hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## petesgirl20

BBWttc29 said:


> petesgirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petesgirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Bbw. I can't see anything wrong with a cycle that length hun. If it is that long then I would say you could be ovulating later than you think. You will find that your LP stays the same every cycle and this is normally around 14 days. So taking 14 off of the 38/34 means you may be ovulating around day 20 - 24. Obviously your LP may be longer or short than 14 days but once you pin point the length, it should stay the same every cycle. Then if you have a longer cycle it just means you ovulated later.
> Does that make sense?
> 
> Yes it totally makes sense.. I'm just hoping I bd in time formulation and hopefully I'll get my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> Hi bbw,
> 
> are you using opk's???Click to expand...
> 
> I havent brought any yet or started testing but i will. when should i start testingClick to expand...
> 
> With a 34 day cycle, I'd say cycle day 15- 17!!!! your egg will only live about 24 hrs so if your not quite sure when you ovulate its possible your missing your time to concieve!!! OPK's help ALOT!!!
> early_pregnancy_tests.com has really cheap, and clear to read ovulation tests and pregnancy test at 10 miu!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will definitely get some opks this weekend my temp really hasn't risen and according to th web md and my days ovulation calculator I should ovulate between the 18-22 which would be cycle days 23-27 but I'm going to get some opks and start testing tomorrowClick to expand...


It's good to have those OPK's because those online calculators and apps aren't very reliable....


----------



## CountryGirl89

Hello again everyone! I've continued to read your posts and have decided to start trying in May;) I was wondering if any of you bought an at home insem. kit off line? If you have, do you mind sharing the site?
Thanks yall :D:flower:


----------



## magic_angel

Mrslandry said:


> Hi everyone,
> Been a little while since I posted. I found out that I've lost ten pounds now only 40 more to go and I'll be 200. Hope I can do that by September October time when my dr has told me we can start trying again. Also wouldnt be bad to be a little thinner for my brothers wedding. I've been trying to take it easy since the mc but at times still find it hard. On top of that I got a horrible head cold and chest infection. Lets hope I can shake it soon. Hope all are doing well and baby dust to everyone!!

Hey Mrslandry good job on the weight loss :) im aiming to lose 3lbs next week i dont care if i have to chop an arm off to get it i will do it :)

I think its catching as everyone i know seems ill one way or another lately, ive had kidney and urine infection amongst other things so that mixed in with a long ass cycle im just telling myself that my body is getting the illnesses out of the way this cycle ready for a plain, normal, simple cycle soon :) Hope your feeling better soon hun, lots of baby :dust: to you :)


----------



## magic_angel

CountryGirl89 said:


> Hello again everyone! I've continued to read your posts and have decided to start trying in May;) I was wondering if any of you bought an at home insem. kit off line? If you have, do you mind sharing the site?
> Thanks yall :D:flower:

Hi CountryGirl how are you?

Bet your excited to start TTC, Im sorry i cant help you as far as the home insem kits as i have never used one so wouldnt know where to start looking for them, just wanted to come by and say hi, good luck and lots of baby :dust: to you :)


----------



## CountryGirl89

Thank you Magic! I am most certainly excited to start, words can't describe it haha <3 I hope I am able to join you ladies very soon :D 

:dust: to you as well :dust:


----------



## magic_angel

CountryGirl89 said:


> Thank you Magic! I am most certainly excited to start, words can't describe it haha <3 I hope I am able to join you ladies very soon :D
> 
> :dust: to you as well :dust:

Well hun you are more than welcome to stop by and chat anytime you want :) advice would be get a diary and write down all the info you need in it that will help you get that BFP and any questions im sure you will find at least one lady on here that will have the answer so dont hesitate, im still learning the lingo and other things as ive not been on here that long but i was welcomed with open arms by these lovelies so ive really not bothered with any of the other threads to be fair, its just like a very supporting chat room we are all sisters from another mother :)
Hope your not waiting too long hun, really got my fingers crossed for you :) what are your details hun, what are your cycles like, what route will you be going down to help get that sticky bean? sorry if too many questions, im a nosey cow :)


----------



## Mrslandry

Thanks so very much and agree a nice simple cycle would be great lol


----------



## bbbunny

Hello ladies :)

Well I am having a really frustrating time. Not only am I completely clueless as to where I am O wise but I have also put on nearly 4 and a half pounds!!!!! So very very annoyed with myself. :growlmad:

So starting Monday I am kicking my big bum into shape. Maybe if I am busy concentrating on weight loss then I will relax a bit more about TTC and finally get my BFP.


----------



## bbbunny

Oh and just a bit more of an update, I have been drinking pomegranate juice to see if that helps and I have read the first two books of the Hunger Games in the last two days and will start number 3 tomorrow :)

Also I have decided that for my treat thing this month if AF comes I will be doing an at home spray tan (I have done it before in the past but never got it quite right so will be giving it my best try ever I am going to ex foliate and everything):thumbup: I am also going to do my very best to get my hair REALLY blonde ready for the summer. I find planning these things helps me a lot as the day AF comes I get sad but then doing something like this cheers me up.

As far as healthy eating goes I am going to sit down tomorrow and do a proper meal plan (I find little and often works best for me). I am also planning on getting up very early every day (well early for me :winkwink: ) and walk the dog and then do a proper workout in the afternoons.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good plan bbbunny! Did you enjoy THGs?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hey ladies!

I've been MIA because i've been super super sick. :( FF took away my O dates again...so it's looking like it an annovulatory cycle. I talked to my GP because she'd wanted me to go back on BCP to see if it would "regulate my cycle"....which I just did NOT think would help and did NOT want to do. I told her that, and showed her my chart on my new smartphone (love you, Android! lol) and she could see that I have peaks, but no confirmed O...so she agreed to refer me to the RE. YAY!!!!

This is the RE that told me he'd give me clomid if nothing happened this cycle on soy. So, it looks like i'll be starting clomid next cycle. I am just worried about how long i'll have to wait for this cycle to end, seeing as the last one was NINETY-SEVEN days. :(

My doctor says they won't use provera up here to bring on AF because it's an "outdated treatment" but i'm hoping I can talk the RE into it. I don't want to have to wait another few months for AF. I just want it to come, so I can start the clomid and get this baby train going.

It's doesn't help that Stupid Cow (you can find the thread if you don't already know about it, but the short story is that she's a girl we allowed to live with us to help her out. She was jealous that we were TTC, and went and slept with 6-7 randoms and got herself knocked up. Said she was going to abort, then offered to SELL the baby to DH and I....) has decided to KEEP her baby (i'm happy for her on one level...but on the other side, i'm still hurt, jealous, and extremely worried for her future baby... :() and is booking Maternity photos with someone I know. :(

The ironic thing is that I DID end up giving her a mom a head's up that she was expecting (after a discussion because one of the guys had told her mom that she was trying to pin the pregnancy on HIM and so I told her that he WASN'T lying). Her mom called me a liar...and so I figured, whatever...you'll know soon enough, lady. Then on April Fool's Day, she posted on her facebook that she was going to be a grandmother, so I thought "ok, she knows now" but then posted that it was an April Fool's Joke. I just laughed...because pretty soon she'll know just how ironic that post was. lol

A mutual friend said Stupid Cow was thinking of telling her mother soon. She was planning on telling her mom that she went for an ultrasound to get her PCOS checked, And they found a baby in there! *headdesk*

I hate liars. I have absolutely no effing respect for that kind of crap. :(



Anyways, being sick and having ANOTHER annovulatory cycle is getting to me. We also went to the tradeshow here this weekend and there were LOTS of big preggo bellies. Hubby says to me "Don't do it...." and smiles and I was like "what?" and he's like "You're so jealous you want to push them down the stairs. I can see it...." lol. Ahh, he knows me so well. ;) 

How is everyone else doing? I find it so hard to follow the thread because there are SOOOOOOO many posts everytime I check in. lol

Welcome to the new ladies!!!


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies! :flower:

Started back to BnB yesterday as me and hubby are having a time out this cycle...my new cycle should start on Friday. I have stocked up on my pregnacare and EPO and ready to jump hubster! :haha:


----------



## CountryGirl89

No worries haha, I tried posting yesterday but I failed at that somehow lol. I'm 23 and my cycles are usually 30 days but sometimes shorter by a few days. I'm going to use fresh donor sperm and home insemination. Im just going to buy the items in the kit separately from the drug store, it seems cheaper that way lol


----------



## Magan85

hey countrygirl where are you from? Im also in southern ontario!


----------



## CountryGirl89

I am from the Windsor area


----------



## Magan85

oh cool! Im in Chatham! So not far from you at all :)


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> Good plan bbbunny! Did you enjoy THGs?

Yes thanks I have enjoyed them very much so far have started the third now properly but am making myself read a bit less as I know there isn't a 4th and don't want to be done just yet lol.

More gardening today but I have now come in to put the dinner on. Have done well on my healthy eating plan today and I am hoping to go a walk to morrisons tomorrow to get a pile of fruit and veg to snack on to keep me full :)

Hubby has said that he may have to work away again for a couple of days in the next 2 weeks so I am betting that it will almost definitely be on the day I ovulate cos that's just my luck :dohh:

How is the tortoise doing?

You ever get the feeling some cycles that your out before you really begin?


----------



## Mel Mel

Wow, it's been a wild weekend!! I have tried to sit down and read (catch up) and post some, but it just didn't happen... until now!! :happydance:

So along this whole journey of TTC, my DH and I have tried different things and then quickly gave up after a month or two of not getting our :bfp: but one thing I have not tried is charting. I usually always have EWCM so is there really a need for me to chart? I'm kinda confused in this area. I know you ladies can point me in the right direction on this issue!! :winkwink: And another question (I'm sure you all just LOVE me, lol)... I took four rounds of clomid and never once ovulated, but the cycle after clomid, I ovulated!! :dohh: Has anyone had this to happen to them? Am I alone :cry:





magic_angel said:


> P.s i officially hate facebook, i sign on and find 3 more Girls that i used to babysit for are having a baby or having another one... these girls cant even look after themselves, they have no money or jobs, i just find it so unfair that there are so many lovely ladies on here who a child would be sooooooo lucky to have as a mummy and all these girls who walk around with their track suit bottoms barely covering their arses, sleeping with anything with a pulse, getting pregnant at the drop of a hat just because they want a baby so they can show them off like little dolls......... this world is full of babies who come into the world from drug addict parents or parents who dont want them and yet their are people out there who are perfect parent material and get no luck!!!!!

I HATE facebook too!! It's the :devil:!! I try my best to stay away from it because I know that I will see someone is pregnant and I will get upset and cry. As a matter of fact, I got on FB Friday evening for the first time in awhile and it was right there staring me in the face... a couple we know are pregnant! I was like WTH!! Seriously??? They just literally started trying, and already?? I wanted to lay down in the floor and cry. This sounds kinda out there :wacko: I know, but sometimes I wonder what I did sooo awful to deserve this?! :shrug:

Maybe one day :hugs:


----------



## LadyGriz11

Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!
 



Attached Files:







photo(6).jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Melly Belly

LadyGriz11 said:


> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

LadyGriz11 said:


> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!

Yay! Congratulations! How many dpo were you when you got that wonderful BFP? :hugs:


----------



## LadyGriz11

StefanieC said:


> LadyGriz11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!
> 
> Yay! Congratulations! How many dpo were you when you got that wonderful BFP? :hugs:Click to expand...

17dpo today, tested Friday (14dpo) and got a BFN, no sign of AF over the weekend so I decided to try again this morning!


----------



## Magan85

awesome news ladygriz!!!! 

Im currently waiting for AF shes a tad late.. took a test last night and it was negative put it in the grabage and had to go have another look half hour later and there was a half of a line.. but it was a blue dye test so im really not thinking to much of it. Got up at midnight last night and had some brown discharge so I thought forsure AF was on the way I was going to test with FMU on a first response test today but decided it would be a waste after seeing that and expected AF in full force when I woke up.. but nothing.. Im now on CD33 of a normally 30 day cycle

On another note im at work and im going to be here all day until late tonight and Im having an extremly stressful day have already had 1 good cry.. do you ladies know any good stress relievers when you cant get out? Im a DSW worker and I work with a child with a disabilty and hes decided not to go to school today and fight about it and broke the tv and im just soooooooooooooo upset :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

OMG! LadyGriz11
Well done you!
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> Yes thanks I have enjoyed them very much so far have started the third now properly but am making myself read a bit less as I know there isn't a 4th and don't want to be done just yet lol.
> 
> More gardening today but I have now come in to put the dinner on. Have done well on my healthy eating plan today and I am hoping to go a walk to morrisons tomorrow to get a pile of fruit and veg to snack on to keep me full :)
> 
> Hubby has said that he may have to work away again for a couple of days in the next 2 weeks so I am betting that it will almost definitely be on the day I ovulate cos that's just my luck :dohh:
> 
> How is the tortoise doing?
> 
> You ever get the feeling some cycles that your out before you really begin?

Oh boo! Poor you, it's only a couple of days, do it loads before he goes and when he comes back, they might just stay alive and make it to the eggy!!! fx'd

Tortoise is doing well, they said he won't need fibre glass as he's healing on his own!

Totally get that feeling bunny - hang in there!!!!!



Mel Mel said:


> Wow, it's been a wild weekend!! I have tried to sit down and read (catch up) and post some, but it just didn't happen... until now!! :happydance:
> 
> So along this whole journey of TTC, my DH and I have tried different things and then quickly gave up after a month or two of not getting our :bfp: but one thing I have not tried is charting. I usually always have EWCM so is there really a need for me to chart? I'm kinda confused in this area. I know you ladies can point me in the right direction on this issue!! :winkwink: And another question (I'm sure you all just LOVE me, lol)... I took four rounds of clomid and never once ovulated, but the cycle after clomid, I ovulated!! :dohh: Has anyone had this to happen to them? Am I alone :cry:

Mel Mel - Charting just gives you confirmation and a bit more control (or it does me) I can get EWCM at random points throughout the month, but when you chart, you can see it all there in front of you and realise that you follow a pattern of some kind. I know I always get weird cramps around ov, but b y charting I also found out that I was oving earlier than I thought. I would highly recommend it myself, it just helps you know more about your body.

Sorry I don't know anything about clomid :(



Magan85 said:


> awesome news ladygriz!!!!
> 
> Im currently waiting for AF shes a tad late.. took a test last night and it was negative put it in the grabage and had to go have another look half hour later and there was a half of a line.. but it was a blue dye test so im really not thinking to much of it. Got up at midnight last night and had some brown discharge so I thought forsure AF was on the way I was going to test with FMU on a first response test today but decided it would be a waste after seeing that and expected AF in full force when I woke up.. but nothing.. Im now on CD33 of a normally 30 day cycle
> 
> On another note im at work and im going to be here all day until late tonight and Im having an extremly stressful day have already had 1 good cry.. do you ladies know any good stress relievers when you cant get out? Im a DSW worker and I work with a child with a disabilty and hes decided not to go to school today and fight about it and broke the tv and im just soooooooooooooo upset :(

Oh Magan! It could be promising! Do you know if you ov'd on time? Just to be sure, did you ov later than expected? I've had that happen a couple of times and that makes AF later as she's always the same amount of time after ov. Maybe you could be our next bfp!!! fx'd for you hun!

Oh what a nightmare of a day so far :( Can you go out for a walk? That always helps me.....



*AFM*

Nothing much to report, CD5 - doing all the right things, will start poas for my CBFM tomorrow, not a lot else to report really!


----------



## Magan85

this was my first month actually catching ovulation and it was what I thought was pretty late on CD20 so im not sure if thats normal for me or not, I just went to the washroom and there was pink on the toilet paper so im thinking im out :( Just another bad thing to add to my already bad day.. :( 

I cant go for a walk because I am stuck in the house with him and his little brother, I had plans of going out with his little brother after i dropped him off at school.. so now im stuck and have no coffee :( Waiting to see if OH can get away from work for a few mins to bring me one.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well by my calculations if you ov'd on day 20, then AF wouldn't be due until around CD34 ish. It could still be implantation.... I hope it is xxxx

I'd bring you a coffee, if I wasn't in England! :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I've just seen that Tigerlilly also got her :bfp:
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png

Come on girls, the bfps are rolling in this month! We can do it :dust:


----------



## Magan85

Lol thanks Jo Bean needed a little chuckle :) 
I hope that you are right, but I think im starting to give up hope, at least I will be able to dye my hair the gray is getting bad! Lol 
If this is AF then I have to find a way to not obsess so I can try and give myself a break.. heres hoping I can stay sane lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

CdnEquestrian - :hugs: sorry I missed your post before, hope you are feeling a bit better now xxxxxx

Mazzy - welcome back :dust: glad to see you again xxxx

Countrygirl89 - sorry, no clue aout home insemination, hope you found what you needed xxx

Sorry if I keep missing people!!! Love and :dust: to you all anyway!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magan - are you due a holiday any time soon? Maybe plan some time away when ov is due and just let the nice holiday spirit take over??

See you're already thinking positive anyway, if it is AF, then a nice treat of hair pampering will be just the job to pick up your spirits and start again.


----------



## PandaMao

Mel Mel said:


> Wow, it's been a wild weekend!! I have tried to sit down and read (catch up) and post some, but it just didn't happen... until now!! :happydance:
> 
> So along this whole journey of TTC, my DH and I have tried different things and then quickly gave up after a month or two of not getting our :bfp: but one thing I have not tried is charting. I usually always have EWCM so is there really a need for me to chart? I'm kinda confused in this area. I know you ladies can point me in the right direction on this issue!! :winkwink: And another question (I'm sure you all just LOVE me, lol)... I took four rounds of clomid and never once ovulated, but the cycle after clomid, I ovulated!! :dohh: Has anyone had this to happen to them? Am I alone :cry:
> 
> I HATE facebook too!! It's the :devil:!! I try my best to stay away from it because I know that I will see someone is pregnant and I will get upset and cry. As a matter of fact, I got on FB Friday evening for the first time in awhile and it was right there staring me in the face... a couple we know are pregnant! I was like WTH!! Seriously??? They just literally started trying, and already?? I wanted to lay down in the floor and cry. This sounds kinda out there :wacko: I know, but sometimes I wonder what I did sooo awful to deserve this?! :shrug:
> 
> Maybe one day :hugs:

Hi MelMel. If you are always having EWCM, that might mean that your estrogen is really high. You should start the cycle out (after AF has gone) sticky, move into creamy, and then move into EWCM. For me I was pretty much always creamy and then it would get kind of watery, but not EWCM and then after O I would go back to creamy for the rest of my cycle. I started taking Fertilaid which has a vitamin in it called Vitex (chasteberry or agnus castus depending on where you are, it's all the same thing). It is supposed to help regulate hormones. The first cycle it really messed me up. I had no change in my CM, it was the same as it had been. I O'd really late and I had a super short luteal phase. This cycle (my 2nd cycle) I O'd around the normal time for me, so far my luteal phase seems to be normal (last cycle was only 6 days, today I am on day 8 and no sign of AF) and my CM seem to have normalised. I started out sticky, had a few days of creamy, and then 4 days that were mostly watery but also had some stretchiness to it which I wasn't getting before at all. Then moved back to creamy for a few and back to sticky. As far as charting goes, I love it. I just started using OPKs this cycle too and I think they really work well together. I monitor my CM which gives me an indicator that O is coming (my messed up cycle I had over a week of watery CM so OPKs would have been really nice then too know when O was really about to happen) and the OPK really helped me pinpoint when O was really about to happen. Then as you chart your temp you'll get a thermal shift (the temps go upwards) after ovulation (that part is key, it doesn't go up before, it goes up afterwards. Temps are useful for confirming that you did ovulate. Your CM can indicate O and you can get a positive OPK and still not O) You can go to fertilityfriend.com and they have a charting course you can do or I recommend getting the book 'Taking charge of your fertility' by Toni Weschler. You can chart on fertilityfriend for free. As for clomid, I've never been on it so I have no advice there, sorry. I have heard of that happening to other women though. Oh, and about the vitex, it cannot be taken with clomid (or soy isoflavones which also can't be taken with clomid), but otherwise I think you can take it with anything else. Also, you can take it continuously throughout your cycle and there is no limit to the amount of time you can take it. I hope that helped you out, sorry it's so long. I seem to always write novels. Also big :hugs: for you. This TTC thing is such an emotional roller coaster, but we're all here for each other. We can get through it :flower:



LadyGriz11 said:


> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!




LadyGriz11 said:


> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!

Wow, congrats LadyGriz! Hoping you have a happy and healthy nine months! :baby:



Magan85 said:


> awesome news ladygriz!!!!
> 
> Im currently waiting for AF shes a tad late.. took a test last night and it was negative put it in the grabage and had to go have another look half hour later and there was a half of a line.. but it was a blue dye test so im really not thinking to much of it. Got up at midnight last night and had some brown discharge so I thought forsure AF was on the way I was going to test with FMU on a first response test today but decided it would be a waste after seeing that and expected AF in full force when I woke up.. but nothing.. Im now on CD33 of a normally 30 day cycle
> 
> On another note im at work and im going to be here all day until late tonight and Im having an extremly stressful day have already had 1 good cry.. do you ladies know any good stress relievers when you cant get out? Im a DSW worker and I work with a child with a disabilty and hes decided not to go to school today and fight about it and broke the tv and im just soooooooooooooo upset :(

I'm sorry you're having such a stressful day. I wish I had tips on how to relieve the stress, but I always have trouble with that too. I usually get so stressed that by the time I get home I blow up at hubby and then have to apologize for it, but it feels so much better afterwards. :blush: Still working on that myself. Hopefully he goes to school tomorrow. Crossing my fingers AF stays aways and it's just spotting from implantation.



Jo_Bean said:


> OMG! LadyGriz11
> Well done you!
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png

Haha, awesome little graphic there :thumbup: Also glad to hear your turtle is doing a lot better!

As for me, this cycle is going a lot better than last cycle. CM is more what it should be, O'd on a normal date for me, and luteal phase is already longer than last month. When I ordered my OPKs off amazon I got a pack of 40 that came with 10 pregnancy tests. I caved yesterday and today and so far nothing, but the control line. Not even a glimmer. I had some sharp cramping on 5dpo on my left side that only lasted for a few moments. Then the following day I had a temp dip, but it went back up the next day even higher than it had been. I'm trying not to read too much into any of that, but it's so hard. I'm going to try not to test until AF is really late which would be on the 24th. Wish me luck, lol. :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

ooooh panda!!! Good luck! I'm vv excited for you and I know I shouldn't be encouraging you but YAY! it sounds very positive :D :dust:


----------



## Magan85

You ladies are such great support on a bad day :) 

My day is slowly getting better. Hes still not at school but he realizes that hes made me really upset so hes stearing clear and staying in his room like hes supposed to since he didnt go to school. Still no coffee :( Thinking about loading the kids in the car even though hes not supposed to leave the house so I can go get one... but then he will just get mad all over again becaue I refuse to get him a treat. Darnit! Guess ill just stay here lol. 

Jo Bean we do have holidays booked in July but since we just bought a house we dont think we will be going anywhere. :( Just day trips probly. Then our other holidays arent until august.


----------



## Magan85

Panda I usually take my stress out on OH too :( But today I cant because hes being really supportive and trying to cheer me up :)


----------



## magic_angel

LadyGriz11 said:


> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!

Massive Congrats hun :) yay :hugs: Hope you have a great time and enjoy every minute of it :) xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Ladygriz! Awesome news!

AFM - tried Preseed for the first time yesterday. It said most people use 3g but that looked like so much! I chickened out and only used 1g and even then DH said it was really wet, like almost too wet..... :blush: 
I think my ticker is out now - I think yesterday or today is O day. Got a pos OPK on Saturday, yay!


----------



## PandaMao

Hey Vankiwi, I haven't used preseed (used conceive plus this cycle though), but from what I have read almost no one uses the recommended amount. It's too much! You should be fine using less.


----------



## LadyGriz11

Thank you so much ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Melly Belly

LadyGriz11 said:


> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!

I think when i go by the store tonight to get the ingrdients for bourbon chicken, ill pick some softcup up...i mean, heck, ive tried everything else, what could it hurt at this point? :dohh:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Ah Melly If only we could just go and buy a baby lol!

I might try them next cycle if this isn't the one xxxx


----------



## LadyGriz11

Melly Belly said:


> LadyGriz11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Team Curvy Bump ladies! Got my BFP today, couldn't be more ecstatic!! I give all the credit to the combination of softcups and conceive plus, they're grrrrreat!
> 
> I think when i go by the store tonight to get the ingrdients for bourbon chicken, ill pick some softcup up...i mean, heck, ive tried everything else, what could it hurt at this point? :dohh:Click to expand...

That's pretty much what I said....DH and I were planning on seeing a FS if this cycle was a bust, I think knowing that I was going to get answers soon calmed me down and put me in the right state of mind. The softcups and conceive plus were the extra boost we need evidently!


----------



## Jo_Bean

LadyGriz - how did you tell your man about the bfp?


----------



## LadyGriz11

He was still asleep so I jumped on him and said "We did it baby, we finally got that second line" lol, not so smooth....I was too excited to think of anything besides blurting it out lol!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw that's sweet and prob what I would do xxxx


----------



## Badkitty

Hey can I join you guys? I'm CD 24 of a 26 day cycle I'm on my first month of clomid for unexplained infertility been trying for baby number 1 for 3 years I'm also a curvy girl I've got 3 stone to lose before I can go on the waiting list for IVF which I think is the only thing that will work for us. Congrats to everyone in the group with a BFP! And lots of :dust: to everyone else! 

Love xkittyx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: badkitty xx you are more than welcome xxx
Congrats on being our 90th member too lol!
Have you tried any other tactics this cycle? Close to testing time!!!


----------



## Melly Belly

Jo_Bean said:


> Ah Melly If only we could just go and buy a baby lol!
> 
> I might try them next cycle if this isn't the one xxxx

 
i know, right? its going to be awful, buying a bottle of bourbon and then those...i might have to go through the self checkout or im sure theyll think im buying the liquor because im depressed about having AF! :dohh: (which, okay, i am a little, but neither of the things i need to get are for the standard purposes)


----------



## Jo_Bean

I was catching up on one born every minute what happens next and heard the quote of the year.
When talking about her baby being a big one and she said
"I'm gonna have a chuff like a wizard's sleeve"

Laughed my effin ass off!! Classic!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magan. Shame about the holidays but you could turn your new house into a hotel for the time off? Have picnics in the garden or house and have nice romantic baths with candles and stuff?


----------



## Melly Belly

Badkitty said:


> Hey can I join you guys? I'm CD 24 of a 26 day cycle I'm on my first month of clomid for unexplained infertility been trying for baby number 1 for 3 years I'm also a curvy girl I've got 3 stone to lose before I can go on the waiting list for IVF which I think is the only thing that will work for us. Congrats to everyone in the group with a BFP! And lots of :dust: to everyone else!
> 
> Love xkittyx

Welcome kitty! :happydance:


----------



## Magan85

I could do that Jo Bean :) Thanks.. and of course we will have to chrisin (not sure if im spelling that right) everyroom... lol 
Weve been in the process of buying this house and packing for almost 3 months now so the stress of that being gone may help :) 

I am a little confused today though because since ive said I seen pink on the toilet paper this morning its disapeard.. im sure AF is just playing mean tricks on me though


----------



## bubble89

Hi ladies,

Congratulations LadyGriz11 on your BFP that is amazing.

Welcome to all the newbies hope you find it very interesting they are a lovely warm welcoming bunch.

Im looking for some advice as I am a little worried. I was on BC for years and me and the OH decided to try so my last pill was on the 26th march AF arrived on the 31st and ended on the 6th april because it is only our first month trying I don't know when I ov so we are just enjoying it and BD every other day. However, the other dayb I was getting pains same place as period cramps but different it never lasted long but it was weird and now I am getting them again today but for a lot longer. Does anybody know what it could be sorry for the lack of information.

Lots of love and baby dust to all. 

xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magan - good plan! Do it in every room!!! I think you'll find you could have been even more stressed than you realise. Housing buying is soo stressful! Here's to a stress free house warming sex feast!!!!


Bubble - it sounds like ovulation pains to me. You must be on cycle day 17. How long were your cycles when on BC?


----------



## ashleyd

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: ashleyd - of course you can join us! You're very welcome!
> How long have you been ttc? Are you trying anything new this cycle?
> 
> Hey girls sorry I have been MIA! I have tried to get on but busy schedule keeps getting in the way! Thanks for letting me join all of you wonderful women! :)
> 
> We have only been TTC for about 2 months and I am already impatient and want to be pregnant! lol I am not very patient to begin with... :wacko: The one thing we are trying this cycle are OPKs. No positive yet but my cycles are so irregular its crazy. Ever since I gained a bunch of weight they have been all over the place and sometimes none at all. Now all of a sudden these past 2 months they have come right on schedule. This cycle started April 1 but about 3 days after finishing I started spotting and it is just going away now after about a week... man on man its frustrating! I had an ultrasound done 2 weeks ago and she said everything came back normal but she wants to send me to a gyno for my irregular periods because she thinks I may have PCOS :( So we will see....
> 
> I am heading back to the gym this week to lose the weight I have gained and I am hoping and praying that puts my cycles back in line.. we shall see!
> 
> Ok I am done lol sorry about the ramble...
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well this week!! :) And Congrats on the BFPs ladies! :D


----------



## bubble89

Jo-bean - em I think it was approx 28 days because it was controlled. 

xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bubble. Well it wouldn't be unusual to ovulate at cd16 or 17. As it's your first month off BC it might not be a normal regular cycle. I would guess if it was ov then AF would be due around cd28-30 ish. I get pains that feel a bit like AF cramps when I ov. Keep :sex: anyway for luck!!!!


----------



## Badkitty

Hey thankyou all for being so welcoming! I didn't try anything new this cycle just lots of BD lol it was nice to know exactly when I ovulated tho as I'm never really sure my cycles r all over the place! Yes nearly time to test eeek although I'm not actually going to test I've had too many disappointments over the years I'm beginning to think ill never see two lines so I'll wait till I'm like over CD 30 as that's the longest cycle I've ever had before I test :) 

So are most of you ladies losing weight for IVF or trying naturally first? 

Xxx


----------



## magic_angel

Jo_Bean said:


> I was catching up on one born every minute what happens next and heard the quote of the year.
> When talking about her baby being a big one and she said
> "I'm gonna have a chuff like a wizard's sleeve"
> 
> Laughed my effin ass off!! Classic!

Hey hun, i watched that one and i was spitting tea out of my nose lol was a great saying lol :) x



bubble89 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Congratulations LadyGriz11 on your BFP that is amazing.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies hope you find it very interesting they are a lovely warm welcoming bunch.
> 
> Im looking for some advice as I am a little worried. I was on BC for years and me and the OH decided to try so my last pill was on the 26th march AF arrived on the 31st and ended on the 6th april because it is only our first month trying I don't know when I ov so we are just enjoying it and BD every other day. However, the other dayb I was getting pains same place as period cramps but different it never lasted long but it was weird and now I am getting them again today but for a lot longer. Does anybody know what it could be sorry for the lack of information.
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to all.
> 
> xxx

Hi bubble89 it sounds like ovulation, but as its your first month off BC i would just :sex: like rabbits this cycle and write everything down to keep a record, over the next pew months your periods should become regular and you can calculate when OV will show up, hope you dont have to wait too long for that sticky bean :) lots of baby :dust: to you hun :) x



Badkitty said:


> Hey thankyou all for being so welcoming! I didn't try anything new this cycle just lots of BD lol it was nice to know exactly when I ovulated tho as I'm never really sure my cycles r all over the place! Yes nearly time to test eeek although I'm not actually going to test I've had too many disappointments over the years I'm beginning to think ill never see two lines so I'll wait till I'm like over CD 30 as that's the longest cycle I've ever had before I test :)
> 
> So are most of you ladies losing weight for IVF or trying naturally first?
> 
> Xxx

Welcome Badkitty glad you found us :) i too have cycles all over the place so i am not sure if im ovulating or not, im waiting on an appointment for an ultrasound to check if i have PCOS so thats pretty scary for me at the moment, i too feel like im never ever going to see those 2 lines but i guess our time will come when our bodies are ready for welcoming a sticky bean :) i hope you get that :BFP: soon hun :) 

Im going to be trying everything as naturally as possible before i use other tactics, im only doing opks, pomegranate juice and im going to get some folic acid and keep trying and trying :)

lots of :dust: to you :) x


----------



## MrsHopefully

By the charts I'm considered obese although I'm 5 feet 165 pounds ttc is so crazy and confusing. My SIS is the same height 200 pounds and she was fertile mertile could sneeze and get preggers. She has 4 children I'm just asking for one already. 
Does anybody think if I drop a few pounds it'll increase my chances as well.
I posted on the other one then saw the new one. 
Hope my curves can be accepted here too


----------



## PandaMao

Jo_Bean said:


> Ah Melly If only we could just go and buy a baby lol!
> 
> I might try them next cycle if this isn't the one xxxx

I can just picture going to the store and buying a baby. Maybe you could buy one online and you could pick out all the features. "Ooh, I want it to have my eyes and hun, it can have your nose!' :haha:



Badkitty said:


> Hey can I join you guys? I'm CD 24 of a 26 day cycle I'm on my first month of clomid for unexplained infertility been trying for baby number 1 for 3 years I'm also a curvy girl I've got 3 stone to lose before I can go on the waiting list for IVF which I think is the only thing that will work for us. Congrats to everyone in the group with a BFP! And lots of :dust: to everyone else!
> 
> Love xkittyx

Hi Badkitty! Welcome to the team :flower: Good luck on losing that 3 stone. I'm trying to lose weight as well, but it is slow going. Every pound off rather than on is a good thing though so I'll take it.



Magan85 said:


> I could do that Jo Bean :) Thanks.. and of course we will have to chrisin (not sure if im spelling that right) everyroom... lol
> Weve been in the process of buying this house and packing for almost 3 months now so the stress of that being gone may help :)
> 
> I am a little confused today though because since ive said I seen pink on the toilet paper this morning its disapeard.. im sure AF is just playing mean tricks on me though

Congrats on buying the new house! Hopefully once you move in and get the unpacking all done you'll be less stressed and it will happen for you. That is if you aren't already pregnant. Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.



bubble89 said:


> Im looking for some advice as I am a little worried. I was on BC for years and me and the OH decided to try so my last pill was on the 26th march AF arrived on the 31st and ended on the 6th april because it is only our first month trying I don't know when I ov so we are just enjoying it and BD every other day. However, the other dayb I was getting pains same place as period cramps but different it never lasted long but it was weird and now I am getting them again today but for a lot longer. Does anybody know what it could be sorry for the lack of information.
> 
> Lots of love and baby dust to all.
> 
> xxx

I have to agree with the other ladies, it sounds like ovulation pains. Some women don't get them at all and some get the pains for several days. It just depends. I don't think it is anything to worry about unless they are more painful than period cramps are. 



ashleyd said:


> Hey girls sorry I have been MIA! I have tried to get on but busy schedule keeps getting in the way! Thanks for letting me join all of you wonderful women! :)
> 
> We have only been TTC for about 2 months and I am already impatient and want to be pregnant! lol I am not very patient to begin with... :wacko: The one thing we are trying this cycle are OPKs. No positive yet but my cycles are so irregular its crazy. Ever since I gained a bunch of weight they have been all over the place and sometimes none at all. Now all of a sudden these past 2 months they have come right on schedule. This cycle started April 1 but about 3 days after finishing I started spotting and it is just going away now after about a week... man on man its frustrating! I had an ultrasound done 2 weeks ago and she said everything came back normal but she wants to send me to a gyno for my irregular periods because she thinks I may have PCOS :( So we will see....
> 
> I am heading back to the gym this week to lose the weight I have gained and I am hoping and praying that puts my cycles back in line.. we shall see!
> 
> Ok I am done lol sorry about the ramble...
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well this week!! :) And Congrats on the BFPs ladies! :D

No worries about rambling. I do my fair share of it! :haha: Hopefully the weight comes right off and helps regulate your cycles. I have pretty much always been overweight so I don't know what they're like for me at a healthy weight.



Badkitty said:


> Hey thankyou all for being so welcoming! I didn't try anything new this cycle just lots of BD lol it was nice to know exactly when I ovulated tho as I'm never really sure my cycles r all over the place! Yes nearly time to test eeek although I'm not actually going to test I've had too many disappointments over the years I'm beginning to think ill never see two lines so I'll wait till I'm like over CD 30 as that's the longest cycle I've ever had before I test :)
> 
> So are most of you ladies losing weight for IVF or trying naturally first?
> 
> Xxx

I totally hear you on not testing. I usually don't test at all, but I ordered OPKs online and they came with pregnancy tests. They were sitting in my bathroom and I couldn't resist. I have tested twice already, but I don't know why. Why should this month be any different than the others? As far as IVF goes, hubby and I are not there yet. I am trying to lose weight so I can just be healthy and many women all they need to do is drop some weight and bam! Prego! I'm hoping just dropping the poundage will do it, but it's slow going. Hubby and I have not been to a doctor yet to do any sort of testing or anything yet. We're nearing on 8 months now I think, and most of the time they will do no testing or anything until it has been a year.



MrsHopefully said:


> By the charts I'm considered obese although I'm 5 feet 165 pounds ttc is so crazy and confusing. My SIS is the same height 200 pounds and she was fertile mertile could sneeze and get preggers. She has 4 children I'm just asking for one already.
> Does anybody think if I drop a few pounds it'll increase my chances as well.
> I posted on the other one then saw the new one.
> Hope my curves can be accepted here too

I know how you feel about fertile Myrtles! My sister and I are the same height, but I weigh about 40 lbs more than her (210 for her and 250 for me). She conceived her 1st child accidently and her 2nd she just had a little over a week ago she got pregnant the 1st try. We just have to keep believing it will be our turn one day.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Badkitty said:


> Hey thankyou all for being so welcoming! I didn't try anything new this cycle just lots of BD lol it was nice to know exactly when I ovulated tho as I'm never really sure my cycles r all over the place! Yes nearly time to test eeek although I'm not actually going to test I've had too many disappointments over the years I'm beginning to think ill never see two lines so I'll wait till I'm like over CD 30 as that's the longest cycle I've ever had before I test :)
> 
> So are most of you ladies losing weight for IVF or trying naturally first?
> 
> Xxx

That sounds sensible. I usually don't test and then every so often I have a mental breakdown and test from like 1DPO. It depends on my mood lol!

I am losing weight to qualify but trying naturally until then. I'm convinced our unexplained infertility is due to timing really. So hopefully we'll get that right before IVF. we only get funding for 1 try where we live so I'm scared of putting all our eggs in one basket so to speak!


----------



## Jo_Bean

MrsHopefully said:


> By the charts I'm considered obese although I'm 5 feet 165 pounds ttc is so crazy and confusing. My SIS is the same height 200 pounds and she was fertile mertile could sneeze and get preggers. She has 4 children I'm just asking for one already.
> Does anybody think if I drop a few pounds it'll increase my chances as well.
> I posted on the other one then saw the new one.
> Hope my curves can be accepted here too

:hi: glad you found us! Well I know that doctors etc always say the answer to everything is to lose weight and we all stick our fingers in our ears as we've heard it all before. But my opinion is, it can't hurt to lose a bit can it? 
I know I always feel better when I am lighter, so I guess my body works better then :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Panda. Forgot to comment on the post of your sis the other day. So gorgeous. Very cute baby xx
It does give us hope that it is possible! Hard for you I would guess though? Happy and sad/a bit jealous at the same time :( :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Crikey this thread moves fast!! :wacko:

So glad the bfp's are rolling in nicely :thumbup:

Been so tired last few days we just haven't had the energy to DTD so I am determined tonight to get some action :haha:

I just have this feeling that I ovulate either way earlier or way later than I should and so we are missing that egg every time.

Weight loss wise I am still trying to lose what I put on over Easter and have got rid of around a pound and a half of it so far. Hopefully slow and steady wins the race :thumbup:

Just realised today that I have not been taking my folic acid for about a week now :dohh: I am so bad at remembering to take tablets and vitamins and I know how important it is. Feel like I am letting our kid down before it is even conceived :nope:

The saga of getting the garden done continues but thanks to the good old British weather we are having to do it as and when we can.

I wish I had a fast forward button to use this cycle feel like its dragging so much already goodness knows what torture the 2 week wait will be :wacko:

Oh and if anybody remembers me posting about finding the caterpillars in my sugar snap peas, I got a £15 morrisons voucher through the post today :happydance:


----------



## magic_angel

Hey ladies hope your all well, im going to have a break from this until af has come, baby :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Magan85

we will miss you magic! Come back soon :)


----------



## Magan85

ok ladies im driving myself soooo crazy today!!! :( 
I woke up this am at 530 this morning went to the washroom and took a test (ill get to that later) When I wiped there was some more brown/red on when I wiped so my heart sunk I havnt had anything since I said so yesturday morning at 1030am I went back to bed and figured if I BD then taht will surely jump start AF if thats what it was. Went back and looked at test negative. An hour later OH left for work so I wentto the washroom and nothing on the toilet paper again! AAHHHHH

Ok so back to the test.. Im doing something incredibly stupid! A friend of mine gave me the blue dye test a few weeks ago and they are expired I was going to throw them out but deicided not to just incase I couldnt resist the urge. So I tested Sunday night and it was negative but half a line showed up half hour later and didnt realy think anything of it since a its expired and because it was half hour later. Well I did another one this morning (I have 2 first response tests but im onlu 14dpo and if that was spotting i feel it would be to early and dont want to "waste" the tests since they are so expensive! Anyway I went back to the test and took it apart (i know your not supposed to) but there was a blue blotch but it was no where near the test window... 
I did so many wrong things and my hopes are so freaking high!


----------



## PandaMao

Jo_Bean said:


> Hi Panda. Forgot to comment on the post of your sis the other day. So gorgeous. Very cute baby xx
> It does give us hope that it is possible! Hard for you I would guess though? Happy and sad/a bit jealous at the same time :( :hugs:

It's ok Jo! It's been very hard throughout her whole pregnancy and when I knew she was close to delivering. Somehow it is a little easier now, but I'm not sure why. I expected the opposite. I am jealous of course, but I love my little neice and I'm glad she's here. If all else fails, she totally looks like me and not my sister so I'll just steal her when no one's looking. They won't notice right? :haha:



bbbunny said:


> Crikey this thread moves fast!! :wacko:
> 
> So glad the bfp's are rolling in nicely :thumbup:
> 
> Been so tired last few days we just haven't had the energy to DTD so I am determined tonight to get some action :haha:
> 
> I just have this feeling that I ovulate either way earlier or way later than I should and so we are missing that egg every time.
> 
> Weight loss wise I am still trying to lose what I put on over Easter and have got rid of around a pound and a half of it so far. Hopefully slow and steady wins the race :thumbup:
> 
> Just realised today that I have not been taking my folic acid for about a week now :dohh: I am so bad at remembering to take tablets and vitamins and I know how important it is. Feel like I am letting our kid down before it is even conceived :nope:
> 
> The saga of getting the garden done continues but thanks to the good old British weather we are having to do it as and when we can.
> 
> I wish I had a fast forward button to use this cycle feel like its dragging so much already goodness knows what torture the 2 week wait will be :wacko:
> 
> Oh and if anybody remembers me posting about finding the caterpillars in my sugar snap peas, I got a £15 morrisons voucher through the post today :happydance:

I know what you mean, it moves so fast! You're not alone on forgetting to take pills. I've been taking the Fertilaid for awhile now, but I just forgot to take it 3 days in a row. I am so bad about it. I also would like a fast forward button, but I would like one to fast forward to my BFP! Waiting for AF then waiting to O. It all gets so stressful as I know you're aware of. No you guys have Staples over there? I need an 'easy' button!



magic_angel said:


> Hey ladies hope your all well, im going to have a break from this until af has come, baby :dust: to you all xxx

Oh Magic, I hope AF comes for you really soon. We're going to miss you in the mean time. :hugs:



Magan85 said:


> ok ladies im driving myself soooo crazy today!!! :(
> I woke up this am at 530 this morning went to the washroom and took a test (ill get to that later) When I wiped there was some more brown/red on when I wiped so my heart sunk I havnt had anything since I said so yesturday morning at 1030am I went back to bed and figured if I BD then taht will surely jump start AF if thats what it was. Went back and looked at test negative. An hour later OH left for work so I wentto the washroom and nothing on the toilet paper again! AAHHHHH
> 
> Ok so back to the test.. Im doing something incredibly stupid! A friend of mine gave me the blue dye test a few weeks ago and they are expired I was going to throw them out but deicided not to just incase I couldnt resist the urge. So I tested Sunday night and it was negative but half a line showed up half hour later and didnt realy think anything of it since a its expired and because it was half hour later. Well I did another one this morning (I have 2 first response tests but im onlu 14dpo and if that was spotting i feel it would be to early and dont want to "waste" the tests since they are so expensive! Anyway I went back to the test and took it apart (i know your not supposed to) but there was a blue blotch but it was no where near the test window...
> I did so many wrong things and my hopes are so freaking high!

If I were you I would just stear clear of the blue dye tests. I have heard so much negative about them I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole. Also, about taking them apart, the digital ones will almost always have 2 lines when you pop them apart so that is not an indicator of anything. It's a little late for this cycle, but you can order pregnancy tests on amazon. I ordered OPKs and some tests came with mine. They are very very cheap. If you're not pregnant this cycle, maybe you can get them for next. The cheapies are made by wondfo and you can get 25 for under $10 (plus shipping of course). Way cheaper than buying at the store!


----------



## Melly Belly

Panda, i said the same thing about my brother's newest! he is soooo cute..and they have two girls already (did i mention he is 5 years younger than me? :growlmad:)....so they can give me one of them, right? I guess it helps with them being in another state...i really dont want to go to prison for abducting my own nephew :haha:


----------



## Badkitty

magic_angel said:


> Welcome Badkitty glad you found us :) i too have cycles all over the place so i am not sure if im ovulating or not, im waiting on an appointment for an ultrasound to check if i have PCOS so thats pretty scary for me at the moment, i too feel like im never ever going to see those 2 lines but i guess our time will come when our bodies are ready for welcoming a sticky bean :) i hope you get that :BFP: soon hun :)
> 
> Im going to be trying everything as naturally as possible before i use other tactics, im only doing opks, pomegranate juice and im going to get some folic acid and keep trying and trying :)
> 
> lots of :dust: to you :) x

hey magic_angel i see you are off for a while so hopefully u read this when u get back :) I feel for you waiting for your ultrasound that must be very scary i remember lying down having my tubes x-rayd and how scary that was hoping they weren't blocked, luckily they weren't but sometimes the fear of the unknown is worse be good to get it over with. 

thanks for you kind words i wish you good luck too in getting ur sticky bean hehe and hopefully the two blue lines won't just be in our heads forever! I've never heard of drinking pomegranate juice before i think that would be pretty hard to come by in England I'm taking 5mg folic acid, anyone who's TTC should altho i sometimes forget mine and thats bad for a nurse! hehe



MrsHopefully said:


> By the charts I'm considered obese although I'm 5 feet 165 pounds ttc is so crazy and confusing. My SIS is the same height 200 pounds and she was fertile mertile could sneeze and get preggers. She has 4 children I'm just asking for one already.
> Does anybody think if I drop a few pounds it'll increase my chances as well.
> I posted on the other one then saw the new one.
> Hope my curves can be accepted here too

Hey MrsHopefully i can totally see where you're coming from it is very frustrating when you see people your size or bigger getting pregnant and you have everyone telling you its to do with your weight! the way i see it tho is that losing a few pounds can't hurt in the long run and at least if i do get pregnant ill be more of a yummy mummy at the end of it hehe :) good luck



PandaMao said:


> Hi Badkitty! Welcome to the team :flower: Good luck on losing that 3 stone. I'm trying to lose weight as well, but it is slow going. Every pound off rather than on is a good thing though so I'll take it.

Thankyou! i need all the luck i can get hehe good luck to you too are you using any particular strategies? I'm just trying good old diet and exercise although i swear i put on everything I've lost once a month when AF comes and i cry and comfort eat oops! x




ashleyd said:


> I totally hear you on not testing. I usually don't test at all, but I ordered OPKs online and they came with pregnancy tests. They were sitting in my bathroom and I couldn't resist. I have tested twice already, but I don't know why. Why should this month be any different than the others? As far as IVF goes, hubby and I are not there yet. I am trying to lose weight so I can just be healthy and many women all they need to do is drop some weight and bam! Prego! I'm hoping just dropping the poundage will do it, but it's slow going. Hubby and I have not been to a doctor yet to do any sort of testing or anything yet. We're nearing on 8 months now I think, and most of the time they will do no testing or anything until it has been a year.

Oh dear the dreaded free pregnancy tests hehe I've had a few too but they are nearly gone, back when i started TTC i bought 50 tests off ebay i still have a few they are probably out of date by now lol. Since I've started Clomid this cycle I'm hoping something is different but i understand what you feel about it not being any different from one month to the next but you would be surprised a lot about falling pregnant is to do with chance after all one month ur eggs cld be better quality so cld ur OH SC be better its all chance really and good luck to you with the weight loss i to am hoping by just losing the pounds ill get my baby and we will see, hopefully we are both right :D x



Jo_Bean said:


> That sounds sensible. I usually don't test and then every so often I have a mental breakdown and test from like 1DPO. It depends on my mood lol!
> 
> I am losing weight to qualify but trying naturally until then. I'm convinced our unexplained infertility is due to timing really. So hopefully we'll get that right before IVF. we only get funding for 1 try where we live so I'm scared of putting all our eggs in one basket so to speak!

Hey Jo_Bean I'm similar i try not to because i know even if its BFN ill still be holding out hope so I'm still none the wiser so whats the point! but like you I'm not always sensible and i have been known to test more than once in a single day usually if AF is late and she often is (likes to tease me!)

Seems like we r in a similar boat with the weight loss I'm on clomid 50mg in the mean time so i kinda feel like we r doing something while we wait and i diet, isn't it annoying how its all on the woman tho and the man can be as fat as he likes! hehe poor us. I see u live in Bath thats bad that u only get one try there my hubby is from Bristol we had our first anniversary there its lovely. Its understandable that your scared tho about the IVF seeing as how expensive it is privately but you never know it only takes one time after all :) good luck with the weight hun x

So i just had to say that i totally agree with the boycott of Facebook i would love to do it but I'm kinda addicted still theres at least 6 people on mine who post baby pics daily and updates of children they had without even trying or sometimes wanting but there we go for some its easy for others its not but at least ill appreciate my children when i finally have some :) 

love to all xkittyx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bbbunny - why don't you start charting on FF? It's easy and gives you more confidence that you know when you ov?

Panda and Melly - I just got home from visiting my friend and her new baby. Was hoping she'd fall asleep and I could fit him in my handbag lol!

Magan - I feel for you hun xx I love to pull tests apart lol! But it does totally get your hopes up!

Magic - I hope she hurries up hun and you come back xxxx miss ya xxx

Kitty - sainsburys sell pomegranate juice. They do the 100% stuff which is a bit sharp but they do one with blueberry which is very tasty :)
Small world that your hubby is from Bristol! My husbands family is from there too :)


----------



## josephine75

Hey ladies hope ur all good :)

I have been so busy at work lately and it seems I've missed lots of great things and I need to catch up quick, it also seems I've missed 2 BFP's, who and where, i'm so happy for them :)

I'm also gunna miss my Magic hope ur ok hun xxxx

Anyways will catch up at some point this week, we have just booked our holidays to Altinkum in Turkey so I can now get back on track with you guys and not trawl Internet for cheap flights all the night long ha ha xxxxx

Love and dust to you all:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bruno2012

ive just ordered some cheapie tests, so i can test till my hearts content!x


----------



## Badkitty

Thanks for the tip Jo_Bean ill have a look in Sainsburys later in the week :) i never even knew it was good for fertility hehe. 

looks like ill be onto my second round of clomid as AF arrived tonight oh well pick myself up and start again it was too much to hope it would work the first month anyway 

lots of :dust: to all you guys still waiting to test 

love kitty xx


----------



## Laura91

Hi :hi: can I join?

I'm 20 (21 in May) and my OH is 23 - we've been together for 5 years. I'm just over 200lbs and trying to lose a bit of that by myself - I already lost 13lbs since christmas. I came off BCPs in August '11 and we have been NTNP ever since really. I don't have regular cycles at all, they are generally every other month - so far I've had a 68 day cycle, a 47 day cycle and a 59 day cycle...

I was supposed to be starting OPKs this cycle but I sorta forgot to do them most days :blush: I did them when I remembered and got a darker line which then faded as the days went on (I have pictures of them in my journal). I think I O'd around CD23(ish) and I'm on CD47 now (24DPO?) But with my cycles I have no idea at all.

I'm a bit of a POAS addict and have already probably done about 5 tests all with a BFN.

Just playing the waiting game :flower:


----------



## HopefulPony

Hello :) may I join? We aren't TTC yet as we are having IUI and want to make sure we have the best chance of conceiving :) but I wanted to get some support from other curvy ladies :) as you can see from my sig I'm trying to lose weight - I'm on weight watchers and trying to lose it as quick as possible so we can start trying but it's getting me down how slowly it's going :(


----------



## Melly Belly

Welcome Laura and Hopeful! :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: laura91 

Well done on the weightloss so far!!! Have you spoken to docs about your cycles at all yet? You might find that your body is still sorting itself out after the BC. I've heard that happen before. 

So welcome to our band of merry curvys xxxxx I think you'll like it here xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: hopefulpony

There are ladies on here that are doing all sorts of things at different stages and we all want to lose a bit of weight. 
How long do you have to wait for IUI? It's a long old journey sometimes isn't it :( but that's why we're all here, to help pass the time and give hugs when needed!

Glad you found us xxxx


----------



## HopefulPony

Thanks ladies :) glad I found you! We're going to Denmark for IUI for cost/anonymity reasons, and we can basically start whenever we want, but I have arthritis in my hips, and I really need to be carrying less weight on them as I get a lot of pain at the moment - I don't think my poor hips could carry a baby at the weight I am now :( I've just started charting y cycles though - they're getting more regular as my weight comes down :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks great new hopefulpony :)
How did you do the Denmark thing!? I disn't realise it was an option! How does it work?


----------



## bbbunny

Hello ladies :)

Been another busy week so haven't had much time to post :wacko:

Hope everyone is well :flower:

TTC wise I am still not sure where I am in regards to ovulation. I have thought about temping before but I am just not sure it would work well for me. My sleep patterns are awful at times and I am often awakened several times in the night and any time from 5am when hubby is stomping around getting ready for work and I am usually so groggy and still half asleep so not sure how well I would do remembering to take my temp. :haha:

Weight loss wise I set myself a goal of I think 3lb by Friday and I have lost 2lb so far so its going okay but I am still not rid of this Easter weight. 

The weather has been absolutely awful so not been out much but did go to ikea and found myself looking around the kids section at the cots and furniture. I have mentally picked out an entire nursery's worth of stuff that I would get if we got that BFP. :blush:

Heard a bit of an inspiring story today. Hubbys grans nextdoor neighbour has a daughter that had to turn to IVF as she could not get pregnant. She was successful with it and has a lovely baby girl who I don't think is even 6 months old yet. She felt sick the other day, went to the docs and turns out she is 2 months pregnant naturally!! :thumbup:

I really should go to sleep it is 1am and I have lots to do tomorrow but I am engrossed in a Jodi Picoult book so may stay up a bit longer lol

:flower:


oooh should mention that while DTD tonight we managed to pop the slats on the bed out of position and nearly fell right through the blooming thing!! I know its supposed to feel like the earths moving but seriously!!!!!


----------



## Laura91

Jo_Bean - Thanks :flow: I went to the doctors in February and that's what she said. She said to come back after a couple of months if nothing had changed though as I had been off the pill for around 6 months when I went (they say it takes about 1 month for every year you have been on the pill and I was on it for 6 years-ish). She said if nothing sorted out then she would do some tests for me etc. x

bbbunny - Glad it's not only me that does that with baby furniture :blush: Great news about your hubby's grans nextdoor neighbours daughter (right?)! Reading about your BDing has cheered my day up - at work :dohh: x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ooops missed loads since i was last in here...

Well my chart was looking good have been taking Vit B complex to lengthen LP (only 11 days) ... but AF due today and started spotting yesterday afternoon bang on cue, got very down about it and rang the DR's for an appointment and got booked in for friday morning. 

Woke this morning expecting my temp to have plummeted and AF here... but my temp is still high and i still only have spotting today - brown and little red :shrug:

Think my body is playing tricks on me, maybe the vit B is attempting to hold of AF longer and isn't quite succeeding. I'm sure AF will win eventually :coffee:

Ah well i will be being very assertive with the doctor tomorrow - i want proper answers, not just 'abnormal'.

xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Laura91 said:


> Hi :hi: can I join?
> 
> I'm 20 (21 in May) and my OH is 23 - we've been together for 5 years. I'm just over 200lbs and trying to lose a bit of that by myself - I already lost 13lbs since christmas. I came off BCPs in August '11 and we have been NTNP ever since really. I don't have regular cycles at all, they are generally every other month - so far I've had a 68 day cycle, a 47 day cycle and a 59 day cycle...
> 
> I was supposed to be starting OPKs this cycle but I sorta forgot to do them most days :blush: I did them when I remembered and got a darker line which then faded as the days went on (I have pictures of them in my journal). I think I O'd around CD23(ish) and I'm on CD47 now (24DPO?) But with my cycles I have no idea at all.
> 
> I'm a bit of a POAS addict and have already probably done about 5 tests all with a BFN.
> 
> Just playing the waiting game :flower:

Hi Laura! Great work on the weightloss, you're doing better than me!

I just had a look at your OPK photos in your journal - and none of them really look positive to me. I know you said you had trouble remembering to do them, so maybe you missed it, have you tried setting an alarm on your phone or something to do it? It can be tricky until you get in the habit of it! The line should be as dark as the control line for it to be positive. Have a look here to see what they should be like.

Hope this helps! :flower:


----------



## BBWttc29

Looks like I'm out OH had a attitude today so today my temp was as high as its been all month so I wanted to bd and we got in an argument so now he's asleep..I'm a little upset and feel like crying


----------



## petesgirl20

You can still try 2morro your egg is viable for 24 hours!!! Have makeup morning :sex: lol :winkwink: make him breakfast or something before he wakes up and seduce him lol, it always works (for me at least :haha:) or try apologizing tonight and have angry :sex: (its ALWAYS the BEST :winkwink:) you just need to get it in a few more times...besides your not out till the :witch: shows!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

BBWttc29 said:


> Looks like I'm out OH had a attitude today so today my temp was as high as its been all month so I wanted to bd and we got in an argument so now he's asleep..I'm a little upset and feel like crying

Don't worry, if your temp is already up maybe you O'ed already in which case as long as you got some BDing in in the last few days you're not out yet!! Fx :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

Vankiwi said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm out OH had a attitude today so today my temp was as high as its been all month so I wanted to bd and we got in an argument so now he's asleep..I'm a little upset and feel like crying
> 
> Don't worry, if your temp is already up maybe you O'ed already in which case as long as you got some BDing in in the last few days you're not out yet!! Fx :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks I've been reading online about my chances we bd 2 days ago so hopefully I still have a chance.. I also have a pulling cramping pain in my right side by my stomach


----------



## cravemyheart

Can I be in? I'd love to be part of tcb!!

I'm 25. Been trying since November 2011. Lost my angel in January 2012 at 6 weeks. I'm afraid my weight had something to do with it. We got that bfp after my fiancé got a shot that's supposed to help with his sperm count. We're going for another shot at the end of April right before I ovulate so we have a really good chance this cycle. May will be my month!!

Good luck girlies! So glad to see so many Bfps so far. I'm rooting for each and every one of you!!


----------



## StefanieC

Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2, the :witch: showed her ugly face bang on time and i woke up to her in full force this morning :(. Looks like a 2013 baby for me... hopefully. GL to the ladies still in this cycle xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

josephine75 said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all good :).......

Hey Jo! Nice to see you back! Holiday sounds lovely, hopefully a stress free sex filled holiday could do the trick! I've updated the bfp counts on the front page, so it says who got them :)



bbbunny said:


> ...........
> oooh should mention that while DTD tonight we managed to pop the slats on the bed out of position and nearly fell right through the blooming thing!! I know its supposed to feel like the earths moving but seriously!!!!!

LOVE IT! bbbunny! It's nice to still have fun good :sex: when ttc, sometimes it can seem a bit of a chore! 



xxshellsxx said:


> .....Woke this morning expecting my temp to have plummeted and AF here... but my temp is still high and i still only have spotting today - brown and little red :shrug:.....

Maybe it's implantation?? I will keep my fingers crossed that it is xxxxxxx Good luck at docs hun!



BBWttc29 said:


> ...... I also have a pulling cramping pain in my right side by my stomach

That could be ovulation pains..... try and do it again just in case, but you aren't out until the witch comes!



StefanieC said:


> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2......

Sorry to hear that hun :( I usually invest my AF time into planning new things for next cycle, just to get me all excited and raring to go! :hugs:


----------



## Laura91

Hi Vankiwi :wave: Thanks for looking at my pics :flow: The darkest OPK I got was not as dark as the control line so I think I O a couple of days before that OPK.. sorry if I didn't make that clear :blush: x

StefanieC sorry about AF :hugs: x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Badkitty said:


> Thanks for the tip Jo_Bean ill have a look in Sainsburys later in the week :) i never even knew it was good for fertility hehe.

Well it's supposed to help the eggy stick in nice comfy cushioned walls, and it doesn't taste that bad, so it's not gonna do any harm is it :) Good luck!



Laura91 said:


> Jo_Bean - Thanks :flow: I went to the doctors in February and that's what she said. She said to come back after a couple of months if nothing had changed though as I had been off the pill for around 6 months when I went (they say it takes about 1 month for every year you have been on the pill and I was on it for 6 years-ish). She said if nothing sorted out then she would do some tests for me etc. x

Well done you for going to the docs though. You have to push them to get your best chances for tests etc. I hope it all works out for you. I was on the pill for 15 years and I also heard about the month for every year thing. But I just think the baby will pick you when it's ready - am hoping that anyway after 4.5 years LOL!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: cravemyheart

Welcome, of course you're in!

Sorry to hear about your loss :( :hugs: I have everything crossed for your for this month!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

*phew* I think I replied to everyone since my last visit! Please don't take it personally if I missed you out, not really being on BnB for the last 3 days because of work etc means you miss out on a hell of a lot!!!!

AFM - I am on CD9, filling myself up with pomegranate, fertilitea, folic acid and everything else you could imagine in preparation for ov!

Usually I don't tell hubby too much about cycles and stuff because he has a real issue with knowing too much as it makes it all 'scientific' as he puts it and he doesn't then feel in the mood as easily as he thinks too much. But he's been moaning lately about how he's getting old and won't ever have a kid etc.

This time I just said to him the other day, right, shall we just go for it this month? Really try hard to shag each others brains out at the right times? He said ok! LOL! I was expecting him to tell me off for putting pressure on him.
So I told him that we need to do it every day from thursday this week, to weds next and that we should mix it up a bit with morning, lunch time and evening, just to get the best chances.

Now I know that some people say not every day to give the spermies a chance to build up etc. but I am of the opinion that probablity says, the more the merrier.

We've done the every other day thing and well, it's not worked so far, so daily and sometimes twice daily is this months plan.

CM is watery atm so looks like the EWCM is on the way.

Getting excited that this month will be the one, but I know myself and I will get so pissed if hubby doesn't stick to his side of the deal, if he doesn't initiate some of :sex: over the next few days, I can see a fight brewing!


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2......
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :( I usually invest my AF time into planning new things for next cycle, just to get me all excited and raring to go! :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I started temping at the end of the last cycle to try to get into the habit but i'm going to do it properly this month to make sure i am ovulating etc. Although because when I woke up I could feel i'd come on (sorry tmi) i forgot about my temp completely and just ran straight to the bathroom to check :(. In your experience do you think it will matter if i just miss today?


----------



## Laura91

Jo_Bean - Thanks, I think I was lucky to be fair as I've read a lot of people who go to the doctors get told to wait till the year mark. I had a lovely young(ish) female doctor and she did all sorts of checks for me at my appointment - had a poke around my belly, my back and asked me all sorts of questions. When I go back I'm gonna ask for her again. She made me feel at ease, especially with me being 20 I thought she would be quite funny about my age but nope.

My OH's the same with regards to not wanting to know too much about my cycles as he says it puts too much pressure on him which I totally understand - I wish I could not pay attention to my cycles and just hope for the best but it's not an option :haha:



> ...said to him the other day, right, shall we just go for it this month? Really try hard to shag each others brains out at the right times?

:rofl:

When are you going to be testing? x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Wow Laura, that's pretty good! I would definitely hang on to that doctor if you can!

I'm the same, I wish I could un-know all the things that I know, but then I probably wouldn't do it at the right times.

I'm planning to test on 8th May - 2 days after my birthday, but if I'm honest, the drawer full of approx.30 hpts will be telling me otherwise, so realistically I'll be testing from about 1DPO! :rofl:

what about you?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ok back from the docs...

She has told me to stop taking vit B complex... Messing with my cycles hence all this spotting and no full flow. She is counting today as CD3 so sent me for blood test today..

Got to have more bloods done on CD19 - should be CD21 but as my cycle is short she wants it then, however that's a sunday followed by a bank holiday monday... so going on the friday (4th may) at CD 17 and on tuesday (8th may) CD 21 and hope she can get a rough idea of the CD19 levels!

Also got to have all the bloody STD tests done again!! GGrrr.

She also wants a SA from DH - and wants us back for a double appointment on 14th May.

Also found out that because DH has 2 boys - We won't get the 1 IVF intervention the NHS give for free 

Also told me not to worry about my low BBT levels she has said they are fine! Also my thyroid level is 1.9 - which apparently is good?

Very happy she is doing something about it and quickly, but she is leaving our practice in mid July! Hope it's sorted by then!!

So basically i'm back to square one where i was 10 years ago! Hopefully i'll get some proper answers this time!

xx


----------



## Magan85

AF got me in full flow on wednesday too, but im ok with it now, going for sushi with a good friend today! (I always let myself have sushi when I know im out because I will miss it when I hit the jackpot! Hehe, dying my hair sometime this weekend too and just allowing myself to be less obsessed :) Im only letting myself on BNB a few times a day too.. I was so obbsessive last cycle that I would be on here litteraly every waking moment that I was home and even at work on my playbook.. feels good to have control of myself again... hope I can stay this way the rest of this cycle haha. How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies i'm out this month and onto cycle #2......
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun :( I usually invest my AF time into planning new things for next cycle, just to get me all excited and raring to go! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I started temping at the end of the last cycle to try to get into the habit but i'm going to do it properly this month to make sure i am ovulating etc. Although because when I woke up I could feel i'd come on (sorry tmi) i forgot about my temp completely and just ran straight to the bathroom to check :(. In your experience do you think it will matter if i just miss today?Click to expand...

No it won't matter if you miss a day. Especially not at the end of the cycle. The most important ones are for a week around ovulation. I am constantly missing out random temps, it's not made much of a difference to me unless it's around ov time.


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw shells, sorry you're back to square one, but at least something is happening now. So fingers crossed you have all the tests and that you get answers!!!!!!
If she is leaving mid July, the likelyhood is that by then, she would have done the tests that she needs to do. If they have to refer you to a fertility specialist, then that wouldn't likely be the same doc anyway.

Where are you in the UK? We only get 1 funded try because of our postcode, but I have to get to a lower bmi to qualify.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magan - I know what you mean. Somehow things take over and before you know it, you're doing nothing with your life except everything to do with ttc. It's nice to get a balance back :)

If any of us need you personally when you aren't on here, we'll just PM you anway ;)


----------



## Magan85

Hehe sounds good, you ladies are such a great support :) 

Ive been trying to come up with things to keep me busy.. aside from packing because thats really no fun at all.. lol So Ive started reading catching fire last night.. I was so caught up in ttc that I didnt think I had time to read! Lol ... oh my I cant belive how far gone I was lol... Ive also started trying to knit... Im working on my first scarf that I was hoping to sell for donations for a fundrasier that Im doing but Its turning out so aweful lol I have a friend thats making some for me so they will be sellable haha! 
What do you ladies to keep your mind off things?


----------



## xxshellsxx

Jo_Bean said:


> aw shells, sorry you're back to square one, but at least something is happening now. So fingers crossed you have all the tests and that you get answers!!!!!!
> If she is leaving mid July, the likelyhood is that by then, she would have done the tests that she needs to do. If they have to refer you to a fertility specialist, then that wouldn't likely be the same doc anyway.
> 
> Where are you in the UK? We only get 1 funded try because of our postcode, but I have to get to a lower bmi to qualify.

Yeah i'm hoping she's done all she can do by then and we've moved in the right direction.

I'm in the midlands, The first time i went through this, i was told 1 round of NHS IVF with ICSI - but had to pay around £2,000 for direct retrieval of his sperm - BUT only once i was 30 and lost 5 stone!!. I lost the 5 stone, but never got to the top of the list as we separated when i was 29. ( 4 years after joining the list).

But i didn't know, that because DH has 2 boys, I now don't qualify for the free attempt anymore and will have to go to a clinic and pay... so i'm hoping we don't need to go down that route!!

xx


----------



## jellybeanxx

Hi ladies! I'd love to join the team :) Currently waiting on hormone blood tests due to late AF and BFNs.

I also get caught up in ttc, doing an OU chemistry course and going to work seem to be my only distractions! That and fussing my cats, can't forget my furr babies!


----------



## BBWttc29

Has anyone received their BFP after bd'ing 2 days before ovulation


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magan85 said:


> Hehe sounds good, you ladies are such a great support :)
> 
> Ive been trying to come up with things to keep me busy.. aside from packing because thats really no fun at all.. lol So Ive started reading catching fire last night.. I was so caught up in ttc that I didnt think I had time to read! Lol ... oh my I cant belive how far gone I was lol... Ive also started trying to knit... Im working on my first scarf that I was hoping to sell for donations for a fundrasier that Im doing but Its turning out so aweful lol I have a friend thats making some for me so they will be sellable haha!
> What do you ladies to keep your mind off things?

I crochet! I make and sell lots of different things, I never got on with knitting but love crochet, maye if you are struggling you could try crochet instead? I think it's easier. 

Other things to pass the time, I tidy the house, buy things, design new garden/kitchen/bedroom ideas only for hubby to say we're not changing it.
I think it's some sort of nesting urge. :haha:



xxshellsxx said:


> I'm in the midlands, The first time i went through this, i was told 1 round of NHS IVF with ICSI - but had to pay around £2,000 for direct retrieval of his sperm - BUT only once i was 30 and lost 5 stone!!. I lost the 5 stone, but never got to the top of the list as we separated when i was 29. ( 4 years after joining the list).
> 
> But i didn't know, that because DH has 2 boys, I now don't qualify for the free attempt anymore and will have to go to a clinic and pay... so i'm hoping we don't need to go down that route!!
> 
> xx

That completely sucks. I hate the rules they have to put in place, I understand the need for rules but the cut offs and sense behind them are stupid!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: jellybeanxx

Jump on in - you are very welcome! You and your hubby look so cute in your picture :D bless!

How long have you been ttc? Are these your first lot of tests?


----------



## Laura91

Jo_Bean - Ooh you're birthday's 2 days after mine then :thumbup: I'm glad it's not only me that tests right away :haha: It would be an amazing birthday present for you 

I have no idea when I ovulated or when AF is due as my cycles are being rebellious so I have been testing everyday(ish) for the last week :blush::haha:! x

Shells - That's silly about the IVF and your DH just because he has one with a previous partner :hugs: It's a completely new relationship and completely new circumstances and you shouldn't be judged by anything else. Hope everything works out for you x

Magan - Sorry about AF :hugs: I give myself little treats when she arrives too - generally wine :blush::haha:! x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oooh! it's a reat month for birthdays :D:D

May the 4th be with you :blush::rofl: bet you've not heard that before lol

Let's hope we both get really nice birthday presents this year then!


----------



## jellybeanxx

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: jellybeanxx
> 
> Jump on in - you are very welcome! You and your hubby look so cute in your picture :D bless!
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Are these your first lot of tests?

Thanks! Had my implant out 1st November last year, and yes, these are my first tests, quite nervous!


----------



## nexis

Hi, can I join? I'm 26, TTC#1 after 5 years on bcp. Stopped it in september, AF arrived in november but since then no AF and BFN's. Waiting for an appointment with doctor on tuesday about blood tests that showed slightly high testosterone, CD153 today.


----------



## Jo_Bean

jellybeanxx said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> :hi: jellybeanxx
> 
> Jump on in - you are very welcome! You and your hubby look so cute in your picture :D bless!
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Are these your first lot of tests?
> 
> Thanks! Had my implant out 1st November last year, and yes, these are my first tests, quite nervous!Click to expand...

Exciting! Fingers crossed, don't be nervous about the tests or anything, it's all a step in the right direction xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: nexis

Welcome to our crazy gang!
That's a whopper of a cycle hun :hugs: hope the docs can shed some light on the situation xxxx


----------



## josephine75

Wowww ladies our team is so big and growing day by day, welcome to all our new ladies :flower: 

I've been so busy lately and still haven't managed to catch up with everything.

So I'm cycle day 24 of a 28 day cycle and I don't know what's happening crosshairs on FF say I OV on day 17 but I believe it was quite early this time and was actually day 13 - I had pos Opk's, high temp and OV pain likenive never had before, but this time there has been no spotting since !! Usually I have brown/pink smudges for the whole TWW or until AF shows but not a thing this time, I have caved and tested twice ... Both BFN but I still have no AF symptoms, which I always get, fingers crossed its because there's a BFP waiting, but I'm gunna wait now till Tuesday and see what happens I don't want to get my hopes up :thumbup:

How's everyone else doing, JoB how are you I've missed you xxxx

:dust::dust:


----------



## Magan85

Hey ladies Im excited to say that I finally got up the nerve to talk to my doctor today about our TTC journey :D.. I was kind of forced to make an appointment today when I started feeling very ill before lunch (I still went I needed my sushi) Some of the things that I thought might have been pregnancy symtoms are still there and they are testing me for a kidney infection :( But on the plus side my doctor was very supportive and is getting the ball rolling with a physical (yikes) and shes sending me for a pelvic ultrasound just to see if theres anything wrong! That way if we end up hitting our year mark I can go to a FS right away! I love my doctor! 
I was just curious my cousins told me she had to be on clomid.. if they find somthing in the ultra sound can my dr percribe me that or does the FS have to? 
I asked OH tonight if his ex wife had PCOS because they had a really hard time and she had PCOS.. but he got her preg 3 times but they all ended in miscaraiges. So I dont think there was a problem with him? Although that was years ago


----------



## Jo_Bean

josephine75 said:


> Wowww ladies our team is so big and growing day by day, welcome to all our new ladies :flower:
> 
> I've been so busy lately and still haven't managed to catch up with everything.
> 
> So I'm cycle day 24 of a 28 day cycle and I don't know what's happening crosshairs on FF say I OV on day 17 but I believe it was quite early this time and was actually day 13 - I had pos Opk's, high temp and OV pain likenive never had before, but this time there has been no spotting since !! Usually I have brown/pink smudges for the whole TWW or until AF shows but not a thing this time, I have caved and tested twice ... Both BFN but I still have no AF symptoms, which I always get, fingers crossed its because there's a BFP waiting, but I'm gunna wait now till Tuesday and see what happens I don't want to get my hopes up :thumbup:
> 
> How's everyone else doing, JoB how are you I've missed you xxxx
> 
> :dust::dust:


Hey Jo xxxxx

Missed you too hun! It sounds like you've got something to get a little hopeful about this cycle! Not meaning to encourage you with getting too excited, but it sounds really promising! I would LOVE LOVE LOVE it if you got your bfp! I would defo start making you one of my baby blankets to post up to you :D

I'm good ta, really going for it this month! Let's hope we both finally get our long awaited sticky beans! But if not, we always have next month and we can pick eachother up and go for it again!

Nice to *see* you xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magan, that's really good news about your doctor, they sound lovely!

Let's hope that they can just confirm that nothing is wrong and maybe they just need to tell you that for it to happen xxx

I'm afraid I don't know anything about clomid :( Never discussed it with my doc, sorry!


----------



## Magan85

Thanks Jo Bean! And yes it will be good news to hear if nothing is wrong as ive always feared it. Im doing well with not going crazy so far!! Im proud of myself haha


----------



## AmberDW

Would love to join...i stalked ur guys other thread but only posted maybe once..i just found out im pregnant a week ago and a bit worried about my weight. I had a miscarriage in december and just hope weight didnt have anything to do with it. Im not sure how far along i am now but going off my last period im almost 6 weeks


----------



## cravemyheart

No shot for dear fiancé this month. The money is needed elsewhere. But I'm pretty sure I Od today. My cp was high soft and open and I have ewcm. So we dtd. This is really early in my cycle though. But maybe that's why I haven't had any luck yet. Wish me luck.


----------



## petesgirl20

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to let everyone know that I successfully ovulated EARLY with my first time taking Evening Primrose Oil. From cd 1 to ovulation, I took 2,000 mg (2 soft gells) a day, one first thing in the morning and one before bed. I have 35 day cycles, in which I usually O on cd 22c and this month with the EPO I O'd on CD 17 or 18 (not temping because it stresses me out). So for any ladies who have long and/or irregular periods this might be something for you too look into, it also increased my CM, I usually never have CM but with EPO i did notice some CM, it wasnt alot but definately there, and I BD with Preseed to suffice for anything more I would need in terms of CM. The funny thing is when I researched EPO alot of women said that it took 2 or 3 months before they noticed any difference, and surprisingly, I O'd early during my first cycle of intake!!!

Hope this helped someone!!!! Good luck!!! Im officailly 1 dpo so fx'd for a :bfp: this month!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good for you petesgirl!!!
Fx'd and :dust: xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

cravemyheart said:


> No shot for dear fiancé this month. The money is needed elsewhere. But I'm pretty sure I Od today. My cp was high soft and open and I have ewcm. So we dtd. This is really early in my cycle though. But maybe that's why I haven't had any luck yet. Wish me luck.

Hey that's good if you know you ov'd though! Fx'd xxx :dust:


----------



## kezza2012

Can i join :) .. Im a newbie to the forum, so Hi everyone :) 

Been ttc for a year now with no luck, went to the docters on friday and have been sent to have blood tests.. Which need to be done a week before af is due. Hoping she aint 18 days late again.. Unless its for a good reason lol 

:dust: and lots of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: kezza2012 

Of course you can! It's been a bit quiet here over the weekend. Not sure where everyone is!

That's good that the docs are starting to look into things though. Fx'd you won't need their help!


----------



## ttc_num 1

Team Curvy Bumps! Yeah! 

I am new to the threads and in my 2ww .....patiently of course..I have only been ttc for about a month now with my s/o of 5 yrs....soo hoping I will have good news soon!


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies :flower:

Whew what a weekend!! Ovulation calcualtors had me as ovulating Saturday. Was focused on it all week then when Saturday rolled around we were really busy doing heavy garden work all day and I was so tired I cheated on my healthy eating plan :dohh: and ordered pizza so I didn't have to cook. After we stuffed our faces we settled down really tired and bloated when suddenly I remembered it was O day!! Because I was just so exhauseted I made the mistake of suggesting to hubby that we just do a quick one because neither of us were in the mood :blush: I think he thought that I just wanted to get it over and done with so of course we argued and ended up not DTD at all :dohh:
Made up for it today but I am worried we missed that O. I don't hold too much weight with what these calculators say but we shall see.

I other news garden is starting to look so much better I can actually picture us out there in the summer having a BBQ or something :thumbup:


Hope everyone is doing great :flower:


----------



## PandaMao

Erg! I had a nice long response typed up for all the stuff I had missed and my computer crashed and ate it :( I guess I'll just give an update and go from there. Oh technology, why do we have to have such a love and hate relationship?

Over the weekend I found out someone else is pregnant. This girl is only 19 and has so many problems! She is bipolar (on meds, but they are clearly not helping), she tried to kill herself a couple months ago because she got into an argument with her husband about doing the dishes (seriously, what the hell?). She had her infant son right next to her in the bedroom while she started downing pills! Her husband and her have such a toxic relationship, they really shouldn't even have the one child they do have. They are constantly breaking up and getting back together, it's so ridiculous! Her husband is a friend of my sister in laws and they stayed with my inlaws for awhile so that is how I know them. I would never call them friends of mine, that's for sure! I hate to be so judgemental, but it is really hard not to be in this situation. I really don't think they deserve even one baby and here they are pregnant with number two! They were trying apparently (even though she just tried to kill herself) and they are broken up yet again! Ughh! This stresses me out so much. Sorry it's such a long rant, but I just needed to get it out.

Now about me, today is CD1 again. I took fertilaid all cycle and I o'd normal and had a 13 day luteal phase so that put me right back where I should've been unlike last cycle, but still no baby for me! I had been feeling pre AF cramping the last 2 days so I knew she was on her way, plus my temp was dropping the last couple days too. I talked with hubby and I'm going to go in to my doctor and talk to them about trying to conceive. I don't like doctors and try to avoid them (haven't been in years, I know, I'm bad!). We're pretty close to 8 months now so we can hopefully get some preliminary stuff out of the way and if nothing happens by a year we can get referred to a specialist. I don't want something to be wrong obviously, but if there is I just want them to find it and fix it.

Since the computer ate my responses I'll just respond to the last page here.

petesgirl- I've considered taking EPO, but I've been taking fertilecm instead. I'm going to give it another month and see since I have seen postive changes. Glad to hear it helped you so quickly! I didn't know it helped you O earlier though. Is it supposed to do that? I just knew about it helping with CM.

kezza- Of course you can join! Welcome :D Good for you for going ot the docs. I need to get there myself! Hopefully they find some answers for you soon.

ttc_num1 - Hi welcome to the boards and the thread! Hopefully you get your BFP real fast!

bbbunny- Hey there! Those ovulation calculators aren't very accurate in my experience, but if it is accurate for you then hopefully you got to DTD a few days before as well. According to data on fertility friend most women get pregnant from DTD 1 to 2 days before ovulation and not on the day of ovulation itself. Sorry to hear you and the OH had a bad fight though. It can be so hard to get the BD in that we need to when we're tired, I know it all too well! Also, glad to hear that all your hard work out in the garden is paying off. My backyard is starting to look like a jungle. Hubby hasn't mowed it at all since last fall and now that it's warmer it's starting to grow again. Hopefully he'll do it tomorrow, lol.

Alright, hope all you curvy ladies are doing well. Had a long day today being in horrible pain curled in the fetal position on the couch so I guess I'll be off to bed soon. Anyone else get really bad AF cramps take anything that helps for it? I just sit here with a heating pad on so high I start to burn my skin a bit. It's the only thing that seems to help!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: ttc_num1

Welcome :) Let's hope your TWW flies by and you get good news! Xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bbbunny - poor sweet. If you did ov on sat it would be ok that you did it the day before. That one time isn't everything xx

The garden sounds like it's coming along lovely! You will have to show us pictures!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Panda - I know what you mean about that girl. There are so many things about that story that make me want to scream and shake my head. The poor kids :(

Sorry to hear you are back to cd1 :( That's good news that your cycle seemed a bit more normal though. Let's hope you get everything ready for this cycle and it's the one!!!!

Hope the cramps go away soon xxx


----------



## Laura91

Jo_Bean - Only heard "May the 4th be with you" a few times, strangely since I came on here :haha: Fingers crossed for you, I don't think anything amazing happened this cycle :nope: tested this morning after having 2 nights of the same dream - me getting a BFP - and nothing :shrug: x

Josephine - Good luck for testing :thumbup: x

Magan - Well done on talking to the doctor, I did it in February and was so nervous it's unreal! Glad you got a nice doctor like me :) I hear of a lot of people getting very unhelpful doctors x

AmberDW - Congratulations! x

Cravemyheart - Good luck! x

Petesgirl - Good to know about the EPO, my cycles are ridiculous since coming off BCP (68,47 and 59 so far). Can you get them from most shops? x 

Panda - Sorry about the girl you 'know' :hugs: if one more of my OH's friends gets pregnant before me I swear I'll scream! Most of them didn't plan on getting pregnant and even better 'don't really want kids' :saywhat: how does it always happen to these people first?? Good luck at the doctors :thumbup: I tend to get bad AF cramps and I take Feminax (sp?) not sure if it's just a UK thing but I think it's generally for AF pains x


----------



## magic_angel

Magan85 said:


> Hehe sounds good, you ladies are such a great support :)
> 
> Ive been trying to come up with things to keep me busy.. aside from packing because thats really no fun at all.. lol So Ive started reading catching fire last night.. I was so caught up in ttc that I didnt think I had time to read! Lol ... oh my I cant belive how far gone I was lol... Ive also started trying to knit... Im working on my first scarf that I was hoping to sell for donations for a fundrasier that Im doing but Its turning out so aweful lol I have a friend thats making some for me so they will be sellable haha!
> What do you ladies to keep your mind off things?

Hey magan you ok? I find talking to these ladies is a great way to take my mind off things, also knitting, painting, drawing, sorting my diary out with all that charts for the next cycle helps too just have to wait for af to show her face, reading is a good way too but ive not read any of my books for ages as ive not had the patience to just sit still and be quiet so ive left them on the shelf :)
Im glad you spoke to your doctor and your getting somewhere, i too love my doctor shes so nice and supportive not judgemental :) im waiting for a ultrasound because they want to test me for PCOS and im bricking it..... they said the appointment could take up to 6 weeks to be sent out to me so im sitting waiting nervously :/ hope everythings ok for you hun :) 



jellybeanxx said:


> Hi ladies! I'd love to join the team :) Currently waiting on hormone blood tests due to late AF and BFNs.
> 
> I also get caught up in ttc, doing an OU chemistry course and going to work seem to be my only distractions! That and fussing my cats, can't forget my furr babies!

Hey jellybean have you had results back or when are they due? im currently waiting on blood results as i too have no af and bfn so they tested for thyroid problems and fasting glucose which im still unsure what thats for :shrug:
My furr baby is in the form of a cocky 2 year old labrador and shes being a little naughty over the past few days so shes grounded :haha: hope you get everything sorted soon, how many days past af are you?



BBWttc29 said:


> Has anyone received their BFP after bd'ing 2 days before ovulation

Hi bbwttc they say 2 days before is still good enough to get that bfp as the spermies can still live up there so you should be fine hun :)



nexis said:


> Hi, can I join? I'm 26, TTC#1 after 5 years on bcp. Stopped it in september, AF arrived in november but since then no AF and BFN's. Waiting for an appointment with doctor on tuesday about blood tests that showed slightly high testosterone, CD153 today.

Hi nexis i feel for you hun, im on cd 83 or something, ive lost count but its on my ticker, and its driving me CRAZY as ive never had one this long before :( before my periods regulated they were between 45-65 days then when they regulated i had 8 months of 30 day cycles and now this one :( waiting on all my results to come back so see whats up, hope everythings ok for you and let us know what the tests say hun :hugs:



josephine75 said:


> Wowww ladies our team is so big and growing day by day, welcome to all our new ladies :flower:
> 
> I've been so busy lately and still haven't managed to catch up with everything.
> 
> So I'm cycle day 24 of a 28 day cycle and I don't know what's happening crosshairs on FF say I OV on day 17 but I believe it was quite early this time and was actually day 13 - I had pos Opk's, high temp and OV pain likenive never had before, but this time there has been no spotting since !! Usually I have brown/pink smudges for the whole TWW or until AF shows but not a thing this time, I have caved and tested twice ... Both BFN but I still have no AF symptoms, which I always get, fingers crossed its because there's a BFP waiting, but I'm gunna wait now till Tuesday and see what happens I don't want to get my hopes up :thumbup:
> 
> How's everyone else doing, JoB how are you I've missed you xxxx
> 
> :dust::dust:

Hye josephine ive missed you :) Really hope its a BFP for you hun will keep my fingers crossed for you and sending lots of sticky glue and baby :dust: xxx




AmberDW said:


> Would love to join...i stalked ur guys other thread but only posted maybe once..i just found out im pregnant a week ago and a bit worried about my weight. I had a miscarriage in december and just hope weight didnt have anything to do with it. Im not sure how far along i am now but going off my last period im almost 6 weeks

Congrats Amber sorry your post got side tracked amongst all the new comers etc we are trying to be on the ball lol
Please dont stress too much darlin as we dont want it stressing your body out, you need to just make it UBER comfy in there now so that the sticky bean can burrow away for a happy 9months :) keep us posted hun :hugs:



cravemyheart said:


> No shot for dear fiancé this month. The money is needed elsewhere. But I'm pretty sure I Od today. My cp was high soft and open and I have ewcm. So we dtd. This is really early in my cycle though. But maybe that's why I haven't had any luck yet. Wish me luck.

LOTS OF LUCK LOTS OF LUCK :) fingers crossed to the point where they are cramping hun :) good luck 



petesgirl20 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I successfully ovulated EARLY with my first time taking Evening Primrose Oil. From cd 1 to ovulation, I took 2,000 mg (2 soft gells) a day, one first thing in the morning and one before bed. I have 35 day cycles, in which I usually O on cd 22c and this month with the EPO I O'd on CD 17 or 18 (not temping because it stresses me out). So for any ladies who have long and/or irregular periods this might be something for you too look into, it also increased my CM, I usually never have CM but with EPO i did notice some CM, it wasnt alot but definately there, and I BD with Preseed to suffice for anything more I would need in terms of CM. The funny thing is when I researched EPO alot of women said that it took 2 or 3 months before they noticed any difference, and surprisingly, I O'd early during my first cycle of intake!!!
> 
> Hope this helped someone!!!! Good luck!!! Im officailly 1 dpo so fx'd for a :bfp: this month!!!

Hey petesgirl congrats on the ov'ing glad it worked for you first time, as im on cd80+ and no sign of af i need help in asking the doc for things that will regulate my cycle as im just going out of my mind here waiting for her to show her pigging face, i was told prevera will make me come on so ill be asking about that but i need something to regulate them so i never have to go through this stress again so ill deffo be asking about that :) how long were your cycles before you took it? 
Fingers crossed for you hun really hope you get that bfp soon :)



kezza2012 said:


> Can i join :) .. Im a newbie to the forum, so Hi everyone :)
> 
> Been ttc for a year now with no luck, went to the docters on friday and have been sent to have blood tests.. Which need to be done a week before af is due. Hoping she aint 18 days late again.. Unless its for a good reason lol
> 
> :dust: and lots of luck to everyone xx

 Welcome Kezza, thats what my dad calls me :) good luck with the blood tests it looks like a few of us are having them done at the moment so keep us posted of what they say hun, hope you dont have to wait for af and shes on time for you :)



ttc_num 1 said:


> Team Curvy Bumps! Yeah!
> 
> I am new to the threads and in my 2ww .....patiently of course..I have only been ttc for about a month now with my s/o of 5 yrs....soo hoping I will have good news soon!

Hey ttc_num1 welcome to team curvies :) Fingers crossed for you and i hope you wont be waiting long for that :bfp: :)



bbbunny said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> 
> Whew what a weekend!! Ovulation calcualtors had me as ovulating Saturday. Was focused on it all week then when Saturday rolled around we were really busy doing heavy garden work all day and I was so tired I cheated on my healthy eating plan :dohh: and ordered pizza so I didn't have to cook. After we stuffed our faces we settled down really tired and bloated when suddenly I remembered it was O day!! Because I was just so exhauseted I made the mistake of suggesting to hubby that we just do a quick one because neither of us were in the mood :blush: I think he thought that I just wanted to get it over and done with so of course we argued and ended up not DTD at all :dohh:
> Made up for it today but I am worried we missed that O. I don't hold too much weight with what these calculators say but we shall see.
> 
> I other news garden is starting to look so much better I can actually picture us out there in the summer having a BBQ or something :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great :flower:

Hey bunny how you doing chick? hope everythings ok, glad to hear the garden is coming along, jo is right we do need to see pictures of this magical place :) hope you caught that little eggy in time hun fingers crossed for you :)



PandaMao said:


> Erg! I had a nice long response typed up for all the stuff I had missed and my computer crashed and ate it :( I guess I'll just give an update and go from there. Oh technology, why do we have to have such a love and hate relationship?
> 
> 
> i too wrote out everything and then my lovely dog came over and put her MAHOOOOOOSIVE head on the laptop and its all gone so ive missed loads of people out but im trying to catch up :) this thread just shoots through the roof if you dont check in everyday.... :)
> 
> Sorry to hear your upset about that young girl, its hard when i see people walking about with big baby bumps and kids in tow and they dont actually like their kids half the time, i just want one (well 2 but ill be happy with 1) and they have 5 or 6 kids it angers me but i cant let it get my down anymore, if i want a baby im just going to have to work my ass off for one, failing that ill kidnap my baby cousin as shes 5 months old and bloody adorable :) massive big blue eyes and blonde hair :)
> Anyway i hope your relaxing and taking it easy, your time will come darlin, just give yourself a break :hugs:
> 
> And last but not least, my lovely Jo-bean, hope are you babe, ive missed you, ive not had af yet and i know i said i wont be coming on until she arrives but i was missing my curvy girls too much so had to drop in and say hello :) hope your doing good :) :hugs: xx
> 
> AFM well Ive called my doctor to see if the results are in and they are so shes made an appointment for friday and 3.30pm to talk about them, im a little worried as usually if i ask the woman behind the front desk if she can tell me them over the phone and i wont grass her up she usually tells me the results if they are all ok but this time she just said ill let the doctor discuss them with you so i think they may have found something :/
> On a plus note my smear test results came through my door on friday and everything is ok there, just waiting on the appointment to come through about the ultrasound which is the one im nervous about so its a waiting game yet again for me :/ my body likes punishing me for some reason, to punish it in return i might just eat food that my body doesnt like just to show it who's boss!!! :haha:
> 
> Anyways im really sorry if ive missed anyone out, ill try and go through the posts to see who ive missed, welcome to all new comers, hope everyones ok and sending lots and lots of :dust: and sticky glue to you all :)Click to expand...


----------



## magic_angel

Laura91 said:


> Jo_Bean - Only heard "May the 4th be with you" a few times, strangely since I came on here :haha: Fingers crossed for you, I don't think anything amazing happened this cycle :nope: tested this morning after having 2 nights of the same dream - me getting a BFP - and nothing :shrug: x
> 
> Josephine - Good luck for testing :thumbup: x
> 
> Magan - Well done on talking to the doctor, I did it in February and was so nervous it's unreal! Glad you got a nice doctor like me :) I hear of a lot of people getting very unhelpful doctors x
> 
> AmberDW - Congratulations! x
> 
> Cravemyheart - Good luck! x
> 
> Petesgirl - Good to know about the EPO, my cycles are ridiculous since coming off BCP (68,47 and 59 so far). Can you get them from most shops? x
> 
> Panda - Sorry about the girl you 'know' :hugs: if one more of my OH's friends gets pregnant before me I swear I'll scream! Most of them didn't plan on getting pregnant and even better 'don't really want kids' :saywhat: how does it always happen to these people first?? Good luck at the doctors :thumbup: I tend to get bad AF cramps and I take Feminax (sp?) not sure if it's just a UK thing but I think it's generally for AF pains x

Hi laura sorry i missed you out hun you snuck past me there :) hope everythings ok :) i too agree with the Feminax for painful af as ive suffered from the age of 13 with really bad af pains to the point where im curled up on the floor in a corner and cant move for 3 days with them, lots of :dust: for you :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Magic - welcome back hun! All of you ladies disappeared for a while then, I thought you'd all abandoned me! LOL!

I'm sure there are other reasons why she won't discuss the results with you.. maybe they've had some rule changes, or maybe a doctor was stood behind her when she was on the phone to you? I would try not to worry about it and although that's hard, it's better for you to try not being stressed.
My sister's friend was told she couldn't have kids and then found out she was 8 months pregnant - she'd had AF all the way through and the kid was fine, so weird things happen. Maybe you already have a bean growing in there? Or maybe stressing about stuff isn't helping the witch get through for her visit.
xxxxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

So I thought I'd write an update on my cycle, I realised I've not really said much about myself lately as I've been so busy keeping up with all you lovely new bumpies!!

So I think I'm due ov tomorrow or weds. I've had a high reading on the CBFM this morning and I'm hoping it will go to peak tomorrow morning. My temperature is confirming this as it's been at the lowest point for the last 2 days. So I'm hoping for a peak reading tomorrow then a temp rise for 3 days in a row after that, then I will have gotten my lovely crosshairs on FF and confirmed ov.

We've been :sex: like rabbits too, so everything seems to be falling into place.

I am feeling mega positive this cycle, I know I'm likely to set myself up for a fall but at least we can say we've done everything!!!


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_bean I hope this is your month. You sound so positive and I think that can make a difference.

Why is it every month something happens that makes me feel like such a newbie when it comes to TTC. Late this morning I started with a stomach ache that has now turned into full on AF cramps. A lot of the time when I O I get one sided cramping but this is nothing like that it is exactly like AF and I keep thinking she is here. I think I should have O'd sometime over the last couple of days so it is wayyyyy to early for AF so I have no idea what is going on. I keep worrying that my cycle has messed up and she is on her way. It's been hurting me so much I have had to come and lie down as even my back hurts like when AF is here. It also feels a little damp so I have to keep checking to make sure she hasn't come. Every time I think I have this whole thing figured out it throws me a curve ball and I am left feeling like I don't know my body at all.

Damn this healthy eating kick I neeeeeed chocolate but I will resist!!!


----------



## bbbunny

Just after posting the above I went to the bathroom and AF is here :shrug:

I have no idea why she is early I didn't even get a 2 week wait. 

My last few cycles have been like this

January 15th
February 17th
March 30th
April 23rd

So thats 33 days, 41 days and 24 days :shrug:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Well after the AF from hell yesterday, cramps and headache beyond pain relief control, slept for 3 hours yesterday afternoon and hibernated away... today i feel so much better!

Just rang the doctors for my CD3 blood results and here they are:

FSH - 5.8
LH - 5.8
TSH - 1.73 (was 1.9 6 months ago)

Kidney and liver function - normal
Full blood count - satisfactory

found a link in LTTC forum someone had posted out CLICK HERE and it seems they are pretty much spot on which is good news! Just need to wait for the days to arrive and go through and see what happens with those!

xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

oh bbbunny :( sorry :witch: came early :( :hugs:

that sounds like you must have ov'd earlier than you thought, unless it's IB, is it proper full on AF or just a bit?


----------



## Jo_Bean

I've just been stalking through both of our threads and started noticing some of members seem to have gotten their bfp!!

So a belated 
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png

to the following ladies!

memebrown
saffiya
Baby_Dreams
guineagirl
meggie1015

If you are out there lurking, we're all really proud of you!


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> oh bbbunny :( sorry :witch: came early :( :hugs:
> 
> that sounds like you must have ov'd earlier than you thought, unless it's IB, is it proper full on AF or just a bit?

Full on AF and quite painful too just to put the boot in a little more lol 

Cannot believe there are so many BFPs rolling in its so great :thumbup:

Great job on tracking them down too :flower:


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw rubbish :hugs:

that awful b:witch: :(


----------



## nexis

magic_angel said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join? I'm 26, TTC#1 after 5 years on bcp. Stopped it in september, AF arrived in november but since then no AF and BFN's. Waiting for an appointment with doctor on tuesday about blood tests that showed slightly high testosterone, CD153 today.
> 
> Hi nexis i feel for you hun, im on cd 83 or something, ive lost count but its on my ticker, and its driving me CRAZY as ive never had one this long before :( before my periods regulated they were between 45-65 days then when they regulated i had 8 months of 30 day cycles and now this one :( waiting on all my results to come back so see whats up, hope everythings ok for you and let us know what the tests say hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) I'll definitely let you all know how it goes tomorrow. Just glad that it's quite an early appointment as I won't have to wait too long in the morning before it's time to go. The time between appointments has really dragged because I just want to get it done so I know what's going on.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck nexis xxxxxx


----------



## kcsandoval

Had my first positive this weekend...I'm SO HAPPY!!! Now I'm in the TWW and this I'm going to test 5/11; next month is my one year anniversary and it will be so nice to give this present to my DH.


----------



## josephine75

bbbunny said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> oh bbbunny :( sorry :witch: came early :( :hugs:
> 
> that sounds like you must have ov'd earlier than you thought, unless it's IB, is it proper full on AF or just a bit?
> 
> Full on AF and quite painful too just to put the boot in a little more lol
> 
> Cannot believe there are so many BFPs rolling in its so great :thumbup:
> 
> Great job on tracking them down too :flower:Click to expand...

Oh Bbunny looks like me and you are in the same boat :( 
AF has reared her ugly head here too, so back to the drawing board for us, I'm so [email protected]*ing angry I could scream, I stupidly let myself believe this was our month ... how silly am I, why would anything good like that happen to me, why would this month be any different, I am sooo close to giving up, I don't know if I can keep on like this !!!!

Sorry for hijacking your post hun, I just needed to let go :cry:

Hope your ok and all you other lovely ladies :nope:


----------



## bbbunny

josephine75 said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> oh bbbunny :( sorry :witch: came early :( :hugs:
> 
> that sounds like you must have ov'd earlier than you thought, unless it's IB, is it proper full on AF or just a bit?
> 
> Full on AF and quite painful too just to put the boot in a little more lol
> 
> Cannot believe there are so many BFPs rolling in its so great :thumbup:
> 
> Great job on tracking them down too :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Bbunny looks like me and you are in the same boat :(
> AF has reared her ugly head here too, so back to the drawing board for us, I'm so [email protected]*ing angry I could scream, I stupidly let myself believe this was our month ... how silly am I, why would anything good like that happen to me, why would this month be any different, I am sooo close to giving up, I don't know if I can keep on like this !!!!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your post hun, I just needed to let go :cry:
> 
> Hope your ok and all you other lovely ladies :nope:Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel. I was okay until this bloke on the TV said he had four kids and then I just started crying like a fool. That was all it took to set me off. I was angry and upset and scared. This man and his wife had 4 children and I am struggling to get one. I mean even if we do manage to have a baby we have little if any chance of a big family. I am 31 and if it is this hard now what is it going to be like in a few years when my fertility will start dropping off any way. 

I am so mad at myself for not trying earlier. I am mad at people who have lots of kids and I am mad at people who fall pregnant really quickly like my SIL who got pregnant after 3 days trying THREE FREAKING DAYS!!!!!!!!!!! how fair is that?? I am tired of the disappointment and feeling like I am failing. I hate going to the docs and I am worried that is what it will come to. It will be just typical for me to have something wrong. It is not fair it really isn't. We deserve our babies we have tried and waited long enough. IT IS OUR TURN!!!

This whole thing sucks balls :growlmad:


----------



## Magan85

[/QUOTE] Hey magan you ok? I find talking to these ladies is a great way to take my mind off things, also knitting, painting, drawing, sorting my diary out with all that charts for the next cycle helps too just have to wait for af to show her face, reading is a good way too but ive not read any of my books for ages as ive not had the patience to just sit still and be quiet so ive left them on the shelf :)
Im glad you spoke to your doctor and your getting somewhere, i too love my doctor shes so nice and supportive not judgemental :) im waiting for a ultrasound because they want to test me for PCOS and im bricking it..... they said the appointment could take up to 6 weeks to be sent out to me so im sitting waiting nervously :/ hope everythings ok for you hun :) [/QUOTE]

Hey Magic, I am ok. In some pain, and think ive managed to catch the flu as well. I havnt heard anything back from the drs office from my blood work but then again I had no hydro all day so im not sure if they tried to call :( She told me if I was still in pain in a week to see her again so I think I will call and make another appointment. At least I am sick the month that I decided to give myself a break. But I sure feel bad because I cant help OH very much with the process of packing :(


----------



## honestlinzel

I posted in the other plus size thread, but I belong in this one I guess!

I am new, so be gentle ;)


----------



## china415

Hi every 1, I to would like to join. Please add me.


----------



## nexis

So, the doctor I saw today was lovely. She said that they suspected PCOS but they couldn't say for sure until I've had an u/s which she's referred me for (could take months apparently) and I've had a retest of the bloods to see if the testosterone stays high. She examined me and said everything's fine. She has also prescribed me norethisterone for 7 days to try to force a withdrawal bleed. If there is one she said that means not having AF all this time is probably just a blip, if no bleed she said it means for some reason everything has stopped. She also said that normally they don't refer to a specialist at the hospital until 12 months of TTC with no luck, but said after she is happy to refer me after the scan and new bloods and that as I've not had AF for 5 months. Overall I'm happy as at least I now have the tablets to try and get things moving.


----------



## Mel Mel

Hey Everyone!! :wave: 
Sry I've been MIA the last week or so, but I'm glad to see we have new people and more BFP. I hope everyone is doing great and having a wonderful week so far. :flower:
I've spent a lot of time on me lately. I enjoy photography so I've been out taking pictures like crazy and then editing them to look exactly like I want them to look. I guess I'm trying to escape the thoughts and wants of a baby right now. :cry: One of my friends bought me a devotional book on infertility (which was very nice of her), but it has made me think A LOT about being *CHILDLESS*. And everytime I see that word, it cuts a little deeper and hurts a little worse than the time before. BUT! I have grown as a person and a woman. 
Anyways, we have a RE appointment Friday and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I'm worried about what she might say and the total outcome of the appt. I'm considering having bariatric surgery to help with my general overall health and importantly my infertility. Has anyone else had bariatric surgery?

I hope everyone has a wonderful week and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Laura91

Kcsandoval - :happydance: for your first positive! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, hope you get the anniversary present you want :thumbup: x

Josephine - Sorry about AF! Sounds like you're having a crappy time :hugs: Don't give up though, you never know what's around the corner x

Bbbunny - (as above) :hugs: to you too! 

Magan - Hope you feel better soon :thumbup: Like you said, at least you're sick the month you're taking a break! x

Honestlinzel & China415 - :hi:

Nexis - Glad your appointment went well and they're being helpful :) x

MelMel - Good luck with your appointment, hope all goes well. What is bariatric surgery? x 

Hope everyone else is okay :flow:


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Hi All! I'm a curvy girl too and would like to join your group. I'm in the tww on 7dpo. This is our second month trying to conceive. I, like most here, always have my weight in the back of my mind as the reason we haven't gotten pregnant already. I'm excited to have a support system to help encourage me to become a healthier person.


----------



## mzportuguese

hello ladies how is everyone :)


----------



## Magan85

Welcome to all the new ladies :) You will love it here the ladies are great!


----------



## Melly Belly

Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance:

whew...if i can pull myself out of my studying for my ob final tomorrow, ill have to get on here later and do updates and such! :flower:


----------



## kcsandoval

Here are my symptoms so far, twinges in my stomach, discharge, bloated. How can I put a picture up so you guys can see my beautiful positive ovulations, hahahaha...I'm such dork!


----------



## Jo_Bean

xxshellsxx said:


> Well after the AF from hell yesterday, cramps and headache beyond pain relief control, slept for 3 hours yesterday afternoon and hibernated away... today i feel so much better!
> 
> Just rang the doctors for my CD3 blood results.....

They look good shells xx hopefully the witch will be gone soon and you can try again!



kcsandoval said:


> Had my first positive this weekend...I'm SO HAPPY!!! Now I'm in the TWW and this I'm going to test 5/11; next month is my one year anniversary and it will be so nice to give this present to my DH.

Really hope this is the one for you sweetie xxx



josephine75 said:


> Oh Bbunny looks like me and you are in the same boat :(
> AF has reared her ugly head here too, so back to the drawing board for us, I'm so [email protected]*ing angry I could scream, I stupidly let myself believe this was our month ... how silly am I, why would anything good like that happen to me, why would this month be any different, I am sooo close to giving up, I don't know if I can keep on like this !!!!
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your post hun, I just needed to let go :cry:
> 
> Hope your ok and all you other lovely ladies :nope:

Oh babe. I'm so sorry I missed this post earlier, you really need :hugs2: xxxx
Hun, all I can say is you won't give up because it's impossible not to try for something you want so much. Try to turn the anger into something more positive (I know it's hard) but after you've had a good cry and a good shout, ramp up again for next cycle. 
I know it's hard, we're here for you babe xxxxx

Is there anything new you can try this time?



bbbunny said:


> I know exactly how you feel. I was okay until this bloke on the TV said he had four kids and then I just started crying like a fool. That was all it took to set me off. I was angry and upset and scared. This man and his wife had 4 children and I am struggling to get one. I mean even if we do manage to have a baby we have little if any chance of a big family. I am 31 and if it is this hard now what is it going to be like in a few years when my fertility will start dropping off any way.
> 
> I am so mad at myself for not trying earlier. I am mad at people who have lots of kids and I am mad at people who fall pregnant really quickly like my SIL who got pregnant after 3 days trying THREE FREAKING DAYS!!!!!!!!!!! how fair is that?? I am tired of the disappointment and feeling like I am failing. I hate going to the docs and I am worried that is what it will come to. It will be just typical for me to have something wrong. It is not fair it really isn't. We deserve our babies we have tried and waited long enough. IT IS OUR TURN!!!
> 
> This whole thing sucks balls :growlmad:

Age is nothing hun, there are older people having babies all the time. It's about the baby choosing you, just think of the positives, would you have been able to offer a baby what you can offer them now if you had tried earlier?
It will happen, I promise you, it will happen for us all xxxxx



honestlinzel said:


> I posted in the other plus size thread, but I belong in this one I guess!
> 
> I am new, so be gentle ;)

:hi: gentle welcome for you! Lol! Glad you found this one! Number 99 :)



china415 said:


> Hi every 1, I to would like to join. Please add me.

:hi: china you are added! Welcome my dear xxx Number 100!!!!! :):)




nexis said:


> So, the doctor I saw today was lovely. She said that they suspected PCOS but they couldn't say for sure until I've had an u/s which she's referred me for (could take months apparently) and I've had a retest of the bloods to see if the testosterone stays high. She examined me and said everything's fine. She has also prescribed me norethisterone for 7 days to try to force a withdrawal bleed. If there is one she said that means not having AF all this time is probably just a blip, if no bleed she said it means for some reason everything has stopped. She also said that normally they don't refer to a specialist at the hospital until 12 months of TTC with no luck, but said after she is happy to refer me after the scan and new bloods and that as I've not had AF for 5 months. Overall I'm happy as at least I now have the tablets to try and get things moving.

That's really positive yay! It's a nice feeling to keep on moving forward xx GL xx



Mel Mel said:


> Hey Everyone!! :wave:
> Sry I've been MIA the last week or so, but I'm glad to see we have new people and more BFP. I hope everyone is doing great and having a wonderful week so far. :flower:
> I've spent a lot of time on me lately. I enjoy photography so I've been out taking pictures like crazy and then editing them to look exactly like I want them to look. I guess I'm trying to escape the thoughts and wants of a baby right now. :cry: One of my friends bought me a devotional book on infertility (which was very nice of her), but it has made me think A LOT about being *CHILDLESS*. And everytime I see that word, it cuts a little deeper and hurts a little worse than the time before. BUT! I have grown as a person and a woman.
> Anyways, we have a RE appointment Friday and I'm not looking forward to it at all. I'm worried about what she might say and the total outcome of the appt. I'm considering having bariatric surgery to help with my general overall health and importantly my infertility. Has anyone else had bariatric surgery?
> 
> I hope everyone has a wonderful week and :dust: to all!!

It's really important to do something for yourself Hun so well done! My hubby loves photography too, but never makes time. I will push him to do it!
What is bariatric surgery? 




BabyHopeful2 said:


> Hi All! I'm a curvy girl too and would like to join your group. I'm in the tww on 7dpo. This is our second month trying to conceive. I, like most here, always have my weight in the back of my mind as the reason we haven't gotten pregnant already. I'm excited to have a support system to help encourage me to become a healthier person.

:hi: wow we are loving this! Number 101! Welcome, you're in the right place xxxxxxx



mzportuguese said:


> hello ladies how is everyone :)

Hello sweetie xxx I'm fine, how's you?



Melly Belly said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! :happydance:
> 
> whew...if i can pull myself out of my studying for my ob final tomorrow, ill have to get on here later and do updates and such! :flower:

Ooooh good luck for your final tomorrow!! 



kcsandoval said:


> Here are my symptoms so far, twinges in my stomach, discharge, bloated. How can I put a picture up so you guys can see my beautiful positive ovulations, hahahaha...I'm such dork!

I use photobucket to upload a pic to, it gives you the options of links, select the one with the square brackets [img*] and copy and paste xx symptoms sound promising xxxx


----------



## nexis

For all of you who asked what bariatric surgery is, it's weight loss surgery, like gastric band and that :)


----------



## MissAmber

So glad I found this forum. Keeps me hopeful. Im 30. TTC #1. Doctors say my baby maker is fine, besides my periods being 60+ day cycles. No answers why I am not getting pregerz. I found a natural supplement call Fertil Aid. Had over 85% positive reviews, most from over weight women with PCOS and long cycles. They became pregers and or started to get regular periods. I wanted to try something natural before taking treatments. Anywho, I am on week 3 of my Fertil Aids.. and I am still hopeful. I have noticed some slight changes... nothing note worthy... but I hope to be able to post a positive result soon. :blush:


----------



## magic_angel

Hey jo AmberDW also got a :BFP: too :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png
Amberdw!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: missamber. Welcome! You will love it here xxxx


----------



## magic_angel

Well hello my darlings, im sitting on the laptop in the living room dancing around to loud music :) its my fella's friends birthday so we have a few friends around drinking and having a laugh so it s a good night so far :) how is everyone doing? All the new ladies what are your cycle details? ie length and anything else that usually happens during your cycle, josephine how are you doing gorgeous? it feels like forever since we chatted :( hope everything is ok and big :hugs: babe :) xxx
Hey jo how are you hun? really hoping this month is the one for you and you get that bfp :) you've been so on it this month so i really really hope that the hard work pays off for you and if it doesnt then like you said at least you know you gave it your all this cycle, just bd as early as you can until af due to make sure the suckers stay up there awaiting the arrival for that eggy :) fingers crossed babe and lots and lots of baby :dust: :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## StefanieC

Hi ladies, i hope everyone is well. I've just finished making my new diet plan as I am restarting my diet on Monday. I have previously lost up to a stone on diets but due to the illness i have, i have always put the weight back on. My weight has crept up by 3 stone over the last 2-3 years and it just makes me feel worse. Now that i have ttc to motivate me i'm really hoping i will be able to stick to it. I'm aiming to lose 1-2lbs a week as i know thats the healthy rate to do it (although if it wants to be faster i'm definitely not going to argue!). So basically i just wanted to warn you all in advance as i am probably going to be a right moany cow from now on because i'm hungry lol.


----------



## china415

Jo_Bean said:


> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png
> Amberdw!!

Congrates amberdw


----------



## china415

Hi every1, I must say I woke up 2day and felt like I have hope. Gonna mke this 2post. :happydance: ok a long time friend of mine and I had a huge fall out today. She told me that she was pg but, had decided not to have it as she didn't want to raise it alone like she is her other child. Ok ladys this is wrphere it got ugly, I'm not sure if I'm just crazy or just fed up. I told her she was crazy that this is not a form of bc. That there is a lot of women that would love to b n your shoes  and u just throwing it away like trash. I'm feeling angry I mean really ppl. On top of that this is not the 1st terminatin either. :growlmad:


----------



## china415

Ok you already know I'm china :flower:. So my db and I have been 2gether for 13yrs.:t humbup: he has 2 ds whom we raise 16/13.5. I am the proud mom of 3 angels. 1 still born, 1 placenta abruption and my last son in 04 born way to early lived for 3days. However have not gotten pg siince. However I haven't given up hope. I also am pleasantly plump:haha: I have gotten lapband 2help me lose weight:dohh: so far I have lost 123lbs but gained back almost 20lbs:growlmad:. But, getting back on track, also joined ww so we'll c. Now I just went and bought the boook taken charge of your fertility. I got a clearblue monitor as I do o just not sure when always. Also started drinkin this tea that's suppose to help u out think its called ferti tea. Just started useing it almost 2wks now. Damn af does come visit every month:wacko:. However its not every 28days maybe every 31days its under that. Well sorry so long and thanks for letting me join. I love this group


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Some info on me: I've been married to DH for about 3 yrs. We've been TTC for 2 mos including this month. My first cycle off BC was last month and it was about 30 days. I believe I O'd (ovulation test, no temp tracking) on the 17-18th. I plan to do my first hpt on the 28th since it is also DH's bday. If BFP, great gift! If BFN, I will blame it on being too early to know. :winkwink:


----------



## Mel Mel

china415 said:


> I also am pleasantly plump:haha: I have gotten lapband 2help me lose weight:dohh: so far I have lost 123lbs but gained back almost 20lbs:growlmad:.

I'm thinking of having the gastric sleeve done. How much did you weigh before your surgery and why did you chose the band?


----------



## Laura91

Wow this thread really takes off!

BabyHopeful2 & MissAmber - Hi :hi:

MsPortuguese - :hi: Not too bad I suppose, bit of a downer for the last couple of days though, it's all in my journal if anyone's interested

Kcsandoval - Symptoms sound good so far :thumbup:

StefanieC - Good luck with the new diet

As for me, nothing new. I'm CD54 and no signs of AF or a BFP :shrug:

Hope everyone else is good :flow:


----------



## magic_angel

kcsandoval said:


> Here are my symptoms so far, twinges in my stomach, discharge, bloated. How can I put a picture up so you guys can see my beautiful positive ovulations, hahahaha...I'm such dork!

Hey kcsandoval fingers crossed for you that this month is that bfp :)



MissAmber said:


> So glad I found this forum. Keeps me hopeful. Im 30. TTC #1. Doctors say my baby maker is fine, besides my periods being 60+ day cycles. No answers why I am not getting pregerz. I found a natural supplement call Fertil Aid. Had over 85% positive reviews, most from over weight women with PCOS and long cycles. They became pregers and or started to get regular periods. I wanted to try something natural before taking treatments. Anywho, I am on week 3 of my Fertil Aids.. and I am still hopeful. I have noticed some slight changes... nothing note worthy... but I hope to be able to post a positive result soon. :blush:

Hi MissAmber long cycles are the worst, they get me down so bad as i work hard with doing all sorts of charts ready to keep track of my normal cycles then my body throws me a curve ball that really winds me up.... hope everything that you've been doing gets you that bfp soon hun lots of baby :dust: for you :)



StefanieC said:


> Hi ladies, i hope everyone is well. I've just finished making my new diet plan as I am restarting my diet on Monday. I have previously lost up to a stone on diets but due to the illness i have, i have always put the weight back on. My weight has crept up by 3 stone over the last 2-3 years and it just makes me feel worse. Now that i have ttc to motivate me i'm really hoping i will be able to stick to it. I'm aiming to lose 1-2lbs a week as i know thats the healthy rate to do it (although if it wants to be faster i'm definitely not going to argue!). So basically i just wanted to warn you all in advance as i am probably going to be a right moany cow from now on because i'm hungry lol.

Hey StefanieC TTC is great motivation to get things moving, our bodies need to be ready for creating that perfect baby and keeping them safe for 9 months so we have to train our minds to remember that from time to time, motivation is something i lack most of the time but i really want to get my body ready as im 29 in june and ive always wanted my baby before im 30 so i need to get my act together and make sure that if i at least dont get a bfp before im 30 that at least my body will have over a year to get ready and prepare itself... good job on the weight loss, dont beat yourself up for those 20lbs you still got rid of loads of weight so be proud of yourself, it will come off and you will get that bfp soon :) :dust: to you hun :)




china415 said:


> Hi every1, I must say I woke up 2day and felt like I have hope. Gonna mke this 2post. :happydance: ok a long time friend of mine and I had a huge fall out today. She told me that she was pg but, had decided not to have it as she didn't want to raise it alone like she is her other child. Ok ladys this is wrphere it got ugly, I'm not sure if I'm just crazy or just fed up. I told her she was crazy that this is not a form of bc. That there is a lot of women that would love to b n your shoes  and u just throwing it away like trash. I'm feeling angry I mean really ppl. On top of that this is not the 1st terminatin either. :growlmad:

Hey china :wave: welcome :)
Ok so i might upset some people or maybe not im hoping not :flower:

In my teenage years i was all for freedom of choice and if you "accidentally" got pregnant but did everything to protect yourself from pregnancy but it happened anyway that if you couldnt look after the baby it was your decision to do what was best for you... no means was i For abortions or really Against them, i was on the fence so to speak.... Now that im older and trying to conceive with no joy my views have changed a lot since then.... My view now is that if you are pregnant but dont want to be then firstly you weren't doing a very good job protecting yourself from pregnancy and because of your mistake an innocent life has to now suffer for it... i know everyone is different and everyone has their own reasons, but if you dont want that baby and have no intentions of wanting to bring that baby up where is the harm in adoption, giving that baby a chance to live and be raised by fabulous parents to have ttc for years but no joy... that baby will want for nothing and will be loved but more than anything will have a chance to complete a family.... I can feel your anger as ive been in this situation and ive had the same conversation too and its our right to be anger and upset so sending you big :hugs: hun as thats a shit way to start the day... :hugs:

(Need to run to the shop so i will start back the rest of the post with your second post as soon as i get in )
BRB :)


----------



## AmberDW

I'm too scared to get any type of surgery done! I almost faint with needles :/ I know I can lose the weight and fast when I actually stick to it. I am just lazy..and now I'm pregnant so we will see how that goes. I have actually lost 7lbs since finding out..this little one doesn't like food or vitamins apparently lol :)


----------



## magic_angel

china415 said:


> Ok you already know I'm china :flower:. So my db and I have been 2gether for 13yrs.:t humbup: he has 2 ds whom we raise 16/13.5. I am the proud mom of 3 angels. 1 still born, 1 placenta abruption and my last son in 04 born way to early lived for 3days. However have not gotten pg siince. However I haven't given up hope. I also am pleasantly plump:haha: I have gotten lapband 2help me lose weight:dohh: so far I have lost 123lbs but gained back almost 20lbs:growlmad:. But, getting back on track, also joined ww so we'll c. Now I just went and bought the boook taken charge of your fertility. I got a clearblue monitor as I do o just not sure when always. Also started drinkin this tea that's suppose to help u out think its called ferti tea. Just started useing it almost 2wks now. Damn af does come visit every month:wacko:. However its not every 28days maybe every 31days its under that. Well sorry so long and thanks for letting me join. I love this group

13 years is a long time and its so nice to see theres still a lot of love still left to give after that long :) sorry to hear about your 3 lost angels :( its never easy losing someone you want so badly so big :hugs: hun and im so glad you have not given up hope because it will happen :) well done on the weight loss girl dont beat yourself up because of the 20lbs because you have lost so much already and it will come off you its just a little slip up that we all experience sooner or later, i hope everything youve been doing and taking is helping and i really hope you get your bfp soon hun :)



BabyHopeful2 said:


> Some info on me: I've been married to DH for about 3 yrs. We've been TTC for 2 mos including this month. My first cycle off BC was last month and it was about 30 days. I believe I O'd (ovulation test, no temp tracking) on the 17-18th. I plan to do my first hpt on the 28th since it is also DH's bday. If BFP, great gift! If BFN, I will blame it on being too early to know. :winkwink:

Hey BabyHopeful welcome :wave: fingers are crossed for you, hope you get that bfp this cycle :)



AmberDW said:


> I'm too scared to get any type of surgery done! I almost faint with needles :/ I know I can lose the weight and fast when I actually stick to it. I am just lazy..and now I'm pregnant so we will see how that goes. I have actually lost 7lbs since finding out..this little one doesn't like food or vitamins apparently lol :)

Hi amber im the same with needles, i have a huge phobia of them, cant even be in the same room as one without being sick and fainting :( its strange because i know they dont hurt that much its just the fear of the needle itself :/
eat what baby wants hun and aslong as you get food that is sorta good for your body every now and then you should be fine :) your body will change as the pregnancy grows so you should start to feel "normal" with food soon :)


----------



## honestlinzel

Mel Mel said:


> china415 said:
> 
> 
> I also am pleasantly plump:haha: I have gotten lapband 2help me lose weight:dohh: so far I have lost 123lbs but gained back almost 20lbs:growlmad:.
> 
> I'm thinking of having the gastric sleeve done. How much did you weigh before your surgery and why did you chose the band?Click to expand...

I have heard nothing but bad things about the lap band. I was looking into Gastric sleeve, or Gastric Plication, but I cannot afford it.

I weigh 300lbs, and they said I had to get down to 290 so I could have the surgery.


----------



## china415

I was a lot, I was touching 456 yes that's what I said. I still have alot moreto go. And I choice the band as it was safer for me. A lot of my friends got gastric and lost it fast and gained it back. A few. Ppl. I know got thee sleeve so I don't know much about it yet. I would say read as much as u can about it and attend a meeting and speak to the ppl. That have already got it.


I'm thinking of having the gastric sleeve done. How much did you weigh before your surgery and why did you chose the band?[/QUOTE]


----------



## china415

Magic ah thanks hun for the kind words , and sending u a hug rite back.:happydance: 

@ honestl don't get me wrong it has its ups and downs but, by far the safest method. Let's just say no 1 has died from it. But, w any wl surgery it starts w u. A lot of ppl think its a quick fix and don't put the work in to keep it off. I'm ok w losen slow.


----------



## petesgirl20

china415 said:


> Magic ah thanks hun for the kind words , and sending u a hug rite back.:happydance:
> 
> @ honestl don't get me wrong it has its ups and downs but, by far the safest method. Let's just say no 1 has died from it. But, w any wl surgery it starts w u. A lot of ppl think its a quick fix and don't put the work in to keep it off. I'm ok w losen slow.

Hi china, I really don't want to scare you but you MUST be aware of whats inside of you, this may be a little long but its a lot of info...Back in 2007 my mom had a lapband put around her stomach, she slowly took of 163 lbs in the course of 4 years, shes diabetic so she had to do it slowly. She started getting off her diabetes meds and her diabetes meds was under control. Then on July of 2011 my mom had to get a hysterectomy (however you spell it lol) due to her fribroid tumors, they were causing her to have severe bleeding during her periods, I mean she would bleed out for 2 months straight at a time so she HAD to have the surgery...after surgery, about 3 weeks later she still hadnt been recovering the way she should and she was back and forth in the ER, and the after one of those trips to the ER, they decided to admit her for observation since she wasnt getting any better, and they ran every test in the book!!!! Well, unfortunately, they found 3 absesces in her liver, and if you dont know the liver is DIRECTLY CONNECTED with your digestive system. My mom had 3 surgeries within a week, LITERALLY. One to see if they could remove the absesces, one to insert grenade ports into her liver to drian the infection out of her absceses (which by the way she was NOT sedaded for, she said that they literally took needles and shoved them through her side with her awake, no pain killers, no anestetics), she had another to remove her lapband, her lapband over the course of 4 years had slowly cut into her stomach and that cut formed a pocket of puss and caused the cut in her stomach to become infected, that infection spread to her liver and to her blood (she almost went into sepsis, which is FATAL,) she also has an obstructed instestine that they refuse to touch until it gets worse (what sense does that make? When it hurts more we'll fix it is what they are pretty much saying), and she had to be put on intense IV anti-boitics for 6 weeks, they also told us that when she was first admitted to the hospital, she was malnurished and that her diabetes had nothing to do with her illness, and that it has happened before and that it could appen to anyone with a lapband, they said in fact her being so malnurished caused her diabetes to become controlable. My mom was in the hospital from July to September, and from there was placed in a long term care facility from Septmber to October, and even after that she lived with me for 2 months until she could recover enough to live back at home on her own, and still the absesces in her liver are NOT completely GONE. On top of that, during her hosptial stay, after the lapband was removed, she gained 50 lbs back anyway. My mom and I talked to a nurse that was caring for my mom at the hospital and she told us she had a lapband also, she said that after seeing my mom's chart and hear my moms story, she was DEFINATELY getting hers removed, because a week prior to caring for my mom her doctor told her that her port was leaking...The doctors told my mom that she is lucky she went in for the INTIAL hysterectomy, because had she gone another 2 to 3 months with that 'lapband' in her, she would have died. I urge anyone I know to please get it removed, or simply don't do it, its not worth your overall health. Chances are when you get pg, the baby will move it around, and the same thing might happen to your stomach with the cut you know??? The funny thing is, when my mom went to have her lapband put in, she offered to pay for me to get one too...thank god I refused...honey please don't live with that evil thing in your tummy, I obviously have to respect whatever you decide to do but, you can see why I am so against it...No, thankfully no one has died YET, but had my mom not been treated when she was, I could have lost her to that lapband...Whoever created it obviously didnt think about other systems in your body that could be effected...I wish you the best...


----------



## BabyHopeful2

petesgirl20 said:


> china415 said:
> 
> 
> Magic ah thanks hun for the kind words , and sending u a hug rite back.:happydance:
> 
> @ honestl don't get me wrong it has its ups and downs but, by far the safest method. Let's just say no 1 has died from it. But, w any wl surgery it starts w u. A lot of ppl think its a quick fix and don't put the work in to keep it off. I'm ok w losen slow.
> 
> Hi china, I really don't want to scare you but you MUST be aware of whats inside of you, this may be a little long but its a lot of info...Back in 2007 my mom had a lapband put around her stomach, she slowly took of 163 lbs in the course of 4 years, shes diabetic so she had to do it slowly. She started getting off her diabetes meds and her diabetes meds was under control. Then on July of 2011 my mom had to get a hysterectomy (however you spell it lol) due to her fribroid tumors, they were cause her to have severe bleeding during her periods, I mean she would bleed out for 2 months straight at a time so she HAD to have the surgery...after surgery, about 3 weeks later she still hadnt been recovering the way she should and she was back and forth in the ER, and the after one of those trips to the ER, they decided to admit her for observation since she wasnt getting any better, and they ran every test in the book!!!! Well, unfortunately, the found 3 absesces in her liver, and if you dont know the liver is DIRECTLY CONNECTED with your digestive system. My mom had 3 surgeries within a week, LITERALLY. One to see if they could remove the absesces, one to insert grenade ports into her liver (which by the way she was NOT sedaded for, she said that they literally took needles and shoved them through her side with her awake, no pain killers, no anestetics, she had another to remove her lapband, her lapband over the course of 4 years her lapband had slowly cut into her stomach and caused the cut in her stomach to become infected, that infection spread to her liver and to her blood (she almost went into sepsis, which is FATAL,)Click to expand...

I had a surgery called Nissen Fundoplication five years ago. It is done to prevent heartburn and acid from eroding the esophagus. The premise behind it is that they wrap your stomach around the esophagus to make a sphincter. When pressure increases in the stomach (you ate food, acid is produced), this causes the stomach wrap to constrict the esophagus and prevent acid from rising. I got it done b/c I had heartburn since a child and they found polyps in my stomach from my prescription medications (Nexium, etc.). Polyps can turn to cancer, so I decided to nip that in the bud. Anywho, in the beginning this surgery is successful for weight loss. I felt full much earlier. The down side for me is that I struggle with emotional eating. If you don't listen to when your body says you are full, then even surgery won't be a cure all. Just my opinion though. It can be a powerful option if you combine it with a healthy diet that you are committed to. Good luck to all considering a surgery. :)


----------



## petesgirl20

BabyHopeful2 said:


> petesgirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> china415 said:
> 
> 
> Magic ah thanks hun for the kind words , and sending u a hug rite back.:happydance:
> 
> @ honestl don't get me wrong it has its ups and downs but, by far the safest method. Let's just say no 1 has died from it. But, w any wl surgery it starts w u. A lot of ppl think its a quick fix and don't put the work in to keep it off. I'm ok w losen slow.
> 
> Hi china, I really don't want to scare you but you MUST be aware of whats inside of you, this may be a little long but its a lot of info...Back in 2007 my mom had a lapband put around her stomach, she slowly took of 163 lbs in the course of 4 years, shes diabetic so she had to do it slowly. She started getting off her diabetes meds and her diabetes meds was under control. Then on July of 2011 my mom had to get a hysterectomy (however you spell it lol) due to her fribroid tumors, they were cause her to have severe bleeding during her periods, I mean she would bleed out for 2 months straight at a time so she HAD to have the surgery...after surgery, about 3 weeks later she still hadnt been recovering the way she should and she was back and forth in the ER, and the after one of those trips to the ER, they decided to admit her for observation since she wasnt getting any better, and they ran every test in the book!!!! Well, unfortunately, the found 3 absesces in her liver, and if you dont know the liver is DIRECTLY CONNECTED with your digestive system. My mom had 3 surgeries within a week, LITERALLY. One to see if they could remove the absesces, one to insert grenade ports into her liver (which by the way she was NOT sedaded for, she said that they literally took needles and shoved them through her side with her awake, no pain killers, no anestetics, she had another to remove her lapband, her lapband over the course of 4 years her lapband had slowly cut into her stomach and caused the cut in her stomach to become infected, that infection spread to her liver and to her blood (she almost went into sepsis, which is FATAL,)Click to expand...
> 
> I had a surgery called Nissen Fundoplication five years ago. It is done to prevent heartburn and acid from eroding the esophagus. The premise behind it is that they wrap your stomach around the esophagus to make a sphincter. When pressure increases in the stomach (you ate food, acid is produced), this causes the stomach wrap to constrict the esophagus and prevent acid from rising. I got it done b/c I had heartburn since a child and they found polyps in my stomach from my prescription medications (Nexium, etc.). Polyps can turn to cancer, so I decided to nip that in the bud. Anywho, in the beginning this surgery is successful for weight loss. I felt full much earlier. The down side for me is that I struggle with emotional eating. If you don't listen to when your body says you are full, then even surgery won't be a cure all. Just my opinion though. It can be a powerful option if you combine it with a healthy diet that you are committed to. Good luck to all considering a surgery. :)Click to expand...

That so true about listening to your body...unfortunately when my mom had the lapband, she threw up almost 50% of what she ate anyway, so she couldnt really tell when she was full, and thats why she was malnurished...I am going to the aspen clinic they prescibe you Adipex, and give you a limited calorie intake, depending on your intial weight, its been less than a month and I've already lost 18 lbs!!!!


----------



## BabyHopeful2

petesgirl20 said:


> BabyHopeful2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petesgirl20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> china415 said:
> 
> 
> Magic ah thanks hun for the kind words , and sending u a hug rite back.:happydance:
> 
> @ honestl don't get me wrong it has its ups and downs but, by far the safest method. Let's just say no 1 has died from it. But, w any wl surgery it starts w u. A lot of ppl think its a quick fix and don't put the work in to keep it off. I'm ok w losen slow.
> 
> Hi china, I really don't want to scare you but you MUST be aware of whats inside of you, this may be a little long but its a lot of info...Back in 2007 my mom had a lapband put around her stomach, she slowly took of 163 lbs in the course of 4 years, shes diabetic so she had to do it slowly. She started getting off her diabetes meds and her diabetes meds was under control. Then on July of 2011 my mom had to get a hysterectomy (however you spell it lol) due to her fribroid tumors, they were cause her to have severe bleeding during her periods, I mean she would bleed out for 2 months straight at a time so she HAD to have the surgery...after surgery, about 3 weeks later she still hadnt been recovering the way she should and she was back and forth in the ER, and the after one of those trips to the ER, they decided to admit her for observation since she wasnt getting any better, and they ran every test in the book!!!! Well, unfortunately, the found 3 absesces in her liver, and if you dont know the liver is DIRECTLY CONNECTED with your digestive system. My mom had 3 surgeries within a week, LITERALLY. One to see if they could remove the absesces, one to insert grenade ports into her liver (which by the way she was NOT sedaded for, she said that they literally took needles and shoved them through her side with her awake, no pain killers, no anestetics, she had another to remove her lapband, her lapband over the course of 4 years her lapband had slowly cut into her stomach and caused the cut in her stomach to become infected, that infection spread to her liver and to her blood (she almost went into sepsis, which is FATAL,)Click to expand...
> 
> I had a surgery called Nissen Fundoplication five years ago. It is done to prevent heartburn and acid from eroding the esophagus. The premise behind it is that they wrap your stomach around the esophagus to make a sphincter. When pressure increases in the stomach (you ate food, acid is produced), this causes the stomach wrap to constrict the esophagus and prevent acid from rising. I got it done b/c I had heartburn since a child and they found polyps in my stomach from my prescription medications (Nexium, etc.). Polyps can turn to cancer, so I decided to nip that in the bud. Anywho, in the beginning this surgery is successful for weight loss. I felt full much earlier. The down side for me is that I struggle with emotional eating. If you don't listen to when your body says you are full, then even surgery won't be a cure all. Just my opinion though. It can be a powerful option if you combine it with a healthy diet that you are committed to. Good luck to all considering a surgery. :)Click to expand...
> 
> That so true about listening to your body...unfortunately when my mom had the lapband, she threw up almost 50% of what she ate anyway, so she couldnt really tell when she was full, and thats why she was malnurished...I am going to the aspen clinic they prescibe you Adipex, and give you a limited calorie intake, depending on your intial weight, its been less than a month and I've already lost 18 lbs!!!!Click to expand...

Great job!


----------



## PandaMao

Hi curvy ladies! I finally got over my fear of going to the doctors. I got regular check up and we talked about fertlity. She didn't even give me a hassle about my weight! I was so worried about it I really thought she would. She had me do a blood test to check my thyroid and said I would need to see an OBGYN to talk about if PCOS is a possibilty. I have to make an appointment with one anyway for a normal checkup. I've never been to one before though so nervous about that. It's a step in the right direction though so I can handle it. How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## nexis

I'm ok today, but have had terrible acid since starting the norethisterone tablets. My parents came back off their holiday today, so I went out for lunch with them earlier :)


----------



## ariaforte8

Hey girls. I just need to vent (and be added to the group!). I'm ~295lbs and very short. Since January 2011 I was on the path to get bariatric surgery - which I still want. Of course then, I thought it would take 6 to 8 months at most! Now it's 16 months later, and they're still saying I have to wait another 6 months (long story). I wanted to lose all the wait before having a baby, but now I just don't want to wait that long. 

I'm 22. I've been married to DH since August 2010, and we've been together since 2005. I've always felt like I was born to be a stay at home mom. At a point in my life where everyone is joining the workforce, I feel like I want to start the job I was made for too! That title just happens to be Mom. 

If I were to get bariatric surgery, I would have to wait 18-24 months to START TTC. Ugh. I feel a little off balance changing my plans so dynamically, but I just don't feel like I can wait that long. DH is ready to start a family as well (of course). So, here we are trying to get pregnant.

I'm anxious (and my anxiety disorder doesn't help lol). I've seen the statistics and heard the sad stories. I'm worried that my weight will get in the way of my plans. I've lost 30 pounds so far, and I'm going to continue to try and lose, but I can only lose so much at a time! I figure that after I have my first child, I can re-start the bariatric process if doc and I still think I need it. 

I figured if anyone would get it it would be you ladies. I just needed to spill my guts, and thank you for tolerating my doing so. /rant


----------



## PandaMao

Nexis- Sorry about the acid. Hopefully it's just a temporary side effect. It's funny how sometimes the side effects are worse than the original problem.

Ariaforte- Hi there! Welcome to the group. I have considered bariatric surgery in the past,, but never considered it seriously enough to get a consultation or anything. The weight can come off pretty fast, but there can be some big consequences. I saw a special on tv one time where one lady had lost a ton of weight, but she coudn't eat more than a few bites at a time as she would get really nauseous and was malnurished as well. It might not be a bad thing if you forgo it and just try to conceive instead! Good for you for losing 30lbs already. It's not easy to do, but if you have come this far on your own you can keep going. Being overweight can get in the way of getting pregnant, but there are lots of plus size ladies that get pregnant all the time. You never know, it may happen quickly. Sending lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## magic_angel

PandaMao said:


> Hi curvy ladies! I finally got over my fear of going to the doctors. I got regular check up and we talked about fertlity. She didn't even give me a hassle about my weight! I was so worried about it I really thought she would. She had me do a blood test to check my thyroid and said I would need to see an OBGYN to talk about if PCOS is a possibilty. I have to make an appointment with one anyway for a normal checkup. I've never been to one before though so nervous about that. It's a step in the right direction though so I can handle it. How is everyone else doing today?

Hey PandaMao hope your ok :)

Nice one going to the doctors, i too am in the exact same boat as you at the moment :( had my bloods done and i get my results tomorrow :wacko: they wanted to check my Thyroid and Fasting Glucose levels and did a Smear test, waiting on hospital sending me a hospital appointment to check for PCOS via ultra sound first so very very nervous about that :( then they will be checking for endometreosis so we are both pin cushions right now but its good we are finally getting them done as we both want that baby at the end of it all so its worth a check :) let me know how you get on hun :)



PandaMao said:


> Nexis- Sorry about the acid. Hopefully it's just a temporary side effect. It's funny how sometimes the side effects are worse than the original problem.
> 
> I too suffer from excess acid build up and the docs have me on Omaprazole 1 Tablet a day and it works for me, i cant eat or drink anything without getting heart burn and servere acid build up :( had it for 11 years (EVERY SINGLE DAY) and ive given up ever really getting rid of it lol hope you feel better soon nexis :)
> 
> 
> Ariaforte- Hi there! Welcome to the group. I have considered bariatric surgery in the past,, but never considered it seriously enough to get a consultation or anything. The weight can come off pretty fast, but there can be some big consequences. I saw a special on tv one time where one lady had lost a ton of weight, but she coudn't eat more than a few bites at a time as she would get really nauseous and was malnurished as well. It might not be a bad thing if you forgo it and just try to conceive instead! Good for you for losing 30lbs already. It's not easy to do, but if you have come this far on your own you can keep going. Being overweight can get in the way of getting pregnant, but there are lots of plus size ladies that get pregnant all the time. You never know, it may happen quickly. Sending lots of baby dust your way.

Panda is right hun, youve done so bloody well losing that weight so you can do it on your own, i dont know enough about the surgery to comment about that but the posts ive seen about it stongly suggest you really really really think and research them 1000% before you do them.... please.... will power, determination to have a baby, supportive bunch of curvies and possitive motivation and thinking will get you the weight loss and baby on your own, i would hate to think of something bad happening and you never get your chance to have a baby because of a botched job sweety, Panda is again right with lots of curvies getting pregnant naturally and ive heard it all the time, if you are trying to lose weight to have a baby, they say sometimes for some women losing as little as 10/20lbs is enought to help your chances for conceiving hun so dont give up hope, just work towards getting that bundle of joy :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hey panda - glad you got past your fear and had a good experience xxxx it will all be worth it!

Ariaforte8 :hi: welcome. Of course this is the right place, rant away :) :hugs: -added you ;)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magic is right, losing 10% of your body weight increases your chances and overall health massively! Anything is a bonus when ttc xxxx


----------



## magic_angel

Hey jo how you getting on in your cycle? hows hiro and riley doing hope they are good, what you been up to today? xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hey :hi:

I currently have trapped wind and hiccups :growlmad: they won't go!

Been working away this week but back to working from home tomorrow. I am pretty sure that I ovulated as planned and uber hopeful we caught it as lots of :sex: at fx'd the right time :):)

In the TWW now and already going mad :rofl:

How about you hun? AF showed up yet?

Hiro had bandages off and is doing great! Riley is as cute and naughty as ever lol, love my doggie :)


----------



## china415

Ok I went to e last nite as I eating a wing and if got stuck. I have never pb so mush n my life. Iended up going home but, did call wlc to inform them and was told to come n. Was pb still and totally wore out, dr said he is remove n my band but my bloodpressure was high and my throut swollen or it would've been removed now. I'm now worried. I don't mind the band but, I damn sure don't want to gain my weight back. I'm hope n it works its self out as this is the 2nd time this has happen. Think he's really taken it out this time. I'm angry I should've never ate that wing and I wouldn't have this problem.:cry:


----------



## magic_angel

Jo_Bean said:


> Hey :hi:
> 
> I currently have trapped wind and hiccups :growlmad: they won't go!
> 
> Been working away this week but back to working from home tomorrow. I am pretty sure that I ovulated as planned and uber hopeful we caught it as lots of :sex: at fx'd the right time :):)
> 
> In the TWW now and already going mad :rofl:
> 
> How about you hun? AF showed up yet?
> 
> Hiro had bandages off and is doing great! Riley is as cute and naughty as ever lol, love my doggie :)

:dohh: Just typed out long post and stoopid laptop just deleted everything :( 

Glad Hiro is doing good hun little fighter he is :)
And ofcourse Riley is too bloody cute, i bet he gets away with murder with that gorgeous face and sweet eyes :)

You have done so much this cycle sweety i have everything crossed for you to get that bfp this month as you deserve it more than anyone i know, you've been so positive hun :)

Maya has been following pete around all day as hes been very sad today :( He found out that his old man had an X-ray of his chest and they found a big lump :( hes waiting on an appointment to find out what it is and what the doctors think...
I looked at him and he looked so sad so i hugged him tight and told him things would be ok and if he wanted to cry and let it out then i was here for him, next minute hes burried his head into my neck and started crying softly, i told him im here for unlimited hugs and all through the day hes been coming up to me so massive hugs :) ive invited his friend to stay over tonight to have some drinks and kill things on the ps3 so it could keep his mind off things for a little while, he came in the bedroom just now saying thank you for being there for me today with a slight smile on his face, its hard seeing him so sad :( dont know what to do most of the time :/ just trying to be there for him, i hate seeing men cry, it just breaks my heart :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks sweetie x

Oh no, so sorry about the bad news :hugs: poor Pete. It's all you can do is be there for him, it's horrible when they are normally the more stable ones emotionally :(
Life is pretty cruel really. What's got to happen next for him?


----------



## magic_angel

Thanks hun, his dad smokes about 30 a day and drinks lots of wine now that hes retired hes actually started drinking most of the day, he was a fire fighter so was on nights a lot of the time so only drank at weekends or days off, now hes starting early in the day right through to night most nights if not every night, im saying to him that everythings going to be fine but in my head im thinking those two alone are bad for his chances so im hoping its nothing, his dad is getting an appointment made by hospital so waiting for that to come through, then he will discuss the tests fully and find out what to do from there, the lump is on his lung i think so not good really at the moment, just trying to stay strong for him, thats all i can do really xx


----------



## BabyHopeful2

Need your help girls. I took my hpt 2 days early (9po) and in the evening (my will power was weak :dohh: ). I received one strong pink line and one weak line. Could this be a BFP with diluted hormone? Should I get a little excited to test tomorrow morning? Or is this common for a BFN :( ?


----------



## magic_angel

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Need your help girls. I took my hpt 2 days early (9po) and in the evening (my will power was weak :dohh: ). I received one strong pink line and one weak line. Could this be a BFP with diluted hormone? Should I get a little excited to test tomorrow morning? Or is this common for a BFN :( ?

test in the morning hun :) hope its your BFP hun :)


----------



## Mel Mel

honestlinzel said:


> mel mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> china415 said:
> 
> 
> i also am pleasantly plump:haha: I have gotten lapband 2help me lose weight:dohh: So far i have lost 123lbs but gained back almost 20lbs:growlmad:.
> 
> i'm thinking of having the gastric sleeve done. How much did you weigh before your surgery and why did you chose the band?Click to expand...
> 
> i have heard nothing but bad things about the lap band. I was looking into gastric sleeve, or gastric plication, but i cannot afford it.
> 
> I weigh 300lbs, and they said i had to get down to 290 so i could have the surgery.Click to expand...




china415 said:


> i was a lot, i was touching 456 yes that's what i said. I still have alot moreto go. And i choice the band as it was safer for me. A lot of my friends got gastric and lost it fast and gained it back. A few. Ppl. I know got thee sleeve so i don't know much about it yet. I would say read as much as u can about it and attend a meeting and speak to the ppl. That have already got it.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of having the gastric sleeve done. How much did you weigh before your surgery and why did you chose the band?

One of our friend had the band and she's had some trouble. I like the sleeve because it's not as invasive as the bypass and no foreign object is hanging out in the body like the band. I'm at 350 and a little over 6 ft tall and would LOVE to weight about 200. With my bone structure and my height, I wouldn't want to weigh less 200 because I would look awful!! My mom had the full gastric bypass and has done wonderful with it. She does get sick with some stuff, but she's more healthy now then she has ever been. My grandmother died at an early age because of her diabetes and my mom was in her same shoes and that's why she elected to have it done. She's off all her meds now and is living life to the fullest. I feel as if I'm headed in the same direction and that's why I would want to have it done. We see the RE in the morning and I'm going to discuss it with her and get her thoughts on it.


----------



## Jo_Bean

BabyHopeful2 said:


> Need your help girls. I took my hpt 2 days early (9po) and in the evening (my will power was weak :dohh: ). I received one strong pink line and one weak line. Could this be a BFP with diluted hormone? Should I get a little excited to test tomorrow morning? Or is this common for a BFN :( ?

Test in the morning sweetie. Nothing like FMU ;) good luck xxx


----------



## BabyHopeful2

I officially am a 220 lb curvy girl that got :bfp:

I took a Clear Blue and First Response. I always over analyze the lines you see with tests. The First Response had an even dimmer second line than last evening. But the Clear Blue clearly said 'pregnant'. :happydance:

My symptoms have been very subtle. Until yesterday I kept writing them off. I'm tired, since I'm always tired. My boobs are sore, but they have been since I stopped taking BC. I had the vivid dream two nights ago only. The cramping has also been very subtle - just here and there sometimes. I was gassier than normal. The really notable thing has been the tight abdomen. It is a small version of the tightness I feel after ab workouts the next day.
 



Attached Files:







FirstResponse.jpg
File size: 128.3 KB
Views: 14









ClearBlue.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ariaforte8

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I officially am a 220 lb curvy girl that got :bfp:
> 
> I took a Clear Blue and First Response. I always over analyze the lines you see with tests. The First Response had an even dimmer second line than last evening. But the Clear Blue clearly said 'pregnant'. :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms have been very subtle. Until yesterday I kept writing them off. I'm tired, since I'm always tired. My boobs are sore, but they have been since I stopped taking BC. I had the vivid dream two nights ago only. The cramping has also been very subtle - just here and there sometimes. I was gassier than normal. The really notable thing has been the tight abdomen. It is a small version of the tightness I feel after ab workouts the next day.

CONGRATS!!!! :thumbup: Happy and Healthy 9 Months to you!


----------



## Jo_Bean

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png babyhopeful2!!!


----------



## magic_angel

BabyHopeful2 said:


> I officially am a 220 lb curvy girl that got :bfp:
> 
> I took a Clear Blue and First Response. I always over analyze the lines you see with tests. The First Response had an even dimmer second line than last evening. But the Clear Blue clearly said 'pregnant'. :happydance:
> 
> My symptoms have been very subtle. Until yesterday I kept writing them off. I'm tired, since I'm always tired. My boobs are sore, but they have been since I stopped taking BC. I had the vivid dream two nights ago only. The cramping has also been very subtle - just here and there sometimes. I was gassier than normal. The really notable thing has been the tight abdomen. It is a small version of the tightness I feel after ab workouts the next day.

Oh hun i was thinking about ya last night i bet you were so excited to do it this morning :) sooooooooooooooooooo happy you got those 2 lines chick :) Congrats :hugs:

:happydance: more and more :BFP: :happydance: keep it coming :) Jo your turn next babe :) xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

1 week to go as I decided to text on 4th may. Likely it will be bfn but can't wait any longer than that. 
Am worried I might start poas in my sleep soon!


----------



## nexis

Congrats babyhopeful2 :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## magic_angel

Its probably going to drive you mad hun lol fingers crossed for you :)

Quick update from me as im cooking so i dont wanna burn anything :Dohh:

Went to doc appointment and results are - thyroid tests were FINE
- Glucose levels were FINE
:happydance:

She started asking questions about ttc and said that shes going to get me to do another blood test :( next week for hormone levels, patocin levels and a few others.... ultra sound appointment should be here in a weeks or 2 so waiting for that now and these new tests, shes going to see if theres anything wrong with me or not, i really like this doctor.........NOT ONCE DID SHE SAY ANYTHING ABOUT MY WEIGHT!!!!!! NOTHING!!!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## nexis

Magic_angel, the doctor that I saw about fertility was the same, didn't mention a thing about my weight. I was really worried beforehand as I thought she would tell me that they wouldn't do anything for me until I lost some weight.


----------



## kcsandoval

So apparently I did not ovulate based on my tests! I showed the girls in the "ovulation testing" and they said I did not ovulate. now I don't know what to do. I want to go exercise but afraid that there might be a small chance I might be pregnant. I want to lose weight so bad! :"-(


----------



## Mel Mel

DH and I went to see the RE Today. We had high hopes that she would tell us everything was okay, and she was going to start us on new fertility drugs. Well, it was the total opposite. She told us she didn't think we would be able to get pregnant unless I lost a great amount of weight and she thought it would be best to go on birth control until I lost weight. I know I need to lose weight, but I know other girls that are bigger than me that have had children and been completely fine. I guess it just hurt knowing that something I've wanted for sooo long was going to be put off even longer. I guess I'm going to call Monday morning and schedule an appointment to see a weight lose surgeon. My DH is not completely sold on me having the surgery. He wants me to try to lose it with diet and exercise. But I have been there and done that and it's not worked. The whole situation just completely and utterly sucks!


----------



## bbbunny

Hey everyone :flower:

@magic - I hope everything turns out okay :hugs:

So pleased that we have so many BFPs now it gives everyone a bit of hope :thumbup:

I have no idea about weight loss surgery so cannot give any advice on that other than to say do what is right for you. Second opinions from specialists are always good if you are unsure.

I have had so much baby talk today that I thought I was either gonna cry or scream lol

Started out with my mom visiting and she talked forever about 2 cousins of mine who are due to give birth any moment which of course led to her talking about when she was pregnant and then to top it off she made me watch toddlers and tiaras :dohh:

Then when hubby got home we went to pick up a few grocery items and there was babies EVERYWHERE :dohh:

Then inlaws came round and kept talking about our niece and other toddlers :dohh:

I just wanted to yell at everyone to stop talking about babies as I was getting upset. I have been feeling a bit anxious about it all and me and hubs have been arguing a lot so I think we need to relax about it all for a while.

He has promised me that we will have a serious discussion about stopping smoking tomorrow so I am hoping that I will be more positive about that after tomorrow.

Weight loss wise I am doing crap. AF is just on her way out now so I will not know my proper weight for a couple of days as I always gain when she is here and then it goes when she is gone but I know its not going to be good. I need to get motivated. Well to be honest I have the motivation its just the energy :haha:

I feel like getting everything in order at the moment. The house, my life, the weight, stopping smoking and getting things done.

I think I may sit down with a pen and paper tomorrow and start making some lists :wacko:

Special :hugs: to the two Jo's.


----------



## waiting4bub

Hi Everyone :hi:

I hope it's okay if i join you all! I'm most definitely a curvy girl who would like a curvy bump to go along with the rest of the curves!

I've been reading through some of your messages and you sound like just the type of gals I'd like to wait with. I'm currently 5dpo and plan on beginning my poas addition monday morning! It's only my first month trying with fresh donor sperm so we shall see what happens! [-o&lt;


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey bbbunny,
I know what you mean with babies every where I just had two cousins give birth to beautiful girls and next month two more cousins are due with boys. Plus just found another of my cousins is pregnant. It sucks seeing other people in your family have unplanned maricles when you can't seem to have one of your own. Also understand the stopping smoking it is really hard to do and tempers will fly. Hope all goes well for you and if you need some quitting support more then happy to help, I'm trying to quit myself. Have a great day


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: waiting4bub xxx

Ooh exciting! Good luck :):) you are very welcome here!


----------



## HopefulPony

I'm so fed up today :( AF arrived (after 42 days!!!) and I can't stop thinking about how I want to start trying this cycle. DW and I both want this so much but I think I need to lose more weight. I really really want to just start trying.... Is 14 and a half stone too heavy to successfully TTC? Would it be a waste to even try?


----------



## Heather11

Hi Girls!

I would love to join your group!! A little about myself my hubby and I have been TTC since the fall. This will be our 8th cycle coming up. I did have a chemical pregnancy in January which was heart breaking as for about 72 hours I thought I was going to be a mommy!!!! I am trying to shed some weight during this whole process which has been a process on its own. I have a decent amount to lose, but I started my first goal at 30 pounds. I am down about 10 lbs at the moment. I am really hoping that this helps move things along. I will be 32 next week which makes me sad as I really thought I would be pregnant before my bday!!! 

Looking forward to getting to know everybody and finding some support!!! :winkwink:

Heather


----------



## nexis

HopefulPony said:


> I'm so fed up today :( AF arrived (after 42 days!!!) and I can't stop thinking about how I want to start trying this cycle. DW and I both want this so much but I think I need to lose more weight. I really really want to just start trying.... Is 14 and a half stone too heavy to successfully TTC? Would it be a waste to even try?

I wouldn't of said that 14.5 stone is too heavy to TTC. I'm 18.5 stone and 5'2" and my doctor hasn't said anything about my weight and TTC. I know some doctors might tell me I should lose quite a lot of weight first but she has never mentioned it. :hugs:


----------



## magic_angel

nexis said:


> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> I'm so fed up today :( AF arrived (after 42 days!!!) and I can't stop thinking about how I want to start trying this cycle. DW and I both want this so much but I think I need to lose more weight. I really really want to just start trying.... Is 14 and a half stone too heavy to successfully TTC? Would it be a waste to even try?
> 
> I wouldn't of said that 14.5 stone is too heavy to TTC. I'm 18.5 stone and 5'2" and my doctor hasn't said anything about my weight and TTC. I know some doctors might tell me I should lose quite a lot of weight first but she has never mentioned it. :hugs:Click to expand...

i did write a reply then dog smacked her mahoooooosive head against laptop and erased it all :( 14 and half stone is skinny im my eyes, i remember when i was that weight and i was happy no matter what anyone said to me..... its not too much weight for ttc hun dont listen to anyone who says differently, i too like nexis am 18.5 stone and im 5ft 10 so i carry it a little better than if i was shorted, but i feel like when im ill my body is so much hard work so i know my body aint ready for a baby and so im going to try and nuckle down and shift some weight..... from 2moro onwards i want to set a 20lb target and go from there, no point in me saying i want to lose 4 stone in such n such months because i know the bigger picture freaks me out a little so im going to do little and often thing from now on :) i think it will suit me better....



Heather11 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I would love to join your group!! A little about myself my hubby and I have been TTC since the fall. This will be our 8th cycle coming up. I did have a chemical pregnancy in January which was heart breaking as for about 72 hours I thought I was going to be a mommy!!!! I am trying to shed some weight during this whole process which has been a process on its own. I have a decent amount to lose, but I started my first goal at 30 pounds. I am down about 10 lbs at the moment. I am really hoping that this helps move things along. I will be 32 next week which makes me sad as I really thought I would be pregnant before my bday!!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everybody and finding some support!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Heather

Welcome heather :wave: sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy :( not sure i know what one is if im honest im still so naive about stuff, nice one for losing 10lbs, its better off than on so your doing well, you'll reach your target soon enough :)
Sending lots of :dust: hope you get your BFP soon hun :)


----------



## bbbunny

Right Mr Stork enough is enough now get that baby in my belly pronto :growlmad:

Af is now gone and to celebrate hubs and I DTD for fun instead of TTC which was a welcome change.

We have had a long discussion about stopping smoking and I am going to get a plan of action down tomorrow :thumbup:

Weight wise I had a chocolate bar today and felt like such a cheater but I am determined to lose at least 2lb this week. 

Due to the bad weather we were stuck indoors all day and hubs very kindly helped me get loads of housework done which was great as it means I will be finished extra early tomorrow and can get some exercises done.

@mrslandry I really hope that your quitting smoking goes well. I am sure I will be on here ranting through my nicotine withdrawals before long. I just keep thinking now of all the money we will save that's a big motivator for me.

I really really want to get pregnant before my 32nd birthday which is in July. 


How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Heather11

magic_angel said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> I'm so fed up today :( AF arrived (after 42 days!!!) and I can't stop thinking about how I want to start trying this cycle. DW and I both want this so much but I think I need to lose more weight. I really really want to just start trying.... Is 14 and a half stone too heavy to successfully TTC? Would it be a waste to even try?
> 
> I wouldn't of said that 14.5 stone is too heavy to TTC. I'm 18.5 stone and 5'2" and my doctor hasn't said anything about my weight and TTC. I know some doctors might tell me I should lose quite a lot of weight first but she has never mentioned it. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i did write a reply then dog smacked her mahoooooosive head against laptop and erased it all :( 14 and half stone is skinny im my eyes, i remember when i was that weight and i was happy no matter what anyone said to me..... its not too much weight for ttc hun dont listen to anyone who says differently, i too like nexis am 18.5 stone and im 5ft 10 so i carry it a little better than if i was shorted, but i feel like when im ill my body is so much hard work so i know my body aint ready for a baby and so im going to try and nuckle down and shift some weight..... from 2moro onwards i want to set a 20lb target and go from there, no point in me saying i want to lose 4 stone in such n such months because i know the bigger picture freaks me out a little so im going to do little and often thing from now on :) i think it will suit me better....
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!
> 
> I would love to join your group!! A little about myself my hubby and I have been TTC since the fall. This will be our 8th cycle coming up. I did have a chemical pregnancy in January which was heart breaking as for about 72 hours I thought I was going to be a mommy!!!! I am trying to shed some weight during this whole process which has been a process on its own. I have a decent amount to lose, but I started my first goal at 30 pounds. I am down about 10 lbs at the moment. I am really hoping that this helps move things along. I will be 32 next week which makes me sad as I really thought I would be pregnant before my bday!!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everybody and finding some support!!! :winkwink:
> 
> HeatherClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome heather :wave: sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy :( not sure i know what one is if im honest im still so naive about stuff, nice one for losing 10lbs, its better off than on so your doing well, you'll reach your target soon enough :)
> Sending lots of :dust: hope you get your BFP soon hun :)Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome!

A chemical pregnancy is essential an early miscarriage. It usually happens when you test early. I tested early and got a positive test two days in a row and then about 4 days later I got a negative and them my period came. If I hadn't tested early I would have never know that I got pregnant and it didn't stick. When it happens that quick they call it a chemical pregnancy :flower:


----------



## cravemyheart

Yesterday I was ovulating. I know because my cervix is now firm and closed and yesterday it was open and I had ov pain in my left side. But I'm in the hospital so df and I quickly dtd in the bathroom. It was exciting. Hopefully that did the trick because it'd be an awesome story. Wish me luck


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a great weekend, and welcome to all the new people! Warning - it's a fast moving thread!

AFM - CD1 today. Poop. However, looking forward to giving it another go this month, will be using Preseed again around O date. Fingers crossed! :thumbup:

I'm also thinking about setting myself an exercise goal for the month of May. Although, knowing me, I'll be all talk and no action :haha:


----------



## kirkie11

Hiya! I'm loving this thread! I too am a curvy girl (size 20 UK) and can't wait until I hopefully get my own curvy bump!! 

Please can I join this group? :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi ladies :hi: I will reply properly later on today but just wanted to say sorry I've had a really busy weekend so not been on much. 
Welcome to all the new ladies, I'll read everything later but didn't want you to feel ignored!


----------



## Laura91

Hi everyone :hi:

Panda - Glad everything went well at the doctors :thumbup: x

Ariaforte8, Waiting4bub, Heather11 & Kirkie11- :hi:

BabyHopeful - Congratulations :happydance:

Jo_Bean - :happydance: for testing on my birthday! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you x

Magic - Glad everything went well at the doctors :thumbup: x

Bbbunny - I know exactly how you feel. No matter where I go, there's babies everywhere! Or no matter what I'm watching, it's full of babies :dohh: I'm the same with AF, I generally only gain a couple of pounds but I get bloated as hell. Glad to hear you're getting everything organised - maybe it will help take your mind off TTC for a while and help distract you? x

Hopeful - I'm 14 stone 6 pounds (ish). I don't think it's too heavy at all. There are some ladies in here heavier than 14 stone and their doctors have said everything is fine :thumbup: x

Cravemyheart - I would love to know how to check my cervix but it kinda creeps me out a bit :blush: Yay for spontaneous BDing :rofl:

Hope everyone's good?

As for me, the witch arrived on Saturday :growlmad: but at least I can enjoy my 21st without worrying about having a drink and we can start a new, fresh cycle using OPKs properly :thumbup: x


----------



## nexis

So I've started exercising again from today. My god am I unfit, was sweating buckets :blush: I've got your shape fitness evolved for the kinect, used to do it every morning but got out of the habit but I'm determined to stick with it this time. It's really good as it'll tell you if you're doing it right and there's loads of workouts on it but I don't have to go to a class full of people smaller than me :) 

Been getting period type cramps so hopefully that's a good sign. Only got today left on the tablets then got to see if I have a withdrawal bleed. Got to go to docs on wed for another blood test too :(


----------



## bubble89

Hi ladies I haven't managed to post in a while so I never had the chance to say thank you for the advice you all gave a couple of weeks ago. 

Congratulations babyhopeful that's amazing.

Fx'd to all.

Have a wee question I was due AF between sat n today I have been getting cramps subtely now n again but nothing happened n that's been since sat. I thought it had come yesterday as a I had a very small amount of pale brown gunk (sorry tmi) now that isn't really there sometimes its white gunk n sometimes there are none. Do you think its worth testing? Is it too early to test? Do you think its just a BFN that is taunting me?

For all you curvy ladies who are considering surgery it is your choice absolutely and if you are going to do it I would make sure you have looked at every avenue before going for it. I have suffered with weight problems all my life and about 3 to 4 year ago I accepted I needed to do something about it. I joined ww and in the beginning I thought it was great but it soon changed n I was up and down in weight I recently found Slimming world and even through most of that I think I have lost the same stone over and over again but the more meetings i attended I realised I just hadn't officially accepted it and found my will power. I have also considered surgery hypnotherapy but that doesn't change who you are. You need to accept who we are and change our lifestyles to suit. It was my leader who helped greatly it doesn't matter if you binge out now and again as long as you have the control to start fresh the next day. With the plan youban eat loads of the rights things n they are so tasty especially when you dot just want a banana. Hope this helps a little ladies. Sorry if its confusing. 

Lots of baby dust to you all

Xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

magic_angel said:


> Its probably going to drive you mad hun lol fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> Quick update from me as im cooking so i dont wanna burn anything :Dohh:
> 
> Went to doc appointment and results are - thyroid tests were FINE
> - Glucose levels were FINE
> :happydance:
> 
> She started asking questions about ttc and said that shes going to get me to do another blood test :( next week for hormone levels, patocin levels and a few others.... ultra sound appointment should be here in a weeks or 2 so waiting for that now and these new tests, shes going to see if theres anything wrong with me or not, i really like this doctor.........NOT ONCE DID SHE SAY ANYTHING ABOUT MY WEIGHT!!!!!! NOTHING!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:

That's so nice! Sounds like a cool doctor :D



kcsandoval said:


> So apparently I did not ovulate based on my tests! I showed the girls in the "ovulation testing" and they said I did not ovulate. now I don't know what to do. I want to go exercise but afraid that there might be a small chance I might be pregnant. I want to lose weight so bad! :"-(

Hun, you can exercise anyway, it's not like you're going to go from nothing to running a marathon - start gentle and work your way up :)



Mel Mel said:


> DH and I went to see the RE Today. We had high hopes that she would tell us everything was okay, and she was going to start us on new fertility drugs. Well, it was the total opposite. She told us she didn't think we would be able to get pregnant unless I lost a great amount of weight and she thought it would be best to go on birth control until I lost weight. I know I need to lose weight, but I know other girls that are bigger than me that have had children and been completely fine. I guess it just hurt knowing that something I've wanted for sooo long was going to be put off even longer. I guess I'm going to call Monday morning and schedule an appointment to see a weight lose surgeon. My DH is not completely sold on me having the surgery. He wants me to try to lose it with diet and exercise. But I have been there and done that and it's not worked. The whole situation just completely and utterly sucks!

BITCH! Can you change doctors? That's not really very helpful is it!



bbbunny said:


> Hey everyone :flower:
> 
> @magic - I hope everything turns out okay :hugs:
> 
> So pleased that we have so many BFPs now it gives everyone a bit of hope :thumbup:
> 
> I have no idea about weight loss surgery so cannot give any advice on that other than to say do what is right for you. Second opinions from specialists are always good if you are unsure.
> 
> I have had so much baby talk today that I thought I was either gonna cry or scream lol
> 
> Started out with my mom visiting and she talked forever about 2 cousins of mine who are due to give birth any moment which of course led to her talking about when she was pregnant and then to top it off she made me watch toddlers and tiaras :dohh:
> 
> Then when hubby got home we went to pick up a few grocery items and there was babies EVERYWHERE :dohh:
> 
> Then inlaws came round and kept talking about our niece and other toddlers :dohh:
> 
> I just wanted to yell at everyone to stop talking about babies as I was getting upset. I have been feeling a bit anxious about it all and me and hubs have been arguing a lot so I think we need to relax about it all for a while.
> 
> He has promised me that we will have a serious discussion about stopping smoking tomorrow so I am hoping that I will be more positive about that after tomorrow.
> 
> Weight loss wise I am doing crap. AF is just on her way out now so I will not know my proper weight for a couple of days as I always gain when she is here and then it goes when she is gone but I know its not going to be good. I need to get motivated. Well to be honest I have the motivation its just the energy :haha:
> 
> I feel like getting everything in order at the moment. The house, my life, the weight, stopping smoking and getting things done.
> 
> I think I may sit down with a pen and paper tomorrow and start making some lists :wacko:
> 
> Special :hugs: to the two Jo's.

~Hey sweetie xxx I have moments like that too. One time I wrote a list of everything I wanted to change. I then realised that by doing things one thing at a time, I could tick off loads of things. I did have a few big things on there that I still haven't completed, but getting some of them out of the way made the mountain seem smaller. :hugs: I hope things get better for you soon xxxx



HopefulPony said:


> I'm so fed up today :( AF arrived (after 42 days!!!) and I can't stop thinking about how I want to start trying this cycle. DW and I both want this so much but I think I need to lose more weight. I really really want to just start trying.... Is 14 and a half stone too heavy to successfully TTC? Would it be a waste to even try?

Not at all! I think you should just go for it anyway!!!



Heather11 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> I would love to join your group!! A little about myself my hubby and I have been TTC since the fall. This will be our 8th cycle coming up. I did have a chemical pregnancy in January which was heart breaking as for about 72 hours I thought I was going to be a mommy!!!! I am trying to shed some weight during this whole process which has been a process on its own. I have a decent amount to lose, but I started my first goal at 30 pounds. I am down about 10 lbs at the moment. I am really hoping that this helps move things along. I will be 32 next week which makes me sad as I really thought I would be pregnant before my bday!!!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everybody and finding some support!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Heather

:hi: Heather :) welcome to our band of merry curvys :haha:
Well done oj the weight loss so far hun! It's good to have little goals to work towards, you can reward yourself and be realistic about it!



cravemyheart said:


> Yesterday I was ovulating. I know because my cervix is now firm and closed and yesterday it was open and I had ov pain in my left side. But I'm in the hospital so df and I quickly dtd in the bathroom. It was exciting. Hopefully that did the trick because it'd be an awesome story. Wish me luck

Get in! :haha: I so hope you get to tell your little one they were made in a hospital toilet when they are old enough to ask :rofl: awesome story!



Vankiwi said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a great weekend, and welcome to all the new people! Warning - it's a fast moving thread!
> 
> AFM - CD1 today. Poop. However, looking forward to giving it another go this month, will be using Preseed again around O date. Fingers crossed! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm also thinking about setting myself an exercise goal for the month of May. Although, knowing me, I'll be all talk and no action :haha:

:haha: that also sounds like me! All talk no action! Sorry :witch: got you, but onwards and upwards! Get yourself ready for ov and catch the egg next cycle! :dust:



kirkie11 said:


> Hiya! I'm loving this thread! I too am a curvy girl (size 20 UK) and can't wait until I hopefully get my own curvy bump!!
> 
> Please can I join this group? :happydance:

:hi: Kirkie Of course you can! Welcome welcome welcome! :dance:



riiiiiiiiiiight, afm - still patiently waiting to test :nope: er well not managing the patient part very well!
Symptom spotting went a bit crazy and now I just have random twinges every so often and a bit of backache. But apart form that, I can't shake the feeling that I'm already out, just don't feel like this is my month. It's cool though, I shall plod on :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

bubble89 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't managed to post in a while so I never had the chance to say thank you for the advice you all gave a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Congratulations babyhopeful that's amazing.
> 
> Fx'd to all.
> 
> Have a wee question I was due AF between sat n today I have been getting cramps subtely now n again but nothing happened n that's been since sat. I thought it had come yesterday as a I had a very small amount of pale brown gunk (sorry tmi) now that isn't really there sometimes its white gunk n sometimes there are none. Do you think its worth testing? Is it too early to test? Do you think its just a BFN that is taunting me?
> 
> For all you curvy ladies who are considering surgery it is your choice absolutely and if you are going to do it I would make sure you have looked at every avenue before going for it. I have suffered with weight problems all my life and about 3 to 4 year ago I accepted I needed to do something about it. I joined ww and in the beginning I thought it was great but it soon changed n I was up and down in weight I recently found Slimming world and even through most of that I think I have lost the same stone over and over again but the more meetings i attended I realised I just hadn't officially accepted it and found my will power. I have also considered surgery hypnotherapy but that doesn't change who you are. You need to accept who we are and change our lifestyles to suit. It was my leader who helped greatly it doesn't matter if you binge out now and again as long as you have the control to start fresh the next day. With the plan youban eat loads of the rights things n they are so tasty especially when you dot just want a banana. Hope this helps a little ladies. Sorry if its confusing.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all
> 
> Xxx

:hi: bubble - do you know when you ovulated? The reason I ask is that if you ov'd later then AF could be due later because your LP would stay the same. I've had what you describe before, but not every month. I guess there is a chance it could be IB though...... fx'd it's the latter!


----------



## Magan85

Stopping in to say hello to all you wonderful ladies! Welcome to all the new ladies good to see everyone is doing well :) Congrats to those who got there BFP's and hugs to those who got AF! 
Im very proud of myself this cycle! I havnt once obsessed and I have managed to do what I wanted to by not knowing what CD I am on! I really thought it would be hard to lose track.. Lol but it helps me not knowing. It feels so good to be in control of myself. I have a rough idea of where I am which is all I need to know to keep myself sane lol. 
My crazy busy schedule starts today! Going to work today and after work we will be loading a cargo van full of stuff as we get the keys to our house tomorrow! Im soooo excited! I think thats the only reason why ive managed to lose my cycle day because instead ive been counting down to tomorrow!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Magan!

Oh that's great :) How exciting! I think that once you get the keys, you should DTD in every room, just to make it yours!! :haha:


----------



## kirkie11

As of tomorrow my DH and I are officially TTC, although he wants to wait until I've had :witch:, which is now 3 days late!! 

I really don't think I am as I did a test on saturday (2 days ago) which was :bfn: but it's just annoying. The sooner :witch: arrives the sooner we can start trying in earnest :sex:!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jo_Bean

good for you Kirkie!!!!


----------



## bubble89

Hi Jo bean 

Thanks for answering. I know it prob is just playing mind games. I ovulated just over 2 weeks ago. 

X


----------



## Jo_Bean

bubble89 said:


> Hi Jo bean
> 
> Thanks for answering. I know it prob is just playing mind games. I ovulated just over 2 weeks ago.
> 
> X

:D The problem is that IB and AF would likely happen around about the same time and pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are quite similar.

I've done so much research and symptom spotting that I'm convinced there is no pattern whatsoever anymore! So it could be anything!

I really hope that it's actually implantation and your little fertilised egg is burrowing away in there making itself a nice home for the next 9 months! fx'd :dust:


----------



## magic_angel

Heather11 said:


> A chemical pregnancy is essential an early miscarriage. It usually happens when you test early. I tested early and got a positive test two days in a row and then about 4 days later I got a negative and them my period came. If I hadn't tested early I would have never know that I got pregnant and it didn't stick. When it happens that quick they call it a chemical pregnancy :flower:

Hi hun, thanks for explaining, you get so much info on here its so hard to keep up with it all, Senging you lots of :hugs: and :dust: and hope you get that sticky bean soon hun, we are all here if you want to chat anytime :) :flower:




cravemyheart said:


> Yesterday I was ovulating. I know because my cervix is now firm and closed and yesterday it was open and I had ov pain in my left side. But I'm in the hospital so df and I quickly dtd in the bathroom. It was exciting. Hopefully that did the trick because it'd be an awesome story. Wish me luck

Hi crave, fingers drossed for you :) would be an awesome story to tell :) lots of luck and :dust: hun



Vankiwi said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone has had a great weekend, and welcome to all the new people! Warning - it's a fast moving thread!
> 
> AFM - CD1 today. Poop. However, looking forward to giving it another go this month, will be using Preseed again around O date. Fingers crossed! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm also thinking about setting myself an exercise goal for the month of May. Although, knowing me, I'll be all talk and no action :haha:

Sorry :witch: got you hun, lots of :dust: for this cycle and go get that egg :) we need to add more names to the :BFP: list :)



kirkie11 said:


> Hiya! I'm loving this thread! I too am a curvy girl (size 20 UK) and can't wait until I hopefully get my own curvy bump!!
> 
> Please can I join this group? :happydance:

Welcome Kirkie :wave: :flower:



Laura91 said:


> Cravemyheart - I would love to know how to check my cervix but it kinda creeps me out a bit :blush: Yay for spontaneous BDing :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone's good?
> 
> As for me, the witch arrived on Saturday :growlmad: but at least I can enjoy my 21st without worrying about having a drink and we can start a new, fresh cycle using OPKs properly :thumbup: x

Hi laura :) if you really want to check your cervix but your too scared to, dont worry about it hun, to be able to check your cervix would be great for ttc info hun, you can tell where you are in your cycle just by seeing whats going on with your cervix and although it might feel strange at first, once you know what your looking for its easy and you get so used to it that you will find yourself doing it everyday and sometimes (around fertile time) you will be checking everytime you go to the toilet.. :haha: if you want to know how to check and what your meant to be looking for just ask hun we will all give you advice, i think we all know our cervix like the back of our hand now :)

sorry af got you hun but the silver lining is that you get to have drinks so its not all bad :) have a great birthday hun :) xx



nexis said:


> So I've started exercising again from today. My god am I unfit, was sweating buckets :blush: I've got your shape fitness evolved for the kinect, used to do it every morning but got out of the habit but I'm determined to stick with it this time. It's really good as it'll tell you if you're doing it right and there's loads of workouts on it but I don't have to go to a class full of people smaller than me :)
> 
> Been getting period type cramps so hopefully that's a good sign. Only got today left on the tablets then got to see if I have a withdrawal bleed. Got to go to docs on wed for another blood test too :(

Feel that sweat hun its always good to sweat it all out just keep topping up with water :) im going to get Davina out this week and get on this exercise train me thinks :) 

Good luck with the docs and results hun, i got more on friday so not looking forward to them, dont think these bloody doctors really know how scared of needles i am, they should have just done all the tests the first time i gave blood :( oh well all for a good cause i guess, hope everything goes ok for you :)



bubble89 said:


> Hi ladies I haven't managed to post in a while so I never had the chance to say thank you for the advice you all gave a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Congratulations babyhopeful that's amazing.
> 
> Fx'd to all.
> 
> Have a wee question I was due AF between sat n today I have been getting cramps subtely now n again but nothing happened n that's been since sat. I thought it had come yesterday as a I had a very small amount of pale brown gunk (sorry tmi) now that isn't really there sometimes its white gunk n sometimes there are none. Do you think its worth testing? Is it too early to test? Do you think its just a BFN that is taunting me?
> 
> For all you curvy ladies who are considering surgery it is your choice absolutely and if you are going to do it I would make sure you have looked at every avenue before going for it. I have suffered with weight problems all my life and about 3 to 4 year ago I accepted I needed to do something about it. I joined ww and in the beginning I thought it was great but it soon changed n I was up and down in weight I recently found Slimming world and even through most of that I think I have lost the same stone over and over again but the more meetings i attended I realised I just hadn't officially accepted it and found my will power. I have also considered surgery hypnotherapy but that doesn't change who you are. You need to accept who we are and change our lifestyles to suit. It was my leader who helped greatly it doesn't matter if you binge out now and again as long as you have the control to start fresh the next day. With the plan youban eat loads of the rights things n they are so tasty especially when you dot just want a banana. Hope this helps a little ladies. Sorry if its confusing.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all
> 
> Xxx

Hi Bubble i would hold off testing for a few more days hun, hopefully you o'vd later so it may be IB so just wait it out a little longer, fingers crossed for you :) xx



Magan85 said:


> Stopping in to say hello to all you wonderful ladies! Welcome to all the new ladies good to see everyone is doing well :) Congrats to those who got there BFP's and hugs to those who got AF!
> Im very proud of myself this cycle! I havnt once obsessed and I have managed to do what I wanted to by not knowing what CD I am on! I really thought it would be hard to lose track.. Lol but it helps me not knowing. It feels so good to be in control of myself. I have a rough idea of where I am which is all I need to know to keep myself sane lol.
> My crazy busy schedule starts today! Going to work today and after work we will be loading a cargo van full of stuff as we get the keys to our house tomorrow! Im soooo excited! I think thats the only reason why ive managed to lose my cycle day because instead ive been counting down to tomorrow!

Hey magan glad your doing ok :)
Good for you taking back control :) Jo's right about getting those keys and christening all those rooms :) great stress reliever :) 



kirkie11 said:


> As of tomorrow my DH and I are officially TTC, although he wants to wait until I've had :witch:, which is now 3 days late!!
> 
> I really don't think I am as I did a test on saturday (2 days ago) which was :bfn: but it's just annoying. The sooner :witch: arrives the sooner we can start trying in earnest :sex:!! :winkwink:

Ohh exciting :) sending you lots and lots of Baby :dust: :)


----------



## magic_angel

Jo_Bean said:


> riiiiiiiiiiight, afm - still patiently waiting to test :nope: er well not managing the patient part very well!
> Symptom spotting went a bit crazy and now I just have random twinges every so often and a bit of backache. But apart form that, I can't shake the feeling that I'm already out, just don't feel like this is my month. It's cool though, I shall plod on :D

Big :hugs: chick, our bodies are crazy things..... when we try everything then nothing happens or if we try nothing then something happens, you have been so positive this cycle and i know its been a godsend to a lot of us here, you always pick us up when we are down, dont give up yet hun, fingers are still crossed for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

aw thanks magic hun xxxx


----------



## kcsandoval

Okay, here are my symtoms so far. NASTY flu this weekend (which I blame my husband as he was sick first) and yesterday I had huge pimples (which never happen to me!) Grrrr...I swear I'm just going through puberty. I'm due to test next week and I cannot wait.


----------



## Jo_Bean

ooooooooooh fingers crossed!!

My new symptom, I burped and tasted a bit of a sicky taste in my mouth, now I have that burning feeling in my throat. Surely too early to be feeling sick!?!?!?

Am finally insane, I knew it would happen!


----------



## waiting4bub

Well I'm 8dpo today and I testing this morning with fmu and I saw a very very faint line and the ink ran over the test, then it dried into a white line which eventually disappeared. When I saw the line I was like OMG OMG OMG lol. So I decided I'd test again with smu just in case of a defective test and BFN. So now I'm going to wait two days to test again.

I thought this was my month, I really felt like everything is different for me. Hopefully I'm still too early and I'll get my BFP before AF shows on Sunday!


----------



## Jo_Bean

8DPO is still quite early hun, fx'd it will happen!


----------



## Vic20581

Hia all
Well iv lost 3st so far since may last yr. saw fertility last wk, n i need to lose 2 more st n then he wil put me on clomid. I wil stil be curvy jus a slimmer curvy gal. So its gogogo on the diet front.
Vic x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Wel done Vic! :dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance:


----------



## PandaMao

Hi curvy ladies! Things have been so busy I haven't had time to come on for a few days. This thread always moves so fast! Welcome to all the new girls and congrats Babyhopeful for the bfp! 

Magic- It's good to see someone is in the same spot I am right now. I also don't have any thyroid or glucose issues (tested cholesterol though and my triglycerides are kinda high). I won't be in to see the obgyn until the 11th though. Earliest appointment I could get :/

Jo_Bean - Fingers crossed for you. I know you've done everything you can this cycle. :dust:

I feel bad not replying to everyone, but I just haven't got the time :( This semester is almost over so maybe I'll have more time afterwards. :dust: to all the curvy ladies!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks panda xxxxxx


----------



## Heather11

Vic20581 said:


> Hia all
> Well iv lost 3st so far since may last yr. saw fertility last wk, n i need to lose 2 more st n then he wil put me on clomid. I wil stil be curvy jus a slimmer curvy gal. So its gogogo on the diet front.
> Vic x

CONGRATS!!!! Are you still TTC while losing?!:flower:


----------



## china415

Lmao. That's so cute and that would b a great story to tell. Sending a lot of baby dust your way.


----------



## china415

[


Im so happy for u.


QUOTE=BabyHopeful2;17486027]I officially am a 220 lb curvy girl that got :bfp
I took a Clear Blue and First Response. I always over analyze the lines you see with tests. The First Response had an even dimmer second line than last evening. But the Clear Blue clearly said 'pregnant'. :happydance:

My symptoms have been very subtle. Until yesterday I kept writing them off. I'm tired, since I'm always tired. My boobs are sore, but they have been since I stopped taking BC. I had the vivid dream two nights ago only. The cramping has also been very subtle - just here and there sometimes. I was gassier than normal. The really notable thing has been the tight abdomen. It is a small version of the tightness I feel after ab workouts the next day.[/QUOTE]


----------



## china415

Hey every1 in home and feeling a lil better. I missed ya. My phones net wasn't working right in the hospital. I c there has been a lot of action going on here. Lol. Well I got my af tooday it was 3days late. So I'm on bed rest til I go back to drs. Next wk. So no whoopy 4 me:cloud9: well in any case imm back so let me go back  and read up to date.


----------



## readytogo

Hey there group. It's been awile - I was taking time off from the web :) I've been focusing more on my health and my chores and we'll see if that worked for me in a week or two :) Although I really want to test now! I didn't check anything this month - OPK, temps, etc so no idea how many dpo I am... But my boobs HURT and my husband keeps commenting on how they look "different" haha... We'll see how that turns out... Feeling really good about this cycle though!!!
:dust:


----------



## Vic20581

Heather11 said:


> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> Hia all
> Well iv lost 3st so far since may last yr. saw fertility last wk, n i need to lose 2 more st n then he wil put me on clomid. I wil stil be curvy jus a slimmer curvy gal. So its gogogo on the diet front.
> Vic x
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! Are you still TTC while losing?!:flower:Click to expand...

Hia
Yeh still loosing weight while ttc. Once i get preg i will change a bit n eat more cals, but dont want to put on too much weight.


----------



## HopefulPony

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to say a big thanks for all your support :) you're all so sweet! I really want to go for it ASAP and we are hoping to start trying as soon as we have enough in the bank to begin treatment! We'll wait a bit do we can be financially better off but we're both broody and impatient!!!

Panda - I love your pic, are you a pony fan too?


----------



## Jo_Bean

readytogo said:


> Hey there group. It's been awile - I was taking time off from the web :) I've been focusing more on my health and my chores and we'll see if that worked for me in a week or two :) Although I really want to test now! I didn't check anything this month - OPK, temps, etc so no idea how many dpo I am... But my boobs HURT and my husband keeps commenting on how they look "different" haha... We'll see how that turns out... Feeling really good about this cycle though!!!
> :dust:

Ooh! Exciting! When do you think AF is due?


----------



## Melly Belly

Wow...i seriously havent been on here in like, a week and a half! congrats to any bfps i missed...and welcome to any new ladies! 

AFM, waiting for O...this time around ive got the preseed, plus im adding in the softcups since LadyGriz had success with them, and it cant hurt right? DH heard back from the Dr that his testosterone levels are low or not where they should be at least, so he is going to see what they can do for him on that, then once that is fixed we can see about his SA...so...yay more waiting! 

A good thing about spending so much time on here, is that i did really really well on my OB mid term and final :happydance:...now i just have to handle myself when we do our clinicals in the Maternity ward... note to self: no, you cannot have any of those babies...they are not party favors to take home after clinical :rofl:


----------



## pinksprinkles

So, I haven't been checking in very much lately. :( Sorry for not keeping up. I'm to CD 60 now and still no O. If I just skipped a cycle I should ovulate in the next week or so. If I get to CD 84 w/out O'ing I guess I'll be headed to the doctor. (That would be 2 full cycles.) I'll try to be online a little more, but I'm not sure how much. Thinking about it is getting me down lately. :cry:


----------



## Heather11

Vic20581 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vic20581 said:
> 
> 
> Hia all
> Well iv lost 3st so far since may last yr. saw fertility last wk, n i need to lose 2 more st n then he wil put me on clomid. I wil stil be curvy jus a slimmer curvy gal. So its gogogo on the diet front.
> Vic x
> 
> CONGRATS!!!! Are you still TTC while losing?!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hia
> Yeh still loosing weight while ttc. Once i get preg i will change a bit n eat more cals, but dont want to put on too much weight.Click to expand...


Thanks! I was just wondering! As that is what I am doing! :flower:


----------



## bbbunny

Urghhh I read articles like this and start to crap myself

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-fuel-rising-numbers-mothers-die-labour.html

Makes me panic about whether I am crazy for TTC while I am so overweight.

Why can't this weight just start coming off again? Why do I let stuff like this bother me so much?


----------



## HopefulPony

bbbunny said:


> Urghhh I read articles like this and start to crap myself
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-fuel-rising-numbers-mothers-die-labour.html
> 
> Makes me panic about whether I am crazy for TTC while I am so overweight.
> 
> Why can't this weight just start coming off again? Why do I let stuff like this bother me so much?

It doesn't have any concrete evidence that the increased death rates are because of overweight mums to be - it seems very speculative. Plus it IS the daily mail lol 

Don't let it bother you hun xxx


----------



## Heather11

bbbunny said:


> Urghhh I read articles like this and start to crap myself
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-fuel-rising-numbers-mothers-die-labour.html
> 
> Makes me panic about whether I am crazy for TTC while I am so overweight.
> 
> Why can't this weight just start coming off again? Why do I let stuff like this bother me so much?

Try not to worry about it too much!!! I just read an article recently that is saying they are not linking autism to obese mothers! BAH it is always something! :winkwink:


----------



## china415

hey every1, I must say this board is busy. I'm so happy for the ones that got big fat +s. Lol and sending a lot of baby dust to those ttc. However I have a question for ya, tell me what do you ladies use to predict o. I do have cb fertililty monitor. But was just wondering.


----------



## Magan85

Hey ladies!!! Today has been an extremly exciting day for me!!! We got the keys to our house today and headed over there when OH finished work! I joked with him all day saying he had to carry me across the threshold and he actually did! Then I started looking around to see what the previous owners left behind for us and he asked me "well are you ready to start this new chapter of our life?" I said yes and kept on walking around so he asked again when I turned around he was down on one knee with my dream ring in his hand!! I cried so hard my contact fell out! Haha


----------



## honestlinzel

Magan85 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Today has been an extremly exciting day for me!!! We got the keys to our house today and headed over there when OH finished work! I joked with him all day saying he had to carry me across the threshold and he actually did! Then I started looking around to see what the previous owners left behind for us and he asked me "well are you ready to start this new chapter of our life?" I said yes and kept on walking around so he asked again when I turned around he was down on one knee with my dream ring in his hand!! I cried so hard my contact fell out! Haha


That is sooo romantic and so sweet!!!
Congratulations!!!

:hugs:


----------



## petesgirl20

Magan85 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Today has been an extremly exciting day for me!!! We got the keys to our house today and headed over there when OH finished work! I joked with him all day saying he had to carry me across the threshold and he actually did! Then I started looking around to see what the previous owners left behind for us and he asked me "well are you ready to start this new chapter of our life?" I said yes and kept on walking around so he asked again when I turned around he was down on one knee with my dream ring in his hand!! I cried so hard my contact fell out! Haha

Awwww...how sweet!!!! :wedding: so happy for you!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Magan!! That's awesome, what an exciting day!!

China - I use OPKs and I temp to confirm as well.


----------



## josephine75

Magan85 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Today has been an extremly exciting day for me!!! We got the keys to our house today and headed over there when OH finished work! I joked with him all day saying he had to carry me across the threshold and he actually did! Then I started looking around to see what the previous owners left behind for us and he asked me "well are you ready to start this new chapter of our life?" I said yes and kept on walking around so he asked again when I turned around he was down on one knee with my dream ring in his hand!! I cried so hard my contact fell out! Haha

Congratulations hunney that is so sweet and romantic, they say things come in 3's fingers crossed for a BFP to complete it xxxx


----------



## nexis

Congratulations Magan! :happydance:


----------



## HopefulPony

How wonderful Magan! Congratulations!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Congratulations hun! So so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Magan85

Thanks so much everyone!!! Joshephine that would be amazing!! FX! Lol


----------



## magic_angel

china415 said:


> hey every1, I must say this board is busy. I'm so happy for the ones that got big fat +s. Lol and sending a lot of baby dust to those ttc. However I have a question for ya, tell me what do you ladies use to predict o. I do have cb fertililty monitor. But was just wondering.

Hey china, opks, checking cervix for CM and CP, temps, reading your body for ov twinges and cramping is also useful too :)



Magan85 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Today has been an extremly exciting day for me!!! We got the keys to our house today and headed over there when OH finished work! I joked with him all day saying he had to carry me across the threshold and he actually did! Then I started looking around to see what the previous owners left behind for us and he asked me "well are you ready to start this new chapter of our life?" I said yes and kept on walking around so he asked again when I turned around he was down on one knee with my dream ring in his hand!! I cried so hard my contact fell out! Haha

Awwwww congrats magan :) hope your bfp completes it too hun :)



josephine75 said:


> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!! Today has been an extremly exciting day for me!!! We got the keys to our house today and headed over there when OH finished work! I joked with him all day saying he had to carry me across the threshold and he actually did! Then I started looking around to see what the previous owners left behind for us and he asked me "well are you ready to start this new chapter of our life?" I said yes and kept on walking around so he asked again when I turned around he was down on one knee with my dream ring in his hand!! I cried so hard my contact fell out! Haha
> 
> Congratulations hunney that is so sweet and romantic, they say things come in 3's fingers crossed for a BFP to complete it xxxxClick to expand...

Josephine where have you been hiding babe i miss chatting to you :( hows things going with you? xx


----------



## nexis

Today I've got really sore bbs and some cramping so I've got everything crossed that the tablets have worked. Going to go and get my second blood test tomorrow.


----------



## HopefulPony

StephanieC - you have the same wedding dress as my DW! 

I'm hoping to lose lots of weight this week as I'm having tooth problems so I can't eat - I've been having slim fast! Silver linings hehe


----------



## StefanieC

HopefulPony said:


> StephanieC - you have the same wedding dress as my DW!

Nice to see someone else has good taste too lol. I fell in love with it the moment I put it on!


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> Urghhh I read articles like this and start to crap myself
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-fuel-rising-numbers-mothers-die-labour.html
> 
> Makes me panic about whether I am crazy for TTC while I am so overweight.
> 
> Why can't this weight just start coming off again? Why do I let stuff like this bother me so much?

Honey, it's the daily mail :haha: they live on bullshit! :ignore:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Melly Belly said:


> Wow...i seriously havent been on here in like, a week and a half! congrats to any bfps i missed...and welcome to any new ladies!
> 
> AFM, waiting for O...this time around ive got the preseed, plus im adding in the softcups since LadyGriz had success with them, and it cant hurt right? DH heard back from the Dr that his testosterone levels are low or not where they should be at least, so he is going to see what they can do for him on that, then once that is fixed we can see about his SA...so...yay more waiting!
> 
> A good thing about spending so much time on here, is that i did really really well on my OB mid term and final :happydance:...now i just have to handle myself when we do our clinicals in the Maternity ward... note to self: no, you cannot have any of those babies...they are not party favors to take home after clinical :rofl:

Yes Melly. Don't steal any! Well done on your tests so far!!!!!



pinksprinkles said:


> So, I haven't been checking in very much lately. :( Sorry for not keeping up. I'm to CD 60 now and still no O. If I just skipped a cycle I should ovulate in the next week or so. If I get to CD 84 w/out O'ing I guess I'll be headed to the doctor. (That would be 2 full cycles.) I'll try to be online a little more, but I'm not sure how much. Thinking about it is getting me down lately. :cry:

:hugs2: anything we can do to cheer you up sweetie? More hugs? Ok :hugs::hugs2:



Magan85 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Today has been an extremly exciting day for me!!! We got the keys to our house today and headed over there when OH finished work! I joked with him all day saying he had to carry me across the threshold and he actually did! Then I started looking around to see what the previous owners left behind for us and he asked me "well are you ready to start this new chapter of our life?" I said yes and kept on walking around so he asked again when I turned around he was down on one knee with my dream ring in his hand!! I cried so hard my contact fell out! Haha

Oooooooooooh congratulations!!!! How wonderful!
Our first TCB engagement!!! did you jump him on the floor of your new house? :)



josephine75 said:


> Congratulations hunney that is so sweet and romantic, they say things come in 3's fingers crossed for a BFP to complete it xxxx

Hello gorgeous :) lovely to see you xxxxxx big kisses xx


----------



## bbbunny

Congrats Magan :happydance:

Yeah I think I will start ignoring articles like that :thumbup:

CD 10 I think and already I am feeling impatient. :growlmad:

I am trying to cover all bases here as I am not sure when I O so we DTD the day after AF left and I think we will get some :sex: in tonight just in case.

That is if I don't fall asleep first, have only had a few hours sleep and I could easily go to bed now even though its only 7.30pm.

Treated myself to a new top from Simplybe so that has cheered me up and it was in the sale so it was a bargain. :thumbup:

Getting the stuff to do my hair tomorrow. Need to put a pre lightener on first so am worried my hair will fall out but I am hoping it goes okay :haha:

Hugs to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

What colour are you going bunny?

I also purchased a sale bargain this week - it does cheer you up doesn't it :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

nexis said:


> Today I've got really sore bbs and some cramping so I've got everything crossed that the tablets have worked. Going to go and get my second blood test tomorrow.

Ooooh! Fx'd they work xxxx


----------



## Magan85

Hehehe Jo Bean! No we didnt jump on the floor then we had family coming by to look at the new house and to congratualate us since he'd already told them! 

I heard about that article on the news and was pretty upset! It is soo not true!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:haha: probably not appropriate with family there then :rofl:


----------



## nexis

Jo_Bean said:


> :haha: probably not appropriate with family there then :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh nexis, have you changed your little pic? Is that you? :hi: waving at photo :) you look gorgeous x


----------



## nexis

Jo_Bean said:


> Oh nexis, have you changed your little pic? Is that you? :hi: waving at photo :) you look gorgeous x

Just changed it now and yep that's me :) thank you :blush: Normally I wear glasses too, but decided on contacts for the wedding. I managed most of the day but took them out in the evening as they got right on my nerves :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

*shudder* I can't imagine putting contacts in! It really freaks me out!

Love the pic tho, I like seeing everyone's faces as I feel like I know you all anyway!


----------



## readytogo

Jo_Bean said:


> readytogo said:
> 
> 
> Hey there group. It's been awile - I was taking time off from the web :) I've been focusing more on my health and my chores and we'll see if that worked for me in a week or two :) Although I really want to test now! I didn't check anything this month - OPK, temps, etc so no idea how many dpo I am... But my boobs HURT and my husband keeps commenting on how they look "different" haha... We'll see how that turns out... Feeling really good about this cycle though!!!
> :dust:
> 
> Ooh! Exciting! When do you think AF is due?Click to expand...

Well thats the annoying part! My normal 27 day cycle (for over a year!) turned into 30-31 days since we started TTC... So May 7 is 30 days. Although I'm probably going to test every other day until AF or a BFP.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Love it! :test:


----------



## nexis

Bleh, still no withdrawal bleed for me. It's not looking good :nope:


----------



## magic_angel

OK so ive not updated for a while so i thought i would do a quick on now.....

After feeling twinges in my lower right abdomen last night, i thought it might have either been period pains, or urine infection again, so this morning i woke up and no twinges so i thought ok i can deal with that, went to the toilet and when i wiped there was a little (light 
light) brownish cm. 
So i decided to check my cervix and cm from inside and there was more off coloured cm which i get just before af so i thought thats good news, i also had it late last night too so i expected to wake up this morning with af but nothing showed up.
So my POAS urge kicked in just now and i did a hpt and an opk (i got new opks that were 25miu instead of the 10miu i usually get, hpk was bfn which i expected but the opk was deffinately possitive!!??!!??!!??!!?? 
Hmmmmmmmm now im confused......................... :wacko: 

Any ideas???


----------



## littlepeterso

Really if one more person around be get pregnant arrgh. My best friends little sister just found out she was pregnant, she doesn't want kids. Also a co-worker's 19 year old daughter just found out she was pregnant. It is not that I don't think they deserve to be pregnant. I am jealous and want it to me be before it is too late.

Also the co-work's daughter posted on Facebook...."I have something in my uterus and it is not a microwave". REALLY?!?!? And you should be the one having a baby.

Okay I am done now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## china415

[I was just ranting about the same thing recently. A coworker of mines daughter is pg again also problem is she's 16 and this will be her 2nd. Had 1 last yr. That relly pd me off. But, on a good note our day is comej
ing.:thumbup:



QUOTE=littlepeterso;17677881]Really if one more person around be get pregnant arrgh. My best friends little sister just found out she was pregnant, she doesn't want kids. Also a co-worker's 19 year old daughter just found out she was pregnant. It is not that I don't think they deserve to be pregnant. I am jealous and want it to me be before it is too late.

Also the co-work's daughter posted on Facebook...."I have something in my uterus and it is not a microwave". REALLY?!?!? And you should be the one having a baby.

Okay I am done now. Thanks for listening.[/QUOTE]


----------



## china415

@magic angel thanks for the info' but have another crazy question what is cp.

Hugs, baby dust to all


----------



## china415

So we do use the preseed and I do use the clear b monitor and take prenatial vit., along with tea am I missing any thing.

And congrates magan

China - I use OPKs and I temp to confirm as well.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jo_Bean

magic_angel said:


> OK so ive not updated for a while so i thought i would do a quick on now.....
> 
> After feeling twinges in my lower right abdomen last night, i thought it might have either been period pains, or urine infection again, so this morning i woke up and no twinges so i thought ok i can deal with that, went to the toilet and when i wiped there was a little (light
> light) brownish cm.
> So i decided to check my cervix and cm from inside and there was more off coloured cm which i get just before af so i thought thats good news, i also had it late last night too so i expected to wake up this morning with af but nothing showed up.
> So my POAS urge kicked in just now and i did a hpt and an opk (i got new opks that were 25miu instead of the 10miu i usually get, hpk was bfn which i expected but the opk was deffinately possitive!!??!!??!!??!!??
> Hmmmmmmmm now im confused......................... :wacko:
> 
> Any ideas???

Have sex magic :haha: 

Maybe it's just time to DTD again?


----------



## Jo_Bean

china415 said:


> @magic angel thanks for the info' but have another crazy question what is cp.
> 
> Hugs, baby dust to all

Cervix position :thumbup:


----------



## AmberV

I would love to join this post! Im about 9DPO- Hoping for a BFP in about 5 days! :) Congrats on all the BFP so far! :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: amberv 

Join away! I am 9DPO too so here's hoping!!!! :dust:


----------



## AmberV

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: amberv
> 
> Join away! I am 9DPO too so here's hoping!!!! :dust:

Awesome! When are you going to test!?! Any signs?? I had a little brown/pinkish d/c. Hoping this is implantation!?


----------



## nexis

Couldn't have my blood test today as docs were fully booked. Made an appointment for Wednesday instead. I'm off to meet my mum in town now, still getting cramps so hoping something still might happen :)


----------



## Beth1302

Can i be in the team please :) me and my partner will be ttc this cycle may/june ! thankyou :) will be good to hear people stories and stuff !


----------



## nexis

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Withdrawal bleed!! :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

Yay!


----------



## waiting4bub

Morning everyone

I'm currently 12dpo today and tested BFN. My chart did take a bit of a spike today though. This month has been different for me from any other month, I haven't got my af pimples yet, my bbs are SUPER sore and I've been cramping since 7dpo like af was coming. I feel like my hope has run dry with the last BFN. I feel like if it was going to happen, it would have by now :cry:

So I've been looking into next month. Can you ladies tell me which may work better, EPO or flaxseed? I don't get very much ewcm around 0, so little that I wonder if it's really it or not.

Thanks ladies, I have my fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hiya. I've heard that grapefruit juice is good for increasing CM not sure about other stuff but I'm sure someone on here has an idea!


----------



## waiting4bub

Jo_Bean said:


> Hiya. I've heard that grapefruit juice is good for increasing CM not sure about other stuff but I'm sure someone on here has an idea!

Unfortunately i can't drink anything high in citric acid. It really messes with my psoriasis. I LOVE orange juice but have to buy the low acid stuff and I still get a major breakout...life's just not fair sometimes! Thanks for the suggestion though :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh boo that's a shame :(

Maybe some herbal tea?


----------



## nexis

I have a stupid question, does this count as cd1 for me? Or not as it's a withdrawal bleed and not a real AF?

Also, I got my appointment through today for the ultrasound :) glad it didn't take as long as the doctor said it might. 15th may :D


----------



## magic_angel

Well i totally thought af was here as after sex last night when i went to the toilet there was lots of pink so i went to sleep really happy but nope she went next door but one me thinks :/ will wait and see how things go.....
Docs on monday as i think i may have UTI again so will get that sorted :)

Well i had my blood tests done at 10am, and now my phobia of needles has gone up ten fold :/ 

She went to take blood out of right arm and i started freaking out, sweat was pouring off me and poor fella was in the corner with a worried look on his face.... next minute the nurse started stripping me down, she took my coat off and scarf and was almost going to take my top off as she was really worried about me.
She asked OH if he could wait outside, she said i lost all colour and was close to fainting, high temps has only just slowed down now and my legs buckled a few times as i really had a bad time with it, ive had other half asking if i need anything every 5 minutes, 
She said i might have to make another appointment as my vein collapsed and my arm is a mess but i asked her to do it in the left arm because i really didnt want to have to come back next week as its already such an ordeal..... Turns out im like my grandmother, shes suffered for years with her veins and they always collapse so will stick to the left arm for giving blood next time me thinks :wacko:

As this has taken me so long to write due to twinging and pain in my arm i will come online later and reply to all you lovely ladies and new comers i promise, i just cant do it right now :( hope everyone is ok, off to make a sugary brew and snuggle with maya for a bit as OH is in band practice until 8pm :)

Speak to you soon :) xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Good morning everyone!

Nexis - if it's a "flow" and not just spotting, that would be CD1 - congrats!!

Waiting4bub - EPO is meant to be good for increasing CM, drink lots of water, and you could always try Preseed/Conceive Plus as well. Pomegranate juice is good too, but maybe you can't have that either?

Magic - hope you recover quickly!

Right - off to have my :coffee:


----------



## readytogo

waiting4bub said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I'm currently 12dpo today and tested BFN. My chart did take a bit of a spike today though. This month has been different for me from any other month, I haven't got my af pimples yet, my bbs are SUPER sore and I've been cramping since 7dpo like af was coming. I feel like my hope has run dry with the last BFN. I feel like if it was going to happen, it would have by now :cry:
> 
> So I've been looking into next month. Can you ladies tell me which may work better, EPO or flaxseed? I don't get very much ewcm around 0, so little that I wonder if it's really it or not.
> 
> Thanks ladies, I have my fingers crossed for all of you!

I am right there with you! Literally.. I didn't use an OPK but I am on CD26 so roughly the same as you DPO (I'm guessing). My bbs are super sore too - and have been since Sunday night/Monday morning and I have other "symptoms" that could be or could easily not be if I'm not pg - tired, more hungry, etc :) We're not out yet! :hugs: Even though we keep getting those BFN we still don't have :witch: so we need to wait... It sucks and its super hard and frustrating I know... Something I keep telling myself is that my sister (and several of my friends) didn't get their BFP until over a week past their expected period... But if this month is not the month I've heard wonders about preseed - Vankiwi mentioned it as well... I was going to get some if I get AF - figured why not?

FX'd for everyone!!
:dust:


----------



## bbbunny

Awww magic sounds like you had a little bit of a panic attack from winding yourself up about it so much you poor thing. I find that if they let me lie down and I cover my eyes with my arm and tell them that I might need a little time afterwards then I do a lot better. When they are funny about me lying down I tell them look I am a big gal you gonna catch me if I pass out? :haha: Then they usually let me do what I need to do.

I think it was Jo who asked about my hair (cannot find the blooming post now lol )

I am doing it blonde but they hadn't got the prelightener in Morrisons so am going to try superdrug. My hair is really resisitant to colour so its always so hard to get it to go how I want. 

TTC wise not much going on really while I wait to O just DTD when we feel like it and trying to stay positive.

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yeah it was me :D sounds good hun! Look forward to seeing a pic!!


----------



## honestlinzel

So for the ladies who are pregnant, do you have extra tests laying around that you won't be using?

My husband doesn't want me to buy anymore, and to be honest I don't have the extra money for any right now. :(

So if anyone has ones they don't plan to use, please let me know!


----------



## cravemyheart

The doctor is testing me tomorrow before they do any more invasive tests on me in hospital. If its a bfn i won't be sad as its really early. But I feel it may be a bfp. Logically no but my hopes are up


----------



## kirkie11

Morning ladies!

Well I've bitten the bullet and bought some Preseed from Amazon this morning so that will probably arrive end of the week and I Ov next week. All of the reviews on amazon are positive as well as ladies experiences on BnB which makes me feel hopeful. 

As I'm also taking all the usual suppliments (EPO, folic acid & vitamins. OH is taking zinc too) altho as this is our first month I have nothing to compare anything with. 

Anyone had any experiences with Preseed? 

:dust: to all!!

:flower:


----------



## nexis

So :witch: is definitely here now :) never thought I'd be so happy to see her, although it has to be said after over 5 months without I'd forgotten how painful cramps can be. It'll all be worth it in the end though :D


----------



## kirkie11

nexis said:


> So :witch: is definitely here now :) never thought I'd be so happy to see her, although it has to be said after over 5 months without I'd forgotten how painful cramps can be. It'll all be worth it in the end though :D

Plsd for you that AF came.  It always amazes me how I forget each month how bad cramps can be! My DH likes to keep reminding me I'd be rubbish in labour if I can't deal with AF cramps! He promptly gets a slap each time!!


----------



## StefanieC

Lol yes a slap is definitely needed. My DH stopped saying it after I said 'fine no babies then if you don't think i can handle it' (utter lie of course considering how much i want one) and he just said 'no i didn't mean it, you'll be ok' and stopped saying it lol.


----------



## nexis

kirkie11 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So :witch: is definitely here now :) never thought I'd be so happy to see her, although it has to be said after over 5 months without I'd forgotten how painful cramps can be. It'll all be worth it in the end though :D
> 
> Plsd for you that AF came.  It always amazes me how I forget each month how bad cramps can be! My DH likes to keep reminding me I'd be rubbish in labour if I can't deal with AF cramps! He promptly gets a slap each time!!Click to expand...

:haha: thanks :) I'm just hoping that maybe my body will sort itself out now and I'll actually O every month (or there abouts) and it's not just going to go back to how it was before I had the norethisterone tablets.


----------



## petesgirl20

BFN this morning with FMU on a FRER... :( starting to feel out this month....I hate how every month I think im gonna get my BFP and as soon as I get a BFN...I start asking myself 'how could I not be pregnant? Ive done everything?!' Idk that might just be me, but it is still early im only 10 dpo and AF is due Tues. or Wednes. so if AF doesn't show by Thurs. morning I'll test again...:( bfn's make so sad :cry: and OH got the stomach flu so I have to suck it up n be there for him...i mean baby him :/ lol


----------



## Hysteria824

I'm new!! I weigh 200 pounds and 2 years old TTC #1. I've always loved been a curvy girl - and OH wouldnt have it any other way. But now after 16 months TTC we went to docs and I know from books and advise that to be helped with any fetility aid they want you to be at least a 30 BMI - which certainly isn't me.

So out with the fizzy pop and sweets and in with the wholemeal pasta, chicken and veg!! Im not losing weight for vanity - purely to help me get pg!! My OH is trying too because his sperm count is low. He's supportive in everyway he can but a little gutted Im losing my curves (as am I to be truthful!).

Is anyone else losing weight for pg reasons?? I wish I didnt have to but I know it'll help.

GOOD LUCK to everyone!! x


----------



## nexis

Hysteria824 said:


> I'm new!! I weigh 200 pounds and 2 years old TTC #1. I've always loved been a curvy girl - and OH wouldnt have it any other way. But now after 16 months TTC we went to docs and I know from books and advise that to be helped with any fetility aid they want you to be at least a 30 BMI - which certainly isn't me.
> 
> So out with the fizzy pop and sweets and in with the wholemeal pasta, chicken and veg!! Im not losing weight for vanity - purely to help me get pg!! My OH is trying too because his sperm count is low. He's supportive in everyway he can but a little gutted Im losing my curves (as am I to be truthful!).
> 
> Is anyone else losing weight for pg reasons?? I wish I didnt have to but I know it'll help.
> 
> GOOD LUCK to everyone!! x

I'm kind of trying to because I guess that if it does turn out I have PCOS then the doctor will tell me I need to lose some weight before they will help. DH won't be impressed though!


----------



## Hysteria824

nexis said:


> I'm kind of trying to because I guess that if it does turn out I have PCOS then the doctor will tell me I need to lose some weight before they will help. DH won't be impressed though!

My curvy sister weighed 30 pounds more then me and was diagnosed with PCOS when she was trying with (her now ex-) husband. They said they wouldn't give her treatment to start her periods until she lost weight!

My periods are regular (ish) - between 28 - 35 days but I have feeling the docs will diagnose me with PCOS too so Im preparing my body!


----------



## readytogo

Ok, now I'm confused... After not being able to sleep well last night I woke up not feeling great. Went to the bathroom and felt like AF is coming/here.. When I wiped it was brownish in color and a small amount on first wipe then nothing later and I just went the bathroom again assuming AF is really here now and there was nothing. And I wore a pad just in case and nothing on that either... It seems waaay to late to be IB as AF is due on Tuesday... I'm thinking she's early, but it is strange as I've never had just a little at the beginning and then nothing hours later. Once AF is here - shes HERE... UGH... Just needed to "think outloud" somewhere bc I think my OH has had enough TTC talk....


----------



## nexis

Hysteria824 said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> I'm kind of trying to because I guess that if it does turn out I have PCOS then the doctor will tell me I need to lose some weight before they will help. DH won't be impressed though!
> 
> My curvy sister weighed 30 pounds more then me and was diagnosed with PCOS when she was trying with (her now ex-) husband. They said they wouldn't give her treatment to start her periods until she lost weight!
> 
> My periods are regular (ish) - between 28 - 35 days but I have feeling the docs will diagnose me with PCOS too so Im preparing my body!Click to expand...

Luckily my doctor gave me norethisterone to see if I would have a withdrawal bleed as I hadn't had a period since November after coming off bcp. Thankfully they worked and she said that would be a good sign :)


----------



## Hysteria824

readytogo said:


> Ok, now I'm confused... After not being able to sleep well last night I woke up not feeling great. Went to the bathroom and felt like AF is coming/here.. When I wiped it was brownish in color and a small amount on first wipe then nothing later and I just went the bathroom again assuming AF is really here now and there was nothing. And I wore a pad just in case and nothing on that either... It seems waaay to late to be IB as AF is due on Tuesday... I'm thinking she's early, but it is strange as I've never had just a little at the beginning and then nothing hours later. Once AF is here - shes HERE... UGH... Just needed to "think outloud" somewhere bc I think my OH has had enough TTC talk....

Thats happened to me a few times!! (Each time thinking it's a sign of pregnancy 'breakthrough' bleeding - then followed by normal af the next day). I tend to spot the day before af so it could be this??

Hope your ok!! Dont worry about it - either your af coming slowly or a good sign perhaps?!


----------



## Vankiwi

For those wondering about Preseed - we used it last month for the first time. I was hesitant as DH often says I'm quite 'wet' already :blush: but I know that fertile cm is different to cm when you're.......um.......excited :haha:

First of all we only used it around O date, I didn't see the point in using it a week before O or anything. And it said that most women use 3g, but that looked like a lot, so I just used 1g. Even then we found it pretty sloppy which made for not a lot of friction, if you know what I mean :blush: A lot of couples really enjoy it though. 

We only used it twice, and I'm on a new cycle now and we'll be using it again. It does say in the leaflet that comes with it to contact your doctor if you're not pregnant within 6 months of using it - and the success stories are plentiful. Worth a shot for the $20 or whatever I think it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Hysteria824

nexis said:


> Luckily my doctor gave me norethisterone to see if I would have a withdrawal bleed as I hadn't had a period since November after coming off bcp. Thankfully they worked and she said that would be a good sign :)

Oh good good!! Good signs!! :happydance: Positive steps always make the journey easier!!


----------



## Heather11

Hysteria824 said:


> I'm new!! I weigh 200 pounds and 2 years old TTC #1. I've always loved been a curvy girl - and OH wouldnt have it any other way. But now after 16 months TTC we went to docs and I know from books and advise that to be helped with any fetility aid they want you to be at least a 30 BMI - which certainly isn't me.
> 
> So out with the fizzy pop and sweets and in with the wholemeal pasta, chicken and veg!! Im not losing weight for vanity - purely to help me get pg!! My OH is trying too because his sperm count is low. He's supportive in everyway he can but a little gutted Im losing my curves (as am I to be truthful!).
> 
> Is anyone else losing weight for pg reasons?? I wish I didnt have to but I know it'll help.
> 
> GOOD LUCK to everyone!! x

Me too! I am trying to lose weight in hopes to have a nice, happy, and healthy pregnancy!!! :flower: good lunch to you as well!! :thumbup:


----------



## Heather11

I am so stressed out lately!!! ARGH! I went to the Doc yesterday and my blood pressure is up a little bit! OMG that has never happened to me! :cry: So apparently I need to take up yoga or something!


----------



## kirkie11

Vankiwi said:


> For those wondering about Preseed - we used it last month for the first time. I was hesitant as DH often says I'm quite 'wet' already :blush: but I know that fertile cm is different to cm when you're.......um.......excited :haha:
> 
> First of all we only used it around O date, I didn't see the point in using it a week before O or anything. And it said that most women use 3g, but that looked like a lot, so I just used 1g. Even then we found it pretty sloppy which made for not a lot of friction, if you know what I mean :blush: A lot of couples really enjoy it though.
> 
> We only used it twice, and I'm on a new cycle now and we'll be using it again. It does say in the leaflet that comes with it to contact your doctor if you're not pregnant within 6 months of using it - and the success stories are plentiful. Worth a shot for the $20 or whatever I think it is. :thumbup:

Thanks! I kind of see it as worth a shot too. Nothing ventured nothing gained!!! :happydance:


----------



## petesgirl20

kirkie11 said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> For those wondering about Preseed - we used it last month for the first time. I was hesitant as DH often says I'm quite 'wet' already :blush: but I know that fertile cm is different to cm when you're.......um.......excited :haha:
> 
> First of all we only used it around O date, I didn't see the point in using it a week before O or anything. And it said that most women use 3g, but that looked like a lot, so I just used 1g. Even then we found it pretty sloppy which made for not a lot of friction, if you know what I mean :blush: A lot of couples really enjoy it though.
> 
> We only used it twice, and I'm on a new cycle now and we'll be using it again. It does say in the leaflet that comes with it to contact your doctor if you're not pregnant within 6 months of using it - and the success stories are plentiful. Worth a shot for the $20 or whatever I think it is. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! I kind of see it as worth a shot too. Nothing ventured nothing gained!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I agree with Vankiwi, about the friction lol but I found that the more I put, the quicker OH 'finished' cause of how 'wet' I was, so that came in handy on days when we didnt have 2 hours to spare...lol srry if tmi :blush:


----------



## Vankiwi

For whoever it was that asked about increasing cm - Robitussin is supposed to work as well, if you take it around O date - but only the one with ONLY guaifenesin as the active ingredient - will be the one that is for chest congestion, but check on the box. Take the max dosage. I'll be on it this month! :thumbup:


----------



## china415

Hey every1, 
::::
Ok welcome to the ne members. Update on me told ya I got af on wenesday gd flow then Thursday a lil brownish red then woke up Friday it's gone. Don't get me wrong I would love 2 have a 2 day flow but it's never this short. What da hell. Now wondering dat was even it. Then I was doing my hair and. Thought my nose had gotten bigger. I dare not test, think its just me wishful thinking.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hysteria824 said:


> I'm new!! I weigh 200 pounds and 2 years old TTC #1. I've always loved been a curvy girl - and OH wouldnt have it any other way. But now after 16 months TTC we went to docs and I know from books and advise that to be helped with any fetility aid they want you to be at least a 30 BMI - which certainly isn't me.
> 
> So out with the fizzy pop and sweets and in with the wholemeal pasta, chicken and veg!! Im not losing weight for vanity - purely to help me get pg!! My OH is trying too because his sperm count is low. He's supportive in everyway he can but a little gutted Im losing my curves (as am I to be truthful!).
> 
> Is anyone else losing weight for pg reasons?? I wish I didnt have to but I know it'll help.
> 
> GOOD LUCK to everyone!! x

:hi: and welcome 

It's nice to hear someone is so proud of their curves :thumbup:

I would say eating healthy should help ttc and if a 'side effect' of eating healthy is loosing some weight then the plus side is that the pregnancy and labour should have less risk.

Just think though, if you get that bfp, you'll get some pretty nice curves back :D especially the bbs!


----------



## nexis

Jo_Bean said:


> Just think though, if you get that bfp, you'll get some pretty nice curves back :D especially the bbs!

A couple of my friends who know about us TTC keep going on about how big my bbs are going to get when I get pregnant, but in a nasty way. They've tried to talk me into getting a reduction for years as I'm not small on top now. If it was in a joking way I wouldn't mind but they're always like "oh they're gonna be awful and get in the way" one of them kept telling me horror stories about people accidentally suffocating their babies too :cry:


----------



## StefanieC

nexis said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Just think though, if you get that bfp, you'll get some pretty nice curves back :D especially the bbs!
> 
> A couple of my friends who know about us TTC keep going on about how big my bbs are going to get when I get pregnant, but in a nasty way. They've tried to talk me into getting a reduction for years as I'm not small on top now. If it was in a joking way I wouldn't mind but they're always like "oh they're gonna be awful and get in the way" one of them kept telling me horror stories about people accidentally suffocating their babies too :cry:Click to expand...

Aw hun, maybe just tell them you know they may think its interesting but by telling you stuff it really isn't helping you and you would appreciate it if they would stop with the horror stories. of course i know its easier said than done.

AFM ladies, I am in a foul mood today! My cousin just had her second baby, a little boy called Harry James and i am happy for her as she has struggled and is a bigger lady than me and older. However, I have just found out that another of my cousins is having a baby with his girlfriend when they weren't even trying. Plus another of my cousins has just had a baby with his girlfriend a month or so ago, whom they also conceived without meaning to. These are all from the same family.
Meanwhile with our trying so far we have not managed and my sister has been trying for her second for a while now too. I know i'm only in my second cycle so you probably think i have no place to be moaning as some of you have been trying for so much longer but its just starting to get to me.


----------



## Jo_Bean

nexis said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Just think though, if you get that bfp, you'll get some pretty nice curves back :D especially the bbs!
> 
> A couple of my friends who know about us TTC keep going on about how big my bbs are going to get when I get pregnant, but in a nasty way. They've tried to talk me into getting a reduction for years as I'm not small on top now. If it was in a joking way I wouldn't mind but they're always like "oh they're gonna be awful and get in the way" one of them kept telling me horror stories about people accidentally suffocating their babies too :cry:Click to expand...

They are probably jealous as they probably don't have any :haha:

Girls are so mean sometimes!


----------



## nexis

Jo_Bean said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Just think though, if you get that bfp, you'll get some pretty nice curves back :D especially the bbs!
> 
> A couple of my friends who know about us TTC keep going on about how big my bbs are going to get when I get pregnant, but in a nasty way. They've tried to talk me into getting a reduction for years as I'm not small on top now. If it was in a joking way I wouldn't mind but they're always like "oh they're gonna be awful and get in the way" one of them kept telling me horror stories about people accidentally suffocating their babies too :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> They are probably jealous as they probably don't have any :haha:Click to expand...

Now you mention it......:haha:


----------



## china415

Hi all. How's every1. I'm ok went the net and ordered me some cute dresses for the summer. I think I told ya also go 2 ww. Well I have bn doing ok with it joined in feb. And have lost 21lbs so far. Id love tolose faster but, a lost is a lose. Keep telling myself getting healthier is getting me a step closer 2 a baby. How ever I got pg when I was a lot heavier. And for the person w the friends that keep make n the comentes about the boobs. My cuz was 510lbs when she had her 1st child d she breast feed him. Abd she was a bra size of 56eee. Huge breast run in my family. So don't play any attention to your friends.


----------



## bbbunny

Hey Ladies hope you have enjoyed your weekend :flower:

So frustrated today. Been slogging away in the garden for two days doing things like shoveling gravel and working up a proper sweat. Have also been eating really healthy and even refused the offer of a take away tonight :thumbup: so was really excited to weigh myself hoping to have lost some but instead I have gained 1lb :dohh: Going to try again in the morning as I know the night time is the worst time to weigh yourself but it has annoyed me.

Also this afternoon I really thought AF was on the way as I had period pains quite bad but nothing has come and the pain has gone. I was panicing for a while as it hasn't even been 3 weeks since the last one which was also really early.

Going to have to step up this weight loss thing before I end up regaining what I have lost so far. Will start by getting up early tomorrow and taking one of the dogs a walk (cannot walk both at the same time as it is utter chaos lol one is almost completely deaf and the other might as well be as he doesn't listen to a word I say) 

Here is a pic of them after dragging a load of their toys outside while I was trying to get stuff done (the captcha phrase I just had to enter to upload the pic on the site was 'do more sit ups' hows that for a sign :wacko: )
https://i45.tinypic.com/90olqw.jpg


https://i48.tinypic.com/6zvdaq.jpg

https://i50.tinypic.com/egv2xg.jpg


----------



## honestlinzel

omg that picture is adorable


----------



## nexis

Your dogs are so cute! I love the cat just sat there completely unfazed too :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Omg bunny, they are adorable!! What make pups are they?

The garden is looking great!


----------



## kcsandoval

Hey all...okay here are my symptoms so far, SORE breasts. I mean Saturday I was up all night as my breast were too sensitive. I was due for AF on Saturday but I have PCOS and don't know when she might roll out!! GRRRRRR...me and my husband are trying to stay positive as this is the first time my BOOBS, hahaha, are that sensitive. 

This is just a fresh update that I took Clomid 200mg and I'm suppose to test this week (5/10 mother's day) and hopefully we have those 2 beautiful lines. But honestly girls, I'M TERRIFIED to seeing a negative and breaking my husband's heart!


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> Omg bunny, they are adorable!! What make pups are they?
> 
> The garden is looking great!

Thanks ladies they are very spoiled and loved. The bigger one who is in the pic with the cat is a bearded collie cross and has the most wonderful temperament. He is 14 in June and still bounces around like a puppy. Even the FIL who doesn't really like dogs has fallen in love with him and says he is the only dog he would ever consider having lol.

The littler lighter one is a bichon frise crossed with a yorkshire terrier. He is so full of energy. I clipped his fur the other day as it is usually darker and curly and a nightmare to groom so its so much easier short. He was supposed to be my little lap dog but the last thing he ever wants to do is sit still and have a cuddle.


The cat seems to think he is a dog. He is always up to mischief and we are forever in the vets with him. I think I am going to wrap him in bubble wrap to keep him safe lol.


----------



## HopefulPony

kcsandoval said:


> Hey all...okay here are my symptoms so far, SORE breasts. I mean Saturday I was up all night as my breast were too sensitive. I was due for AF on Saturday but I have PCOS and don't know when she might roll out!! GRRRRRR...me and my husband are trying to stay positive as this is the first time my BOOBS, hahaha, are that sensitive.
> 
> This is just a fresh update that I took Clomid 200mg and I'm suppose to test this week (5/10 mother's day) and hopefully we have those 2 beautiful lines. But honestly girls, I'M TERRIFIED to seeing a negative and breaking my husband's heart!


Best of luck for testing day hun :) hoping for those 2 lines for you!!!


----------



## Magan85

Aww BBBunny your furbabies are soo cute!!! 
Our fur babies are causing us a lot of fatugue these days lol. We had to build a brand new fence at the new house this weekend just for them! There was a 4 foot chainlink fence and one of my furbabies can jump 5 feet high when shes determined!! All we need is for her to chase a squriel or somthing out of the yard lol If she were to get out im afraid we might not get her back because she is a runner! We have just a few finishing touches on the fence to do and then we should be able to move in this weekend!! Im so excited!! 

Also im getting a little worried about my health :( When I thougt that I might have had a kidney infection the dr wanted me to do blood work. She called and said that it wasnt a kidney infection and would like me to come in for more bloodwork this week and to make an appointment to see her if im still not feeling myself.. Ive been getting very wierd/ painful cramps on my sides and in my stomach which is very unusual for me. I hope taht everything is ok.. Im just worried that theres somthing wrong and ill have to put TTC on hold :( OH isnt getting any younger and he wants to be finished having babies by the time hes 40 which leaves us less then 4 years :(


----------



## kcsandoval

HopefulPony said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> Hey all...okay here are my symptoms so far, SORE breasts. I mean Saturday I was up all night as my breast were too sensitive. I was due for AF on Saturday but I have PCOS and don't know when she might roll out!! GRRRRRR...me and my husband are trying to stay positive as this is the first time my BOOBS, hahaha, are that sensitive.
> 
> This is just a fresh update that I took Clomid 200mg and I'm suppose to test this week (5/10 mother's day) and hopefully we have those 2 beautiful lines. But honestly girls, I'M TERRIFIED to seeing a negative and breaking my husband's heart!
> 
> 
> Best of luck for testing day hun :) hoping for those 2 lines for you!!!Click to expand...

:bfn::bfn::bfn: :cry::cry:


----------



## HopefulPony

kcsandoval said:


> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> Hey all...okay here are my symptoms so far, SORE breasts. I mean Saturday I was up all night as my breast were too sensitive. I was due for AF on Saturday but I have PCOS and don't know when she might roll out!! GRRRRRR...me and my husband are trying to stay positive as this is the first time my BOOBS, hahaha, are that sensitive.
> 
> This is just a fresh update that I took Clomid 200mg and I'm suppose to test this week (5/10 mother's day) and hopefully we have those 2 beautiful lines. But honestly girls, I'M TERRIFIED to seeing a negative and breaking my husband's heart!
> 
> 
> Best of luck for testing day hun :) hoping for those 2 lines for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn: :cry::cry:Click to expand...

Oh hun I'm so sorry, massive hugs xxxxxxxx
It's still early though right? Even if you are pregnant it might not show up yet, try testing in a few days :)


----------



## kcsandoval

HopefulPony said:


> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HopefulPony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcsandoval said:
> 
> 
> Hey all...okay here are my symptoms so far, SORE breasts. I mean Saturday I was up all night as my breast were too sensitive. I was due for AF on Saturday but I have PCOS and don't know when she might roll out!! GRRRRRR...me and my husband are trying to stay positive as this is the first time my BOOBS, hahaha, are that sensitive.
> 
> This is just a fresh update that I took Clomid 200mg and I'm suppose to test this week (5/10 mother's day) and hopefully we have those 2 beautiful lines. But honestly girls, I'M TERRIFIED to seeing a negative and breaking my husband's heart!
> 
> 
> Best of luck for testing day hun :) hoping for those 2 lines for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :bfn::bfn::bfn: :cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun I'm so sorry, massive hugs xxxxxxxx
> It's still early though right? Even if you are pregnant it might not show up yet, try testing in a few days :)Click to expand...


Well I have PCOS so my periods are all over the place but technically it should come within this week. I have the sensitive :holly: and cramping so we will see if it's not my :bfp: I'll have a good :drunk: and off to the :sex:. But still...that does hurt to see that one line!


----------



## petesgirl20

OMG!!! IM GETTING MARRIED!!!! OH after 7 years together got a restaurant closed for a private lunch with me and surprised me with a GORGEOUS Tiffany diamond ring!!!!! agh I'm so excited!!! :wedding:


----------



## kcsandoval

petesgirl20 said:


> OMG!!! IM GETTING MARRIED!!!! OH after 7 years together got a restaurant closed for a private lunch with me and surprised me with a GORGEOUS Tiffany diamond ring!!!!! agh I'm so excited!!! :wedding:

That's ROMANTIC...we want to see that tiffany ring :thumbup:


----------



## petesgirl20

Thanks, I will post pics tonight when I get home to my computer :)


----------



## pinksprinkles

Yay petesgirl!!! So happy for you! And how ROMANTIC! *swoon*


----------



## StefanieC

petesgirl20 said:


> OMG!!! IM GETTING MARRIED!!!! OH after 7 years together got a restaurant closed for a private lunch with me and surprised me with a GORGEOUS Tiffany diamond ring!!!!! agh I'm so excited!!! :wedding:

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congratulations! I'll have to start an engagement count on the front page too!!!

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Magan85

Yay Petesgirl!!! Congrats!! That makes 2 of us in one week! Amazing love must be in the air! One of my friends got engaged this week too!


----------



## magic_angel

Congrats to the newly engaged :)


----------



## magic_angel

In a bit of a funk :( can't seem to get out of it :(


----------



## Magan85

Oh magic I hope you can get out, I hate when I get in those moods too! Try doing somthing that relax's you that you enjoy doing. I like to color when Im in one of the moods lol


----------



## Twinkl3

Would you ladies mind if I joined you please? :)

I'm 23 and have been TTC since Dec' 10 with my wonderful Fiance. 

I'm a larger lady and have been struggling with PCOS since I was 17 years old. We've had one loss along the way back in March last year and since then have had no success although we still hold out hope for this much wanted child. Despite having PCOS I have always been as regular as clockwork however since my MC my cycle have been all over the place (my longest being 97 days!) - But thankfully finally coming back normal with the use of Metformin and Pregnacare tablets :dance:


----------



## magic_angel

Magan85 said:


> Oh magic I hope you can get out, I hate when I get in those moods too! Try doing somthing that relax's you that you enjoy doing. I like to color when Im in one of the moods lol

Thanks hun but i dont think this is going to shift for a while :( 

The talk of engagements has reminded me again and being in a cranky-ish mood for the past 2 days has added to it.....

I Proposed to OH a year ago to this day (i know its not really the done thing to do but i was in the moment)
He looked at me and said yes, he updated his status within seconds and was happy, we smiled for 2 days solid, he kept calling me wifey and it was really nice.... until it dawned on him he would have to tell his folks and suddenly things changed.

He said he was going home to tell his folks, he said his dad was out so he told his mum, he told me that his mum asked if i was pregnant first then went on to say she thought it was best to change the status back just incase his dad found out, he said he asked his mum to help him tell his dad but his mum told him to wait as it wasnt the right time to tell him. Instantly my heart sank when he said about taking it off facebook as i felt like i was a dirty little secret, anyways that was that, until he told me that his mum thought i was a gold digger (yeh my heart broke and its never healed) i was gutted, i thought me and his folks, specially his mum got on really well, there has never been any issues and so i was hurt to hear that..... 

during the next few months we had occasions where me and his parents would be in the same place and things were uncomfortable, they stopped inviting me round to their house, stopped asking how i was when he called them, no contact at all.....

Me and other half had a few drinks one night recently and as its been building up inside me i asked him over and over why they thought i was a gold digger, i think he got annoyed with me asking all the time so he snapped (he was also VERY drunk) he shouted they dont think your a gold digger!!!! so i looked at him and i said to him, your parent didnt have a clue about the engagement did they??!!?? It was you who thought i was a gold digger..... and yup there it is, he has led me to believe for a year that his parents didnt like me and thought that about me when it was him who thought it.......... my heart is so broken i dont know how to fix it.......

I spoke to my aunty one day about it (about the same time it was happening) and i said to her that it broke my heart to think his folks thought that shallow of me but i had a gut feeling it was him who really thought it and if that was the case i could never forgive him....... thats the worst thing in the world to call a woman, i for one am deffinately not a gold digger and if i was i would be the cheapest gold digger in the world as i dont have any bling or flash things, at best all i want is a £2 bag of tea lights........

What do i do!!??!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Magan85

Oh hun im so sorry to hear that he let you think all that. :( I think you should sit down and have a serious chat with him about it. I mean if you guys are TTC then obviously he is committed to you. Maybe he was embarassed that he wasnt the one to ask and didnt want to tell his parents that? If he said yes back then I definitly think you need to know where he stands on the idea. By the way I think its cool that you ased him! My brothers fiancee asked him as well gave him the ring and everything. I hope that you guys work it out. *Big Big Big hugs to you*


----------



## magic_angel

Magan85 said:


> Oh hun im so sorry to hear that he let you think all that. :( I think you should sit down and have a serious chat with him about it. I mean if you guys are TTC then obviously he is committed to you. Maybe he was embarassed that he wasnt the one to ask and didnt want to tell his parents that? If he said yes back then I definitly think you need to know where he stands on the idea. By the way I think its cool that you ased him! My brothers fiancee asked him as well gave him the ring and everything. I hope that you guys work it out. *Big Big Big hugs to you*

thats the thing hun, everytime i try and bring it up he just clams up.... he doesnt do anything that looks, feels or sounds like confrontation.... hes happy when we are all lovey dovey but when we have a serious conversation he literally sits there in silence and cant talk.... you can see in his face he wants to say something but it doesnt come out..... hes an only child and his parents are the type of people who are old fashioned so dont show emotions and in his dads eyes, emotions = less of a man so my OH had obviously picked it up growing up so he doesnt talk things through....

They are all "shove it under the carpet people"

I cant forget what he said.... i dont think i can forgive him for breaking my heart so badly, but i love him sooooooo fricking much i cant be without him... i just want to be able to go a whole day were im not constantly thinking about him calling me a gold digger :(


----------



## Magan85

Im the same way with confrontation I find that writing my feelings out instead of saying them out loud works really well when I cant seem to get the words out right. I dono how you could go about it but possibly he might feel better writting his feelings in a letter when you arent at home and giving it to you later? For the longest time before I felt comfortable expressing outloud what was bothering me with OH i would send him a facebook message. It always worked for us until we were able to realize that it was ok to open up to each other face to face.


----------



## petesgirl20

Well OH definately knows me...Im the kind of girl who likes classic, vintage type things and I think this ring definately fits me!!! The pic with the ring on my finger is kind of blurry cause I was in shock and shaky lol but OH took the other pic before he propsed....its the most beautiful piece of jewelry I've ever seen I love it, its a cushion diamond with other smaller diamonds around the sides!!! I love it!!!
 



Attached Files:







tiffany5-7-12-2.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 34









tiffany5-71-12.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## petesgirl20

Im so srry magic angel i didnt mean to upset you...I hope you feel better and hopefully you can talk it out or find a way for you two to open up...I hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Oh magic that is really awful. I would feel so angry, upset and betrayed if I was in that situation. How terrible of him to put strain on the relationship between you and his parents too.

I have been trying to think why he would even think that about you as I can tell from your posts alone that you are not that sort at all and the only thing that I can come up with is that he may be a little insecure. He finds a girl falls in love with her and then starts questioning why somebody that great would want to be with him and the only explanation he can come up with is the gold digger thing.

You are owed an explanation whether he wants to give you one or not. If he doesn't like face to face confrontation then the least that he can do is write you a letter telling you what the heck is going on. 

When my hubby and I first got together his parents (his mom in particular) were not very nice to me. They made me feel unwelcome and made it clear that they didn't like us spending so much time together. There were points where they barely acknowledged me when I went to their house and his mom would turn on the water works with him saying that he wasn't spending enough time with her. There were lots of things that went on that made me very unhappy. Hubby knows how much this upset me and I always thought he was on my side with it all. About a year ago it got brought up in conversation and he made it clear that not only wasn't he on my side he also thought that I blew it out of proportion, took things the wrong way and should have made it easier for his mom :growlmad: and to this day it still really bugs me but like your fella he doesn't like confrontation and just shuts down if I try to discuss anything like that so I know what you are going through.

Don't be like me and let this fester for years. Get an explanation :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Petesgirl that is lovely congratulations :)


----------



## readytogo

petesgirl20 LOVE IT!! Its so pretty!


----------



## Mel Mel

Welcome all new people :wave:

Congrats on all BFP and Engagements!

I haven't been on in forever...life has been completely wild! :wacko:

Since our appt with the RE, we haven't talked or been as excited about a baby like we use to. We are going to wait on our blood work next week and go from there. We are still trying like crazy, but actually having fun and are more relaxed :haha: It's almost like some pressure has been took away because I don't have that major disappointment every month. I just know it's going to be there. I'm going to concentrate on losing some weight and being more healthy so we can hopefully do IUI or IVF. Our insurance will pay for us to do 3 IUIs and 3 IVFs a years, so hopefully one of those will work!! 

:dust: to all!


----------



## nexis

Congratulations petesgirl20! The ring is beautiful :happydance:


----------



## magic_angel

petesgirl20 said:


> Im so srry magic angel i didnt mean to upset you...I hope you feel better and hopefully you can talk it out or find a way for you two to open up...I hope you feel better. :hugs:

Oh petesgirl its not you sweety im so happy for you and the ring as a beauty :) im just stuck in cranky mode with all the blood tests, being prodded and poked and with no af i just had a little melt down and its in no way aimed at you hun :) xx



bbbunny said:


> Oh magic that is really awful. I would feel so angry, upset and betrayed if I was in that situation. How terrible of him to put strain on the relationship between you and his parents too.
> 
> I have been trying to think why he would even think that about you as I can tell from your posts alone that you are not that sort at all and the only thing that I can come up with is that he may be a little insecure. He finds a girl falls in love with her and then starts questioning why somebody that great would want to be with him and the only explanation he can come up with is the gold digger thing.
> 
> You are owed an explanation whether he wants to give you one or not. If he doesn't like face to face confrontation then the least that he can do is write you a letter telling you what the heck is going on.
> 
> When my hubby and I first got together his parents (his mom in particular) were not very nice to me. They made me feel unwelcome and made it clear that they didn't like us spending so much time together. There were points where they barely acknowledged me when I went to their house and his mom would turn on the water works with him saying that he wasn't spending enough time with her. There were lots of things that went on that made me very unhappy. Hubby knows how much this upset me and I always thought he was on my side with it all. About a year ago it got brought up in conversation and he made it clear that not only wasn't he on my side he also thought that I blew it out of proportion, took things the wrong way and should have made it easier for his mom :growlmad: and to this day it still really bugs me but like your fella he doesn't like confrontation and just shuts down if I try to discuss anything like that so I know what you are going through.
> 
> Don't be like me and let this fester for years. Get an explanation :hugs:

Yeh i think im going to suggest we both write a letter to each other via email or facebook so we can both get it out of our system because i too let it fester because i know it wont get sorted because he wont talk about things so i keep saying to him if we talk about whats bothering us and move on then its not going round and round in my head driving me crazy, he doesnt realise it will keep getting brought up in arguements because we dont solve things....... His folks have had him living in the house (only child syndrome) for 20+ years and im his first relationship so in their eyes ive stolen their boy..... he wants to spend all his time with me and his folks dont like that so they spent so much time trying to get him back to their house when it was "our time" with each other and now that we are living with each other and he sold his car it means he cant see them every week and that annoys them so i think his dad might have said that if we live together shes going to expect you to buy everything etc but since living together we do things equally..... when he snapped (through drink) that he thought i was a gold digger i think it was one of those moments where he said something withouth thinking it through first but once its out there he couldnt take it back......

My ex's family were well off, now if i was a gold digger i could have had everythign off them but instead i chose to care for his 3 grandparents who all had terminal illnesses so i was their round the clock carer for 5 years...... didnt take a penny off them, didnt want anything in return so thats not the actions of a gold digger......



Anyways im a little happier this morning, its been weighing on my shoulders about the results from my hormone tests, i had to visit docs this morning as i thought i had UTI and i wouldnt be able to hold a litre of water for my scan on friday, she checked urine and stomach and it turns out that its kidney stones from the first time i went 4 months ago, 
they didnt sort it so they've built up and she thinks they are big so shes asking the hospital to scan my kidney on friday along with my ovaries and then im going for x-ray on kidneys and a dye test and will see how that turns out.... 
Results from hormone tests are all GOOD 
:happydance: :happydance::happydance: she said there is nothing there to worry about, all numbers are good and i should have af soon :) 

Body M.O.T - Half way done.... 
so far has come back good..... Thyroid tests - good
Glucose levels - good
Hormone levels -great :)
SO just the ultra sound on friday along with scan of kidneys and then xray and dye test and i should be done :) will see if i need to be checked for Endometriosis and thats it..... full body mot done :) :) :) :) :) 

OH finished nights at 6am so i left him sleep,, i just got in and told him (in his half sleep state) what the docs said and then said on the plus side hormone levels are all good, he opened his eyes and said oh yeh so get over here and lets make a baby (in the same voice and the big scottish guy in austin powers lol) :haha: made me giggle lol now hes back to snoring and waking the neighbours lol

Sooooooooooooooooooo sorry its a long update :dohh:


----------



## Magan85

petesgirl20 said:


> Well OH definately knows me...Im the kind of girl who likes classic, vintage type things and I think this ring definately fits me!!! The pic with the ring on my finger is kind of blurry cause I was in shock and shaky lol but OH took the other pic before he propsed....its the most beautiful piece of jewelry I've ever seen I love it, its a cushion diamond with other smaller diamonds around the sides!!! I love it!!!

Such a beautiful ring!! My OH gave me the ring that I had picked out last summer! Im so shocked that he even remembered it!! Hehehe


----------



## Magan85

Magic, its so good to hear that you are in a better mood today!! And that all your tests came back good! 
Just a question, what does it feel like to have kidney stones? Im wondering if that might be whats wrong with me. I seen my Dr yesturday and she seems kind of baffled as to what it might be but asked me if ive ever had kindey stones. Im waiting for a call today about an ultra sound appointment, Really wanna know whats goiing on in my body. Ive kind of put TTC on hold for the month because im getting worried... Ive been taking it easy this month anyway but im pretty sure I ovulated 2 days ago as I had some cramping that im sure was ovulation. But I didnt even care to BD because im just worried :S


----------



## magic_angel

Magan85 said:


> Magic, its so good to hear that you are in a better mood today!! And that all your tests came back good!
> Just a question, what does it feel like to have kidney stones? Im wondering if that might be whats wrong with me. I seen my Dr yesturday and she seems kind of baffled as to what it might be but asked me if ive ever had kindey stones. Im waiting for a call today about an ultra sound appointment, Really wanna know whats goiing on in my body. Ive kind of put TTC on hold for the month because im getting worried... Ive been taking it easy this month anyway but im pretty sure I ovulated 2 days ago as I had some cramping that im sure was ovulation. But I didnt even care to BD because im just worried :S

Hey sweet, well as ive never had problems in 27 years with kidney pain or urine infections, one day i was in bed and had major cramps in right lower abdomen and i honestly thought it might have been late ov pains, then next day i couldnt sit down, stand, lay down, i couldnt move without severe pains, i took anti biotics but after 4 rounds of anti biotics and im still suffering they say it may very well still be kidney stones.... im crap at describing things so ill try....

Pain in kidney area (i was necking water until i felt my insides were drowning to rid the pain) thats eased off but now im getting full on twinges by my cooka (lady bits :blush: ) bladder is painful to the point where i feel likes its so full and ready to burst yet when i got to toilet its only a trickle then when im done my bladder hurts again as it feels full straight away, pain above my right bum cheek (feels like someone is jabbing a dart into my bum cheek) pain shooting up and down back every now and then (i used hot water bottle wrapped up to curb the pain) pain in cooka whilst peeing (they say its urine infection when its painful to pee but its pain in the cooka that hurts more when peeing) 

The pain im getting regularly is right inbetween the thigh and cooka crease (if that makes sense??!!??) and always on one side....

Hope i explained that ok, if you dont understand certain things or want more explanation please feel free to ask huni, kidney related pain is the worst for me right now.... i would rather 6 months of painful periods everyday than deal with this pain :( but then docs say they could be really big as its had 5 months to build up :( xx


----------



## kcsandoval

That ring is beautiful, congratulations. Me and my husband decided that I need to lose weight (i have gained about 40 pounds since meeting him; 2 years) and get back to my goal weight of being under 200 pounds. I'm in escrow to buy a house and my concentration is there. I guess this year is not our year and if I want to have a baby then my body/health needs to be back to normal.


----------



## Jo_Bean

JCH posted on the old thread that she got her bfp!
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png

That's number 14!

Proof it can happen girls xxxx


----------



## josephine75

magic_angel said:


> In a bit of a funk :( can't seem to get out of it :(

Awww hun are you ok ??? Sending u big hugs lovely :hugs: I hate when you get like that and nothing seems to lift you xxxxx We're here if you need us :flower:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Can I join you lovely ladies? I'm 28, plus sized, and TTC #1 :) I'm in the TWW right now, but not very hopeful.


----------



## josephine75

Magic so glad you are feeling better hunney and ur mood has lifted:happydance:
Good news with your healthcheck hopefully you will be sorted soon :thumbup:

Congratulations Petesgirl your ring is absolutely gorgeous, I have been engaged since Sept last year and I still hold my hand out in front of me to admire my ring on a daily basis :winkwink: I love it xxxx

Welcome Dragonfly your gunna love it here :thumbup:


----------



## SomeGeekyGirl

Hello girls. Would love to join you. I'm Geeky, also a plus sized gal ttc baby #1. Currently 8dpo and would love to have something to distract me so the next few days before testing don't end up driving me nuts! =)


----------



## nexis

SomeGeekyGirl said:


> Hello girls. Would love to join you. I'm Geeky, also a plus sized gal ttc baby #1. Currently 8dpo and would love to have something to distract me so the next few days before testing don't end up driving me nuts! =)

I love your avatar pic :mrgreen: DH and I are both geeky :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

DragonflyWing said:


> Can I join you lovely ladies? I'm 28, plus sized, and TTC #1 :) I'm in the TWW right now, but not very hopeful.

:hi: we are good with hope, if we hope too maybe it will help!
Welcome xx



SomeGeekyGirl said:


> Hello girls. Would love to join you. I'm Geeky, also a plus sized gal ttc baby #1. Currently 8dpo and would love to have something to distract me so the next few days before testing don't end up driving me nuts! =)

:hi: ooh we can be a good distraction :thumbup:
GL and fx'd for you!


----------



## readytogo

Ok, we currently have been TTC for 3 months. I am 29 and my DH is 30. Here's the question... Should we NTNP while I get healthier? I am 5'10" and about 270 lbs - I do have increased blood pressure and blood sugar :blush: although I am not an medication for either... When I went to my first preconception appt in Dec (at over 285 lbs) the doctor never expressed any concern about my weight or other factors, but then again it was never even discussed, really nothing was discussed except ovulation and signs to look for (really Dr... EWCM... I learned that from the internet already :dohh: )
I worry about my age too old as it took my mother 4 years to get pregnant both times with my sister and I... But then there's my sister who at 25 has been pregnant 7 times (thats a whole different story) 
I just keep going back and forth between if its better to lose weight/get healthy or keep TTC because I am getting older... Honestly its not my weight on the scale, but the numbers of my blood sugar and blood pressure that make me want to NTNP... I have a doctor appointment (with a new doctor) in a few weeks though to get a professional opinion. In the meantime - whats your opinion??


----------



## bbbunny

readytogo said:


> Ok, we currently have been TTC for 3 months. I am 29 and my DH is 30. Here's the question... Should we NTNP while I get healthier? I am 5'10" and about 270 lbs - I do have increased blood pressure and blood sugar :blush: although I am not an medication for either... When I went to my first preconception appt in Dec (at over 285 lbs) the doctor never expressed any concern about my weight or other factors, but then again it was never even discussed, really nothing was discussed except ovulation and signs to look for (really Dr... EWCM... I learned that from the internet already :dohh: )
> I worry about my age too old as it took my mother 4 years to get pregnant both times with my sister and I... But then there's my sister who at 25 has been pregnant 7 times (thats a whole different story)
> I just keep going back and forth between if its better to lose weight/get healthy or keep TTC because I am getting older... Honestly its not my weight on the scale, but the numbers of my blood sugar and blood pressure that make me want to NTNP... I have a doctor appointment (with a new doctor) in a few weeks though to get a professional opinion. In the meantime - whats your opinion??

I too really struggled with what to do. Whether it was better to get my body in better shape before TTC or to just go for it. I have ended up just going for it and I am glad I did. I know the smart answer is to tell you to make sure that your body is in the best shape possible to handle pregnancy and TTC but for me I just wish that I had started TTC sooner. I am now almost 32 and still no baby and I am scared stiff that I have waited too long and am going to find it more difficult than if I had started TTC in my twenties. My plan at the moment is to TTC and continue with healthy eating and exercise. I will also carry on with this of I am lucky enough to get a BFP as I know it will be better for me and baby. Speak to the new doctor and get as much advice as you can before making your decision and good luck with whatever you decide :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. So many engagements and stuff but we seem to have slowed down on the BFPs so I think we need to get to work :thumbup:

Weight loss is still at a standstill and driving me nuts. I planned to go on a long walk today as I know that really helps me but at the last minute I found out that my Mom and brother are coming Wednesday evening for a visit so I have been doing the house work all day as it was neglected for gardening over the long weekend. Now I am more caught up with that I am going to go on my walk tomorrow instead and hopefully this will be a daily thing from now on :thumbup:

Starting tomorrow night me and hubs will be having a DTD marathon to try and catch that O and will be trying at least every other night for a week or so. 

Can't remember who it was that posted about fencing their garden because of the dog (sorry :flower: ) but just wanted to say that we spent last weekend basically doing the same. We have sectioned off a part of the garden that we have fenced in with a little gate on and that is now the dogs garden lol We were ust tired of having dog poop everywhere and also the littlest dog loved to cry to go out at 2am and then refuse to come back in so I would have to go out in my pyjamas to the bottom of the garden to try and catch him to get him back in. Now he is contained it is so much easier and I am sure the neighbours will not missing seeing that crazy lady nextdoor roaming around in the dark in her pj's every night. :blush:


----------



## Magan85

readytogo said:


> Ok, we currently have been TTC for 3 months. I am 29 and my DH is 30. Here's the question... Should we NTNP while I get healthier? I am 5'10" and about 270 lbs - I do have increased blood pressure and blood sugar :blush: although I am not an medication for either... When I went to my first preconception appt in Dec (at over 285 lbs) the doctor never expressed any concern about my weight or other factors, but then again it was never even discussed, really nothing was discussed except ovulation and signs to look for (really Dr... EWCM... I learned that from the internet already :dohh: )
> I worry about my age too old as it took my mother 4 years to get pregnant both times with my sister and I... But then there's my sister who at 25 has been pregnant 7 times (thats a whole different story)
> I just keep going back and forth between if its better to lose weight/get healthy or keep TTC because I am getting older... Honestly its not my weight on the scale, but the numbers of my blood sugar and blood pressure that make me want to NTNP... I have a doctor appointment (with a new doctor) in a few weeks though to get a professional opinion. In the meantime - whats your opinion??

I think NTNP might be a good idea. Its not like you've givin up on TTC you just arent thinking about it 24/7. I've been NTNP this month because I needed a break from how obsessive I was getting. I feel much more relaxed when it comes to BD'ing this month. 

Magic, thanks for explaning. I did understand it but Im not feeling that type of pain. I have been getting really bad cramps and shooting pains in the side of my stomach and right under my breasts... My sides are really hard too and I just noticed tonight that the top of my rib cage is hard too. My doctor never did call me today for the ultra sound appointment so I guess I will be calling first thing in the morning as both me and OH are getting really concerned.


----------



## petesgirl20

UBER faint line on FRER!!! trying not to get my hopes up, gonna test with FMU 2morro!!! agh!!! :happydance:


----------



## mzportuguese

Hello ladies hope every1 is ding well any new bfp baby dust to all ofmy curvy sisters


----------



## Vankiwi

petesgirl20 said:


> UBER faint line on FRER!!! trying not to get my hopes up, gonna test with FMU 2morro!!! agh!!! :happydance:

Fingers crossed Petesgirl! Can't wait to check in tomorrow to see how you get on - would be amazing if you got your BFP the same week as getting engaged!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

FX for your, petesgirl!

I'm going to test in the morning, too, but I got a BFN on a FRER on Sunday. I was only 7dpo, so no surprise (I couldn't help it!). I have a feeling this isn't my month, but it's not over until AF sings ;)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck ladies!!! I hope I have to update the front page!!! Fx'd


----------



## nexis

FX'd petesgirl20 :D


----------



## StefanieC

petesgirl20 said:


> UBER faint line on FRER!!! trying not to get my hopes up, gonna test with FMU 2morro!!! agh!!! :happydance:

woo! Fingers massively crossed for you!


----------



## JCh

Hey all u curvies! I posted in the old thread accidentally and wanted to share something for you all to consider when TTC.

https://www.babycenter.ca/video/getting-pregnant/how-to-get-pregnant/

This is a great clip of the Mom show with Dr. Greenburg - he suggests to try every other day from day 10 of ur cycle to day 20. This is what dh and I have done but also concentrating on every day surrounding ovulation. 
This seems to have a very good success rate and wanted to share it.

BABY DUST TO ALL!!!!!!

Btw, we bought preseed but I had already ovulated by the time it arrived. The 2 HPTs that came with it were pretty helpful tho. 
:cloud9:


----------



## SomeGeekyGirl

FX'd for you, petesgirl20. 

That video was interesting, JCh. I'm thinking of running out and getting PreSeed if this cycle doesn't pan out. I've heard great things.


----------



## JCh

SomeGeekyGirl said:


> FX'd for you, petesgirl20.
> 
> That video was interesting, JCh. I'm thinking of running out and getting PreSeed if this cycle doesn't pan out. I've heard great things.

I also heard taking robatussin helps with CM as well, so give that a try too. Just keep in mind that u need to be trying mostly before ovulation, once that's done, chances are really low.


----------



## petesgirl20

Still no signs of AF and another faint line on FRER, gonna use my last FRER on friday to let that hcg build up, i dnt wanna claim a bfp until i get a darker line lol


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats JCh on your BFP! :happydance:

With the Robitussin it has to be the one with ONLY guaifenesin as the active ingredient, for anyone looking at trying that.

Also, BD days 10-20 will only give you a chance if you're "textbook" - eg for me, I ovulate on day 23, so it wouldn't help me! Maybe better to concentrate on when your O date is and BD every other day leading up to that, or the SMEP plan. But yay for it working for you JCh!! :yipee:


----------



## Vankiwi

petesgirl20 said:


> Still no signs of AF and another faint line on FRER, gonna use my last FRER on friday to let that hcg build up, i dnt wanna claim a bfp until i get a darker line lol

Hang in there! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## JCh

Vankiwi said:


> Congrats JCh on your BFP! :happydance:
> 
> With the Robitussin it has to be the one with ONLY guaifenesin as the active ingredient, for anyone looking at trying that.
> 
> Also, BD days 10-20 will only give you a chance if you're "textbook" - eg for me, I ovulate on day 23, so it wouldn't help me! Maybe better to concentrate on when your O date is and BD every other day leading up to that, or the SMEP plan. But yay for it working for you JCh!! :yipee:

Yes, that would be for a regular cycle, obviously u need to move it a bit for later ovulation - luckily mine is pretty exact on the dot of "textbook". I also made sure to check cm for signs of ovulation to ensure that I had some sperm waiting when I o'd.

Best of luck to all! Try not to disect all symptoms, it's really hard on you mentally to think you may be and then be disappointed. This month is had WAY less symptoms and it turned out I was.... Go figure! 

*Babydust*


----------



## pinksprinkles

petesgirl20 said:


> Still no signs of AF and another faint line on FRER, gonna use my last FRER on friday to let that hcg build up, i dnt wanna claim a bfp until i get a darker line lol

omg hunny! I hope you get your :bfp: on Friday! I am so excited for ya!! :flower:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Sooooo... Update: 

CD68. Still no O. 4th day in a row of very, very light spotting. Last year at this time I had another really long cycle with several days (around a week) of spotting at O. O was about CD78, so I'm hoping this is just some weird spring thing my body does and that I will be O'ing very soon. (I hadn't really paid attention to it until last year... but I know I've skipped cycles before....) Anyway! I am really, really hoping I O this week or next! I am not a "religious" person per se, but if any of ya'll are, I wouldn't mind some prayers about now. 

DH is starting to get really bored with the whole process. He stopped taking his vitamins/supplements/etc because he thinks it's pointless to be putting a whole bunch of stuff in his body if I'm not even O'ing. It hurts my feelings that he's not really trying anymore, but honestly, I can't blame him. I mean, I am about 45 days late for O at his point. :shrug:


----------



## bbbunny

Ohhh Petesgirl fingers crossed that you are going to have an even better month than you first thought :hugs:

I feel your annoyance about hubbys getting bored. Mine doesn't make any effort except for when it comes to DTD he thinks that is all he has to do meanwhile I am checking ovulation calcualtors and making notes of when AF comes and obsessing over symptoms and taking folic acid etc :dohh:

We were supposed to DTD tonight but he has fallen asleep :growlmad: I dare not wake him as I know he has to be up really early for work so he better make up for it tomorrow :thumbup:

Checked for CM tonight for the first time in ages I never seem to get a lot of the stuff but I don't check all that often so maybe I am just missing it. :shrug: Tonight there was a bit of CM that had little globs of mucus and my cervix felt quite low although I don't really have anything to compare it to so I am not sure whether it would be considered hard or soft. :shrug:I know that it is supposed to feel like the tip of your nose if hard and like your lips if soft and I wouldn't say it felt like either but if I had to pick one I would say lips. 
ANyways I managed to catch myself with my fingernail and now I am sore and confused which seems to be the default setting for my life at the moment. I might get t-shirts made with 'sore and confused' written across the front :thumbup:


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies! I've been missing again, but I've read through a good number of pages I missed. I just wanted to say congrats to the ladies with the engagements and the BFPs! Gives us all some hope.

Aww, bunny :( I had a bit of a laugh at your expense. "Sore and Confused" t-shirt! Haha! Really, our bodies are never doing the same thing 2 cycles in a row so who really knows if all this charting and checking, and poking, and prodding even does anything but make us 'sore and confused'. I am right there with you.


----------



## petesgirl20

Thank you ladies for your kind words!!! Here are some pics of my FRERS from last night and this morning...what do you all think???
 



Attached Files:







faint-frers-5:8:12.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## DragonflyWing

I definitely see a line! :bfp:


----------



## Vankiwi

LINE!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hello. It's been awhile since ice been in. I had lap and dye today got better news than expected. I know I'm going to refocus on my weight loss as soon as I recover. I'm doing an AMF test this coming week then at follow up discuss option natural versus iui


----------



## honestlinzel

petesgirl20 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words!!! Here are some pics of my FRERS from last night and this morning...what do you all think???

I see it!!!! Congrats!


----------



## readytogo

petesgirl20 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words!!! Here are some pics of my FRERS from last night and this morning...what do you all think???

I see it!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Woohoo! Congrats petesgirl20!! :happydance:


----------



## kirkie11

petesgirl20 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words!!! Here are some pics of my FRERS from last night and this morning...what do you all think???

I see lines!! Wooo! Many congrats! Are you going to keep testing to get darker lines? 

:flower:


----------



## nexis

petesgirl20 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words!!! Here are some pics of my FRERS from last night and this morning...what do you all think???

I see a line! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## bubble89

Congratulations petesgirl :).

I need help ladies. Also a tmi warning coming your way.

AF arrived lateish last Monday it was my first proper period after BC. It finished on sat and yesterday I went to the toilet and had a lot of blood but it was quite gooey rather than fresh blood n slightly pink. 
After that the odd little dreg as such and now nothing after that. what could it be I'm so.soooo confused and worried please help!! :S.

Bubble


----------



## JCh

petesgirl20 said:


> Thank you ladies for your kind words!!! Here are some pics of my FRERS from last night and this morning...what do you all think???

That's a positive!!!!! Let's hope for a sticky one!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

I see a line! Congratulations petesgirl!


----------



## kirkie11

bubble89 said:


> Congratulations petesgirl :).
> 
> I need help ladies. Also a tmi warning coming your way.
> 
> AF arrived lateish last Monday it was my first proper period after BC. It finished on sat and yesterday I went to the toilet and had a lot of blood but it was quite gooey rather than fresh blood n slightly pink.
> After that the odd little dreg as such and now nothing after that. what could it be I'm so.soooo confused and worried please help!! :S.
> 
> Bubble

It could just be your body adjusting to coming off BC and settling down. I've not been on BC for a few years now but when I was and came off, my cycles were all over the place. Some short, some longer, but they sorted themselves out in the end.

How long does your AF normally last? 

:flower:


----------



## petesgirl20

kirkie11 said:


> petesgirl20 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies for your kind words!!! Here are some pics of my FRERS from last night and this morning...what do you all think???
> 
> I see lines!! Wooo! Many congrats! Are you going to keep testing to get darker lines?
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

Yes! Im gonna test 2morro with my last FRER and a digital...I cant convince myself that Im pregnant lol


----------



## DragonflyWing

AF got me in the night. My LP was ony 10 days, and that was with progesterone cream AND B6! :nope:


----------



## china415

Congates to the bf+ I'm so happy for u. 

I'm feeling better, still reading up on my fertility more. I sèe some r useing robutusin think I'm oing o try that also I mean it can't hurt. I do also use the preseed and I drink this tea called fretil tea I think so hope n some thing happens. Lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

JCh - I spied your bfp on the old thread and put flashy bfps next to your name :thumbup: congratulations hun! Thanks for the link, I will totally try anything at this point, I am investigating a new plan. It's good to know that you got less symptoms this cycle, I've heard a few people that have said that!*
Also, agree about the disappointment thing when testing. *I have a false alarm stinking evap this cycle, first ever one and was so excited. Then devastated. But ok now :D
I think I'm going to not test this month, just wait to avoid disappointment of another evap.


Pinksprinkles - hi sweetie :hi: sorry you are having an arse of a cycle again :( I know what you mean about the OH losing interest in trying sometimes. *It's not that they don't want it, I think it's just that they don't understand everything we have to do and why it doesn't work. *My hubby was devastated this cycle as we really thought it was the one, he then started saying he feels like giving up because he's getting older than he wanted to be and doesn't think it will happen. *I know it's just his way of dealing. They shut down a bit when they can't just fix everything. *They must feel even more helpless than us!


Bbbunny - oh sweetie :hugs: sore and confused :awww: it's bloody shit isn't it! I wish I had a magic wand to make us all preggers. Mind you, I bet if we were, we'd still be sore and confused, but at least we'd have something to show for it :haha: xx

Panda - hey stranger :hi: missed you :hugs:*

LawyerChick - hellooooo missed you too! I'm pleased your results were better than you imagined :loopy: go you! Next on the list - bfp!! :dust:

Bubble - I think it's prob just coming off BC hun, frustrating but it might just take time to settle down. *If you keep getting weird problems after a few months, I would go to the docs xx

Dragonfly - sorry about AF, you're with me then. Let's get back on that horse and make this cycle ours! Woo!

China - I drink fertilitea, tastes nice! Anything is worth a try. GL x

Petesgirl - woooo! Well done!*
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png


----------



## magic_angel

Hey ladies hope everyone's ok, only a quick update will come back later to reply to everyone, i have to get ready so that's why its quick ,

so its scan day today and im really nervous! They are scanning my kidneys as my doctors very worried about me, she thinks my kidney stones should have been dealt with 6months ago instead of dismissed and now they are big and causing me a whole lot of pain to the point where i almost had to visit A&E the other night, so will see how its goes.
Feel sorry for my OH, he's worried about me and with the cancer scare we are going through with his dad at the moment its just getting to him a little :( 
hope everyone has a great day, speak to you all properly later i promise xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck Magic, it will all be fine xxxxx


----------



## magic_angel

Thanks hun :) i was up until 4am finishing my owl hat :) doesn't look as good as yours but its not turned into a big old ball of mess lol so im happy :) i can see why you do them because of the happy feeling i got when i finished it :) will perfect it and experiment. It was the bloody eyes that got me... They kept curling :/ but i think i sussed it because they don't look too bad, i would put a pic up but don't no how to just upload it from my phone. Every photo i have put in Sig it has to be from another site!?! Confused.com xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

I use the photobucket app so it gives you a link to paste in, I couldn't live without it!
Well done on the crochet :D #veryproud


----------



## magic_angel

Jo_Bean said:


> I use the photobucket app so it gives you a link to paste in, I couldn't live without it!
> Well done on the crochet :D #veryproud

Will try when i get back from hospital, thanks hun im proud of myself for not giving up lol, you and your fab owl hats inspired me to learn to crochet :)


----------



## petesgirl20

I got my bfp!!! I went out and bought the crib and wrapped it just waiting for OH to come home and trying really hard not to give away the surprise lol!!! I think im gonna be fatty and eat red velvet cake ice cream and watch the Lion King all day lol!!! Dear God please let this baby be a sticky bean!!

Heres pics!!! I messed up my FRER this morning idk what happened it was invalid so I just picked up the Answer tests ans surprisingly they gave me a darker lines than the FRER!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP's!!!!.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kirkie11

petesgirl20 said:


> I got my bfp!!! I went out and bought the crib and wrapped it just waiting for OH to come home and trying really hard not to give away the surprise lol!!! I think im gonna be fatty and eat red velvet cake ice cream and watch the Lion King all day lol!!! Dear God please let this baby be a sticky bean!!
> 
> Heres pics!!! I messed up my FRER this morning idk what happened it was invalid so I just picked up the Answer tests ans surprisingly they gave me a darker line than the FRER!!

ooohh! soooo exciting!! :happydance: really pleased for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

petesgirl20 said:


> I got my bfp!!! I went out and bought the crib and wrapped it just waiting for OH to come home and trying really hard not to give away the surprise lol!!! I think im gonna be fatty and eat red velvet cake ice cream and watch the Lion King all day lol!!! Dear God please let this baby be a sticky bean!!
> 
> Heres pics!!! I messed up my FRER this morning idk what happened it was invalid so I just picked up the Answer tests ans surprisingly they gave me a darker lines than the FRER!!

Yay! I knew it!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Lawyer chick

Yea for you Pete's girl :)

Jo bean thanks for that encouragement. :D. I'll do a longer post later. I've been very emotional lately but also refy to kick my arse back into shape to be able o get my bfp and bambino.


----------



## Melly Belly

Congrats petesgirl! :happydance:


----------



## nexis

petesgirl20 said:


> I got my bfp!!! I went out and bought the crib and wrapped it just waiting for OH to come home and trying really hard not to give away the surprise lol!!! I think im gonna be fatty and eat red velvet cake ice cream and watch the Lion King all day lol!!! Dear God please let this baby be a sticky bean!!
> 
> Heres pics!!! I messed up my FRER this morning idk what happened it was invalid so I just picked up the Answer tests ans surprisingly they gave me a darker lines than the FRER!!

Congratulations hun! :happydance:


----------



## jellybeanxx

Congratulations Petesgirl! Have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## littlepeterso

petesgirl20 said:


> I got my bfp!!! I went out and bought the crib and wrapped it just waiting for OH to come home and trying really hard not to give away the surprise lol!!! I think im gonna be fatty and eat red velvet cake ice cream and watch the Lion King all day lol!!! Dear God please let this baby be a sticky bean!!

Congrats! I love coming to this thread and see wonderful news!


----------



## Melly Belly

Good to hear about these bfps! Gives me lots of hope...maybe not for this month, but still hope :haha:

I got faint opks when i normally would O (CD 16/17), then darker more toward CD20, then finally a pos on cd 23?!? and theyre still kinda toward the darker end (im on CD26 now) i have no idea what my cycle is doing this month... but blah! :growlmad:


----------



## josephine75

Congratulations Petesgirl heres to a very healthy and happy 9 months xxxx

Hello everyone else how are you all doing ???

So I reckon I'm pretty much out for this cycle I'm CD18 and we've only:sex: Wed and Thurs :(
FF says I OV yesterday but I think it may have been Tuesday, I had lots of EWCM and a positive OPK but then I also had a positive OPK Wed and Thurs too, so we'll see but I'm not very confident.
I will be honest though I wasnt really feeling it this month with stuff i had going on and I've had a groin strain this last couple if weeks so i havent put any real effort in, haven't temped and i haven't taken any vits, I tried to take a bit of a back seat on the whole thing to be honest but now I feel guilty like I have wasted another month and at my age time is running out and I can't be wasting whole months :-( !!!
The only small plus side been i need to take some tablets to delay my period for my holidays so at least I know I'll be safe to take them, sorry for long post girls xxxx

Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday evening, enjoy your weekend:hugs:s 

:dust::dust::dust: to all :)


----------



## magic_angel

Hey josephine glad to see you back :) sorry to gear about the groin strain :( hope it gets better soon :hugs: still in a wee bit of pain from the scan today so not been able to do much this evening so im going to start on my second owl beany :) getting the hang of this crochet business :) hoping to get my results back in a couple of days so will find out what the shadows and lumps are. 
Its good to take some time out hun just to give yourself a break, i don't know when ill come on but its been nice to just get on with it and not try and figure things out, I've no interest to know when im o'ving because of all the doctors and hospital visits I've gone through this past few weeks so im just chilling on the ttc front until af shows up x


----------



## Rudolf168

Hi ladies! Just wanted to join up with you all :) I'm definitely on the curvy side and just met with my doctor this week. Despite being 220 lbs, all of my bloodwork came back normal and my blood pressure is in check :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Welcome rudolf. I hope you get your bfp soon same with everyone else


----------



## petesgirl20

Ladies I have BIG News!!! God has truly blessed me and I am so grateful...this morning I made my first prenatal appt to confirm and I was told to come in on wed. and later one of my friends that works in my OB's office called me since she heard the news and then told me she could squeeze me in then if I could make it there in 10 mins so of course I rushed out so when I got there they confirmed with a urine test and drew blood (I get my results on Tues. :happydance: ) and my Dr. started asking questions and when I told him I didnt have any symptoms he got concerned which really scared me and he said he would give me an ULTRASOUND!!! agh!!! Everything was happening so fast lol! Then I felt guilty since OH didnt know yet and I was gonna be the only one to see the baby for the first time I thought he might be hurt but it was out of my control i wasnt turning back...my Dr. said that the ultrasound will do 1 out of 2 things lol "either it will 'SUDDENLY' give you symptoms once you physically see that you ARE pregnant, or it will show us why your NOT feeling any symptoms, like a chemical or ectopic..." so I assumed something was wrong and while I was getting the ultrasound I told the tech to tell me to look when she the finds the baby cause i didnt wanna get my hopes up...after about 5 LONG minutes of searching and her sighs and "'hmmmmm's", and "interesting..." remarks I was already planning to go return the crib and move on to next month but then she says..." don't look yet.....you sure you haven't had any symptoms?" "No..." I say..."Not even bloating?" I say no and ask why and she says, "Because....your having twins, and I thought I saw third one hiding...nope just two...and they're IDENTICAL" :shock: I told her to check again 3 times i couldn't believe it!!! She printed out pics and I got my script for prenatals, and I must have sat in my car about an hour and a half staring at the ultrasound pics trying to convince myself it wasn't real and that I must be dreaming...then I had to buy another crib and wrap it for OH's surprise...

While I waited for him I was just a zombie in shock I just couldn't shake it...so when he called to tell me he was on the way I asked him to pick up my script from the drugstore and I put the digital in the necklace box and licked the card but I put the ultrasound pic in there too...Well OH gets home and everything goes according to plan and he opens the necklace box first and he's running around the house like a little kid lol and picking me up and jumping on the bed "we did it?, we did it!!" was all he could say...then after reminded him of the other surprises I had for him in the other room he rushes back and I told him to unwrap the boxes first and he was so cute like a kid at Christmas morning lol he saw the crib and asks me "Why two cribs?" and I tell him to open the envelope and he sees the ultrasound pick and he just without a word runs into the bedroom and sits on the bed and I dont immediately follow since hes one that needs his space sometimes so after 5 minutes I go into the bedroom and I rub his back and ask him if hes ok and he tells me something I never knew he felt he says that "I was starting to give up hope on ever having a baby, my ex-wife miscarried twice, you miscarried, I thought there was something wrong with me...I thought that even if you did get pregnant that something would be wrong with the baby, I never want to burden you by giving you children that would be dependent for the rest of their lives, when you could have had perfectly healthy kids with someone else...since Im adopted I don't really know whats in my DNA and I was always scared of that but to know that we made two identical babies thats on another level for me and then the fact the your pregnancy is perfectly healthy is even better...you really surprised me...i thought you were on your period." Lol We were crying together and all it was a really heartwarming moment and Im glad I told him in that way and we totally ended up :sex: but not too much since Im terrified it mess something up lol and went to dinner and decided to go ahead have the BIG reveal in 2 weeks on our family trip sine our ENTIRE family will be there I know its early but I have a feeling this pregnancy will be perfect so we are going to take the risk and just go for it...

Later after dinner OH was super excited and insisted on putting at least one of the cribs 2gether 2nite lol so i watched him NOT read directions and getting confused lol and earlier he got all mad and lectured me about moving stuff 'in my condition' lol (I had to clear out the guest room for the nursery and to put the cribs in there)

Then after putting the crib 2gether; this is how I ended the night... "Babe, I know why we just happened to concieve twins?!" "Why?" he says...I say "Because...your a triplet...remember?"

Heres a pic of my beans everyone is fine and the Dr. was right...I 'SUDDENLY' feel bloated and exhausted lol thank you everyone for your support and I will still be here for this thread to support everyone so lets get some more :bfp: 's!!!


Hoping for :oneofeach:
 



Attached Files:







id-twins-4w2d.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## magic_angel

Oh Petesgirl Im Sooooo happy for you :) :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: Rudolf. Welcome to our band of merry curvy ladies!


----------



## kirkie11

Petesgirl!!!!! Wow that is fantastic news!! I'm soooooo pleased for you!!!!! :hugs: What a heartwarming moment you & OH had :cry:

Happy & Healthy 9 months x2!!


----------



## StefanieC

Wow PetesGirl! I'm so happy for you. After a worrying start your month has ended up in the best way! So many congratulations! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Mrslandry

So very happy for you petesgirl congrats !!!!! Yay


----------



## magic_angel

So as i've been feeling a little worried and stressed about these tests etc i decided to take to learning how to crochet.... Ive been trying to learn to run before i walk as there is so many neat things to learn so here are a few of my new creations, im a very colourful person so im sorry if you dont like the colours, im experimenting at the moment :)


[URL=https://s1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/?action=view&current=013.jpg][IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/th_013.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## StefanieC

magic_angel said:


> So as i've been feeling a little worried and stressed about these tests etc i decided to take to learning how to crochet.... Ive been trying to learn to run before i walk as there is so many neat things to learn so here are a few of my new creations, im a very colourful person so im sorry if you dont like the colours, im experimenting at the moment :)
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/?action=view&current=013.jpg][IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/th_013.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Those are brilliant. I wanted to learn to crochet but I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed just looking into it. How did you learn?


----------



## magic_angel

StefanieC said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> So as i've been feeling a little worried and stressed about these tests etc i decided to take to learning how to crochet.... Ive been trying to learn to run before i walk as there is so many neat things to learn so here are a few of my new creations, im a very colourful person so im sorry if you dont like the colours, im experimenting at the moment :)
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/?action=view&current=013.jpg][IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/th_013.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Those are brilliant. I wanted to learn to crochet but I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed just looking into it. How did you learn?Click to expand...

Hun thats exactly how i felt.... Honestly i was dying to learn but though there was no way i could do it but i went on you tube and started with plain small little butterflies and then went on to do a rose, love heart and then the beany, its good to gradually work up to it so you know the difference but honestly hun if you type in how to crochet an owl hat and take it slow, i paused the video A LOT just because sometimes it was a little quicker than i was but they do a great job going through it slowly for you to pick it up :)
My aunty says that im picking it up quickly because its the scottish in me and all my scottish family love to crochet and they all learn fast..... i just wish i had learnt years ago hun and i really would urge you to do it hun, YOU WILL LOVE IT :) its really not as hard as i thought it was i promise you :)


----------



## josephine75

magic_angel said:


> So as i've been feeling a little worried and stressed about these tests etc i decided to take to learning how to crochet.... Ive been trying to learn to run before i walk as there is so many neat things to learn so here are a few of my new creations, im a very colourful person so im sorry if you dont like the colours, im experimenting at the moment :)
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/?action=view&current=013.jpg][IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/th_013.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Wow Magic they are amazing well done you and a sure fire way to keep ur mind occupied I'm sure, I'm glad ur finally getting somewhere with all ur health issues 
I know it's not ideal all the prodding and poking but it will be worth it to be fixed so that you can give 110% to TTC xxxxx :hugs:Babe xxxxx


----------



## magic_angel

josephine75 said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> So as i've been feeling a little worried and stressed about these tests etc i decided to take to learning how to crochet.... Ive been trying to learn to run before i walk as there is so many neat things to learn so here are a few of my new creations, im a very colourful person so im sorry if you dont like the colours, im experimenting at the moment :)
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/?action=view&current=013.jpg][IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/th_013.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Wow Magic they are amazing well done you and a sure fire way to keep ur mind occupied I'm sure, I'm glad ur finally getting somewhere with all ur health issues
> I know it's not ideal all the prodding and poking but it will be worth it to be fixed so that you can give 110% to TTC xxxxx :hugs:Babe xxxxxClick to expand...


Thanks hun yeh its keeping my mind busy which is good :) only took 14 hours spaced over 2-3 days to do it so im going to start on another one :) 
Yeh all the tests that im getting done now are tests that i should have really got them done about 5-8 years ago but never had the guts so im just getting them out the way and so far so good, just going to build up my wool collection and keep creating things :) If it wasnt for jo talking me into it i would have probably put off learning for another few years but her Lovely Owl hats made me want to learn :)
Hows things with you hun? You seem to be a little down lately, i hope things are going ok and your feeling better hun? missed not seeing you around here, its not team curvy bumps without ya hun xx :hugs: xx


----------



## kirkie11

Very nice magic well done!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bbbunny

Congrats Petesgirl sounds like you are having a great month :hugs:

Magic that hat is great I think everyone you know will be getting you to make owl hats from now on :thumbup:

Only a little work on the garden today as I had an opticians appointment (trying to get some before and after garden photos together as we speak). Optician has said I am long sighted and need glasses for lap top and reading etc. Chose some black ones that were cheap and didn't look like old lady glasses and I have to pick them up next Saturday. 

Finally managed to get a prelightener for my hair but I am nervous about using it. I am supposed to O today and I heard that you should be careful about using hair dyes if you are preggers. I know I am not pregnant at the moment but could it stay in my system if I were lucky enough to get a bfp this month?

Felt like a right fool today. I bought a big polka dot clip in bow for fun and tried it on then went to superdrug not realising I still had this bow clipped in my hair :dohh: hubby thought it was funny :growlmad:

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## magic_angel

bbbunny said:


> Congrats Petesgirl sounds like you are having a great month :hugs:
> 
> Magic that hat is great I think everyone you know will be getting you to make owl hats from now on :thumbup:
> 
> Only a little work on the garden today as I had an opticians appointment (trying to get some before and after garden photos together as we speak). Optician has said I am long sighted and need glasses for lap top and reading etc. Chose some black ones that were cheap and didn't look like old lady glasses and I have to pick them up next Saturday.
> 
> Finally managed to get a prelightener for my hair but I am nervous about using it. I am supposed to O today and I heard that you should be careful about using hair dyes if you are preggers. I know I am not pregnant at the moment but could it stay in my system if I were lucky enough to get a bfp this month?
> 
> Felt like a right fool today. I bought a big polka dot clip in bow for fun and tried it on then went to superdrug not realising I still had this bow clipped in my hair :dohh: hubby thought it was funny :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

LMFAO bunny you really know how to put a smile on my face :haha: the way you word things is pure genius lol i have that image of you walking around with a big bow on you head all innocent and unaware stuck in my head now and i cant stop chuckling lol thank you :) i needed that giggle today lol :hugs: xx


----------



## readytogo

So I know I haven't been trying long but when you've wanted kids since you were a kid and you've been with the same person for 11 years it feels like FOREVER. We've always been careful - me on the pill and condoms both because my OH was so scared of having a surprise... Then there's my younger sister. She has one child and told me just today she's been pregnant 8 times (which I knew but she didn't know I knew..) and she gave me a onesie that says I love my Auntie.. At first I honestly thought she was giving it to me because she knows we've been trying since February. Then she told me she's just over 3 months and the baby is due on my 30th birthday. It felt like someone kicked me in the stomach. I was ok and held my composure and asked all the right questions, how far along? how are you doing, etc? but I was/am freaking out on the inside. i don't know what to feel. She lives with my parents her new boyfriend and her 5 child. She doesn't have a job and neither does he. She has been pregnant 8 times!?!?!???? How do you do that? Then she says someone should do a study on her because its so easy for her to get pregnant.. I don't have any words.


----------



## Jo_Bean

readytogo said:


> So I know I haven't been trying long but when you've wanted kids since you were a kid and you've been with the same person for 11 years it feels like FOREVER. We've always been careful - me on the pill and condoms both because my OH was so scared of having a surprise... Then there's my younger sister. She has one child and told me just today she's been pregnant 8 times (which I knew but she didn't know I knew..) and she gave me a onesie that says I love my Auntie.. At first I honestly thought she was giving it to me because she knows we've been trying since February. Then she told me she's just over 3 months and the baby is due on my 30th birthday. It felt like someone kicked me in the stomach. I was ok and held my composure and asked all the right questions, how far along? how are you doing, etc? but I was/am freaking out on the inside. i don't know what to feel. She lives with my parents her new boyfriend and her 5 child. She doesn't have a job and neither does he. She has been pregnant 8 times!?!?!???? How do you do that? Then she says someone should do a study on her because its so easy for her to get pregnant.. I don't have any words.

:hugs: hun

I know it's so hard, i really feel for you xxx


----------



## TreeOfLife

Can I join.... I am trying to lose weight as well as TTC I dont know if this is a good or bad thing but I have PCOS so have been advised to lose some more.. 

I lost 4 stones in the last year and still have that again to lose..... but I dont want to be a minnie.. My hubby dont want me to be either 

hello all xxxx


----------



## Magan85

Im back, finally living in the new house and went a few days withoit internet and just got myself all caught up and wow I missed a lot! 

Petesgirl what a fantastic week you are haiving!! Congrats a thousand times! 

Magic those hats are soo adorable! Ive takin up trying to knit, once I get that figured out I think I might try crochet looks like you can make much cuter things that way! Im working on a boring scarf right now lol. Also glad to hear your testing is going well!! 

BBBunny I must admit I giggled about the bow too, sorry heheh 

As for me I am so busy with packing and unpacking and trying to figure out where to put everything that my mind is so far away from being obsessive :) I know im somewhere in my in the 2nd week of my 2 week wait. I almost caved and went to buy a test today only because I think it would be amazing to get a positive on mothers day. But I dont think I will. It could still be too early. Also still trying to figure out whats wrong with me. I have this fear that this will end up being my month even though I didnt really try much this cycle, but my fear is ill get my positive and then find out I need to have surgery or somthing. I had a ultra sound done on thursday and I know she found somthing because she took over 100 pictures, my Dr also asked her to do a pelvic ultra sound while I was in there to make sure everything looks like it should. I was told to give a week before I hear any results. I rather know whats wrong sooner then later :( My doctor is also sending me for my 3rd round of blood work tomorrow in 3 weeks. I just wanna be healthy so I can get my darn positive already!


----------



## magic_angel

Magan85 said:


> Im back, finally living in the new house and went a few days withoit internet and just got myself all caught up and wow I missed a lot!
> 
> Petesgirl what a fantastic week you are haiving!! Congrats a thousand times!
> 
> Magic those hats are soo adorable! Ive takin up trying to knit, once I get that figured out I think I might try crochet looks like you can make much cuter things that way! Im working on a boring scarf right now lol. Also glad to hear your testing is going well!!
> 
> BBBunny I must admit I giggled about the bow too, sorry heheh
> 
> As for me I am so busy with packing and unpacking and trying to figure out where to put everything that my mind is so far away from being obsessive :) I know im somewhere in my in the 2nd week of my 2 week wait. I almost caved and went to buy a test today only because I think it would be amazing to get a positive on mothers day. But I dont think I will. It could still be too early. Also still trying to figure out whats wrong with me. I have this fear that this will end up being my month even though I didnt really try much this cycle, but my fear is ill get my positive and then find out I need to have surgery or somthing. I had a ultra sound done on thursday and I know she found somthing because she took over 100 pictures, my Dr also asked her to do a pelvic ultra sound while I was in there to make sure everything looks like it should. I was told to give a week before I hear any results. I rather know whats wrong sooner then later :( My doctor is also sending me for my 3rd round of blood work tomorrow in 3 weeks. I just wanna be healthy so I can get my darn positive already!

STOOOOOOOOOOOP and step away from the knitting needles and got get a crochet hook hun, seriously, Ive WASTED a lot of hours, wool and sleep knitting hun and i just wish someone told me to drop the knitting and learn to crochet, its so easy hun, i felt overwelmed at the thought of learning that i put it off until the fabulous JO-BEAN talked me into it and now i just kick myself that i didnt start sooner hun, in under a week ive done an owl beany hat, wrist warmer, 5 butterflies, 3 roses, 5 flowers and 6 square patches hun, when i was knitting i tried learning with a scarf first and i didnt know how to cast off so i ended up with the worlds biggest scarf...... it was sooooooo boring compared to crochet hun, save your wool and your time and sanity and learn crochet first hun, you wont regret it, plenty of videos on youtube to learn different things xx


----------



## TreeOfLife

My mate knits adults cardis and jumpers and she tried to show me once and I mess up over and over again.... I gave up :(

I love those hats I had a big gray and white strippy one for taking the dogs a walk and it magically dissapeared strange the hubby didnt like it :0 I love the eyes I want one 

xx


----------



## readytogo

magic_angel said:


> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> Im back, finally living in the new house and went a few days withoit internet and just got myself all caught up and wow I missed a lot!
> 
> Petesgirl what a fantastic week you are haiving!! Congrats a thousand times!
> 
> Magic those hats are soo adorable! Ive takin up trying to knit, once I get that figured out I think I might try crochet looks like you can make much cuter things that way! Im working on a boring scarf right now lol. Also glad to hear your testing is going well!!
> 
> BBBunny I must admit I giggled about the bow too, sorry heheh
> 
> As for me I am so busy with packing and unpacking and trying to figure out where to put everything that my mind is so far away from being obsessive :) I know im somewhere in my in the 2nd week of my 2 week wait. I almost caved and went to buy a test today only because I think it would be amazing to get a positive on mothers day. But I dont think I will. It could still be too early. Also still trying to figure out whats wrong with me. I have this fear that this will end up being my month even though I didnt really try much this cycle, but my fear is ill get my positive and then find out I need to have surgery or somthing. I had a ultra sound done on thursday and I know she found somthing because she took over 100 pictures, my Dr also asked her to do a pelvic ultra sound while I was in there to make sure everything looks like it should. I was told to give a week before I hear any results. I rather know whats wrong sooner then later :( My doctor is also sending me for my 3rd round of blood work tomorrow in 3 weeks. I just wanna be healthy so I can get my darn positive already!
> 
> STOOOOOOOOOOOP and step away from the knitting needles and got get a crochet hook hun, seriously, Ive WASTED a lot of hours, wool and sleep knitting hun and i just wish someone told me to drop the knitting and learn to crochet, its so easy hun, i felt overwelmed at the thought of learning that i put it off until the fabulous JO-BEAN talked me into it and now i just kick myself that i didnt start sooner hun, in under a week ive done an owl beany hat, wrist warmer, 5 butterflies, 3 roses, 5 flowers and 6 square patches hun, when i was knitting i tried learning with a scarf first and i didnt know how to cast off so i ended up with the worlds biggest scarf...... it was sooooooo boring compared to crochet hun, save your wool and your time and sanity and learn crochet first hun, you wont regret it, plenty of videos on youtube to learn different things xxClick to expand...

I googled it and am going to try it! Crochet for beginners! Never done anything like it so we'll see but i'm excited to try!!


----------



## magic_angel

readytogo said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> Im back, finally living in the new house and went a few days withoit internet and just got myself all caught up and wow I missed a lot!
> 
> Petesgirl what a fantastic week you are haiving!! Congrats a thousand times!
> 
> Magic those hats are soo adorable! Ive takin up trying to knit, once I get that figured out I think I might try crochet looks like you can make much cuter things that way! Im working on a boring scarf right now lol. Also glad to hear your testing is going well!!
> 
> BBBunny I must admit I giggled about the bow too, sorry heheh
> 
> As for me I am so busy with packing and unpacking and trying to figure out where to put everything that my mind is so far away from being obsessive :) I know im somewhere in my in the 2nd week of my 2 week wait. I almost caved and went to buy a test today only because I think it would be amazing to get a positive on mothers day. But I dont think I will. It could still be too early. Also still trying to figure out whats wrong with me. I have this fear that this will end up being my month even though I didnt really try much this cycle, but my fear is ill get my positive and then find out I need to have surgery or somthing. I had a ultra sound done on thursday and I know she found somthing because she took over 100 pictures, my Dr also asked her to do a pelvic ultra sound while I was in there to make sure everything looks like it should. I was told to give a week before I hear any results. I rather know whats wrong sooner then later :( My doctor is also sending me for my 3rd round of blood work tomorrow in 3 weeks. I just wanna be healthy so I can get my darn positive already!
> 
> STOOOOOOOOOOOP and step away from the knitting needles and got get a crochet hook hun, seriously, Ive WASTED a lot of hours, wool and sleep knitting hun and i just wish someone told me to drop the knitting and learn to crochet, its so easy hun, i felt overwelmed at the thought of learning that i put it off until the fabulous JO-BEAN talked me into it and now i just kick myself that i didnt start sooner hun, in under a week ive done an owl beany hat, wrist warmer, 5 butterflies, 3 roses, 5 flowers and 6 square patches hun, when i was knitting i tried learning with a scarf first and i didnt know how to cast off so i ended up with the worlds biggest scarf...... it was sooooooo boring compared to crochet hun, save your wool and your time and sanity and learn crochet first hun, you wont regret it, plenty of videos on youtube to learn different things xxClick to expand...
> 
> I googled it and am going to try it! Crochet for beginners! Never done anything like it so we'll see but i'm excited to try!!Click to expand...

Yay :happydance: Trust me its so easy hun, remember to pause and rewind if you need to, it took me an hour to watch a five minute video but now im on my second attempt at a beany hat which i did for an hour last night and im just finishing it now, and i didnt need to look at the video once hun, its acutally from memory :) if you want to do a bean i would suggest you type in crochet pandas and click that video if you skim past to a few minutes, a tab should pop up in the top right hand side of video and click that, its a tutorial of her beany and its the first time ive done a perfect attempt at a beany just by following her, ive been struggling to make the begining circle tight enough for it to be flat and not curl up like a crisp, but following her, its perfect :) good luck and let me know how you get on huni :) im going to be making baby cowboy boots in a minute :o)) :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Omg! Look at all the crochet converts! *very proud*


----------



## pinksprinkles

I don't know if today is Mother's Day anywhere else in the world but it is here in the US. Really thought I'd be celebrating this one on a more personal note. Looks like that won't be happening. DH is so not catching on either. Oh well. Whatever. Maybe I'll be pregnant/have a babe in arm this time next year.

I hope ya'll are having a better day than me.

PS: CD72. Still no O. 

PPS: Happy Mother's Day to those of ya'll who have little ones at home. I really do hope you have a beautiful day. :flower: Definitely not trying to rain on anyone's parade.


----------



## readytogo

So I went in the bedroom to tell my husband I'm going to learn how to crochet and he said its nice I'm going to learn to be a lady :dohh:


----------



## TreeOfLife

readytogo..... haha does he need a pipe and slippers to become a real gentleman


----------



## nexis

I used to crochet but haven't for years. Maybe I'll give it a go again. 

I haven't been about as been feeling a but down. Just family going on and on about how it'd be nice if we had kids blah blah. They don't know we're trying but just wish everyone would stop asking about it. Since we've been married it's all anyone asks about.


----------



## petesgirl20

I totally taught myself how to crochet and knit in high school...I just googled it lol and then had to re-teach myself since I'm left handed lol :blush: 
OH's nephews are always asking for crazy colored scarfs for winter lol


----------



## PandaMao

Hi laides, it's me again. Remember me? I suck at keeping up nowadays.

Petesgirl, mega congratulations are in order! Twins? That is so awesome. Hoping you have a happy and healthy nine months for sure!

Magic, I love your owl hat. It's so adorable :D I don't think I really have the patience to crochet, but I might give it a try one of these days. Hubby is keeping me busy with other projects at the moment.

Nexis, so sorry to hear you've been down. I've definitely been there. Especially with the family asking when we're going to have a baby. My sister has had 2 now and the wait is killing me. My mom tells me to just stop thinking about it and my sis says oh I hope nothing is wrong. Neither one is helpful in that respect as neither of them had any trouble conceiving. Hopefully you find something to pick your mood up soon.

Pinksprinkles, I know what you mean about mother's day. It's hard to celebrate it for other women when I really wish I had my own little one right now. Hopefully all of us curvy ladies will have our own bundles by next mother's day and can celebrate for ourselves!

Bbbunny, I think you should be ok with the hairlighener. The big problem with using certain things while pregnant is that you and baby and sharing a blood supply so anything you take in goes to them, but sine you are not preggers currently you should be fine. Plus I think it takes a few weeks after you are pregnant for you to start sharing anything with the baby anyways. I think you'll be ok.

Readytogo, :hugs: I know what you mean about sis getting pregnant easy. Definitely the situation I am in now. It will be our turn one day.

Magan, How exciting being in the new house already. I can't wait til hubby and I are ready to buy our own. And great job on not being so obsessive. It's hard, but I guess the new house makes it easy to do that. Hope everything goes ok for you with all the testing being done. I am in the same boat right now, waiting for results.

I only went back a couple pages, I always feel bad when I can't reply to everything :(
As for me, I still waiting to O. It's CD22 for me today so I should ovulate really soon, but so far I've had nothing but blatantly negative OPKs. I had wateryish cm for a few days. but it went back to creamy. Make up your mind body, lol. I had my first OBGYN appointment on Friday and got poked and prodded and had blood taken. Dignity? What dignity? I've gotten a few test results back already (my tests are uploaded to my insurances web site and I can view them as they are submitted) and so far the only thing out of normal range is my prolactin is slightly higher than what is ok. I've done some reading and slightly elevated prolactin levels can be connected to PCOS. Some of my tests will take a few weeks to come back though. Of course she mentioned my weight, but I told her I was working on losing and that was all that was said about that. Trying to be positive, but it's hard this month. Luckily my hubby is trying to get us into a new hobby that is keeping my mind of of things somewhat. Has anyone ever heard of the SCA? Basically they are a group that recreates the middle ages as they should have been (no diseases, famine, or anything like that and everyone is considered to be of noble birth). They have all sorts of crafts like leatherworking, needle working, black smithing, dance, music, and more. They also have a combat side and my hubby wants to get involved in that. We've been doing research on how to create a suit of armor for him cheaply so he can get involved in it soon. This weekend we're going to be building him armor out of a 55 gallon blue plastic barrel. It'll be covered by a tunic that will help make it look more period which we will also be making. Today we made him a sword made from rattan (think bamboo, but solid). It's pretty fun for anyone interested in that sort of thing. We always enjoy going to medieval faires (in costume) so this is just the next step I guess. Well, I've written a novel again, lol.


----------



## magic_angel

Oh dear god im in the bitch of all moods..... fella is pissing me off, dog is pissing me off, fellas friend is pissing me off and going to get a slap if he keeps it up, family is pissing me off and yes... yes... my mood has gotten that bad, that i have not only threatened the bin in my living room, ive also threatened the hair dryer for falling on my foot.... how very dare it.... god all mighty im in need of this pissing witch to visit and soon, ive got crazy sore boobs which i cant touch at all, im crazy, shirt tempered, hot and bothered, touchy, sensitive, emotional and did i mention CRAZY angry...... by far my worst mood swings..... everytime i go to the toilet there is the tinyest blood spots on the paper, then clumps (sorry) of brown cm which is turning pinkish so there is deffinately something stiring im just hoping it sticks and i wake up in the morning with bad period pains and not bad moods because i fear my OH and DOG might up and leave me if i try and sell them on Ebay again..... first time, he classed that as funny, second time he said its pushing it, 5th time he just stared at me........ :/ 

Everyone feel free to send witch over (my one and only time im sure ill be saying that....) please keep your fingers crossed af is in full flow in the next couple of days or im going to section myself...... :)


----------



## magic_angel

P.s im sorry if i offend with the swear words, i swear a lot when im in the bitch of all moods stage..... sowwy lol trust me it could have been a WHOLE lot WORSE lol xx


----------



## josephine75

magic_angel said:


> P.s im sorry if i offend with the swear words, i swear a lot when im in the bitch of all moods stage..... sowwy lol trust me it could have been a WHOLE lot WORSE lol xx

Oh dear Magic, I don't about anyone else but I think you sound surprisingly upbeat lol :wacko: or you just make the situation sound more comedic than it is, I don't know if I was supposed to but I did chuckle when u said u were trying to sell dog and oh on eBay lol xxxx 
Fingers crossed the :witch: shows up and you get your release ha ha 
And fingers crossed for your poor OH and Dog, and any other household items I hope they all make it :thumbup:

Seriously though Hun I hope she shows up soon you really have had a shitty time tha last couple of months lots of hugs from me xxx:hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

magic_angel said:


> P.s im sorry if i offend with the swear words, i swear a lot when im in the bitch of all moods stage..... sowwy lol trust me it could have been a WHOLE lot WORSE lol xx


I can definitely relate to moods like that lol probably one of the only times I will say this on here but I hope your AF comes soon :hugs:

AFM I am in the two week wait I think. Got in some DTD last night but it was quite late and we were both tired so we were trying to make it quick. My legs were so tired from gardening and were aching so much that I could barely move so looking back the decision to try going on top was not the best I have ever made :dohh: (sorry if TMI) At one point hubby was pulling a face and I started laughing saying how was that supposed to get me in the mood and he said that it was hard for him to get going when I was just sitting there like a Jelly baby :growlmad: No sympathy for my poor tired legs!!

Am biting the bullet and using the hair colour this week. Going to wait until my mom comes to help me though so will probably do it Thursday. 

Being so lazy today haven't done anything yet need to go get a shower soon.
Okay this maybe totally TMI but I have seen it mentioned on here before but does anyone sometimes get a bit of an odour down there the day after DTD. It goes after I shower but can be quite strong. I have read a little on it and some people seem to think its the sperm affecting the PH level of things down there. I have read up on BV and do not think it is that.


----------



## babydoll131

How can I become a member? I'm new to this whole site. 
thanks!


----------



## Vankiwi

babydoll131 said:


> How can I become a member? I'm new to this whole site.
> thanks!

Hi Babydoll! Jo will add you to the list! Welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself and your TTC journey so far so we can get to know you more :thumbup:


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi everyone! Lots to catch up on over the weekend by the looks of it! 

I actually bought a crochet hook and some wool a couple of weeks ago to give it a go, but I haven't tried it yet! Looks good though and I always sucked at knitting too!

Bbbunny - no odour for me, but can imagine how it would happen with the change in pH......

AFM - waiting to O. Should happen in the next week (normally CD23, I'm on CD16 now). Started OPKs on the weekend and I have grapefruit juice, pomegranate juice, and robitussin at hand to start in the next couple of days!! I aim to be gushing fertile CM :haha:


----------



## TreeOfLife

Magic Angel, I hate it when it is like that.... I had a really bad one last month.. My suggestion take a few days off work lock yourself in ya bedroom hot water bottle chocolates and a good film oh and loads of pain killers.

just make sure eveything is soft in the room incase anything is so rude that it attacks you.

Another good idea is get a pineapple and throw it at someone or poke them with it... This always makes me feel better but it is short lived...

Hope it comes soon xxxx


----------



## StefanieC

Well my DH has agreed to take me to the hobby store tomorrow so i can get crocheting supplies. I'm a little confused about the size hooks though, which would you ladies recommend for a beginner?


----------



## babydoll131

Vankiwi said:


> babydoll131 said:
> 
> 
> How can I become a member? I'm new to this whole site.
> thanks!
> 
> Hi Babydoll! Jo will add you to the list! Welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself and your TTC journey so far so we can get to know you more :thumbup:Click to expand...

I just joined Bnb last night... i'm definitely a newbie here. I got married New Year's Eve of 2011. My husband and I have been trying to conceive since January 2012. I quit taking birth control November 2011. While being on BC my cycles had always been 28days like clock work. Then, in February I was 4 days late and started speculating that I could be PG, but that was a fail. My cycles decided to do a switch-a-roo on me and now I'm on 32 day cycles. However, this month AF was due May 9th, but nothing came. Pee'd on several sticks and all BFN. I've had cramps for the last two weeks even before AF was due. Now I'm having these twinge type pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. what gives? i have no symptoms. every so often i feel a slight wave of nausea, but nothing to count for much. I'm so consumed with wanting to know what's going on I can't relax or divert my focus.

Then I worry I'm too overweight to conceive. I'm a size 22. I went for a TTC consultation in February and had blood work done, as well as a vaginal ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no abnormalities, but my blood work came back with low progesterone levels, which my dr said maybe I just ovulated late and I'm supposed to follow-up within 6 mths if i haven't conceived, yet. I'm assuming at that time we will discuss my low levels. 

Really feel in the dark about what's going on w me at this moment. 

Hoping to make some new friends here who understand where I'm coming from, as well as, learn what others are experiencing. 

nice to meet you all :)


----------



## magic_angel

Thanks ladies, im not in crazy bitch mode today and guess what SHE'S HERE :happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance::happydance::thumbup: 
Not full flow or red but its not brown anymore, ts getting there, its deffo here though so im not going to complain lol, i'll be full on 2moro but for now im happy shes decided to flipping visit me after 105 days..... i was feeling left out and forgotten by her lol :haha: never have i been so happy to have a stoopid period so im hoping to just have a normal one next month :)

Boobs are still sore but a little better today.... fella came in the afternoon with 4 big balls of different coloured wool to cheer me up because i genuinely think he was scared of me yesterday lol im just hiding out in bedroom with a chick flick, going to do my water bottle and chill and wait for pain killers to kick in :)
going to work on a panda hat tonight :) keep my mind focused :)

Hope everyones ok :) xxxx



StefanieC said:


> Well my DH has agreed to take me to the hobby store tomorrow so i can get crocheting supplies. I'm a little confused about the size hooks though, which would you ladies recommend for a beginner?

I have no ideas either but ive been using a 4.00 or a 4.5 mm hook, i wanna get a large-ish one to see how it looks but will only use that for a blanket, i dont do by alphabet sizes, i wouldnt know which hook was which hun, my crocheting is quite small so maybe a 5 or 6 mm hook?? Jo-bean is best to ask im still such a newbie so have no right trying to answer lol


----------



## magic_angel

babydoll131 said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydoll131 said:
> 
> 
> How can I become a member? I'm new to this whole site.
> thanks!
> 
> Hi Babydoll! Jo will add you to the list! Welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself and your TTC journey so far so we can get to know you more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just joined Bnb last night... i'm definitely a newbie here. I got married New Year's Eve of 2011. My husband and I have been trying to conceive since January 2012. I quit taking birth control November 2011. While being on BC my cycles had always been 28days like clock work. Then, in February I was 4 days late and started speculating that I could be PG, but that was a fail. My cycles decided to do a switch-a-roo on me and now I'm on 32 day cycles. However, this month AF was due May 9th, but nothing came. Pee'd on several sticks and all BFN. I've had cramps for the last two weeks even before AF was due. Now I'm having these twinge type pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. what gives? i have no symptoms. every so often i feel a slight wave of nausea, but nothing to count for much. I'm so consumed with wanting to know what's going on I can't relax or divert my focus.
> 
> Then I worry I'm too overweight to conceive. I'm a size 22. I went for a TTC consultation in February and had blood work done, as well as a vaginal ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no abnormalities, but my blood work came back with low progesterone levels, which my dr said maybe I just ovulated late and I'm supposed to follow-up within 6 mths if i haven't conceived, yet. I'm assuming at that time we will discuss my low levels.
> 
> Really feel in the dark about what's going on w me at this moment.
> 
> Hoping to make some new friends here who understand where I'm coming from, as well as, learn what others are experiencing.
> 
> nice to meet you all :)Click to expand...

Hi babydoll welcome :wave: First of all you really need to stop worrying so much hun, that will mess around with af, second of all, make a brew, buy a book/diary and do little charts and stuff that you can fill in during the month, i find putting all my info down in a book frees my mind some what and its something to focus on so you dont go crazy, how long were you on birth control for? i was once told that you need to allow your body one month for every year you were on BC, in this time you will have some months where you are regular and you will have the odd one or two months where everything is out of wack, just try and get to know your body and write down every month what your CP and CM are doing and write down all the symptoms ect and this will focus you a little more, you will drive yourself crazy if your not careful hun, lord knows we have all had those months but we are here for a chat and i find that helps so much.
Glad you joined hun :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks Magic :). Jo any ideas? I may see if they have like a pack of assorted sizes just in case. I can't wait to get practising. Jo you are building up your own little band of crochet followers now :haha:

Now I don't want to get my hopes up but after my random +opks this morning and afternoon I then had a very negative one tonight, plus I am now having what feels like ovulation pain finally! It may not be but I'm trying positive thinking to see if it encourages it. Then i will finally be onto the tww. I actually think the wait to O is worse than the tww, especially as its over 3 weeks long for me, this cycle its been about 4 weeks in fact!

Welcome to all the new ladies, I'm sure you will find the ladies on this thread as kind, supportive and helpful as i have :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi girls. I'm still trying to recover from my surgery. Really not in mood to eat but I wanna get back on track to being normal. Do you any of you use online tracking for exercise etc. I'm using my fitness pal. I was doing well till I was told my wait for surgery was 4 months. Then I got stresses at work and went back to bad habit of not eating till afternoon. 

So hopefully soon I can get back to me and meeting my weightless goals. Welcome to new girls. Hope yOu get bfp soon.


----------



## StefanieC

Lawyer chick said:


> Hi girls. I'm still trying to recover from my surgery. Really not in mood to eat but I wanna get back on track to being normal. Do you any of you use online tracking for exercise etc. I'm using my fitness pal. I was doing well till I was told my wait for surgery was 4 months. Then I got stresses at work and went back to bad habit of not eating till afternoon.
> 
> So hopefully soon I can get back to me and meeting my weightless goals. Welcome to new girls. Hope yOu get bfp soon.

Aw hun, I hope you feel better. I also use my fitness pal which i use the app on my phone but i've gotten really bad about filling it in recently. I'm just sort of making sure I do at least a little exercise because i figure some is better than none.


----------



## Lawyer chick

I found it on iPad first and my blackberry can be a pain in the arse at times. I quite like it. 

I don't crochet but scrapbook but it's been a long time. I got my boss o bring me work tonight lol. I'm working from home this week.


----------



## Vankiwi

Stefanie I got a J hook, supposed to be a good one to begin with. Once you're making a proper pattern the pattern will tell you what size to use - I just wanted to buy one (about $1.50) to see if I liked it, and if I do I'll buy a pack with all the different sizes!

I agree I find the wait to O worse than the 2ww! Wait for O is just over 3 weeks for me too. :wacko:


----------



## bbbunny

I NEED to get moving and exercise. Everyday last week I planned to go for a walk and only managed it once as I got busy with house stuff. I really would love to walk at least 30 mins everyday and I don't understand why I don't just do it!!! 

I am forcing myself to go tomorrow. I must get veggies for a stew I am making that has to be done by the time hubby gets home from work so I HAVE to go to Morrisons which is about a 20 minute walk away. If it rains I will just get my brolly out. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyof2reyes

Hi, can I join you also? I am a big girl also. I recently joined the TWW board. I fit here also. I am not TTC #1 though. I have 2 children. I am currently a junior 24. I was 30/32 last year at this time though. I did not diet or add any strenuous exercise. I moved to Mexico and had a complete lifestyle change. At first I did not know I was losing weight and when I Skyped mom she said I have lost a lot. Anyway, I am currently trying for #3. I am a SAHM. I was a size 20/22 when I got pregnant with my son. He was a surprise. I was then a size 26/28 when I got pregnant with my daughter. I had lot about 10lbs and my DR said as soon as that came off I started to ovulate again. Low and behold I was pregnant within a month. I went off the Depo shot last year in may. I got AF back this year in March. I am currently waiting on AF to make her appearance. I am hoping for a BFP this round. The only problem I have with being overweight is I do not test positive early. It is always 2 weeks after a missed period. Thank you.


----------



## babydoll131

magic_angel said:


> babydoll131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydoll131 said:
> 
> 
> How can I become a member? I'm new to this whole site.
> thanks!
> 
> Hi Babydoll! Jo will add you to the list! Welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself and your TTC journey so far so we can get to know you more :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just joined Bnb last night... i'm definitely a newbie here. I got married New Year's Eve of 2011. My husband and I have been trying to conceive since January 2012. I quit taking birth control November 2011. While being on BC my cycles had always been 28days like clock work. Then, in February I was 4 days late and started speculating that I could be PG, but that was a fail. My cycles decided to do a switch-a-roo on me and now I'm on 32 day cycles. However, this month AF was due May 9th, but nothing came. Pee'd on several sticks and all BFN. I've had cramps for the last two weeks even before AF was due. Now I'm having these twinge type pulling sensations in my lower abdomen. what gives? i have no symptoms. every so often i feel a slight wave of nausea, but nothing to count for much. I'm so consumed with wanting to know what's going on I can't relax or divert my focus.
> 
> Then I worry I'm too overweight to conceive. I'm a size 22. I went for a TTC consultation in February and had blood work done, as well as a vaginal ultrasound. The ultrasound showed no abnormalities, but my blood work came back with low progesterone levels, which my dr said maybe I just ovulated late and I'm supposed to follow-up within 6 mths if i haven't conceived, yet. I'm assuming at that time we will discuss my low levels.
> 
> Really feel in the dark about what's going on w me at this moment.
> 
> Hoping to make some new friends here who understand where I'm coming from, as well as, learn what others are experiencing.
> 
> nice to meet you all :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi babydoll welcome :wave: First of all you really need to stop worrying so much hun, that will mess around with af, second of all, make a brew, buy a book/diary and do little charts and stuff that you can fill in during the month, i find putting all my info down in a book frees my mind some what and its something to focus on so you dont go crazy, how long were you on birth control for? i was once told that you need to allow your body one month for every year you were on BC, in this time you will have some months where you are regular and you will have the odd one or two months where everything is out of wack, just try and get to know your body and write down every month what your CP and CM are doing and write down all the symptoms ect and this will focus you a little more, you will drive yourself crazy if your not careful hun, lord knows we have all had those months but we are here for a chat and i find that helps so much.
> Glad you joined hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, Magic! I can't remember how long i've been on BC. I remember there was a lull when I wasn't on anything since there wasn't a need, but I was definitely on it the first two years my husband and I started dating. I've been off now for almost 6 months. 

I have an app on my phone that helps me keep up w all of my body's happenings :coffee:

What has really surprised me is that I had a HUGE glob of CM AFTER I thought I had already ovulated. I was so impressed, I took a picture of it. But I'm curious if it was indicative of anything...

Nice to me you, magic. Thanks for you input! :thumbup:


----------



## cravemyheart

no af yet. shes due today. im so excited. testing tomorrow.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Just wondering if there are some of us with diagnosis for our fertility? 
I feel like I'm back to unexplained since my surgery. My only issue is the high estrogen. I'm having an amh test for ovarian reserve.


----------



## babydoll131

mommyof2reyes said:


> Hi, can I join you also? I am a big girl also. I recently joined the TWW board. I fit here also. I am not TTC #1 though. I have 2 children. I am currently a junior 24. I was 30/32 last year at this time though. I did not diet or add any strenuous exercise. I moved to Mexico and had a complete lifestyle change. At first I did not know I was losing weight and when I Skyped mom she said I have lost a lot. Anyway, I am currently trying for #3. I am a SAHM. I was a size 20/22 when I got pregnant with my son. He was a surprise. I was then a size 26/28 when I got pregnant with my daughter. I had lot about 10lbs and my DR said as soon as that came off I started to ovulate again. Low and behold I was pregnant within a month. I went off the Depo shot last year in may. I got AF back this year in March. I am currently waiting on AF to make her appearance. I am hoping for a BFP this round. The only problem I have with being overweight is I do not test positive early. It is always 2 weeks after a missed period. Thank you.

Thank you for mentioning that being overweight it took you longer to test positive. That gives me hope!


----------



## mommyof2reyes

babydoll131 said:


> mommyof2reyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join you also? I am a big girl also. I recently joined the TWW board. I fit here also. I am not TTC #1 though. I have 2 children. I am currently a junior 24. I was 30/32 last year at this time though. I did not diet or add any strenuous exercise. I moved to Mexico and had a complete lifestyle change. At first I did not know I was losing weight and when I Skyped mom she said I have lost a lot. Anyway, I am currently trying for #3. I am a SAHM. I was a size 20/22 when I got pregnant with my son. He was a surprise. I was then a size 26/28 when I got pregnant with my daughter. I had lot about 10lbs and my DR said as soon as that came off I started to ovulate again. Low and behold I was pregnant within a month. I went off the Depo shot last year in may. I got AF back this year in March. I am currently waiting on AF to make her appearance. I am hoping for a BFP this round. The only problem I have with being overweight is I do not test positive early. It is always 2 weeks after a missed period. Thank you.
> 
> Thank you for mentioning that being overweight it took you longer to test positive. That gives me hope!Click to expand...

You are very welcome! I truly believe thats what the problem is. My body is slightly delayed due to having all this extra. Good luck in your journey!


----------



## looseygoosey

Hi Ladies! I would love to join Team Curvy Bumps with you all. If that's ok? I am currently a size 26, however I am currently doing the weight watchers program for the past 8 weeks, and am down 25 lbs. so far. DH and I have been TTC #1 for 18 mos now. I was diagnosed with PCOS back in December 2011. I am waiting on June's cycle to start so I can start my first round of Clomid.


----------



## kirkie11

looseygoosey said:


> Hi Ladies! I would love to join Team Curvy Bumps with you all. If that's ok? I am currently a size 26, however I am currently doing the weight watchers program for the past 8 weeks, and am down 25 lbs. so far. DH and I have been TTC #1 for 18 mos now. I was diagnosed with PCOS back in December 2011. I am waiting on June's cycle to start so I can start my first round of Clomid.

Welcome looseygoosey!! Well done on the weight loss so far. I'm trying to loose too, swimming & healthy eating. From my experience weight watchers is good! I lost alot if weight on that before I met my DH 5 years ago, unfortunately that's kind of gone back on now tho! 
:flower:


----------



## nexis

Welcome to all the newbies :hi:



Lawyer chick said:


> Just wondering if there are some of us with diagnosis for our fertility?
> I feel like I'm back to unexplained since my surgery. My only issue is the high estrogen. I'm having an amh test for ovarian reserve.

I'm hoping to get some answers today, got an u/s this afternoon to see if I have PCOS. I have to see the fertility doctor again next Monday too to see if the testosterone was still high on the repeat blood test.


----------



## magic_angel

looseygoosey said:


> Hi Ladies! I would love to join Team Curvy Bumps with you all. If that's ok? I am currently a size 26, however I am currently doing the weight watchers program for the past 8 weeks, and am down 25 lbs. so far. DH and I have been TTC #1 for 18 mos now. I was diagnosed with PCOS back in December 2011. I am waiting on June's cycle to start so I can start my first round of Clomid.

Welcome hun :wave: well done on the weight loss :) hope you get your bfp soon hun and seding lots of baby :dust: :)

Well i called docs to see if my results were in and shes made an appointment for a week today to discuss the results :) 

Well im in full AF mode now :) went from next to nothing yesterday/last night to full on period when i woke up this morning.... she could be a little less painful but im not going to moan, im just happy shes here after 105 days.... heres to hoping i get a 30day one next :) 

CD 1 finally :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Magan85

Welcome to the new members!!! :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

babydoll131 said:


> How can I become a member? I'm new to this whole site.
> thanks!

:hi: I will add you hun! You'll love it here, there is always someone with some advice and support :hugs:



Vankiwi said:


> Hi everyone! Lots to catch up on over the weekend by the looks of it!
> 
> I actually bought a crochet hook and some wool a couple of weeks ago to give it a go, but I haven't tried it yet! Looks good though and I always sucked at knitting too!
> 
> Bbbunny - no odour for me, but can imagine how it would happen with the change in pH......
> 
> AFM - waiting to O. Should happen in the next week (normally CD23, I'm on CD16 now). Started OPKs on the weekend and I have grapefruit juice, pomegranate juice, and robitussin at hand to start in the next couple of days!! I aim to be gushing fertile CM :haha:

Hey! :dance: another convert! We're turning into a bunch of happy hookers!!!
Sending you ovulation vibes :dust:



StefanieC said:


> Well my DH has agreed to take me to the hobby store tomorrow so i can get crocheting supplies. I'm a little confused about the size hooks though, which would you ladies recommend for a beginner?




StefanieC said:


> Thanks Magic :). Jo any ideas? I may see if they have like a pack of assorted sizes just in case. I can't wait to get practising. Jo you are building up your own little band of crochet followers now :haha:

:hi: Stef, sorry it took me so long to respond. A 4 or 4.5 in UK will be best to use with any DK or Aran wool. This is the best thing to start off with as it is usually more manageable and the cheapest type of wool to buy.

It's good isn't it! You'll all be expert crocheters in no time!

If anyone is looking for a book to help them learn I can highly recommend "The Happy Hooker" by Stitch 'n' Bitch. It tells you what size hook goes with what type of wool and has some good simple patterns in there to start you off.



mommyof2reyes said:


> Hi, can I join you also? I am a big girl also. I recently joined the TWW board. I fit here also. I am not TTC #1 though. I have 2 children. I am currently a junior 24. I was 30/32 last year at this time though. I did not diet or add any strenuous exercise. I moved to Mexico and had a complete lifestyle change. At first I did not know I was losing weight and when I Skyped mom she said I have lost a lot. Anyway, I am currently trying for #3. I am a SAHM. I was a size 20/22 when I got pregnant with my son. He was a surprise. I was then a size 26/28 when I got pregnant with my daughter. I had lot about 10lbs and my DR said as soon as that came off I started to ovulate again. Low and behold I was pregnant within a month. I went off the Depo shot last year in may. I got AF back this year in March. I am currently waiting on AF to make her appearance. I am hoping for a BFP this round. The only problem I have with being overweight is I do not test positive early. It is always 2 weeks after a missed period. Thank you.

:hi: sweetie! Of course you can join us!!! welcome welcome welcome :thumbup:



cravemyheart said:


> no af yet. shes due today. im so excited. testing tomorrow.

Excitiiiiiiiiiing :dust: :dust: GL to you!!!!



Lawyer chick said:


> Just wondering if there are some of us with diagnosis for our fertility?
> I feel like I'm back to unexplained since my surgery. My only issue is the high estrogen. I'm having an amh test for ovarian reserve.

:nope: not me. they weren't very helpful at all to be honest. Nothing wrong with us, just unexplained. They didn't give any more info except 'lose weight' and then we can have IVF. :growlmad:




looseygoosey said:


> Hi Ladies! I would love to join Team Curvy Bumps with you all. If that's ok? I am currently a size 26, however I am currently doing the weight watchers program for the past 8 weeks, and am down 25 lbs. so far. DH and I have been TTC #1 for 18 mos now. I was diagnosed with PCOS back in December 2011. I am waiting on June's cycle to start so I can start my first round of Clomid.

:hi: looseygoosey! That is absolutely fantastic the weight you have lost so far!!!! Get in!! Keep it up hun whilst you are on a roll and going well, it will help with everything and make you feel so much better!



magic_angel said:


> Well i called docs to see if my results were in and shes made an appointment for a week today to discuss the results :)
> 
> Well im in full AF mode now :) went from next to nothing yesterday/last night to full on period when i woke up this morning.... she could be a little less painful but im not going to moan, im just happy shes here after 105 days.... heres to hoping i get a 30day one next :)
> 
> CD 1 finally :happydance: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance:

:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:
:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## nexis

So I'm back from the hospital. Looks like PCOS.


----------



## magic_angel

nexis said:


> So I'm back from the hospital. Looks like PCOS.

Hey hun sorry to hear that hun, did you just have the scan today? how did you find out so quickly? reason i ask is because i had U.S on friday and i cant get my results until a week 2day, the results are in already but need to wait for available appointment and thats a week today.... x


----------



## Jo_Bean

:awww: Nexis.

Ok positive side....

There are things you can do to help like taking Soy or Clomid etc.
At least you know, now you can move onwards and upwards!


----------



## kirkie11

nexis said:


> So I'm back from the hospital. Looks like PCOS.

Sorry to hear that Nexis :hugs: but as Jo-bean says at least you are aware of it now and can work towards a :bfp: now you know.


----------



## Rudolf168

Thank you for the welcome everyone!! I don't have the chance to jump on here every day but I wanted to pop back in and say thanks!!

Also, such a great story from Petesgirl! How emotional it was for me to read it because I can just imagine how it must feel for you both! Congratulations!


----------



## kirkie11

Ok ladies, rant alert!!!!

We had some bad news today about my FIL's financial situation that kind of inadvertently affects us. My DH and I have come home from work early so we can spend all afternoon getting our bank statements together as proof we are not involved and I think we will be fine now we have gone thought it all. But we have had to get our solicitors advice on it, it was that bad! 

Anyway, my DH is now not up for :sex: which is totally understandable but I'm due to Ov tomorrow!!!!! This is the perfect time to get the little fellas swimming up the tubeys but looks like we might miss that today!!!! I'm really annoyed!!!!

Rant over. Thanks everyone! :flower:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh kirkie :(

That's bad news. It sounds like you are both going to be alright now though. Maybe you could wake him up in the middle of the night and have sleepy sex? I always find that works if hubby has been distracted by something else, when he's sleepy he thinks less!


----------



## kirkie11

Jo_Bean said:


> Oh kirkie :(
> 
> That's bad news. It sounds like you are both going to be alright now though. Maybe you could wake him up in the middle of the night and have sleepy sex? I always find that works if hubby has been distracted by something else, when he's sleepy he thinks less!

Hehe! That's a great idea Jo_Bean!!! I might just try that. He's sat next to me at the moment and has just said he gets how important these next few days are so he'll try and feel like it later so FX......! But if all else fails, plan B (or plan jo_bean)!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:dance: :happydance: I aim to please :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

magic_angel said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So I'm back from the hospital. Looks like PCOS.
> 
> Hey hun sorry to hear that hun, did you just have the scan today? how did you find out so quickly? reason i ask is because i had U.S on friday and i cant get my results until a week 2day, the results are in already but need to wait for available appointment and thats a week today.... xClick to expand...

I had the scan today and they told me after they had done the internal that they could see cysts in the ovaries and it looked like PCOS, especially after the high testosterone shown by bloods. Have an appt with doc on 28th now so she can take me through it in depth and tell me what the second blood test showed. 

Thanks for all the comment girls. Bit down about it but I know it's better than not knowing.


----------



## DragonflyWing

mommyof2reyes said:


> Hi, can I join you also? I am a big girl also. I recently joined the TWW board. I fit here also. I am not TTC #1 though. I have 2 children. I am currently a junior 24. I was 30/32 last year at this time though. I did not diet or add any strenuous exercise. I moved to Mexico and had a complete lifestyle change. At first I did not know I was losing weight and when I Skyped mom she said I have lost a lot. Anyway, I am currently trying for #3. I am a SAHM. I was a size 20/22 when I got pregnant with my son. He was a surprise. I was then a size 26/28 when I got pregnant with my daughter. I had lot about 10lbs and my DR said as soon as that came off I started to ovulate again. Low and behold I was pregnant within a month. I went off the Depo shot last year in may. I got AF back this year in March. I am currently waiting on AF to make her appearance. I am hoping for a BFP this round. The only problem I have with being overweight is I do not test positive early. It is always 2 weeks after a missed period. Thank you.

Welcome! I just had a "eureka!" moment when reading your post. DH was asking me recently why it's so much easier to read my ovulation signs now than it was when we first took our NFP class back in 2009. When he asked, I couldn't think of a reason except that I've had more practice. Now I'm wondering if it was because of my weight...I've lost about 60 pounds over the last year and a half, and it's certainly possible that I was ovulating irregularly or not at all when I was heavier.

I remember the first two months I was charting my fertility signs after the NFP class, I was SO frustrated because I just wasn't seeing any patterns. BBT charting told me nothing, CM changes told me nothing, saliva ferning told me I was fertile every day of the month, etc.

That makes me feel even better that I lost all that weight...I already knew it lowered my blood pressure and made my joints very happy...maybe it even improved my fertility!


----------



## bbbunny

nexis said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So I'm back from the hospital. Looks like PCOS.
> 
> Hey hun sorry to hear that hun, did you just have the scan today? how did you find out so quickly? reason i ask is because i had U.S on friday and i cant get my results until a week 2day, the results are in already but need to wait for available appointment and thats a week today.... xClick to expand...
> 
> I had the scan today and they told me after they had done the internal that they could see cysts in the ovaries and it looked like PCOS, especially after the high testosterone shown by bloods. Have an appt with doc on 28th now so she can take me through it in depth and tell me what the second blood test showed.
> 
> Thanks for all the comment girls. Bit down about it but I know it's better than not knowing.Click to expand...


I am sorry about your news but maybe now you can get the help that you need to get that BFP :hugs: Good luck x


----------



## bbbunny

Welcome to all the new people :flower: 

So I did it and managed my walk today :happydance:

Left at about 1pm and even though it was hailing I just put my hood up and got on with it. By the time I had walked around 3 or 4 shops and done what I needed to do I got back around 2pm so I was walking around for an hour :happydance:

TTC wise I am in the two week wait now and am already feeling impatient. Feel tired but apart from that no kind of symptoms.

Oh and on my walk today I went by the wool shop and ended up popping in and getting some wool and a crochet hook so looks like I am a curvy crocheter now too :thumbup:


----------



## Jessie21

I would love to join. i need all the support i can get. Been TTC for #1 for 3 1/2 years


----------



## mommyof2reyes

DragonflyWing said:


> mommyof2reyes said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join you also? I am a big girl also. I recently joined the TWW board. I fit here also. I am not TTC #1 though. I have 2 children. I am currently a junior 24. I was 30/32 last year at this time though. I did not diet or add any strenuous exercise. I moved to Mexico and had a complete lifestyle change. At first I did not know I was losing weight and when I Skyped mom she said I have lost a lot. Anyway, I am currently trying for #3. I am a SAHM. I was a size 20/22 when I got pregnant with my son. He was a surprise. I was then a size 26/28 when I got pregnant with my daughter. I had lot about 10lbs and my DR said as soon as that came off I started to ovulate again. Low and behold I was pregnant within a month. I went off the Depo shot last year in may. I got AF back this year in March. I am currently waiting on AF to make her appearance. I am hoping for a BFP this round. The only problem I have with being overweight is I do not test positive early. It is always 2 weeks after a missed period. Thank you.
> 
> Welcome! I just had a "eureka!" moment when reading your post. DH was asking me recently why it's so much easier to read my ovulation signs now than it was when we first took our NFP class back in 2009. When he asked, I couldn't think of a reason except that I've had more practice. Now I'm wondering if it was because of my weight...I've lost about 60 pounds over the last year and a half, and it's certainly possible that I was ovulating irregularly or not at all when I was heavier.
> 
> I remember the first two months I was charting my fertility signs after the NFP class, I was SO frustrated because I just wasn't seeing any patterns. BBT charting told me nothing, CM changes told me nothing, saliva ferning told me I was fertile every day of the month, etc.
> 
> That makes me feel even better that I lost all that weight...I already knew it lowered my blood pressure and made my joints very happy...maybe it even improved my fertility!Click to expand...

I am glad I could help. Congrats on your weight loss. I would love to know how much I have lost at this point. These skinny mexicans don't have big girl scales. I can only know when I have lost enough to weigh on their whimpy scales. I hope it helps you. It sure did me. I wasn't trying for my little girl. I was on diet pills from my dr. (He puts you on them for whatever you go the the dr for, go for a urinary infection, come out with diet pills, go in for a migraine, come out with diet pills) any way after my first month on them I had lost the 10 lbs and went in for the weigh in and a refill. I hated them, they made me so mean. I told him I was not taking them as I was preggo. He said no you aren't and we argued. We tested. I called back and told him where to shove the pills 4 days later when I got a BFP finally. There is hope. Do not give up. See even losing 10lbs helped. I will find out with this weight loss I currently have if it helped. I will keep you updated. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## cravemyheart

Tested. Bfn. Not sure when to expect AF since I'm already late. So disappointed. Buying bbt thermometer and preseed tonight


----------



## Magan85

Well I think AF is definitly on her way soon :( Tonight I think I cried 3 times in the matter of 10 minutes and really let OH have it. He had it comin to him though! Lol! Totally not like me to lose it so much though. I think the added health stress is taking a tole on me :(


----------



## magic_angel

nexis said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So I'm back from the hospital. Looks like PCOS.
> 
> Hey hun sorry to hear that hun, did you just have the scan today? how did you find out so quickly? reason i ask is because i had U.S on friday and i cant get my results until a week 2day, the results are in already but need to wait for available appointment and thats a week today.... xClick to expand...
> 
> I had the scan today and they told me after they had done the internal that they could see cysts in the ovaries and it looked like PCOS, especially after the high testosterone shown by bloods. Have an appt with doc on 28th now so she can take me through it in depth and tell me what the second blood test showed.
> 
> Thanks for all the comment girls. Bit down about it but I know it's better than not knowing.Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply hun, sorry your going through stress at the moment, but now you know you can get help for it and you will get your BFP soon hun, i only asked because i asked if they found anything or could see if everything was ok but they just said you will have to wait to discuss it with the doctor :/ all i heard was a lot of "shadows" and "lumps" being mentioned whilst muttering really softly so they obviously didnt want me to hear anything or discuss things with me, i might phone back 2moro and ask them if they can just tell me instead of making me wait to find out.... hope the doctor helps give you everything you need soon hun xx


----------



## PandaMao

Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:

Magic, so excited for you! I didn't think I'd ever be excited for anyone to get AF, but I know you've been waiting quite some time now. Now you can start trying again. :happydance: At least now you know why you were in such a foul mood the other day.

Nexis, :hugs: Sorry to hear you have PCOS, but if you know about it you can do something about it. Everything will work out.

Bbbunny, good work on getting out and taking that walk! :thumbup: And especially in a hailstorm? No thanks. I think I would have stayed home, lol. I need to get better about taking my walks. I haven't been in awhile.

Cravemyheart, :hugs: You're not out until the :witch: shows so there's still a chance. :flower:

As for me, feeling kind of antsy today. Last night I had a dream I was pregnant and it felt real. It's really weird because I almost never dream and when I do they often come true. As far as I can tell, I haven't even ovulated yet this cycle. Now I can't wait to O and get done with the TWW already. I had one of those psychic readings a few months back and she predicted I would get pregnant in May from a cycle starting in April (which this cycle did) so now I'm thinking about that even though I just did it for fun. I try not to put much stock in dreams and psychics, but it's hard to some times. I guess we'll see.


----------



## nexis

I feel better about things today. At least now I know and it's not the end of the world :) cheered myself up last night by playing mincraft with DH and also started crocheting a nice blanket :thumbup:


----------



## magic_angel

UPDATE 

My doctor just called, Looks like i have PCOS AND i have a 5cm cyst on my right ovary :cry: she said its a lot bigger than the ones that the doctors would normally just leave and see how it goes so they want to do something about it asap :cry:

worst bit is, she said to put ttc on hold until i get it looked at and dealt with..... :cry: so as i dont want to go back on birth control due to it messing with my body, it looks like ill be trying to pin point ovulation every cycle so that i can avoid getting pregnant :cry: 

My day started off sooooo well too :(


----------



## Magan85

Oh Magic :( Im so sorry to hear that. Its a good thing she wants to take care of it ASAP though the sonner they do it the sooner you can get back to TTC hun. And now you will get the help that you need to get pregnant. Big hugs to you hun! I am still impatiently waiting for a call from my dr so I can get my results.


----------



## babydoll131

Vankiwi said:


> babydoll131 said:
> 
> 
> How can I become a member? I'm new to this whole site.
> thanks!
> 
> Hi Babydoll! Jo will add you to the list! Welcome. Tell us a bit about yourself and your TTC journey so far so we can get to know you more :thumbup:Click to expand...




magic_angel said:


> UPDATE
> 
> My doctor just called, Looks like i have PCOS AND i have a 5cm cyst on my right ovary :cry: she said its a lot bigger than the ones that the doctors would normally just leave and see how it goes so they want to do something about it asap :cry:
> 
> worst bit is, she said to put ttc on hold until i get it looked at and dealt with..... :cry: so as i dont want to go back on birth control due to it messing with my body, it looks like ill be trying to pin point ovulation every cycle so that i can avoid getting pregnant :cry:
> 
> My day started off sooooo well too :(


I'm so sorry to hear this!!! My heart goes out to you! Praise God that they are proactively wanting to tackle this and get it under wraps. I'm hoping for the storm to pass quickly and your rainbow to come soon to shine down on you. I'm here if you ever want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

Magic and Nexis - I'm so sorry for the tough times you're going though :hugs:

AFM - I have had another +opk today, so that makes i've had one on CD21, two on CD25 and one so far today on CD27, no idea what is going on! On the other hand I have started crocheting a baby blanket, its a bit gappy which is to be expected but i'm roud of what i have done so far.


----------



## josephine75

magic_angel said:


> UPDATE
> 
> My doctor just called, Looks like i have PCOS AND i have a 5cm cyst on my right ovary :cry: she said its a lot bigger than the ones that the doctors would normally just leave and see how it goes so they want to do something about it asap :cry:
> 
> worst bit is, she said to put ttc on hold until i get it looked at and dealt with..... :cry: so as i dont want to go back on birth control due to it messing with my body, it looks like ill be trying to pin point ovulation every cycle so that i can avoid getting pregnant :cry:
> 
> My day started off sooooo well too :(

Aww hunney I'm so sad :( 
But like everyone says good news that they want you in and sorted sooner rather than later and then u will be all fixed and ready to rock that BFP

Much love babe xxxxx


----------



## kirkie11

magic_angel said:


> UPDATE
> 
> My doctor just called, Looks like i have PCOS AND i have a 5cm cyst on my right ovary :cry: she said its a lot bigger than the ones that the doctors would normally just leave and see how it goes so they want to do something about it asap :cry:
> 
> worst bit is, she said to put ttc on hold until i get it looked at and dealt with..... :cry: so as i dont want to go back on birth control due to it messing with my body, it looks like ill be trying to pin point ovulation every cycle so that i can avoid getting pregnant :cry:
> 
> My day started off sooooo well too :(

:hugs: magic. sooo sorry to hear this. What have they said they can do? Will it involve surgery? 
I'm afraid don't know much about PCOS yet.... :blush:


----------



## Lawyer chick

Magic. Where you are do they give you metformin(glucaphoge) for pcos? They told me my gyn that is that they would have given me it, but all 3 times, my bloods come back negative for it. 

Where are you in your cycle? I hope they get it sorted out soon.


----------



## kerrbear7183

Jo_Bean said:


> Welcome to the official
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif
> thread!
> :holly:
> 
> Team Curvy Bumps began when a group of ladies met each other on a thread about plus sized women trying to conceive. You can visit that thread :arrow: here
> We soon all became firm friends and have been there for eachother in many ways.
> Sometimes just having someone to listen to your inner most thoughts and reassure you that you aren't crazy or alone is all you need to get by in this sometimes long but usually painful journey of trying to make that baby.
> Don't be intimidated by the fact that some people already know each other here, you are very welcome to come and join our crazy curvy bump team.
> 
> If you need support, a shoulder to cry on, or just a sounding board to shout and rant at, that's what we are here for.
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/children-holding-hands-1.jpg
> 
> Here you will find a group of wonderful ladies of all different shapes and sizes from all over the world.
> They all have one thing in common....
> 
> Each of them has a massive
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/msn-heart-symbol-300x300-1.jpg
> 
> *Meet the Curvys*
> 
> Jo_Bean
> magic_angel
> josephine75
> bbbunny
> Melly Belly
> PandaMao
> CdnEquestrian
> pinksprinkles
> Magan85
> :coffee:Mandapanda27:coffee:
> dontworry
> ghinspire22
> :bfp:Sombra :bfp:
> :bfp:MeMeBrown:bfp:
> :bfp:saffiya:bfp:
> :bfp:PurpleRose25 :bfp:
> Bubble89
> Hawaiilover
> kcsandoval
> holdinghope99
> ICJames
> Maureen1222
> LoveBeingMrsF
> NewMrs2011
> :bfp:Baby_Dreams:bfp:
> RainAngel
> hopobopo
> wantabubba
> lnb009
> Vic20581
> DueSeptember
> jaymichelle
> blueeyedauby
> mzportuguese
> :bfp:courtneyjsimo :bfp:
> :bfp:guineagirl:bfp:
> Vankiwi
> Brittnee
> Babyseed08
> charanpreet
> Sooshiewoosh
> ELR
> :bfp:JCh :bfp:
> Jessica28
> :bfp:meggie1015:bfp:
> lynn1216
> BBWttc29
> readytogo
> starshinebby
> youngmommie
> CutenessANR
> CajunCoco
> enj
> Mel Mel
> Miaw
> Amadora
> Mrslandry
> SquigglesHull
> maybebaby27
> Nysz
> piya
> littlepeterso
> Mazzy17
> pretty14u
> MrsC_Est1127
> felecia
> jojo87
> BrandyRelax
> Squarepants
> EmilyDB1993
> chelsea52011
> YHadam
> dbluett
> Lawyer chick
> hello_kitty
> jessandaj
> :bfp:horseypants :bfp:
> Wilmu89
> xxshellsxx
> :bfp:LadyGriz11 :bfp:
> StefanieC
> :bfp: Petesgirl20:bfp:
> kensboo
> Jess137
> EmmaRea
> bruno2012
> CountryGirl89
> Ashleyd
> :bfp:Tigerlilly :bfp:
> Badkitty
> Mrshopefully
> Laura91
> Hopefulpony
> cravemyheart
> jellybeanxx
> Nexis
> Kezza2012
> Ttc_num 1
> Honest linzel
> China415
> :bfp:Babyhopeful2:bfp:
> Missamber
> :bfp:amberdw:bfp:
> Ariaforte8
> Waiting4bub
> Heather11
> kirkie11
> Hysteria824
> DragonflyWing
> SomeGeekyGirl
> Rudolph168
> Treeoflife
> babydoll131
> mommyof2reyes
> Looseygoosey
> 
> 
> _I've basically been through our old thread and written down every name of everyone that ever posted there. There were a lot of you!!! Now as I did this manually, *please* forgive me if I missed anyone!
> Also, if you wish to be removed, or if I've put something incorrect on the list, let me know too!
> 
> If you want to join us, just say so and bam - you're in!_
> 
> *SIGNATURES*
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif
> If you want to add the TCB flashing text to your sig just paste the following and remove the ***
> [img***]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt8295514fltt.gif[/img]
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/tcb2.png
> If you want to add the smaller image,
> right click and save the image to your desktop,
> upload the file to photobucket or an image hosting site
> insert the link in your signature
> 
> :dust:
> ​


Hello there. I am wondering if it would be possible for me to join. I have been TTC for 2 cycles and took a break this cycle due to a really wacky period. I am now waiting for AF to start so I can keep trying. I am about 60 lbs overweight at this point. Trying to lose weight, too!


----------



## kirkie11

Hi kerrbear! Welcome!!! :wave:


----------



## kerrbear7183

kirkie11 said:


> Hi kerrbear! Welcome!!! :wave:

Hi! Thanks for the welcome! I am really looking forward togetting to know you ladies. I've been posting on here a lot and figured it was about time I check into this group. :)


----------



## mommyof2reyes

Welcome! I am new here also. Good luck with TTC!


----------



## PandaMao

Magic- Bigs :hugs: for you. You're just having such a rough time of it. At least now you know what's wrong and like Magan said, at least they are wanting to take care of it ASAP. The sooner they get things taken care of, the sooner you can get that BFP :thumbup:

StephanieC- I forget what your exact situation is, but do you have PCOS? It can cause you to have a lot of positives because of elevated LH levels or something like that. Other than that, it could just be your body is trying to ovulate, but it doesn't for some reason so your LH keeps surging. 

Kerrbear- Hi, welcome to team curvy bumps! :flower: All the ladies here are super friendly so feel free to talk about whatever.


----------



## bbbunny

Oh magic that is not fair. You are always so kind and supportive to everyone you do not deserve that at all. At least you know now and this could explain why the TTC stuff hasn't been going as well as you hoped. Maybe now you can get some medical help and get that BFP. Why does stuff like that always happen to the nicest people. Why are there so many people who are horrible people have no problems and those who are truly good get crap like this!!

@panda walks really do help don't they and its something we could do even if we do get a BFP as its nice and gentle but effective.

Had a really stiff achey jaw today and my jaw keeps clicking like its popping out of place. It's driving me nuts so have spent the day with a hot water bottle pressed to my face. Hope it's not that TMJ thing. It keeps making my face feel a bit numb in places and I cannot eat hard things as it makes it worse. Nevermind maybe a diet of yoghurt and soup is just what I need anyway lol.

Going to attempt crocheting tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it.


----------



## mommyof2reyes

Even though I am new here. I think it is so funny. I just learned to crochet last week. My SIL showed me how. I am using a 2mm hook. Its very tiny. Its helping keeping my mind occupied during my TWW. I am not sure what I am making yet. Kind of just practicing seeing what I can do.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Jessie21 said:


> I would love to join. i need all the support i can get. Been TTC for #1 for 3 1/2 years

:hi: helloooooooo welcome hope you like it here! Xx



kerrbear7183 said:


> Hello there. I am wondering if it would be possible for me to join. I have been TTC for 2 cycles and took a break this cycle due to a really wacky period. I am now waiting for AF to start so I can keep trying. I am about 60 lbs overweight at this point. Trying to lose weight, too!

:hi: hun xx of course it's possible :thumbup: 



mommyof2reyes said:


> Even though I am new here. I think it is so funny. I just learned to crochet last week. My SIL showed me how. I am using a 2mm hook. Its very tiny. Its helping keeping my mind occupied during my TWW. I am not sure what I am making yet. Kind of just practicing seeing what I can do.

:loopy: yay!! Another convert!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magic my sweet xxxxx massive :hugs: for you!

Let's look at the positive side.
1. You have a reason why it's not happened yet
2. You have a plan of action
3. You have us!!

It *will* be ok xxx promise xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> Oh magic that is not fair. You are always so kind and supportive to everyone you do not deserve that at all. At least you know now and this could explain why the TTC stuff hasn't been going as well as you hoped. Maybe now you can get some medical help and get that BFP. Why does stuff like that always happen to the nicest people. Why are there so many people who are horrible people have no problems and those who are truly good get crap like this!!
> 
> @panda walks really do help don't they and its something we could do even if we do get a BFP as its nice and gentle but effective.
> 
> Had a really stiff achey jaw today and my jaw keeps clicking like its popping out of place. It's driving me nuts so have spent the day with a hot water bottle pressed to my face. Hope it's not that TMJ thing. It keeps making my face feel a bit numb in places and I cannot eat hard things as it makes it worse. Nevermind maybe a diet of yoghurt and soup is just what I need anyway lol.
> 
> Going to attempt crocheting tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it.

Hmmmm what _have_ you been doing to get a stiff jaw bunny :winkwink:


----------



## StefanieC

PandaMao said:


> StephanieC- I forget what your exact situation is, but do you have PCOS? It can cause you to have a lot of positives because of elevated LH levels or something like that. Other than that, it could just be your body is trying to ovulate, but it doesn't for some reason so your LH keeps surging.

Hey Panda, no i have not been diagnosed with PCOS, i am just putting it down to my body trying to sort itself as this is only my 2nd month off BC. Its so frustrating though. I have decided to take one of my sleeping pills tonight so i will hopefully have some solid sleep as i have had some trouble with waking a lot during the early hours which may have made my temps a bit off, so hopefully it will make my temperature tomorrow morning right so i can see if this last positive test was the last one and ovulation has happened.


----------



## magic_angel

Thanks everyone :) made me a little teary reading all your kind messages :) im just an emotional cow today, with bad cramps and 2 lots of bad news today, me and fella are all cried out lol it was tough telling him i must admit :( he cried so much :( i think it was just everything with his dad and his results and me with mine its just built up and he had to let go... 
I feel so DRAINED so im going to go for a little walk to try and clear my head and try and stop myself crying all the bloody time, then snuggle up in bed, take pain killers, fill hot water bottle, make a brew and put dirty dancing on me thinks, im leaving OH in the living room with the ps3, he gets a pass tonight with the day hes had :) 

Thanks ladies, you really are the best :hugs:

Ill reply to everyone properly 2moro, my heads just all over the place right now so i cant concentrate properly.

Loving TEAM HAPPY HOOKERS :) 

xxxxx


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> Oh magic that is not fair. You are always so kind and supportive to everyone you do not deserve that at all. At least you know now and this could explain why the TTC stuff hasn't been going as well as you hoped. Maybe now you can get some medical help and get that BFP. Why does stuff like that always happen to the nicest people. Why are there so many people who are horrible people have no problems and those who are truly good get crap like this!!
> 
> @panda walks really do help don't they and its something we could do even if we do get a BFP as its nice and gentle but effective.
> 
> Had a really stiff achey jaw today and my jaw keeps clicking like its popping out of place. It's driving me nuts so have spent the day with a hot water bottle pressed to my face. Hope it's not that TMJ thing. It keeps making my face feel a bit numb in places and I cannot eat hard things as it makes it worse. Nevermind maybe a diet of yoghurt and soup is just what I need anyway lol.
> 
> Going to attempt crocheting tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it.
> 
> Hmmmm what _have_ you been doing to get a stiff jaw bunny :winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha he wishes :haha:


----------



## cravemyheart

Still no AF. I'm wondering if it'd be worth testing again. I'm 19dpo and three days late. Could it possibly be too soon? I don't know. Any ideas?


----------



## frybaby2012

I am 14 dpo and 1 day late. Took way too many tests already. Clueless???


----------



## babydoll131

magic_angel said:


> Thanks everyone :) made me a little teary reading all your kind messages :) im just an emotional cow today, with bad cramps and 2 lots of bad news today, me and fella are all cried out lol it was tough telling him i must admit :( he cried so much :( i think it was just everything with his dad and his results and me with mine its just built up and he had to let go...
> I feel so DRAINED so im going to go for a little walk to try and clear my head and try and stop myself crying all the bloody time, then snuggle up in bed, take pain killers, fill hot water bottle, make a brew and put dirty dancing on me thinks, im leaving OH in the living room with the ps3, he gets a pass tonight with the day hes had :)
> 
> Thanks ladies, you really are the best :hugs:
> 
> Ill reply to everyone properly 2moro, my heads just all over the place right now so i cant concentrate properly.
> 
> Loving TEAM HAPPY HOOKERS :)
> 
> xxxxx


With what sounds like quite a few misfortunes you and your family have been going through, surely everything will start looking up from here. kind of like hitting rock bottom, there's only one way up. You've had the storm, now sun shiny days are straight ahead.:hugs:


----------



## PandaMao

Jo_Bean said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> Had a really stiff achey jaw today and my jaw keeps clicking like its popping out of place. It's driving me nuts so have spent the day with a hot water bottle pressed to my face. Hope it's not that TMJ thing. It keeps making my face feel a bit numb in places and I cannot eat hard things as it makes it worse. Nevermind maybe a diet of yoghurt and soup is just what I need anyway lol.
> 
> Going to attempt crocheting tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it.
> 
> Hmmmm what _have_ you been doing to get a stiff jaw bunny :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:



StefanieC said:


> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> StephanieC- I forget what your exact situation is, but do you have PCOS? It can cause you to have a lot of positives because of elevated LH levels or something like that. Other than that, it could just be your body is trying to ovulate, but it doesn't for some reason so your LH keeps surging.
> 
> Hey Panda, no i have not been diagnosed with PCOS, i am just putting it down to my body trying to sort itself as this is only my 2nd month off BC. Its so frustrating though. I have decided to take one of my sleeping pills tonight so i will hopefully have some solid sleep as i have had some trouble with waking a lot during the early hours which may have made my temps a bit off, so hopefully it will make my temperature tomorrow morning right so i can see if this last positive test was the last one and ovulation has happened.Click to expand...

Since it's only your 2nd month of BC I'd say it's just your body trying to remember how to do everything on its own. I know how frustrating it can be to think you're going to O soon and don't.

Cravemyheart and frybaby - are you absolutely sure of when you ovulated and if you did really ovulate? If you're testing and getting negatives it's possible you ovulated later than you think or didn't ovulate at all. Keeping my fingers for both of you that it's a bfp in hiding :haha:

So, everyone is doing their little crochet projects. I feel so left out. I am making a dress right now though so that's gotta count for something! :thumbup: I haven't sewed in years and I don't even have a sewing machine so it's all by hand. It's helping take my mind off of TTC stuff for the time being.


----------



## kerrbear7183

bbbunny said:


> Oh magic that is not fair. You are always so kind and supportive to everyone you do not deserve that at all. At least you know now and this could explain why the TTC stuff hasn't been going as well as you hoped. Maybe now you can get some medical help and get that BFP. Why does stuff like that always happen to the nicest people. Why are there so many people who are horrible people have no problems and those who are truly good get crap like this!!
> 
> @panda walks really do help don't they and its something we could do even if we do get a BFP as its nice and gentle but effective.
> 
> Had a really stiff achey jaw today and my jaw keeps clicking like its popping out of place. It's driving me nuts so have spent the day with a hot water bottle pressed to my face. Hope it's not that TMJ thing. It keeps making my face feel a bit numb in places and I cannot eat hard things as it makes it worse. Nevermind maybe a diet of yoghurt and soup is just what I need anyway lol.
> 
> Going to attempt crocheting tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it.


I hope your jaw is feeling better. I have TMJ and it sucks.

As far as the crocheting...it can be so relaxing and stress relieving. The first project I did was crocheted a baby blanket for my niece. Now I'm making full sized blankets for my nephews and making sets of baby blankets with booties or hats. Are you new to crocheting?


----------



## kerrbear7183

PandaMao said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> Had a really stiff achey jaw today and my jaw keeps clicking like its popping out of place. It's driving me nuts so have spent the day with a hot water bottle pressed to my face. Hope it's not that TMJ thing. It keeps making my face feel a bit numb in places and I cannot eat hard things as it makes it worse. Nevermind maybe a diet of yoghurt and soup is just what I need anyway lol.
> 
> Going to attempt crocheting tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it.
> 
> Hmmmm what _have_ you been doing to get a stiff jaw bunny :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> StephanieC- I forget what your exact situation is, but do you have PCOS? It can cause you to have a lot of positives because of elevated LH levels or something like that. Other than that, it could just be your body is trying to ovulate, but it doesn't for some reason so your LH keeps surging.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Panda, no i have not been diagnosed with PCOS, i am just putting it down to my body trying to sort itself as this is only my 2nd month off BC. Its so frustrating though. I have decided to take one of my sleeping pills tonight so i will hopefully have some solid sleep as i have had some trouble with waking a lot during the early hours which may have made my temps a bit off, so hopefully it will make my temperature tomorrow morning right so i can see if this last positive test was the last one and ovulation has happened.Click to expand...
> 
> Since it's only your 2nd month of BC I'd say it's just your body trying to remember how to do everything on its own. I know how frustrating it can be to think you're going to O soon and don't.
> 
> Cravemyheart and frybaby - are you absolutely sure of when you ovulated and if you did really ovulate? If you're testing and getting negatives it's possible you ovulated later than you think or didn't ovulate at all. Keeping my fingers for both of you that it's a bfp in hiding :haha:
> 
> So, everyone is doing their little crochet projects. I feel so left out. I am making a dress right now though so that's gotta count for something! :thumbup: I haven't sewed in years and I don't even have a sewing machine so it's all by hand. It's helping take my mind off of TTC stuff for the time being.Click to expand...


Do you sew often? I would love to learn how to sew and am checking into getting a machine. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## PandaMao

Kerrbear- no, I don't sew often. I actually haven't sewn in years and I donb't even have a machine. All manual for me, but it worked out. Already finished (it was a really simple dress). I'd like to learn how to sew too. I just know the really basic stuff.


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> Oh magic that is not fair. You are always so kind and supportive to everyone you do not deserve that at all. At least you know now and this could explain why the TTC stuff hasn't been going as well as you hoped. Maybe now you can get some medical help and get that BFP. Why does stuff like that always happen to the nicest people. Why are there so many people who are horrible people have no problems and those who are truly good get crap like this!!
> 
> @panda walks really do help don't they and its something we could do even if we do get a BFP as its nice and gentle but effective.
> 
> Had a really stiff achey jaw today and my jaw keeps clicking like its popping out of place. It's driving me nuts so have spent the day with a hot water bottle pressed to my face. Hope it's not that TMJ thing. It keeps making my face feel a bit numb in places and I cannot eat hard things as it makes it worse. Nevermind maybe a diet of yoghurt and soup is just what I need anyway lol.
> 
> Going to attempt crocheting tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it.
> 
> Hmmmm what _have_ you been doing to get a stiff jaw bunny :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha he wishes :haha:Click to expand...

Was gonna say! Won't get preggers like that! :rofl:


----------



## nexis

:hugs: to you magic, sorry to hear that but at least they are looking to do something about it asap. We'll both get our BFP's eventually :hugs:


----------



## Magan85

Lawyer chick said:


> Magic. Where you are do they give you metformin(glucaphoge) for pcos? They told me my gyn that is that they would have given me it, but all 3 times, my bloods come back negative for it.
> 
> Where are you in your cycle? I hope they get it sorted out soon.

Hey just noticed your from Ontario!! Where in Ontario? Dont find to many of us in here :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Big hugs magic, so sorry about your news :( at least you have an explanation though. Look after each other xxx


----------



## bbbunny

@kerrbear I really hope it isn't TMJ but I think I have a lot of the symptoms. What were your symptoms if you don't mind me asking. As for crocheting I have had little goes in the past but always gave up. I am more into cross stitching but this time I have been following an instructional video on youtube and it seems to be really helping.

I think AF might be coming again :nope: I have had some stomach ache today and it's starting to feel like proper AF pains. If it is her then she would be early again. I knew something was going on as I had a lot of stretchy CM when I went to the bathroom. As I have said before I never really get a lot of CM but I don't check very often. This time it was on the toilet paper so I checked inside (sorry tmi) and there was stretchy clear cm. :shrug:

I am getting to the point where I want a cycle off from TTC but I am worried I will regret it. The disappointment every month is really getting me down. And what is worse than the two week wait is when AF comes so early that you barely get a weeks wait like she did last month and possibly this month. 

Weight loss is going okay. I have 2lb more left to lose to get back on track. I went up over Easter and it just kept going up but now I am almost back to where I was before I started gaining. After that 2lb is gone then I am back on track again and also down to the lowest I have been for around 8 years. Only about a million more pounds to go but at least I am heading in the right direction now.:thumbup:

Stopping smoking wise I have cut down from about 20 a day to 15. I will continue with the 15 for another day or so then cut down to 12 then after that 10 and so on and so on until I am down to zero. :thumbup:

The tummy ache is getting worse now so think I will get a hot water bottle and go lie down for a bit. 

Did you ever watch Gilmore girls where every year on her daughters birthday the mother would tell her all about the day she was born and what she went through? Well every year I am going to tell my kid about all the crap we went through trying to get pregnant in the first place :wacko:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bunny, I looooooooove the Gilmore Girls, I was so sad when it ended :cry:

I love the way you write things, we're gonna tell our kid about all the crap we went through LMAO :haha:

Stomach ache and EWCM sound like OV to me! get a quickie in tonight just in case!


----------



## Melly Belly

magic! big hugs :hugs: hopefully they get it all sorted out for you and get you on your way to a bfp!


----------



## TreeOfLife

Magic hope at least you know why u have had difficulty and the Dr can help. I got diagnosed with PCOS 3 weeks ago was tough I have a gyny appointment 8th June as my doc didnt really know what to do..... Its just waiting and waiting I am so impatient..

I really hope they have some positive news for you soon....

Bunny LMAO re the shit :)

Is it wrong I told hubby saliva kills sperm hahahahaha !

xxx to you all


----------



## littlepeterso

I just wanted to say that this can happen for plus size girls. I am 5'4" and 270 I wear a size 24/US. I got this, this morning after over a year of trying. Keep after it girls it will happen.

:dust::dust:to all!!


----------



## TreeOfLife

Congrats yay!


----------



## Melly Belly

littlepeterso said:


> I just wanted to say that this can happen for plus size girls. I am 5'4" and 270 I wear a size 24/US. I got this, this morning after over a year of trying. Keep after it girls it will happen.
> 
> :dust::dust:to all!!
> 
> View attachment 400821

congrats! :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2reyes

littlepeterso said:


> I just wanted to say that this can happen for plus size girls. I am 5'4" and 270 I wear a size 24/US. I got this, this morning after over a year of trying. Keep after it girls it will happen.
> 
> :dust::dust:to all!!
> 
> View attachment 400821

Congrats!:happydance: It really can happen for us bigger ladies. I weighed more than that when I got pregnant with both of my children. :dust: Also what CD or DPO are you? Just to be curious!


----------



## kerrbear7183

littlepeterso said:


> I just wanted to say that this can happen for plus size girls. I am 5'4" and 270 I wear a size 24/US. I got this, this morning after over a year of trying. Keep after it girls it will happen.
> 
> :dust::dust:to all!!
> 
> View attachment 400821


Congrats! That's exciting! How many DPO are you?


----------



## kerrbear7183

bbbunny said:


> @kerrbear I really hope it isn't TMJ but I think I have a lot of the symptoms. What were your symptoms if you don't mind me asking. As for crocheting I have had little goes in the past but always gave up. I am more into cross stitching but this time I have been following an instructional video on youtube and it seems to be really helping.

When I was first diagnosed with TMJ I had a lot of pain and stiffness in my jaw. It would pop every time I opened my mouth. I only have trouble with it on the left side. One day it locked shut and I could only open my mouth a few centimeters. I tried warm compresses and stretching and after a few hours still couldn't get my mouth open. I called my dentist who referred me to a TMJ specialist. I went there for them to unlock my jaw. I have since gone to my orthodontist for a new retainer which is helping with the symptoms until I can afford the TMJ appliance (which is like $2000).


----------



## StefanieC

kerrbear7183 said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @kerrbear I really hope it isn't TMJ but I think I have a lot of the symptoms. What were your symptoms if you don't mind me asking. As for crocheting I have had little goes in the past but always gave up. I am more into cross stitching but this time I have been following an instructional video on youtube and it seems to be really helping.
> 
> When I was first diagnosed with TMJ I had a lot of pain and stiffness in my jaw. It would pop every time I opened my mouth. I only have trouble with it on the left side. One day it locked shut and I could only open my mouth a few centimeters. I tried warm compresses and stretching and after a few hours still couldn't get my mouth open. I called my dentist who referred me to a TMJ specialist. I went there for them to unlock my jaw. I have since gone to my orthodontist for a new retainer which is helping with the symptoms until I can afford the TMJ appliance (which is like $2000).Click to expand...

I think thats what I have but i haven't been to the doctors about it yet. My jaw has clicked on and off for a long long time but in the last year or so its started getting stuck more and more, i often ave to chew very slowly in ase it locks while im eating. I usually can unstick it by wiggling it or as you say with a warm compress but sometimes at night it sticks but i go to sleep and its unlocked when i wake up. Its so annoying and sometimes painful.


----------



## SomeGeekyGirl

littlepeterso said:


> I just wanted to say that this can happen for plus size girls. I am 5'4" and 270 I wear a size 24/US. I got this, this morning after over a year of trying. Keep after it girls it will happen.
> 
> :dust::dust:to all!!
> 
> View attachment 400821

Congrats!


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi girls. I like my scale today. It's back near where it was before my stressful last month. I can't wait to be able to start exercising this weekend. I just had surgery last week that is why there is a wait to restart exercise.


----------



## littlepeterso

kerrbear7183 said:


> littlepeterso said:
> 
> 
> I just wanted to say that this can happen for plus size girls. I am 5'4" and 270 I wear a size 24/US. I got this, this morning after over a year of trying. Keep after it girls it will happen.
> 
> :dust::dust:to all!!
> 
> View attachment 400821
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! That's exciting! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

CD27
DPO 16 (I think)

That was what we changed this month. I didn't poas and I didn't temp. My husband went in to the doctor on Monday and arranged for a SA because we thought we were going to need help getting pregnant. I guess maybe I just needed to relax a bit.


----------



## bbbunny

Congrats littlepeterso :hugs:

@jo yeah I loved Gilmore girls too :flower:

With the TMJ thing most morning when I wake up its as if my jaw has clicked out of place in the night and I have to move it around for it to click back in which is annoying. I have been getting a pain on the right side sort of at the very top of the jaw near the side of my eye. The other day it was so painful it felt as if the whole area was bruised and hurt to even touch it. If I eat something hard it makes it worse and at the moment it feels quite tight. 

DTD tonight as if the pains were AF she hasn't shown up yet. Fingers crossed she stays away :thumbup: Hubby was surprised and please with a bit of bonus sex :haha: Of course with that possibly being O pains then I have no idea if I am 1DPO or 5 DPO or anywhere between the two :shrug: so I have no idea when to start testing which may be a good thing as I am a POAS aholic so it might save me a few quid to only start testing after the 26th if no AF by then as that it when the tickers say that I will be due on again.

Got in laws visiting tomorrow so need to get some major cleaning done in the morning. Then Saturday I have to pick up my glasses and Sunday there is a dog show near where my mom lives so we are taking our two little furry brats. I hope they behave but I doubt it lol. A am entering the littlest one in waggiest tail and both of them in most handsome dog. I am hoping that the weather isn't great to keep away the competition :haha: I would soooooo love for one of them to win a rosette especially the oldest as he is 14 in a couple of weeks and such a good boy.

Crocheting is going okay. I am doing a beanie hat and you are suppose to do single stitches and then an increase and the woman on the video said that if you are not on an increase when you get all the way around to the other side then you have gone wrong and I must have gone wrong every single row as I am never on the increase when I get round there :dohh: Oh well it started as a beanie hat and will probably end up looking like a pair of trousers :thumbup:


----------



## petesgirl20

Just wanted to share some info...OH's mom asked if I used Geritol to get my BFP and well I didnt but I asked her what it does and all she said was "there's a baby in every bottle," so your supposed to take one tbspn every morning and every night before bed I looked at there website and it says it "contains every vitamin & mineral established as essential in human nutrition." Which makes sense to me...taking it everyday will replace all the vitamins your lacking, women can be lacking some vitamins due to stress, travel, etc...those vitamins you may be lacking can help with CM, sex drive, iron increase, and increases body heat (needed to keep sperm viable)....I wish I would have known that I would have definately tried using it...my mom use to make to take the stuff when I was young and I couldnt gut the tatse (literally tastes like swallowing 2nd hand puke :sick: ) I don't really remember the affect it had one me but I did read alot of *SUCCESS* stories online...most women I looked into got their BFP during their 1 st or 2nd month taking it and even MORE success stories when combined with clomid...these women talked about how they "knew" they were ovulating "naturally" (meaning no temps, no opks) when taking Geritol because they had high sex drive and ABUNDANT CM (like were supposed to do...not all of us are so lucky :/ ) they had all the natural signs of ovulation.....some women take it starting cd 1 up to O and some take it from cd 1 til they get their BFP....there are 2 types, Geritol Complete (pill form) and Geritol Tonic (liquid form...NASTY :sick: but gets into your bloodstream faster) I also saw a few success stories from overweight women that weren't ovulating because of thier weight take Geritol, which gave them the vitamins they needed to Ovulate and successfully concieve!!! I hope this helped some of you ladies out there...it might be something to look into :)


P.S. It's available at MOST drugstores, I've seen it at Walmart, K-Mart, CVS,Rite Aid, Walgreens, etc...unfortunately, its not available in the UK, so those ladies wanting to try who live in the UK will have to buy online...


----------



## kerrbear7183

StefanieC said:


> kerrbear7183 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @kerrbear I really hope it isn't TMJ but I think I have a lot of the symptoms. What were your symptoms if you don't mind me asking. As for crocheting I have had little goes in the past but always gave up. I am more into cross stitching but this time I have been following an instructional video on youtube and it seems to be really helping.
> 
> When I was first diagnosed with TMJ I had a lot of pain and stiffness in my jaw. It would pop every time I opened my mouth. I only have trouble with it on the left side. One day it locked shut and I could only open my mouth a few centimeters. I tried warm compresses and stretching and after a few hours still couldn't get my mouth open. I called my dentist who referred me to a TMJ specialist. I went there for them to unlock my jaw. I have since gone to my orthodontist for a new retainer which is helping with the symptoms until I can afford the TMJ appliance (which is like $2000).Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats what I have but i haven't been to the doctors about it yet. My jaw has clicked on and off for a long long time but in the last year or so its started getting stuck more and more, i often ave to chew very slowly in ase it locks while im eating. I usually can unstick it by wiggling it or as you say with a warm compress but sometimes at night it sticks but i go to sleep and its unlocked when i wake up. Its so annoying and sometimes painful.Click to expand...

Sounds like TMJ to me. I had and still have pretty much of the same symptoms. They make night guards that you can buy in drugstores to prevent grinding your teeth (which is one of the biggest causes of TMJ).


----------



## bbbunny

I have an anxiety disorder so I am pretty sure that I grind and clench my teeth in the night. Will have to have a word with my doc or dentist next time I am in there.


----------



## StefanieC

bbbunny said:


> I have an anxiety disorder so I am pretty sure that I grind and clench my teeth in the night. Will have to have a word with my doc or dentist next time I am in there.

I have an anxiety disorder too and have noticed i often clench my teeth and have to make a conscious effort to stop.

On the bright side ladies, I've nearly finished crocheting my baby blanket. Its come up a bit narrow but i'm going to do another one after this that is a bit bigger and this one can just be for a newborn baby. The reason I think i have done it so quickly is because it has been a fantastic way to distract me from worrying about O and about my DH's really important job interview today. He doesn't finish it until approx 3pm and won't be home until about 5pm so i may even finish it today if my nervous stomach is anything to go by!

My temp has also gone up a little this morning so if it goes up again tomorrow morning i should finally get my crosshairs which is fantastic as i was starting to worry that is was going to be an annovulatory cycle.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## magic_angel

Hello ladies hows everyone getting on? i feel like im not meant to be here anymore due to being told not to get pregnant so im not sure where im supposed to hang out now lol 
Hope everyones ok :) :hugs: and :dust: to everyone :) xx


----------



## StefanieC

magic_angel said:


> Hello ladies hows everyone getting on? i feel like im not meant to be here anymore due to being told not to get pregnant so im not sure where im supposed to hang out now lol
> Hope everyones ok :) :hugs: and :dust: to everyone :) xx

Of course you should hang out here still, what would we do without you?!


----------



## magic_angel

StefanieC said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies hows everyone getting on? i feel like im not meant to be here anymore due to being told not to get pregnant so im not sure where im supposed to hang out now lol
> Hope everyones ok :) :hugs: and :dust: to everyone :) xx
> 
> Of course you should hang out here still, what would we do without you?!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) im just not sure what im supposed to be doing lol, fella is in a funk and is doing the self pity party so im having to go over to my aunts house to have chit chats because hes in too much of a funk, i keep getting told Who is sick here? hes making it about him and im trying to get back to normal until it all happens but he keeps putting me back in this funk :( oh well i have my aunty and you lovies to keep me sane, who needs fella's aye lol


----------



## Melly Belly

petesgirl20 said:


> Just wanted to share some info...OH's mom asked if I used Geritol to get my BFP and well I didnt but I asked her what it does and all she said was "there's a baby in every bottle," so your supposed to take one tbspn every morning and every night before bed I looked at there website and it says it "contains every vitamin & mineral established as essential in human nutrition." Which makes sense to me...taking it everyday will replace all the vitamins your lacking, women can be lacking some vitamins due to stress, travel, etc...those vitamins you may be lacking can help with CM, sex drive, iron increase, and increases body heat (needed to keep sperm viable)....I wish I would have known that I would have definately tried using it...my mom use to make to take the stuff when I was young and I couldnt gut the tatse (literally tastes like swallowing 2nd hand puke :sick: ) I don't really remember the affect it had one me but I did read alot of *SUCCESS* stories online...most women I looked into got their BFP during their 1 st or 2nd month taking it and even MORE success stories when combined with clomid...these women talked about how they "knew" they were ovulating "naturally" (meaning no temps, no opks) when taking Geritol because they had high sex drive and ABUNDANT CM (like were supposed to do...not all of us are so lucky :/ ) they had all the natural signs of ovulation.....some women take it starting cd 1 up to O and some take it from cd 1 til they get their BFP....there are 2 types, Geritol Complete (pill form) and Geritol Tonic (liquid form...NASTY :sick: but gets into your bloodstream faster) I also saw a few success stories from overweight women that weren't ovulating because of thier weight take Geritol, which gave them the vitamins they needed to Ovulate and successfully concieve!!! I hope this helped some of you ladies out there...it might be something to look into :)
> 
> 
> P.S. It's available at MOST drugstores, I've seen it at Walmart, K-Mart, CVS,Rite Aid, Walgreens, etc...unfortunately, its not available in the UK, so those ladies wanting to try who live in the UK will have to buy online...

It's on my shopping list now...im willing to try anything at this point, even vitamin supplements that taste like vomit! :dohh:


----------



## Lawyer chick

Magic. Just because there is a small stall in the road you definately should still be here. Before my surgery I wasn't thinking about ttc at all because I assigned myself to IVF being the only option. 


Last night on TLC channel here there was a show obese and pregnant. Very much an eye opener for sure but alo showed it can happen.


----------



## babydoll131

Well, i'm 9 days late, but I went to the dr yesterday for a blood test, but it said my hcg level was 0. I was hoping i was one of the people who would test positive for a blood test even though I was negative for the urine test. I've never missed a period, so, i'm very puzzled as to what's going on with my body.


----------



## petesgirl20

babydoll131 said:


> Well, i'm 9 days late, but I went to the dr yesterday for a blood test, but it said my hcg level was 0. I was hoping i was one of the people who would test positive for a blood test even though I was negative for the urine test. I've never missed a period, so, i'm very puzzled as to what's going on with my body.

You could have ovulated late (or still 'trying' to ovulate) and/or had an anovulatory cycle....so srry I hope you get the result you want


----------



## bbbunny

@stefaniec how are you finding managing your anxiety and TTC. I have a lot of health anxiety and I find it hard sometimes especially as I have had an ectopic in the past and crap myself when I think about the possibility of having another one. Even though I have not had a BFP yet I still find myself worrying that the slightest twinge is the beginning of another ectopic :nope:

I find that St Johns Wort helps me aswell as rescue remedy but I don't like taking them when TTC as I have not researched whether they are okay to take and worry they may interfere with my folic acid and iron tonic. I really must look into it all. The doctor wanted me to go on meds but I opted for counselling instead as I knew we would be TTC.

@magic You stay right here with us missy you are the one that keeps us all sane lol :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Forgot to add that AF didn't show her ugly face today so maybe that pain yesterday was O pain. It could be possible as I had the stretchy cm and AF type pains. Its a good job we DTD :thumbup:

Maybe I have a really short luteal (is that the right word?) phase :shrug:
Is that a bad thing?
AF was last with me on the 23rd of last month and my cycles have been

33 days, 41 days and 24 days. At the moment I am on day 26 so already longer than last month and about a week off my average. Are these cycles really irregular. I think last year I decided that my average was 33 days so this is what I usually base O and AF on but that could be completely out. Arghhhh why is this all so complicated. 

I hate math :growlmad:


----------



## StefanieC

bbbunny said:


> @stefaniec how are you finding managing your anxiety and TTC. I have a lot of health anxiety and I find it hard sometimes especially as I have had an ectopic in the past and crap myself when I think about the possibility of having another one. Even though I have not had a BFP yet I still find myself worrying that the slightest twinge is the beginning of another ectopic :nope:
> 
> I find that St Johns Wort helps me aswell as rescue remedy but I don't like taking them when TTC as I have not researched whether they are okay to take and worry they may interfere with my folic acid and iron tonic. I really must look into it all. The doctor wanted me to go on meds but I opted for counselling instead as I knew we would be TTC.

Well I have had counselling and am due back in a month or so but i'm also actually on meds that i was on before TTC but my doctor and I have worked out a plan to halve the dose over time as although my current dose would probably be ok, i would be more comfortable with the idea of a lower dose. Cutting them out entirely is not an option for me as I suffer from depression as well as anxiety so its safer for me to be on them than not as if i stop taking them i may stop looking after myself properly and so not look after the unborn baby properly as my brain wouldn't be working right. I will be cutting them out entirely eventually but its just unrealistic to set that as a goal straight away hence the cutting down. I'm a bit reserved about telling people about my illnesses because i've had someone have a go at me on the forum about it before so i'm scared of other people doing the same :(


----------



## mommyof2reyes

StefanieC said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @stefaniec how are you finding managing your anxiety and TTC. I have a lot of health anxiety and I find it hard sometimes especially as I have had an ectopic in the past and crap myself when I think about the possibility of having another one. Even though I have not had a BFP yet I still find myself worrying that the slightest twinge is the beginning of another ectopic :nope:
> 
> I find that St Johns Wort helps me aswell as rescue remedy but I don't like taking them when TTC as I have not researched whether they are okay to take and worry they may interfere with my folic acid and iron tonic. I really must look into it all. The doctor wanted me to go on meds but I opted for counselling instead as I knew we would be TTC.
> 
> Well I have had counselling and am due back in a month or so but i'm also actually on meds that i was on before TTC but my doctor and I have worked out a plan to halve the dose over time as although my current dose would probably be ok, i would be more comfortable with the idea of a lower dose. Cutting them out entirely is not an option for me as I suffer from depression as well as anxiety so its safer for me to be on them than not as if i stop taking them i may stop looking after myself properly and so not look after the unborn baby properly as my brain wouldn't be working right. I will be cutting them out entirely eventually but its just unrealistic to set that as a goal straight away hence the cutting down. I'm a bit reserved about telling people about my illnesses because i've had someone have a go at me on the forum about it before so i'm scared of other people doing the same :(Click to expand...

I had a bad case of depression and a lot of anxiety issues. I had to take meds to stay human. If I did not take them then I would sleep day in and day out. I really had to make sure I took them post-partum. I eventually got myself weaned of of them. Now that I am a SAHM I really just don't need them. My job was causing most of my problems. I am a nurse and people just don't appreciate the work you actually do to keep them happy and healthy while in the hospital. How many times we have to keep the Drs from giving you something that may kill you, or begging them to give you enough pain meds to keep you comfortable. It really gets old when you go through all of that just to get cussed at and something thrown at you the moment you walk in the door. Ok rant over. Anyway, take your time. Make sure you are comfortable with the doses before trying to wean a little more. You may or may not be able to get off of them. Do whats best for you and your family. Good luck to you.:hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

mommyof2reyes said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @stefaniec how are you finding managing your anxiety and TTC. I have a lot of health anxiety and I find it hard sometimes especially as I have had an ectopic in the past and crap myself when I think about the possibility of having another one. Even though I have not had a BFP yet I still find myself worrying that the slightest twinge is the beginning of another ectopic :nope:
> 
> I find that St Johns Wort helps me aswell as rescue remedy but I don't like taking them when TTC as I have not researched whether they are okay to take and worry they may interfere with my folic acid and iron tonic. I really must look into it all. The doctor wanted me to go on meds but I opted for counselling instead as I knew we would be TTC.
> 
> Well I have had counselling and am due back in a month or so but i'm also actually on meds that i was on before TTC but my doctor and I have worked out a plan to halve the dose over time as although my current dose would probably be ok, i would be more comfortable with the idea of a lower dose. Cutting them out entirely is not an option for me as I suffer from depression as well as anxiety so its safer for me to be on them than not as if i stop taking them i may stop looking after myself properly and so not look after the unborn baby properly as my brain wouldn't be working right. I will be cutting them out entirely eventually but its just unrealistic to set that as a goal straight away hence the cutting down. I'm a bit reserved about telling people about my illnesses because i've had someone have a go at me on the forum about it before so i'm scared of other people doing the same :(Click to expand...
> 
> I had a bad case of depression and a lot of anxiety issues. I had to take meds to stay human. If I did not take them then I would sleep day in and day out. I really had to make sure I took them post-partum. I eventually got myself weaned of of them. Now that I am a SAHM I really just don't need them. My job was causing most of my problems. I am a nurse and people just don't appreciate the work you actually do to keep them happy and healthy while in the hospital. How many times we have to keep the Drs from giving you something that may kill you, or begging them to give you enough pain meds to keep you comfortable. It really gets old when you go through all of that just to get cussed at and something thrown at you the moment you walk in the door. Ok rant over. Anyway, take your time. Make sure you are comfortable with the doses before trying to wean a little more. You may or may not be able to get off of them. Do whats best for you and your family. Good luck to you.:hugs:Click to expand...

Until you have been through stuff like this you cannot truly appreciate how awful it is. My hubby tries to be sympathetic but he seems to think I can just snap out of it :dohh:

I have had anxiety issues since I was 18. I have been through the stages where I could barely get out of bed and eventually gave up work and have never one back. About 2 years ago I convinced myself that I was going to drop dead of a heart attack any second and could barely function. I was constantly convinced I had DVT and wouldn't even make plans more than a day ahead as I was convinced I wouldn't be here. I went through a lot of it in private hiding the anxiety attacks and panic attacks from my hubby as best I could. I would cry at night after he went to sleep and wondered at times if he was better off without me.

Eventually I moved house and ended up with a new doctor and went for counselling and things have gotten better. I am still not completely cured and I don't think I ever will be but it is all at a much more manageable level and thank goodness I am managing without medication not that I have anything at all against those who do take it. Part of the reason that I don't take meds is that I freak out over possible side effects. I don't even like taking paracetamol and I think finally my doctor understands this and has stopped trying to push for me to g on them.

For a long time I worried about having kids when I am like this. The physical symptoms of my anxiety such as the palpitations and the muscle aches can sometimes feel overwhelming but I know that I will be okay with the support of my family and I have learned to recognise when I am heading into a bad period again so I can take steps to work my way out of it. As far as I am concerned my kid (if I am lucky enough to have one) will not know that I have this problem until they are an adult. I will fight tooth and nail not to burden them with it. That may not be the way that others would do it but it is the way that I want to do it. 

Lots of :hugs: to the ladies that are going through this. I find it awful that someone actually had a go at you because of this and next time they will have me to deal with :trouble:


----------



## babydoll131

magic_angel said:


> Hello ladies hows everyone getting on? i feel like im not meant to be here anymore due to being told not to get pregnant so im not sure where im supposed to hang out now lol
> Hope everyones ok :) :hugs: and :dust: to everyone :) xx

PLEASE continue to hang out here. I enjoy your company!!:hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

mommyof2reyes said:


> I had a bad case of depression and a lot of anxiety issues. I had to take meds to stay human. If I did not take them then I would sleep day in and day out. I really had to make sure I took them post-partum. I eventually got myself weaned of of them. Now that I am a SAHM I really just don't need them. My job was causing most of my problems. I am a nurse and people just don't appreciate the work you actually do to keep them happy and healthy while in the hospital. How many times we have to keep the Drs from giving you something that may kill you, or begging them to give you enough pain meds to keep you comfortable. It really gets old when you go through all of that just to get cussed at and something thrown at you the moment you walk in the door. Ok rant over. Anyway, take your time. Make sure you are comfortable with the doses before trying to wean a little more. You may or may not be able to get off of them. Do whats best for you and your family. Good luck to you.:hugs:




bbbunny said:


> Until you have been through stuff like this you cannot truly appreciate how awful it is. My hubby tries to be sympathetic but he seems to think I can just snap out of it :dohh:
> 
> I have had anxiety issues since I was 18. I have been through the stages where I could barely get out of bed and eventually gave up work and have never one back. About 2 years ago I convinced myself that I was going to drop dead of a heart attack any second and could barely function. I was constantly convinced I had DVT and wouldn't even make plans more than a day ahead as I was convinced I wouldn't be here. I went through a lot of it in private hiding the anxiety attacks and panic attacks from my hubby as best I could. I would cry at night after he went to sleep and wondered at times if he was better off without me.
> 
> Eventually I moved house and ended up with a new doctor and went for counselling and things have gotten better. I am still not completely cured and I don't think I ever will be but it is all at a much more manageable level and thank goodness I am managing without medication not that I have anything at all against those who do take it. Part of the reason that I don't take meds is that I freak out over possible side effects. I don't even like taking paracetamol and I think finally my doctor understands this and has stopped trying to push for me to g on them.
> 
> For a long time I worried about having kids when I am like this. The physical symptoms of my anxiety such as the palpitations and the muscle aches can sometimes feel overwhelming but I know that I will be okay with the support of my family and I have learned to recognise when I am heading into a bad period again so I can take steps to work my way out of it. As far as I am concerned my kid (if I am lucky enough to have one) will not know that I have this problem until they are an adult. I will fight tooth and nail not to burden them with it. That may not be the way that others would do it but it is the way that I want to do it.
> 
> Lots of :hugs: to the ladies that are going through this. I find it awful that someone actually had a go at you because of this and next time they will have me to deal with :trouble:

Thank you both so much, you have really helped my worries about it all, i really appreciate your kind words.
I am a SAHW (stay at home wife lol) at the moment and will more than likely be a SAHM which i am really looking forward to :). I also left work due to these problems and it is unlikely I will return any time soon. I'm planning not to let my children know of my problems until they are grown up too as I wouldn't want them to think differently of me.
Yeah i was a bit shocked and got quite upset because i just didn't expect someone to have a go at me about my meds etc when i have already done all the work finding out about them with TTC, i have had a doctors appointment to discuss it and she researched it all for me an everything. This woman was the only person on B&B that i have come across like that thankfully but my DH did have to comfort me after it as it did upset me. But i am getting past it and have seen how lovely everyone else is.
Sorry, now my rant is over lol.


----------



## magic_angel

Hey lovelies :hugs: 
Well sorry ive not been in much over the past few days, i only told a few people about my news because i didnt want it getting back to my family and them finding out. But someone slipped up and ended up telling a few more people and low and behold ive had a load of grief off my family and im just wanting to forget about it at the moment but fella also told a few of his friends just so he wasnt bottling things up, and they just seem to keep coming up to me saying sorry etc and bringing it all back up again. so ive just been trying to get my head together...

I went out to watch fella's band rock out in a club last night, was a great crowd, and was a great night, i was on water (alcohol just isnt agreeing with me lately) and met up with a few girlfriends (i say girlfriends like we've know each other years but i met Beth about 9 months ago, Eira about 4 months ago and Heather about 4 months ago, We hit it off straight away and are now great friends who act like we've known each other all our lives :) was also great catching up with them, they cheered me right up and i found out that my friend Heather also had the same problems as mine except she had mild endometriosis and mine is pcos and we had a great chat, she said she never had anyone to talk to about it so anytime i need to talk i can give her a call and we can do lunch or something, shes a lovely girl, i thought she was 25 all this time but shes 30 so lifes been kind with her youthfulness :) i promised that when im fixed we are getting together to have a big blow out :~) cant wait :)

Hope everyones good :) thanks for your support girls it means a lot, your words are lifting my spirit so thank you :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## bbbunny

Well I think AF is going to get me tomorrow :nope:

I think this whole post is going to be TMI so you have been warned :thumbup:

Went to the loo earlier today and there was a browny reddy few streaks on the toilet paper but nothing in my urine (if you know what I mean). Problem is that we bought pink toilet paper so I couldn't tell what colour it was very well :dohh:

I realised it was probably AF on her way but part of me was hoping it was maybe implantation bleeding but then when I looked it up people were saying that IB is usually pink and I don't think this was but like I said I couldn't tell the colour properly (blooming cheap pink loo roll :growlmad: )

Not long ago I got up to go to the loo again and there was a little on the toilet paper again but only a tiny amount so I decided to check my CM and it was stretchy but there was proper red blood almost like a bloody piece of snot or a little clot. Up until that point I had had no cramping but about 10 minutes after seeing that I have a bit of light cramping. I should have known AF was on her way as the muscles at the top of my boobs have been really aching all afternoon. 

She is about 5 days earlier than I expected if this is her. Arghh why am I kidding myself of course it is her :growlmad:

So annoyed. Its hubbys birthday the start of June and it would have been such a great present for him. Part of me wants to take a break next month but part of me feels like the time is going so fast that next thing I know the 12 months will have gone by.

Why is this so hard? :wacko:

In other news I picked up my glasses and they are fine. Feel a bit like my mother in them though.

We have the local dog show tomorrow so it has been like the doggy version of Toddlers and tiaras in our house this afternoon. They have been showered and brushed and had their fur tidied up so lets hope they behave. The little one likes to hump stuff so I am taking a bag of treats to keep him occupied. We have to have a lead on his collar and a separate harness with another lead on him as he slips one or the other if you have them on on their own.

Here is a very blurry pic of him in my new glasses. Have warned him I have the number for Batersea dogs home if he misbehaves tomorrow :growlmad:

https://i49.tinypic.com/11twv9x.jpg


----------



## mommyof2reyes

StefanieC- You will do great as a parent. Nothing can stop you at this point. You have been through so much at this point. It has made you a stronger person. Keep your head held high and keep going. 

bbbunny- I am having the same problem today. I thought I was out and now it has stopped. Fx for both of us. Mine was a little over do though. Good luck with the doggie show!


----------



## cravemyheart

I was reading a bit about you ladies and your struggle with anxiety and depression. I've also struggled with them. I'm on an antidepressant and an antipsychotic to control it. My antidepressant can cause birth defects so I'm looking to change it because I definately can't go without it. I have an appointment with my psychiatrist at the end of may to discuss it. 

My AF arrived on may 17th. She's almost over. Then on to oday. I think I'm going to try the SMEP. Anyone try it? Opinions? I figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## StefanieC

mommyof2reyes said:


> StefanieC- You will do great as a parent. Nothing can stop you at this point. You have been through so much at this point. It has made you a stronger person. Keep your head held high and keep going.

Thank you so much, that is such a lovely thing to say :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

bbbunny your dog is adorable!


----------



## bbbunny

Feels like it has been a really long day and its only quarter past five.

Firstly after the spotting I was getting yesterday I expected to find full on AF when I got up but there was nothing apart from a little more spotting when I wiped. I put a pad in anyway and we went out to the dog show.

Only 5 minutes after we arrived there the littlest dog cocked his leg up my hubby soaking the bottom of his jean leg :haha: I was so busy laughing about it that I didn't notice that the little darling did it to me straight after :growlmad: so spent the whole day with the bottom of my jeans stinking of dog pee. :dohh:

We entered them in two competitions and we didn't win anything :growlmad: there was a slight moment of panic when we realised that the judges would be going around looking at the dogs with another 'celebrity' dog in tow which was a female and our littlest dog is known for humping everything that stays still long enough :nope: luckily we had taken some treats and distracted them with those. In one of the competitions the judge said he couldn't decide between our older dog and another dog but they went with the other dog :nope:

We were there over 3 hours so got a really good walk in plus they were doing microchipping for £5 so got the little dog done. 

When we got home, tired and stinking of dog pee, I went straight up to change my pad expecting AF to have come by now but there was nothing :shrug: all I had was the tiniest trace of spotting so I have no clue what is going on. I don't normally get any spotting at all. Usually there is nothing one minute and then she is there the next so I have no clue what she is playing at. If I wipe I can see some on the tissue and there was that clot looking thing last night but still no proper AF. I was not expecting here for about another 5 days so goodness knows. If she is coming I just wish she would come instead of teasing me like this as I have to keep stopping myself from day dreaming that this is IB. I know it isn't as it is the wrong colour and its too close to when AF is due for it to be anything else. 

Anyway I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I am trying to get as much done today as I can because if AF is going to be here tomorrow then I plan on doing nothing except sitting in front of the TV all day and catching up on my shows :thumbup:


----------



## Lawyer chick

Nvm.


----------



## StefanieC

Ladies, quick question, i am off out with my girlfriends tomorrow night but am worried about drinking alcohol.
I know its silly but i have ovulated and if we were successful the egg would be fertilized by now. I'll only be 5dpo tomorrow so there is very little chance implantation would have happened but i'm still worried. Will it be safe?
I was only intending on having 2 or 3 drinks because i don't drink very often and so it doesn't take much to get me drunk these days. So what do you think? :shrug:


----------



## kerrbear7183

StefanieC said:


> Ladies, quick question, i am off out with my girlfriends tomorrow night but am worried about drinking alcohol.
> I know its silly but i have ovulated and if we were successful the egg would be fertilized by now. I'll only be 5dpo tomorrow so there is very little chance implantation would have happened but i'm still worried. Will it be safe?
> I was only intending on having 2 or 3 drinks because i don't drink very often and so it doesn't take much to get me drunk these days. So what do you think? :shrug:

You will be okay if you don't drink too much. Something you could do is drink each drink slowly over an hour or 2 which allows your body to process the alcohol as you drink it. You could also drink some water in between to help your body flush out the alcohol if you're really worried.


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey everyone, 

So just thought I would do a little rant because I think I might explode if I don't. I've come to realise that Facebook is no longer a fun thing for me to look at. Every time I seem to click on to it someone I know is pregnant, or just had their beautiful little maricles. For some of them I'm so happy for cuz they have struggled like I am. The others not so much cuz I know that it was an oops didn't mean for it to happen. Is it wrong for me to feel like this? I mean late at night I find myself crying because I should be 4 1/2 months but my baby left me at 11 weeks. To top it off my dh is gone away for work which makes me even more lonely. I know I should smile and say I was blessed for those 11 weeks but I can't help but day dream about him/her. Anyway that's my little rant.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Mtslandry. That's been my week and I'm infuriated even more. I almost threw my cell when I saw a friend was even tho only in relationship. Few months and today her sister announced she's due around same time. All I ask myself is what did I do wrong? I've been with same man 10 years. Known him over 20, and yet I work hard and sit here without my baby that I want :(. I feel like the world revolves while I sit still do a million hugs


----------



## BBWttc29

Mrslandry said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So just thought I would do a little rant because I think I might explode if I don't. I've come to realise that Facebook is no longer a fun thing for me to look at. Every time I seem to click on to it someone I know is pregnant, or just had their beautiful little maricles. For some of them I'm so happy for cuz they have struggled like I am. The others not so much cuz I know that it was an oops didn't mean for it to happen. Is it wrong for me to feel like this? I mean late at night I find myself crying because I should be 4 1/2 months but my baby left me at 11 weeks. To top it off my dh is gone away for work which makes me even more lonely. I know I should smile and say I was blessed for those 11 weeks but I can't help but day dream about him/her. Anyway that's my little rant.

I think everyone goes through this I just found out my 20 yr old cousin is pregnant I'm happy for her but sad for myself because all I wants 1 baby but I'm trying to remain positive and believe god is going to bless me with a healthy baby..


----------



## cravemyheart

AF is on her way out so I'm on my way to ovulation. June 4th its predicted. I think I might use poke this month. I'm not sure. I'm ordering a bbt thermometer and some preseed at the end of the month. Hopefully it'll arrive before the 1st.


----------



## bbbunny

Facebook is never a great pace when you are TTC. You can log in and the first thing you see is someones baby scan or pregnancy announcement. :cry:

I really think AF is on her way now. Earlier today I was still only getting anything when I wiped but there seems to be more of it now so I think by the end of today she will be here for sure.

I have never had spotting like this before especially not for so many days before AF comes. My cycle also seems to have gotten shorter heading more towards to 20 something days rather than 30 something days. Is this a bad thing do you think? I tried looking stuff up online last night (always a great idea NOT!!! :dohh: ) and I had everything coming up from chemical pregnancy (do not think it was this at all) to hormonal problems. What scared me was ectopic was mentioned which frightened me due to having had one in the past but I have no other symptoms apart from the spotting so its just my crazy mind blowing things out of proportion. Sometimes I wish my mom knew we were TTC as then I would have someone to talk to face to face but I know it would not be a good idea to tell her. 

Been waiting for a delivery all day so have not been able to go on my walk yet so have been watching tv when I am supposed to be cleaning. Sometimes it is hard when your mind is going a mile a minute to get jobs done.

Hope everyone is having a good day. The weather is a lot better here today than it has been for a while which is nice and the dogs are enjoying sunning themselves outside :flower:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies I stumbled across the curvy bumps logo and came over to read a tad do you mind if I join you? I am a size 18 US size. I have two LO's already 4 year old girl Alixandria and a boy Braiden who just turned 1. I am on my third cycle for number 3 I could not help but notice it seems like most are trying for number 1? I hope its ok that I am not? I just know id like a group I can relate to.


----------



## HopefulPony

USAF_WIFE said:


> Hey ladies I stumbled across the curvy bumps logo and came over to read a tad do you mind if I join you? I am a size 18 US size. I have two LO's already 4 year old girl Alixandria and a boy Braiden who just turned 1. I am on my third cycle for number 3 I could not help but notice it seems like most are trying for number 1? I hope its ok that I am not? I just know id like a group I can relate to.

Welcome :) :) 

DW have decided to stop waiting and start TTC from next cycle - yay!!! Now just waiting for AF to show up.... Last cycle was 42 days and I'm on day 23.....


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thank you! Oh and congrats on not waiting anymore!


----------



## Jo_Bean

For my complete lack of updates and welcomings and bfp postings on behalf of the team!!!

I am just about to go back now and read through the posts I have missed. So I am sorry if I've been MIA!

Congrats to littlepeterso on the bfp!!
I did see this and for some reason thought I had updated it!

This is for you darling :)

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png

Mammoth reply sesh forthcoming.........


----------



## Jo_Bean

magic_angel said:


> Hello ladies hows everyone getting on? i feel like im not meant to be here anymore due to being told not to get pregnant so im not sure where im supposed to hang out now lol
> Hope everyones ok :) :hugs: and :dust: to everyone :) xx

Oi you, get your arse back here. You aren't escaping that easy!



babydoll131 said:


> Well, i'm 9 days late, but I went to the dr yesterday for a blood test, but it said my hcg level was 0. I was hoping i was one of the people who would test positive for a blood test even though I was negative for the urine test. I've never missed a period, so, i'm very puzzled as to what's going on with my body.

Hi honey, do you know when you ovulated for sure? Maybe you ovulated later and therefore AF is later? Or maybe it's just too early to tell?



Mrslandry said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So just thought I would do a little rant because I think I might explode if I don't. I've come to realise that Facebook is no longer a fun thing for me to look at. Every time I seem to click on to it someone I know is pregnant, or just had their beautiful little maricles. For some of them I'm so happy for cuz they have struggled like I am. The others not so much cuz I know that it was an oops didn't mean for it to happen. Is it wrong for me to feel like this? I mean late at night I find myself crying because I should be 4 1/2 months but my baby left me at 11 weeks. To top it off my dh is gone away for work which makes me even more lonely. I know I should smile and say I was blessed for those 11 weeks but I can't help but day dream about him/her. Anyway that's my little rant.

1. I hate facebook.
2. Please don't let it get you down, it's a tough horrible journey and it's pretty shit when you have to see everyone else's annoucements and baby pictures etc. Being stressed about it will put you in the wrong frame of mind and then you'll just keep getting down all the time.
I know it must be horrible to have experienced that loss. You just have to remember that there will be a time for you and when it happens it will become clear as to why you had to wait so long :hugs:



cravemyheart said:


> AF is on her way out so I'm on my way to ovulation. June 4th its predicted. I think I might use poke this month. I'm not sure. I'm ordering a bbt thermometer and some preseed at the end of the month. Hopefully it'll arrive before the 1st.

Poke? What is poke?
Do it! join the temping gang :) I've heard good things about preseed, we've used it a couple of times but I'm not sure if we got the timing right. We'll be using it again this cycle so fingers crossed!



bbbunny said:


> Been waiting for a delivery all day so have not been able to go on my walk yet so have been watching tv when I am supposed to be cleaning. Sometimes it is hard when your mind is going a mile a minute to get jobs done.

Hey bunny :hi:
Love the pics of the doggie. I hope you get your answers on your cycle soon and if AF is coming I hope she hurries up!
I get so annoyed with waiting in for deliveries, it's a nightmare! They always come that minute you are on the toilet or in the shower!



USAF_WIFE said:


> Hey ladies I stumbled across the curvy bumps logo and came over to read a tad do you mind if I join you? I am a size 18 US size. I have two LO's already 4 year old girl Alixandria and a boy Braiden who just turned 1. I am on my third cycle for number 3 I could not help but notice it seems like most are trying for number 1? I hope its ok that I am not? I just know id like a group I can relate to.

:hi: welcome to our little (actually quite big now) gang of curvy ladies!
We don't discriminate, if you feel at home here then you belong and we won't not talk to you just because you already have little ones! 



HopefulPony said:


> DW have decided to stop waiting and start TTC from next cycle - yay!!! Now just waiting for AF to show up.... Last cycle was 42 days and I'm on day 23.....

YAY! Go you! :dust: let's hope you don't have to wait too long to start trying!


----------



## mommyof2reyes

bbbunny said:


> Well I think AF is going to get me tomorrow :nope:
> 
> I think this whole post is going to be TMI so you have been warned :thumbup:
> 
> Went to the loo earlier today and there was a browny reddy few streaks on the toilet paper but nothing in my urine (if you know what I mean). Problem is that we bought pink toilet paper so I couldn't tell what colour it was very well :dohh:
> 
> I realised it was probably AF on her way but part of me was hoping it was maybe implantation bleeding but then when I looked it up people were saying that IB is usually pink and I don't think this was but like I said I couldn't tell the colour properly (blooming cheap pink loo roll :growlmad: )
> 
> Not long ago I got up to go to the loo again and there was a little on the toilet paper again but only a tiny amount so I decided to check my CM and it was stretchy but there was proper red blood almost like a bloody piece of snot or a little clot. Up until that point I had had no cramping but about 10 minutes after seeing that I have a bit of light cramping. I should have known AF was on her way as the muscles at the top of my boobs have been really aching all afternoon.
> 
> She is about 5 days earlier than I expected if this is her. Arghh why am I kidding myself of course it is her :growlmad:
> 
> So annoyed. Its hubbys birthday the start of June and it would have been such a great present for him. Part of me wants to take a break next month but part of me feels like the time is going so fast that next thing I know the 12 months will have gone by.
> 
> Why is this so hard? :wacko:
> 
> In other news I picked up my glasses and they are fine. Feel a bit like my mother in them though.
> 
> We have the local dog show tomorrow so it has been like the doggy version of Toddlers and tiaras in our house this afternoon. They have been showered and brushed and had their fur tidied up so lets hope they behave. The little one likes to hump stuff so I am taking a bag of treats to keep him occupied. We have to have a lead on his collar and a separate harness with another lead on him as he slips one or the other if you have them on on their own.
> 
> Here is a very blurry pic of him in my new glasses. Have warned him I have the number for Batersea dogs home if he misbehaves tomorrow :growlmad:
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/11twv9x.jpg




magic_angel said:


> Hey lovelies :hugs:
> Well sorry ive not been in much over the past few days, i only told a few people about my news because i didnt want it getting back to my family and them finding out. But someone slipped up and ended up telling a few more people and low and behold ive had a load of grief off my family and im just wanting to forget about it at the moment but fella also told a few of his friends just so he wasnt bottling things up, and they just seem to keep coming up to me saying sorry etc and bringing it all back up again. so ive just been trying to get my head together...
> 
> I went out to watch fella's band rock out in a club last night, was a great crowd, and was a great night, i was on water (alcohol just isnt agreeing with me lately) and met up with a few girlfriends (i say girlfriends like we've know each other years but i met Beth about 9 months ago, Eira about 4 months ago and Heather about 4 months ago, We hit it off straight away and are now great friends who act like we've known each other all our lives :) was also great catching up with them, they cheered me right up and i found out that my friend Heather also had the same problems as mine except she had mild endometriosis and mine is pcos and we had a great chat, she said she never had anyone to talk to about it so anytime i need to talk i can give her a call and we can do lunch or something, shes a lovely girl, i thought she was 25 all this time but shes 30 so lifes been kind with her youthfulness :) i promised that when im fixed we are getting together to have a big blow out :~) cant wait :)
> 
> Hope everyones good :) thanks for your support girls it means a lot, your words are lifting my spirit so thank you :hugs: xxxxxxxx




bbbunny said:


> Facebook is never a great pace when you are TTC. You can log in and the first thing you see is someones baby scan or pregnancy announcement. :cry:
> 
> I really think AF is on her way now. Earlier today I was still only getting anything when I wiped but there seems to be more of it now so I think by the end of today she will be here for sure.
> 
> I have never had spotting like this before especially not for so many days before AF comes. My cycle also seems to have gotten shorter heading more towards to 20 something days rather than 30 something days. Is this a bad thing do you think? I tried looking stuff up online last night (always a great idea NOT!!! :dohh: ) and I had everything coming up from chemical pregnancy (do not think it was this at all) to hormonal problems. What scared me was ectopic was mentioned which frightened me due to having had one in the past but I have no other symptoms apart from the spotting so its just my crazy mind blowing things out of proportion. Sometimes I wish my mom knew we were TTC as then I would have someone to talk to face to face but I know it would not be a good idea to tell her.
> 
> Been waiting for a delivery all day so have not been able to go on my walk yet so have been watching tv when I am supposed to be cleaning. Sometimes it is hard when your mind is going a mile a minute to get jobs done.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. The weather is a lot better here today than it has been for a while which is nice and the dogs are enjoying sunning themselves outside :flower:

I am having the same problem. I thought AF was here, then she left. The I had white cm last night. I woke up at 4am and it was still white on TP. Then at 6:30 She came again. Now I am lightly spotting and looks like she is leaving again. So sorry about the dog pee. That must of been terrible. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies hoping you can calm me down a little bit.

So the spotting is still there. Its been about 3 or 4 days now and this is unusual for me. Basically there is almost nothing in my underwear but when I wipe I can see it on the tissue and it looks like the beginnings of AF. When I check as I would for CM there is red blood and some old brown blood mixed in with the CM although when I last checked it was just red.

I am freaking out as I have been having cramps on and off for the last few days and this afternoon I have had tummy pains that were not like AF cramps. I am so worried in case it is the beginnings of an ectopic. 

I have asked hubby to pick up a pregnancy test on the way home but even if it is a BFN I will still be scared as ectopics don't always show up on the tests.

I realise I am sounding like some hysterical fool but the spotting is really unusual for me and I don't want to over react if it is nothing and go to the out of hours clinic and it just end up being my AF. 

Is it unusual for spot like this for 4 days before AF?


----------



## TreeOfLife

i think i got a BFP :) faint line but there


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh bunny. Don't panic. 
I have had a couple of cycles when I have had spotting for 3-4 days before AF. 
My current theory is that those are the cycles I've ovulated and just not caught the egg at the right time. As I've had cycles when there is no spotting and I am putting that down to those being the cycles I didn't ovulate. 

There is a chance that it's IB. With my LP of 14 days IB would happen a few days before AF. But I think we just know when it's AF. You know, get a gut feel. Usually IB is (apparently) more brown. If there is bright red I would assume AF if it were me. 

I am sure the spotting is normal hun x try not to worry and I'm sure the witch will come very soon. 
Do a PG test if it helps you to stop worrying as it could be IB xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

TreeOfLife said:


> i think i got a BFP :) faint line but there

Oh wow!! Can you post a pic? We can see if we can see it!
What DPO are you!? Details!!!!!


----------



## Melly Belly

Weeeeelllll...even though i O'd later than i normally do, i still had a 13 day LP, so at least im on track as far as that goes...

im out for this month, hadnt done anything other than just using opks this time around, going to order a big bunch of them from amazon, since it is starting to look like this is going to be a long trip...all i want to do is lay down and mope, but nooooo, i have my labor and delivery clinicals today...because that isnt a big slap in the face...sigh. 



anyway, goodluck to everyone still waiting to test and keep us posted TreeofLife, good luck to you!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Melly xxx sorry you're out :hugs: and yeah :growlmad: major slap in the face :hugs: 
I know how it feels to be chucked right back at the bottom of the mountain and have to climb it all over again :(


----------



## TreeOfLife

I think I am 8 DPO.....

Got PCOS so not sure when I do but body signs were going mad last sat/sun...

Can you see it????????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2708 (450x600).jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Melly Belly

TreeOfLife said:


> I think I am 8 DPO.....
> 
> Got PCOS so not sure when I do but body signs were going mad last sat/sun...
> 
> Can you see it????????

i see it, and i dont ever usually see lines on pictures...congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I defo see it treeoflife!! And I'm always honest about tests! Congratulations!

Hopefully it will get darker every day!!


----------



## Melly Belly

Jo_Bean said:


> Hi Melly xxx sorry you're out :hugs: and yeah :growlmad: major slap in the face :hugs:
> I know how it feels to be chucked right back at the bottom of the mountain and have to climb it all over again :(

I just know there is some sort of issue going on or something...i i cant stand the waiting a whole year thing....we have been together for almost 10 years, and this whole time nothing? sure, most of it was not really "timing" it all out to a schedule, but c'mon! ive always been right on, with the exception of this month, and even still, every day/every other day/ only on pos opk day/ day after pos opk day, i look back at the calendar from cd 1 to when we were bd'ing, and it looks on paper to be the right time! i know im preachin to the choir, i just needed a venting...i know when i see either someone give birth or see the babies in the nursery, im going to need to excuse myself to go have a cry in the bathroom...stupid body, why you no cooperate with my wishes?!:shrug:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Do you temp Melly? I find that (although I've not got my bfp yet) it weirdly makes me feel a bit more in control and helps me make sense of my cycle when it doesn't happen. :shrug: everyone is different though.
I couldn't do your job without a little cry, I cry at births on tv all the time so in real life I can only imagine the pain :hugs:


----------



## mzportuguese

Hello ladies I thought I would jump on this bored for you guys help.. Well I was at my in laws for a bbq and I love seafood salad specially theres well I had some and low and behold before I could finish it I was running up the stairs to puke ughhh (mind u it was weird because I havent thrown up in years) but at the same time I was fine and I have been having a runny nose Also I was in the car last night we were getting out to go to walmart and I felt these crazy flutters like baby movement down there closer to my vaginal area for about 5 min and it was super weird and just now sitting at my desk I am having this flutter like cramps can someone help I am praying this is my month


----------



## Melly Belly

Jo_Bean said:


> Do you temp Melly? I find that (although I've not got my bfp yet) it weirdly makes me feel a bit more in control and helps me make sense of my cycle when it doesn't happen. :shrug: everyone is different though.
> I couldn't do your job without a little cry, I cry at births on tv all the time so in real life I can only imagine the pain :hugs:

i have a thermometer for it, my problem is i never remember to do it :dohh: maybe ill strap it to my arm so i remember


----------



## USAF_WIFE

TreeOfLife said:


> I think I am 8 DPO.....
> 
> Got PCOS so not sure when I do but body signs were going mad last sat/sun...
> 
> Can you see it????????

I see it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

mzportuguese said:


> Hello ladies I thought I would jump on this bored for you guys help.. Well I was at my in laws for a bbq and I love seafood salad specially theres well I had some and low and behold before I could finish it I was running up the stairs to puke ughhh (mind u it was weird because I havent thrown up in years) but at the same time I was fine and I have been having a runny nose Also I was in the car last night we were getting out to go to walmart and I felt these crazy flutters like baby movement down there closer to my vaginal area for about 5 min and it was super weird and just now sitting at my desk I am having this flutter like cramps can someone help I am praying this is my month

I surely do not want to build up hope if this is not it but at the same time I wanted to say I had the very same experience with my first! I went to eat and right as we were leaving I threw it back up I had not thrown up since I was 13! I thought wth? Shortly after that incident my period was late and I was indeed pregnant! So fingers xxx!


----------



## nexis

I see it treeoflife :)

I've been lurking recently but haven't posted. Ordered some opk's today from amazon, never used them before but thought I'd start as I've got no idea if I'm actually going to O or not on my own.


----------



## littlepeterso

TreeOfLife said:


> I think I am 8 DPO.....
> 
> Got PCOS so not sure when I do but body signs were going mad last sat/sun...
> 
> Can you see it????????

I see it!! Congrats!


----------



## DragonflyWing

I am waiting to O...using preseed, BBT, and OPKs for the first time. Is it weird that I can't wait to see a second line on an OPK, even if it doesn't mean it's positive? I just want to POAS and see a second line, darn it!


----------



## magic_angel

Congrats TreeOfLife :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Congrats treeoflife that is great news and very encouraging to the ladies with PCOS :hugs:

AFM - Spotting is still there a little. Had a few clots in it and earlier today the spotting was really red. Went to the toilet not long ago and there was hardly anything. AF isn't officially due for another 3 days so I am not sure what to think. I am still having cramping on and off and my tummy feels really bloated like I swallowed a bowling ball. I took a HPT and it was negative. Haven't been able to sleep all night. My tummy feels uncomfortable and I had worked myself up so much I felt sick all night. 

You know what its like when something is really unusual for you and you know something isn't right. I am going to get some rest and see how it all goes today. If I am still worried tomorrow I will book in and see the doc even though I HATE going to the doctors. 

If the spotting stops and I don't get a proper AF do I count the spotting as my period? :shrug:

Thanks Jo for making me feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## HopefulPony

USAF_WIFE said:


> TreeOfLife said:
> 
> 
> I think I am 8 DPO.....
> 
> Got PCOS so not sure when I do but body signs were going mad last sat/sun...
> 
> Can you see it????????
> 
> I see it! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Me too! Definitely BFP! Congratulations :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

So today is my O day and I BD'd the 19th and last night. Prob for the next few days too! LOL!


----------



## DragonflyWing

Good luck, USAF_WIFE! 
:dust:

Congratulations TreeOfLife!


----------



## HopefulPony

USAF_WIFE said:


> So today is my O day and I BD'd the 19th and last night. Prob for the next few days too! LOL!

Good luck! Lots of baby dust!!! :)


----------



## nexis

I might not be around much for a bit, I'm so tired atm it's not even funny. I haven't been going to bed late or really doing much so I don't know what's wrong with me but I seem to be knackered all the time :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png

Treeoflife - congrats, you made it to the front page xxx


----------



## nexis

Sorry for posting again, but I've just been to the loo and have noticed I'm spotting. Got a little bit of cramp too, it's cd 18 today so not sure what's going on. Sorry if tmi but it was brown rather than red so dunno if it's the start of AF. Never had spotting like it before AF before.


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: nexis - post as many times as you like babe, I do :haha:

It could be IB especially if it's brown. Unfortunately only time will tell, try not to worry about it too much and check again tomorrow (I know, easier said than done :hugs:)


----------



## nexis

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: nexis - post as many times as you like babe, I do :haha:
> 
> It could be IB especially if it's brown. Unfortunately only time will tell, try not to worry about it too much and check again tomorrow (I know, easier said than done :hugs:)

Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## wantababybad2

Hi ladies! My name is Danielle, and I would love to join this thread because I am also a plus size girl. weigh 215 and wear size 14 or 16. About me: Married the man of my dreams on June 11, 2011. We have been together for 4 years and 3 months. I am 18, and DH is 22. We have said in the past that we wanted a baby and were TTC but never BD enough for it. This month, however, we are going to BD every other day I hope. So I guess you could say this is our first month TTC. I am on CD 3 now. I have irregular cycles. Last cycle was 48 days and the cycle before that was 32. I just started BBT yesterday. I hope we will get a sticky bean this cycle, and I hope the rest of you do, too!


----------



## littlepeterso

nexis said:


> Sorry for posting again, but I've just been to the loo and have noticed I'm spotting. Got a little bit of cramp too, it's cd 18 today so not sure what's going on. Sorry if tmi but it was brown rather than red so dunno if it's the start of AF. Never had spotting like it before AF before.

If it helps at all I totally thought AF was getting me and then it went away. A couple of days after I noticed that my acne was getting better, I tested and got BFP!! FX'd

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello ladies, I'd like to join this group if I may. 

I am 23, have PCOS and my fiance and I have been TTC#1 for 3 and a half years. I used to weigh 353 pounds but now weigh 251 pounds. I had a miscarriage on 25/01/2010 :cry:

Since I had my operation, my cycles have gone crazy. I used to be visited by AF every two weeks and then I was on every day while on the pill/ contraceptive implant. When we began TTC and I was put on metformin, my cycles went to 28 days but only because I was also on norethisterone every 21 days. After my operation, I had two 28 day cycles naturally, then a 36 day cycle followed by a 31 day cycle last month. 

I am currently on CD30 and when AF gets here, I am going to start the ball rolling on my plans for this cycle. I plan to take baby aspirin, soy isoflavones, evening primrose oil, grapefruit juice, multivitamins and fish oils. I will chart BBT, record CM and keep an eye on my saliva microscope. 

Anyway, gl and babydust :dust: to all! Hope it's ok I added the Team Curvy Bumps to my signature??? If not, let me know and I'll take it off.

:hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Hello ladies :flower:

A Big welcome to the new ladies :hugs: You have joined us at a good time as the BFPs are rolling in :thumbup:

Have felt like a proper drama queen last few days because of this spotting thing but thought I would give you an update.

When I got up this today there was still nothing in my pad or in the toilet when I peed but yet again when I wiped there was blood. I decided to call the docs and they said they would get someone to call me back save me having to go down there.

While I was waiting for the call back I went to pee and there was blood in the toilet this time and within half an hour it was showing on the pad which was a great relief. The nurse called me and I told her what had been going on and that I was now getting blood on the pad and she said it sounded like AF was here properly now. Because of my past history with ectopic she has made me an appointment for Thursday and said if I felt like I didn't need it (if AF was more normal by then) then I could just cancel it.

I feel so much better now I am getting the proper bleeding but my tummy still feels strange and the pains are not like normal AF cramps but it could be because everything is so out of whack. I am still scaring myself thinking it could be ectopic as I had bleeding when I had that but I am just going to keep an eye on it and hopefully within a few days the bleeding will stop and I can feel normal again.

In other news I have been so hot today!!! I am glad of the nice weather but I could do with finding the fan out and putting that on. I think it is in the garage and if it wasn't 1am I would go out there and fetch it!!

Had a blip on the stopping smoking thing today as I was stressed and didn't keep track but tomorrow I am getting straight back on it and Thursday we are making the step of cutting down to 13. So we will have gone from 20 a day to 13 a day which may not seem like a great leap but for me it feels like we are getting somewhere. Next stop after that is 10 a day then 8 and so on until we are down to nothing. :happydance:

When we are down to 10 per day we are going to put what we would have been spending if we were still on 20 a day into a jar and saving it up to have a treat. We were spending about £100 per week on ciggys :wacko: so halving that means we could put £50 per week in the jar so we would have £200 in there by the end of that month!!! 

Also I have been seriously considering using OPK's and temping next month. I have lots of questions so I am hoping some of you ladies will be around the next few days so I can pick your brains :thumbup:

Hope you have all had a lovely day :hugs:


----------



## DragonflyWing

Way to go with the quit smoking program, bunny! I wish you all the best with that...quitting smoking was the best thing I ever did for my health.

I'm glad to hear that it seems AF has come, and that you're feeling less scared of a potential ectopic. :hugs:

This is my first month temping and using OPKs, so I might not be able to answer many questions, but you're not alone, I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hello to all the newbies. I'm loving myself and my scale lately. It's been awesome. Let's hope it continues and my work pays off. I have a follow up from my surgery at my fs on Friday , hopefully I can start something next cd 1


----------



## PandaMao

Hello to all the new ladies. Welcome to the team :flower:

Treeoflife, A big massive congrats to you!

Bbbunny, great job on cutting down your smoking. It's ok if you slipped up today and didn't keep track. Just pick right back up with it tomorrow. You;re doing great being down to 13 a day instead of 20. You'll get there :thumbup:

Nexis, have you ovulated yet this cycle? If you have it could be IB, and if you haven't it can just be some spotting and cramping from ovulation. You're not out yet.


So, my doctor called me today and told me she had all of my results back. All of my hormones were ok except one so I don't have PCOS. I was pretty sure that was what was wrong with me so now that I know it isn't I don't really know what to do now. My prolactin levels were 'mildly high' as she put it. I'm going back in tomorrow for another blood test to check out the prolactin again to see if there really is a problem there. Does anyone have an issue with high prolactin?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Panda. I'm a bit rubbish, I don't even know what high prolactin is or means!

Great news about the rest of the tests though :thumbup: maybe it will be enough to know there's not a problem!? Might stop you worrying and help it to just happen, really hope this is the case for you hun xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

wantababybad2 said:


> Hi ladies! My name is Danielle, and I would love to join this thread because I am also a plus size girl. weigh 215 and wear size 14 or 16. About me: Married the man of my dreams on June 11, 2011. We have been together for 4 years and 3 months. I am 18, and DH is 22. We have said in the past that we wanted a baby and were TTC but never BD enough for it. This month, however, we are going to BD every other day I hope. So I guess you could say this is our first month TTC. I am on CD 3 now. I have irregular cycles. Last cycle was 48 days and the cycle before that was 32. I just started BBT yesterday. I hope we will get a sticky bean this cycle, and I hope the rest of you do, too!

:hi: welcome sweetie, best of luck to you this cycle! We have had timing issues in the past and temping is helping me a lot xx :dust:


----------



## Jo_Bean

MaggzieP said:


> Hello ladies, I'd like to join this group if I may.
> 
> I am 23, have PCOS and my fiance and I have been TTC#1 for 3 and a half years. I used to weigh 353 pounds but now weigh 251 pounds. I had a miscarriage on 25/01/2010 :cry:
> 
> Since I had my operation, my cycles have gone crazy. I used to be visited by AF every two weeks and then I was on every day while on the pill/ contraceptive implant. When we began TTC and I was put on metformin, my cycles went to 28 days but only because I was also on norethisterone every 21 days. After my operation, I had two 28 day cycles naturally, then a 36 day cycle followed by a 31 day cycle last month.
> 
> I am currently on CD30 and when AF gets here, I am going to start the ball rolling on my plans for this cycle. I plan to take baby aspirin, soy isoflavones, evening primrose oil, grapefruit juice, multivitamins and fish oils. I will chart BBT, record CM and keep an eye on my saliva microscope.
> 
> Anyway, gl and babydust :dust: to all! Hope it's ok I added the Team Curvy Bumps to my signature??? If not, let me know and I'll take it off.
> 
> :hugs:

:hi: maggzie. Of course you can add it sweet, I can't see it though. Which one did you want and I'll give you another link to use. 
Sounds like you have a major plan in place and it's all really positive!
:dust: to you xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bunny - I'm glad you are feeling a bit better, sometimes we just need to make that appointment or speak to the doctor and the problem either gets better or goes away, it's weird how our bodies mess us around.

I can help you with temping q's as can quite a few on here. I know you didn't want to sign up to fertility friend but I would recommend it, it's so easy as it works everything out for you. I think it's a really good idea for you because you it will stop you getting in the situation where you don't know why CD you are on and will give you a bit more control. You can also interpret the symptoms etc. better as you will know where you are in your cycle.

Go for it, don't be nervous of charting, just try it this once and see how it makes you feel xxxx


----------



## nexis

So last night I was really ill :( I had (tmi) really bad diarrhoea and felt a bit sick too. Thought I might have food poisoning (I have a bad track record) but woke up this morning fine. I'm starving and feel a teeny bit dodgy but haven't been ill again. Really random. 

Oh and no more spotting after the little bit yesterday.


----------



## HopefulPony

nexis said:


> So last night I was really ill :( I had (tmi) really bad diarrhoea and felt a bit sick too. Thought I might have food poisoning (I have a bad track record) but woke up this morning fine. I'm starving and feel a teeny bit dodgy but haven't been ill again. Really random.
> 
> Oh and no more spotting after the little bit yesterday.

Oh no :( diarrhoea is the worst :( hope you continue feeling better! 

I'm so confused - I'm on CD 25 and starting to get PMS symptoms - I think I ovulated on day 15... I have a spot on my cheek and am starving all the time which always happens - but today I have lots of what looks like EWCM (sorry if TMI!) and got a really sharp pain in the left side of my abdomen. I guess the pain could be my IBS but I'm not sure. I really hope this is AF showing up so I can start on next cycle!!! But worried that it might be something else :(


----------



## nexis

PandaMao said:


> Hello to all the new ladies. Welcome to the team :flower:
> 
> Treeoflife, A big massive congrats to you!
> 
> Bbbunny, great job on cutting down your smoking. It's ok if you slipped up today and didn't keep track. Just pick right back up with it tomorrow. You;re doing great being down to 13 a day instead of 20. You'll get there :thumbup:
> 
> Nexis, have you ovulated yet this cycle? If you have it could be IB, and if you haven't it can just be some spotting and cramping from ovulation. You're not out yet.
> 
> So, my doctor called me today and told me she had all of my results back. All of my hormones were ok except one so I don't have PCOS. I was pretty sure that was what was wrong with me so now that I know it isn't I don't really know what to do now. My prolactin levels were 'mildly high' as she put it. I'm going back in tomorrow for another blood test to check out the prolactin again to see if there really is a problem there. Does anyone have an issue with high prolactin?

No idea if I've O'd or not. Temp has been all over the place and ff hasn't made head nor tails of it! I've ordered some opk's though. DH wanted to go fo lunch today so just hoping I can manage to eat something and not be ill lol


----------



## StefanieC

Warning - rant coming!
I am having a s**t day. The day started off with my temp dropping a little bit again although i hadn't had a solid block of 3 hours sleep yet again which might be why i don't know enough about it. Then i weighed myself and my weight is exactly the same as last week so I haven't lost anything. And now i have had what i think is a +opk even though i should be 7dpo today! So i really think FF is wrong and I haven't even ovulated yet :(. I just want to cry :cry:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

StefanieC said:


> Warning - rant coming!
> I am having a s**t day. The day started off with my temp dropping a little bit again although i hadn't had a solid block of 3 hours sleep yet again which might be why i don't know enough about it. Then i weighed myself and my weight is exactly the same as last week so I haven't lost anything. And now i have had what i think is a +opk even though i should be 7dpo today! So i really think FF is wrong and I haven't even ovulated yet :(. I just want to cry :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sorry you are feeling down hun! Think of the positives here, you may not have lost anything but you have not gained right? :hugs: Your FF might be wrong and you have not O'd but you still have a chance to make a :baby:. I hope I don't upset you when I say those things trying to lift you abit! It took me 10 months to conceive my son 5 months just DTD and 5 months of OPK's I had my cycles down by the 3rd month, lost hope on the 4th month, was pregnant by the 5th. It takes us time to get what our bodies are doing. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC said:


> Warning - rant coming!
> I am having a s**t day. The day started off with my temp dropping a little bit again although i hadn't had a solid block of 3 hours sleep yet again which might be why i don't know enough about it. Then i weighed myself and my weight is exactly the same as last week so I haven't lost anything. And now i have had what i think is a +opk even though i should be 7dpo today! So i really think FF is wrong and I haven't even ovulated yet :(. I just want to cry :cry:

Hey hun - the good news is that you can still :sex: so even if you didn't ov earlier on, then you know you are now? So get to it!!! Maximise those chances!
Weight loss - have you been exercising? I find that when I think i've had a good week and done a bit of exercise I get down when I've stayed the same or only lost a tiny bit. I usually find though, that the week after I lose more. Something to do with muscle building maybe?
Another tip - make sure you drink lots of water. This is supposed to help xx

I know how shit it is though sweet. I'm having a crap day too :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Just quickly wanted to check in and say that my bleeding has gone back to being only when I wipe which is concerning me so I am going to go to the docs tomorrow. Thanks for the replies re temping will reply properly later.


----------



## MaggzieP

Jo_Bean said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I'd like to join this group if I may.
> 
> I am 23, have PCOS and my fiance and I have been TTC#1 for 3 and a half years. I used to weigh 353 pounds but now weigh 251 pounds. I had a miscarriage on 25/01/2010 :cry:
> 
> Since I had my operation, my cycles have gone crazy. I used to be visited by AF every two weeks and then I was on every day while on the pill/ contraceptive implant. When we began TTC and I was put on metformin, my cycles went to 28 days but only because I was also on norethisterone every 21 days. After my operation, I had two 28 day cycles naturally, then a 36 day cycle followed by a 31 day cycle last month.
> 
> I am currently on CD30 and when AF gets here, I am going to start the ball rolling on my plans for this cycle. I plan to take baby aspirin, soy isoflavones, evening primrose oil, grapefruit juice, multivitamins and fish oils. I will chart BBT, record CM and keep an eye on my saliva microscope.
> 
> Anyway, gl and babydust :dust: to all! Hope it's ok I added the Team Curvy Bumps to my signature??? If not, let me know and I'll take it off.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :hi: maggzie. Of course you can add it sweet, I can't see it though. Which one did you want and I'll give you another link to use.
> Sounds like you have a major plan in place and it's all really positive!
> :dust: to you xxxxClick to expand...

Hi, thanks for the reply... I re-uploaded the smaller TCB pic to my photobucket, hopefully it will be visible now?

Thank you, I just hope it'll all be worth it. I am on CD31 and getting impatient to get it going lol! Not often I actually want to see AF!

:dust: to you as well, and everyone else in Team Curvy Bumps!!! :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

USAF_WIFE said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am sorry you are feeling down hun! Think of the positives here, you may not have lost anything but you have not gained right? :hugs: Your FF might be wrong and you have not O'd but you still have a chance to make a :baby:. I hope I don't upset you when I say those things trying to lift you abit! It took me 10 months to conceive my son 5 months just DTD and 5 months of OPK's I had my cycles down by the 3rd month, lost hope on the 4th month, was pregnant by the 5th. It takes us time to get what our bodies are doing. :hugs::hugs:

No you haven't upset me hun don't worry. One of the things that worries me about it taking 10 cycles is that my cycles are anywhere from 36-42 days so that'll mean over a year for me.
I know there is still a chance to make a baby but we haven't BD for the last 3 days as we thought I had O'd already so our chances are low. I'm going to do another opk later to see what it says.



Jo_Bean said:


> Hey hun - the good news is that you can still :sex: so even if you didn't ov earlier on, then you know you are now? So get to it!!! Maximise those chances!
> Weight loss - have you been exercising? I find that when I think i've had a good week and done a bit of exercise I get down when I've stayed the same or only lost a tiny bit. I usually find though, that the week after I lose more. Something to do with muscle building maybe?
> Another tip - make sure you drink lots of water. This is supposed to help xx
> 
> I know how shit it is though sweet. I'm having a crap day too :hugs:

As i said above to USAF_WIFE, we haven't BD for the last 3 days because we thought I had O'd so i'm worried our chances this month are low.
Yeah i have done loads of walking etc this week so maybe thats why, fingers crossed for next week.

Thank you both of you for your kind words, i kind of wish i hadn't taken an opk today because i almost would rather be oblivious :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

but if it was positive today then that means you sould ov in the next 36 hours, so you won't have missed your chance if you :sex: tonight!

I know the feeling though, sometimes it's best not to poas, but there is just this urge we have! It's all the waiting and lack of control. Somehow peeing on a stick helps us deal.


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> but if it was positive today then that means you sould ov in the next 36 hours, so you won't have missed your chance if you :sex: tonight!
> 
> I know the feeling though, sometimes it's best not to poas, but there is just this urge we have! It's all the waiting and lack of control. Somehow peeing on a stick helps us deal.

Tell me about it, i have become a poas addict lol. i think i'm going to not do anymore opks and just go back to :sex: every other day just in case. Then i will do a hpt on the 29th which is when AF is due if i did ov when FF thinks i did and if its a bfn and no af then we will carry on and i will test every couple of days.

I do have my plan ready if it doesn't happen this cycle though. I am going to temp vaginally instead of orally as it should be more accurate in case i'm sleeping with my mouth open or something. I'm going to temp at 6.30am instead of 7.30am as I annoyingly keep waking up at roughly that time every few days anyway. And i'm considering soy isoflavones too. Does anyone have any opinions on any of this?


----------



## Jo_Bean

I have a friend on here that has used Soy. She has used it for the last 2 cycles I think and up to last cycle she hadn't ovulated.
She's ovulated for the last 2 cycles (she has PCOS) and is now in her 2nd TWW ever. I am very proud of her :haha:

I have read somewhere that you sholdn't take it for more than 3 cycles though. Not sure why - must be side effects or something.

Also, you have to take it at a specific time of the cycle, before CD5 I think. There are probably other ladies on here that can tell you more.

I can defo vouch for knowing people that it has helped though.


----------



## Vankiwi

Bbunny - I temp and use OPKs so can help you as well :thumbup: like Jo I also find I feel more in control when I temp as I know exactly what's going on! It will help you find out exactly when you O to help with timing etc and see if you have a short LP or anything too.

Welcome to all the new ladies! It's a huge group now!

AFM - Back from having a great few days away over the long weekend, and I'm 2dpo now, so just waiting, waiting..... (when are we not?!)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi vankiwi :hi: hope you had a lovely break. I'll be waiting with you in a couple of days :thumbup:

Currently I am waiting for brother in law to piss off so we can :sex:


----------



## Vankiwi

Panda - what was your Prolactin level? Did they give you a number?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Need a little reassurance if anyone has advice to give. I'm up to CD82 with no O and for unknown reasons I've gained 55 lbs in the past six months (I have definitely overeaten some, but definitely NOT enough to gain that much weight). DH is giving up on me ever O'ing an things are just SOOOO frustrating right now.

I want to go to the doctor but I'm not sure who to go to. Fertility doc? OB/Gyn? No idea what to do.

I'm really afraid I'm going to go in there and they're just going to say to lose weight before they'll do anything or blame my annolvulation on my weight. And I'm really embarrassed for being so heavy. From December to the February I gained 30 lbs. (???) Then, my weight held steady for a month and a half at the beginning of this cycle and then ballooned 20lbs in under a month. I don't know what to do. I'm feeling sick and bloated all the time and I'm really freaked out by this.

The problem is I am so, so scared to go to the doctor and I feel like they're not going to take me seriously at all and just tell me I'm a fat mess and it's all my fault. Any advice?


----------



## Melly Belly

pinksprinkles said:


> Need a little reassurance if anyone has advice to give. I'm up to CD82 with no O and for unknown reasons I've gained 55 lbs in the past six months (I have definitely overeaten some, but definitely NOT enough to gain that much weight). DH is giving up on me ever O'ing an things are just SOOOO frustrating right now.
> 
> I want to go to the doctor but I'm not sure who to go to. Fertility doc? OB/Gyn? No idea what to do.
> 
> I'm really afraid I'm going to go in there and they're just going to say to lose weight before they'll do anything or blame my annolvulation on my weight. And I'm really embarrassed for being so heavy. From December to the February I gained 30 lbs. (???) Then, my weight held steady for a month and a half at the beginning of this cycle and then ballooned 20lbs in under a month. I don't know what to do. I'm feeling sick and bloated all the time and I'm really freaked out by this.
> 
> The problem is I am so, so scared to go to the doctor and I feel like they're not going to take me seriously at all and just tell me I'm a fat mess and it's all my fault. Any advice?

Weight gain in such a large amount is definitely something you want to have checked out! And if the dr doesnt take your concerns seriously, then a different dr is in order. If you are concerned, definitely getting it checked is the best thing you can do! :hugs: keep us posted on what you find out!!


----------



## nexis

pinksprinkles said:


> Need a little reassurance if anyone has advice to give. I'm up to CD82 with no O and for unknown reasons I've gained 55 lbs in the past six months (I have definitely overeaten some, but definitely NOT enough to gain that much weight). DH is giving up on me ever O'ing an things are just SOOOO frustrating right now.
> 
> I want to go to the doctor but I'm not sure who to go to. Fertility doc? OB/Gyn? No idea what to do.
> 
> I'm really afraid I'm going to go in there and they're just going to say to lose weight before they'll do anything or blame my annolvulation on my weight. And I'm really embarrassed for being so heavy. From December to the February I gained 30 lbs. (???) Then, my weight held steady for a month and a half at the beginning of this cycle and then ballooned 20lbs in under a month. I don't know what to do. I'm feeling sick and bloated all the time and I'm really freaked out by this.
> 
> The problem is I am so, so scared to go to the doctor and I feel like they're not going to take me seriously at all and just tell me I'm a fat mess and it's all my fault. Any advice?

:hugs: to you hun. I'd go and see just like a normal GP doctor to begin with (or a fertility doctor if you can). I just saw my GP and I was also terrified that they were going to tell me it was all down to my weight and make me feel like I'm an awful person. They took me seriously and got me to have blood tests done and an ultrasound which determined that I have PCOS. My longest cycle since coming off bcp was 167 days and the doctor was happy to look into it straight away as that's obviously not normal. I completely understand your worry about what they'll say, but it won't be as bad as you're imagining. Go see them and maybe they can get the ball rolling so that you can be onto your next cycle and get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## PandaMao

Vankiwi said:


> Panda - what was your Prolactin level? Did they give you a number?

It was 19.4


----------



## PandaMao

Pinksprinkles- I would just get checked out by your GP. Really fast unexplained weight gain isn't normal. I believe it can be related to PCOS, especially an inability to lose the weight. If something is going on they can figure it out for you. I know you're worried about going in being so overweight (I know I was), but you get through it and it's worth it to figure out what's going on. I'm in the process of all that right now myself.


----------



## Jo_Bean

pinksprinkles said:


> Need a little reassurance if anyone has advice to give. I'm up to CD82 with no O and for unknown reasons I've gained 55 lbs in the past six months (I have definitely overeaten some, but definitely NOT enough to gain that much weight). DH is giving up on me ever O'ing an things are just SOOOO frustrating right now.
> 
> I want to go to the doctor but I'm not sure who to go to. Fertility doc? OB/Gyn? No idea what to do.
> 
> I'm really afraid I'm going to go in there and they're just going to say to lose weight before they'll do anything or blame my annolvulation on my weight. And I'm really embarrassed for being so heavy. From December to the February I gained 30 lbs. (???) Then, my weight held steady for a month and a half at the beginning of this cycle and then ballooned 20lbs in under a month. I don't know what to do. I'm feeling sick and bloated all the time and I'm really freaked out by this.
> 
> The problem is I am so, so scared to go to the doctor and I feel like they're not going to take me seriously at all and just tell me I'm a fat mess and it's all my fault. Any advice?

I know it's scary to go and feel all put down and patronised but why don't you go under the pretence of talking about the weight gain and the long cycle?

I can't see that you would put on 20lbs this cycle even if you had a takeaway every night! 

Tell them you want answers, stay strong and tell them from the beginning that you aren't settling for a diet conversation, it has to be more than that!

Edit - and to be blunt (it's meant in the right way) if you don't go, you could end up putting another 20lbs on before you decide enough is enough. Don't wait and then regret it when you have an even bigger problem xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## kydreamer

Hey Curvy Girls!! I am still new here and ttc for about 4 years, I'm 5'2 and about double what I should be for my weight. I know that weight plays a factor in ttc, I am basically healthy, no diabetes or high blood pressure. I eat fairly well... basically a low carb eating life style. (try to not gobble up every piece of yummy fresh bread I see, but not denying myself some either). I have no motivation to 'work out' although I do walk my very spoiled puppy(she's full grown but still my puppy) at least every other day when I can drag her out of the air conditioning. I love me and I don't often think of myself as anything other then me. I guess I feel like as long as I am eating right and not vegging out all day every day that my weight is just a number... anyways enough blabbing about myself. Happy to be here and can't wait to get to know everyone. 

Ky


----------



## Vankiwi

PandaMao said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Panda - what was your Prolactin level? Did they give you a number?
> 
> It was 19.4Click to expand...

Well your prolactin levels differ throughout your cycle, but 19.4 doesnt sounds that bad, I think it's still within normal levels but just on the higher range. I wouldn't worry about it too much unless the doc thinks it's a problem. :thumbup:


----------



## PandaMao

Vankiwi said:


> PandaMao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Panda - what was your Prolactin level? Did they give you a number?
> 
> It was 19.4Click to expand...
> 
> Well your prolactin levels differ throughout your cycle, but 19.4 doesnt sounds that bad, I think it's still within normal levels but just on the higher range. I wouldn't worry about it too much unless the doc thinks it's a problem. :thumbup:Click to expand...

It was CD 17 or 18. Something like that, but definitely before ovulation. I don't know where it shou;d be at that point, but she said it was high and she had me go back in for another blood test to see if there is a problem or it was just high that day. :shrug: I don't really know. I just know I've had blood drawn 3 times in the last month and I don't want to do anymore, lol.


----------



## PandaMao

Just had to share ladies, I'm so excited! I just got my first postive on an OPK. It's CD 32 today so I thought I just wasn't going to ovulate at all since my cycles range around 36 days. We DTD today and used conceive plus. Finally something to feel positive about what with all this testing going on and whatnot. Ok, just had to share to excitement.


----------



## kydreamer

PandaMao,

That is awesome and exciting news ;) So happy and excited for you!! 

Ky


----------



## looseygoosey

Hey Girls! I was just wondering if anyone else was suffering along with me in a really long wait for a cycle to start? I'm like day 65 now. I told my RE we would wait for one more but after that I was pretty much demanding provera. I think this is worse for me than the TWW. Grrr... come on AF!!!


----------



## frybaby2012

looseygoosey said:


> Hey Girls! I was just wondering if anyone else was suffering along with me in a really long wait for a cycle to start? I'm like day 65 now. I told my RE we would wait for one more but after that I was pretty much demanding provera. I think this is worse for me than the TWW. Grrr... come on AF!!!

I say I definitely agree with you but Im only on CD37. I just want it to come so I can start over after all my BFNs :(


----------



## Jo_Bean

kydreamer said:


> Hey Curvy Girls!! I am still new here and ttc for about 4 years, I'm 5'2 and about double what I should be for my weight. I know that weight plays a factor in ttc, I am basically healthy, no diabetes or high blood pressure. I eat fairly well... basically a low carb eating life style. (try to not gobble up every piece of yummy fresh bread I see, but not denying myself some either). I have no motivation to 'work out' although I do walk my very spoiled puppy(she's full grown but still my puppy) at least every other day when I can drag her out of the air conditioning. I love me and I don't often think of myself as anything other then me. I guess I feel like as long as I am eating right and not vegging out all day every day that my weight is just a number... anyways enough blabbing about myself. Happy to be here and can't wait to get to know everyone.
> 
> Ky

:hi: hiya. You are very welcome here my dear! Happy to have you :thumbup:



PandaMao said:


> Just had to share ladies, I'm so excited! I just got my first postive on an OPK. It's CD 32 today so I thought I just wasn't going to ovulate at all since my cycles range around 36 days. We DTD today and used conceive plus. Finally something to feel positive about what with all this testing going on and whatnot. Ok, just had to share to excitement.

Panda! :wohoo: that's fantastic news! We are ov buddies! I got my first positive opk last night and DTD with preseed :haha: we will be in the 2WW together :happydance: let's catch those eggys :thumbup: 



looseygoosey said:


> Hey Girls! I was just wondering if anyone else was suffering along with me in a really long wait for a cycle to start? I'm like day 65 now. I told my RE we would wait for one more but after that I was pretty much demanding provera. I think this is worse for me than the TWW. Grrr... come on AF!!!

Not me personally but you will find quite a few ladies in this position with you hun :thumbup::hugs: you definitely aren't alone xxxxx just wanted to reply anyway :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

Kydreamer - I've added you xx
Frybaby2012 - did you want to join us honey?


----------



## StefanieC

PandaMao and Jo_Bean - yay! better get :sex: lol.

I just wanted to ask a charting question - i've seen quite a few ladies with discarded temps, under what circumstances would you discard a temp?


----------



## Jo_Bean

I don't ever really discard my temps.

If I was going to it would be either because I had really broken sleep or was very ill, or if I had done it about 10am in the morning because I forgot or something.

I wouldn't discad it until I had taken about 3-5 days temps after that anyway, just to see if it made any difference to the overall pattern.

The only time it really makes a difference is when it's very close to ovulation. But I personally would always log in anyway as the bigger picture is rarely affected.

Do you have a particular temp you want to discard?

Edit: I've just looked at your chart and it's looking pretty good. Let's hope that temperature keeps on rising!!!! :dust:


----------



## kydreamer

Jo Bean,

Thanks for the welcome. Today is the big day for me. Going to the Dr. today will try to get back on once I get out... Can't wait to get there and get some of my many questions answered. 

Ky


----------



## StefanieC

It was the temps from 6dpo and 7dpo as I had woken up pretty much every hour during the night so my temps are probably wrong.

Do you think so? I'm really hoping it keeps going up.


----------



## Jo_Bean

kydreamer said:


> Jo Bean,
> 
> Thanks for the welcome. Today is the big day for me. Going to the Dr. today will try to get back on once I get out... Can't wait to get there and get some of my many questions answered.
> 
> Ky

Good luck at the docs hun :thumbup:



StefanieC said:


> It was the temps from 6dpo and 7dpo as I had woken up pretty much every hour during the night so my temps are probably wrong.
> 
> Do you think so? I'm really hoping it keeps going up.

I really wouldn't worry that much to be honest. Like I say, I rarely discard mine even if that is the case. They say that you need to have 3 hours sleep but I find for me, it doesn't make that much difference. 
They are highlighted in white anyway so it will stand out for you when you look back on the overall cycle. 
If it were me I would write a little note in there so if you do get a next cycle, you will be able to remember when comparing the two graphs.

On the positive thinking side of things, it could be an implantation dip! You never know!

Everyone is different but usually mine goes up and stays up until a couple of days before AF. 

Fx'd it stays up for a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry long time eg: 9 months :wohoo:


----------



## nexis

My opk's arrived today so did one earlier. There were two lines but the test line was alot lighter than the control do the packet said its negative. I'll test again tomorrow, as I've got no idea if I've already O'd or not. Hope everyone is good :)


----------



## StefanieC

I thought implantation dips are single temps that go down then go straight back up again? I did have a little spotting on 6dpo though so fx! I envy you for your seemingly unending optimism! :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I've seen charts where it can dip over a couple of days :)

thanks :blush: you should have been reading my journal yesterday :haha: it was not a good day!


----------



## StefanieC

We are all so lucky to have you hun, i've been feeling so hopeless until now. I was so positive at the start of the cycle and it has been diminishing until now. i just hope my temp goes up again tomorrow.


----------



## Jo_Bean

that's so sweet :hugs: I feel like the lucky one to have you lot!

I had major wobbles yesterday because I thought we were going to miss ov. We DTD last night and I am pretty sure (via opk, CBFM, EWCM and CP) that I am oving today.

I know I'll have a wobble in a few days too, I think it's natural as whatever we do never seems enough. But we have to keep reminding ourselves that it only takes one time! And what doesn't kill us makes us stronger. 

All the months that I've had a bfn have put me in the position now where I have lots of information about my body that I didn't have before and sooner or later it will all fall into place.

It's you lot that keep me sane though!

Big loves to the ladies xxx Look at all the love! Must be the sunshine going to our heads!!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

TWW sucks and tbh I dunno how accurate I am becauseeeee I did not use OPK's this month just purely going off of previous cycles. I did have a good amount of cramping on the o day and a little the day before. SO I hope we did it because... We are not trying in june OR august but if we slip and it happens I will still be happy >.<


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Super crampy now blah!


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies

Freaking out a little bit but just wanted to update.

The bleeding went to spotting again so I went to the docs today and told him what has been going on.

He asked me if I had taken HPT and I said yes about three days ago and it was negative. He said that as my AF is not due until today at the earliest that there is a chance I was just testing too early.

He examined me and I told him I have been having pain on my right side all day. He told me that he cannot rule out ectopic pregnancy and also said that it could be a chemical pregnancy. He has given me a thing to do a urine sample in for a HPT and I am to take that in tomorrow morning and then call on Monday to see if the results are back. If it comes up positive then we will take it from there and my thoughts are that if it is positive then this is an ectopic as I have similar symptoms to last time.

If its negative then he wants to test for infections etc.

If the pain gets worse I have to go to accident and emergency. I also have to keep note of any bleeding etc.

I am worried that even if I do the test tomorrow it is still too early to show up if its positive as my cycles are not that regular. I wish I had insisted on a blood test. 

So I am just playing the waiting game. If this pain gets any worse I am tempted to go to the out of hours clinic at the hospital and insist in a blood test or something.


----------



## kydreamer

So today at the Dr was good. Physical everything looked healthy. Getting results back in a week... Still the same weight as I was in January, which is alittle bit of a downer.... I wasn't doing anything back then and have been walking with the dog lately... and nothing... Basically, the Dr. answered all my questions and said to keep trying to eat right and exercise and she will see me in 6 weeks and we will see where we are at there... I think she is hoping that if I lose weight that I will start cycling right. Still I am feeling good about myself and moving forward. I know that I am doing everything that I can atm and that I will be doing more and more as time moves forward. In 6 weeks we will see where we are at. 

Ky


----------



## Vankiwi

Bbunny sorry you're having such a tough time, fx everything turns out ok :flower:

Jo love the new pic!! :thumbup:


----------



## bbbunny

Vankiwi said:


> Bbunny sorry you're having such a tough time, fx everything turns out ok :flower:
> 
> Jo love the new pic!! :thumbup:

Thanks Vankiwi :hugs:

Loves Jo's new pic too :flower:

After posting earlier I went to the loo and there was a huge blood clot and the pain got worse so went to the out of hours clinic at the hospital where I saw a lovely lady doc. She did a urine test and said it was negative for pregnancy and bladder infections. After examining me and talking to me for ages she said that she thinks its an ovarian problem and probably cysts. She said she cannot understand why my doc has not sent me for a scan before now as I had a similar problem last year. She said to ask to see my normal doc and ask for a blood test for my hormones and a scan to see what is going on. She offered me something that I think she called Tranexamic Acid but we agreed it was best to avoid it while TTC.

Have asked hubby if we can take this cycle off from TTC while I try and get this all sorted out and he was fine with that. So tired and still in pain so I think its pyjama time and chill out with hubby watching telly.

:hugs:


----------



## nexis

bbbunny said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> Bbunny sorry you're having such a tough time, fx everything turns out ok :flower:
> 
> Jo love the new pic!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Vankiwi :hugs:
> 
> Loves Jo's new pic too :flower:
> 
> After posting earlier I went to the loo and there was a huge blood clot and the pain got worse so went to the out of hours clinic at the hospital where I saw a lovely lady doc. She did a urine test and said it was negative for pregnancy and bladder infections. After examining me and talking to me for ages she said that she thinks its an ovarian problem and probably cysts. She said she cannot understand why my doc has not sent me for a scan before now as I had a similar problem last year. She said to ask to see my normal doc and ask for a blood test for my hormones and a scan to see what is going on. She offered me something that I think she called Tranexamic Acid but we agreed it was best to avoid it while TTC.
> 
> Have asked hubby if we can take this cycle off from TTC while I try and get this all sorted out and he was fine with that. So tired and still in pain so I think its pyjama time and chill out with hubby watching telly.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Glad the out of hours doc was more helpful. I used to be on tranexamic acid in my teens, it lessens or in some cases stops heavy bleeding. I used to have terribly heavy periods so used to have to take that and it worked well. Hope you get everything sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## wantababybad2

so af left last night...just a little spottin today. cant wait to start bd. i hope we can stick to it, but ill probably be the one to break our plan...lol. every time we say lets try i break our plan and only bd like 3 or 4 times the whole cycle, and then i say i cant consider that cycle as ttc...lol. im really goin to try my hardest to stick to our plan this cycle. 

now let me tell u about my day...ha. so its really windy in northeastern arkansas today, and we live out in the country, on a highway, but a bunch of fields around. every single time it gets windy out here i just want to call the police and tell them i found a farmers field in my house and tell them the farmer needs to come get it...lol. it gets so bad here. when u walk by my door into my kitchen u leave foot print. im like seriously. this is annoyin. and i have 2 black dogs when they come in from outside they look brown...lol. this terrible.

anyways hope we get to see some bfp soon!!


----------



## cravemyheart

Ladies. I'm wondering if my ovulation is the same as when my cycle was shorter. In which case I have a super long lp. I'm not due to ovulate until June 4th but I have ewcm and my cp is open soft and mid height. I can't get opks until the 29th and I'm afraid I'm gonna miss the surge. Is this possible? My lp would be 24 if that's the case.


----------



## kydreamer

wantababybad2 said:


> so af left last night...just a little spottin today. cant wait to start bd. i hope we can stick to it, but ill probably be the one to break our plan...lol. every time we say lets try i break our plan and only bd like 3 or 4 times the whole cycle, and then i say i cant consider that cycle as ttc...lol. im really goin to try my hardest to stick to our plan this cycle.
> 
> now let me tell u about my day...ha. so its really windy in northeastern arkansas today, and we live out in the country, on a highway, but a bunch of fields around. every single time it gets windy out here i just want to call the police and tell them i found a farmers field in my house and tell them the farmer needs to come get it...lol. it gets so bad here. when u walk by my door into my kitchen u leave foot print. im like seriously. this is annoyin. and i have 2 black dogs when they come in from outside they look brown...lol. this terrible.
> 
> anyways hope we get to see some bfp soon!!


I live in the country too and the DH likes to leave the door wide open about dust... I swear he does it so I will turn up the ac and hide under and blanket cuddled up next to him.. the mosquitoes are insane this year and while Dh and our Lovely fat puppy are in the house I seem to be the only thing on the menu.... I finally told him I would lock him out if he did it again... only so much a girl can take being eatten alive in her own house... We did live in a place where windy or not the floors were swept 20+ times a day or we woulda had dirt floors in the house... So hard to believe that DH could track in that much dirt but he did.... So I understand the frustration of having a nice clean floor and then it is completely undone in no time. 

Ky


----------



## wantababybad2

kydreamer said:


> wantababybad2 said:
> 
> 
> so af left last night...just a little spottin today. cant wait to start bd. i hope we can stick to it, but ill probably be the one to break our plan...lol. every time we say lets try i break our plan and only bd like 3 or 4 times the whole cycle, and then i say i cant consider that cycle as ttc...lol. im really goin to try my hardest to stick to our plan this cycle.
> 
> now let me tell u about my day...ha. so its really windy in northeastern arkansas today, and we live out in the country, on a highway, but a bunch of fields around. every single time it gets windy out here i just want to call the police and tell them i found a farmers field in my house and tell them the farmer needs to come get it...lol. it gets so bad here. when u walk by my door into my kitchen u leave foot print. im like seriously. this is annoyin. and i have 2 black dogs when they come in from outside they look brown...lol. this terrible.
> 
> anyways hope we get to see some bfp soon!!
> 
> 
> I live in the country too and the DH likes to leave the door wide open about dust... I swear he does it so I will turn up the ac and hide under and blanket cuddled up next to him.. the mosquitoes are insane this year and while Dh and our Lovely fat puppy are in the house I seem to be the only thing on the menu.... I finally told him I would lock him out if he did it again... only so much a girl can take being eatten alive in her own house... We did live in a place where windy or not the floors were swept 20+ times a day or we woulda had dirt floors in the house... So hard to believe that DH could track in that much dirt but he did.... So I understand the frustration of having a nice clean floor and then it is completely undone in no time.
> 
> KyClick to expand...

it is terrible. i havent really seen any mosquitoes yet. but i sure do see the sand. i have never seen anything like it.


----------



## nexis

So I did another opk this morning and got pretty much the same result. Is this still a negative? Sorry it's not a great pic. 

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/cfadabd7.jpg


----------



## Vankiwi

nexis said:


> So I did another opk this morning and got pretty much the same result. Is this still a negative? Sorry it's not a great pic.
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/cfadabd7.jpg

Still negative, but you're getting there!


----------



## nexis

Vankiwi said:


> nexis said:
> 
> 
> So I did another opk this morning and got pretty much the same result. Is this still a negative? Sorry it's not a great pic.
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y44/kattroxx/cfadabd7.jpg
> 
> Still negative, but you're getting there!Click to expand...

Would you say that judging by this I have yet to O? I guessed this would probably be another long cycle.


----------



## Vankiwi

Nexis - it's hard to know for sure, but when mine look like that I'm normally a couple of days away from O. When I first started to use OPKs, I would wonder if they were positive or not, but once you see an actual positive, there's no mistaking it!


----------



## nexis

Vankiwi said:


> Nexis - it's hard to know for sure, but when mine look like that I'm normally a couple of days away from O. When I first started to use OPKs, I would wonder if they were positive or not, but once you see an actual positive, there's no mistaking it!

Thanks :D


----------



## kydreamer

wantababybad2 said:


> it is terrible. i havent really seen any mosquitoes yet. but i sure do see the sand. i have never seen anything like it.

It might just be a Florida thing... it's been about a month and a half of them and they just drive me batty.... It's one of the few things I don't like about living inland.... Closer to the ocean they aren't as bad.... Anyways I have to go and get ready it is the BIL's Bday today and we are going out as soon as DH gets home tongith which is in like an hour and I have been a bum today.... Need to finish up my house work 

Ky


----------



## wantababybad2

kydreamer said:


> wantababybad2 said:
> 
> 
> it is terrible. i havent really seen any mosquitoes yet. but i sure do see the sand. i have never seen anything like it.
> 
> It might just be a Florida thing... it's been about a month and a half of them and they just drive me batty.... It's one of the few things I don't like about living inland.... Closer to the ocean they aren't as bad.... Anyways I have to go and get ready it is the BIL's Bday today and we are going out as soon as DH gets home tongith which is in like an hour and I have been a bum today.... Need to finish up my house work
> 
> KyClick to expand...

usually they r bad in arkansas by now...but i guess not this year. could be all this stuff the farmers r sprayin around here. i know i cant breathe. maybe the mosquitoes cant breathe either...lol.

so i went to wal mart earlier and almost convinced myself to some opks. but the packages that wal mart has only has 7 tests and they r 14 dollars. i was like :saywhat: lol. so that was a no go. forgot to temp this mornin because dh made me mad. wouldnt stop callin me and wakin me up...lol. so that makes 2 days that i have skipped. lol. i have a question. if we bd and its nowhere near time for ovulation do i still need to lay there for like 15 minutes before i get up? or does it matter? thanks! :D


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi ladies. Had my follow up at clinic today. Going to do iui and purgeon maybe July? Anyone else taken?

I found out there's a Bmi cut off for IVF, it's 40. Mines 41 but I've had steady loss the last few weeks.


----------



## PandaMao

cravemyheart said:


> Ladies. I'm wondering if my ovulation is the same as when my cycle was shorter. In which case I have a super long lp. I'm not due to ovulate until June 4th but I have ewcm and my cp is open soft and mid height. I can't get opks until the 29th and I'm afraid I'm gonna miss the surge. Is this possible? My lp would be 24 if that's the case.

Hi caravemyheart. The first half of our cycles (the follicular phase) can vary widely in length from cycle to cycle. The second half (luteal phase) is almost always the same length, varying by maybe a day or two. It's not really possible to guess when you will ovulate unless you have a rocksolid always the same length cycle. If you have ewcm and your cervix is open get to :sex:. Don't wait for the opks or you might miss O. If you're ovulating earlier than you expected then your cycle will probably be shorter this time.


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello everyone, just a flying visit as the sun is out which is a big deal over here lol! 

Hope all are well, I'm currently getting impatient waiting for AF so I can put my plans in motion. On CD34 at the moment. Just my luck! Whenever I dont want AF to turn up she does and when I do want her to, I have to wait :dohh:

:dust: to all


----------



## magic_angel

Hey ladies :wave: 
Sorry ive been MIA ive had lots to deal with and was in a pretty bad place, lots going on and was really finding it hard to deal with and then when i pulled myself out of this funk my poor boy found out that his fathers results came back and its lung cancer :cry: 
His father has lost LOADS of weight and he was pretty skinny before the weight loss, hes not sleeping at the moment so hes looking really bad lately :( hes having to jab himself in his stomach everyday with something, hes done with all the scans etc so waiting till next week to get appointment to discuss what treatments to go for etc...

Had to go to the docs on tuesday as the painkillers they gave me only gave me 2 hours of pain relief and the pain was getting so bad i couldnt get out of bed for 3 days so i now have a sick note for a month and she will see how i am with weekly appointments so shes upped the painkillers dose and tried different tablets this time but if im honest, they are stronger but thats meant to mean they work faster and last longer, but im still feeling crazy amounts of pain :( 

Anyways fella went to stay with his folks last night to get a few drinks in with his friends and parents, hes been full of cold for the past few days so its killing him but as soon as he got in this afternoon he came straight up to me and started getting frisky lol so im guessing hes feeling a little better :haha:

Hows everyone doing? sorry ive been lame with the replies, i promise i will be here more often and ill get caught up with everyone :hugs:

P.S jo loving you profile pic babe :) your gorgeous girly :) xx


----------



## MaggzieP

magic_angel said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> Sorry ive been MIA ive had lots to deal with and was in a pretty bad place, lots going on and was really finding it hard to deal with and then when i pulled myself out of this funk my poor boy found out that his fathers results came back and its lung cancer :cry:
> His father has lost LOADS of weight and he was pretty skinny before the weight loss, hes not sleeping at the moment so hes looking really bad lately :( hes having to jab himself in his stomach everyday with something, hes done with all the scans etc so waiting till next week to get appointment to discuss what treatments to go for etc...
> 
> Had to go to the docs on tuesday as the painkillers they gave me only gave me 2 hours of pain relief and the pain was getting so bad i couldnt get out of bed for 3 days so i now have a sick note for a month and she will see how i am with weekly appointments so shes upped the painkillers dose and tried different tablets this time but if im honest, they are stronger but thats meant to mean they work faster and last longer, but im still feeling crazy amounts of pain :(
> 
> Anyways fella went to stay with his folks last night to get a few drinks in with his friends and parents, hes been full of cold for the past few days so its killing him but as soon as he got in this afternoon he came straight up to me and started getting frisky lol so im guessing hes feeling a little better :haha:
> 
> Hows everyone doing? sorry ive been lame with the replies, i promise i will be here more often and ill get caught up with everyone :hugs:
> 
> P.S jo loving you profile pic babe :) your gorgeous girly :) xx

Hi so sorry to read that. My nan on my dads side lost her battle with cancer a few months ago, it's terrible for all involved. I hope your fella's dad wil make a speedy recovery and I think you are inspirational! Stay strong. X


----------



## USAF_WIFE

4 DPO not feeling a bit different so I am already negative blah!


----------



## kydreamer

wantababybad2 said:


> usually they r bad in arkansas by now...but i guess not this year. could be all this stuff the farmers r sprayin around here. i know i cant breathe. maybe the mosquitoes cant breathe either...lol.
> 
> so i went to wal mart earlier and almost convinced myself to some opks. but the packages that wal mart has only has 7 tests and they r 14 dollars. i was like :saywhat: lol. so that was a no go. forgot to temp this mornin because dh made me mad. wouldnt stop callin me and wakin me up...lol. so that makes 2 days that i have skipped. lol. i have a question. if we bd and its nowhere near time for ovulation do i still need to lay there for like 15 minutes before i get up? or does it matter? thanks! :D

Well I guess it would depend on the no where near.... if your like 7+ days out yeah I don't think it would make a difference, but me and Dh are on the do it everytime so we don't forget... (I make him stay with me and experience the 'fun' together) yeah I looked at wal mart too and they are kinda crazy.... I went to bed at 7am this morning... BIL's birthday and we left the bar at like 4 am to take him home.... (what fun that was with no drinking) and he started feeling bad... He's in a wheel-chair so I didn't want to leave him until I knew he would be able to sleep some... Big party tonight at MIL's for him and he is STILL on zero sleep.... It's gonna be a fun filled night... lol


----------



## magic_angel

MaggzieP said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :wave:
> Sorry ive been MIA ive had lots to deal with and was in a pretty bad place, lots going on and was really finding it hard to deal with and then when i pulled myself out of this funk my poor boy found out that his fathers results came back and its lung cancer :cry:
> His father has lost LOADS of weight and he was pretty skinny before the weight loss, hes not sleeping at the moment so hes looking really bad lately :( hes having to jab himself in his stomach everyday with something, hes done with all the scans etc so waiting till next week to get appointment to discuss what treatments to go for etc...
> 
> Had to go to the docs on tuesday as the painkillers they gave me only gave me 2 hours of pain relief and the pain was getting so bad i couldnt get out of bed for 3 days so i now have a sick note for a month and she will see how i am with weekly appointments so shes upped the painkillers dose and tried different tablets this time but if im honest, they are stronger but thats meant to mean they work faster and last longer, but im still feeling crazy amounts of pain :(
> 
> Anyways fella went to stay with his folks last night to get a few drinks in with his friends and parents, hes been full of cold for the past few days so its killing him but as soon as he got in this afternoon he came straight up to me and started getting frisky lol so im guessing hes feeling a little better :haha:
> 
> Hows everyone doing? sorry ive been lame with the replies, i promise i will be here more often and ill get caught up with everyone :hugs:
> 
> P.S jo loving you profile pic babe :) your gorgeous girly :) xx
> 
> Hi so sorry to read that. My nan on my dads side lost her battle with cancer a few months ago, it's terrible for all involved. I hope your fella's dad wil make a speedy recovery and I think you are inspirational! Stay strong. XClick to expand...

Hi hun, thanks for the reply :hugs: sorry to hear about your nan hun, cancer is a horrible thing :( i lost my gramps about 3 years ago and its still hard to talk about him without crying like a baby, they say it gets better with time but it is still always hard to get your head around it so im just trying to be there for him, i guess its taking my mind off things thats happening with me, GYNAE sent a letter just have to wait to get the number to make the appointment and talk about whats happenin with my ovaries and see if im only going to lose one tube and ovary or both so its scary at the moment.... 
im still in the "trying to get my head round it phase" so ive taken to crocheting like a mad woman :) ive made 3 hats, loads of flowers, and im currently working on a hoodeanie :) its a hood/beanie hat and its looking awesome but its taking a while to complete it so its keeping my mind busy :) plus i ordered loads of crochet hooks in different sizes and they came on friday so im like a child at xmas :) 

so your still waiting for af to come huh? i am so glad that ive finally finished this cycle :) 105 days was my longest cycle and i dont want one like that again.... the longest ive had to put up with was between 45-6 days so im hoping this one was a one off and i get back to regular cycles :) xxx


----------



## nexis

I'm starting to get apprehensive for my doctors appointment tomorrow. Going to get the full lowdown on the scan and the second blood results. Going to my friends later for a BBQ with DH so hoping that'll take my mind off it :)


----------



## MaggzieP

magic_angel said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :wave:
> Sorry ive been MIA ive had lots to deal with and was in a pretty bad place, lots going on and was really finding it hard to deal with and then when i pulled myself out of this funk my poor boy found out that his fathers results came back and its lung cancer :cry:
> His father has lost LOADS of weight and he was pretty skinny before the weight loss, hes not sleeping at the moment so hes looking really bad lately :( hes having to jab himself in his stomach everyday with something, hes done with all the scans etc so waiting till next week to get appointment to discuss what treatments to go for etc...
> 
> Had to go to the docs on tuesday as the painkillers they gave me only gave me 2 hours of pain relief and the pain was getting so bad i couldnt get out of bed for 3 days so i now have a sick note for a month and she will see how i am with weekly appointments so shes upped the painkillers dose and tried different tablets this time but if im honest, they are stronger but thats meant to mean they work faster and last longer, but im still feeling crazy amounts of pain :(
> 
> Anyways fella went to stay with his folks last night to get a few drinks in with his friends and parents, hes been full of cold for the past few days so its killing him but as soon as he got in this afternoon he came straight up to me and started getting frisky lol so im guessing hes feeling a little better :haha:
> 
> Hows everyone doing? sorry ive been lame with the replies, i promise i will be here more often and ill get caught up with everyone :hugs:
> 
> P.S jo loving you profile pic babe :) your gorgeous girly :) xx
> 
> Hi so sorry to read that. My nan on my dads side lost her battle with cancer a few months ago, it's terrible for all involved. I hope your fella's dad wil make a speedy recovery and I think you are inspirational! Stay strong. XClick to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, thanks for the reply :hugs: sorry to hear about your nan hun, cancer is a horrible thing :( i lost my gramps about 3 years ago and its still hard to talk about him without crying like a baby, they say it gets better with time but it is still always hard to get your head around it so im just trying to be there for him, i guess its taking my mind off things thats happening with me, GYNAE sent a letter just have to wait to get the number to make the appointment and talk about whats happenin with my ovaries and see if im only going to lose one tube and ovary or both so its scary at the moment....
> im still in the "trying to get my head round it phase" so ive taken to crocheting like a mad woman :) ive made 3 hats, loads of flowers, and im currently working on a hoodeanie :) its a hood/beanie hat and its looking awesome but its taking a while to complete it so its keeping my mind busy :) plus i ordered loads of crochet hooks in different sizes and they came on friday so im like a child at xmas :)
> 
> so your still waiting for af to come huh? i am so glad that ive finally finished this cycle :) 105 days was my longest cycle and i dont want one like that again.... the longest ive had to put up with was between 45-6 days so im hoping this one was a one off and i get back to regular cycles :) xxxClick to expand...

Hi :hugs:, yeah on CD35 atm :wacko:, so still impatiently waiting for AF to show up. 

I know lots of people say it gets better in time but for some people that time is far longer than for others imho, so I think it's important to give yourself how ever much time you need, no matter what anyone else says. No one else can know how you feel and what pain you are in. Even if you tell them, they aren't in your head so they don't really know what it's like for you. 

The crocheting is a really good idea, I was never any good at it though, always did it too tight or to loose, could never get the hang of it so I started knitting lol If we ever manage to conceive, baby will have lots of hand knitted blankets, booties, hats and jumpers :thumbup: It's good to have something to busy your mind and distract you and the Hoodeanie sounds intriguing.

I wish you good luck for your appointment and I really hope you get the outcome you want! 

Take care, hun x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Vankiwi said:


> Bbunny sorry you're having such a tough time, fx everything turns out ok :flower:
> 
> Jo love the new pic!! :thumbup:

Aah thanks :blush: thought I should show something other than my forehead :haha:



bbbunny said:


> Loves Jo's new pic too :flower:
> 
> After posting earlier I went to the loo and there was a huge blood clot and the pain got worse so went to the out of hours clinic at the hospital where I saw a lovely lady doc. She did a urine test and said it was negative for pregnancy and bladder infections. After examining me and talking to me for ages she said that she thinks its an ovarian problem and probably cysts. She said she cannot understand why my doc has not sent me for a scan before now as I had a similar problem last year. She said to ask to see my normal doc and ask for a blood test for my hormones and a scan to see what is going on. She offered me something that I think she called Tranexamic Acid but we agreed it was best to avoid it while TTC.
> 
> Have asked hubby if we can take this cycle off from TTC while I try and get this all sorted out and he was fine with that. So tired and still in pain so I think its pyjama time and chill out with hubby watching telly.
> 
> :hugs:

Hi bunny, sorry that you are having such a nightmare sweetie :( have you booked a second appointment with the docs or are you just dropping off the sample?

Thanks hun xxxx



cravemyheart said:


> Ladies. I'm wondering if my ovulation is the same as when my cycle was shorter. In which case I have a super long lp. I'm not due to ovulate until June 4th but I have ewcm and my cp is open soft and mid height. I can't get opks until the 29th and I'm afraid I'm gonna miss the surge. Is this possible? My lp would be 24 if that's the case.

Hiya. I would say that your LP will stay the same and if this is ov now, then your cycle will just be shorter xxxx



nexis said:


> So I did another opk this morning and got pretty much the same result. Is this still a negative? Sorry it's not a great pic.

Hey nexis. Are you testing more than once a day? It's just that mine went from just like yours at 07:30 in the morning, to a bit darker at 14:00, to an indisputable positive at 17:00 
The next morning it was faint again, so I would say, you'll know it when you see it and defo test in the afternoon. Apparently opk's work better with not FMU as they look for a different hormone surge. Try testing in the afternoon/evening if other signs are pointing to ov xx



MaggzieP said:


> Hello everyone, just a flying visit as the sun is out which is a big deal over here lol!
> 
> Hope all are well, I'm currently getting impatient waiting for AF so I can put my plans in motion. On CD34 at the moment. Just my luck! Whenever I dont want AF to turn up she does and when I do want her to, I have to wait :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to all

Hi maggzie :hi: maybe she's late for a reason!?!? :dust:



nexis said:


> I'm starting to get apprehensive for my doctors appointment tomorrow. Going to get the full lowdown on the scan and the second blood results. Going to my friends later for a BBQ with DH so hoping that'll take my mind off it :)

Enjoy the BBQ sweetie and try not to think about docs too much xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

magic_angel said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> Sorry ive been MIA ive had lots to deal with and was in a pretty bad place, lots going on and was really finding it hard to deal with and then when i pulled myself out of this funk my poor boy found out that his fathers results came back and its lung cancer :cry:
> His father has lost LOADS of weight and he was pretty skinny before the weight loss, hes not sleeping at the moment so hes looking really bad lately :( hes having to jab himself in his stomach everyday with something, hes done with all the scans etc so waiting till next week to get appointment to discuss what treatments to go for etc...
> 
> Had to go to the docs on tuesday as the painkillers they gave me only gave me 2 hours of pain relief and the pain was getting so bad i couldnt get out of bed for 3 days so i now have a sick note for a month and she will see how i am with weekly appointments so shes upped the painkillers dose and tried different tablets this time but if im honest, they are stronger but thats meant to mean they work faster and last longer, but im still feeling crazy amounts of pain :(
> 
> Anyways fella went to stay with his folks last night to get a few drinks in with his friends and parents, hes been full of cold for the past few days so its killing him but as soon as he got in this afternoon he came straight up to me and started getting frisky lol so im guessing hes feeling a little better :haha:
> 
> Hows everyone doing? sorry ive been lame with the replies, i promise i will be here more often and ill get caught up with everyone :hugs:
> 
> P.S jo loving you profile pic babe :) your gorgeous girly :) xx

Thanks magic xx

Sorry to hear you've been going through it a bit :hugs: 
Really sad news about your bloke's dad :sad1: 
Sending you lots of love chick xxxxxx


----------



## MaggzieP

Jo_Bean said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, just a flying visit as the sun is out which is a big deal over here lol!
> 
> Hope all are well, I'm currently getting impatient waiting for AF so I can put my plans in motion. On CD34 at the moment. Just my luck! Whenever I dont want AF to turn up she does and when I do want her to, I have to wait :dohh:
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> Hi maggzie :hi: maybe she's late for a reason!?!? :dust:Click to expand...

Hi :hi: well I'm thinking it could be the weight loss making my cycles longer. When I had the 36 day cycle I thought it could be that but the doc reminded that weight loss can do that and sure enough AF did turn up :( 

Plus whenever she does take a while to visit I always get my hopes up and then I'm disappointed, even though I say I won't get my hopes up again I always do... So I'm being quite pessimistic about it this time around. 

I'm just getting annoyed with waiting to start the ball rolling with the soy lol!

:dust:


----------



## mommyof2reyes

Ok ladies I am back. I haven't been on in a while because I have had a BAD cold. I was also spotting very slightly last week. Not enough to fill a 1/4 of a pad in 5 days. Well finally I have a strong tugging in my belly and my BBs are huge. (more than usual) Last night at my birthday party I couldn't hardly eat. Well today while shopping I decided to buy a HPT. I am on CD 40. I thought last week was AF but I didn't count it now. I got a faint :bfp:! I can't believe my eyes! I will test in a few days again to see if it gets darker. The pics turned out horrible. There is one on TWW section if you care to look. I think I ovulated really late. I keep using the same brand and get a stark white control area. This time there is a light pink almost invisible line. I asked my 7 year old if he saw anything and he said yes a line. I am in complete shock. This was my first real period since being off depo shot. I have been off for exactly 1 year.


----------



## BabyDeacon

well hello im in Curvy ladies (from last year) im now TTC2, i lost all my pregnancy weight plus more but still curvy... can i join even though im TTC?


----------



## Vankiwi

Mommyof2reyes - congrats!!! Hope it keeps getting darker!! I had my birthday party last night too, my birthday was on the 25th.

Nexis - I know it's nervewracking, just try to concentrate on if they do find that you need a little "help", they can give it to you and you can get your BFP! 

Magic - so sorry to hear about your FIL. Hard to deal with everything all at once isn't it! Fx you and him both get good news soon.

AFM - I'm 6dpo now, and my temp yesterday and today has been the highest it's ever been since I started charting. I'm hoping it's a good sign!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

mommyof2reyes said:


> Ok ladies I am back. I haven't been on in a while because I have had a BAD cold. I was also spotting very slightly last week. Not enough to fill a 1/4 of a pad in 5 days. Well finally I have a strong tugging in my belly and my BBs are huge. (more than usual) Last night at my birthday party I couldn't hardly eat. Well today while shopping I decided to buy a HPT. I am on CD 40. I thought last week was AF but I didn't count it now. I got a faint :bfp:! I can't believe my eyes! I will test in a few days again to see if it gets darker. The pics turned out horrible. There is one on TWW section if you care to look. I think I ovulated really late. I keep using the same brand and get a stark white control area. This time there is a light pink almost invisible line. I asked my 7 year old if he saw anything and he said yes a line. I am in complete shock. This was my first real period since being off depo shot. I have been off for exactly 1 year.

EEEPPP!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:

i was on depo and it took ages too!!!! but YAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## mommyof2reyes

Vankiwi said:


> Mommyof2reyes - congrats!!! Hope it keeps getting darker!! I had my birthday party last night too, my birthday was on the 25th.
> 
> Nexis - I know it's nervewracking, just try to concentrate on if they do find that you need a little "help", they can give it to you and you can get your BFP!
> 
> Magic - so sorry to hear about your FIL. Hard to deal with everything all at once isn't it! Fx you and him both get good news soon.
> 
> AFM - I'm 6dpo now, and my temp yesterday and today has been the highest it's ever been since I started charting. I'm hoping it's a good sign!!

My birthday is on the 25th also! I turned 27. Happy Belated Birthday to you! Thanks! 



BabyDeacon said:


> mommyof2reyes said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I am back. I haven't been on in a while because I have had a BAD cold. I was also spotting very slightly last week. Not enough to fill a 1/4 of a pad in 5 days. Well finally I have a strong tugging in my belly and my BBs are huge. (more than usual) Last night at my birthday party I couldn't hardly eat. Well today while shopping I decided to buy a HPT. I am on CD 40. I thought last week was AF but I didn't count it now. I got a faint :bfp:! I can't believe my eyes! I will test in a few days again to see if it gets darker. The pics turned out horrible. There is one on TWW section if you care to look. I think I ovulated really late. I keep using the same brand and get a stark white control area. This time there is a light pink almost invisible line. I asked my 7 year old if he saw anything and he said yes a line. I am in complete shock. This was my first real period since being off depo shot. I have been off for exactly 1 year.
> 
> EEEPPP!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> i was on depo and it took ages too!!!! but YAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAClick to expand...


Thanks! I still am in shock. I keep looking at the stick and it hasn't changed any. I don't know how I am gonna tell DH. Last time I bought a pack of diapers and a pair of tiny socks and told him he was going to need them. He said no I don't its not for me. I told him yes in about 8 months and his mouth flew open and he dropped the bag. :haha:


----------



## bbbunny

Congrats on the BFP that is great news :hugs:

Hasn't the weather been great this weekend, I wish it would last!!

I am booked in on Tuesday with my regular doc to tell her about what has been going on and that the hospital doc said I needed to be sent for a scan and blood tests. I really hope that she agrees so I can get this sorted out. Fingers crossed the bleeding has basically stopped but I still have a bit of pain and just feel generally bloated and uncomfortable. Even my neck aches which I do not think is supposed to be a symptom but I have found a few posts from people over the internet who have ovarian cysts and complain of neck pain.

Hate, hate, hate needles so not looking forward to blood test if I have to have one but I have had the feeling my hormones are a bit out of whack for a while now. 

I think we will deffo be having this cycle off from TTC which in some ways makes me feel like we are wasting it but in other ways after the cycle from hell it will be a relief.

@nexis thanks for the support and good luck at the docs :hugs:

@wantababybad hope the weather has been better for you this weekend :flower:

@lawyerchick good luck with getting to the BMI you need

@magic I am really feeling for you right now. I truly hope everything goes well for you :hugs:

@jo thanks for the support hope you are doing well :hugs:

Sorry to anyone I missed and welcome to the new ladies feel free to tell us all about yourselves and how your journey has been so far. We are all here to talk about anything TTC, weight loss or just life in general. I think you will find that we are a really supportive bunch who are here to help each other.:hugs:


----------



## mommyof2reyes

bbbunny said:


> Congrats on the BFP that is great news :hugs:
> 
> Hasn't the weather been great this weekend, I wish it would last!!
> 
> I am booked in on Tuesday with my regular doc to tell her about what has been going on and that the hospital doc said I needed to be sent for a scan and blood tests. I really hope that she agrees so I can get this sorted out. Fingers crossed the bleeding has basically stopped but I still have a bit of pain and just feel generally bloated and uncomfortable. Even my neck aches which I do not think is supposed to be a symptom but I have found a few posts from people over the internet who have ovarian cysts and complain of neck pain.
> 
> Hate, hate, hate needles so not looking forward to blood test if I have to have one but I have had the feeling my hormones are a bit out of whack for a while now.
> 
> I think we will deffo be having this cycle off from TTC which in some ways makes me feel like we are wasting it but in other ways after the cycle from hell it will be a relief.
> 
> @nexis thanks for the support and good luck at the docs :hugs:
> 
> @wantababybad hope the weather has been better for you this weekend :flower:
> 
> @lawyerchick good luck with getting to the BMI you need
> 
> @magic I am really feeling for you right now. I truly hope everything goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> @jo thanks for the support hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed and welcome to the new ladies feel free to tell us all about yourselves and how your journey has been so far. We are all here to talk about anything TTC, weight loss or just life in general. I think you will find that we are a really supportive bunch who are here to help each other.:hugs:

I really hope she agrees with you also! Good luck! Hopefully she can get you sorted out and know where you need to go from here. Thanks I hope it gets a little darker on the next one. I can see it and DS can see it but it didn't show on pics. The weather here in Mexico is crazy right now. It goes from like 75-85 then in the afternoon it goes down to like 50-60 and rains. We even have frost some nights that is killing our corn.


----------



## DragonflyWing

I started temping and using OPKs this month, and I swear, it just makes it all harder to figure out! Previously, I was doing NFP and tracking CM only, and it seemed a lot easier that way.

FF says I ovulated on the 23rd based on temp. I never got a positive OPK (not even a faint second line), so the crosshairs are dotted lines. Now, I'm getting copious ewcm, and the test line on the OPK showed up and is getting darker. I'm hoping it means that I haven't ovulated yet, because if I did O last Wednesday, we didn't get very much BD in. OPK still isn't positive, but I have high hopes for tomorrow!

Now DH just needs to get home so we can :sex:!


----------



## BBWttc29

How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn


----------



## looseygoosey

BBWttc29 said:


> How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn

I know how you feel it's like my cousin just found out she was pregnant and her home life with her fiance is less than ok to bring a child into, he is physically and verbally abusive to her... and it just makes you wonder. :wacko:

But you just have to keep in mind that everything happens for a reason, and no matter what you believe in God, Buddha, the cosmos, your pet rock, whatever there is a plan out there for you. Keep the faith girl and keep your head up we will get those BFPs!!!


----------



## wantababybad2

bbbunny said:


> Congrats on the BFP that is great news :hugs:
> 
> Hasn't the weather been great this weekend, I wish it would last!!
> 
> I am booked in on Tuesday with my regular doc to tell her about what has been going on and that the hospital doc said I needed to be sent for a scan and blood tests. I really hope that she agrees so I can get this sorted out. Fingers crossed the bleeding has basically stopped but I still have a bit of pain and just feel generally bloated and uncomfortable. Even my neck aches which I do not think is supposed to be a symptom but I have found a few posts from people over the internet who have ovarian cysts and complain of neck pain.
> 
> Hate, hate, hate needles so not looking forward to blood test if I have to have one but I have had the feeling my hormones are a bit out of whack for a while now.
> 
> I think we will deffo be having this cycle off from TTC which in some ways makes me feel like we are wasting it but in other ways after the cycle from hell it will be a relief.
> 
> @nexis thanks for the support and good luck at the docs :hugs:
> 
> @wantababybad hope the weather has been better for you this weekend :flower:
> 
> @lawyerchick good luck with getting to the BMI you need
> 
> @magic I am really feeling for you right now. I truly hope everything goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> @jo thanks for the support hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed and welcome to the new ladies feel free to tell us all about yourselves and how your journey has been so far. We are all here to talk about anything TTC, weight loss or just life in general. I think you will find that we are a really supportive bunch who are here to help each other.:hugs:

it has been better. but i have been workin all weekend...ha. i pulled a double today and i thought i was goin croke...lol. it was so hot. it has been over 100 here for the past 2 days. and im a carhop at sonic...oh my gosh it has been hot!! other than that its great, but not so great with the bbt and our "every other day plan". we skipped 2 days..lol. and i havent took my temp in a few days either. i have a commitment issue with tiny things like that. if its a relationship, an animal, a child, a job, school, or shoppin i can commit to it. other than that forget it...lol. this is goin to be so hard!! and i have just been too tired to do any bd.


----------



## nexis

Congratulations mommyof2reyes!


----------



## nexis

Just back from the doctors, definitely PCOS, testosterone was normal last blood test though. GP can't prescribe me anything so being referred to gynae as she said they could prescribe me metformin :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

MaggzieP said:


> Hi :hi: well I'm thinking it could be the weight loss making my cycles longer. When I had the 36 day cycle I thought it could be that but the doc reminded that weight loss can do that and sure enough AF did turn up :(
> 
> Plus whenever she does take a while to visit I always get my hopes up and then I'm disappointed, even though I say I won't get my hopes up again I always do... So I'm being quite pessimistic about it this time around.
> 
> I'm just getting annoyed with waiting to start the ball rolling with the soy lol!
> 
> :dust:

Are you charting at all Maggzie? 



mommyof2reyes said:


> Ok ladies I am back. I haven't been on in a while because I have had a BAD cold. I was also spotting very slightly last week. Not enough to fill a 1/4 of a pad in 5 days. Well finally I have a strong tugging in my belly and my BBs are huge. (more than usual) Last night at my birthday party I couldn't hardly eat. Well today while shopping I decided to buy a HPT. I am on CD 40. I thought last week was AF but I didn't count it now. I got a faint :bfp:! I can't believe my eyes! I will test in a few days again to see if it gets darker. The pics turned out horrible. There is one on TWW section if you care to look. I think I ovulated really late. I keep using the same brand and get a stark white control area. This time there is a light pink almost invisible line. I asked my 7 year old if he saw anything and he said yes a line. I am in complete shock. This was my first real period since being off depo shot. I have been off for exactly 1 year.

Happy birthday and happy bfp!!!!
I am going to check it out in the tww section, let me know when you are sure and I'll add you to the first page!!!!



BabyDeacon said:


> well hello im in Curvy ladies (from last year) im now TTC2, i lost all my pregnancy weight plus more but still curvy... can i join even though im TTC?

:hi: honey! Welcome :hugs: of course you can join, we don't care what stage you are at! Just come in in :D



Vankiwi said:


> AFM - I'm 6dpo now, and my temp yesterday and today has been the highest it's ever been since I started charting. I'm hoping it's a good sign!!

:wohoo: loving the temp rise! Keep on going up please temp! :dust:



bbbunny said:


> Congrats on the BFP that is great news :hugs:
> 
> Hasn't the weather been great this weekend, I wish it would last!!
> 
> I am booked in on Tuesday with my regular doc to tell her about what has been going on and that the hospital doc said I needed to be sent for a scan and blood tests. I really hope that she agrees so I can get this sorted out. Fingers crossed the bleeding has basically stopped but I still have a bit of pain and just feel generally bloated and uncomfortable. Even my neck aches which I do not think is supposed to be a symptom but I have found a few posts from people over the internet who have ovarian cysts and complain of neck pain.
> 
> Hate, hate, hate needles so not looking forward to blood test if I have to have one but I have had the feeling my hormones are a bit out of whack for a while now.
> 
> I think we will deffo be having this cycle off from TTC which in some ways makes me feel like we are wasting it but in other ways after the cycle from hell it will be a relief.
> 
> @nexis thanks for the support and good luck at the docs :hugs:
> 
> @wantababybad hope the weather has been better for you this weekend :flower:
> 
> @lawyerchick good luck with getting to the BMI you need
> 
> @magic I am really feeling for you right now. I truly hope everything goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> @jo thanks for the support hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed and welcome to the new ladies feel free to tell us all about yourselves and how your journey has been so far. We are all here to talk about anything TTC, weight loss or just life in general. I think you will find that we are a really supportive bunch who are here to help each other.:hugs:

Hey bunny - I hope that it isn't anything bad and that it's actually a weird way of finding out you actually have a bean in there :hugs:
Sometimes it's good to have a bit of time off though, it helps you gain perspective of why you are doing this ttc business. Remind yourselves that you love each other's company and that you only want a baby because it will be yours to share and something you've done together. It will all happen in the end, I know it! :hugs:



DragonflyWing said:


> I started temping and using OPKs this month, and I swear, it just makes it all harder to figure out! Previously, I was doing NFP and tracking CM only, and it seemed a lot easier that way.
> 
> FF says I ovulated on the 23rd based on temp. I never got a positive OPK (not even a faint second line), so the crosshairs are dotted lines. Now, I'm getting copious ewcm, and the test line on the OPK showed up and is getting darker. I'm hoping it means that I haven't ovulated yet, because if I did O last Wednesday, we didn't get very much BD in. OPK still isn't positive, but I have high hopes for tomorrow!
> 
> Now DH just needs to get home so we can :sex:!

Make sure you do the opk in the afternoon or evening honey - otherwise you could miss the surge xxx

And, it will get easier and less confusing when it all becomes second nature. sometimes FF gets it wrong, if you detect ov on an opk it should change it for you.



nexis said:


> Just back from the doctors, definitely PCOS, testosterone was normal last blood test though. GP can't prescribe me anything so being referred to gynae as she said they could prescribe me metformin :happydance:

Sorry to hear that babe, but the positive is that now you know and the referral will help and you can get to take something to help with ovulation! :yipee: :hugs2:


----------



## Magan85

Hi Ladies! Ive been slacking in here latley. Ive been really busy. The house is almost all set up! Just have a few odd boxs of things that we arent sure where to put the stuff yet.. we really downsized! Moved from a 5 bedroom farm house to a 2 bedroom "city" house. But at least we can say its OURS! hehe.. I've also been busy with fundraising for a big event coming up called "Relay for Life" for the Canadian Cancer Society. Not knowing anything about it this year I put a team together for the event after my brothers fiancee was diagnosed with breast cancer. Ive also been busy with work had one of my clients spend the entire weekend at my house from friday morning to last night and I am just super exausted today! 
I still have no clue whats been going on with my health all my doctor has told me is that my white blood count is really high for the last 4 times that ive had blood tests done. They said that my ultra sound came back normal so I took that as an ok to continue with TTC since I was afraid id need surgery after hearing the results lol. Now im starting to wonder if my white blood count has always been high. Do you ladies think that could be whats stopping me from concieving? Im wondering of they are killing all the little spermies before they get to where they are supposed to go. I have another drs appointment tomorrow so I am going to ask her. 

Btw congrats on the BFP's that I have missed!


----------



## mommyof2reyes

Thanks Jo and Nexis! I will let everyone know when I test again to confirm. I will post crazy signs and a pic when/if I get a better test. I pretty much know its right. I feel terrible like my other pregnancies and my lower abd is really heavy/sore. I have nausea bad and I can't eat anything. Thats what made me test again. My pic on TWW is awful. Hopefully I will be able to get a better one soon.


----------



## BBWttc29

looseygoosey said:


> BBWttc29 said:
> 
> 
> How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn
> 
> I know how you feel it's like my cousin just found out she was pregnant and her home life with her fiance is less than ok to bring a child into, he is physically and verbally abusive to her... and it just makes you wonder. :wacko:
> 
> But you just have to keep in mind that everything happens for a reason, and no matter what you believe in God, Buddha, the cosmos, your pet rock, whatever there is a plan out there for you. Keep the faith girl and keep your head up we will get those BFPs!!!Click to expand...

Thank you. I know some days are just harder than others. Maybe it's also my age I'm 30 and am more than ready for a baby. Hopefully it will happen soon


----------



## MaggzieP

Jo_Bean said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> Hi :hi: well I'm thinking it could be the weight loss making my cycles longer. When I had the 36 day cycle I thought it could be that but the doc reminded that weight loss can do that and sure enough AF did turn up :(
> 
> Plus whenever she does take a while to visit I always get my hopes up and then I'm disappointed, even though I say I won't get my hopes up again I always do... So I'm being quite pessimistic about it this time around.
> 
> I'm just getting annoyed with waiting to start the ball rolling with the soy lol!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Are you charting at all Maggzie?Click to expand...

:hi:

No, I haven't been, no... we were NTNP since my hospitalisation in December but we are resuming TTC next cycle, when AF finally shows up. CD36.

I'm going to start all that up again from CD1... I have been checking BBT, CM and take a peek at my microscope now and then since April, no news there. 

Today: BBT 37.1 Celsius which is normal for me, CM is wet but not EW and microscope shows possibly fertile but no ferning. 

:dust: to all

ps, mommyof2reyes congratulations on your :bfp:


----------



## magic_angel

@ maggzieP


> Hi :hugs:, yeah on CD35 atm :wacko:, so still impatiently waiting for AF to show up.
> 
> I know lots of people say it gets better in time but for some people that time is far longer than for others imho, so I think it's important to give yourself how ever much time you need, no matter what anyone else says. No one else can know how you feel and what pain you are in. Even if you tell them, they aren't in your head so they don't really know what it's like for you.
> 
> The crocheting is a really good idea, I was never any good at it though, always did it too tight or to loose, could never get the hang of it so I started knitting lol If we ever manage to conceive, baby will have lots of hand knitted blankets, booties, hats and jumpers :thumbup: It's good to have something to busy your mind and distract you and the Hoodeanie sounds intriguing.
> 
> I wish you good luck for your appointment and I really hope you get the outcome you want!
> 
> Take care, hun x

Hey :) what are your normal cycle lengths like? waiting is the worst because we are our own worst enemies lol im just so glad i learnt to do crochet, i tried knitting but i really was crap at it so this seems to suit me :) Went in for a walk to town with fella today, he got himself a bass/accoustic guitar as a treat then took me into the little shop that sells wool, crochet hooks etc :) he got me 7 different coloured wool :) now i have 2 massive bags full of stuff lol :happydance:
Thanks hun im prepared for what ever they throw at me :) 
:hugs: x



Vankiwi said:


> Mommyof2reyes - congrats!!! Hope it keeps getting darker!! I had my birthday party last night too, my birthday was on the 25th.
> 
> Nexis - I know it's nervewracking, just try to concentrate on if they do find that you need a little "help", they can give it to you and you can get your BFP!
> 
> Magic - so sorry to hear about your FIL. Hard to deal with everything all at once isn't it! Fx you and him both get good news soon.
> 
> AFM - I'm 6dpo now, and my temp yesterday and today has been the highest it's ever been since I started charting. I'm hoping it's a good sign!!

Happy birthday hun :) sorry im being lame with replying at the moment and keeping in touch with everyone, ive had so much going on im just trying to get everything back to normal and im finally sorted :) prepared for everything that is thrown at me now :) hope everythings good with you :) whats been happening with you? what have i missed :hugs:



mommyof2reyes said:


> Ok ladies I am back. I haven't been on in a while because I have had a BAD cold. I was also spotting very slightly last week. Not enough to fill a 1/4 of a pad in 5 days. Well finally I have a strong tugging in my belly and my BBs are huge. (more than usual) Last night at my birthday party I couldn't hardly eat. Well today while shopping I decided to buy a HPT. I am on CD 40. I thought last week was AF but I didn't count it now. I got a faint :bfp:! I can't believe my eyes! I will test in a few days again to see if it gets darker. The pics turned out horrible. There is one on TWW section if you care to look. I think I ovulated really late. I keep using the same brand and get a stark white control area. This time there is a light pink almost invisible line. I asked my 7 year old if he saw anything and he said yes a line. I am in complete shock. This was my first real period since being off depo shot. I have been off for exactly 1 year.

:happydance::happydance: CONGRATS :happydance::happydance: im loving this :BFP: count is climbing high :)



bbbunny said:


> Congrats on the BFP that is great news :hugs:
> 
> Hasn't the weather been great this weekend, I wish it would last!!
> 
> I am booked in on Tuesday with my regular doc to tell her about what has been going on and that the hospital doc said I needed to be sent for a scan and blood tests. I really hope that she agrees so I can get this sorted out. Fingers crossed the bleeding has basically stopped but I still have a bit of pain and just feel generally bloated and uncomfortable. Even my neck aches which I do not think is supposed to be a symptom but I have found a few posts from people over the internet who have ovarian cysts and complain of neck pain.
> 
> Hate, hate, hate needles so not looking forward to blood test if I have to have one but I have had the feeling my hormones are a bit out of whack for a while now.
> 
> I think we will deffo be having this cycle off from TTC which in some ways makes me feel like we are wasting it but in other ways after the cycle from hell it will be a relief.
> 
> @nexis thanks for the support and good luck at the docs :hugs:
> 
> @wantababybad hope the weather has been better for you this weekend :flower:
> 
> @lawyerchick good luck with getting to the BMI you need
> 
> @magic I am really feeling for you right now. I truly hope everything goes well for you :hugs:
> 
> @jo thanks for the support hope you are doing well :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed and welcome to the new ladies feel free to tell us all about yourselves and how your journey has been so far. We are all here to talk about anything TTC, weight loss or just life in general. I think you will find that we are a really supportive bunch who are here to help each other.:hugs:

Aww huni :hugs: sorry ive not been around but im back now and here to supply massive amounts of :hugs: looks like me, you and nexis is going through the same thing at the moment :( it is just another slight obsticle in our way but we've climbed so many already so whats one more aye :hugs: we will come out stronger i promise, Im petrified of needles so you have my total sympathy babe :hugs: here if you need to chat hun xx



BBWttc29 said:


> How do you not get discouraged I'm in my 2nd month of trying. Af is due soon and I have cramps they feel like at so i doubt I will get my BFP this month..and I guess I'm kinda sad my sister has 2 kids who she pays no attention to and then she just had a miscarriage my thing is if you d t pay attention tithe kids you ave why would you be so careless to get pregnant again. I mean I'm sad that she had a mc but makes mwonder all I want is one baby when is it my turn

:hugs: hun its hard but you have to find ways to distract yourself or you will go crazy, trust me after 2 years ttc its hard when your body doesnt want to do the things you want it to do. All you really can do is just try to prepare your body as much as you can and try not to stress because its well known that stress can cause havoc with ttc and a lot of women find that when they actually stop thinking about it and obsessing about it, it happens naturally... it doesnt just happen in the movies hun, try not to beat yourself up about things.
A baby will come when they think we are ready, not when we think we are ready :hugs: it will happen hun just try to enjoy things more because you want the birth story to be a happy one :) i really dont want to have to tell my teenager that he/she was a complete pain in the arse and was nothing but hassle from the get go lol i wanna be able to say we enjoyed the experience and we did everything in our power to have them, take up crocheting and become a happy hooker like we are :D :happydance:



nexis said:


> Just back from the doctors, definitely PCOS, testosterone was normal last blood test though. GP can't prescribe me anything so being referred to gynae as she said they could prescribe me metformin :happydance:

Sorry to hear your news hun :hugs: we are in the same boat so im here for lots of :hugs: we can now move on from the "not knowing" to get treatment and then start back on the TTC train together :) waiting on the appointment number from gynae then ill know more, hope everything goes ok for you hun :hugs: here if you need a chat x

SORRY about the mammoth message, i know i missed a whole heap of people so im sorry, 
Hi and Welcome to all the new ladies :wave: good to see the group is getting a lot bigger :) 
LOVING the :BFP: list is getting longer :) gives me lots of hope :)

What have i missed? ive been really lame at coming on and keeping in touch and im sorry but im back now so be good to get to know all the new ladies :happydance:

@josephine :hugs: where you hiding girly, hope everythings good :) hows the groin doing? xx

@jo-bean fella got me LOADS of wool and crocheting stuff :) i have markers now so i can make baby booties :) or at least try to :)

Im booked in to the blood bank on the 6th of june, i know im scared of needles but im biting the bullet and im goin to do it :) i figured that its my birthday that day so im going to be really happy so it might make it a little easier to deal with :) plus ive been told there is a demand for my blood type too as not many people with AB negative blood donate and only 1% of the population have AB neg blood which i didnt know, me, my mum and my sister all have AB negative blood which is cool :) i used to give her blood transfusions when i was a kid but developed the phobia when i was 8 and a horrible doctor came at me with a needle and i fainted. been a wimp ever since lol
Going to upload a photo of my new crochet hats for you to see :) still learning :)


----------



## magic_angel

[IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/S1053234.jpg[/IMG]

The white thing with the frills is a bowl ive made for my bits and bobs :) was a hat gone wrong but didnt want to unravel it all lol


----------



## BabyDeacon

magic_angel said:


> [IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/S1053234.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The white thing with the frills is a bowl ive made for my bits and bobs :) was a hat gone wrong but didnt want to unravel it all lol

if i have a girl next this is what i have to HAVE!!!! lol


----------



## magic_angel

BabyDeacon said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> [IMG]https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/S1053234.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> The white thing with the frills is a bowl ive made for my bits and bobs :) was a hat gone wrong but didnt want to unravel it all lol
> 
> if i have a girl next this is what i have to HAVE!!!! lolClick to expand...

:haha: yeh i kinda need to do some boys stuff dont i lol looks like im obsessed and just want a little girl lol i keep saying to fella that our daughter wont be able to wear them if she has a normal shaped head lol i just have to make them perfect now lol im going to do a boys hat next after ive finished my Hoodeenie lol its taking forever :)


----------



## magic_angel

P/s im sorry fella's boxers are in the picture lmao i only just noticed now :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Looking good magic :thumbup: so proud of my little protege :haha:


----------



## magic_angel

Jo_Bean said:


> Looking good magic :thumbup: so proud of my little protege :haha:

:happydance: its all thanks to you hun, i probably would have just wanted to learn but never done anything about it... no that im practicing all the different stitches and different tricks i can keep re-doing them, ive got more bright colours and neutral colours so im going to do a boys hat next in some toned down colour, i look a little obsessive with all the girly colours lol can ya tell what i want lol :haha:


----------



## MaggzieP

magic_angel said:


> @ maggzieP
> 
> 
> Hi :hugs:, yeah on CD35 atm :wacko:, so still impatiently waiting for AF to show up.
> 
> I know lots of people say it gets better in time but for some people that time is far longer than for others imho, so I think it's important to give yourself how ever much time you need, no matter what anyone else says. No one else can know how you feel and what pain you are in. Even if you tell them, they aren't in your head so they don't really know what it's like for you.
> 
> The crocheting is a really good idea, I was never any good at it though, always did it too tight or to loose, could never get the hang of it so I started knitting lol If we ever manage to conceive, baby will have lots of hand knitted blankets, booties, hats and jumpers :thumbup: It's good to have something to busy your mind and distract you and the Hoodeanie sounds intriguing.
> 
> I wish you good luck for your appointment and I really hope you get the outcome you want!
> 
> Take care, hun x
> 
> Hey :) what are your normal cycle lengths like? waiting is the worst because we are our own worst enemies lol im just so glad i learnt to do crochet, i tried knitting but i really was crap at it so this seems to suit me :) Went in for a walk to town with fella today, he got himself a bass/accoustic guitar as a treat then took me into the little shop that sells wool, crochet hooks etc :) he got me 7 different coloured wool :) now i have 2 massive bags full of stuff lol :happydance:
> Thanks hun im prepared for what ever they throw at me :)
> :hugs: xClick to expand...

:hi:

To be honest, I have no idea, they have always been irregular. In January and February this year I had 28 day cycles, a 36 day cycle in March and 31 days in April. Before that it was every 28 days but only because it was controlled by the Norethisterone and before that about every two weeks since having the implant removed. When I had it in or was on the pill, I was being visited by AF continuously with a dry gap of around 3 days a month for the year they made me wait to have it out! :nope:

It was nice of him to get you all that, my OH complains if I want wool etc, even though he knits as well :dohh: I love the pics, those are really great! :thumbup: wish I had the ability to do things like that. I can only cast on, knit rows and cast off, so I'm good at blankets :happydance: but not much else! lol

Can he already play guitar or does he want to learn? I have an electric lead guitar I was learning to play while in college but ended up not being able to afford to continue the lessons so I can only play chords, a chorus to one song, a scale and I can tune it by ear hahaha! I also have a keyboard I taught myself to play and two drumkits (which we are selling as we have no room for them :cry: - I'm more of a drummer than and guitarist or pianist). I think being able to do something constructive like crocheting and/ or creative like playing the guitar is a great thing, especially when you're trying to keep yourself occupied. 

:hugs:


----------



## magic_angel

hi hun, he already plays, he has a bass guitar but has always wanted a bass/accoustic so he treated himself :) he got me an accoustic 2 years ago for xmas and has been teaching me, he didnt tell me he was teaching me all the bass versions to songs so no i can play them on a bass too, hes given me his very first bass guitar that he had in college when i first met him in 2000, i very young 17/18 years old :) we had a crush on each other all those years ago and only took us 10 years to get together :) i remember watching him play it in college so im chuffed i now have them both :) self teaching at the moment and its not going too badly :) hes in a rock band :) so ive been their bands photographer for 3 and a half years :) 
Tell me about it with the irregular periods mine have always been all over the place, i always knew there was a reason behind it, then they started regulating to every 30 days on the dot for 9 months, then this one threw me right off, now i have a reason behind it im just glad it wasnts me being crazy lol, hope they start to regulate for you hun, its a pain when they dont....

i was exactly the same with knitting, i couldnt even get a perfect square for patching a blanket..... they turned out triangle lol so im glad i can do loads with crochet, you should really start it up again hun, you tube is fabulous for learning different things, i have found a few videos that taught me loads and were so easy to follow :) i like being a Happy Hooker :happydance: wont be giving it up anytime soon as it really does take my mind away from everything and anything and i just focus on crotcheting to the point where i am in the zone and when i check the clock its 5 am and ive been at it for hours lol
ive fallen asleep doing a hat and woke up to look at this mess i had tried to create whilst actually being asleep lol

Your quite the little musician arnt you :) i can play the keyboard a little, but i find i pick things up quite quickly if i put my mind to things so i try a bit of everything and ive found keyboard and guitar are the ones i prefer.... i wouldnt dare pick up sticks and try and have a go at drums because i get too carried away and break them lol


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP I had the same problem with the implant even though that was their solution to stop me bleeding all the time so I had mine taken out too but had to wait til I'd had it over a year to 'let it settle down' which it never did. I was taking noresthiterone too to stop it. I'm so glad its behind me now. Now I just have to deal with the opposite as I have quite long cycles lol. The things our bodies challenge us with!


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies :flower:

Just got back from the Docs and this is how it went down.

I rehearsed what I was going to say about 3 times on the way up there so that I wouldn't leave anything out but when I was sat in front of her she seemed to rush me as if she hadn't got time to listen to the whole thing. I told her the doc at the out of hours clinic said I needed a scan and a blood test for hormones. She agreed with the scan but not the hormones (something about it being useless at my age :shrug: ) She seemed unconcerned that I had been having real trouble going for a pee for 2 days and I started to wonder if she realised that the problems were connected but I thought it was better not to tell her to get google up on her computer so I could show her :winkwink:

She is sending me for a scan and she said it will be a couple of weeks before I get the letter through. Then she asked me if I smoked and I said yes and she didn't seem impressed that I ha cut down from 20 to 13 a day. She said I needed to stop and it wasn't until afterwards that I wondered why the scan and smoking were connected :shrug:

She asked me if we were TTC and I said yes for about 3 months and that we had tried a little last year too. She said she wanted me to wait until my next period and then come in on cycle day 21 for a blood test to see if I am ovulating okay. I wasn't expecting this but I guess it will be best to find out although I will be a nervous wreck waiting for the results. :wacko:

So that is where I am up too. Feeling a lot better today. Felt like my bladder was going to burst yesterday and the pain from that was quite bad but everytime I tried to pee only dribbles would come out but I felt like I needed to pee every five minutes. Then last I managed to go properly and the relief was almost instant :happydance:

All this crochet talk makes me realise that mine has been lost under the bed so I may rescue that today and get cracking on it. I think after this one I may look into crocheting things for my dogs ready for the Winter :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

Hmm sounds like you may need to see a different doctor if she is going to be so dismissive. There is one at the surgery i go to thats like that so i just avoid her and make appointments with other doctors instead.

Good news that the scan is happening though, fingers crossed the letter comes quickly.


----------



## frybaby2012

Glad you are getting the scan and more exciting you get to pinpoint your O. :)

My story still has no ending. So I've still been lurking around supporting and praying for you ladies and your BFP's. For those of you that hadnt read previous threads I had Mirena removed 3/22. Withdraw bleeding 3/23. AF arrived 4/17. Since then nothing! I have spent probably a hundred dollars on pregnancy tests. Took my last one 5/22 and decided I wasn't pregnant and I was just going to wait for my AF to visit. Well still here cycle day 43 but noticing changes starting yesterday. When I woke up my breasts hurt horribly and the pain has done nothing but gotten worse. I thought maybe AF but my breasts hurt with AF but never swell. Mind you I was the most disadvantaged woman when it comes to breasts and probably would not even have to wear a bra normally so this morning when I woke up and saw them in the mirror I noticed a change immediately. My DH opened the door as I was still standing in the mirror and before I could say a word he said your boobs are bigger. I KNOW RIGHT!! Ive had 3 children I know what your breast feel like when you are preggers but I tested all the way up to CD35 and never got a positive and the net says the chances are if you are that far out and still getting a BFN then you are most likely not pregnant. Didnt temp just basic charting and no OPK tests since this is my first cycle after Mirena and I just learned how to do that. I am soooo flippin confused!!!


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey ladies just thought I would write my feelings out right now cuz I feel hopeless and I'm sure your Gunna be like omg shut up lol.
I've realised that I'm done ttc. I had a dream last night that I was old and grey sitting on my front porch with my husband. Yet the house was empty and the only other people there was his brothers son who had 2 beautiful babies. I woke up this morning just knowing that the miscarriage I had was my sign that I'm not ment to be a mom. I feel after 3 yrs of ttc is long enough and my emotions and sanity can't take anymore. I think I've lost my hope and faith that I've clung to for so long. I am happy knowing I'm married to an amazing man who loves me. Anyway I wish you all tons of luck for your bfp. Thanks for being there when it felt like there was no one. 

Mrs.landry


----------



## DragonflyWing

Mrslandry :hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling hopeless. I hope that everything works out in the best possible way for you :hugs:


----------



## Lawyer chick

Mrs Landry hugs. Feeling hopeless is not a great feeling. 

My amh is back. Dr called right away. Yet my appointment is in 3 weeks. I asked them to give me my #. Doctor has to call me. So frustrating. I'm very very worried. Af is on her way. Back to 29 day cycles.


----------



## MaggzieP

magic_angel said:


> hi hun, he already plays, he has a bass guitar but has always wanted a bass/accoustic so he treated himself :) he got me an accoustic 2 years ago for xmas and has been teaching me, he didnt tell me he was teaching me all the bass versions to songs so no i can play them on a bass too, hes given me his very first bass guitar that he had in college when i first met him in 2000, i very young 17/18 years old :) we had a crush on each other all those years ago and only took us 10 years to get together :) i remember watching him play it in college so im chuffed i now have them both :) self teaching at the moment and its not going too badly :) hes in a rock band :) so ive been their bands photographer for 3 and a half years :)
> Tell me about it with the irregular periods mine have always been all over the place, i always knew there was a reason behind it, then they started regulating to every 30 days on the dot for 9 months, then this one threw me right off, now i have a reason behind it im just glad it wasnts me being crazy lol, hope they start to regulate for you hun, its a pain when they dont....
> 
> i was exactly the same with knitting, i couldnt even get a perfect square for patching a blanket..... they turned out triangle lol so im glad i can do loads with crochet, you should really start it up again hun, you tube is fabulous for learning different things, i have found a few videos that taught me loads and were so easy to follow :) i like being a Happy Hooker :happydance: wont be giving it up anytime soon as it really does take my mind away from everything and anything and i just focus on crotcheting to the point where i am in the zone and when i check the clock its 5 am and ive been at it for hours lol
> ive fallen asleep doing a hat and woke up to look at this mess i had tried to create whilst actually being asleep lol
> 
> Your quite the little musician arnt you :) i can play the keyboard a little, but i find i pick things up quite quickly if i put my mind to things so i try a bit of everything and ive found keyboard and guitar are the ones i prefer.... i wouldnt dare pick up sticks and try and have a go at drums because i get too carried away and break them lol

aww that's lovely... and :thumbup: for being in a band. I know a lot of musicians that aren't or have been but leave for various reasons. Must be fun :D.

As for the cycles, I THINK AF has started today thought I can't be sure as its very, very light and I am usually v heavy... so I'm going to count today as CD1 anyway and start my soy plans in motion :happydance:

Getting carried away on the drums is a good thing lol, my friends used to call me animal from the muppets cause of my red hair :dohh: but unfortunately, I only play for enjoyment, I don't have any real musical talent so I couldn't play professionally. I started playing drums when I was 16 and I am still only around level 3... My teacher wanted me to get to level 8 by the time I was 18 :O no chance! haha!



StefanieC said:


> MaggzieP I had the same problem with the implant even though that was their solution to stop me bleeding all the time so I had mine taken out too but had to wait til I'd had it over a year to 'let it settle down' which it never did. I was taking noresthiterone too to stop it. I'm so glad its behind me now. Now I just have to deal with the opposite as I have quite long cycles lol. The things our bodies challenge us with!

Yeah, they gave me the "give it a year to settle down" talk as well. It's such a pain isn't it! :wacko:


----------



## Melly Belly

Mrslandry, :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Thanks to jo and magic, im thinking of picking up knitting/crocheting...but i have no idea where to start! :shrug:

Any tips as to what type of needles to use to start out... ive seen both knitting and crochet, and some simple things to try first? Any thoughts appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Melly - I would try crochet with double knit wool and a size 4 hook. Also, I can really recommend the book 'happy hooker' by stitch n bitch :thumbup:

Maybe start with a granny square as it's simple and can grow very quickly into a blanket if you like. It's also a good way to learn how to change colour :D

A size 4 UK is a size 10/J in US sizes.


----------



## Melly Belly

Thanks jo! :happydance: if i have time after class tonight im gonna stop by the store and grab supplies..it will give me something to do other than tearing through book series and reading fanfiction lmao :haha:


----------



## magic_angel

Melly Belly said:


> Thanks jo! :happydance: if i have time after class tonight im gonna stop by the store and grab supplies..it will give me something to do other than tearing through book series and reading fanfiction lmao :haha:

yeah jo's right a 4 would be best to start with, thats what i started with, ive bought loads of different size hooks too so i now have 14 hooks from 2mm up to 9mm :) and i have 2 bags full of wool. if you look of you.tube and type in crochet flowers there are some really easy to follow ways to do awesome flowers etc, i was way too eager so i didnt start with a granny square because i was trying to learn to run before walk :haha: but ive picked them all up quickly and easily :) enjoy hun, its great at taking your mind off things and you feel great when you've finished a project :)


----------



## Melly Belly

magic_angel said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks jo! :happydance: if i have time after class tonight im gonna stop by the store and grab supplies..it will give me something to do other than tearing through book series and reading fanfiction lmao :haha:
> 
> yeah jo's right a 4 would be best to start with, thats what i started with, ive bought loads of different size hooks too so i now have 14 hooks from 2mm up to 9mm :) and i have 2 bags full of wool. if you look of you.tube and type in crochet flowers there are some really easy to follow ways to do awesome flowers etc, i was way too eager so i didnt start with a granny square because i was trying to learn to run before walk :haha: but ive picked them all up quickly and easily :) enjoy hun, its great at taking your mind off things and you feel great when you've finished a project :)Click to expand...

You guys are awesome! Thanks soooo much for all the info! :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

You'll have to let us know how you get on Melly :thumbup: we'll want to see pics!

Here are some of my latest creations

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/Crochet/bd853599.jpg
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/Crochet/ec79d08d.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/Crochet/3b4c3625.jpg
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/Crochet/98141421.jpg
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/4e16c2ec.jpg

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/178ed822.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

Wow Jo those are amazing! I'm so jealous, all I've made so far is a little wonky blanket and now I'm making a proper one which will be much bigger and neater. I've had to take a little break from it because I've been getting hand cramp quite badly while doing it.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Heee thanks :D Oh yes! I got 'the claw' but it does go. Try to losen it up a bit and don't worry about making the stitches too tight, as long as you keep the same tension throught it will be great and stop the cramps :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

Think my problem is I don't want to end up with big holes like the last one had lol. I'vs got quite a way to go til I've finished this baby blanket then I have to find something else to make.
Right I'm having an early night, keep your fingers crossed for me that AF stays away and I get my BFP in the morning :).


----------



## Lawyer chick

Jo the blankets are amazing. I can't crochet or knit. I used to scrapbook but gave it up due to my work schedule.


----------



## Jo_Bean

:ninja: Stef - stalking your chart hun waiting to find out!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## StefanieC

BFN again this morning :(


----------



## Lika

Count me in!!! I'm proud of my curves and know a bump will only make me look better ;)

Dreaming of a :bfp: soon!!!

:dust: to us all :)


----------



## Lika

StefanieC said:


> BFN again this morning :(

Awww hun I'm sorry :( but don't get discouraged, you gotta get ready for your next cycle ;) :dust: your way sweetie and I will pray you get your :bfp: soon! I know :bfn: are heartbreaking :cry: my AF is late by more than a week and I'm going bonkers! Did many many hpt and all :bfn: :sad2: at this point all I want is my AF to show up so I can start charting for next cycle. Chin up girly ;) you will get your :bfp: sooner than you think ;) positive thinking and great attitude :) :hugs:


:dust: and :bfp: to us all!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Lika said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> BFN again this morning :(
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry :( but don't get discouraged, you gotta get ready for your next cycle ;) :dust: your way sweetie and I will pray you get your :bfp: soon! I know :bfn: are heartbreaking :cry: my AF is late by more than a week and I'm going bonkers! Did many many hpt and all :bfn: :sad2: at this point all I want is my AF to show up so I can start charting for next cycle. Chin up girly ;) you will get your :bfp: sooner than you think ;) positive thinking and great attitude :) :hugs:
> 
> 
> :dust: and :bfp: to us all!!!Click to expand...

AF is 2 days late for me so far and all tests bfn :(. If i still get no bfp or af by next tuesday (when i'll be a week late) i think i might make a doctors appointment to see what they say as that would be cd47 for me and that will be the longest cycle i've ever had.
i really thought i'd get my bfp this morning as i've felt really different the last few days. i'm really hoping i just implanted late so thats why its taking so long for the test to pick it up.


----------



## Lika

Oh hun I will pray thats what's up and when you test again you et your :bfp: with my previous pg( I've had 3 MC the most recent Jan of last yr). I just knew I was pg but test after test showed a big ole :bfn:. I gave it a week and when I tested again I had a :bfp:! 

If even after you get :bfn: you feel "different" go to your doc for a blood test. Hormone levels rise differently for evey woman. And if you are one of the slow risers(like. E) it could take a few weeks for that :bfp: to show up. Just don't lose hope. Big :hugs: for you and :dust: your way!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks hun thats really nice. I am going to try to not test for a few days and see if i get a bfp on Saturday or Sunday if AF still isn't here.


----------



## magic_angel

bbbunny said:


> Hey ladies :flower:
> 
> Just got back from the Docs and this is how it went down.
> 
> I rehearsed what I was going to say about 3 times on the way up there so that I wouldn't leave anything out but when I was sat in front of her she seemed to rush me as if she hadn't got time to listen to the whole thing. I told her the doc at the out of hours clinic said I needed a scan and a blood test for hormones. She agreed with the scan but not the hormones (something about it being useless at my age :shrug: ) She seemed unconcerned that I had been having real trouble going for a pee for 2 days and I started to wonder if she realised that the problems were connected but I thought it was better not to tell her to get google up on her computer so I could show her :winkwink:
> 
> She is sending me for a scan and she said it will be a couple of weeks before I get the letter through. Then she asked me if I smoked and I said yes and she didn't seem impressed that I ha cut down from 20 to 13 a day. She said I needed to stop and it wasn't until afterwards that I wondered why the scan and smoking were connected :shrug:
> 
> She asked me if we were TTC and I said yes for about 3 months and that we had tried a little last year too. She said she wanted me to wait until my next period and then come in on cycle day 21 for a blood test to see if I am ovulating okay. I wasn't expecting this but I guess it will be best to find out although I will be a nervous wreck waiting for the results. :wacko:
> 
> So that is where I am up too. Feeling a lot better today. Felt like my bladder was going to burst yesterday and the pain from that was quite bad but everytime I tried to pee only dribbles would come out but I felt like I needed to pee every five minutes. Then last I managed to go properly and the relief was almost instant :happydance:
> 
> All this crochet talk makes me realise that mine has been lost under the bed so I may rescue that today and get cracking on it. I think after this one I may look into crocheting things for my dogs ready for the Winter :thumbup:

Hey huni :hugs: i think you need to ditch the doctor hun.... i was constantly getting told/dismissed by my doctor who kept saying i was young so there wont be anything wrong with me, and my weight was always the reason for EVERYTHING so i went to a female doctor, told her EVERYTHING and she listened and asked lots of questions about everything and anything, i think i was there for about a good hour going through it all, she got me all the tests, gave me everything i needed and has done nothing but help me, she calls me at home to see if im ok, shes not once mentioned my weight and has said about my age that i should have been checked years ago, that just because im young doesnt mean i dont or cant have problems!! I WILL NEVER GO TO ANOTHER DOCTOR NOW.... shes stuck with me :haha: hope everything gets sorted for you soon hunni and get to finding that crochet stuff and become a Happy Hooker with us :) xx



Mrslandry said:


> Hey ladies just thought I would write my feelings out right now cuz I feel hopeless and I'm sure your Gunna be like omg shut up lol.
> I've realised that I'm done ttc. I had a dream last night that I was old and grey sitting on my front porch with my husband. Yet the house was empty and the only other people there was his brothers son who had 2 beautiful babies. I woke up this morning just knowing that the miscarriage I had was my sign that I'm not ment to be a mom. I feel after 3 yrs of ttc is long enough and my emotions and sanity can't take anymore. I think I've lost my hope and faith that I've clung to for so long. I am happy knowing I'm married to an amazing man who loves me. Anyway I wish you all tons of luck for your bfp. Thanks for being there when it felt like there was no one.
> 
> Mrs.landry

Oh hunni :hugs: please just do one thing before you give up huni, try and just give yourself a break from it for a little while, have sex for fun, hide anything that reminds you of ttc and doin something to occupy your mind to stop you thinking about babies and ttc and de stress, lots of hot bubble baths, long walks on the beach and just chill, when people stop making ttc their life they relax completely and thats just enough to get that :BFP: you will be a mummy one day darlin and we are all here to support you and supply lots of lovely hugs so please come by and chat when you need to sweety xxx :hugs: xxx



MaggzieP said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> hi hun, he already plays, he has a bass guitar but has always wanted a bass/accoustic so he treated himself :) he got me an accoustic 2 years ago for xmas and has been teaching me, he didnt tell me he was teaching me all the bass versions to songs so no i can play them on a bass too, hes given me his very first bass guitar that he had in college when i first met him in 2000, i very young 17/18 years old :) we had a crush on each other all those years ago and only took us 10 years to get together :) i remember watching him play it in college so im chuffed i now have them both :) self teaching at the moment and its not going too badly :) hes in a rock band :) so ive been their bands photographer for 3 and a half years :)
> Tell me about it with the irregular periods mine have always been all over the place, i always knew there was a reason behind it, then they started regulating to every 30 days on the dot for 9 months, then this one threw me right off, now i have a reason behind it im just glad it wasnts me being crazy lol, hope they start to regulate for you hun, its a pain when they dont....
> 
> i was exactly the same with knitting, i couldnt even get a perfect square for patching a blanket..... they turned out triangle lol so im glad i can do loads with crochet, you should really start it up again hun, you tube is fabulous for learning different things, i have found a few videos that taught me loads and were so easy to follow :) i like being a Happy Hooker :happydance: wont be giving it up anytime soon as it really does take my mind away from everything and anything and i just focus on crotcheting to the point where i am in the zone and when i check the clock its 5 am and ive been at it for hours lol
> ive fallen asleep doing a hat and woke up to look at this mess i had tried to create whilst actually being asleep lol
> 
> Your quite the little musician arnt you :) i can play the keyboard a little, but i find i pick things up quite quickly if i put my mind to things so i try a bit of everything and ive found keyboard and guitar are the ones i prefer.... i wouldnt dare pick up sticks and try and have a go at drums because i get too carried away and break them lol
> 
> aww that's lovely... and :thumbup: for being in a band. I know a lot of musicians that aren't or have been but leave for various reasons. Must be fun :D.
> 
> As for the cycles, I THINK AF has started today thought I can't be sure as its very, very light and I am usually v heavy... so I'm going to count today as CD1 anyway and start my soy plans in motion :happydance:
> 
> Getting carried away on the drums is a good thing lol, my friends used to call me animal from the muppets cause of my red hair :dohh: but unfortunately, I only play for enjoyment, I don't have any real musical talent so I couldn't play professionally. I started playing drums when I was 16 and I am still only around level 3... My teacher wanted me to get to level 8 by the time I was 18 :O no chance! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> MaggzieP I had the same problem with the implant even though that was their solution to stop me bleeding all the time so I had mine taken out too but had to wait til I'd had it over a year to 'let it settle down' which it never did. I was taking noresthiterone too to stop it. I'm so glad its behind me now. Now I just have to deal with the opposite as I have quite long cycles lol. The things our bodies challenge us with!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, they gave me the "give it a year to settle down" talk as well. It's such a pain isn't it! :wacko:Click to expand...

Yeh its great getting to rock out with them on gigs and in jamming, they are so similar so its a great laugh :) 

Sorry af's here but get to cracking on with the soy and hope you get that :bfp: first time :) would be awesome :)

:rofl: Animal :) i like it :) firecracker :) yeh its good to get carried away on the drums but i get carried away too much and end up taking any anger out on them and break the sticks then have to explain to the drummer that he cant carry on with jamming because ive snapped his sticks lol not good :haha:
Im no good at the guitars but i can play a couple of songs, ive pissed about with it and come up with a little part on my own i think now that ive found crochet my poor guitars only get a work out if i get my fella to play them :dohh:



Lika said:


> Count me in!!! I'm proud of my curves and know a bump will only make me look better ;)
> 
> Dreaming of a :bfp: soon!!!
> 
> :dust: to us all :)

:dust: to you hun hope you get your :bfp: soon hun :) :hugs:



StefanieC said:


> BFN again this morning :(

Big hugs hun :hugs:



StefanieC said:


> Lika said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> BFN again this morning :(
> 
> Awww hun I'm sorry :( but don't get discouraged, you gotta get ready for your next cycle ;) :dust: your way sweetie and I will pray you get your :bfp: soon! I know :bfn: are heartbreaking :cry: my AF is late by more than a week and I'm going bonkers! Did many many hpt and all :bfn: :sad2: at this point all I want is my AF to show up so I can start charting for next cycle. Chin up girly ;) you will get your :bfp: sooner than you think ;) positive thinking and great attitude :) :hugs:
> 
> 
> :dust: and :bfp: to us all!!!Click to expand...
> 
> AF is 2 days late for me so far and all tests bfn :(. If i still get no bfp or af by next tuesday (when i'll be a week late) i think i might make a doctors appointment to see what they say as that would be cd47 for me and that will be the longest cycle i've ever had.
> i really thought i'd get my bfp this morning as i've felt really different the last few days. i'm really hoping i just implanted late so thats why its taking so long for the test to pick it up.Click to expand...

Hun i dont think the doc will tell you anything other than wait it out, thats all i got when my cycle was cd105 and i was a normal 30 days so i was a couple of months late and all she told me was there was nothing that could be done just wait it out.. hope you get you :bfp: soon hun xx

Welcome to all the new ladies :) nice to have you on here :hugs: :dust: to you all :hugs:

@ JO im loving your blankets hun, i couldnt do that as im too impatient lol i like doing things that are finished within half hour and thats pushing my patience lol :haha: ive got a few things on the go at the same time and im just pissed off i only have 2 arms lol i need more........................... :rofl: you have created a crochet monster in me :haha:


----------



## Lika

Magic thanks for the warm welcome :) I feel great knowing we have such a great support system here. It makes each heartbreak more bearable when you have friends you can lean on.

TCC buddies :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

magic, the reason i wanted to go to the docs is to get a blood test done to make sure i'm definitely not pregnant so i would at least know for sure i was just waiting on AF thats all :).
I've still got 4 days until then so plenty of time for my bfp to arrive if its going to :)


----------



## Lika

Oh Stef! Keep up updated :D I love when I see :bfp:!!! It renews my hope that my :bfp: will come soon too!!!

:dust: and :bfp: to us all!!!


----------



## MaggzieP

magic_angel said:


> Yeh its great getting to rock out with them on gigs and in jamming, they are so similar so its a great laugh :)
> 
> Sorry af's here but get to cracking on with the soy and hope you get that :bfp: first time :) would be awesome :)
> 
> :rofl: Animal :) i like it :) firecracker :) yeh its good to get carried away on the drums but i get carried away too much and end up taking any anger out on them and break the sticks then have to explain to the drummer that he cant carry on with jamming because ive snapped his sticks lol not good :haha:
> Im no good at the guitars but i can play a couple of songs, ive pissed about with it and come up with a little part on my own i think now that ive found crochet my poor guitars only get a work out if i get my fella to play them :dohh:

*hides drum sticks* lol :haha:

ps, those are great Jo :flower: and got fingers toes and everything crossed for Stef to get her :bfp:


----------



## mzportuguese

Wish me luck laadies that i get my bfp tomorrow my monthly is 5 days late in scared to test so just going to get a blood test when i went to the bathroom a few days ago i had light pink when i wiped once then nothin few days later af like cramps wipe saw light pink went back to the bathroom again a hr later n nothin my boobs hurt like hell and i have been pretty dizzy not to mention i ate sea food salad a week ago n puked instantly tried to eat grilled shrimp n got nauseous instantly but the af cramp throw me off oh and the fact i cant stand DH i always catch a attitude with him for no reason haha wish me luck ladies im praying this is finally it for me


----------



## magic_angel

Lika said:


> Magic thanks for the warm welcome :) I feel great knowing we have such a great support system here. It makes each heartbreak more bearable when you have friends you can lean on.
> 
> TCC buddies :hugs:

Your welcome hun :) we are all here to help ease the stress :) :hugs:



StefanieC said:


> magic, the reason i wanted to go to the docs is to get a blood test done to make sure i'm definitely not pregnant so i would at least know for sure i was just waiting on AF thats all :).
> I've still got 4 days until then so plenty of time for my bfp to arrive if its going to :)

Ah right, i had weekly pg tests too, really hope you get your :bfp: soon huni :) :hugs:



mzportuguese said:


> Wish me luck laadies that i get my bfp tomorrow my monthly is 5 days late in scared to test so just going to get a blood test when i went to the bathroom a few days ago i had light pink when i wiped once then nothin few days later af like cramps wipe saw light pink went back to the bathroom again a hr later n nothin my boobs hurt like hell and i have been pretty dizzy not to mention i ate sea food salad a week ago n puked instantly tried to eat grilled shrimp n got nauseous instantly but the af cramp throw me off oh and the fact i cant stand DH i always catch a attitude with him for no reason haha wish me luck ladies im praying this is finally it for me

Fingers, arms, legs, toes, eyes and tongue crossed for you hun :hugs: :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Welcome Lika :hi: I've added you

Stef - I'm channelling positive thoughts, you are still in!! :dust:

Bunny - don't be nervous about the docs hun. They should get results back fairly quick xxxx

Magic - I know what you mean about picking smaller projects, you'll be making a giant blanket one day though hun, mark my words :thumbup:

Mzportugeze - good luck! Everything is crossed for your testing tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Lawyer chick

Stef. Channeling positive thoughts. Dr appt for beta blood is good idea. With long cycles you can ask for provera (not sure what it is called elsewhere). You take for ten days then Af should start. I took it once and since cycles normal again. 

Welcome to newbies and hello to everyone. I'm on cd 29 and waiting on af.


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies

Nothing much going on at the moment but thought I would check in :hugs:

Just waiting for the letter to come with my scan appointment to see whats going on. Feeling a lot better now though still keep getting some pain. Keep trying to convince hubby that doc said I shouldn't do housework but he isn't falling for it :haha:

The lovely weather has vanished and we have wind and rain again now. Just when I had started to buy some summery clothes too. Been making preparations for hubbys birthday next week and it's the dogs 14th birthday the day before so he is annoyed that his decorations will be dog themed :haha:

Feel a bit fed up as we are having this cycle off to try and get me sorted so I feel a bit lost without having to check ovulation time etc. 

Ohhhh forgot to say as promised I have dyed my hair blonde. I think it is the blondest I have ever been and it is taking some getting used to. I will upload pic tomorrow when I have better light to take the photo.

Hope everyone is well and good luck to those testing soon :hugs:


----------



## mzportuguese

Thanks so much ladies i will update all when i hear something


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Heeeelllllloooo, ladies! :)

I've been MIA for a bit, dealing with a minor car accident, hubby recovering from shoulder surgery, only to be told he's going for another one....my step-daughter getting ready to graduate from high school, and waiting to see the OBGYN....

He's pretty confident that i'll be pregnant within 3 months...and Ruby predicts that i'll conceive or get a positive test in June of 2012! I sure hope so! :)

OBGYN has an ultrasound in his office, which was pretty awesome. He checked out my ovaries and says that they're just being lazy. I have 8 follies that are all immature, but at about the same stage, which explains my annovulatory cycles. They're just not maturing. :(

So, he prescribed provera (which I had BEGGED my own doctor for, to end a 97 day cycle...when she told me it was an outdated treatment and they don't use it anymore...) and clomid. Eeeks!

I'm freaking out now because things are getting too real. Three months....if that's true, then I have a HECK of a lot of planning to do in three months! lol

Missed all you ladies, and I see a bunch of new women whom I haven't met yet! :) I'll have to try catch up on how everyone is doing. :)

**** Babydust to everyone!!! ****


----------



## magic_angel

bbbunny said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Nothing much going on at the moment but thought I would check in :hugs:
> 
> Just waiting for the letter to come with my scan appointment to see whats going on. Feeling a lot better now though still keep getting some pain. Keep trying to convince hubby that doc said I shouldn't do housework but he isn't falling for it :haha:
> 
> The lovely weather has vanished and we have wind and rain again now. Just when I had started to buy some summery clothes too. Been making preparations for hubbys birthday next week and it's the dogs 14th birthday the day before so he is annoyed that his decorations will be dog themed :haha:
> 
> Feel a bit fed up as we are having this cycle off to try and get me sorted so I feel a bit lost without having to check ovulation time etc.
> 
> Ohhhh forgot to say as promised I have dyed my hair blonde. I think it is the blondest I have ever been and it is taking some getting used to. I will upload pic tomorrow when I have better light to take the photo.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and good luck to those testing soon :hugs:

Hey hun, :rofl: at no housework rule lol i must admit i cant complain with OH as hes been soooooo good bless him, he does most of the dog walks everyday due to her pulling like a crazy dog when things scare her (by scare her we mean if the wind blows to bloody hard) so she jolts me too much and im in pain for the rest of the day, hes been great with housework too as i cant bend much or stand for more than 5-10 minutes so hes kept ontop of it all :) 

Aww poor hubby having to share lol still makes me chuckle when you say it :) Its my Birthday on the 6th :) Im 21 again :haha: cant drink or let loose so fella is making it his mission to put a smile back on my face because to be honest im just happy to forget it all together!!! before we got together my birthday were always something to forget about and so for the past 4 years hes been trying to make it a happy day so im kinda glad i cant party, i would rather snuggle up under a soft blanket and watch horrors alll night, with candles lit :) bliss :)
You might want to just throw one or two decorations out for him to make him feel a little better :D or just tell him to suck it up :)

Mine has her birthday october 14th, she will be 3 and she doesnt seem to want to grow up and stop the cheekiness.... she will find herself on EBAY if shes not careful :haha:

Aww i can totally feel you with the month off thing, ive been told to not get pregnant now.... i have to try and pin point ov but its to avoid pregnancy which is not in my nature to do because I WANNA BE A MUMMY SOOOOOOOO BAD lol so i just keep having this thought in my head, knowing my flipping luck i will try to avoid pregnancy and then before you know it im peeing on a stick and telling you im pregnant :( sucks when things just dont go your way..... big :hugs: hun, you starting back next month? or do you have to wait for tests before you can start back? sorry if you've mentioned it in a post already, im full of cold and had 4 hours sleep in 6 days so im a little all over the place lol my name is kerry right?!?! :)

Cant wait to see the new marilyn monroe look :) ive gone darker since i chopped my hair off and i prefer it... my hair was almost white when i was younger, then when i hit my 20's its gone to a light mousy brown so there is no point in my fighting it, ive given up on blonde and im sticking to mousy brown, plus it shows off my haircut better :)

Hope your ok hun :) big :hugs: xx



CdnEquestrian said:


> Heeeelllllloooo, ladies! :)
> 
> I've been MIA for a bit, dealing with a minor car accident, hubby recovering from shoulder surgery, only to be told he's going for another one....my step-daughter getting ready to graduate from high school, and waiting to see the OBGYN....
> 
> He's pretty confident that i'll be pregnant within 3 months...and Ruby predicts that i'll conceive or get a positive test in June of 2012! I sure hope so! :)
> 
> OBGYN has an ultrasound in his office, which was pretty awesome. He checked out my ovaries and says that they're just being lazy. I have 8 follies that are all immature, but at about the same stage, which explains my annovulatory cycles. They're just not maturing. :(
> 
> So, he prescribed provera (which I had BEGGED my own doctor for, to end a 97 day cycle...when she told me it was an outdated treatment and they don't use it anymore...) and clomid. Eeeks!
> 
> I'm freaking out now because things are getting too real. Three months....if that's true, then I have a HECK of a lot of planning to do in three months! lol
> 
> Missed all you ladies, and I see a bunch of new women whom I haven't met yet! :) I'll have to try catch up on how everyone is doing. :)
> 
> **** Babydust to everyone!!! ****

Aww hope OH is ok and on the mend bless him :hugs: sounds like your a busy bee lately and we have all missed you hun, here if you need hugs :)

Oh hunni im soooooooo happy things are moving forward with you :) and im going to be stalking you from now on so you better keep us informed :) im hoping that they sort my left ovary out because doc thinks its being lazy so they will blast me with hormones when everythings done and im hoping to get a little help from the doctor afterward to help me conceive as ive been trying for a very long time now with no joy so as much as im frustrated at things right now, im excited to get everything sorted then i can go get my :BFP: and join that list :)

I really hope i come on here for my birthday (6th) and find all the tests are :bfp: :happydance: :) that would be a great birthday prezzie for me to see you all finally make it :) :happydance:

Lots of :dust: coming your way chick :) :hugs: :)


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello all, :hi:

Another flying visit as I am in the middle of working on a project but I have a mental block, just waiting for the kettle to boil.

Anyway, Hope all are well :hugs:

CD4 for me today so started taking the Soy Isoflavones :thumbup:

:dust: to all!!! :flower:


----------



## BabyDeacon

so im CD 14...... ive poped onto my app to work out a EDD ,,* IF *this was my month... and it says im 2 weeks 2 days Preg!!! hahahahahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## StefanieC

BabyDeacon said:


> so im CD 14...... ive poped onto my app to work out a EDD ,,* IF *this was my month... and it says im 2 weeks 2 days Preg!!! hahahahahaaaaaaaaaa

Mine says i'm 4 weeks 2 days, now if only the pregnancy tests would agree and turn positive lol!
I've just seen you're from Croydon? I live in Sutton! You're definitely the closest person i've seen on here!


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> BabyDeacon said:
> 
> 
> so im CD 14...... ive poped onto my app to work out a EDD ,,* IF *this was my month... and it says im 2 weeks 2 days Preg!!! hahahahahaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Mine says i'm 4 weeks 2 days, now if only the pregnancy tests would agree and turn positive lol!
> I've just seen you're from Croydon? I live in Sutton! You're definitely the closest person i've seen on here!Click to expand...


:hi: I'm from Streatham then we moved to Mitcham lol!!!


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyDeacon said:
> 
> 
> so im CD 14...... ive poped onto my app to work out a EDD ,,* IF *this was my month... and it says im 2 weeks 2 days Preg!!! hahahahahaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Mine says i'm 4 weeks 2 days, now if only the pregnancy tests would agree and turn positive lol!
> I've just seen you're from Croydon? I live in Sutton! You're definitely the closest person i've seen on here!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hi: I'm from Streatham then we moved to Mitcham lol!!!Click to expand...

:hi::hi:


----------



## mzportuguese

well ladies I had my hcg test today and it was a 72 which she said im preggo I think now I should take a regular pregnancy test and make myself feel better since I am such a scardy cat thanks ladies and baby dust to all i am going to purchase a test and take a pic for you ladies hope my team curvy sisters all get our bfp's


----------



## Jo_Bean

mzportuguese said:


> well ladies I had my hcg test today and it was a 72 which she said im preggo I think now I should take a regular pregnancy test and make myself feel better since I am such a scardy cat thanks ladies and baby dust to all i am going to purchase a test and take a pic for you ladies hope my team curvy sisters all get our bfp's

:dance: congratulations sweetie!!!

Can't wait to see that pic!!!!!


----------



## mzportuguese

thanks Jo and omg your so pretty you changed your pic I need to upload one but I am beyond lazy when I get home but today I am going to finally sit and take more time out with my ttc sisters


----------



## Lika

mzportuguese said:


> well ladies I had my hcg test today and it was a 72 which she said im preggo I think now I should take a regular pregnancy test and make myself feel better since I am such a scardy cat thanks ladies and baby dust to all i am going to purchase a test and take a pic for you ladies hope my team curvy sisters all get our bfp's

Woot woot!!! Congrats hun!!! So happy for ya! Can't wait to see that pic ;)


----------



## mzportuguese

thanks Lika I am going to need help because I am not tech savy so hope you guys are online while my confuse self try and figure it out so I apologize in advance ladies if there are like 5 post of mine before the picture actually pops up lol


----------



## StefanieC

Congrats mzportuguese!! I can't wait to see that pic either!


----------



## Jo_Bean

mzportuguese said:


> thanks Jo and omg your so pretty you changed your pic I need to upload one but I am beyond lazy when I get home but today I am going to finally sit and take more time out with my ttc sisters

Aw thanks!!! 

You girls are 'gert lush' as we say in the west country :haha: it means lovely xxx

I use photobucket for my pics. Then I can post pics from my phone :thumbup:

Tell me when it's ok to add you to the front page!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

magic_angel said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies
> 
> Nothing much going on at the moment but thought I would check in :hugs:
> 
> Just waiting for the letter to come with my scan appointment to see whats going on. Feeling a lot better now though still keep getting some pain. Keep trying to convince hubby that doc said I shouldn't do housework but he isn't falling for it :haha:
> 
> The lovely weather has vanished and we have wind and rain again now. Just when I had started to buy some summery clothes too. Been making preparations for hubbys birthday next week and it's the dogs 14th birthday the day before so he is annoyed that his decorations will be dog themed :haha:
> 
> Feel a bit fed up as we are having this cycle off to try and get me sorted so I feel a bit lost without having to check ovulation time etc.
> 
> Ohhhh forgot to say as promised I have dyed my hair blonde. I think it is the blondest I have ever been and it is taking some getting used to. I will upload pic tomorrow when I have better light to take the photo.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and good luck to those testing soon :hugs:
> 
> Hey hun, :rofl: at no housework rule lol i must admit i cant complain with OH as hes been soooooo good bless him, he does most of the dog walks everyday due to her pulling like a crazy dog when things scare her (by scare her we mean if the wind blows to bloody hard) so she jolts me too much and im in pain for the rest of the day, hes been great with housework too as i cant bend much or stand for more than 5-10 minutes so hes kept ontop of it all :)
> 
> Aww poor hubby having to share lol still makes me chuckle when you say it :) Its my Birthday on the 6th :) Im 21 again :haha: cant drink or let loose so fella is making it his mission to put a smile back on my face because to be honest im just happy to forget it all together!!! before we got together my birthday were always something to forget about and so for the past 4 years hes been trying to make it a happy day so im kinda glad i cant party, i would rather snuggle up under a soft blanket and watch horrors alll night, with candles lit :) bliss :)
> You might want to just throw one or two decorations out for him to make him feel a little better :D or just tell him to suck it up :)
> 
> Mine has her birthday october 14th, she will be 3 and she doesnt seem to want to grow up and stop the cheekiness.... she will find herself on EBAY if shes not careful :haha:
> 
> Aww i can totally feel you with the month off thing, ive been told to not get pregnant now.... i have to try and pin point ov but its to avoid pregnancy which is not in my nature to do because I WANNA BE A MUMMY SOOOOOOOO BAD lol so i just keep having this thought in my head, knowing my flipping luck i will try to avoid pregnancy and then before you know it im peeing on a stick and telling you im pregnant :( sucks when things just dont go your way..... big :hugs: hun, you starting back next month? or do you have to wait for tests before you can start back? sorry if you've mentioned it in a post already, im full of cold and had 4 hours sleep in 6 days so im a little all over the place lol my name is kerry right?!?! :)
> 
> Cant wait to see the new marilyn monroe look :) ive gone darker since i chopped my hair off and i prefer it... my hair was almost white when i was younger, then when i hit my 20's its gone to a light mousy brown so there is no point in my fighting it, ive given up on blonde and im sticking to mousy brown, plus it shows off my haircut better :)
> 
> Hope your ok hun :) big :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> 
> CdnEquestrian said:
> 
> 
> Heeeelllllloooo, ladies! :)
> 
> I've been MIA for a bit, dealing with a minor car accident, hubby recovering from shoulder surgery, only to be told he's going for another one....my step-daughter getting ready to graduate from high school, and waiting to see the OBGYN....
> 
> He's pretty confident that i'll be pregnant within 3 months...and Ruby predicts that i'll conceive or get a positive test in June of 2012! I sure hope so! :)
> 
> OBGYN has an ultrasound in his office, which was pretty awesome. He checked out my ovaries and says that they're just being lazy. I have 8 follies that are all immature, but at about the same stage, which explains my annovulatory cycles. They're just not maturing. :(
> 
> So, he prescribed provera (which I had BEGGED my own doctor for, to end a 97 day cycle...when she told me it was an outdated treatment and they don't use it anymore...) and clomid. Eeeks!
> 
> I'm freaking out now because things are getting too real. Three months....if that's true, then I have a HECK of a lot of planning to do in three months! lol
> 
> Missed all you ladies, and I see a bunch of new women whom I haven't met yet! :) I'll have to try catch up on how everyone is doing. :)
> 
> **** Babydust to everyone!!! ****Click to expand...
> 
> Aww hope OH is ok and on the mend bless him :hugs: sounds like your a busy bee lately and we have all missed you hun, here if you need hugs :)
> 
> Oh hunni im soooooooo happy things are moving forward with you :) and im going to be stalking you from now on so you better keep us informed :) im hoping that they sort my left ovary out because doc thinks its being lazy so they will blast me with hormones when everythings done and im hoping to get a little help from the doctor afterward to help me conceive as ive been trying for a very long time now with no joy so as much as im frustrated at things right now, im excited to get everything sorted then i can go get my :BFP: and join that list :)
> 
> I really hope i come on here for my birthday (6th) and find all the tests are :bfp: :happydance: :) that would be a great birthday prezzie for me to see you all finally make it :) :happydance:
> 
> Lots of :dust: coming your way chick :) :hugs: :)Click to expand...


FYI, for pulling dogs....if you haven't already, look into the Halti or Gentle Leader head halters for dogs. I HEART them. We have a big border collie x akita and a Jack Russell and both of them pull like crazy. In the Halti's....they just don't anymore. We've tried EVERYTHING....but these WORK. ;)

Glad you're at least getting answers. What hormones are they going to put you on, have they told you much yet? 

I've been predicted that i'll conceive or find out i'm preggo in June of 2012....so i'm pinning all my hopes and dreams on that. lol

He also told me that it's absolutely possible to still breastfeed on the meds i'm on, which was pretty exciting since i'd really like to breastfeed, and DH was trying (so sweetly) to tell me all the benefits (like they stay full longer, thus sleep longer) of formula feeding so I wouldn't be crushed. lol Good man. ;)

I hope you get good news and can join us back in TTC. :) In the meantime, feel free to live vicariously through us! :haha:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

CONGRATULATIONS mzportuguese!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mzportuguese

ok ladies here goes my photobucket attempts 

https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii504/mzportuguese/BFP.jpg


----------



## CdnEquestrian

WOOT!!!! H & H 9 months!!!! :D


----------



## mzportuguese

Thanks so much baby dust to all my curvy sisters not getting off this bored til we all get a BFP


----------



## wantababybad2

so im a little confused. i usually have long cycles (32 to 48 days). today is cd 13 and i am, i guess, havin ovulation pains. the pains r a little sharp in the pelvic area and on the right side. dh is sayin its ovulation pains, but idk. my cycles r usually long. so ovulatin now would make my cycle short right? and would it do any good to bd tonight? we havent been stickin to our every other day plan and i havent been bbt like i should. so idk wats goin on.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Mzp - I can totally see that! It's awesome xxxx

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png


----------



## kerrbear7183

I haven't been on this thread for awhile. Hope everyone is doing good!

I have a question for you ladies. I took soy this cycle and am currently on CD13. CD11 I had some spotting, twinges on both sides of my abdomen, mild cramping and mild lower back pain. CD12 I had light bleeding, twinges on both sides of my abdomen, intermittent breast pain, and mild intermittent cramping. Is it possible that I might ovulate in the next few days? I still haven't gotten a + OPK. I'm so confused. :(


----------



## Lika

mzportuguese said:


> ok ladies here goes my photobucket attempts
> 
> https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii504/mzportuguese/BFP.jpg

Woot woot!!! Congrats!!! H&H 9 months :D


----------



## magic_angel

mzportuguese said:


> well ladies I had my hcg test today and it was a 72 which she said im preggo I think now I should take a regular pregnancy test and make myself feel better since I am such a scardy cat thanks ladies and baby dust to all i am going to purchase a test and take a pic for you ladies hope my team curvy sisters all get our bfp's

Yay soooooooooo happy for you :) :happydance:



[/QUOTE]

FYI, for pulling dogs....if you haven't already, look into the Halti or Gentle Leader head halters for dogs. I HEART them. We have a big border collie x akita and a Jack Russell and both of them pull like crazy. In the Halti's....they just don't anymore. We've tried EVERYTHING....but these WORK. ;)

Glad you're at least getting answers. What hormones are they going to put you on, have they told you much yet? 

I've been predicted that i'll conceive or find out i'm preggo in June of 2012....so i'm pinning all my hopes and dreams on that. lol

He also told me that it's absolutely possible to still breastfeed on the meds i'm on, which was pretty exciting since i'd really like to breastfeed, and DH was trying (so sweetly) to tell me all the benefits (like they stay full longer, thus sleep longer) of formula feeding so I wouldn't be crushed. lol Good man. ;)

I hope you get good news and can join us back in TTC. :) In the meantime, feel free to live vicariously through us! :haha:[/QUOTE]

Hey hun, yeh i got her a Halti last year as she almost broke my back when it was thick with ice, she kept pulling me and i smashed my back on a mound of ice, she now knows she cant pull her head forward but has developed this crazy way to flip her whole body in the direction she wants to go lol shes just frustrating because with me shes trained properly and she knows she cant get away with naughty behaviour but then when shes left with OH or anyone else she knows she can be naughty because they wont be stern with training so i have to keep reminding her of her training everyday and its getting really hard... to be honest i would just like to find her a new home and be done with it, because ive done all this for nearly 3 years on my own now and im kinda seeing a pattern emerge.... when we have a baby im going to be left to do all the hard work whilst he just has the fun and games...... NOT HAPPENING..... i would rather be a crazy cat woman living in a coal shed on my own before that happens.... OH and DOG can have each other :haha:

Im so happy things are going great for you at the moment hun :)
Not sure what they will give me, do to me and anything at the moment hun, they are not saying much, i just have to wait for appointments to come through and then ill find out more.... i hate not knowing whats going on but i must admit it feels kinda nice to have ttc put in a little box in my head and not have to stress every month with working things out, its a little brain rest :) only got one brain cell so it needs a holiday every now and then :) 
Aww your DH sounds so sweet and cute bless him :) its nice when you see their soft side every now and then :) keep me posted on EVERYTHING hun, cant wait to see your :bfp: next to your name huni :) :happydance: oh and dont worry ill be here stalking you all :happydance:



kerrbear7183 said:


> I haven't been on this thread for awhile. Hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I took soy this cycle and am currently on CD13. CD11 I had some spotting, twinges on both sides of my abdomen, mild cramping and mild lower back pain. CD12 I had light bleeding, twinges on both sides of my abdomen, intermittent breast pain, and mild intermittent cramping. Is it possible that I might ovulate in the next few days? I still haven't gotten a + OPK. I'm so confused. :(

Hey kerrbear hows you? hope everythings great, i dont have a clue about soy or anything so im useless for info hun, just didnt want you hanging around waiting for the lovely ladies to help out so i thought i would say hi :) hope you get all the useful info you need, lots of ladies are taking it so you shouldnt be waiting too for an answer :)


----------



## MaggzieP

mzportuguese said:


> ok ladies here goes my photobucket attempts
> 
> https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii504/mzportuguese/BFP.jpg

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :thumbup:

Urgh, CD5 and I dont think this soy likes me. Feeling sick after taking it :(


----------



## kerrbear7183

kerrbear7183 said:


> I haven't been on this thread for awhile. Hope everyone is doing good!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I took soy this cycle and am currently on CD13. CD11 I had some spotting, twinges on both sides of my abdomen, mild cramping and mild lower back pain. CD12 I had light bleeding, twinges on both sides of my abdomen, intermittent breast pain, and mild intermittent cramping. Is it possible that I might ovulate in the next few days? I still haven't gotten a + OPK. I'm so confused. :(

Hey kerrbear hows you? hope everythings great, i dont have a clue about soy or anything so im useless for info hun, just didnt want you hanging around waiting for the lovely ladies to help out so i thought i would say hi :) hope you get all the useful info you need, lots of ladies are taking it so you shouldnt be waiting too for an answer :)[/QUOTE]

Hi! Thanks for responding. I've been doing some reading which says that some women get bleeding like a light period for 3-4 days before ovulation. I'm hoping that's all this is. I'm getting a littel worried, but trying not to stress so I don't delay ovulation if that's what this is leading up to.


----------



## mzportuguese

MaggzieP said:


> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies here goes my photobucket attempts
> 
> https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii504/mzportuguese/BFP.jpg
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Urgh, CD5 and I dont think this soy likes me. Feeling sick after taking it :(Click to expand...

I may be a littleslow but i have noticed alot of ppl speaking of soy which exactly does that do? Sounds like it has worked success


----------



## StefanieC

first of all a warning - this is going to be a bad mood/moany post so feel free to ignore it.

I am feeling really down today ladies. I am now 18dpo and am 5 days late for AF with nothing but BFNs to show for it

:cry: <--- this is literally me at the moment, i've just had enough. I've had symptoms i've not had before like nausea, extreme tiredness (ive been going to bed earlier and earlier every night), headache every day, lots of cm (sorry tmi), massive bb's etc etc, and most importantly no AF but no BFP.

I have a doctors appointment on wednesday to hopefully find out what is going on but i am scared they will just blame my weight and tell me they can't do anything to help and send me away without even a blood test to show for it. All i want from them at the moment is a blood test to see if i am pregnant and the tests just aren't picking it up for whatever reason.

I'm getting to the point where i'd even welcome AF just to put an end to this limbo i seem to be in. But then i'm worried if i start wanting that then i will kick myself if it happens rather than a BFP. I just don't know what to do with myself and DH is working today so he isn't here to help :(.

Sorry ladies i just needed to vent a bit xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs:

Ttc is utterly shit sometimes isn't it. Well all the time actually, unless you are someone that just blinks and gets pregnant. Then is it really ttc? :shrug:

I completely get how you feel. It's just awful being in limbo. The only positive I can offer is that maybe it's just to early to tell. But I know when you still have to wait til weds then it's not much comfort. 

What tests are you using? Maybe you could try a different test?


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Ttc is utterly shit sometimes isn't it. Well all the time actually, unless you are someone that just blinks and gets pregnant. Then is it really ttc? :shrug:
> 
> I completely get how you feel. It's just awful being in limbo. The only positive I can offer is that maybe it's just to early to tell. But I know when you still have to wait til weds then it's not much comfort.
> 
> What tests are you using? Maybe you could try a different test?

I've been using ICs mostly and I used a FRER on 12dpo and 15dpo but all have been BFNs including the IC this morning. I'm going to try either a CB digi or a FRER on Monday or Tuesday morning then leave it until my appointment on Wednesday.
Do you have any advice on what i should say to the doctor to get him/her to do a blood test? Or what i should say in general?


----------



## Jo_Bean

I would just say you want a blood test for pregnancy and the reasons why. Then tell them what you've been trying and timescales etc. 

We waited 3 years before going to docs, so it might be best to just go and talk to them now and set things in motion. Even if they can't do anything right now, you should ask them when they should do something by and what you can do to get help. 

They may do a series of blood tests to confirm ov etc. you have to go at different times of the month. But first of all, they should be able to do a blood test for hcg now. 

Just don't think about the weight thing and play it down to yourself. Act like you already know and are doing something about it (whether that is the case or not) and make sure you take the conversation to other things because you can't do that over night.


----------



## Lika

StefanieC said:


> first of all a warning - this is going to be a bad mood/moany post so feel free to ignore it.
> 
> I am feeling really down today ladies. I am now 18dpo and am 5 days late for AF with nothing but BFNs to show for it
> 
> :cry: <--- this is literally me at the moment, i've just had enough. I've had symptoms i've not had before like nausea, extreme tiredness (ive been going to bed earlier and earlier every night), headache every day, lots of cm (sorry tmi), massive bb's etc etc, and most importantly no AF but no BFP.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment on wednesday to hopefully find out what is going on but i am scared they will just blame my weight and tell me they can't do anything to help and send me away without even a blood test to show for it. All i want from them at the moment is a blood test to see if i am pregnant and the tests just aren't picking it up for whatever reason.
> 
> I'm getting to the point where i'd even welcome AF just to put an end to this limbo i seem to be in. But then i'm worried if i start wanting that then i will kick myself if it happens rather than a BFP. I just don't know what to do with myself and DH is working today so he isn't here to help :(.
> 
> Sorry ladies i just needed to vent a bit xx


Oh Hun a big :hug: for you :)

I understand what you are going thru as I am in the same boat. I'm on CD40, no AF and dozens of bfn. I did an FRER yesterday and still a bfn so I am convinced I'm not preggers, though a tiny bit of hope still lingers ;)
I am going to the doc on Wed also to get some blood test done and then make and appt with my obgyn. Phew! Hoping for some answers soon!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> I would just say you want a blood test for pregnancy and the reasons why. Then tell them what you've been trying and timescales etc.
> 
> We waited 3 years before going to docs, so it might be best to just go and talk to them now and set things in motion. Even if they can't do anything right now, you should ask them when they should do something by and what you can do to get help.
> 
> They may do a series of blood tests to confirm ov etc. you have to go at different times of the month. But first of all, they should be able to do a blood test for hcg now.
> 
> Just don't think about the weight thing and play it down to yourself. Act like you already know and are doing something about it (whether that is the case or not) and make sure you take the conversation to other things because you can't do that over night.

Ok i'll try that :) thank you for your help hun :hugs: i don't suppose you know how long it'd take to get results of a hcg test? i assume they wouldn't do it there and then, is it similar to the timescale of other types of blood test? if you're not sure then no worries :). i wa doing something about my weight but all this uncertainty has made me emotional-eat and i've put the weight i'd lost so far back on plus a lb or 2 :(




Lika said:


> Oh Hun a big :hug: for you :)
> 
> I understand what you are going thru as I am in the same boat. I'm on CD40, no AF and dozens of bfn. I did an FRER yesterday and still a bfn so I am convinced I'm not preggers, though a tiny bit of hope still lingers ;)
> I am going to the doc on Wed also to get some blood test done and then make and appt with my obgyn. Phew! Hoping for some answers soon!!!

Fingers crossed for both of our appointments on Wednesday, let me know how yours go :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Sorry hub I don't know for sure, but some of the other girls I know on here have waited 2 working days I think xxx


----------



## StefanieC

ok cool no worries hun, hopefully they'll do the test and i'll find out for myself soon. i suppose even if it takes a bit longer than 2 days at least i will be closer to an answer. i think i just need to be uncharacteristically strong haha: yeah right lol) and insist on a blood test


----------



## mzportuguese

StefanieC said:


> first of all a warning - this is going to be a bad mood/moany post so feel free to ignore it.
> 
> I am feeling really down today ladies. I am now 18dpo and am 5 days late for AF with nothing but BFNs to show for it
> 
> :cry: <--- this is literally me at the moment, i've just had enough. I've had symptoms i've not had before like nausea, extreme tiredness (ive been going to bed earlier and earlier every night), headache every day, lots of cm (sorry tmi), massive bb's etc etc, and most importantly no AF but no BFP.
> 
> I have a doctors appointment on wednesday to hopefully find out what is going on but i am scared they will just blame my weight and tell me they can't do anything to help and send me away without even a blood test to show for it. All i want from them at the moment is a blood test to see if i am pregnant and the tests just aren't picking it up for whatever reason.
> 
> I'm getting to the point where i'd even welcome AF just to put an end to this limbo i seem to be in. But then i'm worried if i start wanting that then i will kick myself if it happens rather than a BFP. I just don't know what to do with myself and DH is working today so he isn't here to help :(.
> 
> Sorry ladies i just needed to vent a bit xx


Aww sorry to hear and it is super ok to vent i kno u mentioned about the hcg test heres what i did plus i live in upstate NY i called my fertility specialist and just ask for a hcg never even had to go in and see the doctor they just sent my paperwork electronically over and i went to the blood lab at 8am and my nurse called me at noon with the results


----------



## StefanieC

hi mzportuguese, i live in the uk and don't have a fertility specialist so i have to go to my gp who will probably give me a form to have my blood taken at the local hospital. thats what has happened when i've had blood taken for other reasons. i just hope the results are quicker than other tests i've had.


----------



## MaggzieP

mzportuguese said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mzportuguese said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies here goes my photobucket attempts
> 
> https://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii504/mzportuguese/BFP.jpg
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Urgh, CD5 and I dont think this soy likes me. Feeling sick after taking it :(Click to expand...
> 
> I may be a littleslow but i have noticed alot of ppl speaking of soy which exactly does that do? Sounds like it has worked successClick to expand...

:hi:

It works like Chlomiphene Citrate when taken in the same way. It's known as "nature's clomid". 

Sorry to read you're feeling like that Stef, I hope they will give you a test. To be honest, I left the doctor I had before this one for being all "it's your weight" about everything so if you don't get what you want, I'd look for another one, but that's just me. Hugs to you, hun xxxx

ps, last time I had bloods for a hcg test, I got the result next day so I think it varies from place to place.


----------



## StefanieC

I just want to say thank you to you all for your help with my doctors app on wednesday. I know worrying will do me no good, i just really don't like going to the docs and always worry they won't take me seriously. I just need to be firm about what i want (easier said than done for me). I'm going to try to forget about the appointment til wednesday. My DH has tomorrow off and I'm hopefully out with the girls for lunch or something on tuesday which will hopefully take my mind off it.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good plan Stef. :D try and distract yourself as much as possible xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

BFN at 11dpo this morning, but I'm having lots of creamy CM, which I never have. It's so rare for me that for a second I was like "wtf is this white stuff in my underwear?!" and then I was like "...ohhh" I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies. Just wanted to let you know I didn't drop off the face of the earth. This TTC business has me feeling down recently so I'm just taking a break right now. It's been 9 months (I know many of you have been trying longer, so I feel bad complaining about only 9) and I really thought we would have been pregnant by now. My doctor checked all sorts of hormones and everything is fine. I don't have PCOS, or thyroid issues, or high prolactin (my first test was high, but I was retested and it was fine) so I'm just left wondering if everything is fine, why isn't it happening? I took a test today at 9dpo and BFN. AF is due on Friday, but I'll be out of town camping for the weekend. If she doesn't show up, I'll test on Sunday when I get back, but I'm really doubting this month is it. I'll be back around when I'm feeling more up to it. Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

For the ladies that are feeling down lately....we have all been there. You're in good company, and you should never feel bad about how you feel. We're HERE for you to vent and get it off your chest, to people who understand where you're coming from! :hug:

When I had blood drawn at the hospital for HCG, it took a day to get the results back. I got a call with a "no" answer, and was told to follow-up with my doctor. I hope they pull blood and at least can give you a definitive answer.

I get to call my doctor tomorrow and get my results from my estrogen check, which will tell me whether or not I can go ahead with the provera, and then the clomid. I picked up both prescriptions and have them sitting on my coffee table. I'm sooooo nervous!!!!

Hang in there, curvy bumps! :)


----------



## StefanieC

Ah thank you CdnEquestrian thats so nice :hugs:

I did another test this morning and yet again was BFN :(

Is anyone really good at chart interpretation? I was wondering if maybe i actually ovulated on cd34, 36 or 38 as i have dips on those days? I originally thought the dip on cd38 was implantation but that was a week ago so i would have had a bfp by now if it was :shrug:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'm no expert, but could be on CD38....see if your temps stay high, or give you another nice dip like that as an implantation dip. lol Remember though, not everyone GETS an implantation dip during pregnancy! ;) Good Luck! You aren't out until you're out!


----------



## Charmjoy91

Hi, Ladies! 
Ive been wonderin' what all those beautiful glitter sigs were all about, i thought it was a insider type thing. Im happy to know its open to the B&B community, specifically for us Curvy Gals! It would b great to join this group for extra support & i'd be honored to wear the Team Curvy Bumps on my Signature sleeve! lol Please, can i join, Jo_ Bean? You Lovely Ladies seem so awesome! I need some positivity & I love dishin' it back out!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

We'd love to have you, Charmjoy!!! :) Welcome! :)

Just make sure Jo adds you to the list. Do you need help adding the curvybumps glitter to your siggy or can you figure it out on your own? :)


----------



## StefanieC

CdnEquestrian said:


> I'm no expert, but could be on CD38....see if your temps stay high, or give you another nice dip like that as an implantation dip. lol Remember though, not everyone GETS an implantation dip during pregnancy! ;) Good Luck! You aren't out until you're out!

Thats what i thought. So maybe the reason AF isn't here yet is because i am only 8dpo not 19dpo like it says. If i did O on CD38 instead then it looks like we will have missed the eggie this cycle :(. If that is the case then i should be due for AF on Friday so we shall see :shrug:


----------



## Lika

Hey everyone :) how's my curvy bump gals doing? :) hope y'all had a fantabulous weekend!
Nothing happening with me really... Totally gave up on AF showing on its own, I guess I just "skipped" a month... Totally weird but oh well, Wednesday will be here soon enough and hopefully I will have some answers :)
Meanwhile I decided to blow some steam by working out ;) I have to remain positive, and even if I lose a few pounds I will always be "curvy" ;) it's in my Latina blood lol

Sending :hug: and :dust: to all my friends :)


----------



## Magan85

Congrats on your BPF Mzportuguese! H&H 9 months! 

Welcome back CndEquestrian! And welcome to all the new ladies! 

Hugs to all the ladies having down days! And Panda I know how you feel! This is our 8th month and I feel bad whining about it when some of these amazing ladies have been trying for years, But somtimes I just cant help but whine! Lol 

AFM i am on CD 18 and I think I usually ovulated between CD17 and CD20 but this month I am a bit confused. The last few months I know when I ovulate because I get ovulation cramps and AF shows up exactly 14 days later. The first month I noticed the cramps I had got my +opk the same day. This month though I had the cramping on friday which was CD15 it wasnt as painful as the last couple months but was the same type of pain.. but I think it was on the same side as last month which is what is really confusing me. Although I could just be not thinking right and maybe it was on the other side last month. Anyway the day after I thought I ovulated a friend of mine gave me 3 boxs of clear blue ovulation tests so I thought well if I take them and the line fades over time then maybe I have ovulated and if not then I can start testing now and wait and see if it comes ontime. Well the lines are getting lighter is my theory right? If they get lighter have I already ovulated? I know leading up to my Ovulation the line gets darker and darker.. ive just never tested after... lol
Also for a few days before the day I thought I felt ovulation pain I had a lot of CM but not so much now... Why must TTC be so damn confusing?! lol


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Well...anything in life worth having, isn't easy....so that's my answer to why TTC is so darn confusing. ;)


----------



## Lika

Hey ladies :)

How y'all doing? I'm extremely anxious for my doc appt tomorrow. Im hoping to go over my medical history with my doc and get some blood work done to see if there's something wrong with me. I know it's gonna be a lengthy process, some tests our clinic on base can do right away and we have results in 1hr(such as blood preg test etc) but most of the tests are sent to Germany and takes up to 2 weeks to get results ugh! And I'm pretty sure my doc will send me to the obgyn because I totally forgot to make an appt back in Oct to have an hsg test(sp?) done, its the one they put a dye and see the shape of your uterus and if the tubes are blocked... Yeah I heard it hurts so bad, plus my husband was leaving for the desert for 6 months and insure would love him with me( I'm a chicken I know :( ). Anyways, I haven't had a period since April so now I can't take that test fml :( ugh sorry if this post sounds like a vent... I'm just so scared/confused its driving me bonkers!!! No period-bfn! Ugh!
On a bright note I convinced my DH to let me buy the clearblue fertility monitor and start trying fertibella :) Hoping my tests come back normal so I can get back to TCC because right now I'm in a limbo :/

:hug: to all my curvy bump friends :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi girls. Just to let you know I am on holiday at the moment, back at the weekend. So welcome to anyone new - I'll add you on my return xx

:dust:


----------



## Lika

Enjoy your holiday!!! :)


----------



## StefanieC

Lika said:


> Hey ladies :)
> 
> How y'all doing? I'm extremely anxious for my doc appt tomorrow. Im hoping to go over my medical history with my doc and get some blood work done to see if there's something wrong with me. I know it's gonna be a lengthy process, some tests our clinic on base can do right away and we have results in 1hr(such as blood preg test etc) but most of the tests are sent to Germany and takes up to 2 weeks to get results ugh! And I'm pretty sure my doc will send me to the obgyn because I totally forgot to make an appt back in Oct to have an hsg test(sp?) done, its the one they put a dye and see the shape of your uterus and if the tubes are blocked... Yeah I heard it hurts so bad, plus my husband was leaving for the desert for 6 months and insure would love him with me( I'm a chicken I know :( ). Anyways, I haven't had a period since April so now I can't take that test fml :( ugh sorry if this post sounds like a vent... I'm just so scared/confused its driving me bonkers!!! No period-bfn! Ugh!
> On a bright note I convinced my DH to let me buy the clearblue fertility monitor and start trying fertibella :) Hoping my tests come back normal so I can get back to TCC because right now I'm in a limbo :/
> 
> :hug: to all my curvy bump friends :)

Oh hun sending huge hugs to you :hugs:.
I'm really anxious about my appointment tomorrow too, what time is yours? I'm just really nervous that they won't take me seriously or something.


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> Hi girls. Just to let you know I am on holiday at the moment, back at the weekend. So welcome to anyone new - I'll add you on my return xx
> 
> :dust:

Ooo have a nice time hun xx


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello Team Curvy Bumps!!! :hugs:

Just a quick hello :hi: as we are orft to the allotment even though it's raining. Really don't think this soy likes me, I'm on CD8 and the last two days of taking it this cycle, so the dosage it upped to 1,600mg and I am getting so achy in my lower abdomen (not ovulation type pain, just achy)... 

Hope all are well, good luck and :dust: to everyone in TCB!!! :flower:


----------



## Lika

StefanieC said:


> Lika said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :)
> 
> How y'all doing? I'm extremely anxious for my doc appt tomorrow. Im hoping to go over my medical history with my doc and get some blood work done to see if there's something wrong with me. I know it's gonna be a lengthy process, some tests our clinic on base can do right away and we have results in 1hr(such as blood preg test etc) but most of the tests are sent to Germany and takes up to 2 weeks to get results ugh! And I'm pretty sure my doc will send me to the obgyn because I totally forgot to make an appt back in Oct to have an hsg test(sp?) done, its the one they put a dye and see the shape of your uterus and if the tubes are blocked... Yeah I heard it hurts so bad, plus my husband was leaving for the desert for 6 months and insure would love him with me( I'm a chicken I know :( ). Anyways, I haven't had a period since April so now I can't take that test fml :( ugh sorry if this post sounds like a vent... I'm just so scared/confused its driving me bonkers!!! No period-bfn! Ugh!
> On a bright note I convinced my DH to let me buy the clearblue fertility monitor and start trying fertibella :) Hoping my tests come back normal so I can get back to TCC because right now I'm in a limbo :/
> 
> :hug: to all my curvy bump friends :)
> 
> Oh hun sending huge hugs to you :hugs:.
> I'm really anxious about my appointment tomorrow too, what time is yours? I'm just really nervous that they won't take me seriously or something.Click to expand...

 Hey Stefanie :) My appt is at 10:50am. I'm nervous my doc won't take me seriously either :( this past year I've gotten sick so many times I had to see him =\ the most recent was last month ugh my doc is a great guy though so fxd he understand my plight. He will probably make me see my obgyn anyways, but we shall see :) I'm just bummed my DH won't be able to be there with me :( he has a class boo! Anyways I will keep y'all updated ;)
Stef, I hope you get some answers tomorrow :) not knowing is the worst feeling ever! 
:hug:


----------



## USAF_WIFE

AF due today and a negative test yesterday just waiting on her to make her appearance so hopefully I can be safe on the beach this weekend...


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP said:


> Hello Team Curvy Bumps!!! :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick hello :hi: as we are orft to the allotment even though it's raining. Really don't think this soy likes me, I'm on CD8 and the last two days of taking it this cycle, so the dosage it upped to 1,600mg and I am getting so achy in my lower abdomen (not ovulation type pain, just achy)...
> 
> Hope all are well, good luck and :dust: to everyone in TCB!!! :flower:

Wow how come you take so much?



Lika said:


> Hey Stefanie :) My appt is at 10:50am. I'm nervous my doc won't take me seriously either :( this past year I've gotten sick so many times I had to see him =\ the most recent was last month ugh my doc is a great guy though so fxd he understand my plight. He will probably make me see my obgyn anyways, but we shall see :) I'm just bummed my DH won't be able to be there with me :( he has a class boo! Anyways I will keep y'all updated ;)
> Stef, I hope you get some answers tomorrow :) not knowing is the worst feeling ever!
> :hug:

Mine's at 11.30am so at least neither of us has to wait all day, we can get the apps out of the way. Whereabouts do you live?
I'm unlucky with my doctors surgery as its just a case of booking an appointment with whoever is has one free so I hardly ever see the same person twice in a row which is annoying. There is a really nice female doctor but she only works there one day a week and i think its friday and i didn't want to wait that long.
My DH can't come with me either because he has to work :(.
I hope we both get the answer we want :hugs:


----------



## Lika

Hi Stef :) I live in Aviano, northern Italy. But since my husband is in the us air force, all my medical care is done at the clinic on base :) its not too big, but I'm pretty happy with it. I have a designated doc, which happens to be my DH doc also, so he know us well. And everything is on the same building, X-ray, lab, and the obgyn clinic is just down the hall from my doc office :) plus labor and delivery is on the second floor lol
I hope you get great care, and I'm sorry for the switching of docs. Having a permanent doc helps build a doc-patient relationship which takes a lot of the stress out of the whole situation :) but I will only have him as a doc as long as my hubs is stationed here, we are set to move to another base(England is high on our list lol) summer of next year, if we don't extend for another 4yrs here :)

Good luck hun and keep us posted on how your appt goes :)
:hug:


----------



## StefanieC

Will do, and make sure you do too! x


----------



## Lika

USAF_WIFE said:


> AF due today and a negative test yesterday just waiting on her to make her appearance so hopefully I can be safe on the beach this weekend...

:hug: Hun :) I see you are an USAF wife as well :) I think ou are the 3rd or 4th I've come across on this forum ;) hope you have fun in the beach :)


----------



## Lika

StefanieC said:


> Will do, and make sure you do too! x

Sure will :) good vibes for both of us :D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Lika said:


> USAF_WIFE said:
> 
> 
> AF due today and a negative test yesterday just waiting on her to make her appearance so hopefully I can be safe on the beach this weekend...
> 
> :hug: Hun :) I see you are an USAF wife as well :) I think ou are the 3rd or 4th I've come across on this forum ;) hope you have fun in the beach :)Click to expand...

Thanks and yeah there are quite a few air force wives on here. :flower:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I started provera yesterday....so will be moving onto my first round of clomid this month. I was predicted that I would conceive or find out I was pregnant in June 2012....so we'll see. Fx'd! :)


----------



## magic_angel

hey ladies hows everyone doing? hope everyone's good :)

Well its my birthday and its started off really good so far.... Spoke to my mum today for the first time in 6 months and she starts a fight with me for no reason and when i walk out she threatened to floor me (kick my ass) very motherly of her... im done with them all ive had enough of the bullshit... she then sends me a message full of bullshit and ends it with love you, happy birthday.... sooooooooooooo fooking fed up of them all and i just wish my whole family would leave me alone........ rant over...... sorry for the downer but im just feeling all grrrrrrr inside at the moment.......

hope everyone has a great week, im in that kind of mood where im probably best on my own so i dont upset anyone, ill try and pop in to see how everyones doing 2moro, night night xxx


----------



## StefanieC

Oh magic! I would say just ignore her but i know sometimes its easier said than done so i just wish you a fantastic birthday and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

Well its doctor day today and i am so nervous! I had what i'm pretty sure was my first evap this morning (i don't think what i saw was in the right place). Bless my DH he got a bit excited until i told him what an evap was. I uploaded a pic of it and most people seem to agree that it is an evap although if you invert it i'm not sure. The problem is I've never seen an evap or any sort of line at all on one of these in person before. Can someone please look at it and tell me not to get my hopes up please? If anyone does want to look: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29388

I am ready to fight my doctor if necessary to get my blood taken or at least the form to go have it taken at the hospital!
Bad news is my temperature dropped loads this morning but i don't know if thats something to do with me waking up at 5.30 and 6.30 before taking my temp at 7.30.


----------



## Lika

Well ladies, I'm feeling pretty down today. Doc went over all my medical history and yep I have pcos :cry: I am sitting at the pharmacy to pick up metformin which I will start tomorrow. Feeling pretty deflated :( this is by far the toughest battle I've taken on :(


----------



## Lika

And doc scheduled a sperm analysis for hubs tomorrow. Hopefully everything comes back normal


----------



## StefanieC

Oh hun, i'm sorry to hear that but at least you have an answer now, even if its not the one you wanted. You're just one step closer to your bfp xx :hugs:


----------



## Lika

Thanks Stef :) I really want to think so :)

Good luck on your appt! :) 
:hug:


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> Hello Team Curvy Bumps!!! :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick hello :hi: as we are orft to the allotment even though it's raining. Really don't think this soy likes me, I'm on CD8 and the last two days of taking it this cycle, so the dosage it upped to 1,600mg and I am getting so achy in my lower abdomen (not ovulation type pain, just achy)...
> 
> Hope all are well, good luck and :dust: to everyone in TCB!!! :flower:
> 
> Wow how come you take so much?Click to expand...

:hi: :hugs:

I researched a lot about Soy Isoflavones before trying them, I have actually had them in my cupboard since October last year and I read that to get the same effect as clomid, you need a high dosage. I have tried clomid once before even though I shouldn't have and going by that I thought 1,200mg would be a good dosage for me with it upped to 1,600mg the last two days of taking it as I read that increases the chance of ovulation as well. 

Seems to be working, experiencing a fertile reading on my saliva microscope which doesn't usually happen until much later on if at all, and very wet (not quite EW) CM, which is unusual for me, usually it's always dry and then a little wet, going back to dry. Also feeling a little bloaty and achy in my lower abdomen which doesn't usually happen. Only other time that happened was with the clomid and then the cramps in the ovaries started a few days later which I believe was ovulation pain, so got my fingies crossed :haha: 

I hope the doc will listen to you and do the bloods, I wouldn't leave until you get that, even if it is an evap, you need to know for sure! Good luck, babe! :flower:

Lika, sorry to read this hun but at least you know now and you have something that they can help you with. It's horrible, I know but it's not hopeless so don't you give up. :winkwink:

:dust: to us all!


----------



## StefanieC

i thought you could only take a max of 200mg is that not right?

So i am now back from my appointment. I saw a doctor i had never seen before and am NEVER going to see again. He was a complete a*****e! First of all when he called me in to his room, he didn't even hold the door open for me, he just let it swing shut in my face. So it started off badly. I had to really stand my ground about the blood test because he just kept saying how the hpt's are really accurate so if its negative then i'm not pregnant (which i know from this forum alone that this is not always the case). He then told me to go pee in a pot so i assumed it was for a preg test but turned out to be for infections and it turns out i have a UTI (well he said i have an infection, but wasn't very specific) and i am now on antibiotics.
He then went quiet for a few minutes while tapping away on his computer trying to get the form so i could go get my blood test done and then said 'well we might as well test other hormones as thats more likely what is wrong' but in a way that made it seem like i was putting him out. So i then took myself up to the local hospital to get the blood taken and i will be calling the surgery on Monday to get the result.
So overall i got what i wanted but the whole time he just acted like he really couldn't be bothered and i was just being an inconvenience. I think one of the only reasons he agreed to the blood test was because i kept saying it and then i said my 'sister' had negative hpts then got a positive blood test. OK so it wasn't my sister but i've read it happened to a few ladies on this forum but he didn't need to know that.
I think they are going to use the blood to test for HCG, FSH, LH, oestrogen, progesterone, thyroid, vit b12 and a couple of others. So at least i hopefully i got all those tests out of the way at once. phew sorry for the essay lol!


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> i thought you could only take a max of 200mg is that not right?
> 
> So i am now back from my appointment. I saw a doctor i had never seen before and am NEVER going to see again. He was a complete a*****e! First of all when he called me in to his room, he didn't even hold the door open for me, he just let it swing shut in my face. So it started off badly. I had to really stand my ground about the blood test because he just kept saying how the hpt's are really accurate so if its negative then i'm not pregnant (which i know from this forum alone that this is not always the case). He then told me to go pee in a pot so i assumed it was for a preg test but turned out to be for infections and it turns out i have a UTI (well he said i have an infection, but wasn't very specific) and i am now on antibiotics.
> He then went quiet for a few minutes while tapping away on his computer trying to get the form so i could go get my blood test done and then said 'well we might as well test other hormones as thats more likely what is wrong' but in a way that made it seem like i was putting him out. So i then took myself up to the local hospital to get the blood taken and i will be calling the surgery on Monday to get the result.
> So overall i got what i wanted but the whole time he just acted like he really couldn't be bothered and i was just being an inconvenience. I think one of the only reasons he agreed to the blood test was because i kept saying it and then i said my 'sister' had negative hpts then got a positive blood test. OK so it wasn't my sister but i've read it happened to a few ladies on this forum but he didn't need to know that.
> I think they are going to use the blood to test for HCG, FSH, LH, oestrogen, progesterone, thyroid, vit b12 and a couple of others. So at least i hopefully i got all those tests out of the way at once. phew sorry for the essay lol!

:hi: again :)

Glad you got the tests, sounds like a crapola doctor tbh! I hate ones like that but at least you got the bloods :thumbup:

I've read about people taking up to 2000mg (not sure where, was a forum but was a while ago - maybe babygaga?) but I didn't want to start at the highest dose right away.

Isn't it Clomid that has a max dose of 200mg?


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP said:


> :hi: again :)
> 
> Glad you got the tests, sounds like a crapola doctor tbh! I hate ones like that but at least you got the bloods :thumbup:
> 
> I've read about people taking up to 2000mg (not sure where, was a forum but was a while ago - maybe babygaga?) but I didn't want to start at the highest dose right away.
> 
> Isn't it Clomid that has a max dose of 200mg?

:hi:
Oh maybe, i honestly don't know enough about it lol.

Yeah it was the first time i didn't specify a female doctor because i forgot so i am definitely going to specify if i need to go in to get my results.


----------



## Lika

Hey Stef :) Yay for getting what you wanted, blood work wise :) Ugh! On the rude doctor and uti. I had one a while ago and it sucked! Well I'm bracing myself for a "low glycemic" diet, since my doc said that a diet high in sugar will make the side effects of met worse. Problem is, I'm a sugar addict so I might be a grumpy butt for a while, until my body adjust to the met and low sugar diet blah! On a brighter side, now I know what up with me and I have my fxd I get my :bfp: soon :D I'm ordering the fertility monitor today do hopefully by the time AF shows up, it will be here :) TTC just got a whole lot more serious now lol

:dust: to us all :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I'm late with a :bfn: I don't get it but its obviously not happening for me this month so whenever the ugly :witch: shows I hope its today because as it stands its gonna ruin my beach weekend if she shows today or before the 9th... :growlmad:


----------



## Lika

USAF_WIFE said:


> I'm late with a :bfn: I don't get it but its obviously not happening for me this month so whenever the ugly :witch: shows I hope its today because as it stands its gonna ruin my beach weekend if she shows today or before the 9th... :growlmad:

Oh no :( hope she shows up today!!!


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> :hi: again :)
> 
> Glad you got the tests, sounds like a crapola doctor tbh! I hate ones like that but at least you got the bloods :thumbup:
> 
> I've read about people taking up to 2000mg (not sure where, was a forum but was a while ago - maybe babygaga?) but I didn't want to start at the highest dose right away.
> 
> Isn't it Clomid that has a max dose of 200mg?
> 
> :hi:
> Oh maybe, i honestly don't know enough about it lol.
> 
> Yeah it was the first time i didn't specify a female doctor because i forgot so i am definitely going to specify if i need to go in to get my results.Click to expand...

Oic, well hopefully you'll get a better doctor in the future then :thumbup:

Lika, fertility monitors are unreliable with PCOS, I know, we bought one before we found out I had it and it's never read me as ovulating, not once. Good luck.

Good luck USAF :flower:


----------



## Lika

MaggzieP said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> :hi: again :)
> 
> Glad you got the tests, sounds like a crapola doctor tbh! I hate ones like that but at least you got the bloods :thumbup:
> 
> I've read about people taking up to 2000mg (not sure where, was a forum but was a while ago - maybe babygaga?) but I didn't want to start at the highest dose right away.
> 
> Isn't it Clomid that has a max dose of 200mg?
> 
> :hi:
> Oh maybe, i honestly don't know enough about it lol.
> 
> Yeah it was the first time i didn't specify a female doctor because i forgot so i am definitely going to specify if i need to go in to get my results.Click to expand...
> 
> Oic, well hopefully you'll get a better doctor in the future then :thumbup:
> 
> Lika, fertility monitors are unreliable with PCOS, I know, we bought one before we found out I had it and it's never read me as ovulating, not once. Good luck.
> 
> Good luck USAF :flower:Click to expand...

Yikes! So whats the best way to test for ovulation? :s im so vey new to this whole pcos thing ugh!


----------



## MaggzieP

Lika said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> :hi: again :)
> 
> Glad you got the tests, sounds like a crapola doctor tbh! I hate ones like that but at least you got the bloods :thumbup:
> 
> I've read about people taking up to 2000mg (not sure where, was a forum but was a while ago - maybe babygaga?) but I didn't want to start at the highest dose right away.
> 
> Isn't it Clomid that has a max dose of 200mg?
> 
> :hi:
> Oh maybe, i honestly don't know enough about it lol.
> 
> Yeah it was the first time i didn't specify a female doctor because i forgot so i am definitely going to specify if i need to go in to get my results.Click to expand...
> 
> Oic, well hopefully you'll get a better doctor in the future then :thumbup:
> 
> Lika, fertility monitors are unreliable with PCOS, I know, we bought one before we found out I had it and it's never read me as ovulating, not once. Good luck.
> 
> Good luck USAF :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes! So whats the best way to test for ovulation? :s im so vey new to this whole pcos thing ugh!Click to expand...

As far as I know, no one knows of a reliable way to predict ovulation with PCOS at home... the most accurate I have found is the saliva microscope (I got mine on eBay). in stream tests and the monitor never worked for me, even before I had my M/C which meant I would have had to have ovulated that time lol

charting basal body temperature and CM would be good too... I tend to rely more on the CM as my BBT is usually around 37.1 Celsius anyway which is meant to be a possible pregnancy symptom (if only!)

Everyone's different, the monitor MAY work for you but I have read more instances of it giving flase results with PCOS than anything else - can't hurt to try though if you've already ordered it :) I kept using mine until I ran out of the clearblue sticks for it, now it's in the cupboard draw gathering dust.


----------



## Lika

Bummer :/
So I guess I should read more into bbt and cm. lots of reading to be done today :)


----------



## StefanieC

i've just had the best news... my sister is pregnant! I'm so happy for her! Apparently she found out last week but she has been putting off telling me until i'd had my blood tests so she didn't upset me bless her. But i am genuinely so happy for her because i love my niece and can't wait for another niece/nephew!


----------



## MaggzieP

Lika said:


> Bummer :/
> So I guess I should read more into bbt and cm. lots of reading to be done today :)

basically, if you get a steady temperature which drops suddenly, it could mean you're ovulating and if your temp goes up to or past 37 Celcius and stays there for 21+ days (I THINK) is can be a sign of early pregnancy. I could be wrong but that is my understanding of it...

CM will change throughout your cycle. After AF mine is always dry, like a thick creamy texture and white. Then it should become wetter (rub between your fingers to see) and when you ovulate/ near ovulation etc it should become like egg whites so EWCM which is what you're looking for when you want to time the baby dancing :thumbup:



StefanieC said:


> i've just had the best news... my sister is pregnant! I'm so happy for her! Apparently she found out last week but she has been putting off telling me until i'd had my blood tests so she didn't upset me bless her. But i am genuinely so happy for her because i love my niece and can't wait for another niece/nephew!

That's great news! Lovely of her to be worried about your feelings too, sounds like you are very close :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> i've just had the best news... my sister is pregnant! I'm so happy for her! Apparently she found out last week but she has been putting off telling me until i'd had my blood tests so she didn't upset me bless her. But i am genuinely so happy for her because i love my niece and can't wait for another niece/nephew!
> 
> That's great news! Lovely of her to be worried about your feelings too, sounds like you are very close :hugs:Click to expand...

We are very close. We talk every day and she always asks how i'm getting on with everything. Thats why she was waiting to tell me because she knew i was struggling.


----------



## nexis

I've been away for a while, just needed a break for a bit so not been temping or anything. Have realised I'm cd33 today and no AF, so I'm going to test tomorrow just so I know where I am. Just waiting on an appointment from the hospital now for metformin.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Stefanie - Congrats to your sister!!! :) Here's to hoping that you'll be able to announce your own pregnancy to HER very soon. ;) 


When I was taking soy, I was told that you take it in twice the amount you would take clomid. Thus, if you would be on a 50mg clomid dose...you should take 100mg soy isoflavones.... 

So that seems like an INSANELY high amount to me...but it doesn't sound like it's done anything BAD to you so far and you've noticed positive fertility signs, so all the power to ya, girl!

Remember though with clomid (and I can only assume with soy as well) that more is not necessarily "better". Some people who fail to respond on a 50mg, 100mg or 150mg dose do well at 25mg. Who knows why? Guess we're all just different. ;)


----------



## BabyDeacon

........... 7 days till testing ... but i got my :bfp: for ryan 3 days before AF was due.... so that means i could test sunday??!!!! i got a job lot of ebay cheapies (30) should arrive tomorrow how do i not test?!


----------



## magic_angel

BabyDeacon said:


> ........... 7 days till testing ... but i got my :bfp: for ryan 3 days before AF was due.... so that means i could test sunday??!!!! i got a job lot of ebay cheapies (30) should arrive tomorrow how do i not test?!

Test, test test :) with 30 of them you cant go wrong :) fingers crossed for you hun :):happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

BabyDeacon said:


> ........... 7 days till testing ... but i got my :bfp: for ryan 3 days before AF was due.... so that means i could test sunday??!!!! i got a job lot of ebay cheapies (30) should arrive tomorrow how do i not test?!

Defo start testing as soon as they arrive! Its not like you don't have enough lol.


----------



## MaggzieP

CdnEquestrian said:


> Stefanie - Congrats to your sister!!! :) Here's to hoping that you'll be able to announce your own pregnancy to HER very soon. ;)
> 
> 
> When I was taking soy, I was told that you take it in twice the amount you would take clomid. Thus, if you would be on a 50mg clomid dose...you should take 100mg soy isoflavones....
> 
> So that seems like an INSANELY high amount to me...but it doesn't sound like it's done anything BAD to you so far and you've noticed positive fertility signs, so all the power to ya, girl!
> 
> Remember though with clomid (and I can only assume with soy as well) that more is not necessarily "better". Some people who fail to respond on a 50mg, 100mg or 150mg dose do well at 25mg. Who knows why? Guess we're all just different. ;)

:hi:

Must have been in stupid mode lol I thought after reading your post it did look a bit high so looked back at my log and duh, yeah I was taking 120mg and then 160mg not 1600 :haha: must have been getting mixed up with my EPO but I have really heard of it being taken up to 2000mg. I'll have to try and find the page again!

:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Lika

Hey ladies!!!
Just started metforminXR this morning :) so far so good, no side effects, so I hope stays that way :) one of my friends just announced she's expecting...twins... I'm so happy for her but with all my struggles to get pregnant and carry a pregnancy full term I feel a bit jealous, and feel horrible for that :( ugh! 

Anyways, hope y'all have a great day!!! Happy Thursday!!! :holly:


----------



## StefanieC

Oh Lika, don't feel bad about being jealous. When my best friend told me his gf was pregnant i was so jealous and upset that i cried when i got off the phone to him. Its ok to feel that way, its a very emotional journey we are all on and you know you can always talk to me or any of us :) :hugs:

Other than that it seems like things are going a bit more positively for you, great news on the no side effects yet :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

StefanieC said:


> BabyDeacon said:
> 
> 
> ........... 7 days till testing ... but i got my :bfp: for ryan 3 days before AF was due.... so that means i could test sunday??!!!! i got a job lot of ebay cheapies (30) should arrive tomorrow how do i not test?!
> 
> Defo start testing as soon as they arrive! Its not like you don't have enough lol.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## nexis

:bfn: for me this morning. I'm not down about it as I was pretty sure this was going to be another cycle where I don't O on my own. At least I know now and am ready for the hospital to see me :)


----------



## USAF_WIFE

:witch: Came in at 4am this morning I think we are gonna wait to start TTC again till october. My husband wanted to avoid our other two LO's b-day months so I really don't feel like waiting this month trying next then waiting and trying. Rather silly IMO so I guess I am done for now. My youngest is just 1 so I have a somewhat tiny one to enjoy. :cry:


----------



## Lika

USAF_WIFE said:


> :witch: Came in at 4am this morning I think we are gonna wait to start TTC again till october. My husband wanted to avoid our other two LO's b-day months so I really don't feel like waiting this month trying next then waiting and trying. Rather silly IMO so I guess I am done for now. My youngest is just 1 so I have a somewhat tiny one to enjoy. :cry:

Awww boo on the :witch: 
Enjoy your little one as much as you can, they grow up waaaaaay too fast. I wa the first one to hold my little brother after he was born, not exactly sure why doc gave him to me before my mom but I felt special lol And omg! He's turning 7years this year!!! I'm like "where has time gone?!" lol

As for me ladies, the waiting game is on :D so I found out I'm on the metformin extende release... Not sure what is different from regular metformin, but so far so good :D none of the nasty side effects I read about, other than some nausea and dizziness :) hope all my friends are doing good today &#10084;


----------



## StefanieC

Lika i just had a little look on google quickly and from what i can see extended release does the same job as regular but has less side effects so it looks like its good that you're on that :)


----------



## Lika

Hi Stef :) ohhhh I'm glad my doc put me on the extended release. Phew!!! I read horror stories with metformin, some had stomach pains, others diarrhea and worse ugh. I was bracing myself but I'm glad I didn't have none of that lol
One thing I cannot have at all though is alcohol. Which is really a bummer because in Italy all you have is wine and nutella! But I can't have none :( 
But hey, if that's what it takes ;)
How are you doing today Stef? :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

I got a :bfp: this morning! I'm in total shock! I've taken so many tests...I thought I'd never see that second line!!


----------



## Vic20581

DragonflyWing said:


> I got a :bfp: this morning! I'm in total shock! I've taken so many tests...I thought I'd never see that second line!!

Congrats hun, hope u have a great 9 mths x


----------



## StefanieC

DragonflyWing -congratulations! what cycle and what dpo are you?

Lika - i'm no doing so well today, its all really getting to me. i got my hopes up a little after that evap yesterday thinking maybe it was a real line but back to BFN this morning so all hopes are dashed.


----------



## Lika

DragonflyWing said:


> I got a :bfp: this morning! I'm in total shock! I've taken so many tests...I thought I'd never see that second line!!

Whohoooo!!! Congrats and H&H 9 months!!!!

Stef- :( I'm sorry hun, hang in there :) your :bfp: will come, and it will be extra special :) you are in my daily prayers &#10084;


----------



## DragonflyWing

Cycle #2, 10dpo.

I can't wrap my head around it...I really never thought I would get pregnant. Even after last night, when I had a faint line...I thought it was a false positive or an evap, because the test was expired. I honestly thought it would be BFN today.


----------



## Lika

DragonflyWing said:


> I got a :bfp: this morning! I'm in total shock! I've taken so many tests...I thought I'd never see that second line!!

:) enjoy the next 9 months!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Lika said:


> Stef- :( I'm sorry hun, hang in there :) your :bfp: will come, and it will be extra special :) you are in my daily prayers &#10084;

Thanks hun, it doesn't help that i've done something to my shin and find it painful to walk so i'm pretty much confined to the couch until DH gets home from work. I can just about painfully hobble to the loo which i have to do quite often due to either pregnancy (i highly doubt it) or my uti (much more likely). so i'm just in a bad mood. i think i may have a bath to soak it and make myself feel better. sorry i don't mean to constantly complain.


----------



## Lika

Stef is totally understandable :) complain, scream, cry... Whatever makes you feel better hun. I find this TTC journey quite confusing, frustrating at a times and painful sometimes :cry: you are not alone.
You just have to keep on trying trying trying :) and you will have friends to talk and confide if needed be :)
:hug:


----------



## StefanieC

Lika said:


> Stef is totally understandable :) complain, scream, cry... Whatever makes you feel better hun. I find this TTC journey quite confusing, frustrating at a times and painful sometimes :cry: you are not alone.
> You just have to keep on trying trying trying :) and you will have friends to talk and confide if needed be :)
> :hug:

Thank you so much hun, i really appreciate that :hugs:


----------



## nexis

Congrats dragonflywing :)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I HATE my metformin. lol
I should have asked for the extended-release. ;)



Congrats Dragonflywing!!!! H&H 9 mos! :) Another BFP to add to the growing list!!!

Still doing the provera for me. Haven't really noticed anything different...so i'll just keep on, keeping on. Can't wait to start the darn clomid!!! :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Congrats dragonfly wing. 


I thought this might be my month. Af is 7 days late but I've had various amounts of only brown spotting or less and hardly enough to use a liner but I tested last night and today with fmu. So I'm going accept I ain't doing this on my own :(. 

We go in 6 days back to fertility clinic for amh results and sign iui consents. I'll be given myself injectibles. Follistim or what's here is puregon.


----------



## Lika

Hey ladies!!! :flower:

How are my curvy bumps gals doing today? :D I'm a little grumpy but I guess it's because I'm on a low sugar-no caffeine diet lol, it's kicking my butt :wacko:
But I guess what I will miss most is not having a glass of sweet wine occasionally ugh! I read somewhere that metformin and alcohol is a big no-no. Living in Italy and not be able to drink wine... Mmmm that shall be interesting lol
On a brighter note, tomorrow hubs and I will go on a road trip!!! We have a concert to go in a city in central Italy :) it's a 7hrs drive but it should be fun :D gonna load my iPod with country music and off we go!!! :D
For those having a rough time, lots of &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; and :hug: for you :)

I will try to be on as much as I can this weekend, but I'm wishing y'all a great weekend!!! :D
:hug: to all of you!


----------



## StefanieC

Lika said:


> Hey ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> How are my curvy bumps gals doing today? :D I'm a little grumpy but I guess it's because I'm on a low sugar-no caffeine diet lol, it's kicking my butt :wacko:
> But I guess what I will miss most is not having a glass of sweet wine occasionally ugh! I read somewhere that metformin and alcohol is a big no-no. Living in Italy and not be able to drink wine... Mmmm that shall be interesting lol
> On a brighter note, tomorrow hubs and I will go on a road trip!!! We have a concert to go in a city in central Italy :) it's a 7hrs drive but it should be fun :D gonna load my iPod with country music and off we go!!! :D
> For those having a rough time, lots of &#10084;&#10084;&#10084; and :hug: for you :)
> 
> I will try to be on as much as I can this weekend, but I'm wishing y'all a great weekend!!! :D
> :hug: to all of you!

I hope you have a great time hun and i hope i have good news upon your return! :hugs: xx


----------



## Lika

Ohhh Stef I really hope so :D I will keep you in my prayers and will be stalking this page for updates ;) but never ever lose hope, no matter the outcome ;) you are a strong woman, never forget that. And you can and will prevail over any obstacles and "bumps" in the road ;) your "bfp" will come!!!
:hug:


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well ladies.......

I have some news to share!

I got my first ever :bfp: today! First in 5 long years of trying. 

It can be done! I thought it would never happen but it has!


----------



## Lika

Jo_Bean said:


> Well ladies.......
> 
> I have some news to share!
> 
> I got my first ever :bfp: today! First in 5 long years of trying.
> 
> It can be done! I thought it would never happen but it has!

OMG OMG OMG!!! That is FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!! H&H 9 months!!!!

And your due date is Valentines day?!?! How freaking awesome!!! Congrats!!!! :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thank you!

I have no clue what to do next :haha:


----------



## HopefulPony

Wow that's fantastic news Jo! Massive congratulations!!!!! You must be so happy :)

I'm officially onto cycle 1 of TTC now as AF arrived today... Yay!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks!!

I need to properly catch up with everyone as been on holiday!

Today is a whirlwind!!!


----------



## StefanieC

Jo thats amazing!!!! I'm so unbelievably happy for you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Magan85

OMG Jo Bean!! Im soooooo happy for you! I litterally got goose bumps and teared up a little reading that you finally got your BFP!!! Its about time hunny! You have been so supportive of everyone and you soooo deserve it!! Just tells those of us that have been trying for a while that it WILL happen!! Yay!!!!


----------



## Magan85

btw.. wheres the pics?! hehe


----------



## StefanieC

i agree with Magan, i am actually welling up i'm so happy! xx


----------



## Lawyer chick

Congrats Jo!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggzieP

CONGRATULATIONS JO!!! :hugs: H+H 9 months!!! :happydance:

---

Can I just ask from people who have tried soy, did you get hot flushes? I am currently sweating im so hot, it'll go away again soon and come back a bit later. My temperature is 37.4 Celsius at the mo, whew!!! CD11.


----------



## DragonflyWing

Jo_Bean said:


> Well ladies.......
> 
> I have some news to share!
> 
> I got my first ever :bfp: today! First in 5 long years of trying.
> 
> It can be done! I thought it would never happen but it has!

Jo Bean! We are due on the same day! :thumbup: Congratulations on your :bfp:!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Pic!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/5859c996.jpg

Dfw - congrats to you!!! I will update the front page :D


----------



## Vankiwi

Jo_Bean said:


> Pic!
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/5859c996.jpg
> 
> Dfw - congrats to you!!! I will update the front page :D

That's the best news!!! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lika

Jo_Bean said:


> Pic!
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/5859c996.jpg
> 
> Dfw - congrats to you!!! I will update the front page :D

Aweee!!! So happy for ya!!! :D


----------



## StefanieC

Jo I'll bet it feels great to see that word on the digi!


----------



## nexis

Jo_Bean said:


> Pic!
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/5859c996.jpg
> 
> Dfw - congrats to you!!! I will update the front page :D

Congratulations! :happydance: so happy for you!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks girls!! What a crazy day :dance: still in shock, can't believe it!!


----------



## DragonflyWing

When you have a moment to breathe, pop on over to the Valentine's day babies thread in First Trimester. There are 7 of us already due on the same day!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

OMG!!!!! Jo!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you, girl!!!! :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Happy weekend!

I've been sick all this week, so glad it's not O-time. I went to the doc's on Wednesday and since I was there anyway I decided to ask about my luteal phase. She knows we are TTC. I said that my LP is normally only 10 days and wanted to know if she thought this would be a problem, which she didn't think it would be. 

Then she said that is I'm not pregnant by August to come back and she'll refer me to a fertility specialist. I think she said that as she will be leaving at the end of August so I'll have to go under another doc's care. Thing is, it won't quite be a year of trying then, and looking back on my charts, we've only really had two decent shots with timing BDing. I'm not ready to take any drugs or anything but maybe it can't hurt to get my hormone levels checked since the offer is there? It seems so early in the game. But I have just turned 34. Thoughts? :shrug:

I know I ovulate every month (I temp, check cm & cp & use OPKs). Maybe we just need more time? But if something showed up to be out of whack with my hormones it would be good to fix it. I have wondered if my LP is too short (I take B vits for it and it has increased it slightly), and no idea if DH swimmers are ok......


----------



## Jo_Bean

Vankiwi - I was really worried about my LP being short but when I looked into it properly and temped to confirm ov etc. it wasn't as short as I thought. I also drank pomegranate juice to help make the lining thicker for implantation. 

I honestly believe in our 5 years of trying that it was down to timing. When we got the timing right, I didn't ovulate and the rest of the time we got it wrong. 

Keep going honey. X


----------



## Charmjoy91

Congrats, Jo_Bean on ur BFP! 
I wanted to join curvy bumps, can u add me to ur list please? 
Thanx.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Jo - I drink pom juice too! B Vits have helped - it used to be 7 days, then it moved to 10 for a few months and last month was even 11. I feel like 11 should be ok if it can stay there.

So happy for you - had a wee read of your journal today too xxx


----------



## Vankiwi

Crazy when I look back on my charts that we've really only had a shot for 2 months?!?! Obviously need to BD more at the right time!! :dohh:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Charmjoy91 said:


> Congrats, Jo_Bean on ur BFP!
> I wanted to join curvy bumps, can u add me to ur list please?
> Thanx.

Of course! :hi: welcome and thanks!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Vankiwi said:


> Thanks Jo - I drink pom juice too! B Vits have helped - it used to be 7 days, then it moved to 10 for a few months and last month was even 11. I feel like 11 should be ok if it can stay there.
> 
> So happy for you - had a wee read of your journal today too xxx

11 days sounds good :D I'm sure it will be long enough. 



Vankiwi said:


> Crazy when I look back on my charts that we've really only had a shot for 2 months?!?! Obviously need to BD more at the right time!! :dohh:

That was exactly our problem. Hubby kept going on about ivf as he had given up hope but I knew it was down to timing. It's crazy that in 5 years we didn't time it right. There was a point in that 5 years when we just seemed to lose hope and not try very hard. 

I know it's possible for a plus sized lady to get pregnant now! Not just everyone else but me. Although I still don't quite believe it!


----------



## Charmjoy91

Thanx again, Jo_Bean for adding me!
Aww, im having a hard time addin' the team curvy bumps symbol to my sig. Any help? I tried following the directions at the beginning of the thread, no success.


----------



## Jo_Bean

I can see it!!!


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey ladies, 
Figured out why I felt like crap a couple weeks ago. Turns out AF finally came 8 weeks after my miscarriage. So my hormone levels were thru the charts. I'm no longer feeling hopeless but more encouraged to try and let fate take its course to have my family. I'm Gunna keep my mind off of babies and just enjoy time with my DH. 
On another note Congrats to you Jo-bean on your BFP. It makes me happy to know some who has been there for us has gotten a peanut on the way. 
Thanks for the continued support ladies 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks MrsLandry. 

Hopefully you can start to feel a bit more normal. Even though it will never be normal again emotionally but maybe things will even out hormonally and you can get back on track xxxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

On another note ladies - I won't be going anywhere. Just because I have a bfp. I will stay here to keep the list updated. I want to see ALL of you with BIG FAT POSITIVES to go with those BIG BEAUTIFUL CURVES! :holly:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## StefanieC

We really appreciate that Jo :).

I'm afraid nothing new to report from me... CD51, 24dpo, 11 days late for AF, still BFN. I am really struggling today and am scared to find out my blood test results on Monday. I know its going to be BFN because thats my luck but i'm scared that something really bad will be wrong. I seem to always be moaning and i'm really sorry for that, its just my DH is having a tough time at the moment and i don't want to unload on him too much but i need someone to talk to even if noone replies, i just need to write it out. :cry:

I'm sorry for being so down when you've had such great news Jo.


----------



## Mrslandry

StefanieC said:


> We really appreciate that Jo :).
> 
> I'm afraid nothing new to report from me... CD51, 24dpo, 11 days late for AF, still BFN. I am really struggling today and am scared to find out my blood test results on Monday. I know its going to be BFN because thats my luck but i'm scared that something really bad will be wrong. I seem to always be moaning and i'm really sorry for that, its just my DH is having a tough time at the moment and i don't want to unload on him too much but i need someone to talk to even if noone replies, i just need to write it out. :cry:
> 
> I'm sorry for being so down when you've had such great news Jo.

I totally understand being worried. I've had tons of blood work done and understand being late and having that bfn over and over. I know it's hard to take the advice of not to worrie but you have to distract yourself. I had a moment of feeling hopeless and thinking the worst. If you need to vent don't hesitate to MSG me. I hope every thing turns out good with the blood work and remember nothing is as bad as it seems and where there is a will there is a way to fix it. 
Lots of baby dust sent your way


----------



## Jo_Bean

Don't be silly Stef :hugs: I don't mind at all!

Maybe you ovulated at that later dip on your chart after all? I'm sure everything will be fine with the tests. They will be able to talk to you about whatever happens so it will all work out xxx


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks guys, i'm feeling a little better this morning, i'm trying to think that at the very least they can give me something to make AF come so i can try again.
I'm planning to do the distraction thing and doing some more of the baby blanket i'm crocheting. I'm going to try to make some baby mittens for my sister as she just found out she is pregnant but my first try went a bit wrong so i unraveled it and plan to try again. I think as my DH is working today i am also going to have a horror movie day, no chance of cute babies in those lol.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lol! Brilliant plan for distraction! Horror movies :thumbup:


----------



## magic_angel

WOAH WOAH WOAH..... wait a minute.... i have a break from this for a wee while and i come back to find ive missed A LOT.....



DragonflyWing said:


> I got a :bfp: this morning! I'm in total shock! I've taken so many tests...I thought I'd never see that second line!!

:hugs: hun congrats :D :happydance: made up for you :) x



Jo_Bean said:


> Well ladies.......
> 
> I have some news to share!
> 
> I got my first ever :bfp: today! First in 5 long years of trying.
> 
> It can be done! I thought it would never happen but it has!

 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
jo........... i cried reading this...... babe im sooooooooo happy for you and i knew it would happen for you!!!! now you get a chance to crochet a whole heap of stuff for YOUR BABY :happydance: Oh huni i cant imagine how your feeling right now!!!! You so deserve this and im so so so made up for you babe :D :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## mzportuguese

Well ladies thought i would pop in and update things arent going so well with my pregnancy my hcg levels r rising sowly they believe it may be a ectopic pregnancy but i go for a scan on tuesday but now i have much hope and am sure i will be back to the ttcer side of things but if i loose this one then i am done trying until


----------



## magic_angel

mzportuguese said:


> Well ladies thought i would pop in and update things arent going so well with my pregnancy my hcg levels r rising sowly they believe it may be a ectopic pregnancy but i go for a scan on tuesday but now i have much hope and am sure i will be back to the ttcer side of things but if i loose this one then i am done trying until

Aww hun big :hugs: hope things go ok for you xx


----------



## Mrslandry

mzportuguese said:


> Well ladies thought i would pop in and update things arent going so well with my pregnancy my hcg levels r rising sowly they believe it may be a ectopic pregnancy but i go for a scan on tuesday but now i have much hope and am sure i will be back to the ttcer side of things but if i loose this one then i am done trying until

I am so sorry to read this. I hope your scan goes well and it turns out baby is fine. All I can say is don't give up your hope. :hugs:


----------



## nexis

mzportuguese said:


> Well ladies thought i would pop in and update things arent going so well with my pregnancy my hcg levels r rising sowly they believe it may be a ectopic pregnancy but i go for a scan on tuesday but now i have much hope and am sure i will be back to the ttcer side of things but if i loose this one then i am done trying until

:hugs: hope everything goes ok hun. 

Afm, dh has cheered me up majorly after I've been feeling a bit down today by buying me chocolate and an iPad 2 :happydance:


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> Well ladies.......
> 
> I have some news to share!
> 
> I got my first ever :bfp: today! First in 5 long years of trying.
> 
> It can be done! I thought it would never happen but it has!



HOLY CRAP how did I miss this!!!!!! omg I am so pleased for you :hugs:
You are gonna be a mommy Jo :flower:

Soooo soooo happy for you :hugs:


----------



## mzportuguese

Thanks ladies i am trying to ease my mind but its hard i guess i just broke my news and got excited to quick :-(


----------



## PandaMao

OMG Jo! So so excited for you! A big congrats for you!

As for me, I guess I am back. AF got me on Friday morning and boy was it bad! Luckily all the awful cramps were gone by that evening because we left to go camping for the weekend. I just got back today and we had a lovely time. AF is almost done now too to I'm feeling a bit more up. I'm on vacation for the rest of the week. I'm going to alternate between relaxing and cleaning and packing. We're moving in with the in-laws at the end of the month so we'll have a better shot at actually saving up a down payment for a house. Tomorrow will be CD4 for me and I'm going to run out and buy some soy isoflavones and EPO. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Lika

Hey ladies :D
Hope everyone had a great weekend!!! I'm back from my mini-roadtrip and I'm feeling great :) both me and DH really needed this time off :) well so far no AF :( this whole waiting thing sux! But gotta make the best of every situation, right? 
So I'm gonna take this time to clean and start packing my house, DH finally agreed to move from this crappy house!!! We have 3 dogs and this house is not compatible at all!!! I didn't have a say in it because he came to live in Italy before we got married lol Anyways, hopefully till the end of the year we can a) save up money for the move, b) find a good place to live and above all I hope and pray for a sticky bean in my belly before the end of the year. Let's see what all we can accomplish ;)
Happy Monday everyone!!! :D


----------



## StefanieC

well apparently all my results are "normal" - so i'm not pregnant :(. I have an appointment on wednesday morning to figure out what to do next. me and DH are very upset :cry:


----------



## magic_angel

StefanieC said:


> Thanks guys, i'm feeling a little better this morning, i'm trying to think that at the very least they can give me something to make AF come so i can try again.
> I'm planning to do the distraction thing and doing some more of the baby blanket i'm crocheting. I'm going to try to make some baby mittens for my sister as she just found out she is pregnant but my first try went a bit wrong so i unraveled it and plan to try again. I think as my DH is working today i am also going to have a horror movie day, no chance of cute babies in those lol.




StefanieC said:


> well apparently all my results are "normal" - so i'm not pregnant :(. I have an appointment on wednesday morning to figure out what to do next. me and DH are very upset :cry:

Oh hun :hugs: i feel for you a really do, its awful not knowing whats going on, its even worse being told by the doctor that nothing is stopping your period from coming and you just have to wait it out..... i was so happy that i was starting to have regular periods for 9 months and thought that i would be pregnant soon because i thought with regular periods you knew where you stood and could pin point ov but then i got hit with a massive 105 day cycle and i begged the docs to give me something to bring it on but they wouldnt.... and then the day i found out all my test results af showed up in the evening and i genuinely think it had something to do with stress... i was so stressed out with all the tests, blood work, hospital visits, doctor visits that when i had all the results and knew there was going to be no more tests my body just de stressed itself... its so easier said than done but i think you just really need to do the long hot bath, candles, glass of wine, movie with your fella and chill, i know its annoying when people say it all the time and you think "yeh it might be easy for you" but as soon as you de stress it will come :hugs:
I am on cd 28 i think and if ive gone back to normal 30 day cycles then af should show up for me soon but after having that 105 day cyle i really dont know if its going to show.... docs think my long cycle was because i had a miscarriage in february so im just hoping its back to normal, hope someone does something for you soon so that it can put your mind at rest hun, try to keep positive and chill hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Lawyer chick

Stefanie. I'm sorry hunnie. I get to a point where if I don't have af by cd 40 I ask for provera to bring on my period. 
Except this. Month all I did was lightly spot on to only and she said no. I go to clinic on thursday


----------



## MaggzieP

Sorry Stef, hang in there :hugs: Hope they will be able to find out something for you soon.

CD14 for me at the moment. Starting to see a little ferning in my microscope but not had any ovarian cramps so not sure the soy has done its job properly. Will have to wait and see if I get full ferning. Already feel like I've swallowed a beach ball, lower abdomen is very uncomfortable and my back is killing me so hopefully I will ovulate this cycle. OH and I already been doing the BD every other day lol.


----------



## StefanieC

thanks for all the kind words girls :). I'm definitely going to mention Provera to the doctor thanks lawyer chick.


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies

Haven't been around much as I have been in a bit of limbo as we decided to have this cycle off as I had a suspected ovarian cyst and have been waiting to go for a scan. Last cycle I started spotting before all the problems began and this afternoon I started spotting again even though AF isn't due yet. It's only been about 20 days or so since I had the last lot of bleeding so I don't know what is going on. Feel like this cyst business has messed my cycles up a bit so I am just going to wait until tomorrow to see if this spotting turns into full on AF. 

Still waiting for scan appointment and also am waiting to see of this becomes proper AF as I have to have a blood test at docs on day 21 of my cycle so the last thing I need is uncertainty about whether this is AF or not. Grrrrr remember when life was simple lol

Hope everyone is well. Will catch up better tomorrow. Hugs to all :)


----------



## CdnEquestrian

So sorry, Stef. :(


I'm at "ready to jump off the bridge" status. Just found out that "Stupid Cow" is having a girl....if any of you remember my thread or stories about her. :(

She's also pretending like the father "is a liar" and "abandoned her when he found out she was pregnant"......she had sex with a random stranger after meeting him 5 minutes before. She doesn't know his first or last name, where he lives, where he works, what kind of vehicle she drives....nothing. She took a cab to the hotel, slept with him, and took a cab back to DH and my house....she has NO IDEA who this guy is....


Grrrrr.


----------



## Lika

CdnEquestrian said:


> So sorry, Stef. :(
> 
> 
> I'm at "ready to jump off the bridge" status. Just found out that "Stupid Cow" is having a girl....if any of you remember my thread or stories about her. :(
> 
> She's also pretending like the father "is a liar" and "abandoned her when he found out she was pregnant"......she had sex with a random stranger after meeting him 5 minutes before. She doesn't know his first or last name, where he lives, where he works, what kind of vehicle she drives....nothing. She took a cab to the hotel, slept with him, and took a cab back to DH and my house....she has NO IDEA who this guy is....
> 
> 
> Grrrrr.

Stef- I hope your dr can give you something to bring AF, I know the feelingif being in a limbo :/ still no sign of AF for me either... Going on a 50 days cycle grrrr!!! On Thursday I will start taking 1000mg of metformin, hopefully upping the dosage helps! All I want is a regular cycle :/ kind of a wishful thinking considering I have pcos but hey, I can dream right? :(

CdnEquestrian- I tots understand you! I have a few friends back home who got preggers after a 1 night stand and then come crying how life is unfair and blah blah blah. I feel like slapping them across the face, here we are wonderful gals READY to be a mom, going thru treatment and all the good stuff just to have 1 healthy baby, while those girls who are clearly not ready to be a mom get pregnant and carry a pregnancy full term no probs! I even knew a girl, who SMOKED while being pregnant! Thank goodness her baby was healthy! I understand your frustration >=\
Ok, vent over :)
Hope y'all have a great day!!!
Happy Tuesday!!! :flower:


----------



## nexis

Lika said:


> CdnEquestrian- I tots understand you! I have a few friends back home who got preggers after a 1 night stand and then come crying how life is unfair and blah blah blah. I feel like slapping them across the face, here we are wonderful gals READY to be a mom, going thru treatment and all the good stuff just to have 1 healthy baby, while those girls who are clearly not ready to be a mom get pregnant and carry a pregnancy full term no probs! I even knew a girl, who SMOKED while being pregnant! Thank goodness her baby was healthy! I understand your frustration >=\
> Ok, vent over :)
> Hope y'all have a great day!!!
> Happy Tuesday!!! :flower:

My sister in law smoked all the way through her pregnancy and still smokes around her daughter now. Both dh and I smoke but I have always intended to give up should I ever be lucky enough to fall pregnant. I enjoy smoking but I couldn't bring myself to smoke if I was pregnant, I'd feel so guilty especially if the baby was born with problems that were down to my smoking. I don't know anyone who's gotten pregnant after a one night stand but I can imagine how frustrating that would be if they come to you complaining :hugs:

Afm, nothing to report. Cd 39, no sign of af and no letter from the hospital so far.


----------



## Jo_Bean

I gave up smoking the second I got my bfp!

Easiest thing in the world xxx


----------



## magic_angel

bbbunny said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Haven't been around much as I have been in a bit of limbo as we decided to have this cycle off as I had a suspected ovarian cyst and have been waiting to go for a scan. Last cycle I started spotting before all the problems began and this afternoon I started spotting again even though AF isn't due yet. It's only been about 20 days or so since I had the last lot of bleeding so I don't know what is going on. Feel like this cyst business has messed my cycles up a bit so I am just going to wait until tomorrow to see if this spotting turns into full on AF.
> 
> Still waiting for scan appointment and also am waiting to see of this becomes proper AF as I have to have a blood test at docs on day 21 of my cycle so the last thing I need is uncertainty about whether this is AF or not. Grrrrr remember when life was simple lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Will catch up better tomorrow. Hugs to all :)

Ill join you on the HATE CYSTS rant hun, its proper painful, and i just cant bloody wait for them to go and get back to a pain free ttc session :) hope everything goes well for you babe xxx


----------



## magic_angel

Well what a blubbering mess i was last night ill tell ya....... im an emotional person anyway but i dont like crying in front of anyone and as i was folding clothes last night i had this massive pain surging all through my stomach, it felt like i was SOOOOOOO bloated and about to burst, i got up, leaned up on my front door and tears fell down my face, i took a candle up to the bathroom and sat in the dark having a fag, just as i stopped crying it started flooding down my face and it wouldnt stop!!! I was so sick of the pain and the pain is getting so bad im just crying on the spot it doesnt matter where i am..... but the last time i cried after hearing all my results was when i went to my auntys house and blubbered like a baby but obviously i didnt just let go because i dont like public crying, and last night was the first time i proper cried so i wanted to be on my own and just let it out... fella heard me bless him and came in saying aww i dont like seeing my baby cry give me a hug, i squeezed him so tight, he made me a "magic" brew and put a cheesy chick flick on that i got for my birthday and we snuggled all night whilst he sat brushing my hair with his fingers :) (i love it when he plays with my hair, gives me shivers down my neck and back :D ) 
I guess i must have needed a good old cry, ive just got so much on my plate right now but cant really find a way to release it as ive got to be there for my fella, his dads cancer has spread to his stomach and throat as well as lungs and the treatment is not going to be a cure for him it will just shrink it slightly but its too fast for the docs to try and do something about it so ive got a very sad fella right now because hes so worried about my emotional state (with bottling everything up) and with his dad too hes just trying to be strong poor guy.... i just hope that when i found out whats happening with me that it isnt as bad as ive been told and that ive been thinking it is.....
SOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry to write a massive post girls, just heads all over the place and ive been trying to keep myself to myself and trying to keep my problems and thoughts burried in the back of my head but its all creeping out slowely.....

Hope everyones ok, hows everyone getting on with their cycles?

Im sorry if anyone thinks im skipping their posts or not talking to anyone, with only 1.5 hours sleep EVERYDAY im kinda flimsy at the mo and i cant seem to concentrate much so when im reading the posts and trying to reply to you all its just not happening and i cant think to write anything :( i do love you all tho and i do check in with you all to see how your all doing, hopefully with a few more good night sleeps i should be back to myself......

:hugs: to EVERYONE, hope all you lovely ladies are ok :) xxx


----------



## DragonflyWing

magic_angel :hugs: I hope things start looking up.


----------



## Jo_Bean

:awww: magic. If it's not one thing it's another! Poor thing :hugs: 
Let's hope it all gets better soon x


----------



## Lika

Oh magic I'm so sorry you are going thru such a hard time :(
I'm glad you have a very supportive man :) its okay to cry, we can't be strong all the time, sometimes we just have to let it out... I hope things et better for you hun :) and we will be here for ya &#10084;
Just popping in to see how everyone is doing :) metformin so far has been okay, besides from making me veg dizzy ugh! It's okay though, when I feel lightheaded I just lay in bed and check the forum :) I love this support system! I know I'm not alone in this long TTC journey and it makes me feel better :)
On Thursday I start 1000mg of met instead of only 500! eeeek! Hopefully with the higher dosage the :witch: shows up! Fxd!!! 
Also on Thursday DH goes in for his sperm analysis! Fxd his :spermy: are all fine!!! Phew! So much going on this week!!! For now I shall go downstairs and have a lemon gelato :D
Have a nice evening!!! :icecream:


----------



## PandaMao

Aww, Magic :hugs: I'm so sorry life is being rather shit to you right now. Sometimes we just need a good cry to feel a little better.


----------



## bbbunny

Magic I totally hear you with the pain and the bloating. When I was really bad last cycle I felt like I was 40 months pregnant and would pop at any time. I found a hot water bottle and several bars of chocolate helped my pain. Sometimes just standing in the shower with the hot water running on the side that was hurting would help.

The spotting has turned into full on AF and thank goodness so far no cyst like pain. Still no news about scan though. I am so nervous that they will tell me I have PCOS or that this blood test will come back saying I don't ovulate. 

Yesterday I got a bit upset thinking that my hubby would probably have a kid by now if he wasn't lumbered with me. I should have known at the point that AF was on her way as I kept blubbing. I even cried watching Quantum Leap lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bunny, I wish I could convince you to join FF and monitor everything properly with opk's etc. that's how we did it. It makes such a difference :D

And loooooooove Sam Beckett!

_Hoping that each time, the next leap will be the leap home_


----------



## Lawyer chick

I have no idea re my cycle lol............cause that spotting went away 2 more days till doctor. I thought it was Wednesday, no its Thursday. I've been a royal bitch lately, but it's because of work mostly. I work in family law so family courts been crazy with trial after trial plus child protective services files. Sighhhhh


----------



## Lawyer chick

FF is amazing. I use it. Not as regularly but we did in 2002 when we started ttc. Amazing tool tho and when the forums were free I met some amazing girls.

CDN. I'm sorry you have to deal with that. I have two girls I was friends with when my boy was born who are both gramas at 32/33 and still dealing with nonsense etc. just blows my mind at times, that I worked hard waited for normal man who loves me and ds one hundred percent and yet you struggle like crazy. :(

Hugs to all of us.


----------



## magic_angel

Hey ladies :hugs: Thank you for your support, i had a wee break from this because i didnt want to moan and groan on here, i feel much better after having a good old cry :)
On a different note, i had to giggle earlier :D Fella got a bit carried away with my Bunny "friend" called Bob lol about a year ago and broke him and ive joked around with him that he never replaces things when he breaks them. He came in earlier and handed me the laptop and said show me a replacement Bob and ill get it for you then you can stop holding it against me :haha: Hes chosen me a polka dot vibe from ann summers :haha: what a loon lol he made me giggle because he got me a little bullet one and it arrived today and he had a look at it and guess what?!?!?! HE BROKE THAT ONE TOO :haha: yep, it had been here 2 minutes and it stopped working lol give me a break :haha: now hes UBER gutted and feeling guilty lol proper made me laugh thats for sure :haha:


----------



## looseygoosey

Step 1: Start Cycle *check*

Finally, but you have to start somewhere.

Congratulations on the BFPs while I've been away, well done ladies!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Very positive loosey :thumbup: 
Next step ov
Next step bfp!!!


----------



## Wants2beAMum

Helloooo am I able to join this lovely group of ladies, As im sure my jiggly bits will be appreciated in this group YAY Hehehehehe x


----------



## Jo_Bean

Wants2beAMum said:


> Helloooo am I able to join this lovely group of ladies, As im sure my jiggly bits will be appreciated in this group YAY Hehehehehe x

:hi: Of course you can - welcome!!!


----------



## Wants2beAMum

Thank you


----------



## StefanieC

Hi ladies, i've just got back from my doctors appointment and thought i'd update you. It was frustrating to say the least!
She said she didn't think it was a good idea to give me anything to make AF come. She is going to get me an appointment for a scan to see if there is anything wrong which i will get in the post at some point in the next couple of weeks and i also have to get blood taken again in 2 months. Also to take another pregnancy test in a week if AF still isn't here.
So right now i am in pretty much the same place as before. :growlmad:


----------



## Lika

Awww Stef sorry docs can be very frustrating sometimes :( hopefully everything will go great with your scan and nothing is wrong with you. I will keep you in my prayers :)

Well ladies with me everything is still the same...today I decided I won't do anything, just lay in bed watching tv :D I gotta feed my puppies poor things lol I might not children yet, but my pups sure give me tons of love :) today is bath day for them so I'm pretty sure they will hate me lol

Happy Wednesday everyone!!!


----------



## StefanieC

thanks Lika :)

Aww cute!


----------



## bbbunny

@josephine I had to giggle at your post. Hope you are feeling bit better now :hugs:

@stefanie I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

AFM just waiting for AF to go. It's been really heavy and I feel a bit crappy but hopeful not long now. Have had the letter for my scan appointment through today it is next Friday at 8.15am!!!! I don't know when they started having an 8am as well as an 8pm but I do not think it will catch on :coffee:

Have also joined that fertility friend malarky and did my first little temperature dot on my chart this morning. I think I need a better thermometer but I am just counting this next cycle as a practice one just to get the hang of it all and will go hardcore next time and get a proper one off ebay or something. :thumbup:

I meant to ask Jo if she had started doing anything different recently before getting her BFP tips, tricks etc. :shrug:

Hope everyone is well. I have my mom visiting tomorrow so am supposed to be cleaning but have been watching TV instead :blush:


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello ladies...

Feeling very low right now. I got some light ferning day before yesterday on my microscope which has completely disappeared yesterday and today so no closer to ovulating this cycle. It could still happen I suppose, my cycle lengths are completely unpredictable. CD18 and lower abdomen still very uncomfortable, no cramps yet though (the only time I ovulate is after cramps) :nope:

Just feel [email protected] right now.


----------



## StefanieC

oh hun :hugs: hopefully it'll come really soon.

i'm wondering whether to stop temping for a bit or whether i should keep doing it so i stay in the habit for next cycle :shrug: what do you guys think?


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: bunny

The thing I did differently was use OPKs! I have always used the CBFM and I bought myself a new BBT thermometer which came with a load of free OPKs, so I thought I would use them.
This helped me to pinpoint the exact window of ov and we did it at the right time. The temps and the CBFM confirmed it.
Also used preseed, but I don't know if it counts as I put it in at about 10pm, fell asleep, then woke hubster up for midnight sleepy sex and that was the one that did it :thumbup:

The other thing I did was didn't test until 15DPO - I don't know if this had anything to do with it, but it defo reduced my stress levels. 
No symptoms really other than heartburn from about 11DPO.

I've just started a preggo journal, link in my sig, the first post shows you everything I did that month, my FF chart, photos of my opks and my hpts.
Feel free to stalk!

:D:D:D


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: bunny
> 
> The thing I did differently was use OPKs! I have always used the CBFM and I bought myself a new BBT thermometer which came with a load of free OPKs, so I thought I would use them.
> This helped me to pinpoint the exact window of ov and we did it at the right time. The temps and the CBFM confirmed it.
> Also used preseed, but I don't know if it counts as I put it in at about 10pm, fell asleep, then woke hubster up for midnight sleepy sex and that was the one that did it :thumbup:
> 
> The other thing I did was didn't test until 15DPO - I don't know if this had anything to do with it, but it defo reduced my stress levels.
> No symptoms really other than heartburn from about 11DPO.
> 
> I've just started a preggo journal, link in my sig, the first post shows you everything I did that month, my FF chart, photos of my opks and my hpts.
> Feel free to stalk!
> 
> :D:D:D

I think I will have to get some OPK's :thumbup:

How many do you think I should get and when do you start testing? Sorry for the questions I just haven't really looked into them before.


----------



## Jo_Bean

How long are your cycles normally bunny?


----------



## PandaMao

Hi ladies! This is my 2nd day of taking soy and EPO, no wierd symptoms or anything so far. I'm this does the trick for me. We shall see...

Bunny- Good luck with the temping. The big thing is to remember to do it before you start moving around in the morning. First thing you do is grab that thermometer and take your temp. Just make sure you have had 3 hours of sleep beforehand if you can. As far as OPKs go you need to start taking them before you ovulate. You tend to ovulate roughly 14 days before you get AF. Go by your shortest cycle length from the past year. Mine was 34 days so based on that my earliest ovulation was CD20. I start testing a few days before that just in case my cycle decides to be a little shorter so around CD17 I start testing. This past cycle I didn't ovulate until CD34 so I was testing everyday from CD17 to CD34. You can buy a bunch on amazon for pretty cheap so I would just buy a large quantity. I went through so many last cycle so I'll be buying more soon. I don't think I have enough left for this cycle.

Maggzie- I know how you feel just waiting to ovulate. I was feeling so down about it last month because I hadn't ovulated and it was getting very near to when I normally get AF. I finally did ovulate on CD34 though so it's still very possible for you to ovulate. Are your cycles normally the same length or do they vary? 

Stefanie- Sorry your doctor didn't tell you what you wanted to hear, but at least she is setting you up for a scan to check things out. If you really do want to try to bring on AF I know some women swear by vitex (agnus castus or chaste berry depending on where you are). It helps to regulate our cycles and for many women it can bring on AF.


----------



## StefanieC

Thanks PandaMao i might check that out!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bunny - I bought this thermometer and got opk's fo free off of amazon. There were enough for my cycle with some left over :thumbup:
Here


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey ladies, 
I hope everyone is doing well. 
Just a quick question does anyone track their cervical mucus? Ive just started and really confused on what they describe it as for unfirtile or firtle. Any help would be great.


----------



## PandaMao

Hi MrsLandry. I track my CM and input the data on fertility friend. Fertile CM is what they call EWCM (or eggwhite cervical fluid). It's clear and stretchy. I often don't get EWCM, but it will thing out and become clear, just not stretchy. This is also considered fertile, just not as fertile I guess. If it is sticky or creamy (think lotion like) then it's not considered fertile. Fertility friend has a charting coursw that should explain things in more detail and the book "Taking charge of your fertility" really helped me understand all of that much better. Feel free to ask more questions if it's still unclear.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Mrslandry said:


> Hey ladies,
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> Just a quick question does anyone track their cervical mucus? Ive just started and really confused on what they describe it as for unfirtile or firtle. Any help would be great.

I did, I also remember there being a really useful post on this somewhere. I will look for it.....

What is it you want to know? What it looks like?

Here lot's of ladies posted there thoughts and experiences. 

Might be of use :thumbup:


----------



## Mrslandry

Thanks ladies I'm Gunna check out fertility friend 
You gals are amazing to have with just a simple MSG to help out


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well I know I had the exact same question :D

I know everyone is different but last cycle when I got my bfp I definitely remember my CM being more watery than egg white. 

Also, if you are DTD regularly, it is hard to tell if it's the CM or the remnants of something else. (like someone said on the thread I linked too) The same sometimes happens with preseed too. 

Maybe when you get a hint that you are getting to your fertile CM just DTD every other day and use preseed?


----------



## Magan85

Any of you ladies have ways to destract yourself from being bummed out? Lol I was right about O'ing early. And right up until yesturday I was sure things were different this month so I tested yesturday totally expecting to see a faint line at least yesturday I was 12dpo and nothin :( So I decided that I was to expect AF Friday. Woke up this morning and when I wiped it looks like the beginnings of AF already starting today. Still tested again because im a wing nut and was still holding out hope... NOPE! So I am bummed out today.


----------



## StefanieC

Just wondering has anyone from the UK seen a dietitian or nutritionist on the NHS? How long did it take you to see one once referred?
I'm thinking about asking my GP to refer me to one because i am really struggling to lose weight and can't afford the expensive diet groups.


----------



## StefanieC

Magan85 said:


> Any of you ladies have ways to destract yourself from being bummed out? Lol I was right about O'ing early. And right up until yesturday I was sure things were different this month so I tested yesturday totally expecting to see a faint line at least yesturday I was 12dpo and nothin :( So I decided that I was to expect AF Friday. Woke up this morning and when I wiped it looks like the beginnings of AF already starting today. Still tested again because im a wing nut and was still holding out hope... NOPE! So I am bummed out today.

I know what you mean, i'm feeling really bummed out at the moment. But as cliche as it sounds i am just taking it a day at a time. I've taken up crochet and do logic type puzzles to keep my mind busy. I also listen to upbeat music while i do my housework or my mind wanders and i get down again. not sure if that helps you but i hope it does x


----------



## Lika

Magan85 said:


> Any of you ladies have ways to destract yourself from being bummed out? Lol I was right about O'ing early. And right up until yesturday I was sure things were different this month so I tested yesturday totally expecting to see a faint line at least yesturday I was 12dpo and nothin :( So I decided that I was to expect AF Friday. Woke up this morning and when I wiped it looks like the beginnings of AF already starting today. Still tested again because im a wing nut and was still holding out hope... NOPE! So I am bummed out today.

Awww :hug: to you! I know how frustrating it can be. Before being diagnosed with pcos about a week and a half ago I was certain I was pg, my period was late and I just felt funny. I think I went thru maybe a dozen or more hpt and all negative ugh! So yeah now I know why :( for me I'm still in the waiting game. Metformin have not worked for me yet, no AF, so no TTC ugh!
Big :hugs: for you hun.




StefanieC said:


> Just wondering has anyone from the UK seen a dietitian or nutritionist on the NHS? How long did it take you to see one once referred?
> I'm thinking about asking my GP to refer me to one because i am really struggling to lose weight and can't afford the expensive diet groups.

Hi Stef! I hope you get a dietitian referral, I'm struggling a lot to lose weight after starting met, before I was losing about 2lbs a week. Since starting met last weeks I haven't lost a single lb :( so frustrating! I will go back to the gym and swimming next week. I figured if I do more exercise I'm bound to lose some weight! If not at least I wi get out of the house a little...
Anyways hun hope all the best for ya ;)
:hug:


----------



## Magan85

I wish it was easier for all of us. See my AF isnt due until the 17th according to my regular cycle which is 30-31 days but I'm 99% sure I ovulated on CD 15 which I normally OV 18-20. This month I had a lot of "different" type of cramps and my boobs have been feeling so swollen... I normally cramp and I normally have sore boobs but nothing like this, I also started to tear up while watching a "Dock Dogs" compition lol. I dono why I got so emotional about dogs jumping into water! But I do know that my body likes to play mean tricks on me! 
Ive had a ultra sound done to check for and make sure everything is in working condition I havent seen my doctor since but the nurse told me that everything came back normal. My next step is to book a pysical.. yay lol.. When I reach a year my doctor will be sending me to a specialist im just starting to get impatient.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magan85 said:


> I wish it was easier for all of us. See my AF isnt due until the 17th according to my regular cycle which is 30-31 days but I'm 99% sure I ovulated on CD 15 which I normally OV 18-20. This month I had a lot of "different" type of cramps and my boobs have been feeling so swollen... I normally cramp and I normally have sore boobs but nothing like this, I also started to tear up while watching a "Dock Dogs" compition lol. I dono why I got so emotional about dogs jumping into water! But I do know that my body likes to play mean tricks on me!
> Ive had a ultra sound done to check for and make sure everything is in working condition I havent seen my doctor since but the nurse told me that everything came back normal. My next step is to book a pysical.. yay lol.. When I reach a year my doctor will be sending me to a specialist im just starting to get impatient.

Oh Magan :hugs: So sorry honey. Have you thought about charting? I know I bang on and on about it but I really don't think it would have happened for us if I hadn't done it. 

When AF came I would feel really shit that day, then the next day, stop wallowing. Get up, be happy and start planning something you could do differently this next cycle. I sometimes treated myself to a pampering thing like getting my nails done or having a facial. It helped me to start feeling beautiful ready for when I was to take that bull by the horns and catch the next egg :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC said:


> Just wondering has anyone from the UK seen a dietitian or nutritionist on the NHS? How long did it take you to see one once referred?
> I'm thinking about asking my GP to refer me to one because i am really struggling to lose weight and can't afford the expensive diet groups.

Hi Stef, no sorry I haven't but I didn't want to ignore your question :hugs: my sister got a gym membership referral from the docs.


----------



## Magan85

I somewhat tried charting a few months ago but its just so hard for me because my work schedule is all over the place. I work a lot of midnights too so its just really hard. I also go really confused with the chart when I was trying. Maybe I wil try again next cycle. I really dont want a March baby but I will still be trying full force because I will be more estatic about having a baby then having a baby in my least favorite month lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh yes I think I remember you saying about the temping being difficult.
what about CBFM and/or opk's?


----------



## StefanieC

ok i am now officially confused! tmi alert, i just went to the loo and had quite a bit of what looked like ewcm! what is that about?!


----------



## Jo_Bean

This is strange Stef. Looking at your chart, it looks like you've ovulated later now. I don't know enough to know whether you can ovulate more than once or not :nope:

but your temp is way higher now than it has been, looks my more like post ov temps.

hmmmm - I am confused. So I don't even begin to know how you feel?

Get some :sex: in - just to be on the safe side.


----------



## StefanieC

thats what i reckon. I think i'm going to override the ov day but what day do you think i should change it to? i was thinking possibly 34, 36 or 38


----------



## Jo_Bean

I would go for 38 I think. With a nice dip not long after that which could have been implantation?!


----------



## StefanieC

i was thinking 38 too. do i need to set a coverline do you know? should i just leave it as it is or leave it blank? sorry for all the questions, i'm just trying to make sense of it all.
i don't think it was implantation :( as we didn't BD very well around that day and i had so many BFNs after then but i do think FF is wrong about ov day. I'm going to do an opk later just in case i think.


----------



## nexis

StefanieC said:


> Just wondering has anyone from the UK seen a dietitian or nutritionist on the NHS? How long did it take you to see one once referred?
> I'm thinking about asking my GP to refer me to one because i am really struggling to lose weight and can't afford the expensive diet groups.

I was referred to a nutritionist about losing weight, I would say it took about a month. In Cardiff they only do it in group sessions though (which doctor didn't tell me) so I didn't go :blush:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I've never moved my ov day so I'm not 100% Try moving it and see what happens. You'll be able to work out your coverline anyway I think, probably - oh just went to see and it's done it anyway :)

Yeah, maybe do an opk and see what happens.


----------



## StefanieC

nexis said:


> I was referred to a nutritionist about losing weight, I would say it took about a month. In Cardiff they only do it in group sessions though (which doctor didn't tell me) so I didn't go :blush:

i don't blame you, i don't think i'd want to go if it was a group either.



Jo_Bean said:


> I've never moved my ov day so I'm not 100% Try moving it and see what happens. You'll be able to work out your coverline anyway I think, probably - oh just went to see and it's done it anyway :)
> 
> Yeah, maybe do an opk and see what happens.

yeah i thought i'd change it and just move the coverline up a little and it looks ok. still means i'm 5 days late for AF but thats much better than 16 days late.


----------



## Jo_Bean

good idea. Seems like a strange cycle. The good news is that when you get your next cycle (if you get a next cycle) you'll have something to compare it to :thumbup: Hopefully you have a bfp that is shy and hiding away instead and won't get a next cycle :D:D


----------



## StefanieC

i think i'm still going to wait until Monday to test again just in case. I really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## StefanieC

one of the ladies i talk to on a thread for late AFs just got her bfp today and she is 3 weeks late! i'm getting a little bit of hope re-inflate now but i'm not going to tell my DH about it because he gets too excited.
It would be so perfect though because we found out he got through to the final stage of application for the job he wants yesterday, and this final stage is just medical stuff which he should walk through!


----------



## Jo_Bean

good plan :hugs:


----------



## MaggzieP

Hi Stef, I was referred to a dietitian at the same time as my OB/GYN. I don't know how long it would be to be referred to just the dietitian but mine took about 6 months from referral on 25/01/2010 same day I had my m/c. Was 6th July I think, same day I was told I have PCOS. 

They didn't offer me any group sessions with her, thankfully but the GP did try and get me to go to some group thing which I didn't... Too embarrassing!

I remember Metformin making me quite ill but I kept taking it as it did get the ball rolling on my weight loss. I was also given either omeprazole or lanzoprazole a while later, one of the two (can't remember which) to help the terrible heartburn it gave me and protect the stomach lining. I'd recommend having a healthy supply of Rennie or other antacids to anyone taking metformin, before the ???prazole I was eating them like sweets just to get some relief.

Good luck Stef Fx x


----------



## Magan85

Jo_Bean said:


> Oh yes I think I remember you saying about the temping being difficult.
> what about CBFM and/or opk's?

I have done okps, I tried the SMEP a couple months ago and think that I was so obsessive. I didnt get my +opk until CD22 so now I am trying to be a bit more laid back. I didnt have any opks until the day after I was sure I ovulated this cycle but I still tested anyway just in case it wasnt and the line faded more and more everyday until it was gone. I plan on using the opks again this cycle. I havnt done the CBFM just thought it was another opk.. what does it do?


----------



## Jo_Bean

It's a bit more expensive but it's a monitor with sticks. You do one every morning and it gives you your peak days as a little mini egg on the screen. 
https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## Magan85

Oh cool thanks Jo! I will have to keep an eye out for it and see how much it is.. do you have to buy refils? and if so do they sell them in normal stores? 
I finally got up the nerve to ask my OH to talk to his doctor about it too. We might even be able to see a specialist earlier that route because he had a hard time with his ex wife as well and they had to see a specialist but back then his sperm count was fine but I told him that was a long time ago and id like for him to do it again. Im going to call and book my physical too. Time to get serious. He kept asking me what was wrong yesturday and i kept telling him I was just tired. Told him today it was because if the negative test and he got upset that i didnt tell him i was testing. No sence bringing him into it to and making him feel bad so I just told him its because I want to tell him in a special way.. which is also true :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi ladies. Got my AMH results which are normal. So on to IUI and clomid. Dh went to fs with me, and I go to read our consent and he tries to whack from my hands....he is a silly kind of guy lol. I'm teaser then heck and he is making me laugh. Our RE was funny saying maybe our egg and sperm don't like each other lol. 

I have provera once I do a preg test, then call clinic when af arrives. I hope I'm down my 25 lbs by then..it's about 3 lbs to go. :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hi magan. Have you tried opks? Dollar store sells and you can online cheap. I'll prob order some. 

I'm also trying to lose weight. I use myfitnesspal app to track. I love it. :)


----------



## Magan85

Hey Lawyer yes I have tried them, I was very obsessive with the dollarama ones a few months ago lol. My friend just gave me a couple box's of clear blue opk's. So I might try to do SMEP again this cyle. Have also warned OH that I will be a uber bitch starting monday. I have decided im going to try and lay off of all caffine which means no more morning coffees and midday pops or ice capps :( I have to wait til monday though because Im doing Relay for Life tomorrow night so I have to stay up all night then im schedule for a midnight shift the following night and OH has plans for us Sunday so no sleep after work lol. Also going to start daily walks on Monday and trying to talk myself back into the gym that im just wasting money too by not going. 
Where in Ontario are you from?


----------



## Lawyer chick

Brantford. My clinic is in Burlington. 
I used opk long ago but with iui I'm going try again. 
I hear ya on caffeine. I gave up pop 5 and a half months ago. I rarely drink tea if I do it's green or chai.....or Starbucks iced chai lol......

Good for you on relay. I should be doing it. I lost my mil to cancer and I was with a friend during her sons struggle and loss to the big C in 2008 when he was two :(


----------



## Magan85

Oh cool, I am in Chatham nice to see another southern ontarian :) I really dont know how im going to do it but I just want to see if maybe thats whats holding me back. And if its not it should help me lose weight anyway because its a lot less sugar I will be taking in. Im hoping to get to see a specialist soon if we dont get anywhere. We are now in our 9th cycle so at least I know help is on its way. 
This is my first time doing Relay and I am the team captain its been a very busy month getting fundraisiers organized and stuff. Not sure if I will put my own team in again next year or not. Have been doing most of the work myself and its just added stress. But this year I had to do it to show my brothers fiancee support she was just diagnosed with breast cancer in February.


----------



## magic_angel

hey ladies, sorry ive been MIA and pretty crap at keeping in contact lately, been really busy so ive been able to read everything but not been able to reply much, hope everyones ok and doing good :) 

Update from me, 
Not going to ramble on about all the bad stuff this time lol kidney pain is keeping me awake at night so im lucky if i can get an hour and a half sleep a night so im completely ditzy lately lol but im ok on a whole :)

Crochet project at the moment- a baby girls poncho :) its so cute, slightly confused as to the fact that its meant to be a triangle but it curls at the end and im following it to the letter and unravelled it 4 times because it didnt look right and gave up so carried on anyways... I dont care cuz ill do something to it :) done loads of flowers, a head band for my little cousin, she 5 months old and has the most gorgeous bright blue eyes ever and bright pink makes them stand out even more :) it has a button on it and have made loads of flowers to attach to it, can change different colours to suit clothes :) made my Hoodeanie and i fricking love it, ive worn it at 2am to take the dog out and it keeps me soooooo warm :) not too bothered about how long it took me to make now :) its worth it :)

Fella needed cheering up and so i got him a little "Thank you for being my rock" prezzy :) Hes crazy about American football and loves the Chicago Bears so i got him a signed Mike Ditka card that hes now framed and cant stop smiling :) i wanted to get him the signed football but the guy wouldnt post it to the U.K. from America....... But i will go on getting Bears stuff for him cuz he wants to make a wall someday bless him lol men and their toys ay?! as long as it makes him smile im ok with that :)

There is a plus to all this stress i guess lol I dont tend to eat much when im stressed out so ive lost 8.5lbs :happydance: sex life is getting back to being wherever/whenever we want so we are closer than ever :)

Got my little cousins staying 2moro, i decided that their parents needed a break and a night out so im looking after my 4 cousins, 3 girls aged between 4-9 and a little boy aged 1 and a half :) hes a little bruiser but adorable so i will be getting plenty of cuddles off him as he likes to sleep laying on me so film night with snacks and cuddles on my big bed :) they all end up falling sleep cuddled up to me and im too much of a soft arse to move them so fella has happily given up his side for them and said he will sleep on the sofa :) i dont suppose ill get any sleep but i enjoy our film nights so its worth it :) i like being the cool cousin/aunty :)
Im not an aunty yet but the younger kids grew up thinking i was their cool aunty because the parents (my aunties and uncles) said i was too grown up to be cousin so they just called me aunty kerry, and they still do now so its nice :) 

But for tonight, im going to send this, do some dishes, make a brew, take dog for a walk, find a horror film and drag fella in for a film snuggle session.... Hes been overly horny today so i have a sneeky feeling that we wont be watching the whole film :blush:
Hope everyone is doing great :hugs: i promise i will go back and reply to everyone when i get time out and catch up with you all by 2moro :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

sounds like busy times for you magic!

afm - i'm afraid its another moan/rant post. i decided to send a message to the 'chart guides' on FF about my chart and its their opinion that i haven't even ovulated this cycle and to change it to the fertility awareness method so it shows that :(. i'm really unhappy because it means it could still be bloody ages til AF comes and i don't know how much more i can take.


----------



## nexis

I had a letter this morning from the hospital about seeing the gynae consultant. It said I've been added to the shortest waiting list that they have and they contact me as soon as there is an appointment. It's good but I was kind of hoping there wouldn't be a waiting list and I'd just get an appointment. Better than nothing though I suppose :)


----------



## MaggzieP

nexis said:


> I had a letter this morning from the hospital about seeing the gynae consultant. It said I've been added to the shortest waiting list that they have and they contact me as soon as there is an appointment. It's good but I was kind of hoping there wouldn't be a waiting list and I'd just get an appointment. Better than nothing though I suppose :)

Good news, hopefully you'll get seen soon :thumbup:

No news from my end, CD19, no cramps or anything. Was wondering though because my temperature went down to 36.6 Celsius yesterday and is back up to 37 today. I usually range between 36.8 and 37.2, don't think I've gone down to 36.6 before. I may have to go and find one of those real chart things. My excel spreadsheet is all well and good but it doesn't really do the same job. There was a tiny bit of ferning yesterday as well but as I had some already this cycle which went away, I don't know what to make of it. 

Gonna go and have a butchers at fertility friend

Still feeling ill as well. lower abdomen and lower back are aching like hell and I feel sick too as well as having a headache and stomach cramps. Hope others are feeling better than me.

:dust: to all

EDIT: Can I ask, how do you put the FF chart in the signature with the little picture? Thanks x


----------



## nexis

I've been getting quite a bit of cramping this evening, I'm just sooo hoping that it's af finally making an appearance of her own accord. I have everything crossed!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Today will be my fourth clomid day. So far, so good. No crazy emotions or weird side effects, although it has me worried that maybe it's not working....

FF estimates that I should ovulate next weekend, which would be awesome because the next Thursday is DH's shoulder surgery and he usually has an implanted pain pump and is pretty out of it for a few days, which means there will be no BDing. So perfect timing, I should ovulate JUST before his surgery! WOOT! :)

They're also going to draw blood on CD24 (weird, hey?) to confirm ovulation.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck honey xxxx


----------



## StefanieC

i got myself a bit excited this morning when i thought i saw something on an hpt but i think i just had line-eye lol. please tell me i'm being ridiculous and nothing is there lol :haha::dohh:
 



Attached Files:







edit3.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 14









edit4.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jo_Bean

I can see a very faint line! Have you got any FRER's? My first positive on an IC was very very pale. Here - for comparison
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/th_Picture001.jpg

Edit: I can defo see a shadow on yours, it needs to have some colour to it, but I really think it might be worth doing a FRER


----------



## Lika

StefanieC said:


> i got myself a bit excited this morning when i thought i saw something on an hpt but i think i just had line-eye lol. please tell me i'm being ridiculous and nothing is there lol :haha::dohh:

Ohhhh Stef!!! I can't see anything BUT I have my fxd it's your :bfp:!!! I guess because I'm on my iPod the quality is not so good! But that looks promising!!!! :D


----------



## StefanieC

The thing is its meant to be an 'ultra sensitive 10miu/ml' IC and as you can see from my chart apart from last night we haven't BD'd in at least a couple of weeks because of my uti. So i haven't said anything to DH because i just think its probably another evap or something.
We are going to do the food shopping today as its his day off so i may see if i can get a FRER and just say its for next cycle or something. Or i might try to leave it for a few days and test again, i just don't know what to do for the best :shrug:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Having had an evap before, the only thing I could do was test on a FRER. Otherwise I couldn't stop thinking about it at all.

Your chart is really hard to interpret if I'm honest, there's no clear biphasic pattern, but at the end of the day, there could be many reasons for it and I don't understand it all enough to know how to decipher that sort of graph.

If you feel like you can wait a few days, then good for you! It might be a good plan, do whatever doesn't get your hopes up too much. That would be my advice xxxx


----------



## StefanieC

I'm just going to assume its an evap because i don't see any way it could be a real line. Nevermind, back to the opks and waiting for possible ovulation :)


----------



## Lika

:) good luck Stef!!! 

As for me I'm still in the no-AF limbo :( and the earliest doc can get me in is late next week ugh! I still have a bit of hope that somehow till then AF will pay me a visit and free me from this limbo ugh! 
I started geritol complete yesterday... I heard it helps getting your bfp and if not taking a multivitamin can't hurt :) hubs is taking a multivitamin rich in zinc too :) and on Thursday I up the dosage of met to 1500mg. I'm starting to suffer mild side effects as I have to take more met... Oh well gotta do what I gotta do ;)

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Melly Belly

OMG Jo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!! 
I havent been on here much because i was on vacation...and i guess ive just kind needed a vacation from TTC for a bit..

We tried to do hubby's SA over vacation, since we were both off and i could help with it :blush:...but as it turns out, the hospital closest to us doesnt do the testing, so with 5 minutes left of our half hour window by the time they could tell us yes or no they couldnt take it, and the other hospital 20 minutes away, we were f'd and ended up with a cup of swimmers and a damper on the day :growlmad: 

And of course i think the witch is here right on time of *course*..so im going to eat these sugary snack cakes and mope for a few days :cry:


----------



## Lika

Melly Belly said:


> OMG Jo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!!
> I havent been on here much because i was on vacation...and i guess ive just kind needed a vacation from TTC for a bit..
> 
> We tried to do hubby's SA over vacation, since we were both off and i could help with it :blush:...but as it turns out, the hospital closest to us doesnt do the testing, so with 5 minutes left of our half hour window by the time they could tell us yes or no they couldnt take it, and the other hospital 20 minutes away, we were f'd and ended up with a cup of swimmers and a damper on the day :growlmad:
> 
> And of course i think the witch is here right on time of *course*..so im going to eat these sugary snack cakes and mope for a few days :cry:

:hugs: indulge if you want for a few days if it makes you feel better :) we are allowed some "down" days. I'm sorry about your situation during vacation. It's horrible how they couldn't tell you beforehand!
Hope things get better for you, and if the :witch: shows up don't get discouraged ;) on to the next cycle!!! :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

Melly Belly said:


> OMG Jo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!!
> I havent been on here much because i was on vacation...and i guess ive just kind needed a vacation from TTC for a bit..
> 
> We tried to do hubby's SA over vacation, since we were both off and i could help with it :blush:...but as it turns out, the hospital closest to us doesnt do the testing, so with 5 minutes left of our half hour window by the time they could tell us yes or no they couldnt take it, and the other hospital 20 minutes away, we were f'd and ended up with a cup of swimmers and a damper on the day :growlmad:
> 
> And of course i think the witch is here right on time of *course*..so im going to eat these sugary snack cakes and mope for a few days :cry:

Hey stranger! :hi: thank you xxxx

Oh that's such a pain in the backside Melly :( I have to admit to laughing a tiny bit at the image of you both stood there with a cup of :spermy: and nowhere to go. :hugs:

Sometimes it's really good to have a break from it all xxx 
Hope you come back here a bit more often though :D


----------



## Melly Belly

Jo_Bean said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> OMG Jo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!!
> I havent been on here much because i was on vacation...and i guess ive just kind needed a vacation from TTC for a bit..
> 
> We tried to do hubby's SA over vacation, since we were both off and i could help with it :blush:...but as it turns out, the hospital closest to us doesnt do the testing, so with 5 minutes left of our half hour window by the time they could tell us yes or no they couldnt take it, and the other hospital 20 minutes away, we were f'd and ended up with a cup of swimmers and a damper on the day :growlmad:
> 
> And of course i think the witch is here right on time of *course*..so im going to eat these sugary snack cakes and mope for a few days :cry:
> 
> Hey stranger! :hi: thank you xxxx
> 
> Oh that's such a pain in the backside Melly :( I have to admit to laughing a tiny bit at the image of you both stood there with a cup of :spermy: and nowhere to go. :hugs:
> 
> Sometimes it's really good to have a break from it all xxx
> Hope you come back here a bit more often though :DClick to expand...

I seriously thought about dumping it on their desk for a minute! :haha: well we found out today that it can be an *hour* from "collection" time :blush: to get it to the other hospital..so we are going to make another go of it in the next week or two..and yeah i have to keep up with your progress and everyone else's...so im going to try to make it a point to be on here more often and not lurk so much :dohh:


----------



## Lawyer chick

Melly belly. We had an hr at our hospital and with our clinic. I also know that I can transport it for iui and they wash it what a term and deposit it back 2 hrs after delivery....,so why the insistence is worrisome at times.


----------



## Melly Belly

Lawyer chick said:


> Melly belly. We had an hr at our hospital and with our clinic. I also know that I can transport it for iui and they wash it what a term and deposit it back 2 hrs after delivery....,so why the insistence is worrisome at times.

Yeah, his Dr. originally told us half an hour, so we rushed and all just to find out they couldnt even take it...needless to say the OH was p.o'd and swore we would never go to that hospital again for anything :haha: 

so far it feels like the witch is here, but only a little brownish pink discharge where normally it would be a decent flow, but im sure she will be here in full force tomorrow..yay :hissy:


----------



## magic_angel

hey melly long time no speak hun, hope everythings ok, sorry to hear the witch is on her way, im still waiting for mine, after have 30 day cycles for almost 9 months then having the big 105 day cycle im kinda wondering when af is going to show her ugly face, hoping it will be coming in the next week or so, hope its not another long one, that drove me crazy last time :( i really feel for women who have cycles all over the place because it just gets to the point where you dont know what your meant to do and the waiting is a KILLER!!!

Hope everyones ok :) xxx


----------



## kirkie11

JoBean!!!! :happydance:

Wow!!! Congratulations!!!! I've been off here for a few weeks as I've tried not it be too obsessed this month!! I'm soooooo pleased for you!! :hugs:

H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

kirkie11 said:


> JoBean!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Wow!!! Congratulations!!!! I've been off here for a few weeks as I've tried not it be too obsessed this month!! I'm soooooo pleased for you!! :hugs:
> 
> H&H 9 months!!!!!

Hey you :hi: thank you! Over the moon. Xxx


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies! I am hoping that their are more friendly and inviting people in this group than others on this sight. There usually are with us luscious ladies!! I seem to be having trouble getting anyone to answer any of my gazillion questions about ttc, hehe. And if i cant ask anything here, than where can I? I am 27, hubby soon to be 36, daughter together 4 years old (fast and easy conception with her) and have been NTNP since she was born and thought it would just happen for #2 eventually on its own, but here I am. This is my 1st cycle really, really ttc #2. I have been doing all the shenanigans: fertility moniter, opk, bbt, cm and position checks, but haven't really gotten the hang of it yet. I have a shorter cycle than most but very regular, usually 25 days and a shorter luteal phase (I think about 11 days). Please tell me it gets easier.

Sorry in advance if this posts multiple times...I am having trouble seeing my posts.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Whelp....it doesn't get any easier. Sorry. If anything...it gets harder every month you see just ONE line. It really screws with your sanity....but it helps to have good company...and you're in the right place. ;)

:hug:


----------



## elt1013

CdnEquestrian said:


> Whelp....it doesn't get any easier. Sorry. If anything...it gets harder every month you see just ONE line. It really screws with your sanity....but it helps to have good company...and you're in the right place. ;)
> 
> :hug:

Thanks, glad to be here! And I hope that me having a child already and being 200+ lbs will also give hope to some of you and remind all of us that it can and will happen. It may be a little more difficult but it will happen!
:dust:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I'm 5'5"-5'6" and 230lbs. I just finished my first round of clomid on Monday, as I don't ovulate on my own. I was diagnosed with PCOS even though my hormone levels are fine and my ovaries aren't cystic. So...i'm waiting to ovulate right now, and REALLY hoping this is the month for me. :)

My DH has a shoulder surgery next Thursday...which means he'll be drugged up and out of it and won't be able to BD....so I REALLY need to ovulate before next thursday! FF is estimating that I should ovulate this weekend. I hope so. :)


----------



## MaggzieP

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies! I am hoping that their are more friendly and inviting people in this group than others on this sight. There usually are with us luscious ladies!! I seem to be having trouble getting anyone to answer any of my gazillion questions about ttc, hehe. And if i cant ask anything here, than where can I? I am 27, hubby soon to be 36, daughter together 4 years old (fast and easy conception with her) and have been NTNP since she was born and thought it would just happen for #2 eventually on its own, but here I am. This is my 1st cycle really, really ttc #2. I have been doing all the shenanigans: fertility moniter, opk, bbt, cm and position checks, but haven't really gotten the hang of it yet. I have a shorter cycle than most but very regular, usually 25 days and a shorter luteal phase (I think about 11 days). Please tell me it gets easier.
> 
> Sorry in advance if this posts multiple times...I am having trouble seeing my posts.

I know EXACTLY what you mean, it isn't nice to be ignored! Welcome :hugs: wishing you good luck with the monitor, better luck than I had with mine anyway... X


----------



## StefanieC

Ladies, i just wanted to share with you that i have now lost the 5lbs i put on last month! :) so i'm now back to my original diet starting weight, so here i go again!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Congrats Stefanie! :)


----------



## MaggzieP

Warning: very long rant detected!!!

Day before yesterday, my laptop died. I had most of my stuff backed up, I back up about once a week but I had done a lot of graphic design work since the last back up which is now lost, as well as what I'd entered since on my cycle log and my weight log. I don't know how, but I have obviously missed the weight log up till now as the last entry on the copy on my external hard drive was just after I came out of hospital in late December! So I am extremely annoyed! All that work entering the damned data every day - might as well not have bothered! I'm good at fixing computers, I fix and upgrade other peoples computers but I'm not going to bother with the HP piece of ****! I've had to fix so many problems it's had since I got it 3 years ago, it's just not worth it! When I first got it, I had it no more than 20 mins before I tried to put in a flash USB drive, the adapter snapped and it had to be taken away for a new motherboard! Thankfully it was still under warranty at that point. You name it, I've had to replace or repair it at some point. And thanks HP(!) they told me the wrong date to renew the 1 year warranty so if they'd have done their jobs properly, it would have been under extended warranty!!! ARGH! I knew it's been on it's last legs for a while now, they say in today's age of throw away technology, if you get a laptop past 2 years you've done very well - but that doesn't make it any less frustrating when it does pack up! Basically, it needs another new motherboard as the RAM seatings have gone funny, a new fan and a new heatsink for the CPU, new keyboard and a new screen. I could easily fit all these things but it's buying them when I've already spent so much money on it. It was £500 when I got it, I've probably already spent 300 on it and with the above repairs I'd be totaling way over the 500 I paid. No point trying to reinstall windows either as thanks to HP's pathetic "let's all download operating system upgrades" idea... For which the page has been shut down, I'd be stuck with Vista when I already paid for the upgrade to 7 before it came out! Plus I hate Vista and my files would still be gone! They couldn't care less either, the response I got to my question: so you're telling me, to fix my computer, I'll lose the operating system I paid for and I'd have to buy another copy of 7, having already paid for it?! Was "yes" and then the ignorant cretin put the phone down! SCUM!!! 

If I have to shell out 70-80 quid for a new OS on top of all the other things it needs and it doesn't work anyway, I might as well just get a new one that comes with 7! I may try claiming on our contents insurance - suddenly glad I hoard important receipts for years! 

I'm glad I have my netbook to rely on for now, though it too is HP and following this I think they are disgusting - they even tried to tell me the netbooks warranty had run out when I went to register it - even today the thing is still under 1 year old! Morons! Only problem with the netbook is that, even with the upgrade I gave it with it's RAM, it's much less powerful than the laptop so doing my graphic design work is painful to say the least as it's a large and complicated program that I use. I need to be able to complete projects on time to get paid so the laptop will still need replacing. The netbook was only intended for use at university so I don't have to fight for a computer there (v small campus). I'm actually here on my iPod touch ATM lol Internet v slow on the netbook which gets on my nerves.

As well as that, the digibox for my old CRT TV packed up yesterday and the Av cable is gone too so both will need replacing, I'm having no luck finding iPod ripping software so I don't lose my new music as iTunes will only let you use 1 copy per iPod (I was using the one on the laptop) and won't work unless I wipe the iPod to use it with the netbooks copy - I want it all copied before I let it wipe it. I paid for the majority of the stuff, don't see why I should have to pay again! 

One of my guinea pigs looks I'll as well today so we're worried about her needing a trip to the vet if she doesn't get better and the guy who's meant to be paying me for fixing one of his laptops and designing a website for a client with his company is trying to put off paying me!

I think it's safe to say I am not in a good mood!

*Rant button off*


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP is the problem with the ipod that you are trying to plug it into a new computer? because i have had to do that before and managed to drag and drop the files from the ipod onto the other computer. or itunes lets you redownload purchased items now i noticed the other day.


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> MaggzieP is the problem with the ipod that you are trying to plug it into a new computer? because i have had to do that before and managed to drag and drop the files from the ipod onto the other computer. or itunes lets you redownload purchased items now i noticed the other day.

Mine wont let me re-download purchases, says all purchases have been downloaded - which is wrong and just comes up blank if I set it to disk mode to try and copy the files. I used an iPod ripper to copy the files with their names etc in tact from my last, last laptop that died because I didn't want to lose my stuff then either but for some reason, I can't find another free one that'll copy all of the files, not just a limited number of them.


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> MaggzieP is the problem with the ipod that you are trying to plug it into a new computer? because i have had to do that before and managed to drag and drop the files from the ipod onto the other computer. or itunes lets you redownload purchased items now i noticed the other day.
> 
> Mine wont let me re-download purchases, says all purchases have been downloaded - which is wrong and just comes up blank if I set it to disk mode to try and copy the files. I used an iPod ripper to copy the files with their names etc in tact from my last, last laptop that died because I didn't want to lose my stuff then either but for some reason, I can't find another free one that'll copy all of the files, not just a limited number of them.Click to expand...

oh man i'd hate to lose all my music :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

ladies, this may be jumping the gun a little but i have just checked and i have ewcm and a high, soft, open (i think) cervix! and my temp dropped a bit today which i know seems to mean nothing for me but keep your fingers crossed for me that my body is trying again to ovulate! [-o&lt;


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> ladies, this may be jumping the gun a little but i have just checked and i have ewcm and a high, soft, open (i think) cervix! and my temp dropped a bit today which i know seems to mean nothing for me but keep your fingers crossed for me that my body is trying again to ovulate! [-o<

Good luck Stef, fx x


----------



## magic_angel

Hey ladies, sorry ive not been around, ive been busy with my crochet projects and have a list of things to do for everyone who has heard that ive started making hats etc, i now have about 7 hats to do of all sizes, 4 lots of baby booties to do, headbands, scarfs, gloves etc so ive been a busy bee lol heres some of the stuff ive made :D i love being a Happy Hooker :)

https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r497/magic_angel1984/S1053279.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's really good magic :thumbup: love it!


----------



## Jo_Bean

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies! I am hoping that their are more friendly and inviting people in this group than others on this sight. There usually are with us luscious ladies!! I seem to be having trouble getting anyone to answer any of my gazillion questions about ttc, hehe. And if i cant ask anything here, than where can I? I am 27, hubby soon to be 36, daughter together 4 years old (fast and easy conception with her) and have been NTNP since she was born and thought it would just happen for #2 eventually on its own, but here I am. This is my 1st cycle really, really ttc #2. I have been doing all the shenanigans: fertility moniter, opk, bbt, cm and position checks, but haven't really gotten the hang of it yet. I have a shorter cycle than most but very regular, usually 25 days and a shorter luteal phase (I think about 11 days). Please tell me it gets easier.
> 
> Sorry in advance if this posts multiple times...I am having trouble seeing my posts.

:hi: hiya. Sorry I seemed to have missed you! You're now added to the front page and :hugs: belated welcome to you Hun xx


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies :flower:

Took me a while to find our new home in groups. Hope everyone is doing well.

I went for my scan today. I was really nervous but everything went fine. She said that my ovaries and uterus looked good and she could not see any cysts at all so whatever was there is now gone. I have always suspected that I have PCOS and I asked her is there was any sign of it and she said that the PCOS cysts are usually quite small and in her experience women with it usually do not have a period every month which I usually do so although I am still not 100% convinced that I do not have it she has put my mind at rest a little. 

I still have to have my day 21 blood test but I feel like I am quite lucky that after only a few months of trying I am having tests and scans done that some women struggle to get their doc to agree to so maybe the cyst was a blessing in disguise.

In other news I have got some OPKs and have already peed on 3 on the last two days :blush: There are 2 lines on the last two from today but the test one is quite faint so I don't think I am close yet. I have also been doing well with FF and have took my temp every morning for about a week and enter it on my chart religiously. 

I feel like I am hardly on here just lately but as we were supposed to be taking a break this cycle I felt a bit like I was in limbo and wanted to put the TTC stuff to one side so we could relax about it all for a while but with all this temperature taking and stuff I think if I see I am ovulating I will be that excited that I will end up TTC this cycle anyway lol

Oh one thing the nurse did say is that with only having one tube my chances were reduced 50% which I do not believe is strictly true as you don't always ovulate from alternate side every cycle and I have heard tales of the egg finding its way to the remaining tube but I didn't want to argue with her lol 

Hope you all have a great weekend. Loving the crochet pics been doing a bit myself and I am currently working on a blanket for hubs grandma. It is looking a bit 'home made' shall we say but overall I am pleased with it :thumbup:


----------



## elt1013

Jo_Bean said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! I am hoping that their are more friendly and inviting people in this group than others on this sight. There usually are with us luscious ladies!! I seem to be having trouble getting anyone to answer any of my gazillion questions about ttc, hehe. And if i cant ask anything here, than where can I? I am 27, hubby soon to be 36, daughter together 4 years old (fast and easy conception with her) and have been NTNP since she was born and thought it would just happen for #2 eventually on its own, but here I am. This is my 1st cycle really, really ttc #2. I have been doing all the shenanigans: fertility moniter, opk, bbt, cm and position checks, but haven't really gotten the hang of it yet. I have a shorter cycle than most but very regular, usually 25 days and a shorter luteal phase (I think about 11 days). Please tell me it gets easier.
> 
> Sorry in advance if this posts multiple times...I am having trouble seeing my posts.
> 
> :hi: hiya. Sorry I seemed to have missed you! You're now added to the front page and :hugs: belated welcome to you Hun xxClick to expand...

Thank you and congrats to you!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi bunny :hi: nice to see you :D
It's good that something is happening :thumbup: well done you xxx


I didn't realise we had been moved! I just use my control panel and look at subscribed threads, I bet that's why some of our old regulars haven't been here or a while now!

How can we let them know where we are? I wonder why they moved us :(

Hope the originals can find us soon.


----------



## nexis

I didn't realise the thread had moved, I use the user cp to look at all the threads I've posted on. 

Nothing to report from me, cd 50 today. Had some period cramps last week and a teeny little spot of blood and then nothing. Hoping I'll get an appointment soon :) I'm off to my nieces 3rd birthday party this afternoon, dh is in work and it's his side of the family so I'm a bit nervous about being there without him. All his family are lovely and have always made me feel like one of the family, but they're all very outgoing and the sort of people who can talk to anyone...and I'm the complete opposite so I get nervy sometimes if I have to go to a party or something without dh to hide behind lol

Hope everyone is doing well :D


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi fellow curvy ladies....

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Found out last night


----------



## Vic20581

Mazzy17 said:


> Hi fellow curvy ladies....
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Found out last night

Congrats, hope u have a fab 9 mths xx


----------



## StefanieC

Mazzy17 said:


> Hi fellow curvy ladies....
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Found out last night

congratulations hun


----------



## magic_angel

Massive congrats mazzy :) hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

Mazzy17 said:


> Hi fellow curvy ladies....
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Found out last night

That's awesome, hope some of that :dust: rubs off on us!!! Congrats!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

CONGRATS Mazzy!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hoping some more of us lovely ladies can join you soon! :) Don't forget to head on over to Plus Sized bumps so you can compare your bump with everyone else. ;) (even if it's a non-bump right now...lol)


----------



## Mazzy17

Thanks Ladies, it was a complete shock but im sooo happy now (not that i wasnt before) :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png
Well done Mazzy!!!!!!!!


----------



## nexis

Congrats Mazzy :)


----------



## bbbunny

Congrats Mazzy :)


----------



## Mrslandry

Congrats mazzy super happy for ya.


----------



## looseygoosey

congratulations mazzy!!


----------



## StefanieC

my temp is climbing slowly so keep your fingers crossed for me that i am finally about to ovulate [-o&lt;


----------



## Jo_Bean

Blimey Stef, I can't believe you re still on the same cycle. That sucks! but Fingers crossed that you will ovulate very very soon!!!!!


----------



## StefanieC

yep its been over 2 months now. it looks like i've just skipped a cycle completely if i have finally ovulated as this would be roughly ov if AF had come when it was supposed to... if that makes sense :confused:
i'm just hoping it means the end is in sight. if not then i am going back to the doctors end of next week to see if they will help me this time.


----------



## Jo_Bean

good plan :hugs: I am frustrated for you hun! SO you must be really p'd off.

Maybe this is ov and you will have timed it right anyway, so that is all you can do :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

i definitely am p'd off! all i'm sure of is that i'm definitely not pregnant as i waited to test again until today and it was BFN. i just wish i hadn't stopped doing opks again but hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Jo_Bean

yeah isn't it just! That's the frustrating thing about ttc too, nothing makes sense at the time, it's not until the end of the cycle that you go "aah, so that's why my temp did that" so annoying!


----------



## StefanieC

tell me about it! i would settle for AF now just so i can have an end to this cycle and start again. but if i have ovulated then hopefully now at most i am 13 days away!


----------



## Jo_Bean

that's the spirit! think of it like that, 13 days isn't that long x :D :hugs:


----------



## MaggzieP

Congrats Mazzy H+H 9 months x :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

UGH....I'm afraid I'm out this month ladies. I started spotting today so I'm pretty sure :witch: got me (of course after i waisted 2 tests). On the up side, there is always July!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Hey ladies! Sorry everyone is so bummed and having a crap time right now. :( Live vicariously through me, k? :) I'll offer some GOOD news!!!!

After more than SIX annovulatory cycles...and on my FIRST round of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg......IT LOOKS LIKE I OVULATED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!! :)

I just have to wait for the temps to confirm now...but I was playing with FF and it looks like it's pretty good that I ovulated. I am SOOOOO pleased. Many of you know that I was racing against the clock to O before Thursday...which is DH's surgery, which would have meant that we couldn't BD anymore. SO......YAY!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

well done you!!!!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I feel SOOOOOOOO damn proud of my body right now, Jo. lol :) Is that weird?

I guess if you think about it ladies, one of the reasons TTC is SOOOOOO hard is because it seems like making and having a baby should just be a God-given (or EVOLUTIONARY...whichever side you sit on) RIGHT of a woman....and when you just CAN'T do it....well, it feels like crap. When you KNOW your body isn't doing things that it was freaking DESIGNED to do....

Well, some days I just want to punch my damn ovaries. Lazy buggers. lol

But they get the gold medal today as long as my temps go back up and FF confirms everything. That is the prettiest darn chart i've had EVER though...so i'm very hopeful. :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well said! :dance::happydance::dance::happydance:

So pleased for you!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

How's the pregnancy treating you so far, Jo? :) Any crazy morning sickness or anything?

I'm actually super worried about that when I finally do get pregnant. lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

It's not been too bad at all so far, until today when the nausea has kicked in. 

It's not what I expected. I expected to be running for the bathroom but it's more like a sort of hung over feeling. Swooshy would be a good word to describe it. Swooshy and flaky.

All I can face to eat is toast or biscuits. I popped to the shop earlier and bought a macaroni cheese thing, hoping I can eat that for lunch. I really just want pasta and dry things at the moment. 

The problem is, if it was because I was hung over, then I could be sick and it would stop the nausea, but I dont' think being sick will stop the nausea because I can't exactly get the hormones causing it, out of my system!

Still, I don't want to sound like I'm complaining at all!!!

My boobs have already gone up a size and they hurt constantly! but that's also not the end of the world.

It will totally all be worth it!


----------



## CdnEquestrian

You're entitled to complain at least a little. ;) I'm a whiny brat so when i'm preggo, i'm sure i'll complain about being sick all the time and how much it sucks...but also how worth it, it will be. ;)

You're scaring me about the boobs though. Stop it. lol 
I'm already a freaking DDD-E cup..... :haha:

Have they given you anything for morning sickness? I've heard that gravol/dimenhydrinate is ok to take.


----------



## Jo_Bean

not been given anything as not had an appointment yet. Have to wait til the 10th July.

It only started today and I'm hoping that some ginger biscuits might help if I nibble on them.

Actually just drank some orange juice and lemonade and it seems to have helped a little bit.


----------



## StefanieC

yay for O!! i think i will indeed live vicariously through you and jo because it seems by my temps that i didn't O after all as it dropped loads today. so i just want AF to hurry up and come. I'm so with you on wanting to punch my ovaries and just my whole uterus area! :growlmad:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hugs: Stef


----------



## bbbunny

Thats great news CDN :thumbup:

I am a bit worried about my cycle this month. Basically it is my first month temping and using OPK's. Have been using the opk's for a few days and they are definitely still negative but the one from today is darker than the one from yesterday so I am keeping my fingers crossed that tomorrows will be even better. The thing is that my chart looks crap from what I can tell. I have been browsing through other peoples charts on FF and mine doesn't seem to look anything like any of them :shrug:

Here is my chart any advice :shrug:

https://i49.tinypic.com/258yt0y.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

that looks fine bunny! Mine was a bit erratic at the beginning before ov. It's not so much the up and down pattern that matters, it's the biphasic shift, ie: after ov there is a higher average temp than before.

What time are you doing your opk every day?


----------



## Jo_Bean

here's mine from my bfp month

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a1996/?i=4749096&


----------



## bbbunny

Thanks Jo :hugs:

I usually do my OPK between 2pm and 2.30pm each day.


----------



## Jo_Bean

that's a good time to do it. I would be tempted to do another one this eve, just to be sure you don't miss the surge, but my advice only comes from the fact that I got my positive opk at about 5pm and it was a lot darker than the 2pm one.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

:hug: Stef. I hear ya, girl. Hang in there. My longest cycle was 120+ days and I was BEGGING for provera and they wouldn't give it to me. I was so miserable and PMSy and crampy and I just wanted it to end!!!! :(


bbbunny, are you taking your temp at the SAME TIME every morning? Big temperature fluctuations can be caused by inconsistant waking times. It's still not a HORRIBLE chart though. Just a bit erratic. Hang in there. Do you know when you normally O?

I've NEVER gotten a positive OPK so they just piss me off....so Fx'd that you'll get a nice dark positive!!!! :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Stef I'm sorry. I'm technically on cd 55 but that's my own doing. I have provera. Going start it Monday. Then clomid Tuesday I think.....


----------



## StefanieC

thanks guys. The doctor wouldn't give me provera last time but I'm really hoping that when I make an appointment next week they will give it to me. I'm just hoping the tiny bit of spotting I've had is af fighting to come.


----------



## MaggzieP

Well I am officially in a bad mood. I just feel like giving up! Been having a few days where nearly everyone I see has a bump or a newborn and my fiance isn't helping by talking about the daughter he has with his ex all the time.

I could be wrong but I don't agree with fertility friend - it says I ovulated on 19th but that's only because I entered water cervical mucus by mistake. First I put creamy, no line appeared on the graph. I checked again, thought it was watery so changed it- bang threre's the line but I checked again later and was definitely creamy so I changed it back yet the line remains. Doesn't the 15th look more like the O day?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-06-27&mode=a&ts=1340802857&u=

I could be totally wrong but it seemed like the line only coming about from the wrong input of cervical mucus being watery would make it inaccurate. 

I have had none of the cramps etc I get if I do ovulate so I dont think the soy worked at all. 

I just feel like giving up at the moment! I worked out my average cycle length is now around 31 days so going by that AF should be here around now (starting tomorrow) - very uncomfortable in my lower abdomen so she seems to be following the schedule for once!

ps, good luck for next week Stef :hugs:

I dont know why the "reason for editing" I put is now in the title :S


----------



## StefanieC

I'm not sure what's gone wrong MaggzieP but instead of a picture of your chart I see mine :wacko:


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> I'm not sure what's gone wrong MaggzieP but instead of a picture of your chart I see mine :wacko:

That's really wierd!

Is this any better?
https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d154/maggzie/FERTFRIENDGRAPH.png

that's a print screen and upload to my photobucket so it has to be my one lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

your temps seem quite high before ov. I can see why FF has put your crosshairs there, it's because of where the coverline sits. It could have been CD18 but I think it's assumed that because after CD22 your temps are slightly higher, that is when ov is.

Q's for you:

Do you temp at the same time every day?
After 3 hours of sleep?
Before moving and doing anything else?
Are you using a proper BBT thermometer with 2 decimal places?

The reason I ask, is your chart looks quite similar to mine when I used a normal thermometer and temped whilst sat on the toilet first thing in the morning. You'd be surprised at how much difference it made when I started temping in bed before moving and using a BBT thermometer.


----------



## MaggzieP

Jo_Bean said:


> your temps seem quite high before ov. I can see why FF has put your crosshairs there, it's because of where the coverline sits. It could have been CD18 but I think it's assumed that because after CD22 your temps are slightly higher, that is when ov is.
> 
> Q's for you:
> 
> Do you temp at the same time every day?
> After 3 hours of sleep?
> Before moving and doing anything else?
> Are you using a proper BBT thermometer with 2 decimal places?
> 
> The reason I ask, is your chart looks quite similar to mine when I used a normal thermometer and temped whilst sat on the toilet first thing in the morning. You'd be surprised at how much difference it made when I started temping in bed before moving and using a BBT thermometer.

Hi, I temp at around 10am after being asleep for about 7 hours, but not in bed no, I did try keeping the thermometer in there but it always fell down the side as I am v clumsy when I wake up so I got all rattled up trying to find it. So I come in here and take the temp 1st thing I do. I could try laying down doing it again but I'll have to find somewhere else to keep it. 

I don't have a 2 decimal place one, it's a 1 decimal place one, but it did come with a charting kit I had ages ago so I thought it would be ok. I'll have to look into getting a proper BBT one. 

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

A single dec place thermometer still gives you an overall trend but I would defo recommend getting a 2 dec place one.
I got a BabyMad one from amazon with 20 opks for £7.99 (the first month I used this one and the opks was when I got my bfp - maybe lucky!) here's the link 

If there is any way you can take it before you move, I think it will make a massive difference. My feb cycle was when I temped in the toilet and it was so different, not much of a shift in temps at all compared to just taking my temp before I moved. What about tying it to your wrist or something! :rofl:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I see congratulations are in order for EmmaRea!!!!!

Well done xxxx
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png


----------



## EmmaRea

Thank you! It's kinda funny, I planned a pregnancy for a year, and the minute I stop, I wind up falling pregnant on accident. I was hoping to go to Disneyland in August to ride the new Carsland roller coaster, but I guess I'll be riding Winnie the Pooh a lot instead.


----------



## MaggzieP

Jo_Bean said:


> What about tying it to your wrist or something! :rofl:

Haha! I may have to try that!

Thank you for the link :hugs: I'll def get one.

And congrats EmmaRea H&H 9 months x


----------



## nexis

Just checking in, but nothing new with me. Congrats EmmaRea :)


----------



## dpitts1341

MaggzieP said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's gone wrong MaggzieP but instead of a picture of your chart I see mine :wacko:
> 
> That's really wierd!
> 
> Is this any better?
> https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d154/maggzie/FERTFRIENDGRAPH.png
> 
> that's a print screen and upload to my photobucket so it has to be my one lolClick to expand...

My guess is CD18.....


----------



## bbbunny

Just checking in been a busy day and now I am just listening to the pouring rain after its been such a hot day.

Congrats to emmarae :hugs:

Could not sleep last night as I was so hot so I gave up about 4am and watched tv until hubby got up about 6am. Of course this messed me up for temping so I was :growlmad: did another OPK this afternoon and again this evening and still negative but I was reading some other sites and the women on there were saying that they have a cycle length similar to mine (between 30 and 33 days) and they often do not get a postive until somewhere between CD18 and CD23 and I am on CD17 so that could be why I haven't had a positive OPK yet. It also would mean that all this time we have been TTC I have been basing O day off averages and things like the tickers which have me as ovulating today so I would have been DTD at the worng time :shrug:

I am worried that I do not O but I have that day 21 test on Monday so maybe that will give me some answers. I also wonder if having one tube affects anything :shrug:

Anyways its getting closer to Friday which means it will soon be the weekend :happydance:

Anyone else watching big brother uk? I know people slate it but I love it so have been watching that to keep my mind off opk's and TTC :thumbup:

Have a lovely day tomorrow ladies :hugs:


----------



## looseygoosey

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to check in. So good news, I did O yesterday on Cycle day 14 according to my clear blue opk's. :sex: twice yesterday. So now I guess onto the 2 week wait... This is really weird for me because for the last 18 months before metformin and clomid I was never really sure of ovulation but last night I felt almost like a sharp pain on my left side for like 3 mins and then it went away....

Well just wanted to keep in touch. 

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Vankiwi

Bunny my cycles are normally 33 days long, and I have a 10 day LP - so I normally O on CD23. I start OPKs from CD17 just in case.

Generally if take off 14 days (the "normal" LP length) from your cycle length, you'll get O day. That doesn't work for me though as I have a short LP!

If you're averaging 30-33 day cycles, you won't be Oing before CD16 at the earliest. So don't panic!


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> Just checking in been a busy day and now I am just listening to the pouring rain after its been such a hot day.
> 
> Congrats to emmarae :hugs:
> 
> Could not sleep last night as I was so hot so I gave up about 4am and watched tv until hubby got up about 6am. Of course this messed me up for temping so I was :growlmad: did another OPK this afternoon and again this evening and still negative but I was reading some other sites and the women on there were saying that they have a cycle length similar to mine (between 30 and 33 days) and they often do not get a postive until somewhere between CD18 and CD23 and I am on CD17 so that could be why I haven't had a positive OPK yet. It also would mean that all this time we have been TTC I have been basing O day off averages and things like the tickers which have me as ovulating today so I would have been DTD at the worng time :shrug:
> 
> I am worried that I do not O but I have that day 21 test on Monday so maybe that will give me some answers. I also wonder if having one tube affects anything :shrug:
> 
> Anyways its getting closer to Friday which means it will soon be the weekend :happydance:
> 
> Anyone else watching big brother uk? I know people slate it but I love it so have been watching that to keep my mind off opk's and TTC :thumbup:
> 
> Have a lovely day tomorrow ladies :hugs:

Hey bunny, you know what! That's great news! This whole time, it could just be down to timing like it was for me! This could be it! Opk's could be the answer for you xx
I don't know about only one tube but my guess would be that charting is even more important because perhaps you don't ov every single month? So charting would help you know whether you did or not? That's my guess anyway xx



looseygoosey said:


> Hi Ladies! Just wanted to check in. So good news, I did O yesterday on Cycle day 14 according to my clear blue opk's. :sex: twice yesterday. So now I guess onto the 2 week wait... This is really weird for me because for the last 18 months before metformin and clomid I was never really sure of ovulation but last night I felt almost like a sharp pain on my left side for like 3 mins and then it went away....
> 
> Well just wanted to keep in touch.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

That's fantastic loosey! Look at you girls, ovulating and everything!!! I'm so proud! :hugs:




Vankiwi said:


> Bunny my cycles are normally 33 days long, and I have a 10 day LP - so I normally O on CD23. I start OPKs from CD17 just in case.
> 
> Generally if take off 14 days (the "normal" LP length) from your cycle length, you'll get O day. That doesn't work for me though as I have a short LP!
> 
> If you're averaging 30-33 day cycles, you won't be Oing before CD16 at the earliest. So don't panic!

I had a shorter LP too, around 10 or 11 so I had timing issues too. :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

hey ladies, i've just called the docs and i'v managed to get an appointment for 12.35 today with the nice doctor :happydance: keep your fingers crossed for me that she will give me provera or something and this limbo will be at an end!


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC said:


> hey ladies, i've just called the docs and i'v managed to get an appointment for 12.35 today with the nice doctor :happydance: keep your fingers crossed for me that she will give me provera or something and this limbo will be at an end!

YEAH!! Good luck hun! I've never wanted AF to come for someone more! :haha:
I hope the nice doctor gives you something to end this cycle from hell! xx


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, i've just called the docs and i'v managed to get an appointment for 12.35 today with the nice doctor :happydance: keep your fingers crossed for me that she will give me provera or something and this limbo will be at an end!
> 
> YEAH!! Good luck hun! I've never wanted AF to come for someone more! :haha:
> I hope the nice doctor gives you something to end this cycle from hell! xxClick to expand...

I've never wanted it more either :haha:
I've printed out my chart to prove no ovulation to her so she can see for herself. I think if she tries to not give me anything i will actually cry. I've written down the things i want to ask like how much longer i need to wait to hear back about the scan appointment and i want a copy of the blood results from last time so i can see the numbers myself and of course i want provera or something similar to sort this out. Is there anything else you think i should ask?


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's a really good plan. I am rubbish at that sort of thing as I always forget what to ask them, so writing it down is a great idea.
What about asking if there is anything she can give you to bring on ovulation? Ask her about Clomid or if she has any opinion on Soy.


----------



## StefanieC

Yeah good idea. I just hope she will listen and help. The doctor i saw a couple of weeks ago didn't seem to have heard of Provera so i just hope this one has.


----------



## Jo_Bean

fx'd for you! Really hope this doctor is a good one :D


----------



## StefanieC

well i'm back from the doctors and it was the biggest waste of time! She refused to help me and said she wouldn't prescribe me anything because there is 'no point'. Then she told me to relax and stop worrying about it - i swear if one more person says that to me then i will punch them in the face!
She also said why would i want AF to come and i said because we are ttc and i'm on cd70 and haven't even ovulated and we want to get pregnant and she said well you can still try, so i said but i'm not ovulating and she said 'so you can still try'. Now i'm no expert but i'm pretty damn sure you have to ovulate to get pregnant!
So i have to wait for this scan appointment to come in the post which could take another month and who knows if they will even do anything then! :growlmad:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw:hugs::hugs: sorry honey xxx


----------



## MaggzieP

Sorry to hear that Stef, is there another doctor or even another practice you could go to? I'd send you some of my norethisterone if I could, I imagine it's the same, AF comes 2-3 days after you finish taking it. :hugs:

Good luck loosey x


----------



## StefanieC

MaggzieP said:


> Sorry to hear that Stef, is there another doctor or even another practice you could go to? I'd send you some of my norethisterone if I could, I imagine it's the same, AF comes 2-3 days after you finish taking it. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck loosey x

I used to take norethisterone a while ago, because I used to have problems of bleeding nearly all the time and that stopped it while I took it, I may have some left. How much do you take and how long for?


----------



## CdnEquestrian

FF finally confirmed O!!!! First time, EVER! I'm just checking DH into the hospital for his surgery. We managed to BD 3 days before O and the day before O...but not the day of, so I hope it was enough. This is the first time in over 2 years of TTC that I actually feel like I legitimately have a shot.

Anyways...just checking in, but I'm on my Android and can't read the forums well. Will have to catch up on how everyone is doing from the laptop later. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## MaggzieP

StefanieC said:


> MaggzieP said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Stef, is there another doctor or even another practice you could go to? I'd send you some of my norethisterone if I could, I imagine it's the same, AF comes 2-3 days after you finish taking it. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck loosey x
> 
> I used to take norethisterone a while ago, because I used to have problems of bleeding nearly all the time and that stopped it while I took it, I may have some left. How much do you take and how long for?Click to expand...

I don't take it anymore, that and metformin was stopped after the bypass but I was taking 1 75mg tablet once a day for 7 days and AF would start about 2 days later... I don't know if you can take it for less than 7 days though, I was taking it CD21-28 but more often then not AF turned up before so I had to start early and take it until CD28... it's all such a hassle!

Great news CdnEquestrian fx :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

That is great news!!

Still stuck in negative OPK limbo :wacko: testing twice a day at the moment just to make sure.

Here is todays do you think I am close at all? :shrug: Sorry it is blurry even with the macro setting on it just wouldn't give a great pic also bear in mind it is upside down lol

https://i46.tinypic.com/2sbx2k3.jpg


----------



## AmberV

WELLLL Ladies- I have been out of the loop for about a month now (ALL APOLOGIES) DH and I had 2 months of :bfn:. BUT As of JUNE 25th we got a faint but definitely there :bfp:!!! I am ecstatic. I had a HCG Blood test on Wednesday (the 27th)- which was ALSO MY HUBBYS BIRTHDAY... (he knew nothing about the :bfp: at this time.) and the blood test came back :bfp:. I am early in my pregnancy and will have more labs drawn next week to schedule my US! :) Even though I have not been posting this page has kept me going and gave me hope and encouragement! Thanks ladies and sticky baby dust to the rest of you!! :) 


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nexis

Congrats AmberV :)


----------



## StefanieC

congrats hun x


----------



## StefanieC

i've decided that desperate times call for desperate measures. I read online that if you brew tea out of fresh parsley and drink it 3-4 times a day for up to 3 days, then it can bring on AF. i dunno how it works but i don't care how as long as it does.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bunny - keep testing hun! You'll get there eventually xxxx loooove the new pic too :D

Congrats Amberv! No. 23 :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## bbbunny

Thanks Jo :hugs:

I feel like I am forever moaning on here but this cycle is really kicking my butt.

My chart looks like a 2 year old did a dot to dot puzzle. My OPK just refuses to get any darker and to top it all off I am only on CD20 and I am having what I am sure are period pains. It's to the point where I keep going and checking if AF is here. Last cycle was barely over the 20 day mark and I am someone who usually has 33 day cycles sometimes longer. What the heck is going on with my body? Could the cyst have mucked everything up as this all started when I had that :shrug:

Another thing is that when I just went to the loo (checking for AF again) I noticed a little spot of CM on the toilet paper and when I touched it it stretched quite far like a few inches but when I went to enter this on FF it asked me if it was sticky or egg white and I am not sure. There wasn't loads of it or anything but if I put in sticky it says probably not fertile but if I put in egg white it gives me the green light :wacko:


The only silver lining is if this does turn into AF then I don't have to have that blood test on Monday :happydance:


----------



## bbbunny

ooooh congrats Amberv!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Bunny - I would say that the period pains are probably ov pains, that is defo EWCM and keep on doing the opk's sounds like you'll get a positive soon!


----------



## bbbunny

Thanks Jo don't know how I would cope without ya!!!

Cannot believe how fast your pregnancy is going too!!!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hee!!! I feel very sick today though. Not a good bit of pregnancy at all!


----------



## AmberV

bbbunny said:


> ooooh congrats Amberv!!!!!!!!

thank you!! good luck to you! fxd! :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lovely, lovely Jo can you add me to your curvy bumps list please? I definitely belong in here! x


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: lolly :D:D:D

Of course I will! Everyone is welcome :wohoo:


----------



## Magan85

Hey ladies! Congrats on the BFPs!!! I got my postive opk today! OH and I are on "holidays" we are taking day trips here and there and going to toronto on tuesday but my mom is coming so no BDing then unless mom leaves the hotel room lol. But we have been BDing a lot this week! So FX!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: lolly :D:D:D
> 
> Of course I will! Everyone is welcome :wohoo:

YAY! :yipee: x


----------



## kezza2012

im back with ya girls.. needed a breather from TTC for a while but I AM BACK and raring to go lol

good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone! xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: kezza. Glad you are back on the baby making train! :dust:


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies hope everyone enjoyed their weekend.

Still no positive opk they seem to be getting lighter if anything and my chart still looks crazy. Supposed to have my day 21 blood test at docs tomorrow but I think I am going to cancel and try again next cycle whether I get a positive opk or not. 

DTD last night just in case as I had a little EWCM and I think will do it again tomorrow night too just in case. Have ordered more OPK's and will get stock up and then next cycle I am going to do one every day just as a little experiment to see if there is any kind of progression.

Maybe I am just one of those women that never gets a positive OPK or maybe I just don't ovulate on my own.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good plan bunny. The good thing is, you'll get some answers by charting etc. 
You can always post a link to your chart in your sig, we can stalk it then! :haha:


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello everyone, looks like I'm out - AF just showed up so I am back to CD1.

We're not very happy at the moment, one of our furbabies, Biscuit; our grand daughter guinea pig passed away in my arms at 01:40 this morning. We took her to the vet earlier but she was just too ill. I gave her a bracelet I made, a rose pendant I won, a phone charm I'd saved and a heart balloon I kept from Valentines day as well as a note.

I also made her a tribute picture as I have with our other passed babies and put it on her tribute thread on the forum I am on. 

Hope everyone else has had a better weekend than us :hugs: and :dust: to all x

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d154/maggzie/Biscuit.jpg

This leaves us with 10 furbabies and 7 that have passed. I was the first to hold her when she was born on Christmas day before last and the last to hold her when she passed. 

The dove is to carry her spirit safely to the afterlife known as rainbow bridge, the flower is a forget me not and the heart is tanzanite which is her birthstone.


----------



## bbbunny

Sorry to hear your sad news Maggzie :hugs:


Here is my chart Jo see what I mean about it looking like a 2 year old did a dot to dot :wacko: My worry is that even if I was lucky and got a positive opk tomorrow that would give me a short LP. Any later than tomorrow and it would be under 10 days which I know is not good at all :dohh:

https://i47.tinypic.com/14llc92.png


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey ladies! How are all of ya'll doing? :hugs:

I posted this as a new thread on the main board but thought I ought to post it here as well to update since I haven't been on in a couple months. Today was CD121 without O, but I figured out what was causing it, so hopefully it will correct soon:

"I finally figured out that it was the FertilAid supplement I was taking that stopped my cycles and made me gain 30lbs. 

After 3 months of no O I looked online at the reviews of it. There had been so many 5-star reviews that I hadn't bothered to read the 1-star ones. Turns out in about 20% of people (at least that's the portion of bad reviews), instead of making the luteal phase longer and the ovulatory phase shorter (which is what I was hoping for) it just stops women's cycles entirely. So instead of getting a shorter cycle like I was hoping for (35-45 days, and irregular at that, was just too long!) I didn't get to have any cycle at all for the last for months. I stopped taking the FertilAid a month ago and have been spotting ever since. Seriously, an entire MONTH of spotting. Blah! 

I finally gave up on my body righting itself today (seeing as it's now a month since I quit it and nothing is getting better) so I did some research on how to induce a period. Turns out drinking parsley tea is supposed to bring on AF. DH is in the kitchen right now brewing me my first cup. I have to drink 4 cups before bed and that should bring AF tomorrow. I really hope so. I am just ready to be done with this cycle."


----------



## pinksprinkles

Jo_Bean: OMG I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! I just saw the wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am crazy dancing around my bedroom right now. I am so, so, so excited for yooooouuuuuuu!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

bbbunny - My charts were looking like yours when we found out that I wasn't ovulating at all on my own. The doctor said that the high peaks and then dips looked like my body was TRYING to ovulate but just couldn't do it. They did some hormone tests and ultrasounded (transvaginal) my ovaries and said I had 8 immature follicles on one ovary alone. So they diagnosed me with PCOS and put me on clomid.

I just finished my first round and am in the 2WW. Trying to hold out on testing until 9DPO. :)

Charting is SOOOOOO valuable to learn things like this though! If your charts often look like that, I would seek help. :hug:


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Maggzie :hugs:
> 
> 
> Here is my chart Jo see what I mean about it looking like a 2 year old did a dot to dot :wacko: My worry is that even if I was lucky and got a positive opk tomorrow that would give me a short LP. Any later than tomorrow and it would be under 10 days which I know is not good at all :dohh:
> 
> https://i47.tinypic.com/14llc92.png

I dont' think it looks too bad at all. Your LP should stay the same, so between ov and when AF comes will be the same length of time every month. If you are oving later this month then AF will come later. But if it's the first month you are charting properly then you won't really know for sure how long your LP is, until AF arrives. 

If that makes sense :D


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hey PinkSprinkles!!!

1st - thank you so much! I am so pleased and still in shock :D:D:D

2nd - whilst the month long spotting is very crap, :yipee: it's awesome that you have found out why your body was being so weird!!!! That's amazing, now when you bring on AF you will have a proper cycle and see exactly what you need to do!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Jo_Bean said:


> Hey PinkSprinkles!!!
> 
> 1st - thank you so much! I am so pleased and still in shock :D:D:D
> 
> 2nd - whilst the month long spotting is very crap, :yipee: it's awesome that you have found out why your body was being so weird!!!! That's amazing, now when you bring on AF you will have a proper cycle and see exactly what you need to do!

:D I'm really hoping the parsley tea works. I went from normal light spotting to a light flow in the past hour, so hopefully I get full on AF tomorrow! :haha: It feels kinda weird to be so excited about AF, but yay! :happydance:


----------



## bbbunny

@cdn I really hope its not PCOS although it would explain a lot. I do have some of the symptoms but when I had an abdominal ultrasound the other day the woman doing it said that she couldn't see anything that would suggest PCOS (although I don't know how well she could see without doing a vaginal one) when I said I always thought I may have it she asked me if I had a period every month and I said yes and she said it didn't sound like it then :shrug:

I also heard somewhere that women with PCOS are more likely to get a false positive on a OPK as the hormone stays quite high whereas I cannot seem to get a proper positive. I don't know how true it is though as I think I recall you saying that you didn't get a positive on an OPK.

@jo I really hope I am just having a long cycle this time. This temping and opk stuff sure has been an eye opener. Any other cycle and I would have been oblivious and sitting here thinking I was in the 2WW and thinking about buying some HPT's :dohh:

Spoke to receptionist at the docs this morning as I was due to go in for my day 21 blood test and I explained that I did not think I had O'd yet and she said to wait until I think I have O'd or try again next month which was fine by me. 

Just realised that I have run out of OPK's. :nope: I have some more coming tomorrow and I am seriously considering saving some pee in a pot tonight to test tomorrow I truly have gone nuts this cycle :wacko:

Trying to eat healthily this week so have had a big slice of watermelon for breakfast and I have a load of salad things ready for lunch. I am also having a bit of a de-stress/pamper session this morning so have got a mango face mask on and my hair in rollers. Hope nobody knocks the door :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:rofl: bunny - that would be hilarious if someone called round right now!


----------



## bbbunny

Popped to Morrisons and they had some OPKs in but they are not the brand I have been using I bought some figuring something was better than nothing.

My opk yesterday on the internet cheapies was almost positive so I thought I was getting there and then this one that is a different brand has hardly a hint of a second line on it so either I missed my surge this morning, this test is less sensitive or I still haven't ovulated either way I am fed up.

Have told hubs that my plan for next cycle is

1. To use OPKs from CD1 onwards twice per day in an afternoon and an evening

2. To MAKE SURE that I take my temp at the exact same time everyday as I think the time difference may go some way to explaining the highs and lows on my chart

3. To go for the day21 blood test even if I have no positive opk and that way if it comes back as not showing ovulation I can then print out my chart and that that to my docs as proof that I haven't ovulated these last two cycles and ask what she can do

4. Take evening primrose oil

5. Check CM every day 

So hopefully after next cycle I will have a clearer picture of what my body is doing and I can go to docs armed with all this information.

Hubby tonight said that he can see at times how frustrated I am with all this and he feels bad because he thinks that I think he doesn't listen. He said it's not that he isn't paying attention when I talk about the TTC stuff it's just that this is his way of dealing with it all. He said that he knows that there isn't anything he can do to help so just carries on as normal. I told him that sometimes it feels like the woman has to put soooooo much effort into it and all the man has to do is make a deposit at the right time lol. I also told him that I am just frustrated at how easy it seems to be for a lot of other couples. He actually brought up the subject of sperm analysis and said he thought maybe he should get one. I was surprised he bought it up but told him that we probably were not at that stage yet but it was good to know that he wouldn't have a problem getting it done if I asked him to.

The idea of one does worry me a little as it's one thing thinking in my head that I am the one that's the problem but it is quite another thing having it down in black and white.

Anyway ladies just wanted to say thanks for all the support you have been giving me all these months. I feel like I rant and moan a lot but this is the only place I can do it xx


----------



## StefanieC

pinksprinkles said:


> Hey ladies! How are all of ya'll doing? :hugs:
> 
> I posted this as a new thread on the main board but thought I ought to post it here as well to update since I haven't been on in a couple months. Today was CD121 without O, but I figured out what was causing it, so hopefully it will correct soon:
> 
> "I finally figured out that it was the FertilAid supplement I was taking that stopped my cycles and made me gain 30lbs.
> 
> After 3 months of no O I looked online at the reviews of it. There had been so many 5-star reviews that I hadn't bothered to read the 1-star ones. Turns out in about 20% of people (at least that's the portion of bad reviews), instead of making the luteal phase longer and the ovulatory phase shorter (which is what I was hoping for) it just stops women's cycles entirely. So instead of getting a shorter cycle like I was hoping for (35-45 days, and irregular at that, was just too long!) I didn't get to have any cycle at all for the last for months. I stopped taking the FertilAid a month ago and have been spotting ever since. Seriously, an entire MONTH of spotting. Blah!
> 
> I finally gave up on my body righting itself today (seeing as it's now a month since I quit it and nothing is getting better) so I did some research on how to induce a period. Turns out drinking parsley tea is supposed to bring on AF. DH is in the kitchen right now brewing me my first cup. I have to drink 4 cups before bed and that should bring AF tomorrow. I really hope so. I am just ready to be done with this cycle."

Hey I hope the parsley tea works for you. I tried it and it didn't work. I don't know if maybe I didn't leave it long enough as I drank it for 2-3 days and nothing happened apart from getting stomach ache and the smell of parsley now makes me want to be sick :haha:


----------



## pinksprinkles

StefanieC said:


> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How are all of ya'll doing? :hugs:
> 
> I posted this as a new thread on the main board but thought I ought to post it here as well to update since I haven't been on in a couple months. Today was CD121 without O, but I figured out what was causing it, so hopefully it will correct soon:
> 
> "I finally figured out that it was the FertilAid supplement I was taking that stopped my cycles and made me gain 30lbs.
> 
> After 3 months of no O I looked online at the reviews of it. There had been so many 5-star reviews that I hadn't bothered to read the 1-star ones. Turns out in about 20% of people (at least that's the portion of bad reviews), instead of making the luteal phase longer and the ovulatory phase shorter (which is what I was hoping for) it just stops women's cycles entirely. So instead of getting a shorter cycle like I was hoping for (35-45 days, and irregular at that, was just too long!) I didn't get to have any cycle at all for the last for months. I stopped taking the FertilAid a month ago and have been spotting ever since. Seriously, an entire MONTH of spotting. Blah!
> 
> I finally gave up on my body righting itself today (seeing as it's now a month since I quit it and nothing is getting better) so I did some research on how to induce a period. Turns out drinking parsley tea is supposed to bring on AF. DH is in the kitchen right now brewing me my first cup. I have to drink 4 cups before bed and that should bring AF tomorrow. I really hope so. I am just ready to be done with this cycle."
> 
> Hey I hope the parsley tea works for you. I tried it and it didn't work. I don't know if maybe I didn't leave it long enough as I drank it for 2-3 days and nothing happened apart from getting stomach ache and the smell of parsley now makes me want to be sick :haha:Click to expand...

I drank 6 cups last night and got a light flow, but it disappeared overnight. Now I'm trying a vaginal suppository of parsley as well. I've heard the combo is supposed to work, but who knows. :shrug: I'll definitely keep everyone posted.


----------



## StefanieC

Maybe it will work for you because you were already spotting for so long and I wasn't. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## magic_angel

Firstly, sorry for all those i have missed out, its been a while since i came on, needed a bit of a break...

I have read everything, just dont think ill be able to reply to everyone as i have Scatty Brain Syndrome, but i am sending Everyone lots of loves, :hugs: and Sticky :dust:





CdnEquestrian said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry everyone is so bummed and having a crap time right now. :( Live vicariously through me, k? :) I'll offer some GOOD news!!!!
> 
> After more than SIX annovulatory cycles...and on my FIRST round of clomid, CD2-6, 50mg......IT LOOKS LIKE I OVULATED YESTERDAY!!!!!!!! :)
> 
> 
> :happydance: yay for you oving :) :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> EmmaRea said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's kinda funny, I planned a pregnancy for a year, and the minute I stop, I wind up falling pregnant on accident. I was hoping to go to Disneyland in August to ride the new Carsland roller coaster, but I guess I'll be riding Winnie the Pooh a lot instead.
> 
> Huge CONGRATULATIONS Emma :) im going to start having more breaks from bnb because everytime i do i come back to see more and more :BFP: :happydance: H&H 9mnths :)
> 
> 
> 
> looseygoosey said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Just wanted to check in. So good news, I did O yesterday on Cycle day 14 according to my clear blue opk's. :sex: twice yesterday. So now I guess onto the 2 week wait... This is really weird for me because for the last 18 months before metformin and clomid I was never really sure of ovulation but last night I felt almost like a sharp pain on my left side for like 3 mins and then it went away....
> 
> Well just wanted to keep in touch.
> 
> :dust: to all of you!Click to expand...
> 
> Good to hear you had the big O loosey :) enjoy the 2ww :) it makes you strong or it drives you crazy :haha: it was a nightmare for me as it went from the 2ww on a 30 day cycle to a 105 day wait for af lol wasnt fun lol fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> well i'm back from the doctors and it was the biggest waste of time! She refused to help me and said she wouldn't prescribe me anything because there is 'no point'. Then she told me to relax and stop worrying about it - i swear if one more person says that to me then i will punch them in the face!
> She also said why would i want AF to come and i said because we are ttc and i'm on cd70 and haven't even ovulated and we want to get pregnant and she said well you can still try, so i said but i'm not ovulating and she said 'so you can still try'. Now i'm no expert but i'm pretty damn sure you have to ovulate to get pregnant!
> So i have to wait for this scan appointment to come in the post which could take another month and who knows if they will even do anything then! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear to had a shit time at the docs hun :hugs: sounds like you need to shop around for a nice sensitive doctor!!! Im glad i came across my one when i did or i would have been sent down for doing what i wanted to do to my last doctor!!! He was a horrid man indeed!!! Hope you get some answers soon hun, sending lots of :hugs: xx
> 
> 
> 
> CdnEquestrian said:
> 
> 
> FF finally confirmed O!!!! First time, EVER! I'm just checking DH into the hospital for his surgery. We managed to BD 3 days before O and the day before O...but not the day of, so I hope it was enough. This is the first time in over 2 years of TTC that I actually feel like I legitimately have a shot.
> 
> Anyways...just checking in, but I'm on my Android and can't read the forums well. Will have to catch up on how everyone is doing from the laptop later. Hope everyone is well!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Glad you finally got there hun :) :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> AmberV said:
> 
> 
> WELLLL Ladies- I have been out of the loop for about a month now (ALL APOLOGIES) DH and I had 2 months of :bfn:. BUT As of JUNE 25th we got a faint but definitely there :bfp:!!! I am ecstatic. I had a HCG Blood test on Wednesday (the 27th)- which was ALSO MY HUBBYS BIRTHDAY... (he knew nothing about the :bfp: at this time.) and the blood test came back :bfp:. I am early in my pregnancy and will have more labs drawn next week to schedule my US! :) Even though I have not been posting this page has kept me going and gave me hope and encouragement! Thanks ladies and sticky baby dust to the rest of you!! :)
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> A huge congrats hun :) again i say what i said to emmarae everytime i have a break i come back to see :bfp: :) im starting to think i have magic abilities!!! Like whenever i wash my hair and dry/straighten it, IT ALWAYS RAINS HERE so im thinking my breaks away from here = Pregnant women :D going to take a 6 month break and i want you all pregnant by the time i come back :haha: Hope you have a fab pregnancy :)
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jo :hugs:
> 
> I feel like I am forever moaning on here but this cycle is really kicking my butt.
> 
> My chart looks like a 2 year old did a dot to dot puzzle. My OPK just refuses to get any darker and to top it all off I am only on CD20 and I am having what I am sure are period pains. It's to the point where I keep going and checking if AF is here. Last cycle was barely over the 20 day mark and I am someone who usually has 33 day cycles sometimes longer. What the heck is going on with my body? Could the cyst have mucked everything up as this all started when I had that :shrug:
> 
> Another thing is that when I just went to the loo (checking for AF again) I noticed a little spot of CM on the toilet paper and when I touched it it stretched quite far like a few inches but when I went to enter this on FF it asked me if it was sticky or egg white and I am not sure. There wasn't loads of it or anything but if I put in sticky it says probably not fertile but if I put in egg white it gives me the green light :wacko:
> The only silver lining is if this does turn into AF then I don't have to have that blood test on Monday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey bunny :hugs: your having a tough time lately arnt you :( sending an extra supply of :hug: for you huni, i kinda know how you feel with the not knowing and your mind thinking things doesnt help much, i have hospital app on thurday to sort out kidney stones then its on to the ovaries and finding out for deffo if i have both endom and pcos.... i think that ive had all the bad luck one person can get right now that i think im good for the next year... hoping for good luck from now on :) so im looking forward to the surgeries then finding all the answers to my questions then get some help so thats the only thing keeping me sane so far.... Sounds positive with the EWCM hopefully you will get that dark line soon hun :hugs; chin up babe it will happen for you soon!!! its just down to timing, you will get that bundle of joy i just know it xx
> 
> 
> 
> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Lovely, lovely Jo can you add me to your curvy bumps list please? I definitely belong in here! xClick to expand...
> 
> :wave: ttc_lolly welcome :) x
> 
> 
> 
> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Congrats on the BFPs!!! I got my postive opk today! OH and I are on "holidays" we are taking day trips here and there and going to toronto on tuesday but my mom is coming so no BDing then unless mom leaves the hotel room lol. But we have been BDing a lot this week! So FX!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: fingers crossed for you hun :)
> 
> 
> 
> kezza2012 said:
> 
> 
> im back with ya girls.. needed a breather from TTC for a while but I AM BACK and raring to go lol
> 
> good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome back Kezza :) hope your ok :) x
> 
> 
> 
> pinksprinkles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! How are all of ya'll doing? :hugs:
> 
> I posted this as a new thread on the main board but thought I ought to post it here as well to update since I haven't been on in a couple months. Today was CD121 without O, but I figured out what was causing it, so hopefully it will correct soon:
> 
> "I finally figured out that it was the FertilAid supplement I was taking that stopped my cycles and made me gain 30lbs.
> 
> After 3 months of no O I looked online at the reviews of it. There had been so many 5-star reviews that I hadn't bothered to read the 1-star ones. Turns out in about 20% of people (at least that's the portion of bad reviews), instead of making the luteal phase longer and the ovulatory phase shorter (which is what I was hoping for) it just stops women's cycles entirely. So instead of getting a shorter cycle like I was hoping for (35-45 days, and irregular at that, was just too long!) I didn't get to have any cycle at all for the last for months. I stopped taking the FertilAid a month ago and have been spotting ever since. Seriously, an entire MONTH of spotting. Blah!
> 
> I finally gave up on my body righting itself today (seeing as it's now a month since I quit it and nothing is getting better) so I did some research on how to induce a period. Turns out drinking parsley tea is supposed to bring on AF. DH is in the kitchen right now brewing me my first cup. I have to drink 4 cups before bed and that should bring AF tomorrow. I really hope so. I am just ready to be done with this cycle."Click to expand...
> 
> Wow thats a hell of a cycle that hun :( i thought i was hard done by with a 105 day cycle (my first one ever) but i dont know how i woud cope if it was any longer!!! having said that i dont wanna jinx myself as i think im on cd40+ ??? and still NO sign of af or any symptoms at all so i hope i have af soon :)
> Really hope your cycles regulate for you finally :) Not sure about the parsley tea though :nope: doesnt sound like it tastes very nice and i dont like swallowing things that dont taste very nice :nope: lol Hope it works for you though :) x
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @cdn I really hope its not PCOS although it would explain a lot. I do have some of the symptoms but when I had an abdominal ultrasound the other day the woman doing it said that she couldn't see anything that would suggest PCOS (although I don't know how well she could see without doing a vaginal one) when I said I always thought I may have it she asked me if I had a period every month and I said yes and she said it didn't sound like it then :shrug:
> 
> I also heard somewhere that women with PCOS are more likely to get a false positive on a OPK as the hormone stays quite high whereas I cannot seem to get a proper positive. I don't know how true it is though as I think I recall you saying that you didn't get a positive on an OPKClick to expand...
> 
> Firstly, i dont know if ive asked you already but do you temp vaginally or orally? its meant to be more stable and better to temp vaginally with a bbt thermo...
> Secondly im hoping its not the case for you hun but when you mentioned having ultrasound and they said they thought there was no reason to believe you had pcos but they didnt do a internal one i actually had both done and when she did it on the outside first i asked her if she could see if i had anything ie pcos, endom etc she said she didnt think so, but then when i had the internal ultrasound it was a different story!!!! it went from not really to OMG cysts on both, follicles on left, pcos and endometriosis!!!! wont be asking for the nurses opinion ever again lol she soooooo got it wrong, she was young so maybe she just had a hangover head or something but it was clear to see when the older lady had a better look and told me she could see things!!! really hope its not the same for you and you get some answers soon hun :)
> Love the pic hun :) xx
> 
> @Maggzie sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: x
> 
> @jo-bean I hope pregnancy is treating you well hun :) still hasnt sunk in :) :hugs:
> 
> Hugs and dust to everyone, i havent missed anyone out on purpose i promise, this goes soooo fast its hard to keep up lol
> 
> AFM I've been in a lot of pain, another kidney stone is forming so right now i have a case of every other day i have huge amounts of constant kidney pain all day long and then the days in between i have a lot of pain with twingey ovary, the pain killers the docs give me dont really take the pain away, i cant go anywhere without my Hot water bottle which has been my saviour!!!
> Had to have a break as i am going through hell with the family at the moment, they have all disowned mee and have done nothing but slag me off to everyone and had my mother threaten to beat me up.... because i tried to stick up for myself..... been feeling very lonely lately :( fella must have felt i was low and went for a little boys day out with his friend and when he came back he told me to close my eyes and when i opened them there was this huge purple cuddly bunny teddy and a card saying get well soon, please cheer up sweetheart, lean on me whenever :) proper cheered me up :) he might be useless at a lot of household chores but he has the nack for cheering me up just when i need it :)
> 
> Hope everyone is good :) like i said somewhere above, im going to take a 6month break from this me thinks and when i get back i want to see you all happy and pregnant :) seems like everytime i have a break i come back to see loads of girls i know on bnb pregnant :) cmon girlies we need to get to 30 by august/september time!!!! ive made an extra batch of baby :dust: so im sending out enough to drown you all :) xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## bbbunny

Awww Magic good to see you hun :hugs:

I am so sorry things are not going as planned for you at the moment I really hope that they can get you sorted out. I feel for you with the kidney stones. I had gallstones a couple of years ago and had my gallbladder out so I know how painful stuff like that can be :hugs:

I don't talk to half my family so I can sympathise with the crap you are having to put up with. It's the last thing you need when you feel so unwell. I am glad you have your fella to cheer you up and look after you :hugs:

I temp orally and I only just about manage to get it in my mouth when I am half asleep so goodness knows what I would be like trying to get one in the other place :winkwink:

I have suspected in the past I have PCOS but every time I talk to either doc or ultrasound nurse about it they just say that its not likely as I have a period every month which is frustrating as I feel they are not listening. I have decided that if no sign of O next cycle I will still go for day 21 test and when that shows a poor result I can go to doc and say that I want some tests doing to find out what is going on. I will just have to grow a pair and start taking charge a bit more when it comes to my body. 

I really hope that after you break we are all preggers and then you can get back on the TTC wagon and join us.

Still no positive opk so I am officially putting myself on the 2WW no matter what the opk's or fertility friend say. I will still test for O everyday until AF comes just to see what happens.

I have ordered some new clothes to cheer me up and have broken my diet and eaten pizza which I know I will regret tomorrow but it tasted good :blush:

Hope everyone is having a great week :flower:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

bbbunny said:


> @cdn I really hope its not PCOS although it would explain a lot. I do have some of the symptoms but when I had an abdominal ultrasound the other day the woman doing it said that she couldn't see anything that would suggest PCOS (although I don't know how well she could see without doing a vaginal one) when I said I always thought I may have it she asked me if I had a period every month and I said yes and she said it didn't sound like it then :shrug:
> 
> I also heard somewhere that women with PCOS are more likely to get a false positive on a OPK as the hormone stays quite high whereas I cannot seem to get a proper positive. I don't know how true it is though as I think I recall you saying that you didn't get a positive on an OPK.
> 
> @jo I really hope I am just having a long cycle this time. This temping and opk stuff sure has been an eye opener. Any other cycle and I would have been oblivious and sitting here thinking I was in the 2WW and thinking about buying some HPT's :dohh:
> 
> Spoke to receptionist at the docs this morning as I was due to go in for my day 21 blood test and I explained that I did not think I had O'd yet and she said to wait until I think I have O'd or try again next month which was fine by me.
> 
> Just realised that I have run out of OPK's. :nope: I have some more coming tomorrow and I am seriously considering saving some pee in a pot tonight to test tomorrow I truly have gone nuts this cycle :wacko:
> 
> Trying to eat healthily this week so have had a big slice of watermelon for breakfast and I have a load of salad things ready for lunch. I am also having a bit of a de-stress/pamper session this morning so have got a mango face mask on and my hair in rollers. Hope nobody knocks the door :haha:


My hormone levels were fine, and my ultrasound was "normal". It took a transvaginal ultrasound and an ACTUAL OBGYN/Specialist to diagnose me with PCOS, even though I don't show the classic symptoms. I don't have regular periods though....so at least it's positive that you ARE having regular periods. :)

Don't totally rule it out, though.

I have also NEVER had a positive OPK. The line progressively gets darker, but never hits positive. So I dunno. :nope:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hey magic :hi: it's nice to see you again. I was wondering where you had disappeared to :hugs: xxxx


----------



## elt1013

CdnEquestrian said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @cdn I really hope its not PCOS although it would explain a lot. I do have some of the symptoms but when I had an abdominal ultrasound the other day the woman doing it said that she couldn't see anything that would suggest PCOS (although I don't know how well she could see without doing a vaginal one) when I said I always thought I may have it she asked me if I had a period every month and I said yes and she said it didn't sound like it then :shrug:
> 
> I also heard somewhere that women with PCOS are more likely to get a false positive on a OPK as the hormone stays quite high whereas I cannot seem to get a proper positive. I don't know how true it is though as I think I recall you saying that you didn't get a positive on an OPK.
> 
> @jo I really hope I am just having a long cycle this time. This temping and opk stuff sure has been an eye opener. Any other cycle and I would have been oblivious and sitting here thinking I was in the 2WW and thinking about buying some HPT's :dohh:
> 
> Spoke to receptionist at the docs this morning as I was due to go in for my day 21 blood test and I explained that I did not think I had O'd yet and she said to wait until I think I have O'd or try again next month which was fine by me.
> 
> Just realised that I have run out of OPK's. :nope: I have some more coming tomorrow and I am seriously considering saving some pee in a pot tonight to test tomorrow I truly have gone nuts this cycle :wacko:
> 
> Trying to eat healthily this week so have had a big slice of watermelon for breakfast and I have a load of salad things ready for lunch. I am also having a bit of a de-stress/pamper session this morning so have got a mango face mask on and my hair in rollers. Hope nobody knocks the door :haha:
> 
> 
> My hormone levels were fine, and my ultrasound was "normal". It took a transvaginal ultrasound and an ACTUAL OBGYN/Specialist to diagnose me with PCOS, even though I don't show the classic symptoms. I don't have regular periods though....so at least it's positive that you ARE having regular periods. :)
> 
> Don't totally rule it out, though.
> 
> I have also NEVER had a positive OPK. The line progressively gets darker, but never hits positive. So I dunno. :nope:Click to expand...

Well, hello again. So, you said FF confirmed you ovulated this month, correct? Did you also do OPK? and if so, what did it say?

Not to be too nosey but I was just wondering because I read that your OPKs progressively get darker but never positive. How dark does the line get? My OPKs never get darker than the control line. They get similar in color (maybe a little lighter) but never darker. I know that everyone thinks they have to be just as dark or darker but I am proof that is not true. I also have friends who have had kids on so called negative OPKs, and have never had a "positive" one (according to the directions in the box). When mine get almost as dark as the line, I consider that my positive. We are all different and I have just learned what my positive looks like at this point. Is it possible that you are ovulating more than you think but the OPK is messing with you?


----------



## bbbunny

Okay ladies so I have a question.

Just now I went to the loo and I had quite a bit of CM so I thought I would try my opk a bit early today. The first one I did was my usual brand and I dropped it in the pee like a noob and so I put it to one side. I got another of my usual brand and dipped that and waited and it was almost positive so I tried one of the new ones I got today that I have never used before and that was positive!! I looked back at the one that dropped in the pee and I would say that one is positive too. Just to make sure I tried one of the Morrissons ones I got when I was in a pinch and that one is negative but I have never had more than the very faintest of lines on that and this time I got a very clear line.

So in summary

Normal brand - Very close to positive
Normal brand dropped in pee - positive
New brand I have never tried before - positive
Morrisons - negative but a lot darker than normal

So now I am :shrug:

Last night I could not sleep and I had right sided pain that felt like what I have always assumed was my ovulation pain but if that was O pain then wouldn't that mean that I am ovulating now so the test should have been positive before now :shrug:

I will do some pics so you can see what I am on about with the opks.


----------



## bbbunny

So this is the pic. In real life the third one down is as dark as the control line. Please keep your fingers crossed for me as I am having what feels like AF cramps as well so I am praying she doesn't show. I thought i had them about a week ago too but this feels like proper AF cramps. I am CD24 and I should also add that my temp dropped the last couple of days but is higher today. 

ETA Checked them again after posting this and they all looked positive!! They have all faded now though. Will have to test again later to see if I get an even stronger result as when I did them this time I had only been holding mu pee for about an hour. Still got a bit of cramping like AF is on her way but nothing so far. I have been reading that you can get an LH surge just before AF so pleaseeeeee AF stay away!!!


https://i49.tinypic.com/2zf7l37.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'd say that is positive. If your temp dropped yesterday and then went up a bit, see what it does tomorrow, if you ov'd today then your temp should go up again tomorrow. I'd stick in a positive on FF for opk :thumbup: those cramps are probably ov pains!


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> I'd say that is positive. If your temp dropped yesterday and then went up a bit, see what it does tomorrow, if you ov'd today then your temp should go up again tomorrow. I'd stick in a positive on FF for opk :thumbup: those cramps are probably ov pains!

I really hope they are. Cramps have eased off a bit and I have EWCM so we will deffo be DTD tonight lol. The ones in the pic got darker before they dried and they all looked positive but I took another one tonight just to be sure and I would say that was positive too so I am keeping my fingers crossed that I will be ovulating soon, although I am also hoping that this cycle will be a longer one as this doesn't give me a very long LP at all but I have heard that there are things you can do to lengthen that.


----------



## magic_angel

bbbunny said:


> Awww Magic good to see you hun :hugs:
> 
> I am so sorry things are not going as planned for you at the moment I really hope that they can get you sorted out. I feel for you with the kidney stones. I had gallstones a couple of years ago and had my gallbladder out so I know how painful stuff like that can be :hugs:
> 
> I don't talk to half my family so I can sympathise with the crap you are having to put up with. It's the last thing you need when you feel so unwell. I am glad you have your fella to cheer you up and look after you :hugs:
> 
> I temp orally and I only just about manage to get it in my mouth when I am half asleep so goodness knows what I would be like trying to get one in the other place :winkwink:
> 
> I have suspected in the past I have PCOS but every time I talk to either doc or ultrasound nurse about it they just say that its not likely as I have a period every month which is frustrating as I feel they are not listening. I have decided that if no sign of O next cycle I will still go for day 21 test and when that shows a poor result I can go to doc and say that I want some tests doing to find out what is going on. I will just have to grow a pair and start taking charge a bit more when it comes to my body.
> 
> I really hope that after you break we are all preggers and then you can get back on the TTC wagon and join us.
> 
> Still no positive opk so I am officially putting myself on the 2WW no matter what the opk's or fertility friend say. I will still test for O everyday until AF comes just to see what happens.
> 
> I have ordered some new clothes to cheer me up and have broken my diet and eaten pizza which I know I will regret tomorrow but it tasted good :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week :flower:

Hey hun thanks, yeh im hoping that after 2moro the ball will start rolling quickly so that there is no more pain because its getting ridiculous now!!!! As for the doc saying you having regular periods and not thinking you have pcos, my lovely new doctor did loads of tests on me purely because of my 105 day cycle, when i had all my hormone tests, she said that my hormone levels were great and the fact that i had 9 - 30 day cycles in a row before the 105 day one, she thought that it wasnt likely i had endometriosis or pcos... i was so shocked when i found out the results from the internal ultrasound because everyone made me believe that i wouldnt have them, i hope thats not the case for you hun but i do think you need to grow a lovely pair and voice concerns to the doc and make sure you dont even give them the option to turn you down.... its your body and your health and its THEIR JOBS to do properly!!!! tell them you want everything done and you wont settle for less.... If there is one thing good to come out of this major fight with my whole family is that i have a nice new shiney pair of balls and and big strong voice!!!!!!! I will be heard and i wont take bullshit anymore!!!! :)

Those lines look good hun, get to :sex: :) fingers crossed babe :)
And as for the oral temping hun, i urge you to swap hun, i know a lot of women, heard loads from women on here, read on the internet and heard it from the doctors mouth that temping vaginally is the only way that you can get a proper temp reading as when yours sleeping and breathing through your mouth, your temp is played around with because of the temperature of the air as your breathing it in. if you temp vaginally, that temp is your true temp and it makes a huge difference hun. i tried it myself (with 2 different thermos obviously lol) and the difference was crazy and has cost a lot of women a lot of years struggling to conceive... ive converted a lot of women to at least try it for one month and you will see your temps are a lot more stable and correct, you might find yourself pregnant quicker because you suss your cycle out really pin pointing ov :)

really hope my breaks will result in everyone getting pregnant :) ive never wanted it so much for all you lovely ladies, you would make the best parents and there is going to be a whole lot of very very lucky babies!!!! just because i cant get pregnant right now im brewing up tons and tons of baby :dust: for you all!!!! xxx



Jo_Bean said:


> Hey magic :hi: it's nice to see you again. I was wondering where you had disappeared to :hugs: xxxx

Hey hun, just needed a break from everything otherwise it would have made me crazy :) Back now to smother my girls with :dust: and support :)

Nervous about my appointment 2moro morning, will know that surgeries and real soon :/ i know i need it done and i know i will be pain free but im petrified of needles and im scared of the idea of surgery so my mind is playing fun games with me that i dont want to take part in lol, will have to bring out those shiney balls i think lol :haha:
Hope everythings good hun, missing some of out original girls, where they all at? is Josephine ok? xx


----------



## bbbunny

Hey magic hope you are feeling a little better today. Have you had surgery before? I am scared every time I have to have any kind of surgery but after every one I wonder what I was scared about. Just think you will be pain free soon and it's worth a couple of needles to get that. 

I will have to look into the vaginal temping for next cycle I think. With me I think I have real issues with the timing more than anything as I end up doing it at different times everyday due to one thing or another.

I am so pleased with my lines today the one I did on the evening was really good and I wish I had taken another photo of the tests from earlier when they all looked positive just to prove to myself that I really can get a positive one lol.

With regards to the PCOS I look at the symptoms and I do wonder. Basically the symptoms they give on the NHS site are 

irregular periods or no periods at all - I get one every month but some cycles are longer than others

excessive hair - which I would say I do have 

weight gain - mine is going down when I put the effort in

thinning hair and hair loss - I did have some hair loss last year but doc said it was because of my anxiety and stress

oily skin/acne - which I wouldn't say I have

So all in all I do have symptoms. I had some blood tests not long ago and one of them was for glucose and that came back normal so I dunno.

Next cycle is my decider. I will get the day 21 blood test done and then take it from there. I really think losing weight will help with a lot of my symptoms so I am going to crack down on that too.

If these opk's are right then I have been DTD at completely the wrong time. I have been going off tickers and counters and doing it at least a week early!! 

I was wondering about josephine today too haven't seen her for a while hope she is okay.


----------



## elt1013

bbbunny said:


> So this is the pic. In real life the third one down is as dark as the control line. Please keep your fingers crossed for me as I am having what feels like AF cramps as well so I am praying she doesn't show. I thought i had them about a week ago too but this feels like proper AF cramps. I am CD24 and I should also add that my temp dropped the last couple of days but is higher today.
> 
> ETA Checked them again after posting this and they all looked positive!! They have all faded now though. Will have to test again later to see if I get an even stronger result as when I did them this time I had only been holding mu pee for about an hour. Still got a bit of cramping like AF is on her way but nothing so far. I have been reading that you can get an LH surge just before AF so pleaseeeeee AF stay away!!!
> 
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/2zf7l37.jpg

Look good to me. Like I said, that is about as dark as mine ever get, so get to :sex:! Have fun!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: Magic - I've not heard from Josephine for a while, I have sent her a message but not heard anything. I hope she's coming back and maybe just taking some time out :hugs: miss her :sad1:


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies 

Two deffo positives today where test is darker than control. Do you think we can DTD tomorrow and it still count as we both feel a bit off it so could do with a break. We DTD last night so do you think thats will be okay?


----------



## Jo_Bean

last night and tomorrow morning should be fine :D


----------



## bbbunny

Thanks Jo :flower:

How are you and little one getting on?

I am really disappointed in my weight gain, I have put on 8 of the pounds I lost so am gonna have to get my butt in gear. I started today by getting the grocerys and planning healthy meals. I have also bought some healthy snacks to stop me from eating the wrong thing :thumbup:

Have already got my walk planned for tomorrow and I am hoping that I can get back into a good healthy eating and exercise lifestyle that I can carry on with even if I am lucky enough to get a BFP :thumbup:

Temp went up again this morning I dunno if that is what it is supposed to do but it's gone up the last two days.

How is everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm good thanks xx bit better now but the last couple of days I have had hormonal rage :rofl:

Temp rising is a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Jo I am still so excited about your bfp. Your baby is as big as a raspberry now! :D yay yay yay!

elt1013: those look like +OPK's to me. have fun hunny!

bunny: i hope you got to take a little break from BD. every other day is fine fine fine. 

As for me, the parsley tea kin of started AF for about an hour but that was it. And still no O yet so will probably be starting Provera on Sat or Sun as I finally broke down and went to the midwife on Tuesday. Today was CD126 I think. (It's really confusing if you look at my chart because I had to break my real FF friend chart into two charts because apparently the system can't show 100&something days all at once, so my chart was starting at CD 30-something... :shrug: Midwife also ran bloods on my thyroid and I should have results back soon, then doing bloods again next week for progesterone if I do O or FSH/LH/etc if I don't and hve to take the Provera. We'll see. Hopefully I can get to O'ing again soon. Oh, and DH heads back to the lab next week for a repeat semen analysis. Hopefully he'll get better results than last time.


----------



## Jo_Bean

pinksprinkles said:


> Jo I am still so excited about your bfp. Your baby is as big as a raspberry now! :D yay yay yay!
> 
> elt1013: those look like +OPK's to me. have fun hunny!
> 
> bunny: i hope you got to take a little break from BD. every other day is fine fine fine.
> 
> As for me, the parsley tea kin of started AF for about an hour but that was it. And still no O yet so will probably be starting Provera on Sat or Sun as I finally broke down and went to the midwife on Tuesday. Today was CD126 I think. (It's really confusing if you look at my chart because I had to break my real FF friend chart into two charts because apparently the system can't show 100&something days all at once, so my chart was starting at CD 30-something... :shrug: Midwife also ran bloods on my thyroid and I should have results back soon, then doing bloods again next week for progesterone if I do O or FSH/LH/etc if I don't and hve to take the Provera. We'll see. Hopefully I can get to O'ing again soon. Oh, and DH heads back to the lab next week for a repeat semen analysis. Hopefully he'll get better results than last time.

Hiya hun. :yipee: thanks!

It must be so frustrating, you know what you need to do and your body is just being a pain about it! It sounds like a great plan though and everything is moving in the right direction :thumbup:

I have everything crossed for all the tests and hope everything comes back in the best possible way! :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> I'm good thanks xx bit better now but the last couple of days I have had hormonal rage :rofl:
> 
> Temp rising is a good thing :thumbup:

I really hope so as I had another rise today :thumbup: I don't know what my coverline (is that thr right word) temp is as my temps were so erratic in the beginning because of taking them at different times etc but now I have been more regular in doing it they seem to be doing what they should be doing. My opk's seem to be starting to fade now too after two really good positives yesterday.

Hope you found something suitable to punch to get your rage out lol 

@pinksprinkles I really hope your tests come out fine and remember that there are lots of treatments etc to help if there are any problems. Good luck hun :hugs:

AFM I have just got back from a long walk in the pouring rain and am now having five minutes before I clean the kitchen and then I am going to have a shower. Hopefully I will be able to get my pj's on early tonight and watch telly and relax. Don't laugh but i bought some of those all in one pyjamas yesterday (the ones that look like an adult baby gro) and they are so comfy. They are way to big for me but that just makes them extra snuggly and I joked to hubs that if I was lucky enough to get preggers then I could wear them even at 9 months gone lol He thinks it's hilarious watching me walk round the house in them especially as the legs are too long and the bum hangs round my knees :haha: I am going to get some more in my size as they are the most comfy pyjamas I have ever had.

Big brother UK eviction tonight so I am going to be sat watching that all night with some healthy snacks :thumbup:

Have a great Friday everyone :flower:


----------



## bbbunny

Okay here is a puzzler for you 

Was just in the loo and as I am a POAS addict I decided to try some more opks. I used three different brands and they are all the same sensitivity supposedly.

First one was negative, test two the lines are almost the same colour (really close) and test 3 gave me the best positive I have ever had on that brand :shrug:

I am inclined to believe the negative one but the positive one is reallly positive the test line being a lot darker than the control.

Any ideas ladies?

Gonna DTD tonight just in case. I was hoping that all the brands would turn negative after I got a positive as I heard that constant positives or almost positives can be a sign of PCOS.


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm really not sure bunny :shrug: :nope: sorry hun. I would DTD anyway as at least you are covered if it is ov :thumbup:

Who's up for eviction tonight?


----------



## StefanieC

bbbunny said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks xx bit better now but the last couple of days I have had hormonal rage :rofl:
> 
> Temp rising is a good thing :thumbup:
> 
> I really hope so as I had another rise today :thumbup: I don't know what my coverline (is that thr right word) temp is as my temps were so erratic in the beginning because of taking them at different times etc but now I have been more regular in doing it they seem to be doing what they should be doing. My opk's seem to be starting to fade now too after two really good positives yesterday.
> 
> Hope you found something suitable to punch to get your rage out lol
> 
> @pinksprinkles I really hope your tests come out fine and remember that there are lots of treatments etc to help if there are any problems. Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> AFM I have just got back from a long walk in the pouring rain and am now having five minutes before I clean the kitchen and then I am going to have a shower. Hopefully I will be able to get my pj's on early tonight and watch telly and relax. Don't laugh but i bought some of those all in one pyjamas yesterday (the ones that look like an adult baby gro) and they are so comfy. They are way to big for me but that just makes them extra snuggly and I joked to hubs that if I was lucky enough to get preggers then I could wear them even at 9 months gone lol He thinks it's hilarious watching me walk round the house in them especially as the legs are too long and the bum hangs round my knees :haha: I am going to get some more in my size as they are the most comfy pyjamas I have ever had.
> 
> Big brother UK eviction tonight so I am going to be sat watching that all night with some healthy snacks :thumbup:
> 
> Have a great Friday everyone :flower:Click to expand...

I'm so jealous, where did you get the pjs? I was actually looking for them a few weeks ago but only found them on American sites :blush:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Urban Outfitters, Topshop and Matalan all sell them Stef, I've seen them :D


----------



## StefanieC

Excellent thank you Jo :D they just look so comfy


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm pretty sure Topshop had a zebra print one and a pink polka dot one :D

Edit: they must have been older ones but just checked and they have this one and this one and a bunny one with ears :haha: love it!


----------



## bbbunny

I got mine out the Very catalogue £19 bargain lol


----------



## StefanieC

yay £19 is a done deal! lol. i just have to convince my DH that i need them now :)


----------



## bbbunny

lol here you go see if this link works 

https://www.very.co.uk/sorbet-all-in-one-jersey-pyjamas/1101039511.prd?browseToken=/q/ladies+pyjamas

@jo its Becky, Deana, Aaron and Connor up.


----------



## StefanieC

yeah that worked thanks bbbunny. would you say they run big or small or normal? if you know what i mean. i ask because i'm in between 2 of their size groups as usual for me and i was going to just get the bigger ones.


----------



## bbbunny

I would say they run bigger more than anything you could always return them if they are no good. I ordered a couple sizes bigger cos I wanted them baggy and they are huge lol I got the black and red but I love the grey too.


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> lol here you go see if this link works
> 
> https://www.very.co.uk/sorbet-all-in-one-jersey-pyjamas/1101039511.prd?browseToken=/q/ladies+pyjamas
> 
> @jo its Becky, Deana, Aaron and Connor up.

I was watching a film, who went? I hope Connor or Aaron


----------



## bbbunny

It's between Aaron and Connor now we wont find out until later!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh ok! Haha, I am a good judge of character me :thumbup:
I will say Connor can go then, Aaron is slightly nicer to look at with the mute button on :rofl:


----------



## bbbunny

Finally got some lines on my FF chart but they are dotted as they have me ovulating BEFORE I got a positive OPK :wacko:

https://i45.tinypic.com/1234aab.jpg


----------



## Jo_Bean

That looks ok though bunny. Looks like you did it at the right time either side so in with a good chance :thumbup:


----------



## nexis

Yay I got a letter today for an appointment with gynae :D it's the 13th so not long to wait at all. :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

That's great news nexis :thumbup: not long at all really!


----------



## StefanieC

Ladies exciting news for me... when i checked my cervix today (tmi) there was a bit of blood which means i am spotting! So fingers crossed AF should finally be here tomo :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance:
Yay!!! Stef!!!


----------



## bbbunny

@stef keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Well I have had interesting day 

Went to see hubbys gran who isn't well and is in hospital. We chatted for a while and she asked what we were having for dinner. I told her chicken tikka (its a weight watchers cook in sauce one) and she turned to me and said 'jesus christ you will be as fat as a chunky pig keep eating like that' the worst of it is she said it really loud and everyone on the ward looked over. I was so humiliated and as soon as we got out of there I burst into tears. I was only just getting over his other gran's comments the other day when we were talking about changing our car, when we mentioned a certain car she said to me 'oh no you don't want that one the size you are you won't be able to fit'

I am just gob smacked as neither of them is slim themselves. In fact one of them is a lot bigger than me. It just hurts how they think it is okay to say these things. 

Have also learned today that inlaws are booking a holiday next year to Disney and are going with hubbys brother and his wife and kid and haven't even asked us if we would like to go or told us they are going. It's like just because we haven't got a kid we are completely out the picture. When they have talked about going there before they always said that they would wait until we had a kid too so looks like they have given up on us having one. 

I am about ready to tell everyone where they can go :growlmad: 

Well I hope your weekends are going better than mine lets see what tomorrow brings.

@jo have played around on FF and if my temp goes down tomorrow it changes my O day and gives me solid lines so I will have to see what happens.


----------



## elt1013

bbbunny said:


> @stef keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Well I have had interesting day
> 
> Went to see hubbys gran who isn't well and is in hospital. We chatted for a while and she asked what we were having for dinner. I told her chicken tikka (its a weight watchers cook in sauce one) and she turned to me and said 'jesus christ you will be as fat as a chunky pig keep eating like that' the worst of it is she said it really loud and everyone on the ward looked over. I was so humiliated and as soon as we got out of there I burst into tears. I was only just getting over his other gran's comments the other day when we were talking about changing our car, when we mentioned a certain car she said to me 'oh no you don't want that one the size you are you won't be able to fit'
> 
> I am just gob smacked as neither of them is slim themselves. In fact one of them is a lot bigger than me. It just hurts how they think it is okay to say these things.
> 
> Have also learned today that inlaws are booking a holiday next year to Disney and are going with hubbys brother and his wife and kid and haven't even asked us if we would like to go or told us they are going. It's like just because we haven't got a kid we are completely out the picture. When they have talked about going there before they always said that they would wait until we had a kid too so looks like they have given up on us having one.
> 
> I am about ready to tell everyone where they can go :growlmad:
> 
> Well I hope your weekends are going better than mine lets see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> @jo have played around on FF and if my temp goes down tomorrow it changes my O day and gives me solid lines so I will have to see what happens.

Maybe you should tell everyone where to go, but on the other hand, you should just probably let it go because that is probably what they want from you (a reaction). 
I would like to lose weight for my health but I find as I have gotten older, I have just gotten more comfortable with myself and dont care as much what other people think. And the truth is that I dont get comments on my weight since I have become more confident. I just believe that some us are not meant to be thin and that is ok. DO NOT LET WHAT IGNORANT PEOPLE SAY BOTHER YOU!! After all, you said they are heavy themselves and are obviously in denial. Ignorance is truely bliss you know!


----------



## elt1013

StefanieC said:


> Ladies exciting news for me... when i checked my cervix today (tmi) there was a bit of blood which means i am spotting! So fingers crossed AF should finally be here tomo :happydance:

Yay! great news for you :happydance:


----------



## bbbunny

Thanks elt I think I just needed to vent a little as I didn't want to upset hubby by saying stuff about his family. It is always hard in these situations knowing whether to stand your ground or rise above it. I do not have contact with a lot of my family so I do let a lot of stuff pass with hubbys lot as I do not want to put him in a situation where he has to choose sides as I know they are close and it would really effect him if there was a falling out. It just bugs me when I spent the whole day running round sorting things out for her and she has to make yet another comment. 

I really am trying on the weight loss and it is coming off slowly but surely and if I ever were to get to a more 'normal' size I would never pass comment on anyones weight as I know how humiliating it is. Today was one of those situations where I thought of a million come backs hours after that I wish I would have said but the problem is she is old and sick and knows how to turn on the water works so I would have just come ou looking like the bad guy. 

Have told hubby I will skip visiting tomorrow and he was fine with it. I think I am going to have to start getting tougher and show them all that I do have a tough side and it's best not to mess with me!!


----------



## elt1013

bbbunny said:


> Thanks elt I think I just needed to vent a little as I didn't want to upset hubby by saying stuff about his family. It is always hard in these situations knowing whether to stand your ground or rise above it. I do not have contact with a lot of my family so I do let a lot of stuff pass with hubbys lot as I do not want to put him in a situation where he has to choose sides as I know they are close and it would really effect him if there was a falling out. It just bugs me when I spent the whole day running round sorting things out for her and she has to make yet another comment.
> 
> I really am trying on the weight loss and it is coming off slowly but surely and if I ever were to get to a more 'normal' size I would never pass comment on anyones weight as I know how humiliating it is. Today was one of those situations where I thought of a million come backs hours after that I wish I would have said but the problem is she is old and sick and knows how to turn on the water works so I would have just come ou looking like the bad guy.
> 
> Have told hubby I will skip visiting tomorrow and he was fine with it. I think I am going to have to start getting tougher and show them all that I do have a tough side and it's best not to mess with me!!

I think you not saying anything did make you look better and if you would have said something, you definately would have been the bad guy! You would think an old lady would know better but alot of the time, they are the worst!
I know your hubby doesn't want to fight with his family but does he ever say anything to them about the way they speak to you? It may come off a little better from him than you. Or, you know how men are, maybe he just doesn't realize how hurt you are until after? Well, anyhow, no problem, this is the place to vent and god knows when we are ttc, we need to let that shit out and not stress about it. Just dont need anymore stress than we already have!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I know exactly how you feel bunny. My DHs family are insensitive like that. In the end I just started making excuses not to see them. DH asked why and I said I take things to heart that they say and would rather not put myself in that position. If I had told him they upset me at the time, he could have taken their side instead of mine because they are close and I know he would think I was being over sensitive. So the best thing is to probably not do as many things with them, or decide to politely answer them back. 
If his gran says some thing about your weight, just smile sweetly and say "now Gran, that's not very nice is it, you don't really know how many calamities are in a chicken tikka" or "now Gran, that's not nice, do you know how long it took for us to find a hospital bed big enough for you?"

When you see his parents, ask if you can come to Disney and say that you were thinking of borrowing a child seeing as they obviously can't wait for you to have one :haha: or not but you get the idea xxx

That will shut them up and don't feel guilty either!


----------



## pinksprinkles

omg- I'm so totally confused. :help: Temp has been doing things that suggested O was on the way so I decided hold off on the Provera.... and now OPK's are getting darker. Except now I'm also spotting really heavy and I've heard that OPK's can turn positive right before AF... :huh: CP is high and soft, but CM is pretty scarce. I have no idea what this means! Maybe AF? Maybe O? :shrug: It's CD128 and I'm on day 33 of spotting (now it's just a lot heavier). I really hope I'm O'ing, but if it's AF I guess I'd be happy, too? Really hoping for O tho. Of course, could we actually conceive this far into a cycle??? Any thoughts? I'm so totally losing it right now. :wacko:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Pinksprinkles - I don't know what to say hun so I will send you :hugs: x a million


----------



## bbbunny

@elt and jo thanks for the help I am feeling a lot better today. I think sometimes hubby doesn't realise how much they hurt me his mom especially can do no wrong in his eyes which is annoying but I think he is slowly learning.

@pink sprinkles 33 days of spotting is ridiculous have you been back to the docs? They need to sort you out. I have had long cycles a couple of times over the years and I know how frustrating it can be and even more so when you are TTC and you feel like every cycle counts. I really hope you get either AF or O soon :hugs:

AFM after I put in my temp today and FF changed all my lines and O day. Here is how it is looking now. I don't mind that it is a bit wacky in places as it's my first month trying this so I am counting it as a practice cycle. Still a bit confused about getting positive opk's during as well as before O but perhaps things will be clearer next time. :flower:

https://i45.tinypic.com/10crf5y.jpg


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi ladies can I join? I saw "team curvy bumps" in pinksprinkles siggy in another forum then saw you guys here and figured this would be a good place for me :) 
most of my TTC stats are in my siggy
i'm a size 16 (US sizes)... i feel like i have been on a diet my whole life. i had gotten down to a 12/14 and then when i was on Clomid for 3 mos i gained SO much weight! it was horribly depressing. i'm going to be starting Clomid again in August but hope I can stay on track. I started Weight Watchers with a friend (we're doing it together and not going to meetings or online, we both have the new books and I was able to get a couple things through Amazon). She is at my ideal weight (160) but says she needs to lose a ton. Haha goes to show how different peoples perspectives are.
ok, my dog is barking her head off because she wants to go lay in the sun so i have to cut this short... she's lucky she's so darn cute!
have a great day!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi mrsjennyg :hi: of course you can join us xxx welcome welcome welcome! :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hey girls. Spotting is gone today for the first time in a month and OPK's are still getting darker. I'm giving it two more days and if I haven't O'd by then I'm taking the Provera. (I'm really hoping for O because that means I can get my progesterone levels checked soon and then if I don't get a BFP I can also get my fsh/lh/estrogen levels checked this month, so all the info would be in my chart for my Gyn appt on the 31st. 

Oh! And my thyroid test came back with everything in normal range. Midwife said t3 is on the low end of normal, but still normal. Yay! Now just to get my hormone bloods drawn on the right days and hopefully the Gyn will fix me if I haven't O'd by months end. 

mrsjennyg: Welcome welcome welcome! :D

bbbunny: Ridiculous doesn't even begin to describe how nerve racking this cycle has been. gaawwwwd, I wish I would just O naturally. Good luck with your 2ww! 

Jo_Bean: I know! It's just nuts!


----------



## pinksprinkles

It does look like I might be heading towards O, right?


----------



## elt1013

pinksprinkles said:


> It does look like I might be heading towards O, right?

Lookin good!! Wont be long...get BDing girl!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes it does look like o is on it's way. Getting darker! Fx'd


----------



## StefanieC

Fingers crossed for you sprinkles!

AFM, AF is here! Only light at the moment but definitely here! :happydance:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

On the Android, so bear with me. Lol FF took away my O date, so now I don't think I've ovulated at all. :-( Ready to jump off a damn bridge. Gah.

My OPK's don't even get CLOSE to as dark as the control....and I don't have periods, which is a pretty good indication that you're not ovulating so it could just be that they've never had a CHANCE to go positive....I don't know. Thanks for your reply though. I didn't know that for some women, they DON'T get darker than the control.  




elt1013 said:


> CdnEquestrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @cdn I really hope its not PCOS although it would explain a lot. I do have some of the symptoms but when I had an abdominal ultrasound the other day the woman doing it said that she couldn't see anything that would suggest PCOS (although I don't know how well she could see without doing a vaginal one) when I said I always thought I may have it she asked me if I had a period every month and I said yes and she said it didn't sound like it then :shrug:
> 
> I also heard somewhere that women with PCOS are more likely to get a false positive on a OPK as the hormone stays quite high whereas I cannot seem to get a proper positive. I don't know how true it is though as I think I recall you saying that you didn't get a positive on an OPK.
> 
> @jo I really hope I am just having a long cycle this time. This temping and opk stuff sure has been an eye opener. Any other cycle and I would have been oblivious and sitting here thinking I was in the 2WW and thinking about buying some HPT's :dohh:
> 
> Spoke to receptionist at the docs this morning as I was due to go in for my day 21 blood test and I explained that I did not think I had O'd yet and she said to wait until I think I have O'd or try again next month which was fine by me.
> 
> Just realised that I have run out of OPK's. :nope: I have some more coming tomorrow and I am seriously considering saving some pee in a pot tonight to test tomorrow I truly have gone nuts this cycle :wacko:
> 
> Trying to eat healthily this week so have had a big slice of watermelon for breakfast and I have a load of salad things ready for lunch. I am also having a bit of a de-stress/pamper session this morning so have got a mango face mask on and my hair in rollers. Hope nobody knocks the door :haha:
> 
> 
> My hormone levels were fine, and my ultrasound was "normal". It took a transvaginal ultrasound and an ACTUAL OBGYN/Specialist to diagnose me with PCOS, even though I don't show the classic symptoms. I don't have regular periods though....so at least it's positive that you ARE having regular periods. :)
> 
> Don't totally rule it out, though.
> 
> I have also NEVER had a positive OPK. The line progressively gets darker, but never hits positive. So I dunno. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, hello again. So, you said FF confirmed you ovulated this month, correct? Did you also do OPK? and if so, what did it say?
> 
> Not to be too nosey but I was just wondering because I read that your OPKs progressively get darker but never positive. How dark does the line get? My OPKs never get darker than the control line. They get similar in color (maybe a little lighter) but never darker. I know that everyone thinks they have to be just as dark or darker but I am proof that is not true. I also have friends who have had kids on so called negative OPKs, and have never had a "positive" one (according to the directions in the box). When mine get almost as dark as the line, I consider that my positive. We are all different and I have just learned what my positive looks like at this point. Is it possible that you are ovulating more than you think but the OPK is messing with you?Click to expand...


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello everyone, 

Just checking in... Back on the soy again this cycle, not that im holding out any hope after last time as I'm sure I didn't ovulate anyway whether or not fertility friend thinks I did.

Feel like giving up! My friend who just had her baby, my godson, visited a few days ago, that was really hard. Don't get my wrong, he's a lovely little baby, she even got me to feed him but it was still a painful thing for me. 

Feeling very depressed right now. Wondering if it's even worthwhile to carry on trying at all. 

I put the picture she took of me and Noah (her son, my godson) in the spoiler as I don't want to upset anyone. I know I look like I'm crying in the pic, but I'm not, I was mid-sentence talking to him... Sorry about the quality, it was taken on a phone and I know I look like crap, not been feeling well recently. Not ill ill as in I might give him a bug or something, stuff to do with the operation complications. 

Spoiler
https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d154/maggzie/CheekylittleNoah02-07-2012.jpg

EDIT: Oh, I forgot, I've gone blonde in an attempt to cheer myself up. Thought a new colour would give me a new mindset but it didn't work. So hard to dye red hair blonde as well! I dont know if all redheads have this problem or if it's just me but I finally found one that works, now I have to get used to it.

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d154/maggzie/578928_282584061849238_1242010251_n.jpg 

Hope everyone is well, :dust: to all :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

@pinksprinkles those opk's are deffo getting darker so just keep trying. I almost gave up sooooo many times especially when I got to CD20 and still nothing but eventually they came :hugs:

@maggzie the blonde really brings out your eyes. Looking good lady :hugs:

@CDN when I had been desperately googling to see why my opks hadn't gone positive yet I found quite a few women who never got positives on them so it is deffo possible.

AFM Bit of a thermometer malfunction this morning and so I don't have a temp reading for today which is annoying but onwards and upwards eh lol

Keeping fingers crossed that AF stays away for at least ten days as I really need my LP to be normal. That would put this cycle at 39 days which would be a long one for me as I think my average is 33 days but it is hard to tell as the cyst messed up two cycles so the last few have been 32 days, 42 days, 29 and 20 days and I am CD 29 today. I think this is all just a wait and see thing. I am not going to panic if AF turns up in the next few days as I know there are ways to lengthen it and I could have just o'd late so I am not going to base everything off one cycle.


----------



## rmichellem

Hi Ladies! I've been off for awhile. Hubby and I are set to do round 1 of Clomid next month. No PCOS, but PCO ovaries. Sometimes I ovulate, sometimes not. Hoping this will help. I'm currently a day late on CD 28 and nervous. I didn't think I O'd last month but doc confirmed via blood test my progesterone was at 15.1 on CD 21. Temp dip this morning but I've had wild dreams and not much sleep so not sure what to think. Sore BBS and back ache. Want either the witch to come or to be preggo. Wouldn't that be funny the month before i was to try Clomid? Negative HPT this morning. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Well, it turns out I got a bad lot of OPK's. The results were all over the place yesterday, so I used the same pee for three tests and they all came out with different results. Did it again with three tests this morning and same thing. Results were everything from barely there to almost positive. I give up. I'm starting my 10 days of Provera today (and the new anti-depressant for my PMDD), so I should be getting a visit from AF in a couple weeks. FX'd that I get AF. Tomorrow is CD 130. I am so done with this cycle.


----------



## bbbunny

@pinksprinkles I am sorry this cycle has been so horrible for you I really hope you get some resolution soon.

I overslept this morning and when I took my temp there was a massive drop almost to the coverline so I am really worried AF is on her way. That would mean my LP is 5 days if she comes today :nope:

I am not going to panic though although that is easier said than done.


----------



## rmichellem

Good morning ladies! CD29 here and 2 days late. Negative HPT this morning but temp back up to 97.43. Hmmmm....where is AF? Could it be? Did she get her a*& out of town for 10 months. Nervous and excited. I will be so angry if she comes and the cycle right before my first round of Clomid is late for no good reason. :coffee:


----------



## bbbunny

rmichellem said:


> Good morning ladies! CD29 here and 2 days late. Negative HPT this morning but temp back up to 97.43. Hmmmm....where is AF? Could it be? Did she get her a*& out of town for 10 months. Nervous and excited. I will be so angry if she comes and the cycle right before my first round of Clomid is late for no good reason. :coffee:

This all sounds really hopeful!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It is amazing the amount of women who get a bfp the cycle before they start clomid :hugs:


----------



## dpitts1341

bbbunny said:


> @pinksprinkles I am sorry this cycle has been so horrible for you I really hope you get some resolution soon.
> 
> I overslept this morning and when I took my temp there was a massive drop almost to the coverline so I am really worried AF is on her way. That would mean my LP is 5 days if she comes today :nope:
> 
> I am not going to panic though although that is easier said than done.

Could this be implantation temp dip???? You aren't out till af shows....


----------



## dpitts1341

rmichellem said:


> Good morning ladies! CD29 here and 2 days late. Negative HPT this morning but temp back up to 97.43. Hmmmm....where is AF? Could it be? Did she get her a*& out of town for 10 months. Nervous and excited. I will be so angry if she comes and the cycle right before my first round of Clomid is late for no good reason. :coffee:

Crossing my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## rmichellem

bbbunny said:


> rmichellem said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! CD29 here and 2 days late. Negative HPT this morning but temp back up to 97.43. Hmmmm....where is AF? Could it be? Did she get her a*& out of town for 10 months. Nervous and excited. I will be so angry if she comes and the cycle right before my first round of Clomid is late for no good reason. :coffee:
> 
> This all sounds really hopeful!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It is amazing the amount of women who get a bfp the cycle before they start clomid :hugs:Click to expand...

It's strange how you just want to know either way so you can move on. Little flutter cramps here and there but no strong ones yet. I know I O'd a bit late cause i quit testing at CD16 cause i had no hint of a line starting so i just gave up but blood test confirmed O. I don't know. :shrug:


----------



## Magan85

Hey ladies! I got my first ever internet cheapies in the mail today! I ordered 40 OPK's and it came with 10 HPT's! All for $8 Canadian! Sweet deal! I of course stupidly tested after telling myself I wouldnt and argued with myself for an hour lol. Then said ok I'll just do a OPK since its to early for HPT. Only at 8dpo today well I dipped the OPK and next thing I know I dipped the HPT lol silly me! Of course it was BFN! Hopefully its just way to early!


----------



## bbbunny

dpitts1341 said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @pinksprinkles I am sorry this cycle has been so horrible for you I really hope you get some resolution soon.
> 
> I overslept this morning and when I took my temp there was a massive drop almost to the coverline so I am really worried AF is on her way. That would mean my LP is 5 days if she comes today :nope:
> 
> I am not going to panic though although that is easier said than done.
> 
> Could this be implantation temp dip???? You aren't out till af shows....Click to expand...


As soon as I saw the dip I googled and a lot came up about implantation dips which does give me a little hope but I have had cramping today and just a general discomfort in my tummy that has had me running to the loo checking for AF all day have also had a sharp pain in my sides just above my hips like someone is poking me. I am CD30 and 5DPO. I am refusing to panic even if AF comes as I know there are things I can do if my LP is short I just keep hoping for at least a few more days at least. 

Have been looking into perhaps doing vitamin B and evening primrose oil next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Vic20581

Hi
Ff said i ov on cd30 n im now dpo 5 n i jus had a dip below coverline, was suggested to me that its a estrogen surge common on dpo 4/5 n shud go back high tomo. So fingers crossed.
Vic x


----------



## bbbunny

Vic20581 said:


> Hi
> Ff said i ov on cd30 n im now dpo 5 n i jus had a dip below coverline, was suggested to me that its a estrogen surge common on dpo 4/5 n shud go back high tomo. So fingers crossed.
> Vic x

How weird is it that we are the exact same DPO and we both had a dip :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Ok, so I have a question about my luteal phase...Last cycle I had a positive OPK on CD15 (which is the day I am on this cycle) but today OPK is negative with a faint line, so should be coming soon. Last cycle ovulation detected around CD16 with FF (erratic temps and thats why it says around). I already have a short LP of about 9-10 days, so I was just wondering if I ovulate late this cycle, will AF come late aswell? In other words, will my LP stay the same for the most part? Gosh I hope so because I cant afford it to be any shorter!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes Hun, your LP will stay the same, unless you do anything to lengthen it such as taking vitamin B6 xx


----------



## Mummyjessie

Hey there everyone! Can I please join? Currently 20wks with our 2nd wee one after a almost 12yr age gap!


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> dpitts1341 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> @pinksprinkles I am sorry this cycle has been so horrible for you I really hope you get some resolution soon.
> 
> I overslept this morning and when I took my temp there was a massive drop almost to the coverline so I am really worried AF is on her way. That would mean my LP is 5 days if she comes today :nope:
> 
> I am not going to panic though although that is easier said than done.
> 
> Could this be implantation temp dip???? You aren't out till af shows....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As soon as I saw the dip I googled and a lot came up about implantation dips which does give me a little hope but I have had cramping today and just a general discomfort in my tummy that has had me running to the loo checking for AF all day have also had a sharp pain in my sides just above my hips like someone is poking me. I am CD30 and 5DPO. I am refusing to panic even if AF comes as I know there are things I can do if my LP is short I just keep hoping for at least a few more days at least.
> 
> Have been looking into perhaps doing vitamin B and evening primrose oil next cycle :thumbup:Click to expand...

Cramps could also be implantation xxxx


----------



## Vic20581

My lp was 10 last mth too, n im takin b complex which i think has all the b's so hope lp is longer this time round x


----------



## elt1013

Thanks Jo and Vic. I was reading a little about B6. I am thinking I need to get some but I dont know what to get...Vitamin B6 or B complex, and how much? I already take a multivitamin but had very little in it. Anyone had experience with this and know how long it generally takes to help?


----------



## bbbunny

I am looking into what vitamins to take at the moment I heard B6 was good for lengthening LP apparently you just pee out what your body doesn't need. Some women say it worked for them first cycle other say it takes at least 3 months to start working so I think it might just be how the individual reacts to it. I am thinking of popping into Holland and Barratt to have a word and I will ask them how much the recommend I take.


----------



## Vankiwi

I take a B complex to help lengthen my LP. It's recommended to take a B complex rather than B6 just by itself. I take a B50 Complex. I would start with one a day of those and see how it goes. Mine lengthened after one month, but for some it does take 3 months. :thumbup:


----------



## elt1013

Thanks ladies, I am going to research a little more and get some asap!


----------



## bbbunny

Temp was down yesterday and is the exact same today at 6dpo :shrug:


----------



## StefanieC

totally random but my all in one pjs had arrived when i got back from my mom's on monday and you were so right bbbunny, they are so comfy!


----------



## bbbunny

StefanieC said:


> totally random but my all in one pjs had arrived when i got back from my mom's on monday and you were so right bbbunny, they are so comfy!

I am glad you like them I hate when mine are in the wash as my normal pjs feel boring now lol :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

:haha: @ you girls!

What do your blokes think?


----------



## StefanieC

bbbunny said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> totally random but my all in one pjs had arrived when i got back from my mom's on monday and you were so right bbbunny, they are so comfy!
> 
> I am glad you like them I hate when mine are in the wash as my normal pjs feel boring now lol :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: i dread putting mine in the wash and having to put boring tshirts etc on instead


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> :haha: @ you girls!
> 
> What do your blokes think?


Mine had a laughing fit when he first saw them and said I looked like a giant baby in them :growlmad: I told him they were big enough for him to get inside too :haha:

I did perform a bit of a party trick the one night and got my knickers off without even unzipping the Pjs but he refused to let me keep them on for DTD as the zip doesn't go low enough down. I tried to explain that he could try going up the trouser leg but he was having none of it :blush:


----------



## Vic20581

Hey
Dpo6 n temp gone slightly over coverline after a dip yday. I dont think its lookin gd :nope:


----------



## bbbunny

Vic20581 said:


> Hey
> Dpo6 n temp gone slightly over coverline after a dip yday. I dont think its lookin gd :nope:

Oh hun I really feel for you :hugs: I am 6dpo now and after temp drop yesterday it is still the same temp today so I am expecting AF to show her ugly head soon leaving me with a possible 6 day LP :nope:


----------



## StefanieC

bbbunny said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> :haha: @ you girls!
> 
> What do your blokes think?
> 
> 
> Mine had a laughing fit when he first saw them and said I looked like a giant baby in them :growlmad: I told him they were big enough for him to get inside too :haha:
> 
> I did perform a bit of a party trick the one night and got my knickers off without even unzipping the Pjs but he refused to let me keep them on for DTD as the zip doesn't go low enough down. I tried to explain that he could try going up the trouser leg but he was having none of it :blush:Click to expand...

Haha! my DH said i look like a child but a warm one and doesn't mind me wearing them at all, either way i love them :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

I can just imagine Dave laughing and then not letting me wear them :rofl: maybe I'll try it to wind him up!


----------



## StefanieC

you should tell him that bean wants you to wear them :haha:


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC said:


> you should tell him that bean wants you to wear them :haha:

Great plan! I will tell him they are pregnancy pj's :thumbup:


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> you should tell him that bean wants you to wear them :haha:
> 
> Great plan! I will tell him they are pregnancy pj's :thumbup:Click to expand...

yes! :thumbup:


----------



## magic_angel

Hi ladies, sorry for being MIA, i had full intentions of replying to everyone the other day but father in law was rushed into hospital a few days ago and has been put on perminent oxygen, breathing is getting much worse everyday, he started talking jibberish the other day about yellow ducks, then that night he got so distressed and confussed he attacked a nurse and wouldnt sleep, he was trying to rip everything out, hes been given 2 blood transfusions and they have now said that chemo is not right for him its making him worse so they've stopped all treatment, hes being sedated at night but then he had a bad turn yesterday, he is now lying on the bed, non responsive, doesnt know whats going on around him, they had the put the morphine box in yesterday too :( i know from experience with working with the elderly, my gramps passing away from cancer a couple of years ago and caring for my exs grandparents (3 all suffering with cancer, dimensia and other health problems) that when that box goes in they wont have much more than a week if they last that long, ive see that face on my gramps and ex's grandparents and they passed a day or so later after having the box put in :( been by his side for the last 2 days, fella has gone up this morning as my kidney pain is really painful 2day and walking is impossible to do, so im not ignoring you all, its a pretty trying time right now and i am by the phone the whole time, he keeps giving me updates and every time its even worse, docs said they cant do anything more all they can do is try and make him comfy :(

Ill try and get back to read everything but not sure when that will be, i hope everyones ok, congrats on any bfp's if we have any, welcome to all the new ladies and i hope to speak with you all soon :) :hug: and :dust: to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## StefanieC

oh magic i'm so sorry to hear that and i send my love as i'm sure all the curvy ladies do :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nexis

Sorry to hear that magic :( :hugs:


----------



## bbbunny

@magic you poor thing all this to deal with on top of everything else. It is hard watching someone go through this and also hard to watch someone you love having to see his father like this. You sound so kind and supportive to them all that you need to not forget to look after yourself too. Remember we are here whenever you need us :hugs:


Been having internet problems for a few days so I am trying to update while it is behaving. No AF yet but my temp did go back up a bit today after being down for two days. I am now CD32 and 7DPO. I feel like at the moment every day counts as every day AF stays away is one more day of LP. I am just convinced at this point that I have a LPD. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying their day :flower:


----------



## AmberV

So sorry Magic- Will be praying for you.


----------



## nexis

Got my hospital appointment later this morning. Getting worried about it as I'm hoping they'll do something rather than just telling me to wait it out some more. I'll let you know how it went later.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Good luck Nexis xxx


----------



## StefanieC

good luck nexis, i'll be thinking of you x


----------



## bbbunny

Good luck Nexis x


----------



## pinksprinkles

Nexis: GL hun!!!

Magic: I'm so sorry! I'm sending lots of love and good vibes your way. :hugs:

Bunny: I hope you get good news soon! Got my FX'd for you!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Magic - I'm very sorry hun :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## nexis

Thanks everyone :) just left the hospital now. She did a load of bloods, talked me through everything and said that I need to try to lose some weight and get some exercise which is true. She has also prescribed me metformin :happydance: I couldn't be happier :)


----------



## StefanieC

yay nexis! sounds like a productive appointment!


----------



## Jo_Bean

brill news xxx


----------



## bbbunny

Nexis that is great news looks like you are well on the way to your BFP :hugs:

AFM I am now CD33 and 8DPO. AF has not arrived yet but I have been having cramps and discomfort in my tummy all day so I think she will be here soon. My temp did go up again today but I read about a lot of women whose temp doesn't drop until CD2 so I am not taking that as a sign of anything. That would give me an LP of 7/8 days which is obviously well below what it should be. My B complex vits and EPO arrived today so I can start taking them as soon as AF fully arrives and see how that affects next cycle and I am also going for the day 21 blood test next cycle too. I just hope my doctor knows about luteal phase defects and wont just fob me off.


----------



## Jo_Bean

bunny, I dont' think you'll have a short LP at all, I think that you are experiencing a normal TWW!

Hang in there, it's just because you aren't used to monitoring and temping, think of all the fabulous data you are collecting about your cycle!!


----------



## nexis

Just been told that one of my friends is pregnant. She's been with my other friend for 6 months, came off bcp 2 months ago as she was always forgetting to take it, wasn't trying and now she's 3 weeks gone. I'm happy for her (even though I think it's a massive mistake, her bf is a douche) but really down too.


----------



## magic_angel

Nice one nexis, glad things are moving for you :)

Hey ladies, sorry ive not been back to reply today had been a very emotional day...
Got a call from fella 7am and he was in bits, couldnt talk to me, so his friend/neighbour kindly offered to give me a lift up to see him and as soon as he seen me walk in the door he burst into tears, his whole family was so upset and shocked to see him like this because he has apparently been quiet for 2 days around them and has not shed a tear... I was confused by this because he's been calling me everyday starting from 8am until 1am crying so i assumed he was crying with his mum and friends etc but i got told in the car by his friend that he wont open up to anyone and hasnt cried infront of them, he was calling me when he wanted to cry and he was waiting for me to get to him so i could cuddle him, they said he wont open up to anyone except me, i wish he would open up to his mum or someone when im not there with him :( 

He squeezed me soooo tight and cried, i asked him what was wrong and he said dad passed away at 3 am :( fella went up to hospital to be with him mum who stayed the night and didnt get home until 5am, he didnt want to wake me up so waited until i got there to tell me, i went to sleep last night at about 2.30am and i was very restless, couldnt sleep much and kept having a gut ache feeling, so heartbreaking to see my baby so devastated :( he kept saying i just want to go fishing with him :( funeral is the 23rd, i have to save up all my strength because im going to need enough for the both of us, hes so heartbroken... ive never seen him cry like that but i have seen him cry, his family have never seen him cry like that and some have never seen him cry at all, hes very private with his emotions that why it shocked us all to see his reaction when i walked through the door and went straight to hug him poor baby :( I HATE SEEING ME CRY!!!! specially my baby boy :( Pretty shitty year for us, im writing off 2012 as a huge [email protected] year and i really hope 2013 is our year for a change..... feel so useless!!!!!!


----------



## littlepeterso

Magic - so sorry for your families loss! I will be thinking of you over the next week. I am sure your guy is glad to have you there for support!! :hugs:


----------



## magic_angel

littlepeterso said:


> Magic - so sorry for your families loss! I will be thinking of you over the next week. I am sure your guy is glad to have you there for support!! :hugs:

thanks hun, i think im going to have a break from here and give my boy my full attention, when i get back i hope everyone is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nexis

Magic I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

oh magic, i don't know what to say apart from my thoughts are with you all :hugs:


----------



## pinksprinkles

I'm so sorry magic. That is such sad news. But I'm really glad that your guy has you there to open up to. It can be really hard for men to deal with loss.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

I am so sorry, Magic. :(


----------



## bbbunny

Sorry for your loss magic :hugs:


----------



## Magan85

big hugs to you and your bubby magic.


----------



## Magan85

I think that each month is getting harder and harder when AF arrives. Tonight I was shopping with OH for his cousins babyshower, before we got to the baby section I had to go use the washroom and sure enough AF has decided to say hello. 2 days early again so my LP must have somehow shortened from 14 days to 12 in the last 2 months Such a slap in the face as I really felt we had a huge shot at it this month. Got my positive OPK and we were on holidays and managed to fit in a lot of BD'ing. So bummed out. Asked OH again to make an appointment with his doctor for a Sperm Analysis but he pretty much blew me off saying his boys are fine because he had a test done when he was 30 (6 years ago) I will be calling monday to book my physical and start talking about the next steps. Onto our 10th cycle now I guess :(


----------



## nexis

So I'm on day three of 500mg of metformin, little bit of stomach upset but I have ibs and it better than that can be if I eat something I shouldn't. I've been posting on some other threads for people taking met and I've noticed quite a few people saying it was rough for them on 1000mg, so hoping I'm not too bad with it when I start taking 1000. Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## mamaloulou83

can i join you ladies, i'm deffinatly curvy!!! lol been trying for number three since april 2011. so badly want people to talk to who are the same as me.

xxx


----------



## StefanieC

ok so today is officially 4 months since me and DH started ttc, its gone so fast and secretly i genuinely thought we'd be pregnant by now. I want to be pregnant by my 26th birthday in October so i'd better get to it!


----------



## Jo_Bean

mamaloulou83 said:


> can i join you ladies, i'm deffinatly curvy!!! lol been trying for number three since april 2011. so badly want people to talk to who are the same as me.
> 
> xxx

:hi: welcome mamaloulou83 :D:D 

There are lads of us here, just like you xxxx come on in and in us x


----------



## Jo_Bean

StefanieC said:


> ok so today is officially 4 months since me and DH started ttc, its gone so fast and secretly i genuinely thought we'd be pregnant by now. I want to be pregnant by my 26th birthday in October so i'd better get to it!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bbbunny

Hey mamalou and welcome :hugs:

Good luck to all the ladies still in TTC limbo :hugs:

AFM I am 11dpo tomorrow and AF still hasn't shown. I am CD35 and my average cycle in 33 days. I have had cramping for around 5 days but it hasn't been so bad today. My temp dipped very slightly below the coverline today. The cramping and discomfort in my tummy was so bad yesterday and the day before that I have been wearing pads as I was convinced AF was showing but so far nothing. The only think I will say is that there is a couple of marks on the pad from today but they do not look like blood and there is zilch when I wipe so I am not sure what that is :shrug:

Feel really bloated today and I am dreading stepping on the scales tomorrow as I just feel like an elephant :nope:

I have told hubs that if no AF before then I will be testing on the 19th as that would make me 14DPO. I have debated whether this is a good idea as that day is also my birthday and I am not sure I want to be upset on my birthday but I am struggling getting myself to wait that long never mind another day after that. 

I really do not thing this is our cycle but I am kind of okay with it as long as my LP is fine and my cycle isn't a crazy one. This cycle was kind of a practice one with the OPK's and the temping so I sort of wrote it off before we even started. Apart from the bloating and cramps I have no other symptoms and do not feel pregnant at all so it would freak me out if I got a BFP. I know not every woman gets sore bbs ( I do not get this even with AF) and morning sickness but I would at least hope to feel preggers if I was.

Anyway hope you all had a great weekend. Did my roots yesterday and ended up going even blonder which I am not sure I like but I think it would look better with a tan if I ever get round to doing one. Need to do a MAJOR house clean tomorrow and start sorting things for my birthday tea with my mom and the inlaws. I am doing a candy and ice cream buffet so diet will deffo go out the window that day :haha:


----------



## rmichellem

Hi Ladies! Sorry it's been a few days. Well, the witch got me 2 days late! I'm on day 4 of first round of Clomid at 50mg and just some headaches. Not sure about hot flashes? I live in AZ so every moment is a hot flash this time of year. Excited to see what this cycle brings!


----------



## elt1013

Welcome mamaloulou, glad you found us. I know you said in the other thread that you have 2 boys. How long have you been ttc this time?


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies it has been a bit quiet on here just lately. I hope everyone is just busy doing fun things :hugs:

Was half asleep when I took my temp this morning but still managed to do it with two different thermometers the only problem is when I checked later on they had recorded two completely different temps from one another and they were both taken within 5 minutes of each other :shrug: One puts me well above the coverline and the other puts me below it :dohh:

I have just left todays temp blank and made a not of what they were. I guess if AF comes today or tomorrow then I know it should be the lower one.

I am now 12 DPO so that hopefully means my minimum LP is 11 days which is a lot better than I thought it was going to be. I am also CD 37 so I am either late or this is going to be a longer cycle. 

I am feeling quite positive as if AF comes at least I know that my cycles are not as bad as I thought and if I get a BFP then that is obviously good news :flower:


----------



## Vic20581

I wud of been dpo12 today aswell but temps low last few days n ff has taken the ov away n havnt got af. So looks like a long cycle aswell :cry:
Vic x


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Welcome mamaloulou!!! :)


Well ladies...not good news for me. Both progesterone tests came back and tell us that I didn't ovulate at all. The RE is still making me wait until the 25th to see if I have a "natural" period which I can just about GUARANTEE won't happen...

Then they'll do an ultrasound to check for cysts, and then they'll let me have provera and another clomid round. This time we're going to 100mg. 

I am so terrified that it's just NOT going to happen at all for me. I've had the absolute horror of watching 3 drunken, drug-taking, stupid little skanks get knocked up with NO "baby daddy" in sight...and enjoy their pregnancies while I bawl in my bathroom over yet ANOTHER negative test.

I ordered myself a bunch of cheapie OPK's and HPT's for my next clomid cycle but if I don't ovulate on 100mg, I think i'm done. 6 years is enough and DH is almost 40 and has already told me that he doesn't want to do this anymore when he hits 40 because he doesn't want to be 60 when his kid is graduating. We can't afford IVF either...so that's just it for me.

I feel so alone and like such a failure.

I just know that some of you women have probably been where I am right now...so time to pick myself up, kick myself in the ass, and keep on, keeping on. :hug:


----------



## rmichellem

CdnEquestrian said:


> Welcome mamaloulou!!! :)
> 
> 
> Well ladies...not good news for me. Both progesterone tests came back and tell us that I didn't ovulate at all. The RE is still making me wait until the 25th to see if I have a "natural" period which I can just about GUARANTEE won't happen...
> 
> Then they'll do an ultrasound to check for cysts, and then they'll let me have provera and another clomid round. This time we're going to 100mg.
> 
> I am so terrified that it's just NOT going to happen at all for me. I've had the absolute horror of watching 3 drunken, drug-taking, stupid little skanks get knocked up with NO "baby daddy" in sight...and enjoy their pregnancies while I bawl in my bathroom over yet ANOTHER negative test.
> 
> I ordered myself a bunch of cheapie OPK's and HPT's for my next clomid cycle but if I don't ovulate on 100mg, I think i'm done. 6 years is enough and DH is almost 40 and has already told me that he doesn't want to do this anymore when he hits 40 because he doesn't want to be 60 when his kid is graduating. We can't afford IVF either...so that's just it for me.
> 
> I feel so alone and like such a failure.
> 
> I just know that some of you women have probably been where I am right now...so time to pick myself up, kick myself in the ass, and keep on, keeping on. :hug:

Hi honey I have everything crossed for you. We are getting a but older too and don't know how much longer either. Many hugs and positive vibes your way


----------



## bbbunny

@CDN I am sorry you are feeling so bad at the moment :hugs:

Have you read this article it may have some info that could help

https://infertility.about.com/od/clomid/a/clomidovulation.htm

AFM I am CD38 and 13DPO. I caved and did a HPT and of course it was BFN. Temp went up again today so I am just playing the waiting game. I am so pleased though that it appears that my LP is on the normal side as this is a big relief. I just hope that I get AF or a BFP soon so that this doesn't turn into a reallllllly long cycle.

It is my birthday tomorrow :happydance: I will be testing in the morning and then I have agreed with hubby that if it is a BFN then we will not be testing for another week unless of course AF shows up before then. 

Symptom wise I feel really tired all the time and have been having cramping and just a general feeling of discomfort in my tummy :shrug:

Have a lovely day tomorrow everyone :hugs:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Thanks bbbunny! :) I will check it out.

Let me be the first to wish you an early....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! :) Hoping you get a birthday BFP. That would be FANTASTIC. :D Fx'd for you, girl!


----------



## StefanieC

:hug: to everyone having a tough time xx

nothing to report from me, just plodding along waiting for ovulation and hoping it actually happens this cycle.


----------



## CdnEquestrian

StefanieC said:


> :hug: to everyone having a tough time xx
> 
> nothing to report from me, just plodding along waiting for ovulation and hoping it actually happens this cycle.

You and me both, Stefanie. They're upping my clomid from 50mg to 100mg. Hoping I ovulate this time. :) How about you? Any changes to "The Plan"? lol ;)


----------



## StefanieC

CdnEquestrian said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> :hug: to everyone having a tough time xx
> 
> nothing to report from me, just plodding along waiting for ovulation and hoping it actually happens this cycle.
> 
> You and me both, Stefanie. They're upping my clomid from 50mg to 100mg. Hoping I ovulate this time. :) How about you? Any changes to "The Plan"? lol ;)Click to expand...

i can't actually remember what i said the plan was cos my memory is awful lol. what did i say it was?


----------



## MissOleiane

Hello ladies!

May i join you? Been lurking on this thread for a while, decided it was time to post a little! :flower: I'm hoping to find a little support and give some in return!

DH and i have been trying since march 2012 (NTNP since january 2011). I'm very irregular. Started clomid for the first time in june (100 mg cd 5-9) but :bfn: I'll be taking it cd 3-7 this time with EPO. I'm feeling hopeful right now!

Looking forward to chatting with you all! :dust:


----------



## kassiaethne

I'd so love to join this thread

atm I have my doctor who said I am to overweight and need to work on getting to a healthier weight, because you gain like 50LBS while pregnant so she wants me to lose 50 LBS before getting pregnant. But I've been ttc since oct SO I'm compromising by losing weight but still trying. 

I was 243 when I first went to the doctor and I lost 18 LBS within 1 month. not sure what I am atm lol am in another country and I am not using a public scale just to find out my weight *grumbles*

So at 228 atm I'm still to heavy but I still want my baby darnit. 

I kind of feel bad being told I'm to fat to be having a baby but I mean if its to much weight on the uterus I guess it is. (she also doesn't want to test for issues inside until I lose weight)

I am hopeing to be at 200 by the time I get pregnant so then I can gain without to much worry, then lose once I have the baby again. 

oh who am I kidding I'm hoping I'm pregnant RIGHT NOW darnit. *glares down at her belly* BE PREGNANT BELLY


----------



## Jo_Bean

MissOleiane said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> May i join you? Been lurking on this thread for a while, decided it was time to post a little! :flower: I'm hoping to find a little support and give some in return!
> 
> DH and i have been trying since march 2012 (NTNP since january 2011). I'm very irregular. Started clomid for the first time in june (100 mg cd 5-9) but :bfn: I'll be taking it cd 3-7 this time with EPO. I'm feeling hopeful right now!
> 
> Looking forward to chatting with you all! :dust:

Welcome!! :hi: I'm sure you'll get the support you need here :D



kassiaethne said:


> I'd so love to join this thread
> 
> atm I have my doctor who said I am to overweight and need to work on getting to a healthier weight, because you gain like 50LBS while pregnant so she wants me to lose 50 LBS before getting pregnant. But I've been ttc since oct SO I'm compromising by losing weight but still trying.
> 
> I was 243 when I first went to the doctor and I lost 18 LBS within 1 month. not sure what I am atm lol am in another country and I am not using a public scale just to find out my weight *grumbles*
> 
> So at 228 atm I'm still to heavy but I still want my baby darnit.
> 
> I kind of feel bad being told I'm to fat to be having a baby but I mean if its to much weight on the uterus I guess it is. (she also doesn't want to test for issues inside until I lose weight)
> 
> I am hopeing to be at 200 by the time I get pregnant so then I can gain without to much worry, then lose once I have the baby again.
> 
> oh who am I kidding I'm hoping I'm pregnant RIGHT NOW darnit. *glares down at her belly* BE PREGNANT BELLY

Hi :hi:

Glad you found us!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Welcome to the new ladies! And :hugs: to everyone. Seems like many of us are having a "down" week this week. Hopefully that means next week will be awesome! 

Today is CD 139 for me. I finished my course of Provera yesterday. If anyone wants to send some good thoughts this way I could really use it. I'm really worrying that I'm not going to start AF as the Provera didn't hardly raise my temp at all. Midwife said it might not work and if it doesn't they'll double my dose and I'll do another 10 days. I just want this cycle to be over and I'm sitting here praying so hard that this course was enough to get AF going.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Happy Birthday Bunny!! 
:cake::dance::yipee::friends::headspin::coolio::icecream::juggle::fool::wine: :pop::loopy::lolly::flasher:
:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:​


----------



## Jo_Bean

pinksprinkles said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! And :hugs: to everyone. Seems like many of us are having a "down" week this week. Hopefully that means next week will be awesome!
> 
> Today is CD 139 for me. I finished my course of Provera yesterday. If anyone wants to send some good thoughts this way I could really use it. I'm really worrying that I'm not going to start AF as the Provera didn't hardly raise my temp at all. Midwife said it might not work and if it doesn't they'll double my dose and I'll do another 10 days. I just want this cycle to be over and I'm sitting here praying so hard that this course was enough to get AF going.

I'm sending stern words to your ovaries right now :trouble:


----------



## nexis

:happydance: Happy birthday bbunny!! :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

pinksprinkles said:


> Welcome to the new ladies! And :hugs: to everyone. Seems like many of us are having a "down" week this week. Hopefully that means next week will be awesome!
> 
> Today is CD 139 for me. I finished my course of Provera yesterday. If anyone wants to send some good thoughts this way I could really use it. I'm really worrying that I'm not going to start AF as the Provera didn't hardly raise my temp at all. Midwife said it might not work and if it doesn't they'll double my dose and I'll do another 10 days. I just want this cycle to be over and I'm sitting here praying so hard that this course was enough to get AF going.

I have my fingers crossed doubly hard for you! :hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Happy Birthday Bunny!


----------



## bathbabe

Could i join please :) Im NTNP/TTC baby no 2 :) xx


----------



## elt1013

Welcome MissOleiane and bathbabe! :happydance:


----------



## bathbabe

Thanks! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Welcome bathbabe :hi: (Amber isn't it!? I remember you saying aaaages ago and it's always stuck with me for obvious reasons!)


----------



## bbbunny

Awwww thanks ladies for the birthday messages :hugs:

Just chilling today watching a few films with hubby then maybe a take away xxxx


----------



## Magan85

Welcome to all the new ladies!!
Happy Birthday Bunny! Hope you get spoiled hun!


----------



## MissOleiane

Thank you for the warm welcome!

Starting clomid round 2 today! I feel like time slowed down since we started TTC. Before, the weeks flew by and now 5 days seems like forever!


----------



## bathbabe

ttc_lolly said:


> Welcome bathbabe :hi: (Amber isn't it!? I remember you saying aaaages ago and it's always stuck with me for obvious reasons!)

Haha, yup Amber! Obviously THE BEST name in the world :smug: hehe xx


----------



## NewMrs2011

Hi Everyone :)

Hope you don't mind me joining in! I did post on the 'original' thread but not in here. Here's a little bit about me (taken from an earlier post because I'm too lazy to type it again :haha:) 

==

My periods have never been completely regular. I have aways been overweight and as I got older and piled on the weight, they became even more irregular. In April 2008 after losing 3 stones my periods were the most regular they have ever been however I soon put back on that 3 stone and more and I'm ashamed to say my weight has been increasing ever since. 

My cycles went to pot and now I will start bleeding and it can last for months. Some times it's really heavy bright red blood and then it will slow down so I just get brown spotting. The really bad bleeding usually only lasts a few days before it gets lighter. If we bd when I am only spotting, it usually results in the bleeding starting again (lightly), also tonight after a sneezing fit, I started to bleed a bit for the first time today. It's mad. 

I've been to the doctors loads of times and they always just put it down to my weight. I had general blood tests done and everything came back normal apart from a slightly underactive thyroid. 

I just dont know where I'm at with regards to ttc. Getting pregnant seems impossible while it's like this. I've been struggling to lose the weight but I joined a slimming club last week and I'm also trying to be a bit more active so I'm hoping this might help me. I've only lost 4lbs so far though .

Surely it can't ALL be down to my weight...I just think there must be something else but who knows what. I'm just so scared by it all 

ETA: I forgot to say, In November 2008 I had a scan of my ovaries and there were some small cysts but nothing major. When I had my bloods redone earlier this year the doc said my results were much and such the same as in 2008 so he decided there was no point in sending me for another scan. 

==

So yeah, things are looking pretty grim for me right now :( and to top it off I went to see a psychic tonight and she didn't tell me what I wanted to hear :dohh:. TTC isn't an easy journey is it :nope:


----------



## Jo_Bean

bathbabe said:


> Could i join please :) Im NTNP/TTC baby no 2 :) xx

Welcome! You must live very near to me! Bathbabe! :hi:


----------



## Jo_Bean

NewMrs! I remember you, I think I put you on this lthread front page anyway :hi: welcome back!


----------



## StefanieC

Hi NewMrs, i understand completely! I had exactly the same problem (apart from the sneezing making it start). I bled pretty much constantly for a year or 2, i'd get maybe a day or two off every couple of months or so. The only thing that stopped mine was taking Norethisterone 3 times a day. It is progesterone so i don't imagine you can conceive on it but i'm not 100% because we weren't trying then. I tried everything before that too including pretty much every bc pill, the scan, blood tests, smear tests etc. I also had a contraceptive implant put in as that is supposed to all but stop your periods but that didn't even work for me. After having the implant taken out, i was told to stop all artificial hormones and just let my body adjust to its normal levels for 3 months which i did then went back on the normal pill for 2 months before deciding we wanted to start trying. Now i seem to not have the problem anymore, although i ended up with the opposite problem last cycle and af wouldn't come at all naturally. I don't imagine any of that helps you but just wanted you to know i do really know how it feels :hugs:

afm, my temp dropped loads this morning and i don't really know why. the thermometer or the battery wouldn't be dying after only 3.5-4 months would it? :shrug:


----------



## Jo_Bean

I think you could be getting ready to ov Stef!


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> I think you could be getting ready to ov Stef!

already? wow i hope so! as long as i get a chance to get some more bd in first lol.


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies :hugs:

Well AF has left me a late birthday present this morning :growlmad:

I am feeling okay about it though as although my cycle was a bit long at 39 days I also discovered that I have a very respectable 14 day LP :thumbup:

My temp is still high but I have woken up with a stinkin cold so that might be the reason.


----------



## StefanieC

bbbunny said:


> Hey ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well AF has left me a late birthday present this morning :growlmad:
> 
> I am feeling okay about it though as although my cycle was a bit long at 39 days I also discovered that I have a very respectable 14 day LP :thumbup:
> 
> My temp is still high but I have woken up with a stinkin cold so that might be the reason.

bad news about AF but good news about your LP hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Jo_Bean

bbbunny said:


> Hey ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well AF has left me a late birthday present this morning :growlmad:
> 
> I am feeling okay about it though as although my cycle was a bit long at 39 days I also discovered that I have a very respectable 14 day LP :thumbup:
> 
> My temp is still high but I have woken up with a stinkin cold so that might be the reason.

aw booo to :witch: but yay to LP! I know you were worried that it might be shorter than that.

You should post a link to your ov chart in your signature, then we can all stalk your chart :ninja:

So if you now know that your LP is 14 days, you should always be able to tell when AF is coming if you detect ov! This is exciting stuff bunny, I am convinced all you needed to do is chart and you would realise that it's down to timing :dust:


----------



## mamaloulou83

hi ladies, thank you for making me feel so welcome. sorry i didn't reply sooner but i've been unwell :(

let me tell you more about me.....i'm 29 and my partner is 48. we have two little boys already. conner is about to turn five and leland is two and half. i came off of the pill in april 2011, and have had a horrible time ever since. the cycles are all over the place. think it's because my doctor told me to take two of my cerazette pill every day as i'm "plus size". my last cycle was 44 days long the one before that only 21!!! i'm currently on cycle day 36, so have no idea when it's going to start. i've been worried that i've not ov'd the last few cycles, so a friend who has just got her bfp has sent me a load of ov test, so i'm just waiting for this cycle to be over so i can try them next month.
i'm just getting very fed up of never knowing when my cycle will end! lol 
hope you ladies are all well, and thank you again for making me feel so welcome. x


----------



## bbbunny

Jo_Bean said:


> bbbunny said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies :hugs:
> 
> Well AF has left me a late birthday present this morning :growlmad:
> 
> I am feeling okay about it though as although my cycle was a bit long at 39 days I also discovered that I have a very respectable 14 day LP :thumbup:
> 
> My temp is still high but I have woken up with a stinkin cold so that might be the reason.
> 
> aw booo to :witch: but yay to LP! I know you were worried that it might be shorter than that.
> 
> You should post a link to your ov chart in your signature, then we can all stalk your chart :ninja:
> 
> So if you now know that your LP is 14 days, you should always be able to tell when AF is coming if you detect ov! This is exciting stuff bunny, I am convinced all you needed to do is chart and you would realise that it's down to timing :dust:Click to expand...


I am starting to think my whole problem was the timing thing too :dohh:

Is this the right link?


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3be52d


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yeah that work bunny :thumbup:

Stick it in your sig xx


----------



## pinksprinkles

:happydance::happydance::happydance: AF arrived! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I never thought I'd be so happy to have cramps! :rofl:
Going in on Sunday for CD3 hormone panel and starting soy Sunday night. 
So glad the awful 139 day cycle is OVER! I really hope I O this cycle!!!


----------



## nexis

So, went to the loo earlier and there were some small streaks of darkish blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) I am so hoping that maybe its AF but I'm skeptical as only been on the met just over a week. We'll wait and see.


----------



## StefanieC

pinksprinkles said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: AF arrived! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I never thought I'd be so happy to have cramps! :rofl:
> Going in on Sunday for CD3 hormone panel and starting soy Sunday night.
> So glad the awful 139 day cycle is OVER! I really hope I O this cycle!!!

Yay sprinkles!! :happydance: I've taken soy this cycle too, i'm just waiting to see if it worked.



nexis said:


> So, went to the loo earlier and there were some small streaks of darkish blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) I am so hoping that maybe its AF but I'm skeptical as only been on the met just over a week. We'll wait and see.

nexis, i hope you soon follow with AF too! :thumbup:


----------



## MissOleiane

pinksprinkles said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: AF arrived! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I never thought I'd be so happy to have cramps! :rofl:
> Going in on Sunday for CD3 hormone panel and starting soy Sunday night.
> So glad the awful 139 day cycle is OVER! I really hope I O this cycle!!!

139 days! I hope soy works and you O this cycle! :dust:


----------



## NewMrs2011

StefanieC said:


> Hi NewMrs, i understand completely! I had exactly the same problem (apart from the sneezing making it start). I bled pretty much constantly for a year or 2, i'd get maybe a day or two off every couple of months or so. The only thing that stopped mine was taking Norethisterone 3 times a day. It is progesterone so i don't imagine you can conceive on it but i'm not 100% because we weren't trying then. I tried everything before that too including pretty much every bc pill, the scan, blood tests, smear tests etc. I also had a contraceptive implant put in as that is supposed to all but stop your periods but that didn't even work for me. After having the implant taken out, i was told to stop all artificial hormones and just let my body adjust to its normal levels for 3 months which i did then went back on the normal pill for 2 months before deciding we wanted to start trying. Now i seem to not have the problem anymore, although i ended up with the opposite problem last cycle and af wouldn't come at all naturally. I don't imagine any of that helps you but just wanted you to know i do really know how it feels :hugs:
> 
> afm, my temp dropped loads this morning and i don't really know why. the thermometer or the battery wouldn't be dying after only 3.5-4 months would it? :shrug:

wow...you're the first person I've ever come across that's had similar problems to me! Sounds stupid but it feels good to know that I'm not the only one :blush: Anybody I've ever mentioned it to has made me feel like I'm a freak and about to drop dead or something :wacko:

The last couple of days have not been too bad for me, I've been mainly spotting with a little light bleeding however this morning (tmi alert!) when we bd'd, I felt VERY wet down there and I was bleeding a lot. It went back to spotting again after that though, so I don't know what's going on. I googled (ov course :blush:) and I'm wondering if I have cervical polyps or uterine fibroids or something :shrug:

Also, I decided to do OPKs every day, regardless of the bleeding, and although yesterdays & todays are no where near positives, they seem to be getting darker. I can't possibly ov when I'm bleeding, can I?


----------



## StefanieC

NewMrs2011 said:


> wow...you're the first person I've ever come across that's had similar problems to me! Sounds stupid but it feels good to know that I'm not the only one :blush: Anybody I've ever mentioned it to has made me feel like I'm a freak and about to drop dead or something :wacko:
> 
> The last couple of days have not been too bad for me, I've been mainly spotting with a little light bleeding however this morning (tmi alert!) when we bd'd, I felt VERY wet down there and I was bleeding a lot. It went back to spotting again after that though, so I don't know what's going on. I googled (ov course :blush:) and I'm wondering if I have cervical polyps or uterine fibroids or something :shrug:
> 
> Also, I decided to do OPKs every day, regardless of the bleeding, and although yesterdays & todays are no where near positives, they seem to be getting darker. I can't possibly ov when I'm bleeding, can I?

I know what you mean, you're the only person I've spoken to with the same problem too. I'm not sure if you ovulate or not as for some reason it stopped for me after stopping everything etc, which was before I started ttc so I never tracked anything. I was banned by my DH from asking Dr Google because I can be a bit of a hypochondriac lol. It might be worth asking your doc about norethisterone and whether you can conceive on it or not. Did you say you've had an ultrasound to check for anything?


----------



## StefanieC

ladies i'm in need some opinions please...
could you look at my chart in my siggy please and tell me if you think i will O soon? My opks haven't turned dark yet but i have EWCM and my cervix is HSO. Do you think it could happen in the next few days or the next week? I'm just nervous after that last nightmare cycle that it isn't going to happen.


----------



## Jo_Bean

It looks promising Stef, do you poas in the afternoon?


----------



## StefanieC

afternoon and evening! i'm going to do the evening one in a bit.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Keep going xxx


----------



## StefanieC

well the evening one was very negative too. hopefully they change soon.


----------



## pinksprinkles

StefanieC said:


> well the evening one was very negative too. hopefully they change soon.

I know how annoying long/confusing cycles can be. I hope you O very soon! :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

Just so you know sprinkles...i hate you.....so much....lol every time i see your signature i want a cupcake sooooooooo badly.....D: *goes back to lurking in the corner till the third*


----------



## pinksprinkles

Ah..... Mmm.... Cupcakes....... Sorry hunny! :haha: So, what happens on the 3rd?


----------



## nexis

I've had a random temp drop today. It's been holding steady at 36.2 (normal for me) for three days, then dropped to 36 today :shrug: any ideas? I've only recently started temping again, before the met my temps were all over the shop and with the last three days all being the same I thought it had finally sorted itself out but now I'm not sure.


----------



## pinksprinkles

I'm not sure where you are in your cycle, but temps can even out and stabilize in the days leading up to O, then dip as your estrogen surges, followed by a rise back up with the LH surge and subsequent ovulation.


----------



## nexis

pinksprinkles said:


> I'm not sure where you are in your cycle, but temps can even out and stabilize in the days leading up to O, then dip as your estrogen surges, followed by a rise back up with the LH surge and subsequent ovulation.

I couldn't tell you where I am in my cycle either lol cd 81 today. I'll keep up with the opks and hope I'll get a positive soon :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

You go girl! I really hope you O very soon. I just got off of a 139 day cycle after a course of Provera. Phew! Did not like it one bit. I've heard good things about Metformin tho, so I hope it helps you out! (I'm trying soy this cycle, fx.) I was talking to a girl on another thread a while back who hadn't O'd in almost a year and then she O'd after a month of Metformin after inducing AF w/Provera. I hope it brings you some luck as well!


----------



## kassiaethne

I start pee stick mania cuz ill be 1 day late :) i Oed on the 17th. And had done bd every two days from the 14th till then so im hopeing this is my month


----------



## MissOleiane

CD 8 for me today. Waiting for O and feeling like it's taking forever! :coffee:

Ordered preseed online. I hope it gets here before we start SMEP at CD 10.

I'm feeling relaxed this month, which my DH finds amusing because i've never done so many things to get that BFP (clomid, EPO, temping/charting, OPK, preseed and SMEP). Maybe it's because a have a false sense of control? 

Let's just hope i don't drive myself crazy in august with symptoms spotting :wacko:


----------



## StefanieC

we're using preseed for the first time this cycle too, i have been advised to use about half of what the box recommends to start with though because they suggest using a lot of it.

i'm waiting for O too but my opks have gotten progressively darker since yesterday and are i think almost positive now so hopefully it should be actually positive tonight or tomorrow, fxd!


----------



## NewMrs2011

StefanieC said:
 

> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> wow...you're the first person I've ever come across that's had similar problems to me! Sounds stupid but it feels good to know that I'm not the only one :blush: Anybody I've ever mentioned it to has made me feel like I'm a freak and about to drop dead or something :wacko:
> 
> The last couple of days have not been too bad for me, I've been mainly spotting with a little light bleeding however this morning (tmi alert!) when we bd'd, I felt VERY wet down there and I was bleeding a lot. It went back to spotting again after that though, so I don't know what's going on. I googled (ov course :blush:) and I'm wondering if I have cervical polyps or uterine fibroids or something :shrug:
> 
> Also, I decided to do OPKs every day, regardless of the bleeding, and although yesterdays & todays are no where near positives, they seem to be getting darker. I can't possibly ov when I'm bleeding, can I?
> 
> I know what you mean, you're the only person I've spoken to with the same problem too. I'm not sure if you ovulate or not as for some reason it stopped for me after stopping everything etc, which was before I started ttc so I never tracked anything. I was banned by my DH from asking Dr Google because I can be a bit of a hypochondriac lol. It might be worth asking your doc about norethisterone and whether you can conceive on it or not. Did you say you've had an ultrasound to check for anything?Click to expand...

I was prescribed norethisterone in March last year by my doctor but I couldn't take it. I have real problems taking any kind of medication. No matter how hard I try to swallow a tablet, I can't do it. Even if I crush it up in to food or drink, as soon as a bit goes down my throat, I'm sick :cry: I still have them in the cupboard but I just can't take them :nope:

I had an ultrasound done back in November 2009 (or possibly 2008, can't quite remember). There were some cysts there but nothing major, and not enough to warrant any treatment or anything. I was just advised to lose weight. Although I'm much heavier now, my blood results are much and such the same as when I had the scan done so the doc didn't see the point of putting me for another one. Not sure what to think of that :wacko: I've an appt with a diferent doctor next Tuesday so I'm going to ask if they can look in to it further as I'm convinced it's not ALL down to my weight.


----------



## Magan85

NewMrs2011, I am the same way with pills! I figured out that I can trick myself into taking them! I eat somthing dry like a cracker or a cookie pop in the pill before I swallow what im eating and swallow then take a drink. It works for me 90% of the time. It would be worth the shot!


----------



## kassiaethne

*sighs* there is blood today, but its so darn earily I just ovulated 7 days ago >.< and I shouldn't have my period till the third of next month.


----------



## StefanieC

NewMrs2011 said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewMrs2011 said:
> 
> 
> wow...you're the first person I've ever come across that's had similar problems to me! Sounds stupid but it feels good to know that I'm not the only one :blush: Anybody I've ever mentioned it to has made me feel like I'm a freak and about to drop dead or something :wacko:
> 
> The last couple of days have not been too bad for me, I've been mainly spotting with a little light bleeding however this morning (tmi alert!) when we bd'd, I felt VERY wet down there and I was bleeding a lot. It went back to spotting again after that though, so I don't know what's going on. I googled (ov course :blush:) and I'm wondering if I have cervical polyps or uterine fibroids or something :shrug:
> 
> Also, I decided to do OPKs every day, regardless of the bleeding, and although yesterdays & todays are no where near positives, they seem to be getting darker. I can't possibly ov when I'm bleeding, can I?
> 
> I know what you mean, you're the only person I've spoken to with the same problem too. I'm not sure if you ovulate or not as for some reason it stopped for me after stopping everything etc, which was before I started ttc so I never tracked anything. I was banned by my DH from asking Dr Google because I can be a bit of a hypochondriac lol. It might be worth asking your doc about norethisterone and whether you can conceive on it or not. Did you say you've had an ultrasound to check for anything?Click to expand...
> 
> I was prescribed norethisterone in March last year by my doctor but I couldn't take it. I have real problems taking any kind of medication. No matter how hard I try to swallow a tablet, I can't do it. Even if I crush it up in to food or drink, as soon as a bit goes down my throat, I'm sick :cry: I still have them in the cupboard but I just can't take them :nope:
> 
> I had an ultrasound done back in November 2009 (or possibly 2008, can't quite remember). There were some cysts there but nothing major, and not enough to warrant any treatment or anything. I was just advised to lose weight. Although I'm much heavier now, my blood results are much and such the same as when I had the scan done so the doc didn't see the point of putting me for another one. Not sure what to think of that :wacko: I've an appt with a diferent doctor next Tuesday so I'm going to ask if they can look in to it further as I'm convinced it's not ALL down to my weight.Click to expand...

my DH has the same problem with pills, he just can't take them at all. He has the effervescent vitamins at the moment and if he needs to take painkillers then he has the melt in the mouth ones.


----------



## StefanieC

kassiaethne said:


> *sighs* there is blood today, but its so darn earily I just ovulated 7 days ago >.< and I shouldn't have my period till the third of next month.

maybe implantation?


----------



## magic_angel

Hey ladies,
Sorry its been a while since i last checked in!! I've missed you all :hug:

First i want to say sorry its going to be a looooooooooooong one :( so i will try not to bore you all lol

Bunny happy birthday darlin sorry i didnt message you and sorry its late hun, hope you had a fab day, sorry to hear af got you but ya for 14 day lp :) :hugs:

Welcome new ladies, i love that its expanding, and i said i wanted :bfp: when i came back so im hoping to see some more soon ladies :dust:

Well what can i say...... I'm a mess girls, really bad :( 

I'll try and cut it all down short,
Fella has had a very tough month so far and is getting better with the whole going home and being strong for his mum and coming home and having a cry with me to let it all out, he's had lots of friends around him which sometimes makes things better for him but then they also give him a hug and set him off again, the funeral was yesterday :( was such a lovely send off but was sooooooooooo sad :( He gave me a heads up that the song that played in the crem for my gramps 3 years ago was going to be played at the crem yesterday (hollies-hes no heavy, hes my brother) so i was trying to prepare myself, then when we were in the chapel and it went quiet we were expecting frank sinatra my way to come on but they got it mixed up and played my gramp's song instead, girls i wasnt ready for it and it felt like someone kicked me in the face.... to be honest i would have prefered that!!!
i dont like crying in front of people so a lot of friends of ours were there for us and they seen my break and outside all the lads gave me huge hugs which as you will know, set me off again!!
Met all his family for the first time in 4 years lol fell in love with his aunty and cousin who is a lovely guy, hes screaming gay and he was such a laugh and made me almost pee myself everytime we chatted.... fella kept looking around asking where i was and then all you could hear was him saying "Uh oh ive lost her" lol i know a lot of gay people and it doesnt phase me one bit, i adore him hes lovely!!! When i got home i went to have a catch up with my aunty (the wise one) shes been my rock through everything, she wanted me to let her know how things went (as his family havent been around each other in over 30 years) so i went to see her only to find out she had a heart attack an hour before i went to see her so was rushed to hospital :( this woman has a very bad heart so cant afford to have a heart attack because shes been told after having 3 mild strokes in the last year that any of them could kill her :( shes so skinny and has smoked 30 a day for the last 40 years so im really worried about her right now :( i need her around, she keeps me sane with the mental family i have.... i dont know what i would do without her, ive adopted her as my mum and i want her round for a long long time :( 

Then came my appointment with the GYNAE this morning at 10.40am, he had all results and scan tests in and had an hour long chat about everything!

Because of my phobia of needles im trying to get procedures done that dont involve needles first, so hes wanting to get a ct scan done to check how many stones ive got because they count 3 so far, parts of my big one is breaking away and causing blockage recently so ive had 2 trips to hospital because im peeing blood, full on blood, was very scary when it happened, pain was so intense i almost fainted.
They want to try and shell out the cyst inside the right ovary first to see if they can try and save it, getting the kidney stones zapped a few times before going in with a needle to remove the rest of the stones, another scan on the ovaries in 2months, and im being refered to a nutritionist because hes worried about me.....

because of the pain and lack of sleep ive not been eating.... ive lost a stone in 2 weeks, and shaking real bad... he noticed the shakes when he handed me a bit of paper and it fell straight out of my hand, he asked me to stand up and put my arms out, my legs nearly went from underneath and he could see i was shaking from head to toe, he went on to ask me loads of questions about whats happening in my life lately and about my diet etc, at the end of the consultation he said he was very worried for me and my emotional state of mind....
im in constant pain, 1.5-2 hours a night sleep so im always tired, im depressed, im crying morning, noon and night and i cried 6 times in less than an hour in the docs room, he said im close to a melt down and if i dont eat and sleep soon i will be hospitilised because im so weak and sad right now, im fed up of everything... ive just wiped away massive amount of tears before signing in to hear because i just broke down crying for 20 minutes solid!!!! Im lonely, confused, upset, angry, very unhappy..... 
In trying to be strong for my boy ive pushed all my problems to the side and dealt with him, but its been made clear that if it carries on this way im heading for a break down very very soon...... Im eating one small bowl of cereal a day and im going sick most days so im bringing it back up so my body is starving......

He says he wants me to take some tablets for a little while to make me feel better and get me back to a more stable state of mind before we move on to anything else..... then he wants me to lose some weight (healthily) over the next 3 months and then he can put me on fertility drugs to help me ovulate.... 

Im sorry for the ranting girls, i just dont know what else to do :( im so miserable and now im crying again for the 10th time today :( i hate crying at the drop of a hat, makes shopping for food and daily tasks so much harder when you just keep crying, so im not going out anymore, which is making me more and more lonely as the weeks go on :(

Im sorry im on a downer and i hope i dont make anyone go on a downer either, i just needed to get it off my chest, i just dont know what to do :( :( :cry: :( :( xxxx

P.s sorry for any simple spelling mistakes, i have no brain cells left through lack of sleep and its hard to see what im typing when you have glazed eyes from crying so much, i really can spell, just not right now lol


----------



## kassiaethne

StefanieC said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> *sighs* there is blood today, but its so darn earily I just ovulated 7 days ago >.< and I shouldn't have my period till the third of next month.
> 
> maybe implantation?Click to expand...

I sure hope so, every time I go to the bathroom I keep double checking that it isn't heavier. Its just steady and it doesn't reach my underwear (I know TMI) its just there when I wipe


----------



## StefanieC

oh magic what can i say :hugs:

these pills he wants you to take are they anti-depressants? if so then there is no shame in it, some of the girls on here know i am currently on them and have been for over a year. They have really helped me, i'm not my normal self still but the gaps between crying is getting longer and longer.
I can't say i know what you are going through because no one does but we are all here for you. I lost my Grandpa a few years ago and he was like a surrogate dad to me and seeing him in hospital was awful and when he passed i thought my world would end. He had cancer which had spread and had strokes. It still upsets me to think of him and even though i am not religious, i know he is looking down on me with my Grandma who i lost a couple of years later. Although my Grandma had a hereditary heart condition which has been passed down to us, she lived to be 88 i believe so she had had a full life.
So what i'm saying really is it will get better. I know it is a stupid cliche but it will, it won't be quick but one day you and your OH will be able to think of his dad and smile.
Sorry for the rambling, i hope it helped at least a tiny bit :hugs:


----------



## Magan85

Oh Magic, big hugs to you hun! Stef is right though it seems tough now but things will get better and soon the memories will make you smile instead of cry. Ive lost my father at 11 and my sted dad 2 years ago. Was very tough to feel like ive lost a father all over again. But now Im able to smile at the memories. I still cry once in a while when I think of all the things I wont have either of my fathers here for but I know they are watching over me so it makes me feel better. 
Take care of your health hun, your OH will understand that you have to take care of you. He wants you at your best to dear.


----------



## StefanieC

kassiaethne said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> *sighs* there is blood today, but its so darn earily I just ovulated 7 days ago >.< and I shouldn't have my period till the third of next month.
> 
> maybe implantation?Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so, every time I go to the bathroom I keep double checking that it isn't heavier. Its just steady and it doesn't reach my underwear (I know TMI) its just there when I wipeClick to expand...

Is it still there?

afm, my temp went up a bit this morning but not uber high so I'm hoping I get my +opk today then actually ov. The thing that's worrying me is I used a different thermometer, exactly the same brand, model etc but I'm still worried its wrong. Do you think it'll be ok as its exactly the same as the old one?


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello Team Curvy Bumps. 

I have been MIA for a while. Nothing much to report. Been working on web designs, working toward setting up my business, helping to rescue abandoned and mis-treated guinea pigs as part of the other forum I am on, laptop died so I'm using my netbook at the moment, one of our guinea pigs isn't very well either so been looking after her, currently fostering two boys to be reunited with their owner once our group manages to transport them up to Glasgow (long story) and waiting to hear about another that may also need temporary foster care. 

No ovulation again :cry: despite altering the dose of soy :nope:

Managed to get to my 1st weight loss target today of 230lbs down from 353 (I added an extra 25lbs to the start weight on the ticker as I yo-yo'd a bit before my op). Now I am going to have to reach for the final weight loss target. Only 78lbs to go! :dohh:

There, now you're all up to speed on my extremely exciting life(!) :haha:

Still feel like I'm just wasting my time TTC. 

Hope all are well :hugs:


----------



## kassiaethne

StefanieC said:


> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kassiaethne said:
> 
> 
> *sighs* there is blood today, but its so darn earily I just ovulated 7 days ago >.< and I shouldn't have my period till the third of next month.
> 
> maybe implantation?Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so, every time I go to the bathroom I keep double checking that it isn't heavier. Its just steady and it doesn't reach my underwear (I know TMI) its just there when I wipeClick to expand...
> 
> Is it still there?
> 
> afm, my temp went up a bit this morning but not uber high so I'm hoping I get my +opk today then actually ov. The thing that's worrying me is I used a different thermometer, exactly the same brand, model etc but I'm still worried its wrong. Do you think it'll be ok as its exactly the same as the old one?Click to expand...

yup, still bleeding, enough that if I put a pad it reaches the pad, doesn't fill it more then half a thimble but still it reaches. :(

hmmm I think it would be but still if it is just off a bit by the end of the month, I'd just consider it a brand spanking new one and start over with this one as a base instead of assuming it will work just like the other


----------



## pinksprinkles

MaggzieP said:


> No ovulation again :cry: despite altering the dose of soy :nope:
> 
> Managed to get to my 1st weight loss target today of 230lbs down from 353 (I added an extra 25lbs to the start weight on the ticker as I yo-yo'd a bit before my op). Now I am going to have to reach for the final weight loss target. Only 78lbs to go! :dohh:

Aw, hun. I'm sorry about the anovulation. But way to go with the weight loss goal!! :thumbup: That is some pretty impressive work right there. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## StefanieC

ok so i decided to disregard yesterdays temp as todays with my normal thermometer was much lower so i think it was that high cos of the other thermometer. the only reason i used the other one yesterday was i going to take my temp with the old and new one to compare and forgot to use the old one, by the time i remembered it was too late cos i was up and out of bed.
i did an opk with fmu which i don't normally do and it was so close to positive i had to use a digi too to check but it said negative. i'm going to do another one in a bit to see what happens.


----------



## Jo_Bean

ooh that sounds positive about the opk Stef - maybe it will be even darker this pm?


----------



## StefanieC

Jo_Bean said:


> ooh that sounds positive about the opk Stef - maybe it will be even darker this pm?

i hope so. i just did another one and its about the same colour as this morning which is promising, digi still says negative but the ICs are more sensitive i think so will hopefully get a +ve digi tonight or tomo.


----------



## Jo_Bean

yes I think so too, maybe do one about 2pm, then again at 5pm?


----------



## StefanieC

definitely! :thumbup:


----------



## louisiana

hi lovelies can i join???? please
this is a great supportive thread and i wanna be a part of it:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Hello ladies! I would like to join. This is my 2nd cycle TTC. Im trying to eat healthier in August and will be using my OvaCue monitor. I am also thinking of buying PreSeed, anyone use it?


----------



## nexis

Welcome Louisiana and Mrs.Felton :hi:

Afm still nothing new, apart from since going up to 1000mg of met my appetite has taken a nosedive. Not really a bad thing as I really do need to shift some of the weight.

Hope everyone's doing ok :)


----------



## MissOleiane

Welcome new ladies! :dust: to all!

CD 15 for me today... Waiting for ovulation (feels like it's taking forever!). Still negative OPK, but getting darker, so i'm hoping it's around the corner! My temps are getting higher tho (but i'm not sure i'm doing it ok :wacko:)

Good thing we're on vacation, makes BDing easier!

Hope everyone is doing fine! :flower:


----------



## Magan85

Welcome ladies :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies! I've used Preseed a couple of times, but nowhere near the amount they say to use, it seems like so much!

AFM - 5DPO. Waiting, waiting.....


----------



## kassiaethne

O.O I got a BPF!!!! and here I thought all that bleeding at 7DPO ment I was out...

https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/pregnancytest.jpg


----------



## Mrs.Felton

kassiaethne said:


> O.O I got a BPF!!!! and here I thought all that bleeding at 7DPO ment I was out...
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/pregnancytest.jpg

Congrats! Woot woot


----------



## MissOleiane

kassiaethne said:


> O.O I got a BPF!!!! and here I thought all that bleeding at 7DPO ment I was out...
> 
> https://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u138/mourningsong/pregnancytest.jpg

Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

:happydance: congrats kass :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congratulations!!!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u440/Jojocoombe/BnB%20stuff/bfp.png


I see we have a few new members too, sorry I've not been on as much, I will update the front page with our new members and bfps asap!


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Good morning ladies. Hope everone has a great day.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Welcome to Louisiana and Mrs Felton :hi:

Front page updated!


----------



## Magan85

Congrats Kass!

One of my best friends told me today that she is pregnant. Feeling bitter sweet about it. She wasnt trying so the baby is a suprise. Im really happy for her but just a tad bit jealous lol. She knows how hard me and OH have been trying so I think she put off telling me cuz she said she told everyone else right away 3 weeks ago she is either 7 weeks or 11 weeks she will find out on friday. I do think it would be awesome if I got pregnant this cycle or next so we can be bump buddies! I did get a reading by gail and she said she see's it happening very soon and see's a very distinctive bump by december. Not sure I really believe it but its allowed me to be a bit less stressed this cycle :) 
Have been reading 50 shades as well and allowing myself to enjoy BDing instead of having baby brain the entire time lol. FX! 

btw Jo I love the new pic hun!


----------



## louisiana

congrats kass:happydance:


----------



## nexis

Congrats kass! h&h 9 months


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi Jo Bean! :wave: Give us an update on your little bean when you get the chance. I haven't been online in a few days and would love to hear how you're doing! :flower:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Aw hey you :hi:

I'm feeling good and bean is doing well. We had the first scan last Sunday and got to see bean for the first time. It was amazing. I could have watched it all day. Bean had a nice stretch and wriggle around :cloud9: 2 legs, 2 arms and a nice size. Measured exactly 11+3 which makes him/her 12 weeks today :D:D

I cried a little bit when I saw it. Hubby didn't but afterwards said he could have quiet easily if he had let himself. 

:dust::dust::dust:
Hope you will all be joining me soon!!!


----------



## pinksprinkles

Aww! How wonderful! Getting to see you LO move around sounds amazing and so friggin' precious. So happy for you! Soon he/she is going to be doing back flips and shimmies in there. You have to tell us when you feel some movement! :happydance: I'm still over the moon with your BFP.

(On a side note, I don't know if I've ever mentioned it or not, but I teach childbirth ed and am a doula, so let me know if you ever are in need of book/vid/class recommendations. I've got a list a mile long! :blush: )


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Aww....so sweet Jo! :)

My second round of clomid was put on hold since I found out yesterday that I have an impressive 4.6cm sized cyst on my left ovary. :( Boo. So i'm on BCP this cycle.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks girls!

Oh wow, thanks Pink! I know where to come now :thumbup:

I will definitely update you girls! But feel free to stalk my journal too as I always put stuff in there (and more detail! :haha:)

I did feel something the other day, only when my bladder was hugely full and I was stuck on the phone at work. I felt some sort of tiny bubbles popping feeling. I jumped and it stopped and not had it again since.


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Hello ladies. I am excited that I used my vaginal sensor with my Ovacue today and it went up into the 200s. I was a little worried my numbers would stay really low but looks like I may get some O reading soon :happydance:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Jo_Bean said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Oh wow, thanks Pink! I know where to come now :thumbup:
> 
> I will definitely update you girls! But feel free to stalk my journal too as I always put stuff in there (and more detail! :haha:)
> 
> I did feel something the other day, only when my bladder was hugely full and I was stuck on the phone at work. I felt some sort of tiny bubbles popping feeling. I jumped and it stopped and not had it again since.

Eek! Exciting! :happydance: I subscribed to your journal and will check it out tomorrow. :thumbup: Hopefully I'll get my bfp soon and get to start my own journal. That would be so great. FX'd!


----------



## nexis

FF reckons I O'd on 30th July, based on temps mainly. I was doing opks on and off but I've heard that they can be rather hit and miss if not useless with PCOS so I'll just have to wait and see if af arrives around the 14th, which will be cd 102. I'm not getting my hopes up that I actually did O though as I haven't since November but you never know.


----------



## Jo_Bean

pinksprinkles said:


> Jo_Bean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!
> 
> Oh wow, thanks Pink! I know where to come now :thumbup:
> 
> I will definitely update you girls! But feel free to stalk my journal too as I always put stuff in there (and more detail! :haha:)
> 
> I did feel something the other day, only when my bladder was hugely full and I was stuck on the phone at work. I felt some sort of tiny bubbles popping feeling. I jumped and it stopped and not had it again since.
> 
> Eek! Exciting! :happydance: I subscribed to your journal and will check it out tomorrow. :thumbup: Hopefully I'll get my bfp soon and get to start my own journal. That would be so great. FX'd!Click to expand...

Oh cool! :thumbup: I really hope you do too! I have everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies

Loads of stuff going on at home at the moment some good some bad so haven't had much time to update so thought I would just pop in to say hello and that I hope you are all doing well :)

I am just waiting to O at the moment so feel like I am in a bit of limbo again at the moment but hopefully I wont have to wait as long as last cycle.

Hope you all had a great weekend xx


----------



## pinksprinkles

Hi bunny. :wave: I'm on board with you with the waiting to O limbo.

AFM- Today is CD 17, so soy did not bring about an early O (early would have been CD16 or earlier), but starting a few days ago my sex drive returned and starting yesterday I am feeling "hormonal" (weepy/snappish) for the first time in months, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to O this cycle- though I'm not sure if it's because of the soy or just because that's what my body was planning on doing anyway. :shrug: If I do, it will be first O in 6 months, so I'll definitely be relieved. I'm feeling really hopeful but also really anxious right now. I just want to hold a beautiful LO in my arms. I wish it wasn't so difficult to make that a reality.


----------



## Magan85

My OH and I had a lovley weekend spent with family and friends we went out for a buffet dinner and concert last night and I got myself a fortune cookie which said "You will recieve an unusual gift" Its silly but it gave me hope i immediatly said i hope its a baby! with that and my psychic reading I have a lot of hope for this month! lol


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Hi ladies. My OvaCue monitor confirmed ovulation today so we plan on doing the baby dance again later today. I hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## pinksprinkles

Well, I thought I would O by now, but no such luck. Trying to keep my head up, but having a really down day. Had all he leading-up-to-O symptoms, and then nothing happened. OPK' aren't getting any darker. :cry: Looks like I may have to go back in for another round of Provera. I still can't believe that taking a supplement did this. I only took the FertilAid from February until May. It's been 2.5 months since I quit it and still no O.

Next Wednesday marks 6 months since the last time I ovulated. I am so angry at the people who make FertilAid I could scream. They know this is happening to women who use their supplement, but they put absolutely NO warning on their pills. In fact, they even make a point to tell you that if you see cycle problems that you should keep taking the product as the cycle disruptions are just your body sorting itself out. What a bunch of BS!

I've gotten all the testing done my midwife can do, and she still has absolutely no idea what the pills did to me. All hormone levels are normal, I just don't ovulate. I haven't ovulated even once since taking FertilAid, and the only periods I have had are Provera-induced ones. 

It's a good thing that the FetilAid people don't live near me, because the amount of rage I am currently feeling might cause them serious damage. I can't believe this is happening to me.


----------



## nexis

Hi all, not been online as I've not felt great the past few days. Had a headache for two days now on and off :( hoping I'll feel better tomorrow as we've got my cousins engagement party.


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello all...

Been MIA for a bit again.

As before, not much to report. The guinea pig that was ill is now better and we are still fostering the two boys who are to go to Glasgow when the group has organised their transport and fostering stops up there... 

A new girl will be coming to stay with us permanently from a home where she was mistreated and on a more annoying note, my OH decided to let one of my girls in with one of the boys we are fostering. As you can imagine, I'm not very happy with him atm for putting my little girl at risk - but he doesn't know much about guinea pigs and thought they couldn't keep having litters throughout their lives (Duh!) anyway, I took her back out and she'll now have to be on pregnancy watch for the next 10 weeks - no idea what we'll do if she does have pups, we certainly can't keep any male ones! All because he thought the boy was lonely as he was crying - he doesn't seem to understand that male pig + female pig = pups! Argh! He said he thought it would be ok as she normally lives in a group including one of my boys - but that boy is of course, neutered so he assumed these two were as well, which they're not! 

I know some people say "its just a guinea pig" but if anything happens to her, I will never forgive him. Having been TTC without success for so long, they are like my kids and god help anyone that causes harm to them! He will be sleeping on the sofa where they are in the living room if she is pregnant. That way he can come and get me so that I can help her if/ when she goes into labour.

Um... 

Still no ovulation - about ready to give up on the Soy. Waiting to be paid for some graphic and web designs, finished 1st draft of the complaint letter to the hospital and, that's about it really.

Hope everyone is well and having a better time of it than me recently - been thinking a lot about my M/C past few days, so been really down.

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## pinksprinkles

MaggzieP- I know what you mean about your feelings towards your guinea pigs, I feel the same way about my dog, Rapture. If people don't get it, that's their problem is what I say! I hope everything turns out alright for your little girl. :flow:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hey girls. I think it sounds like everyone is in need of some :dust: and a bit of PMA!

I'm still here cheering you all on as promised xx

Come on ladies, you can do it!

Pinksprinkles - I am positive you will start ov'ing how long ago did you stop taking the evil fertilaid?


----------



## pinksprinkles

Jo_Bean- Hey hunny. I stopped taking it at the end of May (!!!), spotted for over a month straight, and then induced AF with a course of Provera last month. I'm CD22 now and ferning tests are so negative it's not even funny and OPK's are doing absolutely nothing. My midwife and I knew that missing another cycle or two could be a possibility; I just didn't want to believe it. Guess I'll have to, huh? If I haven't O'd by CD 35 or so, I'll be heading in for another course of Provera. I just wish this FertilAid nightmare was over already!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh you poor thing :hugs: what a nightmare. 

I'm sure it will happen but I know that's no help when you are waiting for it :(


----------



## StefanieC

hey just wanted to ask if anyone is doing the '5:2 fasting diet' that was shown on Horizon on BBC2 on Monday? I missed the actual program and will be watching on iPlayer later but have been reading about it and i think me and DH are going to try it, at least til i am preggo obviously as it wouldn't be good for me then. So even a couple of weeks at the very least of doing it. It seems to have many health benefits and of course weight loss which is always good for me :thumbup:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Jo_Bean said:


> Oh you poor thing :hugs: what a nightmare.
> 
> I'm sure it will happen but I know that's no help when you are waiting for it :(

Thanks, Jo. I'm sure it will, too. Just wish it would happen sooner rather than later! :wacko: DH and I are coming up on our 1 year TTC anniversary, and I'd just like to O once more before then! Can't believe how few times I've even O'd this year!! It sure has been a disappointing ride thus far. Hopefully the coming year will be much better!


----------



## nexis

So I got a letter today saying that my next hospital appointment has been rearranged from 24th August to 19th October. Don't know why as there was no reason given, so I'm really annoyed especially as I had an appointment with the doctor to get more met as I thought I'd need to before next hospital appointment. I'd miscounted so didn't need to go, cancelled it and now of course I need to make another one as I will now run out of tablets before hospital :growlmad: 

Other than that, nothing to report. Waiting to see if af arrives middle of next week and if not I'll do a test but not expecting anything.


----------



## magic_angel

Hey ladies, i need advice please, i cant stop crying :( ive been put on anti depressants, fella has take a turn afte dad died, hes quiet and very stressed, turns out he dad wasnt very sensible with his money so now his mums in a state about bills, hes gone to stay with his mum,hes been there since his dad got ill which has left me very lonely and upset, ive been trying to fix my problems and help him out and its send me over the edge and he took on the brunt of my moods, long story short we have broken up :( yesterday he said he needed time on his own to get his head sorted, i went round to a friends last night and he told me what i was doing wrong, made me focus on what was important and get rid of everything else, so i wrote fella a letter to take with him when he came to pick a few things up, i asked him not to write us off as we are good together and could we just get back together but put everthing on hold spend some time away from each other and get our heads sorted, i asked him if he thought we should try that and he said he said yeh, but the way he said it sounded like he was just humouring me :( i cant let this end this way we are too good for each other i adore him, our relationship is 95% perfect, i think ive messed it up with my craziness girls :( ive cried for 3 weeks solid morning noon and night, ive lost 2.5 stones in 3 weeks because im not eating and sleeping :( xx


----------



## Magan85

Big big hugs to you Magic, I am sorry you are going through all this. I hope that you guys can make it work! You need to make sure to take care of yourself during all this. Your health is important. Hold your head up beautiful!

As for me I've also had a very tough weekend. My sister in law who was diagnosed with breast cancer in february lost her battle on friday and left everyone in shock as we all thought she was beating it. She was supposed to start radiation in just a couple weeks. I am having a hard time with this. She was so young only 32 and left 2 beautiful young daughters behind. My AF showed up to but this month I dont really care because I dont think that my heart can break anymore then it already was.


----------



## magic_angel

Magan85 said:


> Big big hugs to you Magic, I am sorry you are going through all this. I hope that you guys can make it work! You need to make sure to take care of yourself during all this. Your health is important. Hold your head up beautiful!
> 
> As for me I've also had a very tough weekend. My sister in law who was diagnosed with breast cancer in february lost her battle on friday and left everyone in shock as we all thought she was beating it. She was supposed to start chemo in just a couple weeks. I am having a hard time with this. She was so young only 32 and left 2 beautiful young daughters behind. My AF showed up to but this month I dont really care because I dont think that my heart can break anymore then it already was.

Aww bit :hug: hun im so sorry your going through this, such a young age. thank you for your kind words hun, i was ok yesterday but today my heart is heavy because that gut feeling i have about him not wanting this is getting heavier and heavier every day, i just hope that with some time with his friends will cheer him up and bring him back to me :cry: 
Sending you big hugs huni xxx


----------



## nexis

Oh. My. God. I think af might be here :shock: trying not to get my hopes up too much :haha: as it's only really super light atm, but definitely not spotting and the cramps I've been having for past couple of days have definitely been worse today. I so hope it is, as it'll be the first natural period since November.


----------



## USAF_WIFE

It has been a good while since I have been on here so I want to congratulate all the ladies who received bfp's! I though for sure I would have one last month but nope! This cycle I am feeling a little more excited about since I have been emotional not cramping other then starting a day or so ago when I got a positive OPK I have had super awesome sticky CM and we have BD'd 2-3 days before a positive and the two days on the dark/ positive opk's. I am here feeling crampy the day after O and the opk today is lighter. I am hopeful even if we have two may babies id be happy with it. 

Magic and Megan- I am so sorry to both of you for each of the things you are going through two different types of loss. *hugs*


----------



## Miss cat

StefanieC said:


> hey just wanted to ask if anyone is doing the '5:2 fasting diet' that was shown on Horizon on BBC2 on Monday? I missed the actual program and will be watching on iPlayer later but have been reading about it and i think me and DH are going to try it, at least til i am preggo obviously as it wouldn't be good for me then. So even a couple of weeks at the very least of doing it. It seems to have many health benefits and of course weight loss which is always good for me :thumbup:

Hi stefaniec, I'm totally going to try 5:2, it seems great. I was going to try it last week after I had seen the horizon programme but was waiting until my new kitchen had been fitted but now it's done I'm good to go. One thing Im not sure about is whether it 2 days straight or intermittent days?
When are you going to give it a try?


----------



## StefanieC

Miss cat said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> hey just wanted to ask if anyone is doing the '5:2 fasting diet' that was shown on Horizon on BBC2 on Monday? I missed the actual program and will be watching on iPlayer later but have been reading about it and i think me and DH are going to try it, at least til i am preggo obviously as it wouldn't be good for me then. So even a couple of weeks at the very least of doing it. It seems to have many health benefits and of course weight loss which is always good for me :thumbup:
> 
> Hi stefaniec, I'm totally going to try 5:2, it seems great. I was going to try it last week after I had seen the horizon programme but was waiting until my new kitchen had been fitted but now it's done I'm good to go. One thing Im not sure about is whether it 2 days straight or intermittent days?
> When are you going to give it a try?Click to expand...

hi, i was starting to think i was being ignored there lol. well me and dh have decided to try 'alternate day fasting' instead as we didn't like the idea of 2 days in a row. so we alternate regular days one day, with 400 cals for me and 600 cals for him the next day with exercise on the non-fast days. we've been doing it for about a week now and i have lost 3lbs so far and he has lost 5lbs. i know its probably just water weight but loss is loss lol.

i don't think you have to do both fast days in a row but after looking more into it all, we decided we would try this way first and if it becomes too hard or whatever then we will switch to 5:2.


----------



## Miss cat

Stefaniec: that's brilliant! It's now made me super motivated to try it. Best of luck.


----------



## StefanieC

so looks like no baby for me this cycle, i have started spotting and it looks like af is on her way. on the brightside, i've lost 4lbs since i started this diet last monday.


----------



## nexis

Just wanted to drop in and say hi :hi: nothing new with me, cd112 and still no af :dohh: hope all you lovely ladies are doing well :flower:


----------



## Miss cat

Make that 27 bfp for team curvy girls, I got mine this morning! I'm so happy. It's early days but going to test again tomorrow to be sure.


----------



## Jo_Bean

:wohoo: congrats Miss Cat!!


----------



## Miss cat

Jo_Bean said:


> :wohoo: congrats Miss Cat!!

Thanks, I'm so excited x


----------



## StefanieC

congratulations miss cat!

afm, the spotting i had for one day stopped and i've had nothing since :shrug:


----------



## Jo_Bean

It's no. 28 as I bumped into Laura91 and noticed she also had her bfp, so just updated the front page :thumbup:


I bet there are a few others we haven't heard about too! Would love to do a proper update and go through all the names at some point, but 135 is a lot!


----------



## Miss cat

StefanieC said:


> congratulations miss cat!
> 
> afm, the spotting i had for one day stopped and i've had nothing since :shrug:

Thanks stefanieC, the spotting sounds like a good sign. I had no symptoms except slight pinching on the left had side. I hope you get you bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## StefanieC

Miss cat said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> congratulations miss cat!
> 
> afm, the spotting i had for one day stopped and i've had nothing since :shrug:
> 
> Thanks stefanieC, the spotting sounds like a good sign. I had no symptoms except slight pinching on the left had side. I hope you get you bfp soon :hugs:Click to expand...

would do you mean by pinching exactly? i've been having a bit of pain on my left side too. i know it must be hard to describe


----------



## Miss cat

StefanieC, it's difficult to describe but felt like something was tugging at me with tweezers. Have you had that? Does it sound the same?


----------



## StefanieC

its hard to tell, i guess i'll have to wait and see


----------



## nexis

Congrats miss cat :D


----------



## Miss cat

nexis said:


> Congrats miss cat :D

Thank you x


----------



## Lawyer chick

Hey girls. I know I've been quiet. Anyone else experience annovulatory cycles then lengthy bleeding spells?


----------



## Jo_Bean

:hi: LC :D haven't seen you in a while. Hope you are well x


----------



## angie79

Hi girls can i join you i found this thread looking through groups

To introduce myself i'm Angie i'm 33 and ttc our 2nd i did think being a size 24 would effect concieving but managed to get a bfp after just 4 months and had a lovely little boy Alex who is now 13 months - we wasnt going to ttc until october but after i had my coil out we changed our mind it was very half hearted this month and i feel september is our proper first month ttc and i'm currently on cd2 I just started my oh on loads of vitamins today and he just looked at me and said not this again :haha: - i really think this is what helped before - I'm due to get married in cyprus in 8 weeks and really excited. 
i'm under no illusion that this time it could take longer and my weight could be a factor in this but i will just take as it comes - Its lovely to meet some people in the same boat as me 

xxx


----------



## Lawyer chick

Jo_Bean said:


> :hi: LC :D haven't seen you in a while. Hope you are well x


Thanks Jo. Hope you are well. I try to read your journal when. Get a free moment. Summers been busy then I had vacation. Then 2 week af on vacation. I think it would have been longer but I took provera to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Oh poor you :( that sounds horrible. Not vacation by the long AF. :hugs:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

LC - I've been through that as well. I'm on 100mg clomid, CD2-6 right now, since 50mg didn't cause me to ovulate. What's your strategy?

Congrats Miss Cat!!! :)

Jo - Nice to see you're doing well! I have such a short attention span and lose this thread and disappear for awhile. Can't ever keep track of everyone...there are just too many of us. lol

Welcome, Angie!! :)


----------



## Lawyer chick

Can. Was supposed to take clomid 50mg this month but had an issue so no clomid this month. I would have been doing iui as well.


----------



## magic_angel

Well hello lovely ladies, in everyone is doing good :) 

Update, docs finally found out what's going on with me and its not good, I've lost 3 stone in 4 weeks, not eating, sleeping, and mood is low. She thought it was depression but got a call today I've got dangerously high levels of cortisol in my blood which has shut 
my immune system down and my body is eating all my muscle, its attacking my body so quickly she is worried that i will be in hospital soon, my aunty has the same muscle problems as me and that's contributed to heart failure, im weak and not allowed to exercise at all, treatment for this starts 
Monday, 
me and fella have been split up on august 10th and I've still not had any answers off him about why we are finished and i guess i never will, and that makes me sad, don't even think he wants to be friends so i have let him go and i hope he finds happiness in the future, 
but for me, this is a good bye message ladies, i pray you all get your dream babies and i hope everything goes ok with everyone, going to miss you all, maybe one day in the future i will be able to come back here and join in but for me i have to start from scratch again and put my dreams of being a mum to one side and get my health back on track then get back into the dating world again, good luck girls, you are all an amazing bunch of ladies xxx


----------



## Magan85

Oh Magic, we will miss you! You can still pop in and say hello once in a while but I do agree you have to take care of yourself first! Hope you get your health back up and running quickly.


----------



## mommyof2reyes

Hi. I have been gone for a while. My hard drive crashed, then I had a cp right after. I am currently ntnp. I am going to catch up on the posts. Congrats on those who got bfps! Baby dust to those ttc.


----------



## StefanieC

I just got my BFP! i'm so scared now!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats!


----------



## Miss cat

StefanieC said:


> I just got my BFP! i'm so scared now!

Yeahhhhhh! Congrats to you. It is scary and I too am very scared, it's normally I hear :flower:


----------



## nexis

Congrats StefanieC! H&H 9 months :D 

Magic sorry to hear you're leaving :( I really hope you get your health problems sorted asap :hugs: xx


----------



## Magan85

Congrats Stephanie! So great to hear!!!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Stef!! Congratulations!! Scary but exciting :happydance:


----------



## Vankiwi

I think I might have my BFP too......... just tested this morning!


----------



## StefanieC

woop! do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Jo_Bean

Omg omg omg!!!!

That's amazing news! Can you post a pic?


----------



## Vankiwi

I've never uploaded a pic before - does this work?? https://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh516/Vankiwi/IMG_1618.jpg


----------



## StefanieC

yep and looks like a bfp to me :) :hugs:


----------



## Vankiwi

OMG the lines are def there aren't they!! I thought I had a digi somewhere but I don't - might have to go and buy one!! I'm 12 DPO today..... and according to FF due date would be May 22nd! Gemini baby!


----------



## StefanieC

yes go get a digi!! i got my bfp on 13dpo and my edd is May 17th :), we're so close together.


----------



## Vankiwi

Did you do a digi? 5 days apart woohoo!


----------



## Jo_Bean

That is definitely a line for sure! Congratulations vankiwi! :wohoo:


----------



## StefanieC

yeah i did it in the middle of the afternoon on 13dpo after i'd done like 5 other tests all with bfps lol. all my tests are on the front page of my journal if you want to look, the link is in my signature.


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh thanks! Maybe I'll go buy a digi today and use it to show DH tonight!! I haven't told him yet so I'm trying to think of ways to tell him!!


----------



## StefanieC

thats what i did :). i met him from work as we were going to dinner for our 18month wedding anniversary (i know not strictly an anniversary but still important for us) and i gave him a book called 'A Dad's Guide to Pregnancy for Dummies' and said he would be needing it and then showed him my digi with those lovely words on!


----------



## Magan85

Congrats Vankiwi! Hope this means we are about to get a whole bunch of bfps!!!!


----------



## MissOleiane

I got my BPF this morning with a Clearblue digital! I'm so happy! I kinda can't believe it also, since we've been trying for so long!


----------



## Vankiwi

MissOleiane said:


> I got my BPF this morning with a Clearblue digital! I'm so happy! I kinda can't believe it also, since we've been trying for so long!

Yay congrats!!! Love seeing those word on the digi!! WHen are you due?


----------



## elt1013

Wow, so many bfps, congrats ladies!
Lets keep em comin!!!


----------



## Magan85

Congrats MissOleiane! That is so exciting!!! 3 bfps in just a few days!!


----------



## MissOleiane

Vankiwi said:


> MissOleiane said:
> 
> 
> I got my BPF this morning with a Clearblue digital! I'm so happy! I kinda can't believe it also, since we've been trying for so long!
> 
> Yay congrats!!! Love seeing those word on the digi!! WHen are you due?Click to expand...


May 24th 2013! Can't believe it, seems so far away!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congratulations! I am loving updating the front page so much!

I just saw that piya got her bfp too, not sure if she's going to pop in here, I'll update her on the front page too!

Well done ladies, let's share some dust around and get the rest of the curvys knocked up!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Vankiwi

MissOleiane said:


> Vankiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissOleiane said:
> 
> 
> I got my BPF this morning with a Clearblue digital! I'm so happy! I kinda can't believe it also, since we've been trying for so long!
> 
> Yay congrats!!! Love seeing those word on the digi!! WHen are you due?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May 24th 2013! Can't believe it, seems so far away!Click to expand...

That's the day before my birthday! We're really close together then, so is Stef!


----------



## Jo_Bean

There are going to be a lot of may babies! Best month for birthdays, mine is on 6th.

Ooooh vankiwi, we conceived our bean on your birthday this year :rofl:


----------



## StefanieC

Yay i love that we are due so close together! There seems to be a bfp boom going on, sending all my spare :dust: to the ttc ladies xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Jo_Bean said:


> There are going to be a lot of may babies! Best month for birthdays, mine is on 6th.
> 
> Ooooh vankiwi, we conceived our bean on your birthday this year :rofl:

Hahaha it is an awesome day!!! :baby:


----------



## Magan85

OMG!!!! I can't believe it!!! My OH and I went on vacation when I thought I was ovilating only to find out that I ovulated a couple days after we got back and we hadnt BD'd in 3 days and he wasnt feeling well that night so we didnt BD either. I thought I had no shot this month but decided to test at 12dpo anyway because today is our anniversary and wouldnt it just be awesome to surprise OH with that as a gift since we decided not to get anything since we had just gone away last month. Tested and omg im crying because im pretty sure I just got my first BFP after 11 months of trying!!!


----------



## Magan85

Here is the pic, hope it works
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4197.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## StefanieC

Omg yay! you are preggers!


----------



## MissOleiane

Magan85 said:


> Here is the pic, hope it works

Congrats!


----------



## Magan85

Im am still in shock! Impatiently waiting for the Drs office to open so I can call. And trying to come up with a way to tell OH when he gets home! This is the best anniversary gift EVER! Sadly I will only have about 15 mins with him when he gets home from work before I have to leave for work myself lol.
Now I am just so nervous thinking omg I really hope its a sticky bean!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Omfg! I cannot believe it! I am so happy for you Magan! We really are on a roll! There is most definitely a baby boom happening!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Magan85

Thanks Jo I cant believe it either!!! I did the test when I woke up and came downstairs to spend a few mins with OH before he left for work. Then went to check on it knowing it would be negative... looked at it and went wait what? That cant be right! Had a digi on hand for this moment!


----------



## Jo_Bean

I literally have a massive smile on my face! One of our original founding members of TCB is knocked up! :wohoo::headspin::yipee:

You HAVE to tell us what OH says!


----------



## Vankiwi

Magan85 said:


> Im am still in shock! Impatiently waiting for the Drs office to open so I can call. And trying to come up with a way to tell OH when he gets home! This is the best anniversary gift EVER! Sadly I will only have about 15 mins with him when he gets home from work before I have to leave for work myself lol.
> Now I am just so nervous thinking omg I really hope its a sticky bean!

Magan!! Argh so exciting!! So many of us due in the same week or two!! Mine said 1-2 weeks on Monday as well! I stressed all day how to tell my DH! I went with a onesie that said "I <3 Daddy" and included the digi with it! 

So happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Magan85

I will definitly let you know! Hes ruined my plans a little by asking me to meet him at McDonalds so we could have a quick supper together lol. So I will have to tell him to meet me at my car because we live in a small city where everyone knows everyone and hes already said he doesnt want to let anyone know until 12 weeks. 
I went to the store and bought some plain onsies and I am working on them now. Writing "Guess What?..." on one, "In 9 months..." On another and "YOUR GOING TO BE A DADDY!!!" On the last one with the test wrapped in the last one! I sooo cant wait! On the top I will just write Happy Anniversary so he will think I just couldnt go without getting him somthing after all heheh!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Love it! Oh I'm so happy for all of you girls! It's been such a long time coming! :wohoo:


----------



## Magan85

So these are the onsies I did up for OH. He made my plans change again as he got to mcdonalds before me and had already gone inside. So I told him he had to hurry up because I had a gift for him in my car he shook his head at me and smiled I told him "Dont worry it didnt cost me much" Lol I wrapped each onsie individually. As soon as he opened the "Guess what?" He said ARE YOU?! so I told him to keep going I had the test taped to the last one when he seen that he asked again "are you seriously?" and then the water works started! We had a good cry together. Now hes asking me to wait until christmas to tell everyone! WHAT?!! I was fine with the 12 week mark lol hes just so scared because he had 3 miscarriages with his ex wife and it always happened after they told the news... I told him I would see... I cant imagine myself waiting that long!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF4204.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Jo_Bean

What a lovely story Magan!

People will tell before then I'll bet. If it were me I would just agree now and see how it goes xx How exciting!!!


----------



## Magan85

Yeah I told him we will see how things go If I have a belly by then we wont be able to keep it. He wants me to the same thing for my mom with the onsies. And says it would be perfect on Christmas lol. I have a Drs appointment today and I am soooo nervouse I just need to hear the words from her. I tested again this morning and the faint line seemed fainter so naturally im scared. How do you get rid of that fear?


----------



## kfoxxy

Hi guys, i am definitely what you would call curvy and would like a baby bump to match. We have been ttc for a year now and i know it could be a long road ahead... i have been very dicouraged lately :cry: my dr has put me on clomid to see if it will start ovulation because i do not on my own... round one still no ovulation and going in to round two this month... trying to be hopeful :?


----------



## StefanieC

Magan85 said:


> Yeah I told him we will see how things go If I have a belly by then we wont be able to keep it. He wants me to the same thing for my mom with the onsies. And says it would be perfect on Christmas lol. I have a Drs appointment today and I am soooo nervouse I just need to hear the words from her. I tested again this morning and the faint line seemed fainter so naturally im scared. How do you get rid of that fear?

what dpo are you hun?
i have no idea how to get rid of the fear as i'm only 4+6 so am still scared.


----------



## Magan85

Welcome to the group kfoxxy! You will find that the beautiful women here are great! 

And Steph I am 13dpo today. Went to drs today they had me to a urine test and they said it was negative but my doctor said its ok because I am still really early and sent me for a beta blood test and I get the results tomorrow. Now im realllllly freaking out. Im wondering if they did a reallly good look at the test like we do though lol! But she did say congratulations you are 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant. 
I went out and bought some more tests so I can ease my mind. I decided to try and pay at the pharmacy counter so I wouldnt have to wallk through the store with the test and risk running into anyone I know, so while im waiting in the pharmacy line my step sister of all people walked around the corner LOL! I bolted out of the line and got rid of the test immediatly cuz I wouldnt get away with not talking to her! Lol


----------



## Jo_Bean

I'm 18 weeks and the fear doesn't ever go. About 16 weeks I felt it move and that helped but I'm not gonna lie. It's a scary ride :hugs:


----------



## Vankiwi

Magan what a great way of telling him! You are only 2 days behind me then I think! I'm anxious/scared too but I find if I keep busy at work and stuff it's not so bad. As soon as I have a moment to think it gets worse!


----------



## Magan85

Vankiwi said:


> Magan what a great way of telling him! You are only 2 days behind me then I think! I'm anxious/scared too but I find if I keep busy at work and stuff it's not so bad. As soon as I have a moment to think it gets worse!

According to my Dr I am right right with you at 4 weeks and 3 days but I ovulated late this time so I really dont think I am as far as they think I am. Got my resluts bacl from the blood test today and she said the numbers were low so I have to go back next week to make sure the numbers go up... Now im even more scared :( Would have been nice of them to say its nothing to get to worried about lol. I looked up the level she told me with my dpo from when I tested and it seems normal.. so FX


----------



## dpitts1341

Congrats to all the recent BFP's!


----------



## nexis

Congrats Magan :D


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Hey ladies ducked out for abit as I got pretty down about negatives but after 8 months of trying I AM PREGNANT!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congrats USAF_WIFE!!!!

They are rolling in now!!!!!


----------



## nexis

Congrats USAF_WIFE! :happydance:

Afm I'm on cycle 4 now after AF arrived last week :)


----------



## Jo_Bean

onwards and upwards Nexis! With the number of bfps rolling in I think you could be next! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## StefanieC

Congrats USAF_WIFE! :happydance:


----------



## Magan85

Congrats again USAF_WIFE!!! Sooo exciting!


----------



## Miss cat

Congratulations USAF_wife, that's great news!


----------



## USAF_WIFE

Thanks everyone! I am super excited and tired ahhh!


----------



## shankoe

I would love to join....also plus size and been ttc for over two years. Starting my gonal-f and femara on sunday. Anyone been having any success?


----------



## Magan85

Welcome Shankoe! The group has been having some success the last little bit for sure! We seem to be having a baby boom at the moment! Good luck to you! The group of ladies here are great!


----------



## nexis

shankoe said:


> I would love to join....also plus size and been ttc for over two years. Starting my gonal-f and femara on sunday. Anyone been having any success?

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Ap0107

Hi there. I'd love to join this team. I'm 240lbs and my husband and I have been ttc for about 6 months. I'm 2 weeks late but am still getting bfns. I have sore breasts and occasional nausea. Not sure what's going on. Is it still possible for me to be pregnant or should I be looking at other causes for a missed period as the more realistic explanation? I don't have anyone to talk to about this stuff so any help or advice is appreciated.


----------



## solastyear

Hey girls can I join? I love this thred it's so encouraging seeing the :bfp: on everyone's tickers...and us curvy girls gotta stick together! Lol Well good luck girls and :dust::dust: to all!!


----------



## waitn4abundle

Hello team Curvy bumps, i myself am a curvy chick TTC for 3 years now and would love to join, i would mos def love the support and insight and stories


----------



## nexis

Welcome Ap0107, solastyear and waitn4abundle :hi:


----------



## Magan85

Welcome to all the new ladies! This group is a great one for sure! Ap0107 I see your from Ontario? So am I where abouts are you? 
As for your question I have read that some ladies just dont get a bfp until later on in pregnancy but I also think that there is a strong possibilty of it being something else. I would make an appointment with your doctor. If it is a bfp then a beta HCG test might be able to pick up what a home pregnancy test cant. And if not then you are in the right place to discuss what else it could be! Hope you get it figured out! Best of luck and babydust to everyone!


----------



## elt1013

Ap0107 said:


> Hi there. I'd love to join this team. I'm 240lbs and my husband and I have been ttc for about 6 months. I'm 2 weeks late but am still getting bfns. I have sore breasts and occasional nausea. Not sure what's going on. Is it still possible for me to be pregnant or should I be looking at other causes for a missed period as the more realistic explanation? I don't have anyone to talk to about this stuff so any help or advice is appreciated.

I am in the same boat...19dpo, elevated temps, and all BFNs. Do you take your bbt? and if so, are your temps still elevated?
I am doing some research on a luteal cyst, which I guess is to blame for alot of false pregnancy hopes. Allthough there still is a small possibility of pregnancy, it is more likely that something like this is to blame unfortunately.


----------



## Ap0107

Magan85 said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! This group is a great one for sure! Ap0107 I see your from Ontario? So am I where abouts are you?
> As for your question I have read that some ladies just dont get a bfp until later on in pregnancy but I also think that there is a strong possibilty of it being something else. I would make an appointment with your doctor. If it is a bfp then a beta HCG test might be able to pick up what a home pregnancy test cant. And if not then you are in the right place to discuss what else it could be! Hope you get it figured out! Best of luck and babydust to everyone!

Hi Magan, I'm from Hamilton. Where are you from? I think if AF doesn't come by the end of the week I'll go see my doctor since by the end of the week I'llbe 3 seeks late. I'll keep you posted on what happens.


----------



## Ap0107

elt1013 said:


> Ap0107 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. I'd love to join this team. I'm 240lbs and my husband and I have been ttc for about 6 months. I'm 2 weeks late but am still getting bfns. I have sore breasts and occasional nausea. Not sure what's going on. Is it still possible for me to be pregnant or should I be looking at other causes for a missed period as the more realistic explanation? I don't have anyone to talk to about this stuff so any help or advice is appreciated.
> 
> I am in the same boat...19dpo, elevated temps, and all BFNs. Do you take your bbt? and if so, are your temps still elevated?
> I am doing some research on a luteal cyst, which I guess is to blame for alot of false pregnancy hopes. Allthough there still is a small possibility of pregnancy, it is more likely that something like this is to blame unfortunately.Click to expand...

I have been charting my temps and they have been elevated and have stayed elevated.That's why i'm so unsure as to what is happening


----------



## elt1013

Ap0107 said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ap0107 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. I'd love to join this team. I'm 240lbs and my husband and I have been ttc for about 6 months. I'm 2 weeks late but am still getting bfns. I have sore breasts and occasional nausea. Not sure what's going on. Is it still possible for me to be pregnant or should I be looking at other causes for a missed period as the more realistic explanation? I don't have anyone to talk to about this stuff so any help or advice is appreciated.
> 
> I am in the same boat...19dpo, elevated temps, and all BFNs. Do you take your bbt? and if so, are your temps still elevated?
> I am doing some research on a luteal cyst, which I guess is to blame for alot of false pregnancy hopes. Allthough there still is a small possibility of pregnancy, it is more likely that something like this is to blame unfortunately.Click to expand...
> 
> I have been charting my temps and they have been elevated and have stayed elevated.That's why i'm so unsure as to what is happeningClick to expand...

I would look luteal cyst up online. They are apparently very common and can cause missed period, elevated temps, and pms/pregnancy symptoms. Everyone keeps telling me to go see a doctor and I understand why but I am hoping that AF will come on her own soon.


----------



## Magan85

Ap0107 said:


> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! This group is a great one for sure! Ap0107 I see your from Ontario? So am I where abouts are you?
> As for your question I have read that some ladies just dont get a bfp until later on in pregnancy but I also think that there is a strong possibilty of it being something else. I would make an appointment with your doctor. If it is a bfp then a beta HCG test might be able to pick up what a home pregnancy test cant. And if not then you are in the right place to discuss what else it could be! Hope you get it figured out! Best of luck and babydust to everyone!
> 
> Hi Magan, I'm from Hamilton. Where are you from? I think if AF doesn't come by the end of the week I'll go see my doctor since by the end of the week I'llbe 3 seeks late. I'll keep you posted on what happens.Click to expand...

Oh cool I am from Chatham so not to far from you!


----------



## wantababybad2

hi ladies. its been a while since i have been on here. been under a lot of stress here lately so we just quit tryin...ha. i just need a little bit of input from others. i had a 67 day cycle then a 37 day cycle. right now im on cd 33. like i said dh and i havent really been tryin since about july. for the past week i have had a stopped up nose. my breasts have been killing me. i have been a little dizzy here and there. last night while i was layin in bed i felt like i had to throw up but i never did. and insomnia. jeez the insomnia. i was up til 4 am this mornin and was not tired at all. i woke up at 10 the day before. why would i not be able to sleep til 4 am? i have just been relatin the stuffy nose to sinuses cuz its that time of year. the sore breasts to a bra i bought about a month ago. and the rest i have no reason for. and the bra i bought i wore it for 2 weeks with no problem then it started to dig into my right shoulder. it fit perfect when i got it. now i just dont want breasts anymore....lol. i feel dizzy now. idk wats wrong with me!!! lol.


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi to all the newcomers! Wantababybad have you tested? I had a really stuffed up nose every morning before I got my BFP!

So, I miscarried last week. Emotionally I'm ok about it, I spotted for 3 days before it happened so I think I'd already guessed what was happening (although I also know plenty of women spot and go on to have healthy babies). I just knew something wasn't right.

All I've ever heard about miscarriages was how hard it was emotionally. But man, the physical pain was AWFUL!!! So, just have to wait for this all to pass and then onto the next cycle :wacko:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Welcome to all the new ladies. I will add you all to the front page today. Sorry it's taken a while, I've been a bit I'll with a cold. 

Vankiwi honey, I am so sorry :hugs: really sad for you xxx we're here if you need us :flow:


----------



## Magan85

Big hugs to you vankiwi hope you are ok hun


----------



## nexis

So sorry to hear that vankiwi :hugs:


----------



## Ap0107

So sorry to hear that vankiwi.


----------



## Ap0107

Ap0107 said:


> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! This group is a great one for sure! Ap0107 I see your from Ontario? So am I where abouts are you?
> As for your question I have read that some ladies just dont get a bfp until later on in pregnancy but I also think that there is a strong possibilty of it being something else. I would make an appointment with your doctor. If it is a bfp then a beta HCG test might be able to pick up what a home pregnancy test cant. And if not then you are in the right place to discuss what else it could be! Hope you get it figured out! Best of luck and babydust to everyone!
> 
> Hi Magan, I'm from Hamilton. Where are you from? I think if AF doesn't come by the end of the week I'll go see my doctor since by the end of the week I'llbe 3 seeks late. I'll keep you posted on what happens.Click to expand...

Just wanted to update that AF came yesterday so at least I know what's happening now. Hopefully we have better luck next cycle.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Vankiwi. I m sorry sweety.


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks guys, I was doing OK until last night when I had a bit of a breakdown, after hearing that a daughter of our friend (she is 23) is pregnant and "she is just like her mother, just has to think about getting pregnant". They know we're trying so I found it really hurtful, even though I know they just said it without thinking, and they don't know what we've just been through either. As well as my colleague asking every second day if I'm pregnant and telling me to "go home and make a baby" (she got pregnant by accident)..... yesterday was not a good day! :nope:

DH didn't know what to do with me last night!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Vankiwi :hugs: x


----------



## bbbunny

Hello ladies I haven't posted for a while so just trying to catch up. So many new faces and bfps it's so good to see. 

Going to have a better read through later just waiting for dinner at the moment.

Still no sign of a bfp for me but to be honest we have had so much going on that we haven't really been trying. Both hubby's grans were really ill (one with cancer) then hubby got made redundant but started a new job straight away. Then last week one of ours dogs go so ill that we thought we were going to lose him but thankfully after a blood transfusion he is dong really well.

On the brighter side of things I have been using this time to make positive changes the main of which has been giving up smoking. I have been smoke free for two weeks now and have been managing better than I thought and although I have the odd drag on my electronic cigarette I am doing quite well.

I have a diet and fitness thing going at the moment that I am putting into full force on Monday so by the time AF has come and gone (in about three weeks time) hopefully I will have lost some weight and be feeling a lot better about TTC. 

Going to have a better read on what's been going on over my morning cuppa tomorrow so for now wishing you lots of baby dust.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi bunny xxx missed you! Well done on the not smoking :hugs:


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi Bunny! It's been ages! Well done on the not smoking thing, when I gave up I used to carry around a straw cut in half to hold like a cigarette so that while I was waiting by the bus etc I had something to do with my hands!


----------



## Magan85

Hi Bunny! Nice to hear from you! Congrats on the no smoking thats awesome!


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey ladies I haven't written in quite a while. 
It has been a very crazy few months. This is the month my precious little angel would have been born. I'm doing a lot better then I thought I would all thanks to finally getting the appt to a specialist. Now this took 3 long years of trying to have a child and loosing our first. I have a hsg appt this Friday and am trying to be strong but I am really nervous and scared. I have read all about how it is all done and I don't think I should have. I know this will help see any problems that could be there and it does give me hope. I'm just wondering if any of you have had this done and if so how painful is it and could it really help my chances to finally have my little miracle. 
Thanks ladies, I find I can turn here anytime I'm scared or just need an extra little support.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi sweetie :wave: sorry you've been having a tough time. 

I have had the HSG and it honestly wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. Take the strongest pain killer and anti inflammatory you have about an hour before the procedure, that helps. 
For me, it just felt a little uncomfortable and tighter inside, a bit like period cramps. My legs went a little achy at the thighs and my back, but I usually get that with bad AF pains. 

I took a couple of days off work to rest and not lift things and it really wasn't as bad as I had expected. 

I wish I could tell you that it helped with our bfp but I don't think it did, since it was about a year before we conceived. 

What it did do, was help me to tick something off the list and be more positive about ttc. If there are no blockages then that's great, if there are, then at least you can know what is next. 

I have heard of lots of ladies getting their bfp as the dye flushes out the cobwebs! :haha: others get their bfp because just doing something towards ttc helps to relieve their stress xx

Hope it all goes well, please don't worry. It might be a bit uncomfortable but it's not that bad and is over pretty quickly xx


----------



## Vankiwi

My co-worker had an hsg done, she was told you have a higher chance of conceiving the three months following it, as Jo says, the cobwebs are gone!


----------



## nexis

I hope your hsg goes well Mrslandry :hugs: I'm waiting on an appointment for one at the moment.


----------



## Mrslandry

I just got off the phone with my Dr and she pushed it back to next Friday now. Thank you so much for letting me know and luckily I have pain killers for a painful af. Worst part is I'm an over thinker and going crazy lol. But I'm gunna try to just relax and try not to think. I'll let you ladies know how everything goes.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Yes please do let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Lawyer chick

Mrslandry, 

I had mine in January. I took 2 aleve and had cramping after during lunch ( I thought I was ood and thought why not relax). I did have worst cramping after. Took the day off. I hope it goes well for you and try to relax. 

As for me initially it was bad news - blocked tubes - then but at surgery few months later tubes open. Sadly I'm also not having regular cycles despite no pcos, so it hasn't been successful. 

My next step is iui, which is on hold for me due to potential further surgery with cervix issues and also forces my hand in terms of delivery, automatic csection, which is so far from my anticipated home birth.


----------



## Mrslandry

See I over think everything lawyer chick, and I am just so scared that even if I do get pregnant again ill loose it before even getting to see him or her. I took an urinalisis test Monday to see if I am pregnant and am going crazy waiting to find out if I am. Also waiting for blood work results. I can't sleep cuz my mind is going a million miles a minute. Don't know what to do, I can't help but be scared something is going to be horriably wrong that can't be fixed, I'll be told to not bother trying anymore cuz it will never happen. Nothing helps to distract me anymore. Sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Mrs Landry I was there but I was also expecting the result given my history. Between my hsg and lap surgery I was devasted I was so in shock and sad and thought omg IVF is only way. Then it was does our healthcare cover, how do they determine etc. 

Then I had lap surgery, my mom was there and I was told uterus good tubes open..I thought it was a dream. I was shocked. I had anticipated bad news. 
I think with hsg they won't tell you you can't have kids ever, it's just if there's blockage which then you have two options IVF or lap surgery to check out the tubes and ovaries and a stronger hsg ( dye pushed harder). 

It's hard when we have to wait for answers. Hugs x a million to you and I hope your dy comes quick. I had to wit 3 weeks or mine and my period wouldn't go away o I had to delay mine. Then it was 3 months later my surgery ( sometimes I hate our healthcare for that)

I think afs actually coming because I've spent tonight bawling Like crazy. The plans I made I wanted are coming to be the way I plan and it scares me. All part of the process I think.


----------



## Mrslandry

Well in was told the preg test was neg and I can get my hsg, I think af is coming tho cuz my upper lady parts are very sore. Also been feeling a little emotional lol but I'm normally a little emotional lol. Trying to keep my spirits up. 
Happy Halloween all


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey ladies just letting you know I had my appt on Friday. Everything turned out to be clear and normal, I will say that was a huge relief. The procedure it self was painful to me but the pain didn't last long. So I have a follow up on the 3rd of dec, which I can't wait for now lol. I will be prescribed clomid then if I don't conceive in the next month. So my hope is a lot better now and a lot of stress is gone. Thank you all so much for the added support!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Well done sweetie. Glad it's over now and fingers crossed it will have blown out the cobwebs and you'll get a bfp straight away!!!! :dust:


----------



## Magan85

Good luck hun! Hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## Vankiwi

That's good news, good luck!! Fingers crossed for a :bfp: soon!

Magan - love the new scan pic!! :happydance:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Lovely pic Magan!!!!


----------



## Magan85

Thanks guys! Vankiwi congrats hun just noticed you got another BFP!! Wishing you lots of strong and healthy vibes!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Thanks Magan! Early days so I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but failing a bit at that :haha:


----------



## Magan85

Ya its a rough road with all the worry! I still worry at 12 weeks! Will you get extra care and scans this time? I hope and pray that your little bean is a sticky one hun!


----------



## Mrslandry

Congrats on the bfp Meagan!!!!!! And thanks ladies I'm feeling so much better now. Af has just ended so its time for some fun lol. I realized that I've had much better sleep knowing that my chances are better. Baby dust for everyone


----------



## Vankiwi

MrsLandry it's nice to know that you've got a shot, right!

Magan, yep I'm getting an early scan at around 8-9 weeks, and I'm going for my second beta on Thursday, so hopefully that comes back all good!! :coffee:


----------



## Sammi83

Hello, I hope it's ok that I join here.

I am an extra curvy lady but I have started my TTC journey, I am losing weight and have lost just over 3 stone this year.

I am taking clomid (well I took it CD 2-6, I'm now on CD9 and waiting to ovulate)

Hope to get to know lots of you :D


----------



## nexis

Sammi83 said:


> Hello, I hope it's ok that I join here.
> 
> I am an extra curvy lady but I have started my TTC journey, I am losing weight and have lost just over 3 stone this year.
> 
> I am taking clomid (well I took it CD 2-6, I'm now on CD9 and waiting to ovulate)
> 
> Hope to get to know lots of you :D

Welcome :hi:


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey ladies, I was doing some figuring out yesterday and if the hsg allows me to have my bfp this month my future baby will be born right around my birthday which I think is the best birthday present ever!!!!!! Lol its a great feeling having my hope back. I feel so much better also knowing we should have the keys to our first house in another week hopefully. It feels like everything is falling right into place. I was just looking at the first page and was so happy to see all the bfps its amazing. And to all those waiting like myself lots of baby dust coming your way


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi Sammi, welcome! There are some great ladies here :flower:


----------



## StefanieC

Hi guys, I've got an offer for ladies on the UK, I've got an unopened bottle of Tesco Soy Isoflavones and a few IC hpts if anyone wants them? I've been too paranoid about baby to offer them til now but I think its time.


----------



## nexis

StefanieC said:


> Hi guys, I've got an offer for ladies on the UK, I've got an unopened bottle of Tesco Soy Isoflavones and a few IC hpts if anyone wants them? I've been too paranoid about baby to offer them til now but I think its time.

I'd be happy to take them off your hands :)


----------



## StefanieC

nexis said:


> StefanieC said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I've got an offer for ladies on the UK, I've got an unopened bottle of Tesco Soy Isoflavones and a few IC hpts if anyone wants them? I've been too paranoid about baby to offer them til now but I think its time.
> 
> I'd be happy to take them off your hands :)Click to expand...

Ok cool, send me your address by pm and I'll send them to you :). I'm going to the post office tomo anyway so I will post it then.


----------



## Sammi83

I hope everyone is doing good :)

I got a positive opk yesterday and got a donation in the morning (I'm using a sperm donor) 
I am really hoping this is my month :D


----------



## Magan85

Good luck Sammi! Lots of babydust your way!


----------



## bbbunny

Hey ladies long time no speak. So pleased there are so many bfps!!!!

As for me things got put on hold yet again which is so frustrating. My hubby got made redundant but luckily got another job straight away. A close family member got diagnosed with cancer and had to have emergency surgery and was very ill but is now on the way to recovery. Another family member has had a stroke and is currently in a nursing home in a terrible way. Also one of my dogs developed a serious illness and was only saved by a blood transfusion and was in the vets for two weeks at deaths door so as you can tell it has been a stressful and hectic time.

I cannot believe we are almost at the end of this year and yet again another year has gone by where I have had to spend most of it delaying TTC. I felt I was finally getting somewhere when I was using the opks and temping and it feels like I am starting from scratch yet again.

The good news is that I used my time wisely and can now say that I am a non smoker. It is such a relief not having that to worry about on top of the weight and I am pleased that I took the step. The only problem is I managed to regain all the weight I had been losing so am back to square one with that but I have already started back with the healthy eating and have been walking loads and hubby bought me Just Dance 4 to make the workouts more fun.

So I am in the weight loss frame of mind now although it doesn't seem to be budging at the moment. Going to be TTC too but have no idea where I am with my cycles etc so am going in blind at the moment which may even do the trick lol.

Hope you are all well.

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hey bunny :wave: so lovely to see you!

Sorry for all the awful things that you've had to go through the last few months :hugs: but well done you for not smoking! That's awesome! don't worry about the weight gain, it's got to be one thing at a time, so if you are back on the healthy eating band wagon then good for you, but don't be hard on yourself. As far as TC goes, the smoking probably will make a massive difference, so fingers crossed you can find out where you are with your cycles and get back on track!

Sometimes ignorance is bliss though, just go for it xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi bunny, great to see you! Sorry you have been having a rough time, hopefully onwards and upwards from here :hugs: Massive congrats on giving up smoking, it's bound to help! :thumbup:


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello everyone. 

Sorry I haven't been around for such a long time. 

I have still been losing weight but OH and I are no longer TTC. We have been having so many arguments recently and he's even been throwing the M/C back in my face so I am not sure we will even stay together much longer. 

Been dealing with the deaths of some of our guinea pigs as well, who are like my furry kids. I'm still not over losing one in particular, "Pancake" that I hand-reared since birth who was so tame! He died on my birthday. 

Also, we've had to start selling things to make the rent and bills so even if we were still TTC, the stress alone would make it a bad idea, I think. 

I hope everyone else is having a better time of it than me. 

Jo, how are you doing? I think you were 6 weeks last time I was here :wacko:

:dust: to everyone. xxx


----------



## Jo_Bean

Hi Mags :hi: 

I'm good thanks, getting rather fat though! Bt for once it's allowed. You look like you've lost loads from your avatar pic! Well done! Sorry it's all been so stressful :hugs: and so sorry for the loss of your little furry babies, I know how important they were to you xxx


----------



## Reba

Hi all!
We've been TTC since April 2011 so we're coming up on 2 years. I have PCOS.
I've spent the last year losing weight and still have a bit to go. I'm hoping though that very soon I'll have a BFP! I'm hovering around the 200lb mark right now. Of course it would be ideal to have more weight gone before getting pregnant but I really really want my own little one.

Hope it's ok to join the thread!


----------



## nexis

Reba said:


> Hi all!
> We've been TTC since April 2011 so we're coming up on 2 years. I have PCOS.
> I've spent the last year losing weight and still have a bit to go. I'm hoping though that very soon I'll have a BFP! I'm hovering around the 200lb mark right now. Of course it would be ideal to have more weight gone before getting pregnant but I really really want my own little one.
> 
> Hope it's ok to join the thread!

Welcome :hi:


----------



## MaggzieP

Jo_Bean said:


> Hi Mags :hi:
> 
> I'm good thanks, getting rather fat though! Bt for once it's allowed. You look like you've lost loads from your avatar pic! Well done! Sorry it's all been so stressful :hugs: and so sorry for the loss of your little furry babies, I know how important they were to you xxx

Thank you :flower:

Nah you're not getting fat, it doesn't count when theres a bubba in there :happydance:

Hi Reba :hi:

:dust: to all


----------



## rihanna

Hi everyone , please may I join? There is too much to read back on it all but I have tried and it is so encouraging to see all those BFP's . I have a little boy 2.5 months , hubby and I have been ttc for 16 mo now finding it really really hard at the mo , trying to lose weight but am a comfort eater and doing it a lot lately :( good luck to all those stil waiting for bumps ,xxxx


----------



## rihanna

2.5 years not months !!


----------



## nexis

rihanna said:


> Hi everyone , please may I join? There is too much to read back on it all but I have tried and it is so encouraging to see all those BFP's . I have a little boy 2.5 months , hubby and I have been ttc for 16 mo now finding it really really hard at the mo , trying to lose weight but am a comfort eater and doing it a lot lately :( good luck to all those stil waiting for bumps ,xxxx

Welcome :hi:


----------



## rihanna

Hi nexis x


----------



## Reba

:hi:


----------



## Sammi83

Argh my body really is not doing good things this month!

I had positive ovulation tests on CD 16 and 17, so got a donation.

Then on CD 21, 22 and 23 (today) I have had more positive opks :(
I have no idea what's going on.

Luckily I was able to have another donation yesterday just in case.

Could some of you please look at my chart and tell me if it's looking normal?
Have I ovulated?
Am I about to?

So confused and wanna cry.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b49eb


----------



## Mrslandry

Hello ladies, quick question for the ladies who have gotten there bfp ( congrats btw ) 
I have been getting neausous and anytime I'm in the vehicle I get neausous. Now how soon did your pregnancy symptoms start cuz I'd only be 2-3,weeks along. I have an appt this Monday to find out if I am. Also my nose is more sensitive to smell. The last time I was like this was when I was pregnant before peanut left us. I don't know if I'm going crazy or am pregnant again. Also hpt don't work for me.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

can i join hun im def curvy xx this is second month ttc xx


----------



## nexis

Gumpyttc5 said:


> can i join hun im def curvy xx this is second month ttc xx

Welcome :hi:


----------



## rihanna

Sounds positive mrs Landry


----------



## Vankiwi

Mrs Landry you're already essentially 2 weeks pregnant when you ovulate, so do you mean 2-3 weeks past ovulation? If that's the case you'd be 4-5 weeks, so you could feel the odd bit of ms already. Have you tested?


----------



## Mrslandry

Nope about a week and a half past ovulation. And home tests don't work last time I was pregnant I didn't know until I took a blood test at 10 weeks along.


----------



## Magan85

I started to have nausia at 5 weeks. As for early symptoms I didnt really have any just felt like AF was coming. I did have a stuffy nose before my positive thats about it for early symtoms for me.


----------



## Vankiwi

Yeah I had a stuffy nose both times, before I got a +HPT. With the first I was also extremely thirsty. I drank gallons!


----------



## Magan85

Oh yeah! Forgot about how unbelievably thirsty I was! Lol


----------



## Reba

Sammi83 said:


> Argh my body really is not doing good things this month!
> 
> I had positive ovulation tests on CD 16 and 17, so got a donation.
> 
> Then on CD 21, 22 and 23 (today) I have had more positive opks :(
> I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Luckily I was able to have another donation yesterday just in case.
> 
> Could some of you please look at my chart and tell me if it's looking normal?
> Have I ovulated?
> Am I about to?
> 
> So confused and wanna cry.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b49eb

Hi Sammi it doesn't look like you have ovulated yet but you might have JUST ovulated or are gearing up to ovulate. Gotta love those wonky cycles. Story of my life :wacko:


----------



## StefanieC

Sammi83 said:


> Argh my body really is not doing good things this month!
> 
> I had positive ovulation tests on CD 16 and 17, so got a donation.
> 
> Then on CD 21, 22 and 23 (today) I have had more positive opks :(
> I have no idea what's going on.
> 
> Luckily I was able to have another donation yesterday just in case.
> 
> Could some of you please look at my chart and tell me if it's looking normal?
> Have I ovulated?
> Am I about to?
> 
> So confused and wanna cry.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b49eb

Hi hun, its looks to me like your body tried to ovulate, it didn't happen so its tried again. Don't rake my word for it tho as my charts were never really normal lol.


----------



## Mrslandry

Ok ladies here is my latest update. Turns out my neausea was from gettinging ready for my move lol. I had my appt today and I am now going to start ptovera to get my cycle going and when day 2 of bleeding begins I start my first cycle of Clomid. If there is any advice or tips about the clomid you have pls let me know. I've heard and read so many things that its driving me crazy lol, but what's new there right lol! Other then that we will be spending our first night in our new house tonight. I'm so happy and excited to sleep in our new bed. Also my hubby is super excited that the appt went well today. Anyway hope everyone is well. Merry Christmas and baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## Lawyer chick

Mrs Landry. I just did my first round of clomid days 5 to 9. ( was supposed to earlier but lot my script). I had no side effects. I took mine at bedtime which I've heard is good to ward off side effects. Good luck


I also did iui and took ovidrel (trigger) it wasn't successful though


----------



## Mrslandry

I just started the provera Friday and I'm not sure if I'm supposed to get a period while on it or after the 10 days all I do know is my boobs are very sore


----------



## Lawyer chick

When I've taken provera period starts after last pill. Provera has progesterone, so sore boobs is not surprising on provera. I hope provera works and you can be successful soon.


----------



## Mrslandry

Thanks, I'm hopeful it will work and yeah sore boobs are very much present lol


----------



## Mrslandry

Latest update, finished the provera. Had af show 4 days after last pill. Then took my first cycle of clomid. Only side effect from clomid was a lot of crying. Which wasn't to bad. Ovulation should have happened if it was going to now waiting for the time to go by till I can get my blood test


----------



## Lawyer chick

Good luck mrslandry. I have no symptons on clomid. I was monitored because we did iui. However this cycle I'm on cd 40 and I think af is trying to start, like you wouldn't see it if you weren't checking kinda deal. Mine seem to take longer to appear lol. 

I'm now in waiting limbo for another surgery. I walked 2.7 miles today which is 4.3 km so I'm really getting my fitness on track before this urgery and beyond.


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello everyone, be prepared - I am feeling very sorry for myself.

Again, its been a while since I last posted on here, sorry - yet more updates, all bad.

I have left OH for the time being. My mum found out she has cancer on the 11 December so I was on the first thing steaming back home to London on the 13th to look after her. Been here since. We kind of skipped Christmas this year too - no one was in a celebratory mood. Didn't even bother with decorations or a tree.

She's extremely depressed, though she's started treatment and then will need an operation. Keeps crying all the time and having nightmares. Just went to the GP appointment with her today to get her antidepressant dosage increased and had to hear that she's been having suicidal thoughts... Can't imagine how to explain what it's like to hear your mum say that! Especially when you're a strong person usually and the person you feel you learnt to be strong from, was her.

When I visit normally, I help out around the house as my stepdad does nothing and my brother is a spoilt brat who is equally as lazy and expects her to do literally everything for them, despite her crippling arthritis. Well this time I have taken over completely though they know not to try and order me around like that! I'm hoping that will help her in some small way. I didn't think she should have to deal with this AND those two as well!

Anyway, a few months back I had to have an ultrasound as I discovered some very painful lumps near my cervix. I was told they didn't think there was anything to worry about and weren't going to investigate further as there was no history of cancer in the family, even thought mum did have precancerous cells there when she was my age. Well now, surprise, surprise - I've had to temporarily register with this GP because I still have the lumps, they are still painful and they want to screen me for cancer too. Isn't life wonderful?! As if I needed any more stress right now, any more reasons to not be able to sleep properly or things to worry about!

I'm going back to Cornwall on 13th February as my Godson is being christened on the 17th and I want to be there and sign the paperwork which is important to my friend. OH will be coming with me.

I haven't actually left OH relationship wise, just in the way that were 250miles apart at the moment. Thought, we are still not back to TTC - we're still rocky and I'm far too stressed even if by some miracle my ovaries did decide to work! 

I'll be back in London again when my mum has the operation or if she just wants me to come back sooner.

I just feel so down, deflated and hopeless right now and the dreaded 'anniversary' of my M/C is this month as well on the 25th. 3 days after ill be being screened - safe to say I am beginning to despise January! One of my last guinea pig sons died the day after I got here too - I only have one left now and 5 girls. He and one of the girls are ill at the moment so I doubt they'll be there when I get back. I'm hoping OH will give them the special care I told him to so I don't have to lose them too.

Been seeing a lot of bumps around and on the TV, loads of newborns and loads of idiots who shouldn't be parents when those who do deserve it don't get the chance - actually saw a mum shouting swear words in her toddlers face a couple of days ago - wanted to slap her! 

I really, really, really feel like there's no point, its never going to happen - no matter what I try, I'm never going to be a mum. 

I suppose it doesn't help that even though I said I wouldn't, I did get my hopes up after losing so much weight, it might be enough to kick start my body ovulating... Guess not! And another year before the hospital will even consider helping us in any way, shape, or form following the bypass.

I really do feel like I might as well give up. I can't even talk to anyone about it either. Neither OH or I ever told anyone we were TTC - we didn't want to get anyone's hopes up or get them excited (our parents etc) until there was a reason - then the m/c happened and I just didn't want to tell them anything! Didn't know how to... I guess, even though all we've been doing recently is arguing, the only person I can talk to about how I feel right now is 250miles away. I only told a couple of my closest friends - and even then I was stingy with the details.

I just can't see how its fair that cretins like that disgusting swearing woman can have as many as they want (she had about 3 or 4!), when there are people like us who would cherish a child and don't even get a sodding chance to have 1! 

And if I thought having that bypass again to lose the weight, along with all the complications which nearly killed me and turned me into an invalid for several months after would give me a better chance of having a baby, I'd do it again tomorrow, yet I'm denied the one thing I would sacrifice anything to have.

I don't even care about my career any more... Having my own family is the only thing I want. I still work but I can't explain to anyone why I just don't care about it without telling them everything else. And I'm more the bottle-it-all-up kind of person, I really don't think talking about it to anyone in real life would help me stay strong - especially when my mum is going through a load of crap herself right now and needs me to be strong.

Maybe that's why I'm feeling so depressed, having to swap roles - usually it's your mum that looks after you. I don't know, I just feel I might as well give up completely. Also have AF visiting at the mo, which can't be helping my mood.

I hope everyone else has had a better Christmas and New Year...

:dust:

Rant button off - sorry, think I just need to vent. x x x


----------



## Lawyer chick

Awww Hun. I was having those same feelings of woe me. It's normal. I hope things turn around for all of you soon. Def get the cervix bumps check out. I had dysplasia which s abnormal cells. Two procedure to cut out parts of cervix. :(


----------



## MaggzieP

Thank you... I just think they should have screened me properly in the first place. Which bits did they remove? I'm a bit squeamish thinking about it :s


----------



## Lawyer chick

All external. I still have a shortened cervix. Just much smaller than before. I went too long without a pap smear. It something they say can change within a short period sometimes. 

I'm all good now. I was very squeamish and nervous but gotta be healthy so I soldier on.


----------



## Mrslandry

Omg it says YES+
It's a positive hpt


----------



## nexis

Mrslandry said:


> Omg it says YES+
> It's a positive hpt

Congratulations :happydance: H&H 9 months


----------



## Mrslandry

Thanks I am so happy! I never thought it would happen.


----------



## StefanieC

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Mrs Landry!! How exciting!! Takes a while to sink in when you see it, doesn't it!


----------



## Mrslandry

Yeah I'm still kinda in shock I keep thinking the test will change and say ha ha just kidding


----------



## Magan85

Congrats MrsLandry!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congrats MesLandry! About time we had another bfp!!


----------



## Mrslandry

Thanks I have my blood work appt Wednesday to confirm the hpt. I'm treating this one very cautiously and taking it easy.


----------



## Mrslandry

Well I went and got 5 viles of blood taken to confirm pregnancy and then a whole 9 item list of other things. I have to admit I'm a little nervous and gunna be wishing the results will be here super quick. So fingers are crossed and hope is there.


----------



## Lawyer chick

I remeber my first appt with my pregnancy for my son and think you need all that blood. I know some is blood typing, rubella immunity, and normal stuff. Did they set up an ultrasound?


----------



## Mrslandry

Not until the pregnancy confirmation with the blood test


----------



## 2have4kids

Mrs Landry I've seen you in a few posts, just wanted to wish you a safe & healthy pregnancy. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Mrslandry

Confirmation is a BIG FAT POSITIVE lol yay


----------



## StefanieC

Yay!


----------



## Mrslandry

Thanks so much ladies this site has really helped me thru the last year with my miscarriage and now the support I know I'll find here thru this pregnancy you are all wonderful! Baby dust to those who need the BFP and a happy and healthy 9 months to those with your BFP!


----------



## Vankiwi

Awesome news MrsLandry, hope it's a sticky one!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrslandry

Thanks you very much


----------



## Skyler2014

Hello ladies. Is 180 pages too late to join? I'm 20 years old, DF is 24. I have always been a curvy girl. I am just off bcp...well I say that but I went off the pill at the beginning of December I just haven't had af since my withdrawal. I started temping 21 days ago when I realized how long this cycle was going to be. My body seems to be trying to ovulate. I had my first positive opk on Cd 16, then cd31 and then I had a temp spike for 3 days which made it look like I ovulated on cd42 but then it dropped and stayed down and ff took away my crosshairs. Someone said that it was probably my body attempting to ovulate so I guess that's a good thing. Congrats on all the BFPs! That's awesome and gives me hope.


----------



## Mrslandry

It's never to late to join! Lol I just wanted to let the ladies know all my blood work came back clear and all is going good.


----------



## Skyler2014

Yay that's good! I just want to ovulate so we can actually try. Gahh. Thinking about taking vitamins to help put my cycles back on track, either fem rebalance or vitex.


----------



## Mrslandry

I've never heard of those my dr gave me provera to have af show up.


----------



## Skyler2014

Someone has mentioned those but they seem like a temporary soloution to jump start af. The vitamins are said to actually regulate you. At any rate I may have actually ovulated. Ff gave me crosshairs for the 29th, Cd 58. I hope my temps stay up and they don't take away my crosshairs this time.


----------



## 2have4kids

Baby rogers, I took Vitex from May-August last year and it helped shorten my cycle and lengthen the luteal phase. I spoke to a naturopath in august and she said my dose is about 1/2 of what she recommended because it is one of the best supplements to help balance your hormones (primerose oil helps too). I doubled the dose on the bottle to what she said and had my first BFP in Sept. My O came 3 days earlier, instead of CD 18/19 came on the 15th. 

Saying all of that, I m/c in Nov and now that the fc forced my cycle with progesterone I still can't seem to get my O at a decent time. I'm on CD 26 today with no O. Last month it came 2 days before AF. Really bummed that we can't even try! And I'm taking the chaste berry everyday too. I decided (as you can see below) to try to loose weight to help my cycles out. My bf is a nurse and told me your hormones are locked up in your fat and if you have IvF coming in May, excess fat hinders your ability to respond to hormone treatments. The last thing I want to do is hinder my chances of this working when we're paying $8000 out of pocket for the treatment. Being low ovarian reserve I very likely won't have extra eggies to freeze to try again either. So another IVF try would mean paying another $8000 rather than just an egg transfer. The stress of it all!


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks 2have4kids. Sorry about the m/c and good luck with the weight loss and Ivf


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies just updating you in here - Jo's waters went this morning! She was due her elective c-sec tomorrow as baby was breech. Baby may have turned so she might get to go ahead and try for a vaginal birth after all :) she's at hospital now awaiting to see the doctor. Will keep you all updated x


----------



## elt1013

Yay...how exciting...tell her we are thinking of her and baby!


----------



## magic_angel

Hey lovely ladies long time no speak.. How are things with everyone? Hope you remember me still lol :) omg Jo you had little bean Mahoosive contracts and hugs babe :) Sooooo happy for you both xxx


----------



## Magan85

Hi Magic! How have you been?


----------



## magic_angel

hey magan im great thank you huni how have you been? 
me and OH have finally let go of each other, we tried to be friends, dare i say it we even tried the "friends with benefits" thing for 5 months but its no more and im ok with that, I've just been taking time out to sort myself out and in the process I've lost 5 stone since august and gained so much confidence, im in a really good place at the moment  
missed all of you so wanted to come and say hi  i see lots of BFP's in here :-D so happy for everyone  xxx


----------



## Magan85

Sometimes its best to let go and focus on yourself! :) Awesome news about losing 5 stone! Im sure you look fantastic!! 
I have been great looking forward to my little mans arrival :) 
It seems as though we had a bit of a babyboom within the group! Its pretty awesome so many deserving women! And im sure everyone else will soon get theirs! And im sure you will meet a wonderful man and get yours in no time too


----------



## magic_angel

yeah im looking after me now and i need to stay single for a little while and concentrate on making me happy and being a little selfish, 
i have a new fur baby to look after, a 4 week old male kitty called smudge, his mum got hit by a car so i got him a little earlier than planned, he's eating my hand the evil little bugger lol, 
im so happy for all of you who got your great news and i can't wait to pop by and see all the beautiful baby pictures  big congrats hun  
sending buckets full of extra sticky baby dust to everyone 
as much as i want a baby, i want a stable structure first and i wasn't in a good place for it so im enjoying myself for a little while and im dating/seeing a younger guy and its nothing serious and won't be, we are just having some uncomplicated fun  
Health problems are a lot better, don't have to get my ovaries removed and surgery in march to sort infected kidney stones, dropped from clothes size 22 to a 14-16 and have now got a few admirers so boosts confidence :) everything happens for a reason and im looking forward to a happy me and a better life so everything is good right now :)


----------



## Magan85

That sounds awesome hun! So happy for you!! Keep up all the amazing positives in your life!


----------



## magic_angel

thanks hun :) and im going to be an Aunty for the first time :) my little brother who is in the army run away to a gorgeous beach abroad and got married in July and she is now 16 weeks and due around July time i think :) can't wait :) 
when is your due date hun? how did you find out you were pregnant, tell me details :) Sooooo exciting hun can't wait for pics :) is it a smooth pregnancy so far? xx


----------



## Magan85

Thats awesome! Congrats on being a soon to be Aunty! Being an aunt is fun! I have 6 nieces, 1 nephew, 2 great nephews and 1 great neice!And many step nieces and nephews lol Lol its about time I have a baby of my own lol Im the only one without in my family so far lol. 
Our due date is May 21st, which is also my oldest brothers birthday. I doubt he will be born on my due date but that would be awesome. 
We found out on our anniversary at 3 weeks 5 days (2 days before my AF was expected) Really didnt think it would be positive as I had ovulated late and we didnt get in any BDing after I realized ovulation was late. But tested on our anniversary anyway just incase cuz I thought it would be a great anniversary gift and to my suprise it was!!! 
If you click on the link for my pregnancy journal theres pics of my pregnancy so far :)


----------



## Mrslandry

I just had the most amazing experience of my life. I had my early ultrasound, I'm 11 weeks and 4 days along and it was perfect. Baby had little arms and legs. I saw the flickering of its little heart. I've never had the emotions I felt today come over me so fast. I am so in love with this little miracle. I can't wait even more now to have my next ultrasound and then to hold him/her.


----------



## Lawyer chick

Yea mrslandry. That's awesome you should start a pregnancy journal :)


----------



## MaggzieP

This site is showing the last post in March on my browser - hopefully this group is still going... :s

Hello team curvy bumps...

Again, been quite a while since I posted - which was about my mum and the test I had... Mums treatment is slowly working and my test came back normal.

Congrats to Stef on the bean and Jo on her little girl...

No other news to report really, I'm back in Cornwall, were still TTC (and I doubt I am ovulating anyway). I've lost 12 stone since the bypass but its started to slow/ yo-yo now :o I keep hovering around 14 stone 12 pounds and 15 stone 3 pounds, so I'm adding the gym into my lifestyle again (haven't been since the bypass/ complications so hope I don't do myself some kind of injury!)

Still feeling like its never going to happen for me. I saw my old family doctor while in London for my test and she asked if I was on birth control, obviously I said "no, we're trying" and the conversation went on and ended with her saying "just relax and it'll happen" ... Yeah after over 4 years TTC with PCOS, annovulation and OH having a low and abnormal count, I'm sure that's it(!) grr!!!

Only thing I feel kind of positive about is the fact that they say average excess weight loss following a roux-en-y gastric bypass is 70-something % after 2 years and I did it in just over 12 months (according to last appointment in feb) and that my ideal weight, personal goal I've set myself of 11 stone is only now around a 3 stone drop away compared to a 15 stone drop before the op.

I also have a new incentive, supposing the ob/gyn sticks to what he told me before the op and once I lose and keep off enough weight (which I have, but they only help with infertility 2 years post op), I MAY need IVF and I have just been told the max BMI around here has been reduced. I was told it was 35 at the time, now been told by someone I know who's trying to get it, its 29.9... Well at the mo, mine is 32.4 or something around that - still an improvement from 53.5 before the metformin/ bypass, but not low enough any more!!!

AND

OH's ex partner is coming down in August with their daughter she's stopped him seeing since the age of 1 (she's 9 now and I think his ex is sick of her asking about her dad) - they'll be staying in one of OHs parents holiday caravans (they have their own business) and, not tooting my own horn or anything, I'm already much younger, slimmer (even pre-op) and more "aesthetically pleasing" shall we say, but I really want to drop some more weight and tone up prior to her arrival! 

I know that makes me sound very insecure but I have never dealt with an ex before, I have only ever been in a relationship with 2 men my entire life and that includes being intimate - I wasn't with my ex long enough to really know about his past partners but I have been with OH over 5 and a half years now. He has a lot of ex's but this is the first time I've had to deal with one... Ever, so I think I'm allowed to feel a little insecure. 

I have no problem with him seeing the kid at all and I will be staying away for the best, and by choice - its just HER 

Oh dear, I seem to have posted an essay again :s 

Sorry

Hope all are well, bady dust to all xxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## elt1013

I guess I never updated here and probably should...BFP with a due date of 11/26/13!! Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## BBWttc29

Hi, it's been awhile since I posted. Last time I was here I weighed between 330-345. I have since decided to lose weight to improve my chances of getting pregnant. I am now 293 and have started using opks. I finally got a positive opk which never happened before. Me and my husband bd'd the day I got a positive opk and the day after. Will the weight loss and the days we bd'd help chances of conception


----------



## Vankiwi

Any weight loss helps, and BDing the day of the positive and the day after is a good start! :thumbup:


----------



## BBWttc29

Vankiwi said:


> Any weight loss helps, and BDing the day of the positive and the day after is a good start! :thumbup:

Thank you!! I'm hoping it will be enough to make my dreams of being pregnant a reality.


----------



## Vankiwi

Good luck - fingers crossed! It only takes one to make it :thumbup: Have you looked at the SMEP plan?


----------



## BBWttc29

Vankiwi said:


> Good luck - fingers crossed! It only takes one to make it :thumbup: Have you looked at the SMEP plan?

Thank you I have my fingers crossed too. I briefly looked at the smep. We try to do it every other day but sometimes schedules don't allow so we have tried to be sure to try when I get a positive opk and the day after. I couldn't bd before I ovulated because since I lost weight my cycle has been shorter so I rely on opks


----------



## Vankiwi

Maybe just try to do the day of the positive and the following two days as well. But hopefully you won't need to worry about next month!


----------



## StefanieC

Firstly congratulations on the weight loss, I've got my fingers crossed that this Is your month :flower:


----------



## BBWttc29

Vankiwi said:


> Maybe just try to do the day of the positive and the following two days as well. But hopefully you won't need to worry about next month!

I will i know that would be great if I get my BFP this month


----------



## BBWttc29

StefanieC said:


> Firstly congratulations on the weight loss, I've got my fingers crossed that this Is your month :flower:

Thank you! I'm still continuing to eat healthy. And I'm praying this is my month


----------



## Mrslandry

Hey ladies, just an update..... Baby Landry is doing just great. I just hit the half way mark which seemed to go slow and fast at the same time. We did have a scare at about 17 weeks when I had some bleeding, dr sent for an ultrasound and baby was moving and had a wonderful strong heartbeat. Then went for my follow up ultrasound at 19 weeks and baby was being very stubborn and now I have to go back not this Friday but next on the 17th to see if baby will let them get the proper pictures. I have noticed I'm slowly getting a good sized bump already and I've only gained 5lbs back of the 20lbs I lost being very sick for the first 3 months and a half lol so ya it's kinda long but just wanted to let you all know.


----------



## BBWttc29

Well today I had cramps and alternating twinges of pain on my right and left side. Not sure what's going on


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats Mrs Landry, glad everything is fine! It's a roller coaster for sure!


----------



## magic_angel

hey ladies, long time no speak, how is everyone doing? 
just wanted to come by and tell everyone I am a first time Aunty  my sister in law went into early labour on the 8th may (my grandfathers 4 year anniversary) at 26 weeks, he is doing ok and is a proper little fighter  he is 2lbs 2oz and is the double of my brother! his name is Alfie Kenneth(middle name is my grandfathers first name) he is Sooooo lush :) 
hope everyone has had their bfps :) lots of love and baby dust ladies xxx


----------



## BBWttc29

Well af is due on Tuesday so we will see. Ive had bad gas more frequent bowel movements (sorry if TMI) also my nipples were a little itchy. I'm not sure if the cramps were due to it almost being af. So I'm Still hopeful that this will be my month.


----------



## Magan85

Congrats on the weight loss BBW! 

Mrs Landry glad to hear things are going well! The rest of your pregnancy will fly by now! I know mine did after 20 weeks! 

Magic congrats on you nephew!! Glad to hear hes a fighter! 

As for me my little man decided to give us a surprise and came 2 weeks early! 
Cooper Alexander Kenneth Ripley weighed 8 pounds 5.1 ounces and measured 19.5 inches and he is the love of my life! Well him and his and his dad I guess lol
 



Attached Files:







13362_10151574786897878_821296046_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BBWttc29

Well :witch: showed up today


----------



## StefanieC

He is beautiful Magan, congratulations! 

As for me, my little madam is due today but no sign so far.


----------



## Lawyer chick

BBW. Sorry af shows. I have mine as well. I'm down 30 lbs since last year mostly through my fitness pal app and eating more frequently. Good luck.


----------



## BBWttc29

Lawyer chick said:


> BBW. Sorry af shows. I have mine as well. I'm down 30 lbs since last year mostly through my fitness pal app and eating more frequently. Good luck.

It's ok. I've lost about 50 pounds in a year I'm still trying to lose weight. And I started temping hopefully that will help as well


----------



## MaggzieP

Hello again team curvy bumps. 

I have decided to try a couple of months where I chart and take supplements at certain times. I'm just so sick of seeing people with bumps walk by or hearing people winge cause they've been trying 3 months or a year and I've been trying over 4! COMPLETELY sick of it! Or, people who have been trying for less time than me suddenly getting pregnant! 

One of my friends that has a 1 year old was moaning about "how tough her pregnancy was on her" - no it wasn't! She was referring to throwing up now and then, having a back ache and not being able to sleep! Woopti-sodding-do! I'd throw up every day, have a back ache and never sleep again if it meant I could have a child! Stupid cow! She's always whining about something like that - he's crying, he won't eat this or that, I'm tired... Boo-hoo(!) I'm not saying she doesn't have some kind of right to those opinions, but for the love of god, find someone other than me to b*tch to about it!

And I think the thing that really gets my goat is that the doctor and the OB/GYN both said losing weight would tremendously help... well I had an operation that nearly killed me, have had to put my life on hold a year and a half to recover from it and have lost 12 stone in that time and for what - another month of hoping just to have that damned :witch: show up, which I might add is another insult. If I don't ovulate, why the hell should I have to put up with the :witch: ?! 

ARGH! Anyway! (Sorry, I am in a rant mood - been noticing bumps/ unfit parents and/ or being moaned at about other people's children a lot recently). 

My plan for this month, supposing I ovulate by some miracle (any comments or advice welcome):


Daily BBT charting as well as CM and saliva microscope readings.
Daily Pregnacare Conception supplement
Daily baby aspirin tablet
3 x daily Calcichew D3 Forte (not for TTC, I have to take this anyway)
CD3-5 - Soy Isoflavones
2 teaspoons 2x a day until ovulation of Royal Jelly with pollen in honey
2 tablets evening primrose oil (2000mg) until ovulation
Soft caps worn around ovulation

This not only going to be a soy cycle... I have been reading a lot of new things to try and aid TTC (such as the royal jelly), so this will also be an egg white cycle. I know some people will probably vom all over their keyboard at the thought of using real egg white from eggs to help conception but I am at the point where I WILL try anything! 

I have read so many different views. No, it doesn't work... yes, i'm sure thats the reason we finally got pregnant... that's disgusting... why is it disgusting, there are worse things in some supplements and creams... you'll get an infection... no you wont, dont crack the egg until at room temp then separate into a sterilised container and use straight away... 

blah blah blah - I think everyone just needs to make up their own minds about it. I read that it is very similar to egg-white cervical mucus and for those who dont produce it (like me), or very little, you can use it as a substitute to make you sperm friendly. So I have a sterilised pack of syringes here, ready (sorry if tmi) - Also planning to use soft cups (those cups you wear over your cervix - to hold the sperm at the cervical opening).

I know about pre-seed lube but unless they are willing to give me a free sample to try, im not paying that much when I can try egg whites first. ps, I've asked in a few places including the company themselves and cant seem to get a hold of any samples.

It'll only be used before we BD, and then I will on my back with pillows under my bum for at least 30 mins (assuming I don't go to sleep).

So... hope everyone is well. :dust: to us all


----------



## Melly Belly

Hi, I dont know if anyone still posts in here or not...
My last postings/visits were over a year ago..I had to take a step back and just spend some time away...in that time, I've had a HSG, which turned up a blocked right tube, a progesterone test CD 7 which was 11.6 (dr says that is good) and we have done one round of IUI, which looks to have not been successful at this point (AF is due in the next two days, nothing but stark white tests other than the control line, and omg cramps!) DH went through two SAs with no sperm found in the results, as well as a biopsy of both testicles, with none found there either. After several months of hashing things out, we decided to go ahead and try the IUI using a photomatch donor (the techs at the lab have the pictures and they match features from my spouse to the closest donor)..and currently the plan is two IUI with no meds, then two with Clomid if neither of the ones without work (to try to stimulate both ovaries to send out the egg, so we dont have to wait on the left one to decide its turn) and if those fail, my finances are pretty much exhausted, there is no way we could afford 12K per cycle of IVF (and i have insurance that covers 50% of that)...so i guess im looking to reconnect with those that I made friends with in the past, make new friends and have somewhere to go to vent my frustrations again..baby dust to all :flower:


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Hi there!

Is this thread still alive?

I would love to join...

I started my ttc journey at 234lbs, a few months ago my FS told me to lose weight if I want a chance at pregnancy. I am now 209lbs, I lost just over 25lbs but my hormones still dont seem to be working.

I really hope this thread is still alive :hugs:


----------



## Magan85

Hi there! This thread is amazing for support. A lot of us are super busy nowadays. But perhaps we can try and bring it back for those of you still struggling. I will say this thread helped me through the hard days for sure! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi:

We have been trying for a year now, we have tried everything from metformin to clomid to femara and this cycle injections. Hopefully with the weightloss it will help. I have been diagnosed Rubella resistant, well yesterday actually but we taking the risk and carrying on with this month!

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## Magan85

Thank you! It took us a year to get our BFP. Stay positive hun. It will happen :)


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Thanks, 

Were you on any meds when you conceived?


----------



## Melly Belly

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Is this thread still alive?
> 
> I would love to join...
> 
> I started my ttc journey at 234lbs, a few months ago my FS told me to lose weight if I want a chance at pregnancy. I am now 209lbs, I lost just over 25lbs but my hormones still dont seem to be working.
> 
> I really hope this thread is still alive :hugs:

Hello! I posted in here not too long ago myself hoping that there would still be some of the old gang hanging around, and then not long after that we got our bfp! :happydance: so far everything is going well, 7 week scan on the 26th of this month...i guess i would be a success story, eh? :haha:


----------



## Magan85

Congrats Melly Belly!!!!! 

Ibelieve no I wasn't on any meds. My Dr told me I had to wait until we hadn't conceived for a year before she would transfer me to a specialist. I think we concieved when we were on vacation... so as much as I hated people telling me "relax" and it will happen or to "stop trying", I think being away from all the stress is what helped. 
I had my appointment booked with my Dr for her to do all the testing and transfer me out to a specialist booked and got to change it to my first pregancy appointment!


----------



## Melly Belly

Magan85 said:


> Congrats Melly Belly!!!!!
> 
> Ibelieve no I wasn't on any meds. My Dr told me I had to wait until we hadn't conceived for a year before she would transfer me to a specialist. I think we concieved when we were on vacation... so as much as I hated people telling me "relax" and it will happen or to "stop trying", I think being away from all the stress is what helped.
> I had my appointment booked with my Dr for her to do all the testing and transfer me out to a specialist booked and got to change it to my first pregancy appointment!

Thanks! in contrast to Magan, I did have to do the whole Clomid/Novarel route, as i have a assumed blockage in my right tube, so we needed the left to release the egg and that seemed to do it, confirmed with the ultrasound that the left was the winner, did the IUI, and here we are...i got lucky that it was on the second go, as ive seen where it can take much longer for others...so i feel grateful and so does my bank account :haha:


----------



## PandaMao

MellyBelly! Congratulations girl! So excited for you! Looks like you did the same thing I did which was to just take a step away from all of the TTC boards. It got to be so stressful for me. I just came back on today because I just got my very first BFP! I don't know how far along I am yet because my cycles are wonky and inconsistent. Somewhere around 4-6 weeks I think. 

Ladies, us big girls can do it. I haven't posted on here in a long time, but I used to be very active on this board. After trying for almost two years my husband and I conceived naturally. I had initially lost some weight, but over the last few months I actually put some weight on so at 260 lbs it happened.


----------



## Melly Belly

PandaMao said:


> MellyBelly! Congratulations girl! So excited for you! Looks like you did the same thing I did which was to just take a step away from all of the TTC boards. It got to be so stressful for me. I just came back on today because I just got my very first BFP! I don't know how far along I am yet because my cycles are wonky and inconsistent. Somewhere around 4-6 weeks I think.
> 
> Ladies, us big girls can do it. I haven't posted on here in a long time, but I used to be very active on this board. After trying for almost two years my husband and I conceived naturally. I had initially lost some weight, but over the last few months I actually put some weight on so at 260 lbs it happened.

EEeeee!!! congrats to you too!! :happydance: yeah that was exactly it, i was so focused on testing and timing and all of that...when we finally got down to the medical side of things, no amount of keeping track or timing was going to help...(hubby has idiopathic azoospermia, i have a right tube that looks blocked) so we needed scientific intervention (ultrasound to confirm which side was ovulating, and some clomid to make more than one grow) to make it all work out...so if you are between 4-6 weeks, you are probably close to where im at...yay! we can be bump buddies!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Magan85

Awesome! Congrats Panda!! Sounds like we are going to have a second round baby boom! Lol


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Sure hope I can be added to the second lot of baby boom! I got a month to go before I wil know!


----------



## Melly Belly

Magan85 said:


> Awesome! Congrats Panda!! Sounds like we are going to have a second round baby boom! Lol

specifically Ohio babies...hmm...must be the delicious, delicious water.... :sick:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Congrats Melly and Panda!!

Sorry I don't get on that much anymore - in about 9-12 months, you'll see why :haha:

So pleased for you girls!


----------



## Melly Belly

Jo_Bean said:


> Congrats Melly and Panda!!
> 
> Sorry I don't get on that much anymore - in about 9-12 months, you'll see why :haha:
> 
> So pleased for you girls!

Thanks! 
Oh, we have an idea of whats coming, the husband is freaking out about the house being immaculate and how he has so much cleaning to do (he is going to be a stay at home daddy, since he works from home anyway) and i barely get online as it is, unless im at work, in between/or at lunch...i had come back to gripe about everything and going through all the tests and waiting for IUI and medications, and thats when we found out, not long after! :wacko:


----------



## Jo_Bean

Amazing news Melly!


----------



## PandaMao

Thanks ladies! Jo, Your baby in Your Avatar Is Just Too precious. Just too cute.


Melly Belly said:


> Magan85 said:
> 
> 
> Awesome! Congrats Panda!! Sounds like we are going to have a second round baby boom! Lol
> 
> specifically Ohio babies...hmm...must be the delicious, delicious water.... :sick:Click to expand...

Actually, I'm pretty sure i got pregnant while in Pennsylvania. 
I went there for a 2 week vacation and I started feeling sick about a week after we got back I think. Pregnancy was really the last thing on my mind so I wasn't paying any attention to symptoms.


----------



## Jo_Bean

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## BBWttc29

Did you do anything different


----------



## PandaMao

Honestly, I really didn't do anything different. It may have helped that I was on a two week vacation so I was just away from the stresses of everyday life and away from work.


----------



## Magan85

I agree with Panda I think vacation is what did it for me too, as cliche as it sounds. I told myself I was not going to stress about not getting pregnant and that I was going to let lose and have fun.... and I did haha


----------



## Jo_Bean

And me! We had given up and were going to stop trying. Then a holiday, then a bfp! Just goes to show that stress is probably a big factor in ttc.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Congrats to all you ladies on your wonderful :bfp:!! Im super happy for all of you...

Although I am have to going to leave this thread as it a little difficult to interact when I am neither pregnant or have a child but nevertheless thanks for your support and good luck to you all on your future pregnancies and your lovely babies!

:hugs:


----------



## magic_angel

Well hello curvy ladies, long time no speak, hope you still remember me haha, how are you all? Glad to see more BFPs :) ive had a crappy 2 years with kidney problems and a whole lot more stuff but Im finally getting closer to surgery to have my kidney removed, pre op assessment is on the 14th of jan :) been in agony for 2 years but ive not killed anyone yet lol
Ive been with my lovely boyfriend for 13 months now, hes had a crazy crush on me for over 15 years so I finally let him out of the friends zone haha he treats me like a princess and makes me happy. 
I miss chatting to you all, hope everyone is doing ok, sending lots of baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## PandaMao

Magic! I found myself thinking about you not too long ago and was wondering how you were. I'm sorry you've been having so much pain, but it sounds hopeful that maybe there is an end in sight. I hope all guess will at your appointment.


----------



## magic_angel

Hey panda hows thing's, great news I get surgery on the 22nd of january, I go in at 8am and im on the list for morning surgery, 5-7 days in hospital with a drain in my back and once healed I can get back to living again, I cantwwait as 2 years in agony has not been fun lol 
It seems very quiet on here. I hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Magan85

Hi Magic!!! Great to hear you have a good man in your life!! Hope you are doing well and that surgery goes good!


----------



## bbbunny

Hi everyone
I cannot believe how many of you have little ones now it's amazing!!

I have not been trying for a while now due to different factors.
Firstly my day 21 test came back with low progesterone at the end of last year and the same day my smear test came back with high grade dyskaryosis so I had to have a colposcopy. I was dreading it and unfortunately they said my cervix was too high to check properly so now they want to do it under general anesthetic.

I have the appointment for March so I will not be TTC until after that.

My doc also wants to repeat the day 21 test and take it from there with regards to treatment. 

I pretty much feel like everything has been on hold for a year now due to one thing and another and it has upset me a lot but I am hoping that this year it is finally my turn.


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

Ibelieveitwil said:


> Congrats to all you ladies on your wonderful :bfp:!! Im super happy for all of you...
> 
> Although I am have to going to leave this thread as it a little difficult to interact when I am neither pregnant or have a child but nevertheless thanks for your support and good luck to you all on your future pregnancies and your lovely babies!
> 
> :hugs:

:hi: ladies!

Shortly after I left this thread I got my bfp and I am expecting twins... I am so excited and just wanted to say to those who are still waiting for their bfp that it will happen, its just a matter of time! Good luck to you all! :hug:


----------

